# BigWormGenetics



## Traxx187 (Feb 23, 2016)

well well happy to say that the good homie @bigworm6969 got them nice genetics and went ahead and bought 3 packs and every order gets 2 packs of freebies! What a deal! Im not conding sales nor paid to do this lol i just have been following him and seeing pics so i went ahead and got a few and just happy to share my thoughts

1x forbidden space fruit
1x purple voodoo f3
1x Prime crystal

If anyone is interested here is a strain list or hit him up on IG

Gonna log my testing in here!





More that are coming soon!! That Plushberry F2 tho!!

Thanks for bringing us these gems bro! Hope its okay i posted this?


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 23, 2016)

Sexing my prime moonshine this week so should know how many females I got by this weekend. Ran a couple of his strains now and they always put out the fire. My favorite is probably the prime Chrystal so far.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Sexing my prime moonshine this week so should know how many females I got by this weekend. Ran a couple of his strains now and they always put out the fire. My favorite is probably the prime Chrystal so far.


Yea man gonna be nice


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 23, 2016)

I follow this guy on IG, nothing but fire.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 23, 2016)

damn wheere do you buy seems the worm has been a busy guy..no wonder he been MIA


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 23, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I follow this guy on IG, nothing but fire.


He used to post a lot on here but seems he's been busy working hard in the garden.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 23, 2016)

Love the logo also big tings from the big worm


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2016)

holy gigantic photos. might be a bit nicer to read if you made them small rather than phone ios screen shots which come out HUGE on a computer


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> holy gigantic photos. might be a bit nicer to read if you made them small rather than phone ios screen shots which come out HUGE on a computer


Im sorry ! Ill try n make it smaller


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 23, 2016)

blue kimbo sounds fat.


----------



## ShyGuru (Feb 23, 2016)

Mailed payment for a pack of Buckeye Purple today. Looking forward to finding a pretty purple lady lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 23, 2016)

So I checked the sex on my prime moonshine when I got home from work and 4/5 are already showing as female, only just put them in this weekend. 1 unconfirmed but looks like it might be the lone male of the bunch. Which is cool because the in house bubba x tangie gave me 4/5 males... kinda weird lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> So I checked the sex on my prime moonshine when I got home from work and 4/5 are already showing as female, only just put them in this weekend. 1 unconfirmed but looks like it might be the lone male of the bunch. Which is cool because the in house bubba x tangie gave me 4/5 males... kinda weird lol


Sweet man i get my package soon!! Next week gonna get more


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 23, 2016)

bigworm bringing some heat


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 24, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> So I checked the sex on my prime moonshine when I got home from work and 4/5 are already showing as female, only just put them in this weekend. 1 unconfirmed but looks like it might be the lone male of the bunch. Which is cool because the in house bubba x tangie gave me 4/5 males... kinda weird lol


Fuck yeah bro, great ratio right there  
Mine are still in veg mode, will know in a few weeks how mine will fair, really looking forward to seeing these girls do their thang!!


----------



## bluesdad (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a Blue Kimbo about 5-6 weeks in flower.She is a tough bitch,loves nutes and looks like she's gonna be a heavy yielder.not that smelly during grow but the stem rub has a smell that's hard to describe .i have a few more I'm gonna pop in the summer.thanks big worm!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 24, 2016)

aweome thread traxxx, thank you so much I stand behind everything a 100% so if anybody has any troubles get up with me, thanks


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 24, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> aweome thread traxxx, thank you so much I stand behind everything a 100% so if anybody has any troubles get up with me, thanks


Hey man no problem


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 26, 2016)

money sent for 3 packs of Black Cherry Dojo F2..stoked to be getting these..got 3 packs of fire purple for the price of 1 pack , +2 packs of freebies.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 26, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> money sent for 3 packs of Black Cherry Dojo F2..stoked to be getting these..got 3 packs of fire purple for the price of 1 pack , +2 packs of freebies.


nice man good buy


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 26, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> aweome thread traxxx, thank you so much I stand behind everything a 100% so if anybody has any troubles get up with me, thanks


Big worm doing his thing . I've seen ya over at stax making moves to ... I'll be getting some fire from ya soon keep working those lines !!!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 26, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Big worm doing his thing . I've seen ya over at stax making moves to ... I'll be getting some fire from ya soon keep working those lines !!!!


you gonna pick of some gear?


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 26, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> you gonna pick of some gear?


I messaged him . !!!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 26, 2016)

@Traxx187 are you popping your forbidden space fruit? was torn on adding a pack of it ontop..would love to see the results!


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 26, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> @Traxx187 are you popping your forbidden space fruit? was torn on adding a pack of it ontop..would love to see the results!


Yes when i have room


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 26, 2016)

How do i get a hold of these? Im supporting bigwormgenetics. Gotta check my IG


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 27, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> How do i get a hold of these? Im supporting bigwormgenetics. Gotta check my IG


I got my package ! Forbbiden Space Fruit, Prime Crystal, Purple Voodoo F3 freebies blue kimbo, blackcherry creme thanks homie !! @bigworm6969


----------



## 806KING (Feb 27, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3618264
> I got my package ! Forbbiden Space Fruit, Prime Crystal, Purple Voodoo F3 freebies blue kimbo, blackcherry creme thanks homie !! @bigworm6969


Hell yeah didn't know big worm was doing this !
I'm in !!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 27, 2016)

How could I resist some of those


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 28, 2016)

Well I somehow got 5/5 females on my prime moonshine. Yay for me! Unexpected but a happy surprise, will post pics when things get interesting shortly here.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 28, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I somehow got 5/5 females on my prime moonshine. Yay for me! Unexpected but a happy surprise, will post pics when things get interesting shortly here.


now thats cool man i cant wait to pop my gear gonna hit him up on my next paycheck need like more beans!


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> now thats cool man i cant wait to pop my gear gonna hit him up on my next paycheck need like more beans!


Do you have a link to the hookup for these seeds?


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 28, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Do you have a link to the hookup for these seeds?


hit him up here or on ig @bigworm6969


----------



## ky man (Feb 29, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> aweome thread traxxx, thank you so much I stand behind everything a 100% so if anybody has any troubles get up with me, thanks


WHERE can I order these beans from???KY.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 29, 2016)

ky man said:


> WHERE can I order these beans from???KY.


Look 1 post up from yours.


----------



## ky man (Feb 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Look 1 post up from yours.


I DONT KNOW HOW TO GET ON IG AND AM DUM TO COMPUTER STUFF.I MITE GET A FRIEND soon to help me make a ig account.thank you so much..ky.PS..I LOVE HIS WORK FROM THE PURPLE PICTERS I HAVE SEAN ON HERE.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 29, 2016)

ky man said:


> I DONT KNOW HOW TO GET ON IG AND AM DUM TO COMPUTER STUFF.I MITE GET A FRIEND soon to help me make a ig account.thank you so much..ky.PS..I LOVE HIS WORK FROM THE PURPLE PICTERS I HAVE SEAN ON HERE.


Yeah hes the man i was tellin u about to get purp strains


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 29, 2016)

Got mine


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't have instagram is there a regular website? God stomper sounds interesting.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 29, 2016)

Blackberry creme sounds good too.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 29, 2016)

So no website?


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 1, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So no website?


Hit him up on IG bigworm69


----------



## Brobeans (Mar 1, 2016)

Blue Kimbo was massive and sooo beautiful and prime crystal was the frostiest thing I've ever seen. Pics on my Instagram 

I am super psyched about the Peyote Purple F2!!!


----------



## Brobeans (Mar 1, 2016)

bluesdad said:


> I have a Blue Kimbo about 5-6 weeks in flower.She is a tough bitch,loves nutes and looks like she's gonna be a heavy yielder.not that smelly during grow but the stem rub has a smell that's hard to describe .i have a few more I'm gonna pop in the summer.thanks big worm!


I did my blue Kimbo out door and dude, it yielded so much more than the HSO Blue Dream!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 1, 2016)

I wonder if the Peyote Purple crosses do well... the stuff I grew was quite weak. Pretty (very much so in fact.. some of the prettiest I've ever grown), but weak smoke. Very uniform has me thinking it would be interesting in a hybrid but I would be somewhat concerned the immense lack of potency would carry over.

Some interesting crosses here though and I like to support the guys who are active in the community.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 1, 2016)

at the price you cant help but grab a few packs !


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 1, 2016)

Brobeans said:


> I did my blue Kimbo out door and dude, it yielded so much more than the HSO Blue Dream!!


how big did she get?got any nug porn ?


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 1, 2016)

Brobeans said:


> I did my blue Kimbo out door and dude, it yielded so much more than the HSO Blue Dream!!


Bro my blue kimbos is on its sec set of leaves and wow plants huge ass leaves for a seedling haha


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Bro my blue kimbos is on its sec set of leaves and wow plants huge ass leaves for a seedling haha


I had some colossal leaves on my blue kimbos as well.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Scooped a few packs... Can't wait


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 1, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I had some colossal leaves on my blue kimbos as well.


Blue kimbo #1
 

Blue Kimbo #3 i see no bugs ?? Wonder why the curl might be cause its cold...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hit him up on IG bigworm69


Don't use ig.


----------



## ky man (Mar 1, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Don't use ig.


Well then how can we get in tough with him to talk to him in private??dont say on here for nothing is private on this site not even in a pm.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2016)

ky man said:


> Well then how can we get in tough with him to talk to him in private??dont say on here for nothing is private on this site not even in a pm.


Idk. I messaged him on here.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 3, 2016)

Brobeans said:


> Blue Kimbo was massive and sooo beautiful and prime crystal was the frostiest thing I've ever seen. Pics on my Instagram
> 
> I am super psyched about the Peyote Purple F2!!!


Do you have any pics of the blue kimbo in all her glory? I picked up a pack for myself. Sometimes I hate being a bean hoarder.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 4, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Do you have any pics of the blue kimbo in all her glory? I picked up a pack for myself. Sometimes I hate being a bean hoarder.


Lol...its in ur name bro! Got some testers on veg. Id also like to see some pics


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 4, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I don't have instagram is there a regular website? God stomper sounds interesting.


Download IG on ur phone, i got no pc so i do everything via my phone. No theres no website, i just ordered 4 packs and he gave me some testers like a few months, imagine im not in the US i got some of those fire, thats why i envy you guys so much still living in the US. I had to have everything ship to me with enormous charges. Good thing bigworm hookin me up wd free shipping, i cant give him hes email since i do not have permission hit him up here @bigworm6969 you gotta check these thread out lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 4, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Do you have any pics of the blue kimbo in all her glory? I picked up a pack for myself. Sometimes I hate being a bean hoarder.


I posted some on here. Will put em all together in a post for ya when I get off work tonight if you want.

Have more beans than I could grow in 2 years given my setup but I still fight the urge to buy more any time I have spare cash lol.

In other news, big things in the works for big worm by the looks of it. He is getting into the ogkb lines (dosidos, Tony clifton) so I am excited to see what he does with em!


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I posted some on here. Will put em all together in a post for ya when I get off work tonight if you want.
> 
> Have more beans than I could grow in 2 years given my setup but I still fight the urge to buy more any time I have spare cash lol.
> 
> In other news, big things in the works for big worm by the looks of it. He is getting into the ogkb lines (dosidos, Tony clifton) so I am excited to see what he does with em!


Yea ! Gonna be sick looking forward to the new work!


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 4, 2016)

duh it wasnt this thread, it was the other one...
 

will post the ones I have on insta tomorrow when I have a chance.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> duh it wasnt this thread, it was the other one...
> View attachment 3623772
> View attachment 3623773
> will post the ones I have on insta tomorrow when I have a chance.


Thanks friend. She looks like she is nice and frosty.


----------



## ky man (Mar 5, 2016)

All bigworm6969 beans sounds great and all the pictures I have sean of his stuff LOOKS BETER THEN GREAT.tHIS BREADER will become one of the best in the usa, you just watch and see and he treats people good also.i wish him the best.ky....ps I just wish I could spell beter..


----------



## ShyGuru (Mar 5, 2016)

My first order of Buckeye Purple came in yesterday with a fiver of Blue Twizzler freebies and another of Black cherry Creme. It will be a while before I can pop them but still excited to have them in the vault.


----------



## 806KING (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks big worm


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 10, 2016)

I got my order in today. I ended up with blue twizzler rather than blue kimbo but thats alright. I bet there is some fire to be found in those beans. BWG hooked me up with some black cherry creme too. Such a small grow space with so many choices.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hoping mine will arrive any day now


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Beans arrived  blackcherry cream freebie


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 11, 2016)

Bluekimbo


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 19, 2016)

Prime Moonshine x2
Blue Kimbo x2
Qrazy Elephant F2 x2

*Let's go treasure hunting!!*


----------



## ILM (Mar 19, 2016)

Man I've been slacking bad . my b going thru some Shit. but got some testers a while back popped a few blackcherry creme kept The best looking lady threw her in a 7g bubble bucket she's beasting out first week of flower. here's a pic


----------



## papapayne (Mar 19, 2016)

2 bigworm strains in there - gorilla spirit and prime moonshine.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## kmog33 (Mar 21, 2016)

bigworm hooking it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> bigworm hooking it up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sick! That packaging is heaps cool


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick! That packaging is heaps cool


Agreed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 22, 2016)

One of my prime moonshine smells like straight up blue Kool aid and is kicking out the frost. Will grab pics later this week. I have 1 that seems to be a hog, she just keeps wanting more cal mag.


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 22, 2016)

@bigworm6969 That packaging is DOOOOOPE!! Lovin it man. So after roughly 3 days of being in a paper towel I got 2 Qrazy Elephant F2s and 1 Blue Kimbo so far. Popped those in some cups just a few mins ago. The other Blue Kimbo should pop I think, but I havent seen anything happening with the Prime Moonshines yet. I'll be checking on them every 12 hrs at this point just to be sure. The 1 BK seed that germ'd had a taproot almost 1/2" long and was already nice and thick....always a good sign. Will be sure to keep you all posted on their progress


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 22, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> One of my prime moonshine smells like straight up blue Kool aid and is kicking out the frost. Will grab pics later this week. I have 1 that seems to be a hog, she just keeps wanting more cal mag.


Nice Natro! I got a 5-pack so I hope there's a good keeper in there! Always did <3 blue Kool-Aid


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 23, 2016)

send a dm waiting for his answer hope it will not take too long


----------



## goodro wilson (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for this thread gonna scoop some packs this weekend


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 24, 2016)

So all in all I ended up with 1 Prime Moonshine, 2 Qrazy Elephant F2, and 1 Blue Kimbo. 4/6 ain't bad  The 1 PM that didn't make it cracked abnormally and there was no taproot. The other BK seed seems to have rotted although no further moisture was added or removed. Of the 4 seeds that made it ALL 4 are above soil now and in the process of opening their "eyes" for the first time. 3 days after seed soak and they're popping above ground....I'll take that ANY day! Thanks @bigworm6969


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 25, 2016)

my bad fellas im been missing all the action please forgive me I work a day time job plus grow and im on three different social medias I been on ig a lot just cause its so easy to load pics with my phone but I will give this thread sum love thanks to @Traxx187 for this great thread, at the moment there is no more buckeye purple, blue kimbo or prime crystal but no worries I will be making more and hopefully better ones very soon if anybody has any problems at all I want to make all my supporters happy no matter what and if you dm I will get to you I promise im a little slow but lets get sum pics up in here, thanks to everybody without you guys I wouldn't be shit


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 25, 2016)

prime crystal green pheno


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 25, 2016)

prime crystal purple pheno


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 25, 2016)

prime crystal red/purple pheno


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 25, 2016)

blackcherry dojo


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 25, 2016)

ahhh cant wait to get some of this in my life fam..


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 25, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> my bad fellas im been missing all the action please forgive me I work a day time job plus grow and im on three different social medias I been on ig a lot just cause its so easy to load pics with my phone but I will give this thread sum love thanks to @Traxx187 for this great thread, at the moment there is no more buckeye purple, blue kimbo or prime crystal but no worries I will be making more and hopefully better ones very soon if anybody has any problems at all I want to make all my supporters happy no matter what and if you dm I will get to you I promise im a little slow but lets get sum pics up in here, thanks to everybody without you guys I wouldn't be shit


thanks man! waiting on next pay day!! then ill come knocking haha


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 25, 2016)

ill put sum more pics up tomorrow alittle bit each day, thanks to everyone for the support


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 25, 2016)

So 1 of the Qrazy Elephant F2s had popped and seemed to stall out on me. Upon further examination the seed casing had begun to crack, but it was if the seedling hadn't the strength to shed it fully. I had to remove a small bit of membrane from the Prime Moonshine also this evening no worries. Atm I have 1 of each that are going to make it however I plan on popping 1 more of each bean this evening. I also found a square of some 120 grit sandpaper I had laying around downstairs and made me a seed-scuffing tube. Will scuff the next 3 beans for 10-15 secs prior to soaking. All of/most of the issues I've ever had w/ seed germination hasn't been the germination process itself, but rather the sprouting process. I'm used to having to remove a membrane here and there and after awhile you get a delicate feel for it...

The Blue Kimbo and Qrazy Elephant F2 were put into cups on 3/22. The Prime Moonshine on 3/23. Will update.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 25, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> So 1 of the Qrazy Elephant F2s had popped and seemed to stall out on me. Upon further examination the seed casing had begun to crack, but it was if the seedling hadn't the strength to shed it fully. I had to remove a small bit of membrane from the Prime Moonshine also this evening no worries. Atm I have 1 of each that are going to make it however I plan on popping 1 more of each bean this evening. I also found a square of some 120 grit sandpaper I had laying around downstairs and made me a seed-scuffing tube. Will scuff the next 3 beans for 10-15 secs prior to soaking. All of/most of the issues I've ever had w/ seed germination hasn't been the germination process itself, but rather the sprouting process. I'm used to having to remove a membrane here and there and after awhile you get a delicate feel for it...
> 
> The Blue Kimbo and Qrazy Elephant F2 were put into cups on 3/22. The Prime Moonshine on 3/23. Will update.


Haha you should see my blue kimbo soo crazy


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Haha you should see my blue kimbo soo crazy


Let's see it


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Let's see it


Ill snap some pics soon!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Ill snap some pics soon!


Last I saw the thing had elephant ears for a first set of leaves!


----------



## goodro wilson (Mar 26, 2016)

Have any pics of the twizzlers? I can't decide which to try first


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 26, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Have any pics of the twizzlers? I can't decide which to try first


yeah @bigworm6969 some pics of blue twizzler and twizzler


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2016)

Oregon elite seeds just showed their drop of big worm genetics, it's official! Congrats man


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Congrats worm! Hopefully we'll still be able to scoop some direct


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2016)

Awesome worm, congrats! Gotta be a good feeling after all of the hard work


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 27, 2016)

Well I'll be....you go brother @bigworm6969
Most def will grab some Black Cherry Crème and Prime Crystal.... wait I already ran those lmao you're gift will be in the mail soon . Im sitting here lol-ing till I can't stop....PM me or e-mail me for the reason  Damn bro you made me proud !!!!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 27, 2016)

I love it !!!


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Mineralz (Mar 27, 2016)

Pretty BEASTLY set of 1st leaves for a seedling that's only been above ground for 3 days eh guys? I feel like they're gonna snag me or something lol. The Prime Moonshine started a bit slow due to the seed membrane issue, but has almost doubled in size in 2 days. I don't normally post early veg pics unless i'm journaling, but those leaves man...


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I love it !!!View attachment 3642781


What website is that?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 27, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> What website is that?


http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/big-worm-genetics


----------



## ky man (Mar 28, 2016)

All of bigworm6969 beans are top notch.onle love brother.ky


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 28, 2016)

Y'all go get y'all some Big Worm gear. !!


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Y'all go get y'all some Big Worm gear. !!View attachment 3643604


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 28, 2016)

My three little blue twizzler plants in mini dwc systems.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3643609


I still got some myself...some I haven't even run yet .


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 28, 2016)

Shout to the fooly BigWorm for seeing the plan through.. Congrats my man! Where else they gonna b droppin?


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 28, 2016)

some prime moonshine shots. this is just prime moonshine #4 but they are all just about the same. Just starting week 6 of flower


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2016)

all man you guys made me cry hahaha naaaah but u put one hell of a smile on my face thank you so much u guys make it so worth it, im going to start trying to work the crosses and find good phenos and bx so im not just sum pollen chucker hahaha im so nervious peeps are going to have problems and badmouth me but alls I can say is im tryng my best, sorry for slackin on the pics really busy lately, im phenol hunting now for the red/purple/pink prime crystal im going to f2 it and bx that bitch and see if I can lock them colors in cause its one of the most prettiest plants I ever seen and taste just like candy if I can lock that in I am the man but a lot of peeps ran prime crystal and haven't even came close to that one so I might be screwed any ways thanks for the love, got sum testers comeing real soon so get ready


----------



## papapayne (Mar 29, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> all man you guys made me cry hahaha naaaah but u put one hell of a smile on my face thank you so much u guys make it so worth it, im going to start trying to work the crosses and find good phenos and bx so im not just sum pollen chucker hahaha im so nervious peeps are going to have problems and badmouth me but alls I can say is im tryng my best, sorry for slackin on the pics really busy lately, im phenol hunting now for the red/purple/pink prime crystal im going to f2 it and bx that bitch and see if I can lock them colors in cause its one of the most prettiest plants I ever seen and taste just like candy if I can lock that in I am the man but a lot of peeps ran prime crystal and haven't even came close to that one so I might be screwed any ways thanks for the love, got sum testers comeing real soon so get ready




Everyone needs some haters! Live rent Free in their head! Much respect to what you do my friend, everything Ive ran of yours has produced stellar smoke. You will be seeing many more bigworm genetics in my grows.

Stay free stay high

Papa


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 29, 2016)

I have posted this somewhere, thanks for making my day while doing my own biz looked what just popped on my table.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 29, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> all man you guys made me cry hahaha naaaah but u put one hell of a smile on my face thank you so much u guys make it so worth it, im going to start trying to work the crosses and find good phenos and bx so im not just sum pollen chucker hahaha im so nervious peeps are going to have problems and badmouth me but alls I can say is im tryng my best, sorry for slackin on the pics really busy lately, im phenol hunting now for the red/purple/pink prime crystal im going to f2 it and bx that bitch and see if I can lock them colors in cause its one of the most prettiest plants I ever seen and taste just like candy if I can lock that in I am the man but a lot of peeps ran prime crystal and haven't even came close to that one so I might be screwed any ways thanks for the love, got sum testers comeing real soon so get ready


Thats there lose if they hate, you cant please em all, heck i moved alot and work 7days a week and still got no thanks to people i support. Growing and gardening is just one of my passion. 25dollars a pack, fast delivery and good customer service, how are you suppose to hate on that? Stay true brother and always not forget where u started. Ill be waitin for those release


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2016)

sum blue kimbos pics


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 30, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sum blue kimbos pics


That's nice


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Any new strains on the way worm?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sum blue kimbos pics


That's some good calyx to leaf ratio.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Mar 30, 2016)

I already bought some beans but I'm liking the reviews of the Bigworm genetics so I'll work a little overtime and cough up some more money for good genetics. Think I'll start with the blue kimbo and the peyote purple. Very good job on breeding Bigworm, I hope to learn a few things from you!


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 31, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> I already bought some beans but I'm liking the reviews of the Bigworm genetics so I'll work a little overtime and cough up some more money for good genetics. Think I'll start with the blue kimbo and the peyote purple. Very good job on breeding Bigworm, I hope to learn a few things from you!


We are waiting in line for the blue kimbo.


----------



## goodro wilson (Mar 31, 2016)

Wish that buckeye purple was around I need some purp like that in my life hopefully The home big perm I mean big worm will have that again soon ? 
I decided on the twizzlers f2


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Wish that buckeye purple was around I need some purp like that in my life hopefully The home big perm I mean big worm will have that again soon ?
> I decided on the twizzlers f2


I was too late on the buckeye purple as well. Got black cherry dojo, prime crystal, prime moonshine, black cherry creme, blue twizzlers and purple voodoo though, so I should have some purple phenos in there somewhere hahah.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 31, 2016)

was up folks yes buckeye purple is comeing and blue kimbo, up next is the jabberwocky x alien tarantula, honeybee x purple urkle x stardawg and blackcherry cookies x alien tarantula so I will have testers soon, and right now im making crystal blue f2, prime crystal x locktite, locktite x dpd and then peyote purple crosses after that im going to self a pp and make two cross with it also, then plushberry f2 and orange cookie crosses so there will be plenty of testers


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 31, 2016)

sum blackcherry dojo pics


----------



## papapayne (Apr 1, 2016)

Gd man that's gorgeous. Stellar work.

The prime shine went into jars, biggest single plant yield of 7.8 ozs outta the ten gallon pot. Reeks of delicious rotten mango. Doesn't sound good, but it's intoxicating super sticky, rock hard and ya, She's a keeper. 2 bigworm keepers in my garden .

Cant wait to get more beans from you going.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yea i need to buy more beans!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 1, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sum blackcherry dojo pics


BOOOIIINNNNGGG!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 1, 2016)

"Speedy Delivery"
 

Gonna be hard to sit on these till there's space..


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 1, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sum blackcherry dojo pics


Yuhhhh


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2016)

Look out the Worm train is purple and building a lot of steam!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 1, 2016)

Been riding that train for over two years now lol


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 1, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> was up folks yes buckeye purple is comeing and blue kimbo, up next is the jabberwocky x alien tarantula, honeybee x purple urkle x stardawg and blackcherry cookies x alien tarantula so I will have testers soon, and right now im making crystal blue f2, prime crystal x locktite, locktite x dpd and then peyote purple crosses after that im going to self a pp and make two cross with it also, then plushberry f2 and orange cookie crosses so there will be plenty of testers


Hi ,
Are there black cherry cookies beans still around?


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 1, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> was up folks yes buckeye purple is comeing and blue kimbo, up next is the jabberwocky x alien tarantula, honeybee x purple urkle x stardawg and blackcherry cookies x alien tarantula so I will have testers soon, and right now im making crystal blue f2, prime crystal x locktite, locktite x dpd and then peyote purple crosses after that im going to self a pp and make two cross with it also, then plushberry f2 and orange cookie crosses so there will be plenty of testers


Glad to hear you're doing well with the breeding man! Excellent lineups and the pics look *delicious* as always  Things are going pretty well here on my end. 1 week along and all 3 seedlings are taking off. The PM is a little laggy, but we'll see what happens. They're all getting a mild dosage of some AACT tomorrow =)

In the tent there's 2 Chocolate Mint and 1 Critical Cheese. The tray is lushing out on me and I'm digging it. Your babes are tucked in cozy next to my Alien Bubbaberries. I'm trying to stagger them out a bit, but once this first run in the new setup is done I'll know what I'm dealing with and can do further testing


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 1, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Wish that buckeye purple was around I need some purp like that in my life hopefully The home big perm I mean big worm will have that again soon ?
> I decided on the twizzlers f2


saw some pics of twizzler on ig she was looking dank as fuck


----------



## Thorhax (Apr 1, 2016)

i can't wait to run your gear in my rooms! ill represent you good man. BLACK CHERRY DOJO WOO


----------



## kona gold (Apr 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> was up folks yes buckeye purple is comeing and blue kimbo, up next is the jabberwocky x alien tarantula, honeybee x purple urkle x stardawg and blackcherry cookies x alien tarantula so I will have testers soon, and right now im making crystal blue f2, prime crystal x locktite, locktite x dpd and then peyote purple crosses after that im going to self a pp and make two cross with it also, then plushberry f2 and orange cookie crosses so there will be plenty of testers


Just wanted to send my best wishes to you! You are one the better grower I've seen, so can't wait to try some of your magic.
Just wanted to know if the peyote purple you have is potent?
All the reviews I have seen with her, her potency seems to be mild.
Mahalo bro


----------



## Thorhax (Apr 2, 2016)

just ordered 12 of your forbidden space fruit! i will post lots of updates on them!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> all man you guys made me cry hahaha naaaah but u put one hell of a smile on my face thank you so much u guys make it so worth it, im going to start trying to work the crosses and find good phenos and bx so im not just sum pollen chucker hahaha im so nervious peeps are going to have problems and badmouth me but alls I can say is im tryng my best, sorry for slackin on the pics really busy lately, im phenol hunting now for the red/purple/pink prime crystal im going to f2 it and bx that bitch and see if I can lock them colors in cause its one of the most prettiest plants I ever seen and taste just like candy if I can lock that in I am the man but a lot of peeps ran prime crystal and haven't even came close to that one so I might be screwed any ways thanks for the love, got sum testers comeing real soon so get ready


You're a good cat, your head isn't swollen like some of these breeders, your prices are more than fair, and peeps seem to be very happy with what they've grown thus far....what's to hate??


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sum blackcherry dojo pics


Thats why i grabbed 3 fantastic lookin buds.


----------



## Thorhax (Apr 2, 2016)

)


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 2, 2016)

Well Bigworm, those pics seal the deal!


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for the hookup @bigworm6969


----------



## papapayne (Apr 2, 2016)

Pop them PMS!!! She's the full package....rock hard sticky to max excellent yield. Vigor, clones fast n easy. Commercial and dank!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

My bigworm collection. Probably my whole next cycle. Lol.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorhax (Apr 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My bigworm collection. Probably my whole next cycle. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you get the black cherry dojo?!=/


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> how did you get the black cherry dojo?!=/


Grabbed it before he dropped them at the seedbanks. I'm sure he'll be dropping them soon so you can grab them. You can always pm him on here as well. I'm sure he'll respond if he's around. He's pretty busy though so patience is good.


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 3, 2016)

Im doing all big worm run this time. Already pop my testers from january, 6 out of 7 sour black cherry already on soil. Pics below are the plants i lost from spider mites, i just had to give up from battle ypon battle for the past months


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 3, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Im doing all big worm run this time. Already pop my testers from january, 6 out of 7 sour black cherry already on soil. Pics below are the plants i lost from spider mites, i just had to give up from battle ypon battle for the past months


I hate to see all that time, work , and money lost friend. I hope this round goes better for you.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 3, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Im doing all big worm run this time. Already pop my testers from january, 6 out of 7 sour black cherry already on soil. Pics below are the plants i lost from spider mites, i just had to give up from battle ypon battle for the past months


I just got hit with some mites but i hit them with neem oil!


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 3, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Im doing all big worm run this time. Already pop my testers from january, 6 out of 7 sour black cherry already on soil. Pics below are the plants i lost from spider mites, i just had to give up from battle ypon battle for the past months


be sure to clean everywhere those fuckers are hard to get rid off and neem oil keep them away


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks guys, i went out of the country for a week, before so i sprayed it with 50/50 70% isop x h20, then some habanero pepper mix i made, then with neem oil. They actually worked, but decided to just start over so i mix in some vege oil x h20 just so the mites will not propagate that fried those leaves, i still placed them outdoors and let them do there own. So far 7/7 sour black cherry popped. My first pack that all seeds actually popped im my lifetime. Lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 4, 2016)

best stuff ever for mites is forbid its pricey and not organic but it will kill them all and last for 45 days good stuff I tried everything and this is the only thing that worked for me


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 4, 2016)

thank you my friends with out ur guys support this wouldn't even be a thought and I will always remain true to myself and never get a big head, more dank testers comeing soon, very soon like 2 more weeks, again I appreciate everyone of you guys if I miss a post please don't take it the wrong way im always stoned to the bone and I miss a lot of stuff so sorry if I missed u just remind me and ill help you out, thanks


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's my two remaining blue twizzler plants. Going to try them in a mini dwc on 12/12 from seed. I had three but one just hated life so bad that I eased its pain. Dropped one of my recently acquired prime moonshine seeds to replace it.


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 4, 2016)

Im tempted to use chemicals, but my house is like a zoo. Lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 4, 2016)

Im tryna tell y'all Black Cherry Creme is where it's at !! My PC was a green pheno....I didn't get the colors like others did so I'm gonna run it again sometime...all my Super Purples were males lmao just my luck....still got Sour Black Cherry to run yet . Ugh too many beans


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Im tryna tell y'all Black Cherry Creme is where it's at !! My PC was a green pheno....I didn't get the colors like others did so I'm gonna run it again sometime...all my Super Purples were males lmao just my luck....still got Sour Black Cherry to run yet . Ugh too many beans


My next bigworm gear to get germed is sour black cherry. Got my prime moonshine coming down in 2 weeks, gotta transplant my blue twizzlers some time in between there and then I get to germ more. All out of room atm..


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> im always stoned to the bone


That's no way to run a business, except, oh yes it is.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> That's no way to run a business, except, oh yes it is.


That's the only way to run a cannabis related business  see he was probably stoned when he first had the idea to make seeds...stoned when he planted the seed....high off his ass the first time he shook a Bush throwing pollen every where...had to get stoned to sterilize everything after throwing said pollen....see there's a pattern here


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2016)

happy vibes given to the plants, and happy vibes returned by the plant. circle of smoke i mean life. lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> ...see there's a pattern here


Yes. Here, the pattern is referred to as 'non-sleeping hours'.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2016)

im high off my ass this am off the prime moonshine. simply stellar smoke. taste is one of those omg what is that tastes, gotta lick your lips over and over and take another hit to try to figure it out. Best I can describe it, the tropics all combined into a hit. Mango, papaya, ocean breeze, and a light taste of pungency in the back. Stellar smoke.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> im high off my ass this am off the prime moonshine. simply stellar smoke. taste is one of those omg what is that tastes, gotta lick your lips over and over and take another hit to try to figure it out. Best I can describe it, the tropics all combined into a hit. Mango, papaya, ocean breeze, and a light taste of pungency in the back. Stellar smoke.


I never got those...gonna have to try them though...you seem pretty stoked by the smoke...gotta try'em !!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 4, 2016)

hahaha u guys keep me laughin and skunkwreck yes you are right about the circle of highness its so true hahaha


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 4, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hahaha u guys keep me laughin and skunkwreck yes you are right about the circle of highness its so true hahaha


Send me a care package!! Hehe dude i cant wait for the new drop


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 4, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hahaha u guys keep me laughin and skunkwreck yes you are right about the circle of highness its so true hahaha


Well we all strive to stay high...that's the goal of my golden years..to stay high


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> )View attachment 3648035


What are the genetics of forbidden space fruit? The space rift part I mean?


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 4, 2016)

Gotta get me some plush berry


----------



## ILM (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> My next bigworm gear to get germed is sour black cherry. Got my prime moonshine coming down in 2 weeks, gotta transplant my blue twizzlers some time in between there and then I get to germ more. All out of room atm..


Do you have any "prime" porn for us my friend?


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 4, 2016)

Im glad i knew @bigworm6969 ima keep some of ur works before ur genetics become rare and all of these gets hot. Can we still get ur gears directly? Ima drop something big and get all ur gears soon after i get all my beans from other seedbanks, im done worrying.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 5, 2016)

papapayne said:


> im high off my ass this am off the prime moonshine. simply stellar smoke. taste is one of those omg what is that tastes, gotta lick your lips over and over and take another hit to try to figure it out. Best I can describe it, the tropics all combined into a hit. Mango, papaya, ocean breeze, and a light taste of pungency in the back. Stellar smoke.


Papa, that sounds friggen delicious! Bug ups @bigworm6969 
Here's a pic of the only surviving qrazy elephant I have. Really hoping it's a girl! It has a real funky stem going on, started as a triploid and has grown funky ever since


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 7, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Do you have any "prime" porn for us my friend?


sorry for the delay, just wanted to make sure I did these ladies justice.


----------



## Bthegreatone (Apr 7, 2016)

Man I just found this thread, got my Oregon elite seeds on the way!! Can't wait to show you guy what's coming!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> sorry for the delay, just wanted to make sure I did these ladies justice.
> View attachment 3652070
> View attachment 3652072
> View attachment 3652073
> ...


Damn! Now that's what I am talking about.


----------



## ky man (Apr 8, 2016)

I cant wait till fall to see how bigworm6969 beens turns out.So fare so good..................ky..............ps I wount some fem beans of his also to try.And lots of my friends do as well.


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 8, 2016)

ky man said:


> I cant wait till fall to see how bigworm6969 beens turns out.So fare so good..................ky..............ps I wount some fem beans of his also to try.And lots of my friends do as well.


Hey KY are u from the US? If u dun mind me asking, you doing outdoors?


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 8, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> sorry for the delay, just wanted to make sure I did these ladies justice.
> View attachment 3652070
> View attachment 3652072
> View attachment 3652073
> ...


Nice...good job on that


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 8, 2016)

wake up late this morning, last night party was hard, drinking my cofee , the mailman come and make my day

god stomper
prime crystal
twizzler f2
blue twizzler

freebies:
qrazy elephant f2
prime moonshine

i drank my cofee will a real satisfaction, light up a blunt of purple kush and wrote this so thanks bro @bigworm6969

wich one do you suggest me outdoor? except the twizzler i already know they are really good outdoor


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2016)

So I'm about to germ some bigworm beans. What does everyone think I should pop?

Prime moonshine
Prime crystal
Blue twizzlers
Black cherry creme



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorhax (Apr 8, 2016)

got my first two packs today. expecting more next week=]


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So I'm about to germ some bigworm beans. What does everyone think I should pop?
> 
> Prime moonshine
> Prime crystal
> ...


I liked my prime crosses, so either of those is a winner in my book. I just germed the blue twizzler myself so will see that soon.


----------



## greywind (Apr 8, 2016)

Does anybody know if the Alien Rift used in Forbidden Space Fruit was the mom or father? I may try to squeeze some of these in with my Ocean Grown Genetics run. @bigworm6969 Thanks and cheers!


----------



## ky man (Apr 8, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Hey KY are u from the US? If u dun mind me asking, you doing outdoors?


Yes I live in ky.This has been a bad year to plant outdoors early here where we are having freezes weather still.BUT there is plants out now but there just growing slow.plants will take off growing fast in a week from now in this part of ky.


----------



## Thorhax (Apr 8, 2016)

greywind said:


> Does anybody know if the Alien Rift used in Forbidden Space Fruit was the mom or father? I may try to squeeze some of these in with my Ocean Grown Genetics run. @bigworm6969 Thanks and cheers!


Alien rift was the mom and a purple black cherry dojo was the stud. You can see both on his ig


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So I'm about to germ some bigworm beans. What does everyone think I should pop?
> 
> Prime moonshine
> Prime crystal
> ...


black cherry creme wanted this one but i was late to get on the bus lol and blue twizzler since is one i want to see , i feel this one is special!!


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So I'm about to germ some bigworm beans. What does everyone think I should pop?
> 
> Prime moonshine
> Prime crystal
> ...


I'd definately drop the Prime Moonshine. Mango skunk sounds delicious and everybody who's grown it has a positive opinion about it. Then again....y not drop a couple of each? =)


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> I'd definately drop the Prime Moonshine. Mango skunk sounds delicious and everybody who's grown it has a positive opinion about it. Then again....y not drop a couple of each? =)


I just dropped 4 prime crystal. Going to do prime moonshine next cycle and run ~20 and possibly make f2s of my own pheno selections.


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 8, 2016)

My Qrazy Elephant F2 really is acting all kinds of crazy lol. It appears as if just ONE of her first set of leaves is somehow grafted itself onto a lower leaf/cotyledon, thus creating a spiral effect. I tried to take a good shot from side and top, but it really is unique in its own way to photograph. Can't get a good angle tbh. Nywayz, the discoloration on her has been there since sprout, but I did have an issue with a seed membrane not wanting to come off it as well. I'm almost positive that's what the pale spots on the leaves are from. Seems healthy and continues to grow at a steady rate.

 

Threw some other pics in for the hell of it. Whole tent. Top and side views of my Blue Kimbo and the Prime Moonshine. All are looking excellent thusfar. Fed them all some AACT like 5 days ago and the whole tent just EXPLODED w growth so I'm really pleased w everything thusfar.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 8, 2016)

Blue Kimbo freshly flipped..


----------



## papapayne (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm probably doing a prime moonshine outdoors in a 200. Based on its growth structure and and vigor I expect it to do great. It was one of my faves outta my last 6k cycle


----------



## ky man (Apr 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So I'm about to germ some bigworm beans. What does everyone think I should pop?
> 
> Prime moonshine
> Prime crystal
> ...


All of them.THEN GET MORE beans from bigworm6969 then you can grow moor..happy growing from ky..I hope you have a great season.IAM growing his stuff this year for the first time and I think he is A VERRY HONEST MAN..


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2016)

ky man said:


> All of them.THEN GET MORE beans from bigworm6969 then you can grow moor..happy growing from ky..I hope you have a great season.IAM growing his stuff this year for the first time and I think he is A VERRY HONEST MAN..


Lol I have more bigworm genetics haha, just don't have the space ATM pretty crowded. But made room for 4 so I popped four prime crystal.


----------



## ky man (Apr 9, 2016)

I know what you mean.lol I just having some fun but you can NEVER have to much weed....lol And good luck this season.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2016)

ky man said:


> I know what you mean.lol I just having some fun but you can NEVER have to much weed....lol And good luck this season.


I agree, but yo can definitely not have any more space to fit the plants haha. If I could throw a light up in the middle of the living room I would....


But my fiancé would be pissed lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2016)

So all 4 already popped.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ky man (Apr 10, 2016)

back to the top for bigworm...ky


----------



## Bthegreatone (Apr 11, 2016)

This bout to be a great run fellas.... Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 11, 2016)

Bthegreatone said:


> This bout to be a great run fellas.... Stay tuned!!!


Nice! Keep us posted on their progress yo!


----------



## ky man (Apr 11, 2016)

To the top for bigworm.ky


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi , 
About to run Black Cherry dojo f2.
Does anyone know about how many phenos there are?


----------



## bluesdad (Apr 12, 2016)

I got a blue kimbo coming down in 2 weeks.she was 1 of 4 ,3 didn't pop.she's in a guerrilla grow this year.Had to get everything out of the house but most made it.


----------



## bluesdad (Apr 12, 2016)

That's before she went outside


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 12, 2016)

@bigworm popped 5 seeds saving the rest of the qrazy elephant, i believe i owe you some post for the testers. All 5 seeds popped and if you check the other seed theres actually 2 roots came out from it lol


----------



## papapayne (Apr 12, 2016)

all the super qrazys are in flower now! got cuts of them all as well. i have a funny feeling selecting a winner outta them will be very hard - they all have high vigor, and excellent stem rubs will get pics tonight. 

I am very stuck on the prime moonshine. Shes gonna be in the garden a long long while. heres some crappy cell phone pics


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> all the super qrazys are in flower now! got cuts of them all as well. i have a funny feeling selecting a winner outta them will be very hard - they all have high vigor, and excellent stem rubs will get pics tonight.
> 
> I am very stuck on the prime moonshine. Shes gonna be in the garden a long long while. heres some crappy cell phone pics
> 
> ...


Aight bro you've pretty much sold me on the PM...what's the smell , taste and high like ?


----------



## papapayne (Apr 12, 2016)

Smell is like overpowering mango and skunk, rotten fruit, sweet alcohol, and node tingling. Taste is of a mango mixed fruity drink, and the high is powerful. Happy smile, euphoria, head rush, and perma-grin. Very nice for adult time, or for jamming out to some tunes, or the funniest TV shows ever lol.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 12, 2016)

She was the biggest single plant yield to outta 18 plants in ten gallons. 7 plus ozs of top nugs, and prob 2 ounce of popcorn to hash at least. 

She was in super soil, all organic. Aact and fish poo only


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Smell is like overpowering mango and skunk, rotten fruit, sweet alcohol, and node tingling. Taste is of a mango mixed fruity drink, and the high is powerful. Happy smile, euphoria, head rush, and perma-grin. Very nice for adult time, or for jamming out to some tunes, or the funniest TV shows ever lol.


That sounds delicious. Looks great. Greenhouse? I've seen pictures of your op but I can never remember if it's green or warehouse. Real pretty green and orange hues.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 12, 2016)

The prime moon shine was grown indoor, under HPS + co2


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 12, 2016)

Well I better get one in....Black Cherry Creme...beautiful colors , medium yielder and a bit on the frosty side lol once dried and cured the taste and smell was of Ludens cherry cough drops with a banging head high...not what I was expecting at all...nice upbeat smile on the face buzz


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> The prime moon shine was grown indoor, under HPS + co2


Man wish I had your space lol. How many plots are you running ins and out?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2016)

Prime crystals popped up yesterday but I was pretty hungover. Posting pics now.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papapayne (Apr 12, 2016)

inside - 8k watts flowering, 1600 watts MH vegging, plus t5 ho 8 bulb 4' setup. 

Outside - 5'x40 greenhouse with 6' headroom

20x40 greenhouse with 14' headroom


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> inside - 8k watts flowering, 1600 watts MH vegging, plus t5 ho 8 bulb 4' setup.
> 
> Outside - 5'x40 greenhouse with 6' headroom
> 
> 20x40 greenhouse with 14' headroom


Yeah I missed your indoor setup somehow in your thread. But I just caught up on it recently so it's probably my fault. I was about to say that green hue is insane for outdoor. But indoor makes more sense. Looks delicious. Glad I grabbed a couple packs of that one.


----------



## ky man (Apr 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> The prime moon shine was grown indoor, under HPS + co2


How long dos that moon shine grow out doors befor it is ready to cut from seed?or is it a clown? thank you them picters you post makes me wount to smoke that for your shit looks great every picter,,ky


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 13, 2016)

Just popped 4 black cherry dojo f2s.
I'll get some photos in the coming weeks.
Also have 4 buckeye purple going , about ready to be sexed.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Do them purple ones he has turn purple on their own? And where do I buy the seeds is it just them seedbanks or can I get a better deal direct?

I forget what it's called but he does have a sick purple plant on Instagram.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 13, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Do them purple ones he has turn purple on their own? And where do I buy the seeds is it just them seedbanks or can I get a better deal direct?
> 
> I forget what it's called but he does have a sick purple plant on Instagram.


If it was recent it was probably that peyote purple, talk about a frostitute... that thing makes my mouth water looking at pics.

I havent forced any plant to turn purple with temps, my super purple was purple on its own like instantly. The 2 prime crystal that went purple did it after week 5ish. Prime moonshine has some color in the buds but not really the leaves which is weird but fine by me.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well I better get one in....Black Cherry Creme...beautiful colors , medium yielder and a bit on the frosty side lol once dried and cured the taste and smell was of Ludens cherry cough drops with a banging head high...not what I was expecting at all...nice upbeat smile on the face buzzView attachment 3655779 View attachment 3655780


Those some seeds I see in there?

Eta nvm definitely seeds, intentional or nah?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Do them purple ones he has turn purple on their own? And where do I buy the seeds is it just them seedbanks or can I get a better deal direct?
> 
> I forget what it's called but he does have a sick purple plant on Instagram.


Yes they turn colors on their on...purple , pink , red , blue and gold and I got those colors just on one plant . Almost everything he breeds are color changers.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Those some seeds I see in there?
> 
> Eta nvm definitely seeds, intentional or nah?


Yes international...it was hit with my D-Cure male .
Edit : intentional not international...freaking spellcheck !!


----------



## su^ (Apr 13, 2016)

Bump

Just ordered prime crystal and forbidden space fruit. It's going to be some fire!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> If it was recent it was probably that peyote purple, talk about a frostitute... that thing makes my mouth water looking at pics.
> 
> I havent forced any plant to turn purple with temps, my super purple was purple on its own like instantly. The 2 prime crystal that went purple did it after week 5ish. Prime moonshine has some color in the buds but not really the leaves which is weird but fine by me.


True purples purple that way. Nugs not leaves.


----------



## ky man (Apr 14, 2016)

su^ said:


> Bump
> 
> Just ordered prime crystal and forbidden space fruit. It's going to be some fire!


I planted forbidden space fruit and 3 other packs today of bigworms beans and will plant moore Thursday.I think his beans will go places and be top sellers soon..ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 14, 2016)

As they say the WORD OF MOUTH is getting them out there...ky


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 14, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> aweome thread traxxx, thank you so much I stand behind everything a 100% so if anybody has any troubles get up with me, thanks


Fan of BW's from way, way back. Just popped a few Blue Twizzler. Hoping you are well Doctor Worm.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 14, 2016)

ky man said:


> I planted forbidden space fruit and 3 other packs today of bigworms beans and will plant moore Thursday.I think his beans will go places and be top sellers soon..ky


Pretty good bet...any strain that turns colors and has the type of high that his does is most definitely a winner  and @papapayne has sung the praises of the PMS so much that it's most definitely going to be acquired


----------



## ky man (Apr 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Pretty good bet...any strain that turns colors and has the type of high that his does is most definitely a winner  and @papapayne has sung the praises of the PMS so much that it's most definitely going to be acquired


What is that mps strain name?Why I ask is I mite have it and if not I will get it..thank you.ky


----------



## greywind (Apr 14, 2016)

ky man said:


> What is that mps strain name?Why I ask is I mite have it and if not I will get it..thank you.ky


I think he is referring to the Prime Moonshine. I was gifted a pack with my order. Cheers!


----------



## ky man (Apr 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> If it was recent it was probably that peyote purple, talk about a frostitute... that thing makes my mouth water looking at pics.
> 
> I havent forced any plant to turn purple with temps, my super purple was purple on its own like instantly. The 2 prime crystal that went purple did it after week 5ish. Prime moonshine has some color in the buds but not really the leaves which is weird but fine by me.


PEYOTE PURPLE AND SUPER PURPLE..They both sound good,Dam I would like to have beans of every strain that bigworm has.I don't wount to mis out on nun of his stuff...ky..


----------



## ky man (Apr 14, 2016)

greywind said:


> I think he is referring to the Prime Moonshine. I was gifted a pack with my order. Cheers!


I will look later today and see if I have that or if I have planted that yet.If not I need some to try.thank you for the info.ky


----------



## su^ (Apr 14, 2016)

ky man said:


> PEYOTE PURPLE AND SUPER PURPLE..They both sound good,Dam I would like to have beans of every strain that bigworm has.I don't wount to mis out on nun of his stuff...ky..


Like a super pack with everything! +1 on having all big worms gear


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 14, 2016)

Has anyone run his black cherry dojo f2s?


----------



## ky man (Apr 15, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Has anyone run his black cherry dojo f2s?


I may have them in the ground.But that's all I can tell ya now.GET YA SOME and run them...ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 15, 2016)

BIGWORM6969 HE will treat you rite and is honest.That there means a lot...ky


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> I may have them in the ground.But that's all I can tell ya now.GET YA SOME and run them...ky


I have 4 that just popped. Just wondering if anyone has run them and know about potential phenos


----------



## ky man (Apr 15, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Has anyone run his black cherry dojo f2s?


I got some in the grown now.All I know for sure is the seeds start easy and so did 6 other strains of bigworns..ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 15, 2016)

su^ said:


> Like a super pack with everything! +1 on having all big worms gear


Now your talking.I don't wount to mis out on nun of his stuff..ky


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 15, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> was up folks yes buckeye purple is comeing and blue kimbo, up next is the jabberwocky x alien tarantula, honeybee x purple urkle x stardawg and blackcherry cookies x alien tarantula so I will have testers soon, and right now im making crystal blue f2, prime crystal x locktite, locktite x dpd and then peyote purple crosses after that im going to self a pp and make two cross with it also, then plushberry f2 and orange cookie crosses so there will be plenty of testers


Dibs on the cookie cross tester! But honestly they all sound so damn delicious!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Dibs on the cookie cross tester! But honestly they all sound so damn delicious!


my bro the blackcherry cookies x alien tarantula didn't take the pollen I only got like 14 seeds I was so mad but thats ok, jabberwocky x alien tarantula and honeybee x purple urkle x stardawg will be done in less then a month and the other three are well on there way crystal blue f2, locktite x dpd, prime crystal x locktite and im selfing a peyote purple all this week and then comeing up is the plushberry and a couple of peyote purple cross will see about the pp if I like the ones I get cause I cloned the other one thats real frosty I might use that one for a cross and orange cookies and im phenol hunting the hell out of prime crystal


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2016)

I got sum mancos mishap I think thats the name it sounds sick blue tara x ogkb x wet dreams from cult classic I got sum pollen I collected I might hit sumthing with that I haven't found any info on it but it sounds good


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 15, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> my bro the blackcherry cookies x alien tarantula didn't take the pollen I only got like 14 seeds I was so mad but thats ok, jabberwocky x alien tarantula and honeybee x purple urkle x stardawg will be done in less then a month and the other three are well on there way crystal blue f2, locktite x dpd, prime crystal x locktite and im selfing a peyote purple all this week and then comeing up is the plushberry and a couple of peyote purple cross will see about the pp if I like the ones I get cause I cloned the other one thats real frosty I might use that one for a cross and orange cookies and im phenol hunting the hell out of prime crystal


Brother its all good your line sounds amazing! It nice to have a sneak peak of what you got up those sleeves  orange cookies sounds real nice you have any pics of her or your peyote purple? At least you cloned her out makes it less stressful then having phenos you lose good to have back ups!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 15, 2016)

Fuck in g a man! What a lineup!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks @Traxx187 for making this thread seems like its gna be a long runner!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2016)

one phenol of peyote purple


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2016)

2nd phenol and I got like 6 more


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2016)

peyote purple is a weird ass strains its a selfed bubba kush but I was told they label it as regulars cause you can get males but its 99% females or something crazy like that, weird shit ant it so im selfing one now but in a cross im hopeing all that frost goes with it and of course the purple hahaha but she is frosty


----------



## papapayne (Apr 15, 2016)

How's she smell? I think I need to get those popped Like yesterday


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2016)

the frosty one smells like a nasty ass gym room really loud and the bigger one has ok yield but all the leafs are real dark purple it smells like coffee with a rank smell and I got 6 more to run threw


----------



## papapayne (Apr 15, 2016)

Such frost on those. Going into water now


----------



## papapayne (Apr 15, 2016)

oh nevermind, I have buckeye purple, not peyote purple. Stoner memory for the win!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2016)

buckeye purple just as pretty maybe not as frosty but definatley pretty, no worries im selfing one now


----------



## ky man (Apr 15, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> one phenol of peyote purpleView attachment 3657823


All them looks great but I love this one.I cant wait to get my hands on all them.I also would love some fem, beans..I been more excited this year then I have in a long time growing your beans..ky...ps.take care of your self and happy growing to you and all.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 15, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> 2nd phenol and I got like 6 moreView attachment 3657831



Dang you keep made some super hash producers. Oooh those resin rails


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> 2nd phenol and I got like 6 moreView attachment 3657831


Goddamnit man!!!!!! Thats some grease. AwESOME


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 15, 2016)

@bigworm6969


----------



## ky man (Apr 16, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 3658074@bigworm6969


I loved that post man..lol lol ky


----------



## su^ (Apr 16, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> peyote purple is a weird ass strains its a selfed bubba kush but I was told they label it as regulars cause you can get males but its 99% females or something crazy like that,



Funny you mention this situation, same exact thing happened to my grape ice cream strain. I selfed it and 99% are solid females, 1% produces males.so wierd


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> buckeye purple just as pretty maybe not as frosty but definatley pretty, no worries im selfing one now


When you suggested buckeye purple I didn't pull the trigger fast enough and GLG ran out  I've been waiting for a restock...or at least hoping for one and I was dead broke when the Peyote Purples was released...I think they were a limited edition


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 16, 2016)

su^ said:


> Funny you mention this situation, same exact thing happened to my grape ice cream strain. I selfed it and 99% are solid females, 1% produces males.so wierd


That sounds tasty. Rundown on the genetic makeup?


----------



## su^ (Apr 16, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> That sounds tasty. Rundown on the genetic makeup?


Ice Cream x 501st og.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> When you suggested buckeye purple I didn't pull the trigger fast enough and GLG ran out  I've been waiting for a restock...or at least hoping for one and I was dead broke when the Peyote Purples was released...I think they were a limited edition


look for cannabiogen on europeen seedbank you should be able to find there not a limited edition is one of their best seller with destroyer


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> look for cannabiogen on europeen seedbank you should be able to find there not a limited edition is one of their best seller with destroyer


When it first came out it was advertised as limited edition... I only buy from US based seed banks now .


----------



## su^ (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> When it first came out it was advertised as limited edition... I only buy from US based seed banks now .


US seed banks FTW. My big worm gear was shipped this week and gets here today. 

Never saw that happen from overseas banks.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> When it first came out it was advertised as limited edition... I only buy from US based seed banks now .


it never have been a limited edition where i've you seen that because it's been a longtime i try cannabiogen gear and it was already availaible bck in 2009


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 16, 2016)

su^ said:


> US seed banks FTW. My big worm gear was shipped this week and gets here today.
> 
> Never saw that happen from overseas banks.


wen i was living in europe i was getting my seed in 3 days with alchimia seedbank and 5 days for attitude and 2 weeks for ngr it just depend if it have to cross an ocean


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> it never have been a limited edition where i've you seen that because it's been a longtime i try cannabiogen gear and it was already availaible bck in 2009


Top left corner
Plus I just checked 5 different UK seed banks an they all say...wait for it....OUT OF STOCK


----------



## su^ (Apr 16, 2016)

OES seed bank gets a big thumbs up in my book, shipped Thursday and got here today. Popping them today!

Ordered big worms gear and the farmhouse were freebies.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Top left cornerView attachment 3658503
> Plus I just checked 5 different UK seed banks an they all say...wait for it....OUT OF STOCK





skunkwreck said:


> Top left cornerView attachment 3658503
> Plus I just checked 5 different UK seed banks an they all say...wait for it....OUT OF STOCK



lol that report is false 1 peyote is really not strong even if a bubba s1 , smell like faint coffee

and wait for it...

https://www.alchimiaweb.com/en/peyote-purple-product-2753.php

hope i made a brother happy today


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

Lol that was one of the one's I checked that said out of stock lol maybe I need to look again....I may had too much smoke in my eye's.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 16, 2016)

Sent payment for 3 more pks black cherry dojo f2s and getting dpd as freebies! Stokeddd.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lol that was one of the one's I checked that said out of stock lol maybe I need to look again....I may had too much smoke in my eye's.


at least you find them lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> at least you find them lol


With strains like that it's more for the color....you breed in the potency .


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 16, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Sent payment for 3 more pks black cherry dojo f2s and getting dpd as freebies! Stokeddd.


Have you run black cherry dojo already?
How many purple phenos you get?


----------



## camaro630hp (Apr 16, 2016)

Trying to place my 1st order myself


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 17, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Have you run black cherry dojo already?
> How many purple phenos you get?


I havent ran them yet..gonna do em all at once for a good ol pheno hunt..and f3


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 17, 2016)

Sour BlackCherry #1 into flower we go!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Sour BlackCherry #1 into flower we go!
> View attachment 3659100


Nice bro... I should get around to popping mine...I've had them for awhile now.


----------



## ky man (Apr 18, 2016)

I planted 13 beans and every one came up.It dos not get no beater then that.PURPLE VOODOO F3..if I spelled it rite.Bigworm6969 beans grow easey its like there on streods.. I planted other strains of yours and had 100 percent germ rate out of 5 different strains plus I let a friend have 2 packs so that made 7 packs.It is hard to belive but every dam bean is up.ky


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 19, 2016)

Not quite 3 wks old. Blue Kimbo on the left. Prime Moonshine on the right. Had to cull the Qrazy Elephant F2 as it wasn't growing out of it's crazy mutated state. I plan on popping waaaay more testers in the next few weeks. Hafta find a keeper for EVERYTHING!! Muahahahahaa


----------



## ky man (Apr 19, 2016)

BIGWORM6969 I had a beater them great germ, rate on his beans and there getting with it in the great out doors..ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 19, 2016)

ky man said:


> I planted 13 beans and every one came up.It dos not get no beater then that.PURPLE VOODOO F3..if I spelled it rite.Bigworm6969 beans grow easey its like there on streods.. I planted other strains of yours and had 100 percent germ rate out of 5 different strains plus I let a friend have 2 packs so that made 7 packs.It is hard to belive but every dam bean is up.ky


I must of counted the seed wrong for there is 14 of them purple voodoo f3...MOST OF THEM LOOK PURPLE SOON AS THEY CAME OUT OF THE GROUND.i HOPE THEY ALL GROW PURPLE LIKE THEY ARE NOW at one inch high....ky...


----------



## ky man (Apr 20, 2016)

back to the top for BIGWORM BEANS..ky


----------



## Mr Hyde (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420!


----------



## ky man (Apr 20, 2016)

ky man said:


> I planted 13 beans and every one came up.It dos not get no beater then that.PURPLE VOODOO F3..if I spelled it rite.Bigworm6969 beans grow easey its like there on streods.. I planted other strains of yours and had 100 percent germ rate out of 5 different strains plus I let a friend have 2 packs so that made 7 packs.It is hard to belive but every dam bean is up.ky


purple voodoo f3 I was wrong again I have 19 of them up.i had to mis count them when I planted them.any way they are doing great.


----------



## ky man (Apr 21, 2016)

they was purple till they got 1 inch high now there grean as a gord but they will get purple when the plants get older I belive.Get you some bigworm beans while you can.they sprout easey the best I have ever got off any one for growing easey.ky


----------



## Southerner (Apr 22, 2016)

Alright, worm -- you got me intrigued so I am on board with a pack of Prime Crystal. It came with a free pack of the "DPD Testers". What exactly is that? Is it TGA's DPD mixed with something else? Im tempted to grow the testers first lol, but wont have the room till around Fall. My basement room is great for bringing out all the purples in plants during the cold seasons.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 22, 2016)

Need to get some of these Big Worm Genetics going over here in Asia! Looking great!


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 22, 2016)

Damn what a hook up. Thank you @bigworm6969!


----------



## ky man (Apr 23, 2016)

bigworm beans dam sure grow good and easey outdoors for me.so fare his beans is being good to me...ky


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 23, 2016)

Taking down my last 2 prime moonshine tonight, moving the blue twizzler to flower end of next week already.
Dropping my 6 sour black cherry in water tonight


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 23, 2016)

Blue Kimbo..bout 5ish wks
 

just dropped some Prime Crystal to soak also..


----------



## WindyCityKush (Apr 24, 2016)

Really want to try some bigworm gear. I can only buy 1 pack. Place i'm ordering from has Blue Twizzler, Forbidden Space Fruit, Gorilla Spirit, Prime Crystal and Prime Moonshine. Based on what I've read on this thread, I'm leaning towards PMS. Can anyone share on which one of these strains packs the best punch? Just gave GG# her last run(hint as to the potency im looking for lol). Doing drip in rockwool,sog using 600w Hps for flower and a 216w t5 for veg , GH nutes . Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 24, 2016)

Here's my two blue twizzler plants that I transferred from DWC to soil. I just didn't have the time to get the system dialed in with all the time that I have to devote to work. They have recovered from the lockout that they were suffering from.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 24, 2016)

The prime moonshine is a beautiful plant but I think it is a he. I will give it a few more days to confirm it.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm trying to be patient and wait till all the strains I want are available, but I may get a couple to get a feel of this wonderful gear Bigworm has worked so hard to provide for us fellow growers.


----------



## su^ (Apr 25, 2016)

Bigworm gear ftw! Will be popping all these tonight.


----------



## su^ (Apr 25, 2016)

Here's my current run of prime crystal and forbidden space fruit.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 25, 2016)

just chopped my blue kimbo #1 was male! lol well maybe next time but i dont have room to keep him


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 27, 2016)

3 purple voodoo in the water.. Should be fun.. Thank you once again for spreadin the love boss!


----------



## ky man (Apr 28, 2016)

my purple voodoo is grow extra good and the wrom cassens is helping the plants.Is rabbit poop as good to use as worm cassens?Why I ask is I have lots and also lost of chicken poop that I use also but I have heard rabbit poop it good or better??true or not.ky..I cant sleep so iam just rambling..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 29, 2016)

Anyone pop black cherry dojo yet 

@gitarre10000


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 29, 2016)

11/11 on god stomper

Came as a freebie.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Apr 29, 2016)

Good things being said here. I saw BigWorm Genetics on Oregon Elite Seeds and was wondering about them. Sounds like good results so guess I will have to give them a go.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 29, 2016)

VenomGrower6990 said:


> Good things being said here. I saw BigWorm Genetics on Oregon Elite Seeds and was wondering about them. Sounds like good results so guess I will have to give them a go.


Worth every penny .


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Apr 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Worth every penny .


Looks like super good prices too.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 29, 2016)

VenomGrower6990 said:


> Looks like super good prices too.


When you call Toby mention you found out on RIU and he'll throw you some extra stuff .


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Apr 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> When you call Toby mention you found out on RIU and he'll throw you some extra stuff .


Thanks for the info. Very Much appreciated.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Apr 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Anyone pop black cherry dojo yet
> 
> @gitarre10000


Hi ,
Popped 4 black cherry dojo. All 4 popped and are about 6" tall.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 29, 2016)

Man this blue twizzler is short as shit and looks like she is gonna stay that way based on the miniscule node spacing. She is definitely gonna need a booster seat come flower time. 2nd pic is with my thumb for scale.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2016)

wow fellas and ladies shit looks good, you guys all know im a honest guy right, if anybody comes across hermi or bananas please don't feel like you don't want to say nothing cause it might make me look bad I appreciate it I really do but post that shit up let me know cause the only way to weed them fuckers out is to know about it, so many great strains I grew of the best breeders I had shit hermi on me or throw bananas and I never said shit I just got accustomed to plucking them of and keep rolling you know, and thanks for the great support you guys put a whole new way of living and inspiration back in me, shit that don't sound right but hopeful u will understand, n e ways u guys and gals rock


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2016)

oh snap before I forget germination rates also if sum seeds don't come up I will replace them


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 30, 2016)

4 for 4 : Prime Crystal


----------



## deeproots74 (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm glad I was able to find this thread. I purchased some big worm gear from Oregon Elite Seeds. Now I can check out a grow thread. I got some blue twizzler


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2016)

welcome to the fam bro


----------



## deeproots74 (Apr 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Man this blue twizzler is short as shit and looks like she is gonna stay that way based on the miniscule node spacing. She is definitely gonna need a booster seat come flower time. 2nd pic is with my thumb for scale.
> View attachment 3669295 View attachment 3669296


I had a sin city Alien on moonshine do this to me. wasn't that big of a yielder inside


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 30, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> I'm glad I was able to find this thread. I purchased some big worm gear from Oregon Elite Seeds. Now I can check out a grow thread. I got some blue twizzler


Yeah, I'm glad to have found this thread too. I had never heard of bigworm before and I seen all the excitement this thread was receiving, so I googled bigworm and found where I could order some of his work and was happy to see packs of seeds at a working man's price. I scooped a pack of forbidden space fruit and it also came with a free pack of DPD testers.


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh snap before I forget germination rates also if sum seeds don't come up I will replace them


All my seeds came up with the best germination rates I ever had on seeds I got from any one..ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

forgot it was 7 different strains.ky


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 30, 2016)

*Blue Kimbo*. This plants reeks....leaf rubs leave me smelling funky skunk everywhere

 

Hope it's a girl!


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 30, 2016)

*Prime Moonshine*. Also a very loud smell to it. Unfortunately it's looking male, but I may hold onto it in clone form and flower it out when I do the others I run into. I needz to do my first pollen collection 

 

I'll wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 30, 2016)

Blue Twizzler #1. She is running a little low or too rich on something. I'll keep adjusting on things to see if I can bring her out of it.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 30, 2016)

Blue Twizzler #2. She is living under the same conditions as the other gal, but seems to be enjoying life a lot more.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2016)

Qrazy elephant mutant...loudest smelling girl in my box...can't wait to try her!


----------



## akmatanuska (May 1, 2016)

Got my BigWorm on deck!


----------



## Mineralz (May 1, 2016)

akmatanuska said:


> Got my BigWorm on deck!
> 
> View attachment 3670703


Nice!! What you gonna run first? And whats the rundown on that Purple Honey? Genetic makeup?


----------



## akmatanuska (May 1, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Nice!! What you gonna run first? And whats the rundown on that Purple Honey? Genetic makeup?


Well, I have a full tent atm, gotta new one coming. I'm getting some testers from Matanuska Thunder Seeds and BigWorm so that one will be full to. I'll more then likely wait till I can do a fatty pheno hunt where I can pop 3 packs at a time.

Purple Honey is (Honey Bee x Purple Urkle X Stardawg)


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2016)

nice akmatanuska I think ur the first one with the purple honey, I sent sum in as freebies so im siked to see what she can throw out, got me a pack of stardawg bx sum im siked to work with that strain alittle and rude boi from archives


----------



## akmatanuska (May 1, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice akmatanuska I think ur the first one with the purple honey, I sent sum in as freebies so im siked to see what she can throw out, got me a pack of stardawg bx sum im siked to work with that strain alittle and rude boi from archives


Pro! First one with them I feel honored. I might have to just pop Em sooner..


----------



## kmog33 (May 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeproots74 (May 1, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Blue Twizzler #1. She is running a little low or too rich on something. I'll keep adjusting on things to see if I can bring her out of it.View attachment 3670230
> View attachment 3670233


WOW look at the trichomes in that girl looks really fire


----------



## deeproots74 (May 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm about to run this


----------



## deeproots74 (May 1, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice akmatanuska I think ur the first one with the purple honey, I sent sum in as freebies so im siked to see what she can throw out, got me a pack of stardawg bx sum im siked to work with that strain alittle and rude boi from archives


Is Oregon Elite seed getting anything new from you?


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Is Oregon Elite seed getting anything new from you?


Yes sir just sent sum gear in sum more gorilla spirit, blue kimbo, purple vodoo f3, super qrazy, and sum qrazy elephant f2 and purple honey freebies, they should be up on the site this week, thanks


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 1, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Yes sir just sent sum gear in sum more gorilla spirit, blue kimbo, purple vodoo f3, super qrazy, and sum qrazy elephant f2 and purple honey freebies, they should be up on the site this week, thanks


@bigworm6969 who has your beans that ships international?


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2016)

Oregoneliteseeds is your one stop shop haha


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 2, 2016)

Hi ,
I sexed my BCDs , 2 male , 2 female. I put the 2 male in a isolation chamber on the other side of my flat with just a regular house lamp on 12/12. Will this be enough for the 2 little boys in solo cups to produce pollen? Now that I've seen balls , how long till it makes pollen?


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 2, 2016)

Any light will keep a plant alive but if you want nice big males you should flower under something bigger but if u just want alittle bit of pollen to make seeds for ur self that should be enough u wont get alot but enough for sum seeds about two to three weeks in flower and they start to drop pollen


----------



## Reako (May 2, 2016)

Damn, i just picked up some blue twizzler cause its all OES had listed in stock and i didnt want to miss out. Haha guess that means i need to check back again next week to grab some more gear. Side note OES is awesome, ordered friday delivered today (monday).


----------



## skunkwreck (May 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Any light will keep a plant alive but if you want nice big males you should flower under something bigger but if u just want alittle bit of pollen to make seeds for ur self that should be enough u wont get alot but enough for sum seeds about two to three weeks in flower and they start to drop pollen


When's the next testers drop big homie ?


----------



## gitarre10000 (May 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Any light will keep a plant alive but if you want nice big males you should flower under something bigger but if u just want alittle bit of pollen to make seeds for ur self that should be enough u wont get alot but enough for sum seeds about two to three weeks in flower and they start to drop pollen


Thanks man!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 3, 2016)

there sum more seeds at Oregon elite seeds go check out the good homie toby
he will take care of you


----------



## deeproots74 (May 3, 2016)

Reako said:


> Damn, i just picked up some blue twizzler cause its all OES had listed in stock and i didnt want to miss out. Haha guess that means i need to check back again next week to grab some more gear. Side note OES is awesome, ordered friday delivered today (monday).


He just did a huge big worm drop


----------



## akmatanuska (May 3, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> He just did a huge big worm drop


I know I need to get my hands on some purple voodoo f3


----------



## Traxx187 (May 3, 2016)

Blue kimbo the only one that lived lol my #1


----------



## su^ (May 5, 2016)

Prime crystal and forbidden space fruit. Black cherry dojo and twizzler f2s are in the other cups that haven't sprouted yet. Should be up today.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 5, 2016)

su^ said:


> Prime crystal and forbidden space fruit. Black cherry dojo and twizzler f2s are in the other cups that haven't sprouted yet. Should be up today. View attachment 3673889


My blue kimbo smells weird haha and funky almost like some coated the stems in icy hot...


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

su^ said:


> Prime crystal and forbidden space fruit. Black cherry dojo and twizzler f2s are in the other cups that haven't sprouted yet. Should be up today. View attachment 3673889


looking good there,,ky


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

Bigworm testers coming next week....


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 10, 2016)

Is there an updated list of strains?


----------



## ky man (May 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bigworm testers coming next week....


cant wait to get them..ky...............ps hope bigworm is doing great


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 10, 2016)

Hello folks sorry for slacking been real busy, just to let everybody know oregoneliteseeds and belle isle bean bank have most of my stock but like 6 testers strains are comeing up i already harvested the purple honey and space wookie so they will be going out but in two weeks ill have four more ready locktite x dpd, prime crystal x locktite, crystal blue f2 and peyote purple x mancos mishap, and about a month the peyote purple s1 will be done and in two weeks ill be makeing prime crystal f2 and plushberry f2 and buckeye purple f2 and plushberry x buckeye purple, blackcherry cheese cake x prime crystal so lots of work, thanks everybody for you support it means alot


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 10, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hello folks sorry for slacking been real busy, just to let everybody know oregoneliteseeds and belle isle bean bank have most of my stock but like 6 testers strains are comeing up i already harvested the purple honey and space wookie so they will be going out but in two weeks ill have four more ready locktite x dpd, prime crystal x locktite, crystal blue f2 and peyote purple x mancos mishap, and about a month the peyote purple s1 will be done and in two weeks ill be makeing prime crystal f2 and plushberry f2 and buckeye purple f2 and plushberry x buckeye purple, blackcherry cheese cake x prime crystal so lots of work, thanks everybody for you support it means alot


Lots of danky goodness there sir


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hello folks sorry for slacking been real busy, just to let everybody know oregoneliteseeds and belle isle bean bank have most of my stock but like 6 testers strains are comeing up i already harvested the purple honey and space wookie so they will be going out but in two weeks ill have four more ready locktite x dpd, prime crystal x locktite, crystal blue f2 and peyote purple x mancos mishap, and about a month the peyote purple s1 will be done and in two weeks ill be makeing prime crystal f2 and plushberry f2 and buckeye purple f2 and plushberry x buckeye purple, blackcherry cheese cake x prime crystal so lots of work, thanks everybody for you support it means alot


I WANT THEM ALL...gotta new light coming tomorrow too....clones going in the kitchen and the clone room will become a new flowering room haha


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 10, 2016)

@bigworm6969 sounds delicious! gracious for any piece updating the library need some big worm in the mix!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

Battle of the B's......Bigworm verses Bodhi....showdown grow....who wants to play ???


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Battle of the B's......Bigworm verses Bodhi....showdown grow....who wants to play ???


I'll be watching. Starting Synergy & Buddhas Hand in couple days. Havent had a chance to pick up Big Worm (yet)


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'll be watching. Starting Synergy & Buddhas Hand in couple days. Havent had a chance to pick up Big Worm (yet)


Ok I'll put my Bigworm grow up against your Bodhi grow...just for shits and giggles


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok I'll put my Bigworm grow up against your Bodhi grow...just for shits and giggles


No no please no bodhi is my mentor kind of i strive to be more like him, hes the one that made me decided to start breeding so anybody but him, the b man has to be one of the nicest coolest dude in our canna community, i luv bodhi gear its number one in my book


----------



## papapayne (May 10, 2016)

I've had great luck with Bodhi as well. Awesome guy and breeder


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'll be watching. Starting Synergy & Buddhas Hand in couple days. Havent had a chance to pick up Big Worm (yet)


Get you some bigworm gear you will love it..ky


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> Get you some bigworm gear you will love it..ky


Gotta get some $$$$ 1st


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> No no please no bodhi is my mentor kind of i strive to be more like him, hes the one that made me decided to start breeding so anybody but him, the b man has to be one of the nicest coolest dude in our canna community, i luv bodhi gear its number one in my book


This christmass you should put one pack of every cross of your strains and make one hell or a grow pack.And I will take two of those that way we don't miss out on no strain of yours unless its made after the first of the new year.YOU COULD call it the new years big pack of worms bigworm beans.I like that.Now what do I get for the help with the big promo coming new years.LOL .IT WOULD BE GREAT FOR YOU AND ALL OF US to buy one big pack.fuck yes that sounds great so put me down for two new year packs..ky


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> No no please no bodhi is my mentor kind of i strive to be more like him, hes the one that made me decided to start breeding so anybody but him, the b man has to be one of the nicest coolest dude in our canna community, i luv bodhi gear its number one in my book


I would like to see BODHI make a big new years pack as well..Call it Bodhi new year grow pack of geniticks...tell Bodhi iam great with selling things and it will work and bring in the cash babby and also save the growers some cash as well.tell him I said he is welcome...ky..ps I was tought go big or go home and you two are not going home your going to work to get the seed pack ready for the big drop new years...ky


----------



## ky man (May 11, 2016)

O and I will buy one of his big packs as well...ky


----------



## skunkwreck (May 11, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> No no please no bodhi is my mentor kind of i strive to be more like him, hes the one that made me decided to start breeding so anybody but him, the b man has to be one of the nicest coolest dude in our canna community, i luv bodhi gear its number one in my book


Well ok


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (May 11, 2016)

Yeah I would like a big pack of worms! I haven't had a chance to get some of his beans but their nexton my list, once some money is in my wallet. Ive only heard great things from bigworm, his genetics sounds and look great! 

I'm just wondering what are the parents of his strains, as some aren't listed on OES.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 11, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Yeah I would like a big pack of worms! I haven't had a chance to get some of his beans but their nexton my list, once some money is in my wallet. Ive only heard great things from bigworm, his genetics sounds and look great!
> 
> I'm just wondering what are the parents of his strains, as some aren't listed on OES.


Thanks for the kind words, im pretty sure the lineage is on the first page of this thread my old buddy traxxx put it up, thanks you guys


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 11, 2016)

I got sum orange cookie pollen to play with, im not sure what im gonna use it on, maybe plushberry or bluedream x 88g13 hp


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 11, 2016)

Orange cookie x plushberry would be something im interested in.


----------



## needsomebeans (May 11, 2016)

Blue Twizzlers 12/12 from seed still plugging along.


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

looking good..ky


----------



## predd (May 12, 2016)

Very excited about the plushberry....still to date my best plant( the taller pheno with less pink and sick trichs and smell).....was very sad when I had to let her go.....took about 15 beans to find it, kept finding the shorter one with more pink in it....I thought it was discontinued, glad to see you kept it going.


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok I'll put my Bigworm grow up against your Bodhi grow...just for shits and giggles


Idk man I got a pura Vida that'll shut shit down from bodhi got 4 in my next round along with 12 gorilla glue 4 those will start flower like June 7th I'll be down for a competition if you want


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Idk man I got a pura Vida that'll shut shit down from bodhi got 4 in my next round along with 12 gorilla glue 4 those will start flower like June 7th I'll be down for a competition if you want


Ahhh he don't want me doing that and I can understand his reasoning why but I consider him in the top 3 breeders (Bodhi & Gage) and honestly I think his work is as good if not better but my opinion may be biased as I've watched him for the past couple years or so , sorta like watching the neighborhood kid shooting baskets at the local park then one day turning on the TV and seeing him playing in the NBA...he asked me not to do a comp like that and out of respect I'm not going to but in my eye's he's put in the work and the time and should not be scared to shine . Just my VERY HIGH OPINION !!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 12, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> belle isle bean bank have most of my stock


Is that the new name for Motor City Seeds by chance?


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 12, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Idk man I got a pura Vida that'll shut shit down from bodhi got 4 in my next round along with 12 gorilla glue 4 those will start flower like June 7th I'll be down for a competition if you want





skunkwreck said:


> Ahhh he don't want me doing that and I can understand his reasoning why but I consider him in the top 3 breeders (Bodhi & Gage) and honestly I think his work is as good if not better but my opinion may be biased as I've watched him for the past couple years or so , sorta like watching the neighborhood kid shooting baskets at the local park then one day turning on the TV and seeing him playing in the NBA...he asked me not to do a comp like that and out of respect I'm not going to but in my eye's he's put in the work and the time and should not be scared to shine . Just my VERY HIGH OPINION !!


Look what you did Ya little jerk


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Look what you did Ya little jerk


What I did? I'm sorry he said a competition and I said I'm down so that makes me a jerk. We don't have to use bodhi I'll beat those with DNA, or TGA, or whatever strain shit if he doesn't care what strain I got 9 going in my room all pheno hunted from popping atleast 30 reg seeds from each steain. What's wrong with a friendly competition


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> What I did? I'm sorry he said a competition and I said I'm down so that makes me a jerk. We don't have to use bodhi I'll beat those with DNA, or TGA, or whatever strain shit if he doesn't care what strain I got 9 going in my room all pheno hunted from popping atleast 30 reg seeds from each steain. What's wrong with a friendly competition


he is just joking with the other man,take it easey..LOL LOL KY


----------



## natro.hydro (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> he is just joking with the other man,take it easey..LOL LOL KY


Exactly, I thought the home alone quote was a funny touch lol


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Exactly, I thought the home alone quote was a funny touch lol


I loved it as well..ky


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

I never got hyped up I got confused when someone starts name calling me and wasn't even spoken to by me


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> What I did? I'm sorry he said a competition and I said I'm down so that makes me a jerk. We don't have to use bodhi I'll beat those with DNA, or TGA, or whatever strain shit if he doesn't care what strain I got 9 going in my room all pheno hunted from popping atleast 30 reg seeds from each steain. What's wrong with a friendly competition


TGA can't even touch Bigworm gear .


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

That's funny my cuvee says different I won't even try and talk crap bout subcool and them shits fire gotta find your pheno by the end the whole plant will be purple/red like a cuvee red wine. When bud dries it's a reddish with a fruit punch/chocolate flavor 


skunkwreck said:


> TGA can't even touch Bigworm gear .


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

Their pinot noir cut is sick as fuck


----------



## shorelineOG (May 12, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> I got sum orange cookie pollen to play with, im not sure what im gonna use it on, maybe plushberry or bluedream x 88g13 hp


Do you plan on working with any e.c.s.d./chem lines or any old school skunks?


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 12, 2016)

I'll be checking again this weekend to see if the strains I want are available. If not, I'll pick up a few others since I believe they'll all be worth my time growing! Hope to have some Bigworm genetics in jars by New Years!


----------



## hyroot (May 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> TGA can't even touch Bigworm gear .



Some future strains might. They got gooeybreeder on their team recently. Gooey breeder has made some amazing strains before that no one can touch.

Former breeders for tga - home grown natural wonders / odie said tga was more like a seed bank for their strains. Rather than being actual tga gear.


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> TGA can't even touch Bigworm gear .


I have tried my last tga beans every time I have bought them they have been pure trash..ky..my bigworm beans are doing extra great...ky


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 12, 2016)

Haha u guys got me cracking up over here, i dont care if you guys want to have comps shit man its a free world we live in well it kinda is, i just respect my man bodhi and i know his gear is probably way better then my stuff hes been at it for a longtime and is a beast, but hell yeah getter done and i luv tga strains also, all them cali breeders stuff is gonna be better then my stuff they got all the good strains out there and easy access to them all the time, i pretty much pheno hunt my gear from seeds even thou i just started to collect clones this yeah, so far i got gelato, mendobreath, slymer, dosido, yeti og, peyote purple, crystal blue , so im working on it, thanks guys you keep me motivated


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Haha u guys got me cracking up over here, i dont care if you guys want to have comps shit man its a free world we live in well it kinda is, i just respect my man bodhi and i know his gear is probably way better then my stuff hes been at it for a longtime and is a beast, but hell yeah getter done and i luv tga strains also, all them cali breeders stuff is gonna be better then my stuff they got all the good strains out there and easy access to them all the time, i pretty much pheno hunt my gear from seeds even thou i just started to collect clones this yeah, so far i got gelato, mendobreath, slymer, dosido, yeti og, peyote purple, crystal blue , so im working on it, thanks guys you keep me motivated


All your beans has been WAY BETER to me then the tga beans I have tried.10 deep purple beans of tga came up but there 3 leaf and that was my first seeds to ever see do that and there just standing and doing nothing so I am going to trash them plants.I gave a pack of other tga beans to a friend 5 pack and iam going soon to look at them I also tried ace of spades a few years back and 2 othere strains of tga and have yet to see a plant worth growing out of his gear.,but I will never wast my money on tga gear again.I love your beans and there growing better then great..ky


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

peyote purple I would love to try some of them beans..i have heard good things about that peyote purple so I must have it soon..ky


----------



## kmog33 (May 12, 2016)

Tga ~10 years ago was legit. With gooey breeding for them now they might start putting out fire again. They turned into more of a money scheme than anything else in recent years which is why some people think his gear is fire and other think it's crap. It's because it was fire and now is mostly crap. Lol but we'll see he they do with the new addition to their team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 12, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Haha u guys got me cracking up over here, i dont care if you guys want to have comps shit man its a free world we live in well it kinda is, i just respect my man bodhi and i know his gear is probably way better then my stuff hes been at it for a longtime and is a beast, but hell yeah getter done and i luv tga strains also, all them cali breeders stuff is gonna be better then my stuff they got all the good strains out there and easy access to them all the time, i pretty much pheno hunt my gear from seeds even thou i just started to collect clones this yeah, so far i got gelato, mendobreath, slymer, dosido, yeti og, peyote purple, crystal blue , so im working on it, thanks guys you keep me motivated


Man some dosido, gelato, mendo breath, and slymer strains would be amazing. Haven't seen much gelato or dosido floating around


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Haha u guys got me cracking up over here, i dont care if you guys want to have comps shit man its a free world we live in well it kinda is, i just respect my man bodhi and i know his gear is probably way better then my stuff hes been at it for a longtime and is a beast, but hell yeah getter done and i luv tga strains also, all them cali breeders stuff is gonna be better then my stuff they got all the good strains out there and easy access to them all the time, i pretty much pheno hunt my gear from seeds even thou i just started to collect clones this yeah, so far i got gelato, mendobreath, slymer, dosido, yeti og, peyote purple, crystal blue , so im working on it, thanks guys you keep me motivated


Where you located I got some strains you'll wanna breed clone only strains that a handful of people have I'll gladly donate a clone or two for some of the seeds


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> All your beans has been WAY BETER to me then the tga beans I have tried.10 deep purple beans of tga came up but there 3 leaf and that was my first seeds to ever see do that and there just standing and doing nothing so I am going to trash them plants.I gave a pack of other tga beans to a friend 5 pack and iam going soon to look at them I also tried ace of spades a few years back and 2 othere strains of tga and have yet to see a plant worth growing out of his gear.,but I will never wast my money on tga gear again.I love your beans and there growing better then great..ky


Where you located at this cuvee will change you mind lb plants and top notch bud


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

My mother's tongue is bred by tga it's Jesus og, watermelon og, and afgooey as well as my Jesus og that's pheno hunted

Sorry forgot pic here it is


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

Here's my Jesus from them


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

Alot of people have good genetics you just have to pheno hunt buy a 20 pack of reg seeds I just bought 40 from LA Plata labs to pheno hunt a Durango og, sour pez and flubber


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

Damn and my sonic screwdriver is from them too lmao and absolute fire lb plants and smells/tastes like orange soda


----------



## hyroot (May 12, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Damn and my sonic screwdriver is from them too lmao and absolute fire lb plants and smells/tastes like orange soda


No it's not. It's home grown natural wonders. They left tga a long time ago and took all their strains with them. Along with quantum kush and Dr who. 

Hmgw strains were the only ones from tga that were good.


----------



## hyroot (May 12, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> My mother's tongue is bred by tga it's Jesus og, watermelon og, and afgooey as well as my Jesus og that's pheno hunted
> 
> Sorry forgot pic here it is



Mother tongue is bred by jinxproof. 

Afgooey was bred by gooey breeder.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Mother tongue is bred by jinxproof.
> 
> Afgooey was bred by gooey breeder.


I thought pure gooey was bred by gooeybreeder and afgooey by his partner?


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I thought pure gooey was bred by gooeybreeder and afgooey by his partner?


Basically, once they split pure gooey is what became of Gooeybreeder's line and afgooey was what became of the line in his partners hands.. Just different selections bred down the line.


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Mother tongue is bred by jinxproof.
> 
> Afgooey was bred by gooey breeder.


Really wanna bet?
https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/tga-subcool-seeds-mothertongue/prod_5433.html


----------



## Afgan King (May 12, 2016)

hyroot said:


> No it's not. It's home grown natural wonders. They left tga a long time ago and took all their strains with them. Along with quantum kush and Dr who.
> 
> Hmgw strains were the only ones from tga that were good.


And wrong again but whatever you say buddy 
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sonic_Screwdriver/TGA_Subcool_Seeds/


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Where you located at this cuvee will change you mind lb plants and top notch bud


IT is no problem for me to grow huge plants but you got to have good gen, to do that and tga don't got shit I wount till they learn to bread or get some one to do there breading for them.I live in ky, and been growing 40 years and sean maney tuns of pot growed over the years so I am no nub at this game.SEND ME A PM.if you got good gen, and we will talk about them,,ps a pound plant is a baby..ky


----------



## hyroot (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Really wanna bet?
> https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/tga-subcool-seeds-mothertongue/prod_5433.html


http://tgagenetics.com/strains/mothertongue

Scroll to the bottom of the page. It's says created by jinxproof. He made 9lb hammer too. It looks like you know nothing of tga. Subcool hasn't made a strain in years and years. All the other breeders use tga as a way to move their seeds. But technically they're not pure tga gear.

Have you were watched weed nerd?


----------



## hyroot (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> And wrong again but whatever you say buddy
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sonic_Screwdriver/TGA_Subcool_Seeds/



Look at the strain list in the tga site. You won't see sonic screw driver on there. Because home grown natural wonders is not part of tga anymore 

http://homegrownnaturalwonders.com/strain-guide


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> My mother's tongue is bred by tga it's Jesus og, watermelon og, and afgooey as well as my Jesus og that's pheno hunted
> 
> Sorry forgot pic here it is


Not to run your plant down but I don't wount NO plant like that it looks like shit to me,it is to fare apart from one bud to another bud too much steam there with no pot on it and you loose to much weight growing shit like that..like I said I have grew weed for fortey years and know good from bad...ky


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

ky man said:


> IT is no problem for me to grow huge plants but you got to have good gen, to do that and tga don't got shit I wount till they learn to bread or get some one to do there breading for them.I live in ky, and been growing 40 years and sean maney tuns of pot growed over the years so I am no nub at this game.SEND ME A PM.if you got good gen, and we will talk about them,,ps a pound plant is a baby..ky


Lmao so my Jesus and cuvee look like shit? Lmfao funniest shit I've ever heard


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Look at the strain list in the tga site. You won't see sonic screw driver on there. Because home grown natural wonders is not part of tga anymore
> 
> http://homegrownnaturalwonders.com/strain-guide


Doesn't mean the seeds didn't come from the tga rep soooo got them from tga still tga


----------



## hyroot (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Doesn't mean the seeds didn't come from the tga rep soooo got them from tga still tga


Its hasn't been tga for a couple years now and they were the best breeders at tga. So that's why tga sucks now. That is my point.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Really that Jesus throws down 2lbs a light and cuvee 2.5 on average but again you def know what your talking about with my own phenos that you've never encountered in your life


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmao so my Jesus and cuvee look like shit? Lmfao funniest shit I've ever heard


Some people have never sean good gen, let along great gen..just look at the node spacing would not you rather grow bud and less steam.I have through away better looking strains then that that did not turn out.I don't mean to be mean I just tell it like I see it and thats what any person should do thats how we all get beater at what we do..look at some of theses mens beans and grows on here and you will see lots beater...ky


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Lmfao I worked for the #1 concentrate company and would take 256 clones every 9 days 1700 plant count 300k Watts I know good weed you have no idea who I am. Funny you old heads act like you know it all


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Really that Jesus throws down 2lbs a light and cuvee 2.5 on average but again you def know what your talking about with my own phenos that you've never encountered in your life


I sean the picters that you said to look at is what iam going by...ky


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmfao I worked for the #1 concentrate company and would take 256 clones every 9 days 1700 plant count 300k Watts I know good weed you have no idea who I am. Funny you old heads act like you know it all


I don't give a shit if your GOD him sealf eyes don't lie.And it don't mater who you work for it still don't chang the looks of that picter,Iam sorey if I hurt your felling by telling you the truth.So iam dun with that now and happy growing to you young man..ky


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

And where's your pics.......


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Can't call strains shit if you don't have strains that shit on them old timer


----------



## papapayne (May 13, 2016)

Gotta love the dick swinging.... Sorry mate, but if you haven't heard subcool doesn't breed himself anymore, and that TGA is a marketing name, your out of the loop. 

The prime moonshine that the goats munched on is coming back hard. Shes a tough bitch thats for sure. Anyway, shes gonna look so damn good in the 200! Hoping one the clones roots quickly so I can get it into the male chamber to get it pregnant. 

the 2 super qrazy females are both looking epic. One is tight to the stem on its branching, and ones has a more open structure, and a better smell. Likely my keeper. 

Also going to have some gorilla spirit outdoors this year to my friend!


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

I just find it funny when people talk shit on strains but haven't popped them themselves and as well has no pics of his "top shelf weed" that shits on mine. I mean I can't grow obviously and have no idea about strains or good genetics here's my day 38 of my shit horrible grow with crap strains that don't produce and aren't good sorry I don't par up to you guys


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Gotta love the dick swinging.... Sorry mate, but if you haven't heard subcool doesn't breed himself anymore, and that TGA is a marketing name, your out of the loop.
> 
> The prime moonshine that the goats munched on is coming back hard. Shes a tough bitch thats for sure. Anyway, shes gonna look so damn good in the 200! Hoping one the clones roots quickly so I can get it into the male chamber to get it pregnant.
> 
> ...


My gorilla spirit is also growing like crazy outdoors and looking good..happy growing to you..ky


----------



## papapayne (May 13, 2016)

ky man said:


> My gorilla spirit is also growing like crazy outdoors and looking good..happy growing to you..ky


the GS is great smoke. Really banana flavored in the pheno I found.


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

papapayne said:


> the GS is great smoke. Really banana flavored in the pheno I found.


that's great I hope one of mine turns out like that,So fare there doing dam good...ky


----------



## kindnug (May 13, 2016)

1700 plant count...yeah you produced "top shelf" dispensary weed! lol
300k watts/1700 plants doesn't make the bud any better.

My headstash>Any "top shelf" bullshit


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> That's funny my cuvee says different I won't even try and talk crap bout subcool and them shits fire gotta find your pheno by the end the whole plant will be purple/red like a cuvee red wine. When bud dries it's a reddish with a fruit punch/chocolate flavor


Your cuvee says different eh , how many Bigworm strains have you had.... I've had better brick weed then what I got from TGA...Vortex was to me his best strain and it was B grade at best most of his shit was pretty and tasty you know like a bitch drink with pretty colors and an umbrella but no potency .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

ky man said:


> All your beans has been WAY BETER to me then the tga beans I have tried.10 deep purple beans of tga came up but there 3 leaf and that was my first seeds to ever see do that and there just standing and doing nothing so I am going to trash them plants.I gave a pack of other tga beans to a friend 5 pack and iam going soon to look at them I also tried ace of spades a few years back and 2 othere strains of tga and have yet to see a plant worth growing out of his gear.,but I will never wast my money on tga gear again.I love your beans and there growing better then great..ky


Deep Purple was pure shit my man ! I don't even think it was a real Purple Urkle used in the cross .


----------



## Thorhax (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I just find it funny when people talk shit on strains but haven't popped them themselves and as well has no pics of his "top shelf weed" that shits on mine. I mean I can't grow obviously and have no idea about strains or good genetics here's my day 38 of my shit horrible grow with crap strains that don't produce and aren't good sorry I don't par up to you guys


thats a small 300k room.... maybe its just the camera angle


----------



## natro.hydro (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Really wanna bet?
> https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/tga-subcool-seeds-mothertongue/prod_5433.html


Dude, I know you don't realize this but you are arguing with a tga tester... I think the guy knows what's up lol. And I don't follow tga as closely as I used to a year or 2 ago but I can say everything @hyroot is telling you is true. Subcool isn't the one posting pictures of mother tongue, it's usually Jinxproof, because he bred it.
Now please if you are only hear for an argument step off, this thread was on a good track before this derailment

P.s. you can get all of home grown natural wonders strains here, not tga hgnw.
http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/h-n-w/


----------



## natro.hydro (May 13, 2016)

I'll post a prime moonshine macro when I get home for yall. Need to get the t in this thread back to thc not testosterone with this nut flexxing lol


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> thats a small 300k room.... maybe its just the camera angle


That's my personal room but thanks for being a smart ass and you know what fuck y'all then you wanna be dicks go ahead you guys obviously know every strain I have and we weren't a dispensary but good job on just being a jack ass hope it works out for ya


----------



## needsomebeans (May 13, 2016)

Just wanted to give @bigworm6969 a shout out for offering us old heads such a wonderful selection of dank ass strains. He has worked hard over the years and has been more than generous with his seeds. Let's not trash this thread up with egos. Thanks again!


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Not trashing it with it egos just making me want nothing to do with him or his seeds if this is the company of people he keeps. But good luck to you @bigworm6969 hope you do well and glad you stay humble unlike your followers


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Ya but instead of you being like oh shit you like og's and og crosses maybe you should try so and so from big worm but instead it's I'm shit my strains are shit my grow is shit but yet not one of you have a single pic of what you got that's better. Notice how big worm won't trash others names unlike you guys and instead of pointing out a good strain to prove me wrong I'm attacked. And aren't you the one who put out the challenge and I accepted then you backed out @skunkwreck trying to say worm said not to but yet he said go ahead. You think I'm so trash post something you've grown of his that's absolute fire I'm still waiting I've asked for photos of his strains from you pro growers over here and got a whole lotta nothing. Not doubting his strains as I don't doubt anyone's I doubt the growers

Edit: also notice how I never said shit bout big worms strains just said I had a cuvee and some other tga strains and you guys straight attacked me basically saying they are shit and I'm an idiot for liking them like


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Not trashing it with it egos just making me want nothing to do with him or his seeds if this is the company of people he keeps. But good luck to you @bigworm6969 hope you do well and glad you stay humble unlike your followers


That's your choice but you'd be missing out on some fire ass genetics at really good prices . To Bigworm and everyone else my apologies for stirring up a shit storm here and getting the thread derailed... I will now delete any of my posts that are not Bigworm Genetics oriented .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya but instead of you being like oh shit you like og's and og crosses maybe you should try so and so from big worm but instead it's I'm shit my strains are shit my grow is shit but yet not one of you have a single pic of what you got that's better. Notice how big worm won't trash others names unlike you guys and instead of pointing out a good strain to prove me wrong I'm attacked. And aren't you the one who put out the challenge and I accepted then you backed out @skunkwreck trying to say worm said not to but yet he said go ahead. You think I'm so trash post something you've grown of his that's absolute fire I'm still waiting I've asked for photos of his strains from you pro growers over here and got a whole lotta nothing. Not doubting his strains as I don't doubt anyone's I doubt the growers


Go to the thread Bigworm's Super Purple and Super Qrazy thread....you'll see all the pics you can handle including the ones I've grown personally . BTW I love OG Kush and it's crosses , his strains are just as potent but way prettier and bigger yielders IMVHO and I've never trashed anybody's genetics that I haven't yet tried .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> i I'll beat those with DNA, or TGA, or whatever strain shit if he doesn't care what strain I got


This is where YOU started the trash talking kid .


----------



## kindnug (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya but instead of you being like oh shit you like og's and og crosses maybe you should try so and so from big worm but instead it's I'm shit my strains are shit my grow is shit but yet not one of you have a single pic of what you got that's better. Notice how big worm won't trash others names unlike you guys and instead of pointing out a good strain to prove me wrong I'm attacked. And aren't you the one who put out the challenge and I accepted then you backed out @skunkwreck trying to say worm said not to but yet he said go ahead. You think I'm so trash post something you've grown of his that's absolute fire I'm still waiting I've asked for photos of his strains from you pro growers over here and got a whole lotta nothing. Not doubting his strains as I don't doubt anyone's I doubt the growers
> 
> Edit: also notice how I never said shit bout big worms strains just said I had a cuvee and some other tga strains and you guys straight attacked me basically saying they are shit and I'm an idiot for liking them like


You were the one boasting about 1700 plants/#1 concentrate company. lmfao
Where do all the concentrates go if not to dispensaries?

I'm not saying you grow bad weed, but I know 1 person can't take care of 1700 plants alone. You are trying to take all the credit for something multiple people were obviously involved in.

The pictures are in the thread, all you have to do is look back.

I also could care-less if you like TGA or any other breeder. 
Keeper's can be found in almost any strain with enough selection.


----------



## madininagyal (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya but instead of you being like oh shit you like og's and og crosses maybe you should try so and so from big worm but instead it's I'm shit my strains are shit my grow is shit but yet not one of you have a single pic of what you got that's better. Notice how big worm won't trash others names unlike you guys and instead of pointing out a good strain to prove me wrong I'm attacked. And aren't you the one who put out the challenge and I accepted then you backed out @skunkwreck trying to say worm said not to but yet he said go ahead. You think I'm so trash post something you've grown of his that's absolute fire I'm still waiting I've asked for photos of his strains from you pro growers over here and got a whole lotta nothing. Not doubting his strains as I don't doubt anyone's I doubt the growers
> 
> Edit: also notice how I never said shit bout big worms strains just said I had a cuvee and some other tga strains and you guys straight attacked me basically saying they are shit and I'm an idiot for liking them like


Nobody shit on you ,you was bragging about your tga strain but don't like when they said to you it's was shit... it's à WELL KNOW FACT THAT SUBCOOL DON'T BREED!!! I had good experience in the PAST with Tga but now Sorry but it's pure shit comparer to other Breeder's you'ré not an idiot for still growing it if it good for u it's all good but there way better strain to grow...

We don't care you had 1 or 400 or 1000 plant in your grow room they are peeps doing small scale grow kicking your ass 10 times... 

And stop arguing with Tga testor you only make à fool of yourself 

And for pics I suggest your start this thread from the beggining again before running your mouth there plenty for ya to compare....


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

And where does it say his strains are shit? Where did i attack you guys personally or him as a breeder? I just know what I do I'm sorry I have confidence in the strains that me and multiple others have strain hunted did I say his strains are shit? That you are shit or your grows are shit? But your right just keep going at it showing how immature you are for an old man. And again you put out challenge then retracted it when I accepted 


skunkwreck said:


> This is where YOU started the trash talking kid .


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 13, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Just wanted to give @bigworm6969 a shout out for offering us old heads such a wonderful selection of dank ass strains. He has worked hard over the years and has been more than generous with his seeds. Let's not trash this thread up with egos. Thanks again!


That's what I'm talkin bout needsomebeans, don't have any of big worms genetics yet, but seen his work and seen him work hard getting his beans out there and his work looks good as most available rite now...he's one of us =good for our community....lets do worm a favor and not get his thread locked up over childish bs....


----------



## needsomebeans (May 13, 2016)

Here's a link to the TGA thread fellows, if anyone is interested.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/tga-genetics.874952/

I've never ran TGA but if I do I will brag them up in this thread. I'm sure loving the big worm gear in here.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Nobody shit on you ,you was bragging about your tga strain but don't like when they said to you it's was shit... it's à WELL KNOW FACT THAT SUBCOOL DON'T BREED!!! I had good experience in the PAST with Tga but now Sorry but it's pure shit comparer to other Breeder's you'ré not an idiot for still growing it if it good for u it's all good but there way better strain to grow...
> 
> We don't care you had 1 or 400 or 1000 plant in your grow room they are peeps doing small scale grow kicking your ass 10 times...
> 
> ...


And just cuz I have a couple tga strains doesn't mean it's all I got I just wanted to prove they aren't shit people just hate to hate but idc anymore if this is the group that comes with those seeds then screw it I mean this group can't even respect other breeders and call them shit but yet I don't see y'all breeding.....always funny to see people call professionals shit when they can't do better themselves


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> And where does it say his strains are shit? Where did i attack you guys personally or him as a breeder? I just know what I do I'm sorry I have confidence in the strains that me and multiple others have strain hunted did I say his strains are shit? That you are shit or your grows are shit? But your right just keep going at it showing how immature you are for an old man. And again you put out challenge then retracted it when I accepted


Challenge accepted


----------



## kindnug (May 13, 2016)

You mean we don't see you breeding, just hating in breeder's threads.
I do have some crosses I made, but I wouldn't call myself a breeder.

Bigworm is bringin the fire purps, but I've got a few packs of Gorilla spirit otw that I'm excited to get started as soon as they arrive.
Also have lots of Bodhi packs waiting to be popped, but I want to grow some of my beans too...
Gonna have to grow out all these before I order something else, too many seeds already waiting to be popped + I hate letting them sit.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> And just cuz I have a couple tga strains doesn't mean it's all I got I just wanted to prove they aren't shit people just hate to hate but idc anymore if this is the group that comes with those seeds then screw it I mean this group can't even respect other breeders and call them shit but yet I don't see y'all breeding.....always funny to see people call professionals shit when they can't do better themselves


I'll send you some of my chucks if you want....PM me a safe addy .


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Challenge accepted


There we go you located in Colorado fuck sending em I'd rather meet up and smoke from each of ours y'all make me out to be this ass hole and all I did was accept a competition and ask what strains he wanted to go against as I have 9 going right now from all different breeders I came here wanting be proved wrong on my pura Vida because he can beat that then I'm 100% sold or if he beats any of mine I'm sold good strains come from all over my gsc forum cut x star dawg was made by an amateur breeder out of Boulder and shits ridiculous same with all his crosses sorry if it came off as whatever you took it as but I'm just a strain hunter who tries everyone out


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Shit if you want someone to vouch for me as a person ask @ttystikk he See's me frequently and we are switching his system over. This whole thread came off wrong I came here cuz I had heard bout his genetics


----------



## kindnug (May 13, 2016)

I've got a Golden Triangle F2 that's better than the orig. F1 keeper.
F2 brings more OG phenotypes, pinesol/earthy/hash

I usually make F2 on bottom branches, but only if I find a male with strong smells + visible trich./sticky. 3 pk of Gorilla spirit, might find a male worth using for F2's.


----------



## madininagyal (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> And just cuz I have a couple tga strains doesn't mean it's all I got I just wanted to prove they aren't shit people just hate to hate but idc anymore if this is the group that comes with those seeds then screw it I mean this group can't even respect other breeders and call them shit but yet I don't see y'all breeding.....always funny to see people call professionals shit when they can't do better themselves


This is how bigworm started is was tired of paying for shit strain so he make is own seed and Sorry if it's shit it's shit!!!!


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 13, 2016)

Bragging on another breeder in this thread is not cool. TGA has a thread which you can praise them all day in there. Here, we're enjoying bigworms hard work and those who are growing them out. I have a couple crosses and pollen stored for more, but I'm not on the same level as Bigworm and come here to learn and give credit where it's due. If you want to brag about your work, start your own thread.


----------



## greywind (May 13, 2016)

Well, hopefully the Bigworm train/thread is back on track. Anybody finish up or at least growing some of the Forbidden Space Fruit? I'm hoping to finally get my beans going. I think I may have said that several times in the past, in several threads, lol. Procrastination, the one thing I never fail to do! Cheers all! Get back to the plant, it has no ego...


----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit if you want someone to vouch for me as a person ask @ttystikk he See's me frequently and we are switching his system over. This whole thread came off wrong I came here cuz I had heard bout his genetics


I'll vouch for every word here. The man knows his business. And yes, after almost ten fucking years of beating my head against the RDWC wall, he's shown me a proven system that will do what I need with a lot less hassle and variability. 

On the subject of breeding, I'm well known for saying I leave that to others; so run them beans, find that killer pheno- then bring it to me and we'll see what she'll do!


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

Thank you @ttystikk people think they know every breeder and everything they put out and again I have an open invitation on a competition if you'd like to join go ahead I'll throw down with anyone who'd like to I got 9 diff strains going right now I'd love to see big worms strains in person with phenos from people who have searched for them and again never once said a bad thing about bigworm last time I checked when your competing you don't tell the other person their gonna win....sorry people in here don't understand friendly competition and take me saying I got strains that'll throw down with anyone as an insult. Guess people aren't confident in their own grows and btw competition is for seeds I'll buy and send you more of bigworms genetics if that's what it takes shit all I want if I win is your pheno that you've already search for or can give up clone that whoever wins like just FYI I have well over 20 strains most of which besides I guess my Jesus and cuvee are not from tga 


Joe Blows Trees said:


> Bragging on another breeder in this thread is not cool. TGA has a thread which you can praise them all day in there. Here, we're enjoying bigworms hard work and those who are growing them out. I have a couple crosses and pollen stored for more, but I'm not on the same level as Bigworm and come here to learn and give credit where it's due. If you want to brag about your work, start your own thread.


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 13, 2016)

Lol......wheres the best bank to get bigworms packs, motor city ?


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 13, 2016)

For me, growing and breeding aren't a competition. It's an experience one should enjoy and that's what I believe Bigworm does which is why I choose to support him. I admire your confidence and wish you well on your endeavors.


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

I'll gladly thrown down to do a friendly competition and buy some packs of whatever you guys would like as the prize I just want phenos already found instead of hunting don't have the space anymore


----------



## Afgan King (May 13, 2016)

A


Joe Blows Trees said:


> For me, growing and breeding aren't a competition. It's an experience one should enjoy and that's what I believe Bigworm does which is why I choose to support him. I admire your confidence and wish you well on your endeavors.


It's more to find good phenos meet new people learn knew techniques smoke some new weed


----------



## natro.hydro (May 13, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3680689 Lol......wheres the best bank to get bigworms packs, motor city ?


Motor city is no mas. I would recommend Oregon elite seeds since he seems to get glowing review on customer service. Or try belleislebeanbank


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I'll gladly thrown down to do a friendly competition and buy some packs of whatever you guys would like as the prize I just want phenos already found instead of hunting don't have the space anymore


Start a friendly competition thread, you will have some takers.this threads not a competition...lol


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Motor city is no mas. I would recommend Oregon elite seeds since he seems to get glowing review on customer service. Or try belleislebeanbank


Good lookin out natrohydro, will try Oregon elite been watching them for a bit


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 13, 2016)

All your fault @skunkwreck lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> And just cuz I have a couple tga strains doesn't mean it's all I got I just wanted to prove they aren't shit people just hate to hate but idc anymore if this is the group that comes with those seeds then screw it I mean this group can't even respect other breeders and call them shit but yet I don't see y'all breeding.....always funny to see people call professionals shit when they can't do better themselves


It absolutely does not mean anything that you have a couple tga strains you're running, it absolutely does show a lot about your growing/breeder/breeding experience that tga and Dna would be the breeders you would choose as your go tos for top breeders. Pulling dna is like pulling ccs name, they both have some fire with a lot of herms and mediocre bs in between. Not worth the crap shoot IMO. 

I'm not really part of this argument, but it's getting pretty stupid on both sides. You came into a breeders thread and tried spitting that your gear was better, which, while your nugs look alright, looks like you're yielding worse than my Tahoe with the Jesus og youre running. And IMO if you're yields are that low you should be running clone only ogs that will shit on the potency from anything from tga at this point. Subcool, when he was breeding stated pretty publicly that he was breeding for taste/smell before potency. Which is why a lot of he tga strains are super tasty, but lack punch. Not all, over the years tga has had some good ones, but compared to a breeder like bodhi, or at this point I'd go as far as to say bigworm and the consistency of potency in the strains they put out, tga is bullshit.


----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I'll gladly thrown down to do a friendly competition and buy some packs of whatever you guys would like as the prize I just want phenos already found instead of hunting *don't have the space anymore*


Boy, do I know how THAT feels, lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Motor city is no mas. I would recommend Oregon elite seeds since he seems to get glowing review on customer service. Or try belleislebeanbank


What happened to Motor City? Was just hearing how good it was in a thread in the sub section


----------



## natro.hydro (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What happened to Motor City? Was just hearing how good it was in a thread in the sub section


Idk really. I saw some guy post on ig that his mom made the logo for then but never received payment for the work. The post was deleted pretty quick but that is the only tidbit I know. Their ig is still up but no site


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What happened to Motor City? Was just hearing how good it was in a thread in the sub section


Idk James haven't tryed them yet, havent heard much on them...just looked at Oregon elite at big worms selection, and it was like goin to the candy aisle at Walmart....bout to snag some flavors for the stash


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Idk really. I saw some guy post on ig that his mom made the logo for then but never received payment for the work. The post was deleted pretty quick but that is the only tidbit I know. Their ig is still up but no site


Looks like something happened with that thread and it got reported. Don't know not gonna start up any drama concerning it I was just wondering is all if they went bad or something like substrate lol


----------



## natro.hydro (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like something happened with that thread and it got reported. Don't know not gonna start up any drama concerning it I was just wondering is all if they went bad or something like substrate lol


I am still waiting for the dramatic end to the substrate saga. Lotta talk he was coming back but 2 months and still nothing.


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

greywind said:


> Well, hopefully the Bigworm train/thread is back on track. Anybody finish up or at least growing some of the Forbidden Space Fruit? I'm hoping to finally get my beans going. I think I may have said that several times in the past, in several threads, lol. Procrastination, the one thing I never fail to do! Cheers all! Get back to the plant, it has no ego...


I got some going out doore and they was growing like little trees f3 of them,then all the rain day after day and my box could not drain fast enuf,so I got two left and am babying them last 2.my other bigworm plants are growing like trees and fast..ky...I love these beans


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I am still waiting for the dramatic end to the substrate saga. Lotta talk he was coming back but 2 months and still nothing.


Eff bunkstrate lol they would have to right a lot of people to not get smashed even worse than bonza lol


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

Transplanted till dark bigworm plants and boy there growing like crazey..ky


----------



## madininagyal (May 13, 2016)

ky man said:


> Transplanted till dark bigworm plants and boy there growing like crazey..ky


You need to grab some pics old man lol I pop some blue twizzler for outdoor too will show pic when their head get out of dirt


----------



## ky man (May 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> You need to grab some pics old man lol I pop some blue twizzler for outdoor too will show pic when their head get out of dirt


I don't know how to post picters but this fall at chop time I will get picters and have them posted..ky


----------



## dandyrandy (May 13, 2016)

I have some TGA running and was wondering what you would recommend for a Sativa leaning head high. I need to try a couple. Next run something Bigworm and twisty treats...


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> There we go you located in Colorado fuck sending em I'd rather meet up and smoke from each of ours y'all make me out to be this ass hole and all I did was accept a competition and ask what strains he wanted to go against as I have 9 going right now from all different breeders I came here wanting be proved wrong on my pura Vida because he can beat that then I'm 100% sold or if he beats any of mine I'm sold good strains come from all over my gsc forum cut x star dawg was made by an amateur breeder out of Boulder and shits ridiculous same with all his crosses sorry if it came off as whatever you took it as but I'm just a strain hunter who tries everyone out


I never said you're an asshile


hockeybry2 said:


> All your fault @skunkwreck lol


I know but I get a little passionate about certain strains and breeders...it'd have been the same if it was the GGG or Bodhi thread whether it was me or not and yes I called one of his favorite breeders gear shit only because I've smoked and grown them...but he came on here saying nothing could beat his genetics but has not even tried worms gear and I hadn't smoked yet today and came off as a prick.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I'll gladly thrown down to do a friendly competition and buy some packs of whatever you guys would like as the prize I just want phenos already found instead of hunting don't have the space anymore


The thing is I'm so confident in his skills that I'll use a pack of his testers that should be arriving Monday in this comp and you use your most favorite strain you have...I gotta the cheapest ass ghetto grow system money can buy but I'll find one or more centerfold quality keepers in those beans grown under that cheap ass system...great growing to you and let's have some fun my man.... deal ?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> There we go you located in Colorado fuck sending em I'd rather meet up and smoke from each of ours y'all make me out to be this ass hole and all I did was accept a competition and ask what strains he wanted to go against as I have 9 going right now from all different breeders I came here wanting be proved wrong on my pura Vida because he can beat that then I'm 100% sold or if he beats any of mine I'm sold good strains come from all over my gsc forum cut x star dawg was made by an amateur breeder out of Boulder and shits ridiculous same with all his crosses sorry if it came off as whatever you took it as but I'm just a strain hunter who tries everyone out


As am I and I came off as prick my apologies to you Sir . I live in an illegal state but send stuff thru the mail all the time and I really hope you'll try some of his gear...Prime Crystal or Black Cherry Crème is my favorite so for....$50 for 12 beans ain't bad man.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> As an I and I came off as prick my apologies to you Sir .





Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3680689 Lol......wheres the best bank to get bigworms packs, motor city ?


Oregon Elite Seeds


----------



## ky man (May 14, 2016)

I love all you growers so dam EVERY ONE BE HAPPY AND JUST GROW LOL LOL ky.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2016)

Blue Kimbo #3 finishing up..
 
1gal pheno hunt, will run again

tnx worm


----------



## Mineralz (May 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Blue Kimbo #3 finishing up..
> View attachment 3681478
> 1gal pheno hunt, will run again
> 
> tnx worm


Nice Bob! I'm about to throw my Prime Moonshine and my Blue Kimbo into flower tomorrow =) Here's to hopin!


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 15, 2016)

Here's another bank with BigWormGenetics
https://belleislebeanbank.com/collections/vendors?q=Bigworm Genetics


----------



## kmog33 (May 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 15, 2016)

sorry if I missed anybodies questions but I skipped the last three pages or so I didn't feel like reading arguments so please re post if u had a questions, this week I will be mailing out testers instead of ten seeds per pack I just did 5 that should be enough to get atleast one or two females of each strain, so purple honey(honeybee x purple urkle x stardawg) and space wookie(jabberwockie x alien tarantula) will be mailed out and in another week or two the other three strains will be done so lots of testers, thanks


----------



## madininagyal (May 15, 2016)

2/2 for my blue twizzler in 48h I was having 0/2 with some old grapestomper og f2 I forgot to scuff I put them in back up they are looking very vigorous


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sorry if I missed anybodies questions but I skipped the last three pages or so I didn't feel like reading arguments so please re post if u had a questions, this week I will be mailing out testers instead of ten seeds per pack I just did 5 that should be enough to get atleast one or two females of each strain, so purple honey(honeybee x purple urkle x stardawg) and space wookie(jabberwockie x alien tarantula) will be mailed out and in another week or two the other three strains will be done so lots of testers, thanks


My bad bro...I deleted as much as I could .


----------



## ShyGuru (May 15, 2016)

Mmm MM! That purple honey sounds delicious!!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2016)

4 for 4 prime crystal above ground...
Purple honey sounds killer..
also have 3 of 4 honeybee F1 above ground. .


----------



## madininagyal (May 15, 2016)

2/2 blue twizzler


----------



## ky man (May 15, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sorry if I missed anybodies questions but I skipped the last three pages or so I didn't feel like reading arguments so please re post if u had a questions, this week I will be mailing out testers instead of ten seeds per pack I just did 5 that should be enough to get atleast one or two females of each strain, so purple honey(honeybee x purple urkle x stardawg) and space wookie(jabberwockie x alien tarantula) will be mailed out and in another week or two the other three strains will be done so lots of testers, thanks


don't for get me,ky


----------



## papapayne (May 15, 2016)

Awesome man. And I don't blame ya, don't have time for the bad vibes! 
Sending some smoke your way, got the gorilla spirit in the bowl at the moment!


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My bad bro...I deleted as much as I could .


Brother man you dont have to delete anything, or apologise its a free world thats whats so great about this country sumtimes debates can be very knowledgeable but this one wasnt so i just skipped over so no biggie


----------



## tntgreen13 (May 15, 2016)

@bigworm6969 been hearing nothing but positives about your genetics. Is there a preferred bank or method to go about ordering your genetics, testers, etc? Not sure if you prefer a specific bank for one reason or another, just interested in trying out some of your strains!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> 2/2 blue twizzler
> View attachment 3682772


Gonna be watching have some myself.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 16, 2016)

Here's some bud porn to brighten everyone's day  she may be a mutant but she's dense, resinous and stinks of spices and berries! 

Qrazy elephant at day 49 of flowering.


----------



## Thorhax (May 16, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sorry if I missed anybodies questions but I skipped the last three pages or so I didn't feel like reading arguments so please re post if u had a questions, this week I will be mailing out testers instead of ten seeds per pack I just did 5 that should be enough to get atleast one or two females of each strain, so purple honey(honeybee x purple urkle x stardawg) and space wookie(jabberwockie x alien tarantula) will be mailed out and in another week or two the other three strains will be done so lots of testers, thanks


dude both those strains are killer. i was super impressed by the size of the space wookie and the color arrangement of purple honey=]


----------



## Mineralz (May 16, 2016)

As promised. Throwing these beauties into flower.

*PRIME MOONSHINE

 

BLUE KIMBO



PRIME MOONSHINE LEFT, BLUE KIMBO RIGHT



Will update soon =)*


----------



## ky man (May 16, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> As promised. Throwing these beauties into flower.
> 
> *PRIME MOONSHINE
> 
> ...


those plants look killer and if you need some one to smoke teast it just let me know LOL LOL ..KY


----------



## deeproots74 (May 17, 2016)

I'm so glad I got my Big Worm Gear from Oregon Elite Seeds. Looks like he got a fresh drop of Worm Gear I'm gonna jump on them all I'm very Impressed with all I see with this Worm Gear


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 17, 2016)

Oh snap!! It's on like donkey Kong haha 


skunkwreck said:


> Challenge accepted


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 17, 2016)

What bank will you be sending the new crosses to  sorry if I missed it.


bigworm6969 said:


> sorry if I missed anybodies questions but I skipped the last three pages or so I didn't feel like reading arguments so please re post if u had a questions, this week I will be mailing out testers instead of ten seeds per pack I just did 5 that should be enough to get atleast one or two females of each strain, so purple honey(honeybee x purple urkle x stardawg) and space wookie(jabberwockie x alien tarantula) will be mailed out and in another week or two the other three strains will be done so lots of testers, thanks


----------



## Southerner (May 17, 2016)

Just dropped 6 of the "DPD Testers" into root cubes. After looking more into the lineup, am I right in assuming these are the DPD f2's or is it a cross? I'll put a pic up after first transplant.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 17, 2016)

well sorry for the delay guys, but shit happens when you grow and have a life+full time job you keep entirely separate from growing lol. Take a walk through the trichome forest with me.
Prime Moonshine


----------



## Mineralz (May 17, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> well sorry for the delay guys, but shit happens when you grow and have a life+full time job you keep entirely separate from growing lol. Take a walk through the trichome forest with me.
> View attachment 3684353
> View attachment 3684354
> View attachment 3684355


Yo what is that Nat? Sick macro! Should be some good stuff =)


----------



## natro.hydro (May 17, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Yo what is that Nat? Sick macro! Should be some good stuff =)


It is prime moonshine, was surprised it didnt change color like the prime chrystal I grew but that is fine by me. I smoke it all 
And it is some very smooth smoke, just a hint of blueberry in most of the phenos I got. And thanks for the compliment


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 17, 2016)

What 2 BW strains would you guys say are the top? One Sativa Style for daytime function, and an Indica Style for night time knock out.......?


----------



## Tsanders (May 17, 2016)

What's easiest bigworm strain to grow for a noob


----------



## papapayne (May 18, 2016)

Hey bigworm, and fans! 

Heres to show how good bigworm genetics are...I have / have access to hundreds of strains, plus all the dispensaries full of clones, but out of 8 plants in the greenhouse, slotted a prime moonshine. I expect to see this lovely lady hit 13 feet this season in her 200 gallon pot. shes already been topped 3 times, and attacked by a goat, but she is unstoppable. Stacks nodes so fast and tight, and reeeeeeks. Cant say enough about her, my jar is getting low on her though  cant wait to have some more in the jar.


----------



## Gary Ganja (May 18, 2016)

Got some prime crystal from a homie (everyday420) and i got the gorilla spirit from the og big worm himself, got the spirits in right now, lets hope i get an awesome female! Ive heard nothing but good things about the quality


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

Gary Ganja said:


> Got some prime crystal from a homie (everyday420) and i got the gorilla spirit from the og big worm himself, got the spirits in right now, lets hope i get an awesome female! Ive heard nothing but good things about the quality


You may want to take your buddy's handle out of your post.


----------



## madininagyal (May 18, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Hey bigworm, and fans!
> 
> Heres to show how good bigworm genetics are...I have / have access to hundreds of strains, plus all the dispensaries full of clones, but out of 8 plants in the greenhouse, slotted a prime moonshine. I expect to see this lovely lady hit 13 feet this season in her 200 gallon pot. shes already been topped 3 times, and attacked by a goat, but she is unstoppable. Stacks nodes so fast and tight, and reeeeeeks. Cant say enough about her, my jar is getting low on her though  cant wait to have some more in the jar.
> 
> View attachment 3684757


If the goat chose her then it's à good sign


----------



## madininagyal (May 18, 2016)

Blue twizzler under the sun seem like they loving it 

I expect à lot from them twizzler is proven outdoor and with blue kimbo dad im sûre they will be my winners outdoor this year


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> What 2 BW strains would you guys say are the top? One Sativa Style for daytime function, and an Indica Style for night time knock out.......?


Anyone?


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 19, 2016)

I have no clue myself about his crosses. Sorry I can't help, however I will be able to let you know soon enough.. 


Evil-Mobo said:


> Anyone?


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 19, 2016)

Sup guys placed my 1st order with big worm he ships out today can anybody give me a estimate on delivery times I'm used to ordering with the tdt with tracking so I can get antsy waiting for my beans lol


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 19, 2016)

Also @bigworm6969 please hmu when you stock up on some buckeye purple n purple voodoo!


----------



## Mineralz (May 19, 2016)

*BLUE KIMBO IS A GIRL!! =)

 

 
*
So after only 2-3 days of 12/12 there are pistils poppin =) Idk if you can see them or not in that close-up, but she's already got frosting started especially on the smaller fans. Early veg she had a straight up funky skunk smell to her and now it's progressing to a more of a sweeter skunky smell. REALLY looking forward to running her. Gonna let her stretch for a week or so before crowning and then take a couple clones. For sure gonna run her a few rounds. I like what I see so far though. Stout growth. Nice smell. Her fan leaves are pretty massive and the internodal spacing is extremely tight so hopefully she doesn't stretch much and I can take advantage of having a shorter SOG pheno. I can't handle extremely stretchy bitches atm so I top early and lst whenever possible. I'll prolly end up supercropping her a bit if need be, but I'm totally okay with 3-4 big mains compared to a bunch of smaller branches. As I'm pheno-hunting pretty much everything I have anyways there is a learning curve with each plant, but I think i'm handling it okay  

I will return in a few days with the update on my Prime Moonshine. Keep it green

~Minz~


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Anyone?


Well As far as I know, prime crystal is his favorite


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well As far as I know, prime crystal is his favorite


Thanks for the feedback. Is the high a "functional" one with Prime Crystal?


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Is the high a "functional" one with Prime Crystal?


Probably not lol. Crystal blue X Optimus prime. Lot of og in there.


----------



## Mineralz (May 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Is the high a "functional" one with Prime Crystal?


Sorry man I just started with BWGenetics so I cant be of much help with the smoke aspect. I can however tell you that @papapayne has grown out quite a few BW strains. @Traxx187 has some Blue Kimbo that I'm sure is either dried/curing/in-the-process-of... @natro.hydro has grown out a few I do believe. Prime Moonshine seems to be a huge hit throughout this thread i've noticed. If you have any questions about growing these strains then this is definately the place to ask. There are quite a few of us on here that have BW Gear going though. I really hope my Prime Moonshine is a fem! Go go @bigworm6969 !!!!


----------



## papapayne (May 19, 2016)

The prime crystal is one I don't have. I have grown the super purple, which was stoney couch lock, but I didn't find a stable keeper I that, as big worm warned, it has some nanners issues. 

the prime moonshine is functional to me, but still lot of my patients say it's to potent, and a little goes a long way lol. She's one of my top 10 favorite all time for sure. Your tolerance would dictate how functional you are. I'm a very heavy smoker, and dabber, so my tolerance is high.

Gorilla spirit is also super dank I find her to be great day smoke as wel. The phe o i found is banana runt candy, dank as fuck, yields, is resistant to pm, and hard ball nugs. Both pms and gs were keepers, you can find many of my pics of them in this thread, as well as in my threads.

Can't go wrong with bigworm genetics, dank all around. Have the super qrazy In flower now to, 5 weeks in and both females would be keepers. Can't speak yet to their highs thougb.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 19, 2016)

papapayne said:


> The prime crystal is one I don't have. I have grown the super purple, which was stoney couch lock, but I didn't find a stable keeper I that, as big worm warned, it has some nanners issues.
> 
> the prime moonshine is functional to me, but still lot of my patients say it's to potent, and a little goes a long way lol. She's one of my top 10 favorite all time for sure. Your tolerance would dictate how functional you are. I'm a very heavy smoker, and dabber, so my tolerance is high.
> 
> ...


I smoke all day vs taking pills so tolerance is up there and keeps going up. I appreciate the feedback. I will look for some PM and GS thanks.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 19, 2016)

Found some Gorilla Spirit and Purple Vodoo, the Prime Moon Shine was OOS......maybe next time 

Got some free crazy train too


----------



## deeproots74 (May 19, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Also @bigworm6969 please hmu when you stock up on some buckeye purple n purple voodoo!


you can get some big worm gear at Oregon Elite Seeds


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Found some Gorilla Spirit and Purple Vodoo, the Prime Moon Shine was OOS......maybe next time
> 
> Got some free crazy train too


https://belleislebeanbank.com/products/prime-moonshine


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 19, 2016)

Purple Voodoos 1 y 2:  Right around day 5..
PV 1:
PV 2: Not sure what happened here.. Think I may have hit her with some of my clone juice..

Really excited about this strain.. When I explained to @bigworm6969 that I had been searching for something to help some relatives with auto-immune diseases he pointed me to the Voodoo.. Can't wait to see what's in store.. Thanks again brother Worm


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 19, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> Purple Voodoos 1 y 2: View attachment 3686085 Right around day 5..
> PV 1:View attachment 3686086
> PV 2:View attachment 3686087 Not sure what happened here.. Think I may have hit her with some of my clone juice..
> 
> Really excited about this strain.. When I explained to @bigworm6969 that I had been searching for something to help some relatives with auto-immune diseases he pointed me to the Voodoo.. Can't wait to see what's in store.. Thanks again brother Worm



Good to know as I just ordered some. This just jumped up to the top of my next beans I am popping list with one of Bodhi's strains.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Good to know as I just ordered some. This just jumped up to the top of my next beans I am popping list with one of Bodhi's strains.


Ha Bodhi and Worm are the only breeders I'm currently supporting. I know there are plenty of other good breeders, but cash is limited and I try to spend my money with smaller ops.


----------



## kmog33 (May 20, 2016)

I was just thinking about the breakdown of prime crystal and it's kind of insane. 

Og kush X 2/the white/startfighter f2/GDP/bubba/peyote purple/bubba kush X 2

And I guess it's actually bubba kush X 3 as peyote purple is a bubba pheno to the best of my knowledge. Definitely some not functional stuff in there. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I was just thinking about the breakdown of prime crystal and it's kind of insane.
> 
> Og kush X 2/the white/startfighter f2/GDP/bubba/peyote purple/bubba kush X 2
> 
> ...


One hitter quitter shitter. The best


----------



## Mineralz (May 20, 2016)

Smoke report on the Blue Kimbo anyone?


----------



## Tsanders (May 21, 2016)

Bigworm please pm me


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 22, 2016)

@bigworm6969 thanks alot bro! stoked to fill my tent up with your genes oooooo the glory and opportunity truly thankful! Cant wait till they come!! want to start a journal with em oooobbbeerrr sstttoookkkeeeddd!! much love brother and upmost respect dont forget the lil folks when out rolling with the big timers!!!


----------



## ky man (May 22, 2016)

hey bigworm..I got one plant that is around 14 inch high and the hole stalk is already dark purple.I can not rember with out looking at my book to see witch strain it is of yours.That plant looks great I never sean one that purety befor that is that young it will be babbyed by a friend that's coming to get it in the morning,i think it mite turn out to be a keeper to make beans from..thank you..ky


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2016)

My Qrazy elephant is due to come down this weekend, I'll give a report on here when she's done. Next batch I'll be running blue kimbo and black cherry creme, along with some Bad Dog strains


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2016)

Can someone please remind me of the makeup of blue kimbo and black cherry creme? Pretty sure the blue kimbo is blue sattelite x kimbo kush but can't remember the black cherry creme! Cheers.


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Can someone please remind me of the makeup of blue kimbo and black cherry creme? Pretty sure the blue kimbo is blue sattelite x kimbo kush but can't remember the black cherry creme! Cheers.


Blue twizzlers X kimbo, and black Jerry creme is secret lineage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Blue twizzlers X kimbo, and black Jerry creme is secret lineage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blue kimbo: kimbo kush x 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights#5


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Blue kimbo: kimbo kush x 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights#5


I guess was thinking of a different be strain lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Blue kimbo: kimbo kush x 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights#5


Ah cheers mate


----------



## Mineralz (May 23, 2016)

Prime Moonshine ended up being a male. Going to do a pollen collection on it once I pull my Alien Bubbaberry male here in the next week or 2. My Blue Kimbo is still popping pistils, but she's going a little slower than I'd like. Will post somemore pics of her in another week or so. She should be taking off by then =)


----------



## madininagyal (May 23, 2016)

7 days and they love the sun and the s.s.t. I gave them 

Blue twizzler


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 23, 2016)

Anybody ? How long did it take to get your seeds not sure what type Of shipping service bigworm uses but its the 5th day since shipment no seeds yet :/


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

Depends where you are....7 business days is normal time I imagine


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Depends where you are....7 business days is normal time I imagine


I'm in the USA and yeah okay sounds like I gotta be more patient


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I'm in the USA and yeah okay sounds like I gotta be more patient


Yeah but all of the USA is not created equal as far as shipping times go.....Know what I mean


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

Qrazy elephant at 58 days, not quite enough amber trichs to pull yet but I'd say I'll pick this weekend...I really wish I cloned her though, I reckon she's going to be a hard hitter!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Qrazy elephant at 58 days, not quite enough amber trichs to pull yet but I'd say I'll pick this weekend...I really wish I cloned her though, I reckon she's going to be a hard hitter!
> 
> View attachment 3689585
> 
> View attachment 3689586


Im coming to your house in a couple weeks hahahahaha, looking good bro


----------



## needsomebeans (May 24, 2016)

Here's my two blue twizzler girls at day 65 12/12 from seed. The first one smells like orange hand cleaner and has had a few grower inflicted health problems. 
The second one smells sweet and is much healthier.


----------



## OldGrower (May 24, 2016)

Need that's nice looking. Ran across this thread and had to order blue twizzler per yesterday. So @bigworm6969 what is ur highest yielding indoor strain, thanks OG


----------



## Reako (May 24, 2016)

Holy shit them blue twizzler looks awesome have one going im going to 12/12 from seed and popping two more to veg a little bit... im fuckin stoked i picked these up bigworm is the fuckin man.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 24, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Here's my two blue twizzler girls at day 65 12/12 from seed. The first one smells like orange hand cleaner and has had a few grower inflicted health problems.View attachment 3689650 View attachment 3689651
> The second one smells sweet and is much healthier.View attachment 3689662


Got some of these just hitting flower, 1 confirmed female, 1 boy, hope the rest a real girls unless late showing short boys.


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

prime crystal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 24, 2016)

So much fiya in this thread. Really regretting passing up on one of the first waves of testers. Can you guys believe it? But I didn't have room in the garden and I didn't wanna do the homie @bigworm6969 like that.

Can anyone hit me with an available strain list?


----------



## angryblackman (May 24, 2016)

@bigworm6969 @kmog33 sent me and said good things are happening here. Subbed up for the read!


----------



## Southerner (May 24, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> So much fiya in this thread. Really regretting passing up on one of the first waves of testers. Can you guys believe it? But I didn't have room in the garden and I didn't wanna do the homie @bigworm6969 like that.
> 
> Can anyone hit me with an available strain list?


I think that's respectable man, so many people "collect" testers. Thats probably one of the hardest parts is finding people who are going to run those seeds the second they arrive in the mail


----------



## madininagyal (May 24, 2016)

First mistake of the year ... didn't tchek the weather this morning, temperature goes up to 33°c yesterday was only 21°c and forgot to put out their dome so they cook all day long in the sun ... I lost one of my pugs breath and the other one and the fireballs suffer à lot but on a good note blue twizzler seem to handle the temps better they are Less damage than the other 

Fireballs , pugsbreath , and the 2 blue twizzler on the right and the goner pusgbreath


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I think that's respectable man, so many people "collect" testers. Thats probably one of the hardest parts is finding people who are going to run those seeds the second they arrive in the mail


Yeah, as a small time breeder it really sucks when you send out testers that don't get run. It's like, the entire point of testing is to speed along the breeding process and see how your strains grow in different environments. But if you're not going to run them during the testing time frame and they're released before you run them, you were essentially useless as a tester. Oh well, just free beans to some people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (May 24, 2016)

One of them even show some purple shade, really there up to what I expect from an outdoor strain


----------



## skunkwreck (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah, as a small time breeder it really sucks when you send out testers that don't get run. It's like, the entire point of testing is to speed along the breeding process and see how your strains grow in different environments. But if you're not going to run them during the testing time frame and they're released before you run them, you were essentially useless as a tester. Oh well, just free beans to some people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First you have to be told you're a tester...he posted one time on his thread "I got seeds" I posted I want some and he sent them....didn't know I supposed to be testing.


----------



## angryblackman (May 24, 2016)

First of all.. Thanks to @Traxx187 for starting this thread, @kmog33 for pointing me in this direction, and lastly @bigworm6969 for creating those genetics. Amazing work sir! And to all that have posted pics, you all rock. I am keeping an eye on this thread now and am VERY interested in a few of these strains! Keep the pics coming and Bigworm, keep going man. You are doing great!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 24, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> First of all.. Thanks to @Traxx187 for starting this thread, @kmog33 for pointing me in this direction, and lastly @bigworm6969 for creating those genetics. Amazing work sir! And to all that have posted pics, you all rock. I am keeping an eye on this thread now and am VERY interested in a few of these strains! Keep the pics coming and Bigworm, keep going man. You are doing great!


Black Cherry Crème is that fire , just in case you wanted a suggestion.


----------



## Southerner (May 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> First you have to be told you're a tester...he posted one time on his thread "I got seeds" I posted I want some and he sent them....didn't know I supposed to be testing.


I'm not referring to anyone directly, or anyone in the thread at all. This thread has tons of info on all the strains in the lineup and a lot coming from you Skunk, but you don't see that commonly with a lot of breeders getting off the ground. However, If anything this thread is a positive example that goes against my main point, but it was more of a general thought I was making about breeding and the importance of feedback and how difficult it can be to find it.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 24, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I'm not referring to anyone directly, or anyone in the thread at all. This thread has tons of info on all the strains in the lineup and a lot coming from you Skunk, but you don't see that commonly with a lot of breeders getting off the ground. However, If anything this thread is a positive example that goes against my main point, but it was more of a general thought I was making about breeding and the importance of feedback and how difficult it can be to find it.


Didn't point that at you my man was just putting it out there....it wasn't until after my 2nd or 3rd drop that he asked me to be a tester.


----------



## papapayne (May 24, 2016)

Hey angryblackman awesome you found your way over. Bigworm genetics are off the hook. Straight fire. Definitely worth reading bigworm thread super qrazy and super purple to. If u need a link hmu


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Black Cherry Crème is that fire , just in case you wanted a suggestion.


I got some of them growing and they look killer..ky..ps...I just wish bigworm would make some fem, beans of his purple stuff.I got one plant of his that all the stalk is a deep purple and I gave it to a inside grower so we can babby it to bread with if all gos well.I can not rember the name of it off the top of my head with out looking where it is wrote down at..ky


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Hey angryblackman awesome you found your way over. Bigworm genetics are off the hook. Straight fire. Definitely worth reading bigworm thread super qrazy and super purple to. If u need a link hmu


I love his beans,,,ky


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> First you have to be told you're a tester...he posted one time on his thread "I got seeds" I posted I want some and he sent them....didn't know I supposed to be testing.


I wasn't speaking about anyone in particular. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkwreck (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I wasn't speaking about anyone in particular.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't say you were my man lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Didn't say you were my man lol


Oh sorry lol. I figured that's why I got quoted and didn't mean to offend anyone. [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkwreck (May 24, 2016)

A poor , uneducated Jimmy rigged grow.......


----------



## skunkwreck (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Oh sorry lol. I figured that's why I got quoted and didn't mean to offend anyone. [emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You didn't offend and i didn't know I quoted you . But that next was for you .


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You didn't offend and i didn't know I quoted you .


Haha then the confusion makes sense. All good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerroVerde (May 24, 2016)

What can anyone here tell me about the Forbidden Space Fruit. Like which Alien Rift was used and anything on Black Cherry Dojo. Thank all ahead of time...


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

All I can tell you is mine is growing great outdoors..ky


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im coming to your house in a couple weeks hahahahaha, looking good bro


Sorry man, totally missed your post! You are always welcome here my friend


----------



## ky man (May 25, 2016)

I like bigworm beans.ky


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 25, 2016)

Happy to say I got my beans today! Can't wait to grow some


----------



## OldGrower (May 25, 2016)

Got mine today also ordered monday to midwest at my door today thanks oes and bigworm


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> A poor , uneducated Jimmy rigged grow.......



Very nice skunk....but imagine what you could do with that garden if you had a bachelors of arts degree!?!? 

j/k


----------



## skunkwreck (May 25, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Very nice skunk....but imagine what you could do with that garden if you had a bachelors of arts degree!?!?
> 
> j/k


Or 10k to spend on it.....I was wondering when someone was gonna catch on lmao


----------



## natro.hydro (May 25, 2016)

Got my bigworm testers in the mail with some cool swag. Thanks homie, will get these wet in the next week or so. Gotta make some room, chopping some in a week here so they will get wet once the sour black cherry move to flower.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 25, 2016)

Ahhhh sooki now....


----------



## Reako (May 25, 2016)

Alright guys i know this has been covered but anybody looking to get bigworm gear there are currently 2 options OES or BIB i ordered from both... real talk both are awesome options to choose. Looks like bigworm has a good sense for picking places to carry his gear... o and BIB running a few promos right now quite a few breeders giving freebie packs and there customer service game rivals OES... just sayin... and sorry about the wordiness


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 25, 2016)

Reako said:


> Alright guys i know this has been covered but anybody looking to get bigworm gear there are currently 2 options OES or BIB i ordered from both... real talk both are awesome options to choose. Looks like bigworm has a good sense for picking places to carry his gear... o and BIB running a few promos right now quite a few breeders giving freebie packs and there customer service game rivals OES... just sayin... and sorry about the wordiness


What kinda freebies they offer


----------



## Reako (May 25, 2016)

Lot of tester packs 3-6 beans i just ordered joker-dawg by joker genetics you get a 4pack of testers any gear you get from him. I saw some others but cant remember off the top. Check em out


----------



## natro.hydro (May 25, 2016)

Reako said:


> Alright guys i know this has been covered but anybody looking to get bigworm gear there are currently 2 options OES or BIB i ordered from both... real talk both are awesome options to choose. Looks like bigworm has a good sense for picking places to carry his gear... o and BIB running a few promos right now quite a few breeders giving freebie packs and there customer service game rivals OES... just sayin... and sorry about the wordiness


Aggghhh you'reblowing up my spot bro! Couldn't have waited like 2 more days lol. I wanted to make sure I got myself some space aged genetics, belle isle is the only place I can find them at.


----------



## Reako (May 25, 2016)

Natro.hydro Haha my bad but homie at BIB was on point had to spread the love especially since bigworm pointed us that way lol. And i usually wait til package arrives but when the customer service is that dope... well you know and i would totally roll one up for you if you were here we could kick it but this the best i can do *passes* its all love, good vibes your way all day homie


----------



## natro.hydro (May 25, 2016)

Reako said:


> Natro.hydro Haha my bad but homie at BIB was on point had to spread the love especially since bigworm pointed us that way lol. And i usually wait til package arrives but when the customer service is that dope... well you know and i would totally roll one up for you if you were here we could kick it but this the best i can do *passes* its all love, good vibes your way all day homie


All good man. I am sure there will be plenty to go around, gotta give the small banks love. I have given to much money to eurobanks.


Eta plus I just got done making my order so no harm to me other than my wallet


----------



## Reako (May 25, 2016)

Haha yea definitely i want to grab some new bigworm gear there i was thinking about the prime moonshine.


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2016)

It's going down....


----------



## skunkwreck (May 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3692126
> It's going down....


Hell yeah


----------



## PerroVerde (May 26, 2016)

Ordered two packs of the Forbidden Space Fruit off BIB this morning and mailed the money order. Just had this feeling, the kind you don't ignore...


----------



## Tsanders (May 26, 2016)

What is bib?


----------



## PerroVerde (May 26, 2016)

Tsanders said:


> What is bib?


https://belleislebeanbank.com


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Ordered two packs of the Forbidden Space Fruit off BIB this morning and mailed the money order. Just had this feeling, the kind you don't ignore...


You will be fine. My order shipped yesterday, they're legit good CS and great communication every step of the way. I got the prime moonshine there because OES was out, I also got some BB #7 and some Triangle Kush BX1


----------



## ky man (May 27, 2016)

thank you bigworm got your 5 test beans Thursday and there soking and will go in my frinds garden in his fround yard and I will help him and show you this fall picters befor the chop.I bet you will be proud even in a late start..ky


----------



## PerroVerde (May 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You will be fine. My order shipped yesterday, they're legit good CS and great communication every step of the way. I got the prime moonshine there because OES was out, I also got some BB #7 and some Triangle Kush BX1


Oh I'm not worried in the least. I have been sending money orders off to corners of the globe for over a decade and always received something... Lol I'm looking forward to picking up what Bigworms laying down and finding a nice keeper. Has anyone here run Forbidden Space Fruit? Can anybody here tell me more about the FSF? I ask cause I haven't been able to find any pics on Bigworms Instagram or anywhere else. Thanks ahead of time...


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 27, 2016)

Big shout out to @Traxx187 for makin. This thread possible and shout out to @bigworm6969 for making some dank crosses ! Oober stoked thanks brother!!


----------



## Southerner (May 27, 2016)

Tsanders said:


> What is bib?


belle island bean bank


----------



## Mineralz (May 27, 2016)

Chewbacca is in the house! Thanks to @bigworm6969 for the care package! Gonna drop some of these next round of beans  I'll make some room somewhere lol. Totally rocking the BigWorm pin....SAY IT LOUD! SAY IT PROUD! DOPE SHIIIIIIIITTTT


----------



## ky man (May 28, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Oh I'm not worried in the least. I have been sending money orders off to corners of the globe for over a decade and always received something... Lol I'm looking forward to picking up what Bigworms laying down and finding a nice keeper. Has anyone here run Forbidden Space Fruit? Can anybody here tell me more about the FSF? I ask cause I haven't been able to find any pics on Bigworms Instagram or anywhere else. Thanks ahead of time...


I can tell you the seeds sprouted fast and I have some out doors that is growing great,this is my first year with his beans and so fare I like them..ky


----------



## ky man (May 28, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Big shout out to @Traxx187 for makin. This thread possible and shout out to @bigworm6969 for making some dank crosses ! Oober stoked thanks brother!! View attachment 3692830


I just put some of the same beans in a friends garden.I think you will like his beans,,ky


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 28, 2016)

@ky man how come you not growing em?


----------



## Mineralz (May 28, 2016)

ky man said:


> I can tell you the seeds sprouted fast and I have some out doors that is growing great,this is my first year with his beans and so fare I like them..ky


Pics? And I'd say about a pound... =)


----------



## ky man (May 28, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> @ky man how come you not growing em?


I am,, there just in my friends garden and he is doing most of that work with my help..I got out moor plants this year then I can take care of by my sealf but I will manage.trust me his beans is good and they are growing great for me..ky


----------



## ky man (May 28, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> @ky man how come you not growing em?


I also got 15 fem plants moore of dr,d81 plants to put in 2 other friends gardens.when I say garden I don't mean pot garden.theses are corn, beans, peas and tomatoes that kind of garden so the pot plants get plenty of love to grow out and become beast..ky


----------



## ky man (May 28, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Pics? And I'd say about a pound... =)


I will have picters posted for me onley this fall the day of chop time.And they will be moor then a dam pound of dryed buds on every plant I grow..last year I averaged over 3 pounds per plant for I take care of my weed and been growing for over 40 years so its not my first crop..lol ky


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 28, 2016)

My Prime Moonshine came.

Anyone grown these DPD testers yet? What are the makeup of these genetics? Got 15 beans in the tester pack  Can't beat that............. These were my freebies lol I have a seed issue I swear but mine is not just one brand I want a pack of all of them lol variety is the spice of life.


----------



## akmatanuska (May 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My Prime Moonshine came.
> 
> Anyone grown these DPD testers yet? What are the makeup of these genetics? Got 15 beans in the tester pack  Can't beat that............. These were my freebies lol I have a seed issue I swear but mine is not just one brand I want a pack of all of them lol variety is the spice of life.
> 
> View attachment 3694105


He's not 100% sure on the genetics of dpd testers he told me either buckeye purple or black cherry cream males X dpd mom


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 28, 2016)

akmatanuska said:


> He's not 100% sure on the genetics of dpd testers he told me either buckeye purple or black cherry cream males X dpd mom


Ok thanks for a quick reply. Have you grown any?


----------



## akmatanuska (May 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok thanks for a quick reply. Have you grown any?


No I just got them a couple weeks ago and I'm full atm I got 7 packs to go through though lol. Prime crystal, forbidden space fruit, prime moonshine, dpd testers, purple honey, Blackcherry dojo f2, and I should be getting a pack of the space wookie shortly


----------



## akmatanuska (May 28, 2016)

I'll also be getting purple voodoo f3 and something else well see


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 28, 2016)

I got Purple Vodoo on deck first to go into the rotation next. Was told it's good for my auto immune issues. Using freebie seeds for my first two runs to get practice and so glad I did lol..... but things are getting dialed in now so it's gonna be time to rock and roll soon.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 28, 2016)

wondering when to pop those space wookies need to start throwing some plants into flower so i can start them cant wait but know i should since i want to give em alot of space so i can keep me a mother


----------



## skunkwreck (May 28, 2016)

Space Wookies going down in two weeks


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 29, 2016)

I popped 4 blue kimbo and 4 black cherry creme yesterday for my next run, looking forward to seeing what I get


----------



## Mineralz (May 29, 2016)

Does anyone else have a Blue Kimbo that's taking forever to transition into flower? My girl doesnt show any signs of stress, but after 2 weeks of 12/12 she hasn't made much progress so I'm starting to worry. Is there a pheno thats slow to transition? @bigworm6969


----------



## madininagyal (May 29, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Does anyone else have a Blue Kimbo that's taking forever to transition into flower? My girl doesnt show any signs of stress, but after 2 weeks of 12/12 she hasn't made much progress so I'm starting to worry. Is there a pheno thats slow to transition?
> 
> Put them 24h in the dark that should make them flower faster


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Does anyone else have a Blue Kimbo that's taking forever to transition into flower? My girl doesnt show any signs of stress, but after 2 weeks of 12/12 she hasn't made much progress so I'm starting to worry. Is there a pheno thats slow to transition? @bigworm6969


Patience young grasshoppa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (May 29, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Does anyone else have a Blue Kimbo that's taking forever to transition into flower? My girl doesnt show any signs of stress, but after 2 weeks of 12/12 she hasn't made much progress so I'm starting to worry. Is there a pheno thats slow to transition? @bigworm6969


How long did you veg it for? They won't flower regardless of lighting schedule until they are mature enough.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I got Purple Vodoo on deck first to go into the rotation next. Was told it's good for my auto immune issues. Using freebie seeds for my first two runs to get practice and so glad I did lol..... but things are getting dialed in now so it's gonna be time to rock and roll soon.


Have you tried a high cbd strain for your auto immune issue? I have two patients with auto immune diseases (ulcerative cholitis, and Rheumatoid arthritis) and the results from the cbd plant have been fantastic. Might be worth a shot for you...?


----------



## Mineralz (May 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> How long did you veg it for? They won't flower regardless of lighting schedule until they are mature enough.


Probably closer to 5-6 weeks of veg time at least. She had preflowers in veg before I flipped her to 12/12. Maybe it's just paranoia idk. My Prime Moonshine male is popping pollen sacks everywhere and doing great I was jw if maybe it was a longer flowering strain? Either way i'll wait it out of course. Some genetics take 10-14 weeks in flower, but I wouldnt know that unless I asked  Will update in a week or so w some fresh pics


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you tried a high cbd strain for your auto immune issue? I have two patients with auto immune diseases (ulcerative cholitis, and Rheumatoid arthritis) and the results from the cbd plant have been fantastic. Might be worth a shot for you...?


No three of my seedlings are cbd/thc blends waiting for those to finish first. I need the high THC for my neuropathy and the CBD for other issues..........so it's not just cbd only for me unfortunately. Currently using CBD oil aside from smoking flowers.


----------



## PerroVerde (May 29, 2016)

Found the thread from when Bigworm grew out the Jaws Black Cherry Dojo, great read by the way. Looking forward a little bit more now to the FSF getting here... 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/jaws-gear-seeds-with-a-bite.860650/


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 30, 2016)

*Is this Lineage Correct @bigworm6969 or anyone who knows ? Lucky Charms x Bio-Diesel=Jabberwocky / Alien Tech x Tarantula= Alien Tarantula So if this is the correct lineage Jabberwocky x Alien Tarantula = Space Wookie*


----------



## needsomebeans (May 30, 2016)

My blue twizzlers will be coming down in less than a week, so it was time to pick out my next run. It will include 4 Purple Honey, 2 Gorrila Spirit, and 2 Purple Voodoo f3s. I will be starting a grow journal for my Big Worm Genetcs exploits.


----------



## goodro wilson (May 31, 2016)

I just dropped 6 twizzlers and 3 purple honey into a cup of water last night...


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 31, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> *Is this Lineage Correct @bigworm6969 or anyone who knows ? Lucky Charms x Bio-Diesel=Jabberwocky / Alien Tech x Tarantula= Alien Tarantula So if this is the correct lineage Jabberwocky x Alien Tarantula = Space Wookie*


Yup thats right bud


----------



## goodro wilson (May 31, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> *Is this Lineage Correct @bigworm6969 or anyone who knows ? Lucky Charms x Bio-Diesel=Jabberwocky / Alien Tech x Tarantula= Alien Tarantula So if this is the correct lineage Jabberwocky x Alien Tarantula = Space Wookie*


Sounds like some good parents I've ALWAYS wanted some lucky charms but never could find it in stock


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 1, 2016)

My 2 blue twizzler, one got à hard time recovering from the Heat but the other take it like a champ


----------



## Mineralz (Jun 1, 2016)

Blue Kimbo crowned! In a matter of 4-6 days the entire plant seemed to change. Just straggling pistils here and there at first and then BAM....off she goes. YESSSSS!!!!! Gave her a small lollipopping. All of her branching seems to be growing straight up through the middle of the plant as if every branch will be a main....best way I can describe her in words. Still maintaining that sweet smell. Really looking forward to see what she can do.

 

Prime Moonshine male. Ripening nicely. Gonna pull him out within the next week or so. Sacs arent opening, but they're just starting to hang so it shouldnt be long. I have him hiding in the closest corner of my tent without any circulation blowing him around. He's just chillin....and quite nicely if I may add. VERY strong lemon-skunk smell from this dude. Leaf rubs are insanely stinky. Does have a bit of frosting to him. Can't wait to try some chucks. Testers coming in the future!!

 

And no.....no I dont mind at all if I find a few beans in my crop here and there. At least I know what they are =) Shit's gonna be fire...sorry for the night pics. I was extremely rushed this evening. Had a bunch of cloning and transplants plus some culling and watering to do. Glad to see my girls/guys are benefiting from my hard labors. Hope everyones gear is doing good! I will get some better pics and prolly do an update on em this weekend for you all. Peace


----------



## ky man (Jun 1, 2016)

to the top for bigworm beans..ky


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 2, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Blue Kimbo crowned! In a matter of 4-6 days the entire plant seemed to change. Just straggling pistils here and there at first and then BAM....off she goes. YESSSSS!!!!! Gave her a small lollipopping. All of her branching seems to be growing straight up through the middle of the plant as if every branch will be a main....best way I can describe her in words. Still maintaining that sweet smell. Really looking forward to see what she can do.
> 
> View attachment 3697618
> 
> ...


Looks to be a keeper male you have there @Mineralz ... Very nice flower to leaf ratio as well...


----------



## Mineralz (Jun 2, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Looks to be a keeper male you have there @Mineralz ... Very nice flower to leaf ratio as well...


Yea man. Unique smelling dude too. He did have a bit of frosting in late veg as well so thats always a plus. Nice structure and the stem/leaf rubs are insanely pungeant. Healthy dude all the way through. It'll be nice to start making my own pollen collection. Gotta start with FIRE to get FIRE =) Will for sure keep you guys updated on it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Gotta start with FIRE to get FIRE =)


Absolutely


----------



## ky man (Jun 2, 2016)

My bigworm plants are looking as good as any man would wount to grow outdoors I am pleased so fare and iam hard to please..ky


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 2, 2016)

Well i ended up giving my buddy some small clones so ican have room to drop 2 of the space wookies along with a thinmint cookies from medicine man geez im stoked ....never toss a weed give it to a friend in need!!!


----------



## ky man (Jun 2, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Well i ended up giving my buddy some small clones so ican have room to drop 2 of the space wookies along with a thinmint cookies from medicine man geez im stoked ....never toss a weed give it to a friend in need!!!


that is what I did today I gave away 20 sume extra plants to 2 different people and 2 plants to a nother frind yesterday I hade extra.i cant grow them all.i always start extra so I can give some away to friends and they would me if I needed any they had.i like to share for thats what most pot grower do..ky


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 3, 2016)

ky man said:


> My bigworm plants are looking as good as any man would wount to grow outdoors I am pleased so fare and iam hard to please..ky


I never got that read that you'd be a hard guy to please ky!


----------



## ky man (Jun 3, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I never got that read that you'd be a hard guy to please ky!


sad but true I am when it comes to growing weed for personal use and for frinds but for a cash crop I care about looks and weight..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 3, 2016)

but in life general things I am easy to please and can get along with any one all most, in other words iam just a big teady bear but fuck over me and I am a lion, that will get even if I got to craw through hell on my belly to get a sss treat me rite and you have a frind for life that will stick through good and bad times and hell and back for a true friend..that was just how I grew up and will NOT EVER chang..ky


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 3, 2016)

Sorry guys wrong thread....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 3, 2016)

In the wrong thread lol.....


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jun 3, 2016)

Prime crystal or douple purple doja which one yields better indoors? What are u guys pulling fellow soil growers


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 3, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Prime crystal or douple purple doja which one yields better indoors? What are u guys pulling fellow soil growers


I would say prime crystal I got like three in flower ill get sum pics


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 3, 2016)

if I missed anybody with testers let me know I got more and I need them tested asap, thanks


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm getting my testers started as I type opened the mail today and found myself blessed by the homie himself. Thanks bigworm you the man!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 3, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> if I missed anybody with testers let me know I got more and I need them tested asap, thanks


Purple Honey is in the soil and hopefully above the ground. I will try to do them justice my friend.


----------



## Mineralz (Jun 3, 2016)

Got to shake my Prime Moonshine for the first time today  Pulled him out of the tent yesterday and right on schedule, today there was pollen on the fans. And dude.... @bigworm6969 he stinks SOOOOOOO FUCKING GOOOOOOOD!! Straight up skunk bro. That pollen stacking is pretty impressive I thought. If it were a female it'd have been a banger for sure.

 

BEFORE
 

AFTER

 

I need to get something nifty to store my pollen in. If any of you guys have any tips plz share. I thought I saw someone with a sick ass carrying case of some sort on here somewhere. Was awhile back. @genuity maybe? I do plan on using it within the next 3 months so do I need to take some sort of special care with it until then or will it be cool with just being in a dry room temperature place? And should I add flour? Atm I put it in a new, extremely small plastic baggy and sealed it up tight. I plan on doing at least 1 more shake on him in the next day or 2. Still have quite a few pods that are about to open so I need to take advantage while I can.

Cheerz all! Peace


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Got to shake my Prime Moonshine for the first time today  Pulled him out of the tent yesterday and right on schedule, today there was pollen on the fans. And dude.... @bigworm6969 he stinks SOOOOOOO FUCKING GOOOOOOOD!! Straight up skunk bro. That pollen stacking is pretty impressive I thought. If it were a female it'd have been a banger for sure.
> 
> View attachment 3698976
> 
> ...


Just make sure it's fully dry,befor you store it.
Other than that,envelope in the fridge, or a small vials. .work good


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah dont try to mix it with any flour, just dry it, stick it into a vial, baggie, envelope. I store mine with rice so that the rice wicks moisture


----------



## goodro wilson (Jun 3, 2016)

2/3 germ on purple honey 
6/6 twizzlers f2


----------



## greywind (Jun 3, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> if I missed anybody with testers let me know I got more and I need them tested asap, thanks


Oh, oh, me, me!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 3, 2016)

Well, I ended up with 3/4 of the blue kimbo pop up and so far 0/4 of the black cherry creme...going to give them a few more days and hopefully some will pop up! Really want to see that black cherry creme grow out!


----------



## Mineralz (Jun 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just make sure it's fully dry,befor you store it.
> Other than that,envelope in the fridge, or a small vials. .work good





Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah dont try to mix it with any flour, just dry it, stick it into a vial, baggie, envelope. I store mine with rice so that the rice wicks moisture



Excellent info from you both! Tyvm for the prompt responses. I will be sure to keep an eye on it and let it air out even if need be, but it seemed plenty dry when I harvested it. I'll definately look into those plastic bean vials. I had those exact things in mind actually...I'll throw in a few grains of rice for good measure while I'm at it. Thanks guys


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Excellent info from you both! Tyvm for the prompt responses. I will be sure to keep an eye on it and let it air out even if need be, but it seemed plenty dry when I harvested it. I'll definately look into those plastic bean vials. I had those exact things in mind actually...I'll throw in a few grains of rice for good measure while I'm at it. Thanks guys


Yeah no worries @Mohican & @Dr.D81 were discussing this not too long ago. They probably will chime in as far as drying goes. I just let mine air out for a couple days before storing it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah no worries @Mohican & @Dr.D81 were discussing this not too long ago. They probably will chime in as far as drying goes. I just let mine air out for a couple days before storing it


I put mine in paper in the dresser drawer seems to work fine


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I put mine in paper in the dresser drawer seems to work fine


How long does it stay viable this way?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

@bigworm6969 man as soon as i can scrounge three more air cooled hoods i will be flipping some super crazys in the 4k oh and that goji og f2 x purple voodoo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> How long does it stay viable this way?


I dont know i try to use it. I have some a year old i will test for you


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 3, 2016)

I need to move soon before i get more gear


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 3, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> if I missed anybody with testers let me know I got more and I need them tested asap, thanks


I would love to throw my hat in the ring to be a tester and I know I could do them justice but a man has to know his limitations and I got the next two runs lined out. I wouldn't be fair to put off testing gear for 5 months. @bigworm6969 your the man for putting that out there!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I dont know i try to use it. I have some a year old i will test for you


I tried some year old stuff stored in a tupperware in a closet and it was no go. 

just curious if you knew a rough estimate of the lifespan.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I tried some year old stuff stored in a tupperware in a closet and it was no go.
> 
> just curious if you knew a rough estimate of the lifespan.


If it stays completely moisture free I think it would last a while. I had some 1 year old in the fridge, in a container with rice and it pollinated a rooftop worth


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 3, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> if I missed anybody with testers let me know I got more and I need them tested asap, thanks


I will remove my enthusiasm after Doc came in and chopped off my legs with his blessing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

I love peoples enthusiasm for free beans but as a seed producer i found the testers unreliable for getting good information back. I said fuck it and had to start testing it all myself. Now not to say there are not great teasters out there mind you.


----------



## ky man (Jun 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I tried some year old stuff stored in a tupperware in a closet and it was no go.
> 
> just curious if you knew a rough estimate of the lifespan.


6 months at best in the freezer for me and it needs to dry 5-7 days.jmo...ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If it stays completely moisture free I think it would last a while. I had some 1 year old in the fridge, in a container with rice and it pollinated a rooftop worth


Was that a frig you used and had to open the door in that years time?I thought opening the door and closing it a few times would drow moister and kill the pollen but as I have said befor I been wrong lots of times in life and will be again.LOL


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

ky man said:


> Was that a frig you used and had to open the door in that years time?I thought opening the door and closing it a few times would drow moister and kill the pollen but as I have said befor I been wrong lots of times in life and will be again.LOL


It was up in the vegetable crisper in another sealed container with rice, and pollen was in a sealed container inside that sealed container. Yeah if you just have it in refrig you are opening and closing daily moisture will get it


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 4, 2016)

I stored my blueberry pollen in a dram jar with a silicon pack, in the fridge, in a container of uncooked rice. It was still viable (only just) 18 months later ..


----------



## Gmack420 (Jun 4, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> if I missed anybody with testers let me know I got more and I need them tested asap, thanks


Sign me up I got some space in my room!


----------



## goodro wilson (Jun 4, 2016)

I know there's a chucker thread but it's too long 
What do u guys look for in a male? 
Basically all I've learned is that the larger the male the more hempy 
I would guess u look for smell from stem rubbing and look for trichomes and even smoke the males... Maybe look for branching pattern or leaf to calyx ratio idk really seems like a lot of the Riu breeders are on this thread 
If I want big yielders would the larger plants lend that trait? Guess I should go read more 
Thinking of tossing some pollen on some ladies and only have made seeds by accident before


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Males that bolt lend theirselves to a hempy trait. I look for a male which takes its time showing its maleness. sturdy stems, decent internode spacing, smell. Its a long thread, but best go have a look through chuckers paradise
http://rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/page-88#post-12656972


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2016)

Bigworm's Qrazy Elephant...she is so dank!!


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2016)

Had a Satsuma do that on a side limb.
What does it smell like?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Had a Satsuma do that on a side limb.
> What does it smell like?


Smells skunky, earthy and sweet, all at the same time. It's a hard smell to.describe but it sure has smelt out my grow area!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 5, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> I know there's a chucker thread but it's too long
> What do u guys look for in a male?
> Basically all I've learned is that the larger the male the more hempy
> I would guess u look for smell from stem rubbing and look for trichomes and even smoke the males... Maybe look for branching pattern or leaf to calyx ratio idk really seems like a lot of the Riu breeders are on this thread
> ...


I personally go by:

Vigor
Slower to sex
Stem Rub smell
Smoke it
I like nice hollow stems with solid structure (I don't like floppy traits, but thats a personal thing some people love it probably) 
Node spacing
Trich Production
then it gets subjected to several different grow styles, and MULTIPLE stresses, if it can't handle things I kick it to the curb...but I've personally never found a keeper male in 1 pack of beans, always takes me multiple, I'm unlucky tho


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 5, 2016)

You will always find the most amazing keeper males when there is no possible way to save, use or flower him out completely... just my experience... lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Smells skunky, earthy and sweet, all at the same time. It's a hard smell to.describe but it sure has smelt out my grow area!


Yes, that sharp, head turning, warning like "I'm gonna cut you sucka" smell...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Yes, that sharp, head turning, warning like "I'm gonna cut you sucka" smell...


Ha ha yep, that's exactly how I'd describe it


----------



## greencropper (Jun 5, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I personally go by:
> 
> Vigor
> Slower to sex
> ...


also im thinking how the male flowers form on a plant is a sign of how dense the budding may occur in the female offspring, eg a male that has very dense and full flowers in thick clumps may have female offspring with similar attributes in her budding, yet a male with small & less dense flower sites may pass on that trait too? just a probable observation though not 100% sure on that


----------



## greencropper (Jun 5, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> You will always find the most amazing keeper males when there is no possible way to save, use or flower him out completely... just my experience... lol


absolutely!...i remember the most amazing male ive ever seen was just wet with resin, i had all my girls finished, i ran around to everyone i knew offering this superstar's genes for free, just didnt want to see him go to waste!...alas no one was ready for him & his qualities were never utilized...that was 15yrs ago...sad


----------



## greencropper (Jun 5, 2016)

ki


eastcoastmo said:


> Bigworm's Qrazy Elephant...she is so dank!!
> 
> View attachment 3700243
> View attachment 3700244


killer plant bro, bigworm strikes again!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ki
> 
> killer plant bro, bigworm strikes again!


Cheers bro and yep, he sure did


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> absolutely!...i remember the most amazing male ive ever seen was just wet with resin, i had all my girls finished, i ran around to everyone i knew offering this superstar's genes for free, just didnt want to see him go to waste!...alas no one was ready for him & his qualities were never utilized...that was 15yrs ago...sad


I was completely shut down for security reasons but a former customer contacted me to help them start and finish a crop. So board and missing doing my thing I said OK... well watching someone else grow is painful at best but one day while assisting on the way to his room I caught a whiff of greatness. Low and behold there was one of the most beautiful, stinky, resin in veg males I had ever seen. This guy was a purple kush x northern lights and he had everything. Beautiful, sticky, sticky dude but when I informed the grower the plant was a guy he freaked even though I told him it would be a while before pollen dropped and I told him I wanted a cut or two of that plant. I should have taken my cuts then because this first time grower lost sleep for three nights thinking of that bad dude molesting is ladies and decided to put him down the food disposal like a crack head a 3am "man I just couldn't sleep knowing he was in there". That was like five years ago and that plant still sticks to my thoughts... lol


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ki
> 
> killer plant bro, bigworm strikes again!


Now there's something the old lady has never uttered..."bigworm strikes again" ..


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 5, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I was completely shut down for severity reasons but a former customer contacted me to help them start and finish a crop. So board and missing doing my thing I said OK... well watching someone else grow is painful at best but one day while assisting on the way to his room I caught a whiff of greatness. Low and behold there was one of the most beautiful, stinky, resin in veg males I had ever seen. This guy was a purple kush x northern lights and he had everything. Beautiful, sticky, sticky dude but when I informed the grower the plant was a guy he freaked even though I told him it would be a while before pollen dropped and I told him I wanted a cut or two of that plant. I should have taken my cuts then because this first time grower lost sleep for three nights thinking of that bad dude molesting is ladies and decided to put him down the food disposal like a crack head a 3am "man I just couldn't sleep knowing he was in there". That was like five years ago and that plant still sticks to my thoughts... lol


ouch


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 5, 2016)

Weirdest thing jad my space wookie have a root sticking up along with the seedshell about to open above the medium so pilled it out and flipped it around thought id share that


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 5, 2016)

Game on guys! Three Purple Honeys, two Purple Voodos, and fingers crossed that the two Gorrila Spirits pull through as they are trying to pop through the soil. They look a little spindly.


----------



## ky man (Jun 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> absolutely!...i remember the most amazing male ive ever seen was just wet with resin, i had all my girls finished, i ran around to everyone i knew offering this superstar's genes for free, just didnt want to see him go to waste!...alas no one was ready for him & his qualities were never utilized...that was 15yrs ago...sad


dry the pollen and store it next time till your next grow..ky


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks guys theres sum good info in this thread, real quick on my pollen storeing i use aluminum foil to store my pollen of course u collect ur pollen clean out any plant matter let sit out and dry for two to three days and i wrap it up in aluminum foil and put in ziplock and into the fridge, pollen left out only last up to a month or two


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 6, 2016)

Also i dont ever use the first male to show its sex, i always look for trichs and big flora clusters, and im a purple lover so i always use colored males, thanks fellas keep the great info comeing


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 6, 2016)

Another thing is when i hit my female with pollen i do it over a four day period makeing sure i get pollen on every pistil and sum times instead of flowering out the whole male in the pot i will cut off the main stems and stick in water and it will still open and drop pollen


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 6, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Another thing is when i hit my female with pollen i do it over a four day period makeing sure i get pollen on every pistil and sum times instead of flowering out the whole male in the pot i will cut off the main stems and stick in water and it will still open and drop pollen


That's a solid idea man, thanks!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 6, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Thanks guys theres sum good info in this thread, real quick on my pollen storeing i use aluminum foil to store my pollen of course u collect ur pollen clean out any plant matter let sit out and dry for two to three days and i wrap it up in aluminum foil and put in ziplock and into the fridge, pollen left out only last up to a month or two





bigworm6969 said:


> Also i dont ever use the first male to show its sex, i always look for trichs and big flora clusters, and im a purple lover so i always use colored males, thanks fellas keep the great info comeing





bigworm6969 said:


> Another thing is when i hit my female with pollen i do it over a four day period makeing sure i get pollen on every pistil and sum times instead of flowering out the whole male in the pot i will cut off the main stems and stick in water and it will still open and drop pollen


Wow! Amazing info @bigworm6969 ! This is a really interesting and open thread. Not to many breeders are open in sharing how and why they do what they do. I'm very pleased in my decision to get some Big Worm Genetics into my garden...


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 6, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Wow! Amazing info @bigworm6969 ! This is a really interesting and open thread. Not to many breeders are open in sharing how and why they do what they do. I'm very pleased in my decision to get some Big Worm Genetics into my garden...


I think that is a solid reason buddy, and variety is the spice of life! And lets be honest....we all know anyone calling themselves Big Worm earned it!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 6, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I think that is a solid reason buddy, and variety is the spice of life! And lets be honest....we all know anyone calling themselves Big Worm earned it!


For sure...


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 6, 2016)

My two beans have just broke surface will post pics once they straighten out a bit


----------



## comptonchuckz (Jun 6, 2016)

Thinking of snatching Up Some Big Worms Gear. Anymore Info On Purple Voodoo F3? Also Interested On Forbidden Fruit..Love How The Alien Rift Is Covered In Frost Hope I Get Lucky


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 6, 2016)

Everything bigworm has is fire. I have some forbidden space fruit going right now give me a few weeks and I'll start posting pics. You can look how fire his strains are on his ig account. Everything he has looks coated in frosty crystals and super fire. I'm sure everyone on this site will vouch for bigworm's gear. The man is doing some great things.


----------



## comptonchuckz (Jun 6, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Everything bigworm has is fire. I have some forbidden space fruit going right now give me a few weeks and I'll start posting pics. You can look how fire his strains are on his ig account. Everything he has looks coated in frosty crystals and super fire. I'm sure everyone on this site will vouch for bigworm's gear. The man is doing some great things.


Hell Yea!! Gonna Look Forward To that Bro..Fuck It. Order Is Going In!! Lol


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 6, 2016)

Trust me you won't regret it. Your getting some of the best genetics for a affordable price from a great dude. I planted some forbidden space fruit, prime crystal, space wookie and purple honeybee the other day and they're all popping out of the soil already.I planted some other strains from a different breeder a few days before i dropped the bigworm gear and I'm still waiting on those to pop up.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 6, 2016)

I have a mutant Purple Honey. Can't wait to see its structure as it grows. Three cotyledons and three starter leafs. Hope it's a she.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 6, 2016)

Day one for these wookies!


----------



## ky man (Jun 6, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I have a mutant Purple Honey. Can't wait to see its structure as it grows. Three cotyledons and three starter leafs. Hope it's a she.View attachment 3701551


Iam growing some of his other beans and there doing great,but I don't like the looks of that 3 leafs.I would not use that plant for breading for that is not normal but will be great to grow..ky


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 8, 2016)

I got an awesome and very unexpected surprise in the mail today...some Space Wookies from @bigworm6969 thanks brother! Just in time too, they will be getting the soak tonight and will go in with the blue kimbo's  
Anyone able to give me the genetic makeup? Just to make sure I put them in the right spot in my box


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I got an awesome and very unexpected surprise in the mail today...some Space Wookies from @bigworm6969 thanks brother! Just in time too, they will be getting the soak tonight and will go in with the blue kimbo's
> Anyone able to give me the genetic makeup? Just to make sure I put them in the right spot in my box


Space wookie = alien tarantula x jabberwockey 

Got 4/6 blUE twizzler females with the oldest a week ahead and kicking out some serious frost already. Got 2 sour black cherry males, 3 confirmed females and 1 left to sex.

Speaking of blue kimbo, don't know if anyone heard but RIP Kimbo Slice.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 8, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Space wookie = alien tarantula x jabberwockey
> 
> Got 4/6 blUE twizzler females with the oldest a week ahead and kicking out some serious frost already. Got 2 sour black cherry males, 3 confirmed females and 1 left to sex.
> 
> Speaking of blue kimbo, don't know if anyone heard but RIP Kimbo Slice.


Thanks man, appreciate the info  
Great work on the females too, should be good to watch!! 

That sucks about Kimbo Slice, RIP!


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 8, 2016)

One of my blue twizzler showing some purple and early trich!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 8, 2016)

5/5 of the Space Wookie have cracked, gone into paper towel so will be planted tomorrow! Stoked!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 9, 2016)

The space wookie that had the root and the head growing both upwards died figured it wouldn't be to good growing that way anyway but at least i planted two so i still have one and just cracked another!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

Prime crystal











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 9, 2016)

Everything looks tasty in here guys. I should stop browsing all the different breeder threads, I've got about 500 strains on deck Just not enough tents and my climate doesn't lend itself to outdoor. I will be getting myself some bigworm soon though


----------



## greencropper (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Prime crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when are you flipping those bro? hope you keep us abreast on those as they mature?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

greencropper said:


> when are you flipping those bro? hope you keep us abreast on those as they mature?


They're technically outside but I honk they probably only get 12 hours of light a day. I have a couple out here flowering and a bunch not haha. I'll definitely keep posting as they grow. These are going straight to f2 s though. ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> They're technically outside but I honk they probably only get 12 hours of light a day. I have a couple out here flowering and a bunch not haha. I'll definitely keep posting as they grow. These are going straight to f2 s though. ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ahhhh sounds good, was wondering if you were going the cross them!


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 10, 2016)

Got pretty excited on these bigworm strains so after checking out his IG pics I jumped on 4 packs. Awesome guy to deal with and the gear looks solid.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 10, 2016)

One of my Purple Voodoo plants is showing a little color already.
The jury is still out on the mutant.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks like I got some @bigworm6969 stuff now. Can't wait going crazy trying to decide what to pop first, this will be for my third run ever first using coco.........

I consider this my first real run as the last two have been using freebie seeds to get a couple runs under my belt.


----------



## ky man (Jun 10, 2016)

bigworm has great beans and I like them..ky


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 10, 2016)

So I tossed my pile of worm beans on the bed and told the old lady to pick three. She picked the three I did before doing this so we are on.

In about a month or so I will start a run with: Gorilla Spirit, Prime Moonshine, and Purple Vodoo.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 10, 2016)

She still strong and the second one has a tail i just stuck in soil hopefully she will join us soon


----------



## StoneyMcphatter (Jun 10, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 3704869 She still strong and the second one has a tail i just stuck in soil hopefully she will join us soon


Need to change that soil mate. Try fox farms happy frog soil.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 10, 2016)

StoneyMcphatter said:


> Need to change that soil mate. Try fox farms happy frog soil.


Why do i need to change it?


----------



## StoneyMcphatter (Jun 10, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Why do i need to change it?


You should know why.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 10, 2016)

@StoneyMcphatter whats wrong with G&B Organc potting Soil?


----------



## papapayne (Jun 10, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend fox farms. That stuff is so different bag to bag these days, and so much bark in it.


----------



## StoneyMcphatter (Jun 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I wouldn't recommend fox farms. That stuff is so different bag to bag these days, and so much bark in it.


Yea like his soil doesn't have every tree from the amazon rain forest implanted in it. Fox farms is just fine thank you very much.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I wouldn't recommend fox farms. That stuff is so different bag to bag these days, and so much bark in it.


All the good shit is going that way these days... I used Black Gold Organic until recently when I starting getting 70% bark in the mix smh greedy fucks .


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 10, 2016)

@papapayne I agree which is why i use this so far it my last few runs have been real well not burning or locking out plis its cheap http://kellogggarden.com/products/gborganics/soils/?s=potting-soil


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm at least 10 bags deep through FF Ocean Forest with no issues in any of my gardens. Everything explodes in it, and I have yet to burn a single plant with it. Like it much better than the roots organic I started to give a try this run which needed to get feedings already a week into it


----------



## papapayne (Jun 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> All the good shit is going that way these days... I used Black Gold Organic until recently when I starting getting 70% bark in the mix smh greedy fucks .


Yea, black gold was what I was using as my base before making super soil, now I mostly use baby blu and a locally made soil from lane forest as my base, as 1/3, compost 1/3 and earth worm castings 1/3.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 10, 2016)

StoneyMcphatter said:


> Yea like his soil doesn't have every tree from the amazon rain forest implanted in it. Fox farms is just fine thank you very much.


If you are just here to troll people about their soil choice then don't trip over your dick on the way out the door...
It's not like he is using miracle grow or some shit, I personally have had more bark in a bag of Fox farms than the pic your are shitting on.


----------



## StoneyMcphatter (Jun 10, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> If you are just here to troll people about their soil choice then don't trip over your dick on the way out the door...
> It's not like he is using miracle grow or some shit, I personally have had more bark in a bag of Fox farms than the pic your are shitting on.


im not here trollin mate just a little stoned. they dont call me stoney for nothing. i apologize if you felt that way, just speakin my mind when im stoned with no filter.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> All the good shit is going that way these days... I used Black Gold Organic until recently when I starting getting 70% bark in the mix smh greedy fucks .


Why i mix my own bro.


@bigworm6969 get at me bro i want two or three packs of blackcherry doja shit looks fire!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Why i mix my own bro.
> 
> 
> @bigworm6969 get at me bro i want two or three packs of blackcherry doja shit looks fire!


I got roughly 25 bcdojos on the go now outside


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Why i mix my own bro.
> 
> 
> @bigworm6969 get at me bro i want two or three packs of blackcherry doja shit looks fire!


 I'm running straight Pro-Mix HP and FF nutes this grow but my outside plants are in pure organic soil with worms living in it...plain water so far .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm running straight Pro-Mix HP and FF nutes this grow but my outside plants are in pure organic soil with worms living in it...plain water so far .


Yea i love mixing my soil. I am furtunete i get to make my compost and keep rabbits, chickens and worms to grow with. Takes a lot of the bs out of growing and the plants love it.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i love mixing my soil. I am furtunete i get to make my compost and keep rabbits, chickens and worms to grow with. Takes a lot of the bs out of growing and the plants love it.


I hope to get to that point one day , I could buy all the amendments and use the Pro-Mix as a base but I want to have my own compost pile , worm bin etc. That'll have to be after I move to a better location though and learn some more .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I hope to get to that point one day , I could buy all the amendments and use the Pro-Mix as a base but I want to have my own compost pile , worm bin etc. That'll have to be after I move to a better location though and learn some more .


Worms are easy. I have mine in two tuff totes under the ac


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Worms are easy. I have mine in two tuff totes under the ac View attachment 3705515View attachment 3705518View attachment 3705519


How do you collect the castings ?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 11, 2016)

I use blackgold waterhold with coco


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i love mixing my soil. I am furtunete i get to make my compost and keep rabbits, chickens and worms to grow with. Takes a lot of the bs out of growing and the plants love it.


Nice! I have rabbits and worms, and would love to have a few hens. Fresh eggs would be great!

Are they a pain in the balls to take care of, or fairly easy?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 11, 2016)

@bigworm6969 what's the lineage on the Wookie that you're using? Is it the same one as bodhi? If so, what strain of yours with Wookie in it would you recommend?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 11, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! I have rabbits and worms, and would love to have a few hens. Fresh eggs would be great!
> 
> Are they a pain in the balls to take care of, or fairly easy?


Depends on what type of predators and temp you have in your area. Chickens are so much fun and entertaining. I told my son everything he needs to know about women he can learn by watching a group of hens. Both rabbits and hens eat canna non frosted trim also...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 11, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Depends on what type of predators and temp you have in your area. Chickens are so much fun and entertaining. I told my son everything he needs to know about women he can learn by watching a group of hens. Both rabbits and hens eat canna non frosted trim also...


The winters in Michigan would be tough on them, but I know a few peeps that have them around here, so it's definitely doable. 

Yeah, my rabbits eat the shit outta canna leaves. I toss them in my worm bin too and the microbes make quick work outta them. I didn't know chickens will eat them too. Very cool!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! I have rabbits and worms, and would love to have a few hens. Fresh eggs would be great!
> 
> Are they a pain in the balls to take care of, or fairly easy?


Too easy bro
Had them back in Louisiana for years too. and they will eat the shit out of the greens also.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> How do you collect the castings ?


1/8in hardware wire


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 11, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> The winters in Michigan would be tough on them, but I know a few peeps that have them around here, so it's definitely doable.
> 
> Yeah, my rabbits eat the shit outta canna leaves. I toss them in my worm bin too and the microbes make quick work outta them. I didn't know chickens will eat them too. Very cool!


In the southwest I have coyotes, hawks, raccoons, neighborhood pets, fox, pack rats rattlesnakes all which want your chickens, eggs, water or all three. One of the upsides is with chickens around your place scorpions and termites vanish...  

They are worth the effort and you will get stuck as fuck watching them while smoking some quality herb...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 11, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> you will get stuck as fuck watching them while smoking some quality herb...


Haha! I bet. I spend many nights on the deck watching the rabbits playing... I'm sure chickens would be a hoot!

Do you keep a rooster around, or just the hens? Not sure I could do a rooster. The first morning that fucker wakes me up at 5:00am crowing he'd be on Craig's List!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 11, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! I bet. I spend many nights on the deck watching the rabbits playing... I'm sure chickens would be a hoot!
> 
> Do you keep a rooster around, or just the hens? Not sure I could do a rooster. The first morning that fucker wakes me up at 5:00am crowing he'd be on Craig's List!


No roster unless you want chicks. The hens will lay unfertilized eggs on their own without a roster. Rosters are a total pita but brave suckers...


----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

I use chicken shit,bat shit.worm cassings,rabbit shit and its the good kind FREE and add all that to peat and good store bought soil and a few other things and different soils and water and some chem,,to push the plants to there max..i have mixed that shit till iam killed the last few days but this fall it should pay off good..good luck this season to all..ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! I bet. I spend many nights on the deck watching the rabbits playing... I'm sure chickens would be a hoot!
> 
> Do you keep a rooster around, or just the hens? Not sure I could do a rooster. The first morning that fucker wakes me up at 5:00am crowing he'd be on Craig's List!


I had roosters in Louisiana but i can only have 4 hens at this place


----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I had roosters in Louisiana but i can only have 4 hens at this place


If you ever need bat shit FRESH just swing by but let me know ahead of time and I will have you loaded up for the trip home.Lots of caves in this country..ky


----------



## lio lacidem (Jun 12, 2016)

Anyone know the lineage of Black Cherry Creme?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Worms are easy. I have mine in two tuff totes under the ac View attachment 3705515View attachment 3705518View attachment 3705519


No


lio lacidem said:


> Anyone know the lineage of Black Cherry Creme?


Thats is my only mystery strain


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey fellas i got about 7 males to go thru to see if any are worthy, cookies n cream, gorilla grape, flo, orange cookies, buckeye purple x gg #4, plushberry, blackcherry chesse cake, so sum new crosses in the works, next round of seeds are stardawg, 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5, blackcherry matter, blackcherry dream, mint chocolate chip, spirit in the sky, rude boi og, purple honey, dpd ill be popping them tonight, thanks


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 12, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hey fellas i got about 7 males to go thru to see if any are worthy, cookies n cream, gorilla grape, flo, orange cookies, buckeye purple x gg #4, plushberry, blackcherry chesse cake, so sum new crosses in the works, next round of seeds are stardawg, 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5, blackcherry matter, blackcherry dream, mint chocolate chip, spirit in the sky, rude boi og, purple honey, dpd ill be popping them tonight, thanks


Sounds like some flame worm!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 12, 2016)

97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5

^ This please!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2016)

tnx Worm...


getting space ready


----------



## ky man (Jun 12, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> No
> 
> Thats is my only mystery strain


if you ever need fresh bat shit.just let me know and I will fix you up and doc.where you two men has been good to me..ky


----------



## lio lacidem (Jun 12, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> No
> 
> Thats is my only mystery strain


I love a good mystery about to order a pack.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 12, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hey fellas i got about 7 males to go thru to see if any are worthy, cookies n cream, gorilla grape, flo, orange cookies, buckeye purple x gg #4, plushberry, blackcherry chesse cake, so sum new crosses in the works, next round of seeds are stardawg, 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5, blackcherry matter, blackcherry dream, mint chocolate chip, spirit in the sky, rude boi og, purple honey, dpd ill be popping them tonight, thanks


I'd like to see what comes out of the mint chocolate chip.


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 12, 2016)

@bigworm - damn, you are keeping busy. I can't wait to grab a pack of your stardawg cross when they become available!


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 12, 2016)

I wish I knew you had beans for sale before I built my collection up. Taking all my self control not to order a couple packs...
feel like im always a step behind nowadays


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 12, 2016)

Got my bigworm gear going now. I'll keep updating as they grow.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5
> 
> ^ This please!!


Same here, love me some blueberry and love me some NL#5. @bigworm6969 , if you need testers for this, I'd love to


----------



## mrbungle79 (Jun 12, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> The winters in Michigan would be tough on them, but I know a few peeps that have them around here, so it's definitely doable.
> 
> Yeah, my rabbits eat the shit outta canna leaves. I toss them in my worm bin too and the microbes make quick work outta them. I didn't know chickens will eat them too. Very cool!


Chickens are easy. got 2 that made it through the last 6 winters on lake saint clair


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5
> 
> ^ This please!!


I second that!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 13, 2016)

Anyon run nectar for the gods ?


----------



## ky man (Jun 13, 2016)

BIGWORM6969 my plants from your beans has dun been toped 3 times and there going to make big ass bushes with big yealds just like this old man likes...its the purple strains of yours..I will have picters taken of them and let some one post them on chop day this fall,Any way I just wounted you to know iam very pleased with your beans,this fall I will order lot moor of your beans and so will all my friends of your stuff and the dr.d81 beans they all like these new beans and thanks again and keep up the good work,BUT YOU NEED TO make LOTS OF FEM, BEANS FOR THEY SELL LIKE HOT CAKES to us old timmers..KY.


----------



## deeproots74 (Jun 13, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hey fellas i got about 7 males to go thru to see if any are worthy, cookies n cream, gorilla grape, flo, orange cookies, buckeye purple x gg #4, plushberry, blackcherry chesse cake, so sum new crosses in the works, next round of seeds are stardawg, 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5, blackcherry matter, blackcherry dream, mint chocolate chip, spirit in the sky, rude boi og, purple honey, dpd ill be popping them tonight, thanks


Will Oregon Elite Seeds get these drops?


----------



## karmicwan (Jun 14, 2016)

Worm - looking for any info on the dpd. Can you shed some light? Pun intended


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 14, 2016)

@bigworm6969 those crosses sound yummy bud!


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 14, 2016)

I need these seeds, any european distributors?


----------



## goodro wilson (Jun 14, 2016)

Twizzlers


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 14, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Will Oregon Elite Seeds get these drops?


Yes sir all my stuff from here on out will go thru oregoneliteseeds, so he will always have my gear, my testers everything pretty much, thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 14, 2016)

karmicwan said:


> Worm - looking for any info on the dpd. Can you shed some light? Pun intended


It was a big old fat cola purple dpd female i had that got hit with unknown pollen it was male pollen so i think it was blackcherry creme but im not certain, thanks


----------



## karmicwan (Jun 14, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> It was a big old fat cola purple dpd female i had that got hit with unknown pollen it was male pollen so i think it was blackcherry creme but im not certain, thanks


Thanks for the info! Cant wait to pop a few and some blue kimbo as well. Stellar reviews from so many people I talk to. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 15, 2016)

Now if only Oregon Elite Seeds had an international shipping...


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 15, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> I need these seeds, any european distributors?


Get yourself a remote address from a mail forwarding company like shipito.com ,seeds get sent there and you pay them to forward it to you.
I use them all the time for companies that won't ship to Canada....plus if you use the Oregon address from shipito you save yourself the sales tax.


----------



## deeproots74 (Jun 15, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> Now if only Oregon Elite Seeds had an international shipping...


they do. You just have to email them. Credit Card company's don't like seed sales so you have to send a money order, cash or bank transfer.


----------



## ky man (Jun 15, 2016)

to the top for bigworm..ky


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 15, 2016)

So I literally have my finger on the button for some big worm beans but I want to be sure there won't be a big drop in a few days(or weeks) that I'll regret not waiting for. Lol otherwise it's a go.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 15, 2016)

Push the button, you can always push it again in a few days or weeks if need be


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Push the button, you can always push it again in a few days or weeks if need be


You salesman, you . Lol alright I'm thinking forbidden space fruit and gorilla spirit. In T minus 10,9,8....

ETA, it's on the way


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Yes sir all my stuff from here on out will go thru oregoneliteseeds, so he will always have my gear, my testers everything pretty much, thanks


I am going to stop by and say hi to your boy at the hemp fest this weekend


----------



## deeproots74 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am going to stop by and say hi to your boy at the hemp fest this weekend


Where at?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

@deeproots74


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3709288 @deeproots74


Lucky i need to do what u did doc and move out there, my daughter has one more year of highschool and then im free so soon ill be out there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Lucky i need to do what u did doc and move out there, my daughter has one more year of highschool and then im free so soon ill be out there


Yea but while i was moving and then all that shit going to buy land with that con you were dug in and breeding. I am about 6 months behind what i should be. Got some killer freinds and genetics going and meeting folks and being honest with them. Bet you would love this girl

Chewberto420's cut of god gift


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea but while i was moving and then all that shit going to buy land with that con you were dug in and breeding. I am adout 6months behind what i should be. Got some killer freinds and genetics going and meeting folks and being honest with them. Bet you would love this girl
> 
> Chewberto420's cut of god giftView attachment 3709387


WOW ! Best I can say that pic left me speechless


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea but while i was moving and then all that shit going to buy land with that con you were dug in and breeding. I am adout 6months behind what i should be. Got some killer freinds and genetics going and meeting folks and being honest with them. Bet you would love this girl
> 
> Chewberto420's cut of god giftView attachment 3709387


Oooo you will have that purple rosin in no time!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> WOW ! Best I can say that pic left me speechless


Right dude is the man for letting breed with it and a hell of a photographer. It and the bsb/cd x wr will be getting some triple purple doja pollen


TpdBsb/cb x wr

So will the forum cookies, grape ape, fireballs, grape og, 91 cem, purple alien og, cherry pie, cherrypieglue, rum bayou, red purps x ctf, and a bunch more. Getting some purple in the grow to go with all the green fire. Was given a nice purple dr who male too. Thats enough thread jacking. Got to get some bcd from worm in the grow too


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

I love that purple..ky


----------



## deeproots74 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea but while i was moving and then all that shit going to buy land with that con you were dug in and breeding. I am adout 6months behind what i should be. Got some killer freinds and genetics going and meeting folks and being honest with them. Bet you would love this girl
> 
> Chewberto420's cut of god giftView attachment 3709387


I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOO Jelly


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

dam dr.d that cut of chewberto420s cut looks so dam good.i hope you make some fem, beans of that and if you do make sure you save me a 20 pack for that looks good enuff to eat like a shaved puss dos,,ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

DR.D81 .....SHAVED PUSS Would be a killer name for one of your purple strains and your welcome to use that name and that would help sell it for every man loves SHAVED PUSS..LOL KY


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 16, 2016)

So hair pie would sell too huh, hahahaha.


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So hair pie would sell too huh, hahahaha.


you know it brother.LOL ky


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2016)

Prime crystal











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 16, 2016)

Damn doc putting out that fire on top of fire. Hey kmog how's your prime doing? I got 8 of them going right now.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Damn doc putting out that fire on top of fire. Hey kmog how's your prime doing? I got 8 of them going right now.


Green and healthy. Looks like at least 2 different phenos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorhax (Jun 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea but while i was moving and then all that shit going to buy land with that con you were dug in and breeding. I am about 6 months behind what i should be. Got some killer freinds and genetics going and meeting folks and being honest with them. Bet you would love this girl
> 
> Chewberto420's cut of god giftView attachment 3709387


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Thorhax (Jun 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Prime crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the 4 plants per pot. i did that same thing lol!!! easy to blast through pheno types that way.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> i like the 4 plants per pot. i did that same thing lol!!! easy to blast through pheno types that way.


Yep.




lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea but while i was moving and then all that shit going to buy land with that con you were dug in and breeding. I am about 6 months behind what i should be. Got some killer freinds and genetics going and meeting folks and being honest with them. Bet you would love this girl
> 
> Chewberto420's cut of god giftView attachment 3709387


That is one of the best bud shots I've ever seen!!! Nice job


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2016)

Kcbscrogger said:


> That is one of the best bud shots I've ever seen!!! Nice job


Man the one of gods gift is not my shot. That is chewys i just drove that cut from CO to OR like a month ago. The rest of the picsare mine. Thats way nitrohydro was talking about purple rosin.
 This is mine


----------



## Southerner (Jun 17, 2016)

My DPD testers are growing well, I had to give them a big topping today because I just wont have room in the flower room for a while. Super, super, thick, hollow stems when I did the topping which I always like.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 17, 2016)

Southerner said:


> My DPD testers are growing well, I had to give them a big topping today because I just wont have room in the flower room for a while. Super, super, thick, hollow stems when I did the topping which I always like.


Post some pics I'm curious I have a pack here as well as a pack en route to a buddy I decided to share the love of the duplicates and he's not a newb like me so we can see how the grows go......


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> DR.D81 .....SHAVED PUSS Would be a killer name for one of your purple strains and your welcome to use that name and that would help sell it for every man loves SHAVED PUSS..LOL KY


You are a card my man , I'm glad you joined this forum...looking forward to seeing your fall harvest .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Right dude is the man for letting breed with it and a hell of a photographer. It and the bsb/cd x wr will be getting some triple purple doja pollen
> 
> 
> TpdView attachment 3709437Bsb/cb x wrView attachment 3709438
> ...


That's a pretty male...with the righ lady i can envision a stunning purple cola .


----------



## ky man (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Right dude is the man for letting breed with it and a hell of a photographer. It and the bsb/cd x wr will be getting some triple purple doja pollen
> 
> 
> TpdView attachment 3709437Bsb/cb x wrView attachment 3709438
> ...


looks so good..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 19, 2016)

to the top.ky


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 19, 2016)

Not sure if it's been asked already (maybe even by me) but do we know the make-up of the Qrazy Elephant?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Not sure if it's been asked already (maybe even by me) but do we know the make-up of the Qrazy Elephant?


It is Qrazy train x Tranquil elephantizer v2 I'm pretty sure


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 19, 2016)

Folks tragedy has struck at my place. I lost all of my freshly started grow. My grandma who is 86 had a heart attack and quadruple bypass surgery last week, so I didn't get to check on my grow for a couple days and they died of thirst. I was really looking forward to seeing what those Purple Honey beans would do. Oh well. I still have lots of Big Worm's gear to sort through. On a much brighter note, my Grandma is recovering nicely and should get to go home in a day or two.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Folks tragedy has struck at my place. I lost all of my freshly started grow. My grandma who is 86 had a heart attack and quadruple bypass surgery last week and I didn't get to check on my grow for a couple days and they died of thirst. I was really looking forward to seeing what those Purple Honey beans would do. Oh well. I still have lots of Big Worm's gear to sort through.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 19, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Folks tragedy has struck at my place. I lost all of my freshly started grow. My grandma who is 86 had a heart attack and quadruple bypass surgery last week, so I didn't get to check on my grow for a couple days and they died of thirst. I was really looking forward to seeing what those Purple Honey beans would do. Oh well. I still have lots of Big Worm's gear to sort through. On a much brighter note, my Grandma is recovering nicely and should get to go home in a day or two.


Sorry brother best wishes to grandma from my fam. You can grow the buds again but you can't grow grandma back glad she's ok.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> It is Qrazy train x Tranquil elephantizer v2 I'm pretty sure


Thanks now I will go looking those up to chase down what this is lol..... it's like searching family history for a newb


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Folks tragedy has struck at my place. I lost all of my freshly started grow. My grandma who is 86 had a heart attack and quadruple bypass surgery last week, so I didn't get to check on my grow for a couple days and they died of thirst. I was really looking forward to seeing what those Purple Honey beans would do. Oh well. I still have lots of Big Worm's gear to sort through. On a much brighter note, my Grandma is recovering nicely and should get to go home in a day or two.


Sorry to hear man, glad your Grandma is recovering well


----------



## ky man (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope your grandma recovers well there plenty time to grow family always should come first..ky


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 20, 2016)

ky man said:


> I hope your grandma recovers well there plenty time to grow family always should come first..ky


What if you're the blacksheep like me and estranged from family?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> What if you're the blacksheep like me and estranged from family?


Aye...that makes two of us.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Aye...that makes two of us.


Personally I'm still waiting to lose sleep over it...and if I do start losing sleep, I guess I'll smoke the chit out of this Prime Crystal!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 20, 2016)

Great news, I've been added to the tester list! lol


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Great news, I've been added to the tester list! lol


I've never made one of those lists....the only ones I seem to make are "No Fly", "Passport Watch", "Treasury/IRS" "Stay 5000 feet away from a sch...err oops!! but never tester! I'm jealous!


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Aye...that makes two of us.


That make 3 but I still love them because you only have 1 family before I was an outcast because I wasn't like them (most of my family are in the médical world or lawyer) but now they know my weed can save life they started to try to understand me and they can't say im fucking my life because I make more money than most of them now lol let the time be


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> That make 3 but I still love them because you only have 1 family before I was an outcast because I wasn't like them (most of my family are in the médical world or lawyer) but now they know my weed can save life they started to try to understand me and they can't say im fucking my life because I make more money than most of them now lol let the time be


That's where my problem started, graduating with no college debt didn't really help either


----------



## ky man (Jun 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Aye...that makes two of us.


MAKE THAT 3 OF US for I ran most of them off my place..ky..Some of them don't like my life stile so I told them if they came here they leave in a body bag and I think they belived it for they have not bean back and that's just how I like it,All they was every after was cash any way so fuck most of them kin folks...BUT I have some I would do any thing for and they would me as well...ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> That make 3 but I still love them because you only have 1 family before I was an outcast because I wasn't like them (most of my family are in the médical world or lawyer) but now they know my weed can save life they started to try to understand me and they can't say im fucking my life because I make more money than most of them now lol let the time be


dam that sounds like most my kin..ky


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> That make 3 but I still love them because you only have 1 family before I was an outcast because I wasn't like them (most of my family are in the médical world or lawyer) but now they know my weed can save life they started to try to understand me and they can't say im fucking my life because I make more money than most of them now lol let the time be





ky man said:


> MAKE THAT 3 OF US for I ran most of them off my place..ky..Some of them don't like my life stile so I told them if they came here they leave in a body bag and I think they belived it for they have not bean back and that's just how I like it,All they was every after was cash any way so fuck most of them kin folks...BUT I have some I would do any thing for and they would me as well...ky


Wow...us Blacksheep found each other on RIU! My grandma had 17 siblings and from all the family that stems from them, my brother and I are the only ones who've been to prison. While he has been outn of trouble for 8 years, i cant seem to steer clear of it. But he looks out for me and i look out for him. My girl, my kids, my brother , my plants....dont need much else.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Wow...us Blacksheep found each other on RIU! My grandma had 17 siblings and from all the family that stems from them, my brother and I are the only ones who've been to prison. While he has been outn of trouble for 8 years, i cant seem to steer clear of it. But he looks out for me and i look out for him. My girl, my kids, my brother , my plants....dont need much else.


Does this make us Big Worms Blacksheep Squad?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 21, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Does this make us Big Worms Blacksheep Squad?


Until I run some Big Worm gear, I couldn't be an official member. More like a "hangaround" lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Until I run some Big Worm gear, I couldn't be an official member. More like a "hangaround" lol


I got some Bigworm testers that need to get wet quick....I'll send them to you if can run them now... I may not be able to.. so you'd be doing Bigworm and myself a favor .
Edit: Ain't heard "hang around" since my MC days . lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 21, 2016)

I just put these to soak 2 hours ago lol .....but if someone can assure me that they will be okay to take out, then I will gladly accept your offer.

BOG "Blush" on the left Greenpoint "gsc x polar bear og" *on the right.* bought both of these last year from tdt. gifted them to my brother and he had these left over after he shut down his grow mid run for security reasons.

*edit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> but if someone can assure me that they will be okay to take out


They are already wet 2 hrs, no turning back now imo. Let them run


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They are already wet 2 hrs, no turning back now imo. Let them run


I'm sad that cant run BW gear atm but after the BOG and GP run I will have space to run some big worm. thanks for the offer @skunkwreck . and the advice @Vnsmkr


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I'm sad that cant run BW gear atm but after the BOG and GP run I will have space to run some big worm. thanks for the offer @skunkwreck . and the advice @Vnsmkr


No problem....if I don't find someone I'll send them back to BW .


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> No problem....if I don't find someone I'll send them back to BW .


That's a standup move there. the whole purpose of them being testers is to get tested. I see good things in this threads future.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 21, 2016)

The purple honeybees are going to produce some serious fire. He used urkle x stardawg in that cross and he's got some pics of that strain posted on his ig account if anyone wants to check it out. Looks like some straight fire


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> That's a standup move there. the whole purpose of them being testers is to get tested. I see good things in this threads future.


See we might be blacksheeps but at least we have strength of character! @skunkwreck 

I need to get in the tester game some day again...I was told I'm to "thorough" the last time...which I thought was the point no? 

I think we should get some Bigworms Blacksheep t-shirts made, could be tester swag! Now you just need to make a Black Cherry/Lambsbread cross and call it BlackSheep! Potential Marketing Bonanza!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 21, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> See we might be blacksheeps but at least we have strength of character! @skunkwreck
> 
> I need to get in the tester game some day again...I was told I'm to "thorough" the last time...which I thought was the point no?
> 
> I think we should get some Bigworms Blacksheep t-shirts made, could be tester swag! Now you just need to make a Black Cherry/Lambsbread cross and call it BlackSheep! Potential Marketing Bonanza!


idk if that would work. Apparently there is a BlackSheep Genetics that just so happens to use some of Big worms Prime Crystal lol don't know if they are any good. I would definitely want a thorough tester, thought that was the point?  don't even want to know who told ya that lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 21, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> See we might be blacksheeps but at least we have strength of character! @skunkwreck
> 
> I need to get in the tester game some day again...I was told I'm to "thorough" the last time...which I thought was the point no?
> 
> I think we should get some Bigworms Blacksheep t-shirts made, could be tester swag! Now you just need to make a Black Cherry/Lambsbread cross and call it BlackSheep! Potential Marketing Bonanza!


It would be good I love lambsbread we loves it in the island


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> idk if that would work. Apparently there is a BlackSheep Genetics that just so happens to use some of Big worms Prime Crystal lol don't know if they are any good. I would definitely want a thorough tester, thought that was the point?  don't even want to know who told ya that lol


I saw them on the Belle Isle site, and noticed the Prime Crystal genetics. Is that Big Worms gear for sure that they are using? If so, holy shit! That didn't take long for someone else to be ganking his work!


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I saw them on the Belle Isle site, and noticed the Prime Crystal genetics. Is that Big Worms gear for sure that they are using? If so, holy shit! That didn't take long for someone else to be ganking his work!


No prime crystal is from exotic genetic


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> idk if that would work. Apparently there is a BlackSheep Genetics that just so happens to use some of Big worms Prime Crystal lol don't know if they are any good. I would definitely want a thorough tester, thought that was the point?  don't even want to know who told ya that lol


Well that's poopy....yeah i couldn't believe it myself, but such is life, nobody carries his gear anymore anyways so f' it...i think he wanted snap results, but of a specific type if you feel me...

I will admit I might be an overzealous tester...maybe you guys can tell me where I go wrong in my process....

1) Germ the beans...scuff/soak/paper towel

2) Let them get big enough to get a lot of clones

3) Then run said clones through Organic Dirt, Dirt with bottled nutes, coco and DWC buckets...(organic and synthetic on the coco) and multiple lighting types

4) after that, I try and run them from a Hobby grower point of view, to commercial point of view...doing typical and common mistakes all first time growers make, various training/topping techniques, and also what it takes for them to herm....sometimes people don't want to hear what it takes to break their plants  I think its good info, but that's just my opinion, and like assholes we all got 1 (some people have 2....opinions that is)


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> It would be good I love lambsbread we loves it in the island


Yeah i like the bread myself...try and avoid it till I'm there...so it can be my treat


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 21, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Well that's poopy....yeah i couldn't believe it myself, but such is life, nobody carries his gear anymore anyways so f' it...i think he wanted snap results, but of a specific type if you feel me...
> 
> I will admit I might be an overzealous tester...maybe you guys can tell me where I go wrong in my process....
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. Above and beyond.

I've never jumped on any testers either because I usually don't have room immediately to fit them in, and I've got so many bloody seeds of my own that I've bought over the years that it would just be gluttony to add more to the mix.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sounds good to me. Above and beyond.
> 
> I've never jumped on any testers either because I usually don't have room immediately to fit them in, and I've got so many bloody seeds of my own that I've bought over the years that it would just be gluttony to add more to the mix.


We don't all work with unlimited grow space? when I was young and dumb and grew where I laid my head, i often ended up sleeping on the floor in between plants or on the couch because that bed is taking up valuable real estate! ....do NOT miss those days at all


----------



## Southerner (Jun 21, 2016)

Fellow black sheep reporting in, here's a couple of the DPD testers in early veg by request. The first one I was smart enough to top early, the second one has just been topped and I wanted to use it to show the thick stems. I'd say its a pretty thick stem for having been in a 1L pot of soil. I think I may be able to sneak the early topped one into flower in about a week or so. I want to get these budding so I can report the results to the good people of our forum.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jun 21, 2016)

Weird dpd seedling new growth is a dead end seems to of gone the same route as a topped plant and my other babies 10 DPD 11 prime crystal all looking good hoping for some purple flowers from these and 3 sin city medical glue in the back


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 21, 2016)

Nothing to exciting besides fighting heat had to raise lights higher to lower temps waiting a lil longer before feeding these ladies the silica and then its the beginning for the nectar of the gods run pretty stoked for the new strains and new nutes ! But it wont be for a good while lol but anyways proof that i had em going im taking my sweet time growing these ladies imma spoil em with lots of veg time!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I saw them on the Belle Isle site, and noticed the Prime Crystal genetics. Is that Big Worms gear for sure that they are using? If so, holy shit! That didn't take long for someone else to be ganking his work!


I DM'd Blacksheep genetics on IG abuot the prime crystal f2 they offered as a freebie on belle isle. apparently he did use big worms prime crystal. I will copy and paste if I can. I will say he was very eager for me to purchase a pack. I didn't pull the trigger though.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 21, 2016)

idk, I wanted to buy them but after some digging, I was turned off by what I found. might not be a problem for some but for me it is. I needed a new ppm meter anyway ...
*edit: I couldn't copy and paste so a screenshot will have to do. for the sole purpose of answering the question asked by stowandgrow.





.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jun 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> idk, I wanted to buy them but after some digging, I was turned off by what I found. might not be a problem for some but for me it is. I needed a new ppm meter anyway ...
> *edit: I couldn't copy and paste so a screenshot will have to do. for the sole purpose of answering the question asked by stowandgrow.
> 
> 
> ...


And bam lol bruh


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> idk, I wanted to buy them but after some digging, I was turned off by what I found. might not be a problem for some but for me it is. I needed a new ppm meter anyway ...
> *edit: I couldn't copy and paste so a screenshot will have to do. for the sole purpose of answering the question asked by stowandgrow.
> 
> 
> ...


Well I be darned. I guess you know you're doing something right when others are using your gear @bigworm6969 !


----------



## ky man (Jun 21, 2016)

my bigworm plants are giting big and are growing for the sky after being top 4 times and limbs peanched 2-3 times..good beans for a FACT...KY


----------



## ky man (Jun 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> idk, I wanted to buy them but after some digging, I was turned off by what I found. might not be a problem for some but for me it is. I needed a new ppm meter anyway ...
> *edit: I couldn't copy and paste so a screenshot will have to do. for the sole purpose of answering the question asked by stowandgrow.
> 
> 
> ...


buy your bigworm seeds from the breader.send him a pm and he will tell you where to get them from..ky


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 22, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> And bam lol bruh


Lol he was a little excited i guess


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Lol he was a little excited i guess


haha yeah....personally i like eager sales people...maybe desperate is the word I should use...


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> haha yeah....personally i like eager sales people...maybe desperate is the word I should use...


Desperate indeed.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 22, 2016)

Is Bigworm inbreeding/working the lines? Might be stepping on toes making F2 for the market.
They'll still be profiting from the F2 freebies because people will place orders in hopes of getting them.
Hopefully they asked first atleast


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 22, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Is Bigworm inbreeding/working the lines? Might be stepping on toes making F2 for the market.
> They'll still be profiting from the F2 freebies because people will place orders in hopes of getting them.
> Hopefully they asked first atleast


Exactly. I didn't mean to stir the pot but I would feel some type of way if someone was doing that without my permission. I've been following this thread for a while and been wanting to make a purchase, even if it is one pack, but with me and my wife saving for the move we just made out of Illinois, having four dogs, and two kids, it was hard at the time financially. still is kinda. So of course I was trying to get the most bang for my buck, seen the PC f2s as freebies and asked a few questions. that DM convo was from June 1st btw.


----------



## Southerner (Jun 22, 2016)

Well now im going to have to pop my pack of the real Prime Crystal to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jun 22, 2016)

Prime crystal is def looking good all 11 I popped look vigorous n healthy no runts compared to my DPD seedlings wish I would a bought more than one pack I bought a bunch of DPD packs because purple..lol


----------



## ky man (Jun 22, 2016)

to the top.....ky


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

Prime crystal











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Prime crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....plants with a view


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Prime crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like some cops having a pre-raid meeting in the lot on that 1st pic lol and the Prime Crystal looks dope


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> looks like some cops having a pre-raid meeting in the lot on that 1st pic lol and the Prime Crystal looks dope


It's a police station lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

Or parking lot I don't know lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's a police station lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> looks like some cops having a pre-raid meeting in the lot on that 1st pic lol and the Prime Crystal looks dope


I guess we're all trained to assume that a group gathering around our grow spots are cops!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> really?



Only in California....


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 23, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I guess we're all trained to assume that a group gathering around our grow spots are cops!


kmog doing counter surveillance lol


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jun 23, 2016)

Kmog being a savage


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 23, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Kmog being a savage


no lacking homie


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's a police station lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's true you got balls the size of watermelons my friend! You need a wheelbarrow to haul those suckers around lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's a police station lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 23, 2016)

Got my order from OeS, Toby said he'd hook it up and he didn't lie. Not only extras in each gorilla spirit and forbidden space fruit but also threw in some twizzler f2s and space wookies. Good man, good company, I shall return.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 23, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> View attachment 3715389


lmao


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

You guys are hilarious but yeah it's some govt building. Not as close as it looks but there's a helicopter that lands on top of it all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 23, 2016)

I can spot a blue boy from a mile away


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 23, 2016)

hey fellas sorry for slacking, i luv to come here and see all the pics, thank you so much, real quick the homie from blacksheep is cool he did ask for permission and i told him getter done so no harm, im blessed to have peeps wanting to f2 my gear that means they like it that much, anyways a little update on strains my homie @Thorhax hooked me up with sum of his awesome purple pollen and i hit the prime crystal with bcd and hit buckeye purple with dpd, also i just crossed gorilla glue x buckeye purple x orange cookies, as for the peyote purple i used to self it didn't get enough bananas and i only got like ten seeds but i got clones so ill try again with colidal silver , got dosido, slymer and mendo breath crosses comeing soon also the peyote purple x mancos mishap are almost done, and i just popped 100 a lot of purple strains buckeye purple, dpd, bcd and sum 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5, rude boi og, stardawg bx, purple honey, mint chocolate chip, blackcherry matter so its just getting good


----------



## Thorhax (Jun 23, 2016)

97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5!!!
gorilla glue x buckeye purple x orange cookies!!!

they sounds uber dank


----------



## goodro wilson (Jun 23, 2016)

Twizzlers &
Purple honey


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 23, 2016)

Damn looks like Bigworm gonna be around a while eh? Loving it, happy to have some of ur beans in my possession. 
I've got an ace of spades goin right now, just wetted 10 forbidden space fruit, I think I'm gonna pollen chuck em if that's cool worm? Just for my stash and a few friends. Both have some black cherry soda in their lineage and r potent Fuckers so it oughta work right? 

Damn I love weed


----------



## goodro wilson (Jun 23, 2016)

Lol he said damn I love weed 
Pretty sure we all do buddy


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 23, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Lol he said damn I love weed
> Pretty sure we all do buddy


That was in my best Thurgood voice (half baked)


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 24, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey fellas sorry for slacking, i luv to come here and see all the pics, thank you so much, real quick the homie from blacksheep is cool he did ask for permission and i told him getter done so no harm, im blessed to have peeps wanting to f2 my gear that means they like it that much, anyways a little update on strains my homie @Thorhax hooked me up with sum of his awesome purple pollen and i hit the prime crystal with bcd and hit buckeye purple with dpd, also i just crossed gorilla glue x buckeye purple x orange cookies, as for the peyote purple i used to self it didn't get enough bananas and i only got like ten seeds but i got clones so ill try again with colidal silver , got dosido, slymer and mendo breath crosses comeing soon also the peyote purple x mancos mishap are almost done, and i just popped 100 a lot of purple strains buckeye purple, dpd, bcd and sum 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5, rude boi og, stardawg bx, purple honey, mint chocolate chip, blackcherry matter so its just getting good


Sounds awesome brother...hard at work!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey fellas sorry for slacking, i luv to come here and see all the pics, thank you so much, real quick the homie from blacksheep is cool he did ask for permission and i told him getter done so no harm, im blessed to have peeps wanting to f2 my gear that means they like it that much, anyways a little update on strains my homie @Thorhax hooked me up with sum of his awesome purple pollen and i hit the prime crystal with bcd and hit buckeye purple with dpd, also i just crossed gorilla glue x buckeye purple x orange cookies, as for the peyote purple i used to self it didn't get enough bananas and i only got like ten seeds but i got clones so ill try again with colidal silver , got dosido, slymer and mendo breath crosses comeing soon also the peyote purple x mancos mishap are almost done, and i just popped 100 a lot of purple strains buckeye purple, dpd, bcd and sum 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5, rude boi og, stardawg bx, purple honey, mint chocolate chip, blackcherry matter so its just getting good



Bro I think I'm going to cry, for real. So happy. Because I'm a SUCKER for anything purp. 

And are you serious on this: gorilla glue x buckeye purple x orange cookies My wife is going to kill me shit......


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Bro I think I'm going to cry, for real. So happy. Because I'm a SUCKER for anything purp.
> 
> And are you serious on this: gorilla glue x buckeye purple x orange cookies My wife is going to kill me shit......


she will only kill you if you DONT buy more than 3 packs


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> she will only kill you if you DONT buy more than 3 packs


Hi, my name is Evil-Mobo, I'm a big star wars fan and I have a problem. I keep buying beans of all different kinds because they all look so good.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Hi, my name is Evil-Mobo, I'm a big star wars fan and I have a problem. I keep buying beans of all different kinds because they all look so good.


Well damn, maybe my name is Evil-Mobo too....because I'm all that myself!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2016)

I just looked over my stash and all I can do is shake my head, all the freebies have made me a monster of a pile lol. To me. my list is still nothing compared to others I have seen here but I could grow without taking cuts for a while with what's here lol....


----------



## greywind (Jun 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I just looked over my stash and all I can do is shake my head, all the freebies have made me a monster of a pile lol. To me. my list is still nothing compared to others I have seen here but I could grow without taking cuts for a while with what's here lol....


But then you would surely grow one or ten that could possibly be "The One" and you'll forever regret not taking cuts. Ah, the grower's conundrum, to clone or not to clone. Cheer and happy hunting!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2016)

greywind said:


> But then you would surely grow one or ten that could possibly be "The One" and you'll forever regret not taking cuts. Ah, the grower's conundrum, to clone or not to clone. Cheer and happy hunting!


Of course who would want to do that right....................


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Of course who would want to do that right....................


Doing things right is hard! I just copy the interwebz!


----------



## Thorhax (Jun 25, 2016)

Yo pop all those beans... Those perfect phenos are waiting


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2016)

Blue Kimbo gettin started


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 25, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Blue Kimbo gettin started
> View attachment 3716822 View attachment 3716823


Those fan leaves though


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 25, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Blue Kimbo gettin started
> View attachment 3716822 View attachment 3716823


Beautiful plant Bob! What type of nutrients or soil are you runnin there?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Beautiful plant Bob! What type of nutrients or soil are you runnin there?


I use pro mix with some ewc & store bought compost, jacks all purpose,
alaska fish, Maxsea , & pro tekt, in cloth pots on a flood to waste table


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 25, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Blue Kimbo gettin started
> View attachment 3716822 View attachment 3716823


looking good brother, thanks


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 25, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Hi, my name is Evil-Mobo, I'm a big star wars fan and I have a problem. I keep buying beans of all different kinds because they all look so good.


You have Star Wars tattoos? I do. Getting more soon. But in my part of the universe there arent too many Star Wars fans. I've only had one person say "hey is that a Sith Empire tattto?" Forbidden Space Fruit sounds like it could be found on Dagobah lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 25, 2016)

The tattoo is on deck for when the doc says ok right now I am not healing properly so it's a no go or both sleeves would be done


----------



## ky man (Jun 26, 2016)

to the top for bigworm,,,,,,,,,,ky


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 26, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> You have Star Wars tattoos? I do. Getting more soon. But in my part of the universe there arent too many Star Wars fans. I've only had one person say "hey is that a Sith Empire tattto?" Forbidden Space Fruit sounds like it could be found on Dagobah lol


I'm still waiting to smoke some Death Sticks!

*Elan Sel'Sabagno*: "_You wanna buy some death sticks?_"
*Obi-Wan Kenobi*: "_You don't want to sell me death sticks._"
*Elan Sel'Sabagno*: "_Uh, I don't wanna sell you death sticks._"
*Obi-Wan Kenobi*: "_You want to go home and rethink your life._"
*Elan Sel'Sabagno*: "_I wanna go home and rethink my life._"


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I'm still waiting to smoke some Death Sticks!
> 
> *Elan Sel'Sabagno*: "_You wanna buy some death sticks?_"
> *Obi-Wan Kenobi*: "_You don't want to sell me death sticks._"
> ...


Steer clear of Death Sticks my friend, they are highly addictive and will turn you into a pot growing degenerate.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 27, 2016)

I just ordered a pack of Prime Crystal from BIBB to be added to this year's OD grow.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 27, 2016)

nice score brother @greendiamond9 may u be blessed with purple pink dank


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 27, 2016)

You are a class act brother ! @bigworm6969


----------



## goodro wilson (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 27, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> View attachment 3719058


Nice !!


----------



## papapayne (Jun 28, 2016)

Gorilla spirit from clone. Last minute addition to the greenhouse house.

 


Prime moonshine


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 28, 2016)

I like ur setup nice and simply is that a cover crop u put in ur pot


----------



## papapayne (Jun 28, 2016)

Yea, there's mustard, lettuce, marigolds, lettuce, and such. I need to reseed it, I seeded before the plastic was put on and the birds had a field day eating the seed outta the pots.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 5, 2016)

hey fellas just wanted to give aheads up I no longer have seeds directly my whole stock is going to oregoneliteseeds they are going to be my only rep so if you need anything please feel free to call toby and he will answer any questions you may have, also I have my testers lists and its full so wont need any testers at the moment if for any reason I forgot anyone and you will know who you are just hit me up, this move is gonna give me a lot more time to concentrait on breeding, I also rasied the price 5 bucks to help with shipping and seed packageing I appreciate all you guys without you guys none of this would be possible, thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 5, 2016)

upcomeing testers

orange cookies x gg#4 x buckeye purple

prime crystal x blackcherry dojo f2

buckeye purple x double purple dojo

peyote purple x mancos mishap

and im thinking mendobreath x tony Clifton or just self the mendobreath


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 5, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> upcomeing testers
> 
> orange cookies x gg#4 x buckeye purple
> 
> ...


Mendobreath x Tony cliffton fi sure!!! Keep the good work and don't worry we will always supporte you bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 5, 2016)

my next run is 90 percent purple strains so there will be lots of purp crosses and sum stardawg and rudi boi og and of course the awesome 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 5, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Mendobreath x Tony cliffton fi sure!!! Keep the good work and don't worry we will always supporte you bro


thank you


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 5, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> my next run is 90 percent purple strains so there will be lots of purp crosses and sum stardawg and rudi boi og and of course the awesome 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5


Purp it up


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 5, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> upcomeing testers
> 
> orange cookies x gg#4 x buckeye purple
> 
> ...


id love to grab the mendobreath selfed


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 5, 2016)

Dayum I hope I'm on that list for orange cookies x gg4 x buckeye I'll kick my plants over right now lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 5, 2016)

3/4 girls on my prime crystals.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 5, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey fellas just wanted to give aheads up I no longer have seeds directly my whole stock is going to oregoneliteseeds they are going to be my only rep so if you need anything please feel free to call toby and he will answer any questions you may have, also I have my testers lists and its full so wont need any testers at the moment if for any reason I forgot anyone and you will know who you are just hit me up, this move is gonna give me a lot more time to concentrait on breeding, I also rasied the price 5 bucks to help with shipping and seed packageing I appreciate all you guys without you guys none of this would be possible, thanks


I'm still waiting on those peyote purple testers . My Prime crystal are 3/4 female and one not showin so good ratios so far. Healthy girls  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> 3/4 girls on my prime crystals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was your RH to achieve such a ratio lol ...jk


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 5, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> What was your RH to achieve such a ratio lol ...jk


Lol, Los Angeles outdoor rh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predd (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone know if that frosty slymer plant is a chernobyl cut?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

predd said:


> Anyone know if that frosty slymer plant is a chernobyl cut?


Yes it is


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 5, 2016)

Got mine today


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 5, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey fellas just wanted to give aheads up I no longer have seeds directly my whole stock is going to oregoneliteseeds they are going to be my only rep so if you need anything please feel free to call toby and he will answer any questions you may have, also I have my testers lists and its full so wont need any testers at the moment if for any reason I forgot anyone and you will know who you are just hit me up, this move is gonna give me a lot more time to concentrait on breeding, I also rasied the price 5 bucks to help with shipping and seed packageing I appreciate all you guys without you guys none of this would be possible, thanks


Nice work brother, keep up the good work!! 
I'll have some more pics up this weekend of your space wookies and blue kimbo  they are looking real nice and just went to flower last week!!


----------



## Dannabis! (Jul 5, 2016)

Good looks, new crosses got me drooling. Excited to see what you bring out


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> my next run is 90 percent purple strains so there will be lots of purp crosses and sum stardawg and rudi boi og and of course the awesome 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5


you made my Xmas by saying this, I'm a purple bud kind of dude.

And I can't wait to buy a pack of the Purp NL X 97 Bluemoonshine OMG.........

Got some Purple Voodoo on deck to grow..........


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 6, 2016)

Here's my DPD mutant I posted a while back u can still see the dead end looks like a rose might flower out of there lol


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 6, 2016)

Here's the rest of my DPD plus prime crystal hoping they sex soon so I can cull n repot


----------



## Southerner (Jul 6, 2016)

I've been slowly working in my DPD testers into the flower room one at a time. So far I have gotten 3 males with 2 plants left to be sorted out. I shoulda known with all those amazing fat/hollow stems that thered be some boys. One of them in specific would have been great breeding material -- had almost a strong dog poop smell to it with great structure. I got one in there now that I should know more about in the next couple days and then will work the last one in. I'll probably crack some Prime Crystal once I do some harvesting.


----------



## led2076 (Jul 6, 2016)

read so much about prime in the last few pages I decided to pick up some prime glue w/ my order from oes.
pretty sure I will be happy. even more happy w/ a prime harvest in about 20 wks cause half will be popped asap after delivery.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone know the genetics of his prime glue? I remember he posted it on IG but I can't find the pic


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 6, 2016)

Prime crystal X gorilla glue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 6, 2016)

Prime crystal is Optimus prime X crystal blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 6, 2016)

I remember him posting it on IG and it was not gorilla glue


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 6, 2016)

I just threw my space wookie outdoors oober stoked !


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 6, 2016)

Just asked him its prime crystal x locktite


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 6, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Just asked him its prime crystal x locktite


Locktite is gg4 X wifi? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 6, 2016)

Mt 


kmog33 said:


> Locktite is gg4 X wifi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 gg4 x mt rainier it says on leafly I believe bro


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 7, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Mt
> gg4 x mt rainier it says on leafly I believe bro


Lol I'm thinking of dosidos with the wifi. Too many new crosses out lol. White lotus X nl crossed to gg4. Never seen much of mt Rainer out here. Seems to have crossed well with the gg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol I'm thinking of dosidos with the wifi. Too many new crosses out lol. White lotus X nl crossed to gg4. Never seen much of mt Rainer out here. Seems to have crossed well with the gg.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yeah I feel u I always gotta bust out google sometimes when I'm shopping for new seeds or browsing for future strains/crosses


----------



## led2076 (Jul 9, 2016)

o.k. people OES did not disappoint.
completely satisfied here!
big worm prime glue in hand and I think bw's twizzler f2's as freebies.
never felt better to buy American! (no disrespect to anyone across the water intended by no means)
thanks


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Jul 10, 2016)

led2076 said:


> o.k. people OES did not disappoint.
> completely satisfied here!
> big worm prime glue in hand and I think bw's twizzler f2's as freebies.
> never felt better to buy American! (no disrespect to anyone across the water intended by no means)
> thanks


What cross is the twizzler f2? I oredered fsf and got some free too.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 10, 2016)

I think it is the kosher tangie x cherry pie f2ed. Someone else jump in here if I am wrong.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 10, 2016)

^^^what he said


----------



## led2076 (Jul 10, 2016)

please do some one.
cause I do not know what the twizzler f2 are about either.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 10, 2016)

I really believe @needsomebeans is correct saying kosher tangie x cherry pie = twizzlers , so Twizzlers x Twizzlers = Twizzlers F2. Unless he backcrossed to an original mom or dad, then that might be a IBL? lol I'm stoned so I'm just rambling but either way its gotta be good if it was worthy of f2ing.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 10, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I really believe @needsomebeans is correct saying kosher tangie x cherry pie = twizzlers , so Twizzlers x Twizzlers = Twizzlers F2. Unless he backcrossed to an original mom or dad, then that might be a IBL? lol I'm stoned so I'm just rambling but either way its gotta be good if it was worthy of f2ing.


I think that is correct. It's posted on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 10, 2016)

Good news gents, we have 2 confirmed lady DPD's in flowering. It makes sense that the males got discovered first as I was adding them to the flower room based on which one was biggest at the time. I'd say 2/5 ratio is perfectly respectable. One of the females has been flowering for 2 weeks now. I took a look at the bud formations on the older one and am already seeing purple buds! I get a lot of purple in my room during winter, but rarely even then do they show purple as early as this one did and it hasn't been below 78 in my room this season. I ended up taking 2 "monster cropped" clones from her, as I didn't do any in veg because of crowding/plant count. I'm really hoping one of em roots. I'll do some pics this week. its a pain in the ass to drag plants out of the flower room but i'll do it for this one to show dat' purple.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Space Wookie testers starting this week


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Space Wookie testers starting this week


Do it up bro, mine are staying nice and squat and smell already


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Do it up bro, mine are staying nice and squat and smell already


Bouta put them in peat pods


----------



## goodro wilson (Jul 11, 2016)

My big worms are beastin


----------



## Southerner (Jul 11, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> My big worms are beastin]


Lookin good, what strain are you running? Some of those got them super fat stems like my DPD does.


----------



## goodro wilson (Jul 12, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Lookin good, what strain are you running? Some of those got them super fat stems like my DPD does.


these are all twizzlers except there are two purple honey


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 12, 2016)

Space wookie outdoor need some advice for bug sprays or soil pests preventitives i use misters as well and domt wanna keep reapplyin after watering any input welcomed thanks !


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 12, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> My big worms are beastin View attachment 3729965


yeah little beefy mofos ant they, thanks for the pics


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 12, 2016)

if I ever get sum time this week I got a pic drop comeing


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Jul 13, 2016)

Just started my Big Worm Gear!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 15, 2016)

5 for 5 on the Space Wookies


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 15, 2016)

100% on the tight dojo..


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 15, 2016)

I see a trend here lol....
3/3 tight dojo
3/3 prime glue


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 15, 2016)

Purple honeybees


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 15, 2016)

Space wookie


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 15, 2016)

Prime crystal


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 15, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Space wookieView attachment 3733342 View attachment 3733343


Are they all space wookie mate? They look nice! Very different to mine too, mine have stayed very short and squat with fat indica leaves....keen to see how yours turn out too, seems bigworm will have some good testers for these


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 15, 2016)

Twizzlerf2s


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 15, 2016)

Forbidden space fruit


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 15, 2016)

My space wookies are Lil stretchy with more sativa ish leaves.


----------



## Thorhax (Jul 16, 2016)

very nice!!1


----------



## predd (Jul 16, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I see a trend here lol....
> 3/3 tight dojo
> 3/3 prime glue


blackcherry creme 4/4
twizzler f2 4/4
space wookie 2/2
forbidden space fruit 5/5
15/15 me too!


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Jul 17, 2016)

2 out of 5 so far, twizzler f2


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 17, 2016)

5 for 5


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Jul 17, 2016)

Update- 3 of 5 twizzler f2s broke soil.....so excited!!!!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 17, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> blackcherry dojo


Do you have any of these seeds available? Would love to have some. Sorry to bother but have not seen these on OES


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 18, 2016)

No luck on my DPD culled so many males I have 3 left and 2 of em are forming balls I believe so its down to 1 pretty much on the other hand prime crystal looking good only have culled 3 males n rest are looking promising


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 18, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> No luck on my DPD culled so many males I have 3 left and 2 of em are forming balls I believe so its down to 1 pretty much on the other hand prime crystal looking good only have culled 3 males n rest are looking promising


coming from someone thrrew out OGKB dom plants because they were mutated and growing slow. Your saying your entire DPD pack so far has been male?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 18, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> coming from someone thrrew out OGKB dom plants because they were mutated and growing slow. Your saying your entire DPD pack so far has been male?


I didn't know about ogkb had slow mutated growth and I don't see what throwing slow seedlings has to do with my plants throwing balls after 4 days of 12/12 I guess u would believe some one if they said they got all females though right suck my dick nigga


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 18, 2016)

Keep it civil


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm with traxx on this one we should be helping each other out not bickering back and fourth no offense guys.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 18, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey fellas just wanted to give aheads up I no longer have seeds directly my whole stock is going to oregoneliteseeds they are going to be my only rep so if you need anything please feel free to call toby and he will answer any questions you may have, also I have my testers lists and its full so wont need any testers at the moment if for any reason I forgot anyone and you will know who you are just hit me up, this move is gonna give me a lot more time to concentrait on breeding, I also rasied the price 5 bucks to help with shipping and seed packageing I appreciate all you guys without you guys none of this would be possible, thanks


That's unfortunate we can't scoop directly from you anymore


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 18, 2016)

Prime glue (left) Tight Dojo (right) ..11 days from soak


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 18, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I didn't know about ogkb had slow mutated growth and I don't see what throwing slow seedlings has to do with my plants throwing balls after 4 days of 12/12 I guess u would believe some one if they said they got all females though right suck my dick nigga


. Im trying to pick up what your laying down and I was merely asking if all of your DPD have been male or not. Where I made a slight poke at you was using your OGKB situation as an example. The poiint was..maybe you should infact think twice before culling plants left right and center.

I was trying to be somewhat helpful...while trying to fully understand the situation. If you did get all males thats shitty luck..was it a full pack? testers ? how many?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 18, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> . Im trying to pick up what your laying down and I was merely asking if all of your DPD have been male or not. Where I made a slight poke at you was using your OGKB situation as an example. The poiint was..maybe you should infact think twice before culling plants left right and center.
> 
> I was trying to be somewhat helpful...while trying to fully understand the situation. If you did get all males thats shitty luck..was it a full pack? testers ? how many?


I miscounted I have 4 DPD left 2 which I can see a very small ball or 2 forming gonna give it another day or two to confirm n it was obvious what I said bro that so far all dpds that have showed gender are males there's a difference between culling runts n male plants bro I know the difference I know there can be gems found in mutants I have grown them before but when u have never grown clone only strains Or even know that ogkb was in the dosido (I only knew about the hype dosidos been causing) then I think anybody would cull weak seedlings from some freebie packs especially when your trying to make room for more stable genetics because your growing 12/12 from seed on a schedule and don't got time for ogkb Dom plants to grow when they feel like it no matter how tasty or smelly people say it is


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 18, 2016)

N yeah it was a full pack


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 18, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Do you have any of these seeds available? Would love to have some. Sorry to bother but have not seen these on OES


Forbidden fruit is black cherry dojo cross with alien should be close or take on black cherry dojo genetic. They are on belle isle bean bank got me some until can get the black cherry original. Was one pack on Oes


----------



## Southerner (Jul 18, 2016)

For what its worth, my ratio turned out to be 3/6 females on DPD. I thought I only had 2/5 but I had a mislabeled plant. Sucks that you got so many males though, that's definitely rough. Here's to hoping you get some ladies with whatever you pop next.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 18, 2016)

Southerner said:


> For what its worth, my ratio turned out to be 3/6 females on DPD. I thought I only had 2/5 but I had a mislabeled plant. Sucks that you got so many males though, that's definitely rough. Here's to hoping you get some ladies with whatever you pop next.


Thanks bro I'm not giving up still got 2 more packs might pop half a pack tonight really want some purple flowers


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 18, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Thanks bro I'm not giving up still got 2 more packs might pop half a pack tonight really want some purple flowers


homie all males happen sumtimes I just paid 180 for a pack of tony cliftons and only got one shitty runt female out of the whole pack, its like the loto u when sum u lose sum, I rembering being happy as fuck when I would get 8 out of ten females so I guess u got to make up for that, got to luv the mj plant


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah I'm not mad bro I would of been if that's all I had running lol but I got your prime crystal looking good I've only culled 2 males I believe out of 11 seeds might be one or two more but I believe the rest should be some fine ladies all the males seem to be showing up first


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 19, 2016)

*So I thought it was about time I do a little report on the strains I have grown from bigworm as I haven't compiled it all together, just posts here and there. But have been growing mostly his gear with some freebies mixed in to fill space for the last year.
*
I have grown 7 of his strains total, Super Qrazy, Super Purple, Prime Crystal, Blue Kimbo, Prime Moonshine, Blue Twizzler, Black Cherry Creme, Sour Black Cherry, although technically only finished 6 since Super Qrazy was all males.

Super Qrazy: 3/5 germinated 3 males
Super Purple: 5/6 germinated 3 males 2 females
Prime Crystal: 5/5 germinated 2 males 3 females
Blue Kimbo: 5/6 germinated 2 males 3 females
Prime Moonshine: 5/5 germinated 5 females
Blue Twizzler: 6/6 germinated 2 males 4 females
Sour Black Cherry: 6/6 germinated 2 males 4 females
Black Cherry Creme: 5/6 germinated 3 males 2 females

In order from most to least favorite, I liked them all but they all had different traits to like, whether it was grow or smoke.
*1. Prime Crystal
2.Blue Kimbo 
3.Black Cherry Creme
4.Super Purple
5.Prime Moonshine
6.Super Purple
7. Blue Twizzler*
8. Sour Black Cherry*
9. Super Qrazy*
*
I put an asterisk next to the last 3 because I just finished the blue twizzler so hard to tell yet, Super Qrazy was all males and sour black cherry got hacked early because of living situation infortuantely. The sour black cherry were far enough along that what I have will still be good smoke just not fully mature.

That prime crystal was far and away my favorite, everyone was sad when that ran out lol. Thought I would like the prime moonshine too but unfortunately I don't think I am a fan of the Blue Moonshine x nl5 male. He puts a hint of blueberry in most everything he touches, which isn't one of my favorite flavors. Doesn't mean I won't smoke some tasty blueberry, just not my first choice. Although I will say I am definitely doing the Blue Kimbo again as those were all frostitutes.

And so concludes my stoner wrap up, will be popping space wookie and purple honey when the proverbial dust settles lol. Till then hope this helps some in their decision of what to grab!


----------



## Thorhax (Jul 19, 2016)

Watch out for this next drop


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Jul 19, 2016)

So far 4 of 5 twizzler f2's are top side


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 19, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Forbidden space fruit
> View attachment 3733368 View attachment 3733372


Love to watch these man. Going to start some next grow. You have a journal or grow log I can follow


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 20, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> It was a big old fat cola purple dpd female i had that got hit with unknown pollen it was male pollen so i think it was blackcherry creme but im not certain, thanks


About how long flower on the forbidden fruit? This plant good for scrog? Take to topping? Thanks in advance. Great product!


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Jul 20, 2016)

All 5 twizzler f2's are topside. I only expected 4 to pop because being a noob, i droped one of the cups and dirt went every where i scooped the dirt in a cup touching the tap root by mistake, but i put it in anyway. It was the last to go topside but it still wanted to live. Im happy


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 20, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> All 5 twizzler f2's are topside. I only expected 4 to pop because being a noob, i droped one of the cups and dirt went every where i scooped the dirt in a cup touching the tap root by mistake, but i put it in anyway. It was the last to go topside but it still wanted to live. Im happy


Awesome broski!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 20, 2016)

Prime Glue x3 (left)
Tight Dojo x3 ( right)


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Jul 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Awesome broski!


Im so stoked to have real genetics!


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Jul 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Prime Glue x3 (left)
> Tight Dojo x3 ( right)View attachment 3737113


What kind of light are they under?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 20, 2016)

4ft 4-bulb t5. In a 6x2 closet


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 20, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> Im so stoked to have real genetics!


You have a journal for these?


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone know when oes will get a restock?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 20, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> Anyone know when oes will get a restock?


This week be paitent


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 20, 2016)

I got 1 confirmed DPD female in this bihhh lol gonna pop some more beans today


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Jul 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> You have a journal for these?


Nah, i cant use it yet......


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 20, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> Anyone know when oes will get a restock?


of what gear? you can sign up for there email to get notices and special offers


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 20, 2016)

got 2 female black cherry dojo f2s going into flower next week. I'll post some pics then.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 20, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> of what gear? you can sign up for there email to get notices and special offers


Great gita red would love to see the outcome. Anybody ne finish or got forbidden fruit going? Next project for me


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 20, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> Nah, i cant use it yet......


Use what yet ? Easy to start a thread in the grow journals forum


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Jul 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Use what yet ? Easy to start a thread in the grow journals forum


Yeah i just saw that, i tried when i first joined, had not tried since. Due to the fact im using mobile, and hate typing with touch(fat fingers)a boring journal it will be.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 22, 2016)

Up potted the Space Wookies into 1 gal planters in plain Promix HP under a 6500k MH 400 watter. Pics in a couple weeks or so...will be feeding with Fox Farms nute trio pack when the time comes...temps are 70/75 , I wanna raise that a bit . That's all for now , y'all have a goodnight


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 23, 2016)

Got 8 of the forbidden going now right now getting two different phenos I'll post pics of each in a few.


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm sold just ordered 5 packs


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 23, 2016)

I'll tell what though I'm really impressed with the purple honeybees. If bigworm makes the available I'll be over them and I suggest you should too. Super easy to train and grow. What ever I throw they way love it and each one looks identical. Short squat bushes with super tight nodes and business everywhere


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 23, 2016)

Ughhhh I hate spell check on my phone meant to say and budsites every where.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 23, 2016)

By the way forbidden space fruit= alien rift x black cherry doja. Should definitely be some fire in there. I'll keep posting pics as they grow. I'm hoping to find a keeper out of the pack we'll see.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 23, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> By the way forbidden space fruit= alien rift x black cherry doja. Should definitely be some fire in there. I'll keep posting pics as they grow. I'm hoping to find a keeper out of the pack we'll see.


I have a pack of these !


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 24, 2016)

Just did a little studying on the lineage of the Space Wookie.....gonna be some fire in that !!!!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I have a pack of these !


Me three...


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Just did a little studying on the lineage of the Space Wookie.....gonna be some fire in that !!!!


Mind sharing the lineage


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jul 24, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> if I ever get sum time this week I got a pic drop comeing


I'm on the edge of my seat awaiting the bud porn also thanks for sharing with the community it's cool to see breeders who make time to speak to the customers hats off to you I'll be a new customer ordered bunch of packs off Oregon elite I'm excited to see the finished product


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 24, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Mind sharing the lineage


Jabberwocky x Alien Tarantula
damn pothead moment but I think...
Alien Tarantula = Fire OG x Alien Kush
Jabberwocky = I'm stoned and can't remember but will get back to you 



Jabberwocky = Lucky Charms x Bio Diesel


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 24, 2016)

Now the crappy news lost 3 of the 5 Space Wookie due to grower error alone....still have the remaining 2.... hoping for both to be female .


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Jabberwocky x Alien Tarantula
> damn pothead moment but I think...
> Alien Tarantula = Fire OG x Alien Kush
> Jabberwocky = I'm stoned and can't remember but will get back to you
> ...


That does sound like some fire might have to give em a go my next round


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 24, 2016)

All 3 of the Prime Crystal were male, nothing special , all culled.
On to tight dojo....


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 24, 2016)

Does OES replace gear that comes out all male. Seen a few say all males. Hell one fem out of ten would suck! 55 for one girl. Lol. Then some get 7-10 fem. guess it's a gamble?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 24, 2016)

No thats the gamble of reg seeds supposedly its a 50% chance of both genders but seeing as the gender is already in its DNA its just the luck of the seeds the breeder put in each pack so there really shouldn't be any rule of thumb for that and I actually ended up with 3 DPD females not just one like I thought and I got 5/11 girls for prime crystal


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 24, 2016)

I got all girls (5/5)from my prime moonshine. Thems the breaks man, win some you lose some


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Now the crappy news lost 3 of the 5 Space Wookie due to grower error alone....still have the remaining 2.... hoping for both to be female .


That sucks to hear man. Sending those good vibes that way. 



Pig4buzz said:


> Does OES replace gear that comes out all male. Seen a few say all males. Hell one fem out of ten would suck! 55 for one girl. Lol. Then some get 7-10 fem. guess it's a gamble?


I have found that it balances itself out as you plant more reg seeds. I cant get mad if plant _JUST _5 seeds or 10 seeds and dont find multiple females. Out of 12 seeds that made it to flower i had 7 males and 5 females. Cant be mad at those numbers when i paid 77$ for a buy one get one of Bodhi seeds. I'm about to buy a pack of fems. An wise man once told me its good to throw a few fems in with the regs to get a guaranteed harvest. OES has a decent fem selection to run alongside this bigworm gear. I have clones of my females that i run next to the regs. Good luck y'all 

Tight Dojo (right)
Prime Glue (left)


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Jul 25, 2016)

2nd cup from the right has shot past two plants that are 2 weeks ahead. Those damn Big Worm Genetics!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> 2nd cup from the right has shot past two plants that are 2 weeks ahead. Those damn Big Worm Genetics!!!


Thats awesome


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 27, 2016)

What y'all think is this a Hermie? Def some weird growth I need advice prime crystal girl


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 27, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> What y'all think is this a Hermie? Def some weird growth I need advice prime crystal girl


I dont see anything in those pics that indicates hermie.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I dont see anything in those pics that indicates hermie.


The node under my finger nail zoom in its throwing out hairs but u can see theirs some weird green growth going on as well


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 27, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> What y'all think is this a Hermie? Def some weird growth I need advice prime crystal girl


Tbh...it just looks like new calyx growth.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 27, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Forbidden fruit is black cherry dojo cross with alien should be close or take on black cherry dojo genetic. They are on belle isle bean bank got me some until can get the black cherry original. Was one pack on Oes


Just want all to know I got my order from belle isle bean bank. Two days later after estimated arrival date. Got order and 5 freebies. Forbbiden space fruit. 12 seeds instead of ten. The free were not named but a cross of sour brother x something breath. Would need to open safe. Also their site is down for maintenance.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 27, 2016)

Blue twizzler 1 female , waiting in the purple pheno to show sex


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh BTW even though I got a lot of DPD males I'm still very happy the strain lives up to its name barely any bud growth right Now but u can clearly see the purple can't wait for harvest finally some real purple genetics


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 30, 2016)

Prime Crystal


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 31, 2016)

Day 2 of flowering
Blue twizzler got 2 pheno one tall and purple and à small one starting to have a sweet smell, both female

They are in 7l pot


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 31, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Day 2 of flowering
> Blue twizzler got 2 pheno one tall and purple and à small one starting to have a sweet smell, both female
> 
> They are in 7l pot
> View attachment 3746330


I hope I can find the peach pheno of the blue twizzler that I found. The smoke wasn't super powerful but my woman loved it. Gotta keep mamma happy.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 31, 2016)

Three Prime Crystals are in the ground.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 31, 2016)

If anyone is looking for a super frosty strain....look no further than Blue Kimbo from bigworm...the frost at 4 weeks of flower is absolutely incredible


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> If anyone is looking for a super frosty strain....look no further than Blue Kimbo from bigworm...the frost at 4 weeks of flower is absolutely incredible


Show us @eastcoastmo love to see frost


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 31, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Show us @eastcoastmo love to see frost


I will post pics up tonight


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 31, 2016)

So far 4/4 females purple honeybee 3/4 fems space wookie 2/3 fems twizzlers and it's looking like most of my fsf and prime crystal are fems too. I can't complain but I wasnt expecting this many females so now I have to make more room or put some outside. Took a couple clones off each except for the purple honeybees I took a lot of clones. I haven't seen it flowered yet but the structure alone one these plants I love it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2016)

Here are the 2 Blue Kimbo's @ 24 days. 

 

 

And Space wookie also @ 24 days.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here are the 2 Blue Kimbo's @ 24 days.
> 
> View attachment 3746618
> 
> ...


Very good....my Space Wookie showing those thin bladed fans , what's the stretch like on those ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Very good....my Space Wookie showing those thin bladed fans , what's the stretch like on those ?


Cheers bro. Very little stretch on mine hey, they are the shortest out of all of them!


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 1, 2016)

Dpd


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here are the 2 Blue Kimbo's @ 24 days.
> 
> View attachment 3746618
> 
> ...


Super frosty @ 24 days...very nice


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 1, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Dpd


How far in on the flip?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 1, 2016)

Here's a better pic HPs and flash together made it look weird very dark purple colors from all 3 I have


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 1, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> How far in on the flip?


a little over 2 weeks I think


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 1, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Here's a better pic HPs and flash together made it look weird very dark purple colors from all 3 I have


Nice!
That def looks better without all the yellow lol


----------



## doniawon (Aug 1, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> So far 4/4 females purple honeybee 3/4 fems space wookie 2/3 fems twizzlers and it's looking like most of my fsf and prime crystal are fems too. I can't complain but I wasnt expecting this many females so now I have to make more room or put some outside. Took a couple clones off each except for the purple honeybees I took a lot of clones. I haven't seen it flowered yet but the structure alone one these plants I love it.


Send me ur extras. Specially that space wookie! Lol
Need em'


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 1, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Nice!
> That def looks better without all the yellow lol


Lol thanks bro


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here are the 2 Blue Kimbo's @ 24 days.
> 
> View attachment 3746618
> 
> ...


More dank on the way eh


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 1, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Here's a better pic HPs and flash together made it look weird very dark purple colors from all 3 I have


Now that's sexy


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Now that's sexy


Whooooaaa bro she's still underage lol jk


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 1, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Whooooaaa bro she's still underage lol jk


Lmao budophile


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Here's a better pic HPs and flash together made it look weird very dark purple colors from all 3 I have


Looking good fam. I see that purple coming through already


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lmao budophile


Hahahaha


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good fam. I see that purple coming through already


thanks vato


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> More dank on the way eh


I sure hope so bro


----------



## Southerner (Aug 1, 2016)

All three of my DPD are purple and its way too warm in my grow right now to be because of anything but genetics. This is the oldest one, lost track of what date I started her but its probably 2-3 weeks. If you're one of the people who can not get a plant to go purple no matter how many you've tried, this is for you. Ill check back in after a few weeks once she starts bulking up.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 1, 2016)

Southerner said:


> All three of my DPD are purple and its way too warm in my grow right now to be because of anything but genetics. This is the oldest one, lost track of what date I started her but its probably 2-3 weeks. If you're one of the people who can not get a plant to go purple no matter how many you've tried, this is for you. Ill check back in after a few weeks once she starts bulking up.


Even the trichomes look purple-ish lol


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 2, 2016)

just put 2 female black cherry dojo f2s in flower room. I'll post pics soon


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2016)

holy shit batmani appolgize im suck a fuckin slacker wow man you guys rock thanks @natro.hydro for the documentation all of you guys thanks so much I luv looking at all the Purdy colors in marijuana it truly is an amazeing plant, sorry for slacking but im sending in gear tomorrow to oregoneliteseeds, 1 buckeye purple x dpd, 2 prime glue, 3 tight dojo, possibly orange cookies x gg#4 x buckeye purple it depends how the germ test goes same for the prime crystal x bcd and im sending in sum freebie packs of buckeye purple f3, and then its all purple strains mix with a little rude boi og and stardawg,popped the rest of the mint chocolatchip, kimbo kush and spirt in the sky so it will be interesting, thanks


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sorry for slacking but im sending in gear tomorrow to oregoneliteseeds, 1 buckeye purple x dpd, 2 prime glue, 3 tight dojo, possibly orange cookies x gg#4 x buckeye purple it depends how the germ test goes same for the prime crystal x bcd and im sending in sum freebie packs of buckeye purple f3, and then its all purple strains mix with a little rude boi og and stardawg,popped the rest of the mint chocolatchip, kimbo kush and spirt in the sky so it will be interesting, thanks


Doesnt sound like you've been slacking lol


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> holy shit batmani appolgize im suck a fuckin slacker wow man you guys rock thanks @natro.hydro for the documentation all of you guys thanks so much I luv looking at all the Purdy colors in marijuana it truly is an amazeing plant, sorry for slacking but im sending in gear tomorrow to oregoneliteseeds, 1 buckeye purple x dpd, 2 prime glue, 3 tight dojo, possibly orange cookies x gg#4 x buckeye purple it depends how the germ test goes same for the prime crystal x bcd and im sending in sum freebie packs of buckeye purple f3, and then its all purple strains mix with a little rude boi og and stardawg,popped the rest of the mint chocolatchip, kimbo kush and spirt in the sky so it will be interesting, thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2016)

hahaha nah I meant slacking off on posting pics and comeing on rollitup, its a little stressful in my life and my lady are the only thing keeping my ass sane, I just got a lot of catch up to do, one man show, everybody thinks its easy growing bud they say oh its just a weed it will grow all by itself, people that say that ant never grew weed in there life this shit is hard work, cant wait for next year I plain on moveing out to Oregon for a bit to grow treez, im gonna get sum pics up for my rollituppers that don't do ig, thanks


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hahaha nah I meant slacking off on posting pics and comeing on rollitup, its a little stressful in my life and my lady are the only thing keeping my ass sane, I just got a lot of catch up to do, one man show, everybody thinks its easy growing bud they say oh its just a weed it will grow all by itself, people that say that ant never grew weed in there life this shit is hard work, cant wait for next year I plain on moveing out to Oregon for a bit to grow treez, im gonna get sum pics up for my rollituppers that don't do ig, thanks


Lol ain't that the truth I try putting some of my homies on with free shit n what little basic advice i can offer n they be like nah I'm just gonna grow it just to see what happens and I'm just like okay lol anyway come harvest time shit is full of mites n one of my dudes let a auto go for like 4 months lol I have people who still think homegrown weed is flavorless the hay smell from shitty practices til I started showing em my shit I used to think the same until I realized its just people that don't take the time to just google some shit n think its all just water n it will grow on its own


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 2, 2016)

People still out there that think loud comes from the magic factory with some secret ingredient


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hahaha nah I meant slacking off on posting pics and comeing on rollitup, its a little stressful in my life and my lady are the only thing keeping my ass sane, I just got a lot of catch up to do, one man show, everybody thinks its easy growing bud they say oh its just a weed it will grow all by itself, people that say that ant never grew weed in there life this shit is hard work, cant wait for next year I plain on moveing out to Oregon for a bit to grow treez, im gonna get sum pics up for my rollituppers that don't do ig, thanks


I'm still slackin on the IG thing so I rely on RIU for the eye candy and gear drops.
I'm gonna have to get with the program...


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm scared to have IG .


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hahaha nah I meant slacking off on posting pics and comeing on rollitup, its a little stressful in my life and my lady are the only thing keeping my ass sane, I just got a lot of catch up to do, one man show, everybody thinks its easy growing bud they say oh its just a weed it will grow all by itself, people that say that ant never grew weed in there life this shit is hard work, cant wait for next year I plain on moveing out to Oregon for a bit to grow treez, im gonna get sum pics up for my rollituppers that don't do ig, thanks


I knew what you meant buddy just having a good time. This thread is a must read for me everyday....that means you're doing something right 


SmokyLungs said:


> People still out there that think loud comes from the magic factory with some secret ingredient


So true! Lol
My brother, ex (baby mama) , father -in law, mom, even pastors lol ( family member ) have all been set straight by my information on "loud" lol now father in law is my best friend 


skunkwreck said:


> I'm scared to have IG .


i was too. Private settings and not selling anything are your best bet. Its definitely a nice place to get info on new drops, mom and dad pics etc


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 3, 2016)

Uh oh


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 3, 2016)

A couple Space Wookie babies


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 3, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Uh oh


FOR GOD SAKE MAN YOU FORGOT TO TUCK YOUR NUTS


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 3, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 3748427


DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN

WTF man aint that some shit what a way to go


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 3, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> FOR GOD SAKE MAN YOU FORGOT TO TUCK YOUR NUTS


LOOK AT IT!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Aug 3, 2016)

That poor squirrel forgot to tuck them nuts!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 3, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Uh oh


 

What strain?


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 3, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hahaha nah I meant slacking off on posting pics and comeing on rollitup, its a little stressful in my life and my lady are the only thing keeping my ass sane, I just got a lot of catch up to do, one man show, everybody thinks its easy growing bud they say oh its just a weed it will grow all by itself, people that say that ant never grew weed in there life this shit is hard work, cant wait for next year I plain on moveing out to Oregon for a bit to grow treez, im gonna get sum pics up for my rollituppers that don't do ig, thanks


Hey bro like I said before WE SUPPORT YOU!! Don't worry about that we know you are one man working hard to make us happy and you stand up behind your product, take your time We know you don't forget us but you have a life too keep your head up bro


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 3, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> View attachment 3748515
> 
> What strain?


Prime crystal


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 3, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 3748427


HAHAHAHAHAHA oh fuck, this pic made me spit out my coffee!


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 4, 2016)

Get them beans Get them beans 20% off with................20off............at OES


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

@bigworm6969 when you gonna restock the Black Cherry Crème bro ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3748843


I'm waiting on those to drop !


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 4, 2016)

Space wookie outdoors


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 4, 2016)

Two of my forbidden space girls.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Space wookie outdoors View attachment 3749683


Very nice looking


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks @skunkwreck!


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 5, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Two of my forbidden space girls.View attachment 3749822 View attachment 3749821


I will be very interested watching these girls flower out, thank you for posting pics of them up @Eastcoasttreez !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2016)

Some @bigworm6969 bud porn for the evening  

Blue kimbo. One reeks of sour berry funk, the other is earthy, berry and chocolate. 

 

 

Space wookie. Both these girls have a fruity must smell.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some @bigworm6969 bud porn for the evening
> 
> Blue kimbo. One reeks of sour berry funk, the other is earthy, berry and chocolate.
> 
> ...


Super dankful looking Easty....that Blue Kimbo really caught my attention.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 6, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Thanks @skunkwreck!


I don't remember what you're thanking me for but you are most welcome.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Super dankful looking Easty....that Blue Kimbo really caught my attention.


Cheers brother! Yep, that BK is making me salivate lol


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 7, 2016)

little over a week and it's all ready turning purple from the inside out. My favorite purple honeybee


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey all you big worm fans, and of course, my brother big worm!

just stopping in to report, gorilla spirit, super qrazy, prime moonshine, are all on time triggering. Everything is setting flowers at 43 degrees. The prime moonshine is 8+ foot tall now, and prob 8 foot across. The gorilla spirit (one month behind - addition to the greenhouse) has really taken off, very wide bush, no training required. Ill get some fresh pics up here asap. Im spending much more of my time on IG these days, so haven't had th time to keep up on RIU. 

Anyway, hope all is well with everyone. As always,

stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

Gorilla spirit. Shes in native soil, some rabbit shit top dressed, straw mulch, and some marigolds planted around her. K.I.S.S


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

Prime moonshine. Uneven growth - she got munched on by goats early in life, and her spots gets shaded first by trees behind her, will have to remember that for next near and be more aggressive on the plant thats here next year


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 8, 2016)

Definitely some good shit... ive ran the Purple Voodoo in the past, liked it allot.. however @ bigworm6969. I'm interested in that Peyote Purple x Cherry cross you was working on.... any word on release date bro? OH... just to let you know man I started 2 ech of the Prime Glue & also the Tight Dojo.. trucking along nicely.. 


Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3614985
> well well happy to say that the good homie @bigworm6969 got them nice genetics and went ahead and bought 3 packs and every order gets 2 packs of freebies! What a deal! Im not conding sales nor paid to do this lol i just have been following him and seeing pics so i went ahead and got a few and just happy to share my thoughts
> 
> 1x forbidden space fruit
> ...


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 8, 2016)

I just copped a killer sounding strain myself.. Looks suburb also.. it's MOAC (Mother Of All Cherries) I'd say she'll make a damn fine cross mixed with something like the Voodoo, or hell even the Peyote.. might play around with it to see wht comes about.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

I have a mother if all cherries male, funny you mention it, as it's not a famous one!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 8, 2016)

I hear ya.. well not to be famous, it sure looks like it should be... lol. Of course we all know though, how 1 strain looks compared to the website pic and actual garden can be completely different outcomes. Look,taste,smell and all. It's all in the phenos. Hopefully you and myself both end up with a "famous" pheno of the MOAC.. I can only cross my fingers when it comes to getting a male.. hopefully I will thgh, atleast so I can make a few hundred beans to keep goin for a few years.. 


papapayne said:


> I have a mother if all cherries male, funny you mention it, as it's not a famous one!


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 9, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I just copped a killer sounding strain myself.. Looks suburb also.. it's MOAC (Mother Of All Cherries) I'd say she'll make a damn fine cross mixed with something like the Voodoo, or hell even the Peyote.. might play around with it to see wht comes about.


Is that In House MOAC?


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 12, 2016)

Sure is..


deeproots74 said:


> Is that In House MOAC?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 12, 2016)

Some prime crystal and DPD starting to stack n get frosty very nice


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Some prime crystal and DPD starting to stack n get frosty very nice


Looking damn good Smoky


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 12, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Some prime crystal and DPD starting to stack n get frosty very nice


Beautiful mate!


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank u kind sirs sorry for the shitty focus on the PC strain pics I'll upload some more better pics in a week when things get better and I hope u find out what happened big worm cuz that is a major major problemo homie I hope u not in any trouble n I suggest u figure out what happened or switch up post office/mailing info before sending out anything else peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2016)

Some bigworm porn for your weekend 

Blue kimbo x2




Space wookie x2


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 18, 2016)

^wow nice pics mo!

I got 10/10 on my space wookie and 2/4 on my purple honey. The purple honey that didn't sprout were weird, they broke the shell and kinda grew cotyledons but no tap root... might have just been to much moisture for them. But all that made it are in party cups now for 2 weeks till 2 gal pots and currently in a closet till I get my tent set up again.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some bigworm porn for your weekend
> 
> Blue kimbo x2
> 
> ...


Is that some purple on the Blue Kimbo?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 18, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Is that some purple on the Blue Kimbo?


It is indeed mate, both blue kimbos have got a purple tinge to them


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 19, 2016)

I've been finding nanners on my forbidden space fruit but my purple honeybee straight shines.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 19, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I've been finding nanners on my forbidden space fruit but my purple honeybee straight shines.View attachment 3761269 View attachment 3761270 View attachment 3761271


Just one of your fsf or all with the nanners?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 19, 2016)

2 of the so far. One just had a couple the other had a bunch. It was bitch plucking them all off. I almost wanted to just toss the plant but I couldn't bring myself to do so the buds look to promising.


----------



## goodro wilson (Aug 22, 2016)

Twizzlers f2  Purple honey


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Twizzlers f2View attachment 3763397 View attachment 3763398 Purple honey


Very nice


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2016)

Here's a few shots of bigworms Blue Kimbo and Space Wookie

BK #1
 

BK #4
 

Sw #1
 

SW #3


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone know anything about the Super Crazy cbd strain or thc high and its genetics? Thanks


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Anyone know anything about the Super Crazy cbd strain or thc high and its genetics? Thanks


If it's Bigworm it's Super Qrazy
TGA's Qrazytrain x (B's). Superstitious 
More head buzz then body .


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 24, 2016)

Prime c day 42


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> If it's Bigworm it's Super Qrazy
> TGA's Qrazytrain x (B's). Superstitious
> More head buzz then body .


Yeah it shows super crazy on Oes. Thanks skunk.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have some super crazy clones I need to flower soon. I had to chop the seed plants since I haven't been running the indoor flower


----------



## papapayne (Aug 24, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Anyone know anything about the Super Crazy cbd strain or thc high and its genetics? Thanks


The pheno I kept was very floral smelling and tasting, like roses and lavender. Resin content was very high, reminded me gorilla glue. Not the densest stuff, but still very tight and sticky. Average yield, 9 week flower time, pm resistant. She's in my stable a while. Pics are in this thread and my thread.

She has a very happy bubbly giggly high, happy thoughts, good vibes and a permanent smile. Not much body stone, great for day smoke and social situations.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 24, 2016)

Shorter one is gorilla spirit, taller beast is prime moonshine


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 24, 2016)

Started my reg patch two weeks later then I wanted.
Prime Crystal


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> The pheno I kept was very floral smelling and tasting, like roses and lavender. Resin content was very high, reminded me gorilla glue. Not the densest stuff, but still very tight and sticky. Average yield, 9 week flower time, pm resistant. She's in my stable a while. Pics are in this thread and my thread.
> 
> She has a very happy bubbly giggly high, happy thoughts, good vibes and a permanent smile. Not much body stone, great for day smoke and social situations.


Yeah you limit those who can see your thread. Very understandable thanks for the info


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have some super crazy clones I need to flower soon. I had to chop the seed plants since I haven't been running the indoor flower


Ok is it super crazy or super qrazy. Or are they the same


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 24, 2016)

Make that two Prime Crystals
I just found a male.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 24, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Yeah you limit those who can see your thread. Very understandable thanks for the info


My outdoor thread should be good to go, or if you search super qrazy with my username. I have a couple people blocked but shouldn't be affecting you.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 24, 2016)

They are probably in this thread or big worms thread if u can't find them in my threads


----------



## papapayne (Aug 24, 2016)

Just so you dont have to hunt, Heres my 2 phenos.

Both were very high quality, one showed total pm immunity, one got pm. Was an easy choice on keepers. Both made stellar bud, that was very sticky and loaded with terps.



Second pic is the pheno I kept / am keeping


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 24, 2016)

My space wookie was the runt and ended up being the biggest good looking out bigworm pics coming soon!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 25, 2016)

After checking out eastcoastsmo's Blue Kimbo I do believe I'm goin to have to score me a pck of those!! Bad ass looking trees to say the least. I'm sure they'll smoke good to. I need some toke that will knock my dick n da dirt.  na serious, I rlly do need something tht wld help with sleeping. I have rls and shit keeps me up hours on end. Anyone knw who has the BK available, and what pcks are they available in, 3,5,10 Or is there a single option? Thanks 4 any info on that..


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 25, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> After checking out eastcoastsmo's Blue Kimbo I do believe I'm goin to have to score me a pck of those!! Bad ass looking trees to say the least. I'm sure they'll smoke good to. I need some toke that will knock my dick n da dirt.  na serious, I rlly do need something tht wld help with sleeping. I have rls and shit keeps me up hours on end. Anyone knw who has the BK available, and what pcks are they available in, 3,5,10 Or is there a single option? Thanks 4 any info on that..


I know he pretty much sells pack of ten. Oes is out of stock but they do have tight dojo in stock and i am about to put those in flower in about a week or so. Following someone on ig that is flowering it. Great cross and anything with gg4 in it shines through. Or keep your eyes open in this thread alot of good guys who keep an eye out for drops. And once in a while BW will pop in and let us know whats on deck. Good luck broski


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 25, 2016)

What everyone's opinion on the purple honeybee and space wookie so far? They've definitely exceeded my expectations thus far. I love the purple honeybee but the space wookies are starting to throw out insane amount of frost. I know bigworm said he didn't plan on making more space wookie unless the testers were really worth it. I think he should definitely make more of both I'd buy them up in a second.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> What everyone's opinion on the purple honeybee and space wookie so far? They've definitely exceeded my expectations thus far. I love the purple honeybee but the space wookies are starting to throw out insane amount of frost. I know bigworm said he didn't plan on making more space wookie unless the testers were really worth it. I think he should definitely make more of both I'd buy them up in a second.


The Wookie's I find are VERY resilient...they got away from me fast , lost all fan leaves...first time I'd considered tossing plants but I couldn't do it...Still looking tattered but if you had seen them 3 weeks ago smh I think he should keep it around.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

SW #2


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

SW #3


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 25, 2016)

Cool. Thanks a ton bro. Yeah I have the Tight Dojo & Prime Glue. Started 1 of each and had so much going on at that time with other strains I totally forgot about um being in my seedling room went to check on um and they was fried ): oh well I have 3 others I can play with here soon. Just been reading alot of good reviews on that BK is why I was asking. Any word on um wld be appreciated. That'd be awesome if someone finds out they are in stock b4 me and would let me knw. I'd get ya back  Peace & love to everyone fam.


WindyCityKush said:


> I know he pretty much sells pack of ten. Oes is out of stock but they do have tight dojo in stock and i am about to put those in flower in about a week or so. Following someone on ig that is flowering it. Great cross and anything with gg4 in it shines through. Or keep your eyes open in this thread alot of good guys who keep an eye out for drops. And once in a while BW will pop in and let us know whats on deck. Good luck broski


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 25, 2016)

Really digging pheno 3 bro  I want to place my bet now that that will be your keeper if not a male.


skunkwreck said:


> SW #3View attachment 3765392


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> a male.


That's what I figure...it'll be male .


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah he she kinda does look like it huh? Well if so hopefully he will be a super male, and you can make you a few crosses or some beans of each pheno 1 & 2.  win win..


skunkwreck said:


> That's what I figure...it'll be male .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 25, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> What everyone's opinion on the purple honeybee and space wookie so far? They've definitely exceeded my expectations thus far. I love the purple honeybee but the space wookies are starting to throw out insane amount of frost. I know bigworm said he didn't plan on making more space wookie unless the testers were really worth it. I think he should definitely make more of both I'd buy them up in a second.


Both my space wookie's are frosty as hell as well mate. One of my girls really didn't appreciate being wet though so didnt do as well as the other. The one that never skipped a beat though...wow, super frosty and dense af! Has a sweet and spicy smell to her as well. Compared to the blue kimbo's though...the blue kimbos have a lot more frost!!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 25, 2016)

@skunkwreck that #3 sw looks awesome and i love how you brought those mofos back to life.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> @skunkwreck that #3 sw looks awesome and i love how you brought those mofos back to life.


Thanks bro but they are way behind from where they should be at this point. I hope at the end they shine .


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey guys. If you don't mind and have the time, and or just feel like shooting the shit, please stop over on my thread. Links here https://www.rollitup.org/p/12899321/ I absolutely love me some bud porn, so feel free to stop by and post um up anytime your up to it. Will be running 2 x BW genetics Prime Glue + Tight Dojo. Plus many,many more strains. Won't name them here being there's so many. I have 8 different strains in flower now. No thread jack intended.  hope to see you there. Peace & love fam..


----------



## predd (Aug 26, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> What everyone's opinion on the purple honeybee and space wookie so far? They've definitely exceeded my expectations thus far. I love the purple honeybee but the space wookies are starting to throw out insane amount of frost. I know bigworm said he didn't plan on making more space wookie unless the testers were really worth it. I think he should definitely make more of both I'd buy them up in a second.


My first space wookie girl is frosting out early in flower....looks like a keeper, I'm hoping for some lavender smell to kick in, low smell so far.......I do have a crazy smelling space fruit....straight watermelon very early in flower, hopefully she will frost up


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

The Space Wookies have a sweet funk going when you brush up against them  me likey so far .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

Close up's


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Close up's View attachment 3766208 View attachment 3766209 View attachment 3766211


Trichomes already....sweet!


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a question for anyone familiar with the Black Cherry Dojo... I was given some clones, and I was wondering if anyone can tell me what the finishing time is. Also, how does it do as an indoor plant? I was thinking of growing them in a SOG, but it looks as though the buds tend to be small, so I'm not sure it lends itself to a lollipop style grow. Anyone have any insights? Maybe a good plant for a SCROG?

Thanks!!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 27, 2016)

Front right is space wookie front left i cherry pie back left deadhead og right back is jack straw center is grape ape thanks alot yall!'n big shout out to @Traxx187 for the thread still goin strong and @bigworm6969 for those dope genetics and love for the testers!! Stay solid everyone and happy growing!!!' First outdoor grow planting outside late attacked by bugs defiencies but we still here!!! Glad got to share this with you all mich love to the rollitup family!!'


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Aug 27, 2016)

That's quite a fence you have there... I don't think there's any way those plants are going to get out of there. They're too short to climb that thing. 

OK, fuck, I'm stoned. Ignore me....


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 28, 2016)

Forbidden packing it on early


----------



## PCXV (Aug 28, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Forbidden packing it on earlyView attachment 3768095


Nice! Please update with a picture when it's close to finish.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 28, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Forbidden packing it on earlyView attachment 3768095


Hey that's the only strain I was able to get. From worm Lol.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 28, 2016)

Down to my last Prime Crystal
I'll know this week if it's a female.
Pic from five days ago.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 28, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Forbidden packing it on earlyView attachment 3768095


Looking good bro! How far along is she?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2016)

Double Bucks will be going down very soon. Hopefully I get two good plants out of the twin beans like it looks like it should


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

Meant to post up pics of mine from day 60. These girls are coming down this weekend regardless! 

Blue kimbo x 2

 

 

Space wookie x 2


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Meant to post up pics of mine from day 60. These girls are coming down this weekend regardless!
> 
> Blue kimbo x 2
> 
> ...


Beautiful man. Im loving you the fade on them kimbos


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 29, 2016)

I had a twin seed from mycotek and I only got one plant out of it but you never know.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Double Bucks will be going down very soon. Hopefully I get two good plants out of the twin beans like it looks like it should View attachment 3768269View attachment 3768270


Looks like set of nuts. Hope that's not a omen


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 29, 2016)

I was thinking a heart. But I see where your coming from.. balls tit is.


Pig4buzz said:


> Looks like set of nuts. Hope that's not a omen


----------



## higher self (Aug 29, 2016)

Damn I need to get familiar with the bigworm's gear lol!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Beautiful man. Im loving you the fade on them kimbos


They are very pretty hey, I'm loving the colour change too!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 29, 2016)

What was the lineage on the black cherry creme again?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 31, 2016)

@Sassafras¥ ...I'd be looking out for some Blue Kimbos at OES tonight. Not sure if they will restock those but there is a big drop going on.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 31, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> @Sassafras¥ ...I'd be looking out for some Blue Kimbos at OES tonight. Not sure if they will restock those but there is a big drop going on.


Ok cool deal.. thnx 4 the heads up bro.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 31, 2016)

Hell cant even work lol for looking at Oes site to see if the drop hit. Lol. 2:30 was late for this old man staying up.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 31, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Hell cant even work lol for looking at Oes site to see if the drop hit. Lol. 2:30 was late for this old man staying up.


Do you have IG? If you do turn on your post notifications because most times he post there to let you know the drop is live


----------



## 23Jumpman23 (Aug 31, 2016)

Been wanting to try these genetics, going to have to look into that blue kimbo for sure


----------



## 23Jumpman23 (Aug 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Do you have IG? If you do turn on your post notifications because most times he post there to let you know the drop is live


And i need an IG hella bad for these reasons!


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 31, 2016)

RIUers,

If any of you have IG you all should check it out asap. Bigworm6969 is auctioning off some gear. Some fire and rare packs available. Crystal Blue and the last ever pack of Prime Crystal are available direct through him. Also sounds like the worm could use a little support with these purchases so if you have an interest pop on over and check him out. Show some support and love to the man who breeds fire for us.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Do you have IG? If you do turn on your post notifications because most times he post there to let you know the drop is live


IG?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 31, 2016)

Us folks in prohibition states don't use IG....quickest way to get knocked off .

Edit: or FB for that matter. !


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 31, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> IG?


Instagram


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 31, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Instagram


Yeah figured it out. I am a old fucker. Can other people see who you follow?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 31, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Yeah figured it out. I am a old fucker. Can other people see who you follow?


Yep only if they follow you though


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 31, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Yeah figured it out. I am a old fucker. Can other people see who you follow?


Lol I ain't no spring chicken myself


----------



## Southerner (Aug 31, 2016)

Thought id get one last picture in of my favorite DPD out of three before I harvest her tonight. Grown in soil w/ water only in a 5g pot and ganna be taken at day 55. Harvest seems like itll be above average but ill have see how it dries up. Smell is very sweet. As well as this being an easy plant for any grower, I think this line would also make excellent breeders stock for crosses. They all have thick, hollow stems that need no support for large colas that obviously have all the color any connoisseur could ask for. I did have some foxtailing, but that is my fault and the result of the hot summer rising temps well into the 90's in the grow at times. I still have half a pack of DPDs, but will be popping my Prime Crystal in the near future. Keep up the great discussion.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 31, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Thought id get one last picture in of my favorite DPD out of three before I harvest her tonight. Grown in soil w/ water only in a 5g pot and ganna be taken at day 55. Harvest seems like itll be above average but ill have see how it dries up. Smell is very sweet. As well as this being an easy plant for any grower, I think this line would also make excellent breeders stock for crosses. They all have thick, hollow stems that need no support for large colas that obviously have all the color any connoisseur could ask for. I did have some foxtailing, but that is my fault and the result of the hot summer rising temps well into the 90's in the grow at times. I still have half a pack of DPDs, but will be popping my Prime Crystal in the near future. Keep up the great discussion.


Holy frosty purple marbles batman!


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 31, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Us folks in prohibition states don't use IG....quickest way to get knocked off .


Meh, take the geotag/location off the pic and for all they know I took that pic in timbuktu. 
I was beyond paranoid when I started but I have come to the opinion that when it comes to growing weed it's like taking a dick pic... Don't show your face!!


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 31, 2016)

I have an ig but I don't post pics. Of anything lol. I literally only have it to make connections and contacts you can't make without it. Get to know one or two people and they will vouch for you to the ones who are concerned your profile is blank lol. If you want breeder direct it can be the only way to go.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 31, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Thought id get one last picture in of my favorite DPD out of three before I harvest her tonight. Grown in soil w/ water only in a 5g pot and ganna be taken at day 55. Harvest seems like itll be above average but ill have see how it dries up. Smell is very sweet. As well as this being an easy plant for any grower, I think this line would also make excellent breeders stock for crosses. They all have thick, hollow stems that need no support for large colas that obviously have all the color any connoisseur could ask for. I did have some foxtailing, but that is my fault and the result of the hot summer rising temps well into the 90's in the grow at times. I still have half a pack of DPDs, but will be popping my Prime Crystal in the near future. Keep up the great discussion.


Now that's sexy as all right there


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 31, 2016)

Prime Crystal


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 1, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Thought id get one last picture in of my favorite DPD out of three before I harvest her tonight. Grown in soil w/ water only in a 5g pot and ganna be taken at day 55. Harvest seems like itll be above average but ill have see how it dries up. Smell is very sweet. As well as this being an easy plant for any grower, I think this line would also make excellent breeders stock for crosses. They all have thick, hollow stems that need no support for large colas that obviously have all the color any connoisseur could ask for. I did have some foxtailing, but that is my fault and the result of the hot summer rising temps well into the 90's in the grow at times. I still have half a pack of DPDs, but will be popping my Prime Crystal in the near future. Keep up the great discussion.


What's the nose on that fine chica?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 1, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Thought id get one last picture in of my favorite DPD out of three before I harvest her tonight. Grown in soil w/ water only in a 5g pot and ganna be taken at day 55. Harvest seems like itll be above average but ill have see how it dries up. Smell is very sweet. As well as this being an easy plant for any grower, I think this line would also make excellent breeders stock for crosses. They all have thick, hollow stems that need no support for large colas that obviously have all the color any connoisseur could ask for. I did have some foxtailing, but that is my fault and the result of the hot summer rising temps well into the 90's in the grow at times. I still have half a pack of DPDs, but will be popping my Prime Crystal in the near future. Keep up the great discussion.


She is magical! Definitely a connoiseur's delight


----------



## Southerner (Sep 1, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> What's the nose on that fine chica?


Very much like a greasy, sweet skunk. I'll do a small smoke test when the main stage of drying is done.


----------



## Mazey Farms (Sep 1, 2016)

I was able to score some prime purple and prime aliens all while helping a brother out... Didn't realize that was the last of the prime Crystal doh! 

Big worm said he was going to do another run of the double bucks, so I don't feel as bad about missing out on those last night. 



churtmunk said:


> RIUers,
> 
> If any of you have IG you all should check it out asap. Bigworm6969 is auctioning off some gear. Some fire and rare packs available. Crystal Blue and the last ever pack of Prime Crystal are available direct through him. Also sounds like the worm could use a little support with these purchases so if you have an interest pop on over and check him out. Show some support and love to the man who breeds fire for us.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2016)

How fast did the double bucks go? I am popping mine Sunday. Also scored a pack of blackcherry dojo f2 I will pop with them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2016)

Have a pack of prime moonshine and super purple also if any might be interested


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> How fast did the double bucks go? I am popping mine Sunday. Also scored a pack of blackcherry dojo f2 I will pop with them


less than 5 minutes.


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2016)

I can not wait for the winter to set in..

Blue kimbo
Sour blackcherry 
Prime crystal 
Prime moonshine 
Super purple
Super crazy


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> I can not wait for the winter to set in..
> 
> Blue kimbo
> Sour blackcherry
> ...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> I can not wait for the winter to set in..
> 
> Blue kimbo
> Sour blackcherry
> ...


Shit yeah, you'll have a lot of frost for the summer Gen! The blue kimbo is one of the frostiest strains in my current grow, equal to the gg4 x forum cookies!


----------



## deeproots74 (Sep 2, 2016)

@happy_dabber (Instagram) has a auction going down with some bigworm gear


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 2, 2016)

Down to my last Prime Crystal
 
And it's a girl!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Down to my last Prime Crystal
> View attachment 3771739
> And it's a girl!


I needa cut homie lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I needa cut homie lol


I figured you were in a permissive state, for whatever reason; Prohibition-staters unite!...or some shit like that.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I figured you were in a permissive state, for whatever reason; Prohibition-staters unite!...or some shit like that.


Sometimes I act like I am but no full blown prohibition state . I'm careful for the most part but now I just joined IG 15 mins ago...so far I'm following Bigworm. , happy_dabber and Doc's Dank Seeds


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2016)

I still don't know how to use it lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Sometimes I act like I am but no full blown prohibition state . I'm careful for the most part but now I just joined IG 15 mins ago...so far I'm following Bigworm. , happy_dabber and Doc's Dank Seeds


Same name?

Let me clue ya in now, it's all about the hashtags lol. Just think of keywords, search them ya see something ya like follow that guy. There are some really great macro photographers on their. @shwale is probably one of my favorite on there.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Same name?
> 
> Let me clue ya in now, it's all about the hashtags lol. Just think of keywords, search them ya see something ya like follow that guy. There are some really great macro photographers on their. @shwale is probably one of my favorite on there.


Yeah I use Skunkwreck for pretty much everything lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

Here's how my blue kimbo's and space wookie's came out....very, very happy  @genuity enjoy the frost mate!!!

BK1
 

BK4
 

SW1
 

SW3


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here's how my blue kimbo's and space wookie's came out....very, very happy  @genuity enjoy the frost mate!!!
> 
> BK1
> View attachment 3772297
> ...


Beautiful as always bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Beautiful as always bro


Thanks my man!! I just let the genetics speak for themselves!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks my man!! I just let the genetics speak for themselves!!


Seeing that i can't wait till my SW's are done .


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Seeing that i can't wait till my SW's are done .


Seeing that, I'm more bummed that I had to cull my Blue Kimbos 
Beautiful work


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Seeing that i can't wait till my SW's are done .


Yeah bro, you will be rewarded nicely with them, they stacked on the frost late and took slightly longer, but the smells are something I've not experienced before, I'm looking forward to trying them for sure!!



BobBitchen said:


> Seeing that, I'm more bummed that I had to cull my Blue Kimbos
> Beautiful work


Cheers Bob!! I'm spewing I missed out on the recent drop at OES. Blue Kimbo went pretty quickly!!
I reckon the blue kimbo's are going to be my favourite this time, along with the sluggo!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2016)

Sluggo....is that Chunky Bag Seed Lol or something like that ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Sluggo....is that Chunky Bag Seed Lol or something like that ?


Yeah bro, sure is


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah bro, sure is


That Blue Kimbo looks very nice let us know how she smokes mate .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That Blue Kimbo looks very nice let us know how she smokes mate .


Thanks mate and will do for sure!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 4, 2016)

Have you ran the Blue Twizzler?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Have you ran the Blue Twizzler?


Nah man, looks and sounds killer though, quite a few people have got them in their stable!


----------



## goodro wilson (Sep 5, 2016)

Twizzlers couldn't get a good pic too many crystals I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 5, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> View attachment 3773979
> Twizzlers couldn't get a good pic too many crystals I'll try again tomorrow


Even bad pics say a thousand words lol ...looks good bro


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm scared to have IG .


I got one but not with weed on it.


----------



## deeproots74 (Sep 6, 2016)

whos bidding on those BIG WORM beans on Instagram Happy_Dabber? Theres fire in them beans high bid 445$ that's for 8 pack of beans


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 6, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> People still out there that think loud comes from the magic factory with some secret ingredient


It dont take magic. But one for sure thing I've learn ova the years is that it dont take all that extra shit eitha. When I first started I went out and brouhgt the advance nutrients. I mean big bud, bud candy, overdrive, voodoo juice, etc........... Dont get me wrong it was great. I spent mo time in the hydro store than Walmart. But a old man gave me so much knowledge on cannabis plants. B4 things went south between thcfarmer and myself I was doing side by side grows with the floranova grow n bloom, the whole A.N. line up. Against jacks classics, whole milk, black strap molasses and dry kool bloom on the regular. So its no magic involved just patients, knowledge, and dedication and you can grow great tasting loud smelling trich covered buds like anybody else.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nah man, looks and sounds killer though, quite a few people have got them in their stable!


I got some Blue Twizzler only bigworm I got but will have more for sure. Amazing to see all his hard work has payed off


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2016)

Just sexed my tight dojo two females, one male........
just the way I like it


----------



## Budgoro88 (Sep 6, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> I got one but not with weed on it.


IG is harmless you got people on their with huge gorilla grows there's no way to tell if your in a legal state I wouldn't worry about it it's a good way to see strains that's why I rock with it


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2016)

Out of 3 Space Wookie 2 were male  but I have a beautiful female so all is good .


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 6, 2016)

Budgoro88 said:


> IG is harmless you got people on their with huge gorilla grows there's no way to tell if your in a legal state I wouldn't worry about it it's a good way to see strains that's why I rock with it


100% Agree


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Out of 3 Space Wookie 2 were male  but I have a beautiful female so all is good .


Bobbitchen's threesome is more my type but at least its not a total sausage fest lol


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 6, 2016)

Budgoro88 said:


> IG is harmless you got people on their with huge gorilla grows there's no way to tell if your in a legal state I wouldn't worry about it it's a good way to see strains that's why I rock with it


And that's all I do. Pretty much keep up with all the breeders


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 6, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> @happy_dabber (Instagram) has a auction going down with some bigworm gear


For anyone that doesnt know toby doung a auction on ig of 8 packs of my gear two of the strains will never be released again, thanks to all that bid ur helping me get out of my rut and i will definitely show all you guys much luv on my next seed run, im gonna have three main studs with rude boi og, stardawg, 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 and the rest is all purple strains


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 6, 2016)

Blackcherry dojo
Double purple dojo
Buckeye purple 
Purple urkle x stardawg 
Blackcherry kush
Blackcherry matter
Rude boi og
Stardawg bx
97Bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5
Prime crystal 
Mint chocolate chip


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Blackcherry dojo
> Double purple dojo
> Buckeye purple
> Purple urkle x stardawg
> ...


My man


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My man


----------



## churtmunk (Sep 6, 2016)

Want to talk about the man. bigworm6969 is so generous. Even in his time of need he hooks it up. Hit up his auction to show some love and grab some gear... Decided to pop on some greenpoint.. well, all the bigworm packs in this pic were gifted ON TOP of the purchase. Incredible, incredible generosity from the dude. Prime Crystal!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 6, 2016)

enjoy brother, im glad all the packages are going thru and not getting bopped


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2016)

My Double Bucks shipped today


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My Double Bucks shipped today


Ok now that's what im talking bout.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Bobbitchen's threesome is more my type but at least its not a total sausage fest lol


Yeah I got that on the Super Purple , 5/5 male lmao


----------



## Budgoro88 (Sep 7, 2016)

Let's show off some blue twizzler shall we


----------



## Budgoro88 (Sep 7, 2016)

Anybody want to see one more ??


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

Budgoro88 said:


> Anybody want to see one more ??


Well yeah lol


----------



## Budgoro88 (Sep 7, 2016)

BAM she's a frosty little ho


----------



## Budgoro88 (Sep 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well yeah lol


I'm all pumped havnt smoked sativa in a long time what a difference


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 7, 2016)

Budgoro88 said:


> I'm all pumped havnt smoked sativa in a long time what a difference


Mine way more indica, big fat leave


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2016)

well I finally dumped all the pics off my phone so im getting ready to post a lot of pics , sum buckeye purple


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2016)

a purple voodoo runt that I let live


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2016)

peyote purple


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2016)

sum dudes hangin out shooting the shit


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2016)

slymer


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2016)

my Bodhi tester lemon diesel x wookie big ole hairy beast


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2016)

purple voodoo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 7, 2016)

NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2016)

On dear god 

Bigworm6969 what up 

doing it too well I see. 

I want and need some n my life


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> I want and need some n my life


You ain't lying man !!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

Space Wookie....after all that im almost ashamed to post my lil pic


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 7, 2016)

@bigworm6969 i purchased some of the orange glue I know it's gorilla glue x ??? 
Thanks


----------



## Budgoro88 (Sep 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Mine way more indica, big fat leave


Yea mine is def sativa looking my other 14 are indica this was the gem


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 7, 2016)

Heres the space wookie!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 8, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 3775517


What is this strain.?


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 8, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 3775533


Does this turn purple on its own or temp play a roll.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 8, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Does this turn purple on its own or temp play a roll.


So far all his gear has been true color changers .
Edit : the ones that are supposed change that is .


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 8, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> @bigworm6969 i purchased some of the orange glue I know it's gorilla glue x ???
> Thanks


Orange cookies x gg#4 x buckeye purple


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 8, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Orange cookies x gg#4 x buckeye purple


Holy Shit Batman! There may be three differ color buds on one plant! This is going to be triple dankolicious!


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 8, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 3775517


Damn!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My Double Bucks shipped today


----------



## Budgoro88 (Sep 9, 2016)

2 big worm twizzler a and the odd looking lady is a headband cross


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 9, 2016)

Those purps uhhhh


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> well I finally dumped all the pics off my phone so im getting ready to post a lot of pics , sum buckeye purpleView attachment 3775426


I really cant imagine that crossed with a DPD....I'm popping my DB's in about 5 or 6 weeks .


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

Man I'm glad I grabbed a pack of the orange glue, space wookie, and some double bucks. Got a free pack of twizzler f2 from oes and grabbed a pack of blue twizzler and forbidden space fruit. I feel blessed to have such a great bunch of gear to grow out after reading through here


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Man I'm glad I grabbed a pack of the orange glue, space wookie, and some double bucks. Got a free pack of twizzler f2 from oes and grabbed a pack of blue twizzler and forbidden space fruit. I feel blessed to have such a great bunch of gear to grow out after reading through here


You've definitely got some winners in your line up .


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> So far all his gear has been true color changers .
> Edit : the ones that are supposed change that is .


Im in search of a TRU PURPLE strain. Down here in the south we get purple strains with some purple hues but I haven't seen an all purple bud in years


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You've definitely got some winners in your line up .


Well good to know. I have to post up my pics to let u guys see the progress. I recently changed nutes and am in the process of dialing in so I don't wanna shot glass these yet. Very soon tho.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Im in search of a TRU PURPLE strain. Down here in the south we get purple strains with some purple hues but I haven't seen an all purple bud in years


I'm in the same boat. I'm midwest but I gotta drop Temps or go 9 weeks for color. The true purps is what I'm after. Fuck a temp change for color indoor. That's more money out my pocket unless I am in fall/winter.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I'm midwest but I gotta drop Temps or go 9 weeks for color. The true purps is what I'm after. Fuck a temp change for color indoor. That's more money out my pocket unless I am in fall/winter.


Hell yea bruh. I no exactly what you talking about


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Hell yea bruh. I no exactly what you talking about


Them Double bucks I'm hoping gonna change up my game. Worm seems to be running that purple game like a absolute baller so I'm just gonna hang in there for the ride. Midwest and south go nuts for purple strains. I seen purple urkle here with no purple grabbing top dollar which is bullshit. When I lived in humboldt the urkle always showed enough purple to make her worthy bag appeal


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 9, 2016)

Lolol. Hell yea me to. That shit is s trip. I've brough a pose to be TRU purple strain frm attitude. Granddaddy n sum otha shit. Not one purple pheno


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Lolol. Hell yea me to. That shit is s trip. I've brough a pose to be TRU purple strain frm attitude. Granddaddy n sum otha shit. Not one purple pheno


Lmao. I just shit canned 3 grandaddy purple male from gdp seeds. I won't be buying his gear again. I do buy dvg gear tho and he worked with Ken.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> View attachment 3776698


nice, my money order finally made it today. hope to get mine next week and pop em! just germinated 5 crystal blue yesterday


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao. I just shit canned 3 grandaddy purple male from gdp seeds. I won't be buying his gear again. I do buy dvg gear tho and he worked with Ken.


Estes just ain't cutting it no mo


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Estes just ain't cutting it no mo


Yeah that's what I hear. I really wanted his gear to shine to prove me wrong but I should have listened. I really digging dvg gear. He seems to have scooped up the game and started running with it.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah that's what I hear. I really wanted his gear to shine to prove me wrong but I should have listened. I really digging dvg gear. He seems to have scooped up the game and started running with it.


Yea I was waiting for firestax to restock dvg. He has sum original purple cuts


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Yea I was waiting for firestax to restock dvg. He has sum original purple cuts


Fuck that no offense. I ain't got 4 months to wait on gear. I ordered some farmhouse and dvg gear from there and I got treated like a douche bag for asking about my order. And to top it off no one ever even answered my question as to why they will charge ur card today and ship maybe in 2 or 3 months maybe if ur lucky. I'm staying hopeful but man I don't like that forum family. I belong at roll it up where my boys have respect.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Fuck that no offense. I ain't got 4 months to wait on gear. I ordered some farmhouse and dvg gear from there and I got treated like a douche bag for asking about my order. And to top it off no one ever even answered my question as to why they will charge ur card today and ship maybe in 2 or 3 months maybe if ur lucky. I'm staying hopeful but man I don't like that forum family. I belong at roll it up where my boys have respect.


Rollitup is the shit. I've Nevada ordered frm stax good looking out.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Rollitup is the shit. I've Nevada ordered frm stax good looking out.


They apparently pull through but I don't like being treated like a prick after I spent great money at their site. I'm disputing my charges and stax fucking hates when ppl do that but card holder is always right and fuck them to try and treat a customer like that. Oregon elite seeds all day over here. Fuck stax


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> They apparently pull through but I don't like being treated like a prick after I spent great money at their site. I'm disputing my charges and stax fucking hates when ppl do that but card holder is always right and fuck them to try and treat a customer like that. Oregon elite seeds all day over here. Fuck stax


That's what's up


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> That's what's up


My man! Lol reminds me of American gangster. Bad ass fucking movie.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

That's motherfucking alpaca, u don't rub that shit u blot that shit!


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 9, 2016)

Frank Lucas. Lol. Superfly


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Frank Lucas. Lol. Superfly


My man


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 9, 2016)

purple honeybee. Hard to see but all the bud are purple from the inside out. If you want purple this strain will deliver. All 4 of my females are all purple.


----------



## Mazey Farms (Sep 9, 2016)

Nothing like coming home from vacation to some fire in the mail...Thank you @bigworm6969 for the super fast turnaround! Can't wait to pop Prime Purple (Purple Voodoo x Optimus Prime) later this week. I am getting my second veg tent set up this weekend and can't wait to see how they turn out. Bonus: BW throws in some Prime Alienz for helping him out?! Good people I tell ya! 

I'm becoming a BW bean collector and now have a pack of his Double Purple Dojo and Tight Dojo (not to mention some of @Doc's Dank Seeds Triple Purple Rhino). It's going to be a colorful fall one way or another! 

I tried to find the genetics on Prime Alienz but haven't had any luck. Was thinking based off of BW's other strains it is Alien Rift x Optimus Prime?


----------



## goodro wilson (Sep 10, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3777212 purple honeybee. Hard to see but all the bud are purple from the inside out. If you want purple this strain will deliver. All 4 of my females are all purple. View attachment 3777228


I have two purple honey a few week behind urs and they are both starting to purple up too


----------



## goodro wilson (Sep 10, 2016)

Got some spider mites earlier in flower the purple honey looks very good tho


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 10, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Got some spider mites earlier in flower the purple honey looks very good tho
> 
> 
> goodro wilson said:
> ...


Are these beanz in stock rite now


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Im in search of a TRU PURPLE strain. Down here in the south we get purple strains with some purple hues but I haven't seen an all purple bud in years


Bruh he got so many strains that turn true purple you can all him Harpo.


----------



## Mazey Farms (Sep 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bruh he got so many strains that turn true purple you can all him Harpo.


Not hijacking but hope this helps! 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/purple-strains-and-breeders-purps.920585/


----------



## SmokyLungs (Sep 10, 2016)

Some prime crystal getting chop to maro sorry for the bad pics my right arm is messed up so I can only use my left at the moment


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 10, 2016)

QUOTE="SmokyLungs, post: 12947463, member: 882300"]Some prime crystal getting chop to maro sorry for the bad pics my right arm is messed up so I can only use my left at the moment[/QUOTE]
Man you gotta stop all that PULLING!!!


----------



## SmokyLungs (Sep 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> QUOTE="SmokyLungs, post: 12947463, member: 882300"]Some prime crystal getting chop to maro sorry for the bad pics my right arm is messed up so I can only use my left at the moment


Man you gotta stop all that PULLING!!! [/QUOTE]
Lol my meat beat my arm


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Man you gotta stop all that PULLING!!!


Lol my meat beat my arm[/QUOTE]
Them plants came out wonderful fam. How's the nose on her..


----------



## SmokyLungs (Sep 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Lol my meat beat my arm


Them plants came out wonderful fam. How's the nose on her..[/QUOTE]thanks they both smell good it's kinda hard to pin point but one got a nice faint rubber fuel smell n the other one smells like a sweet sour grape/cherry fuel.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Some prime crystal getting chop to maro sorry for the bad pics my right arm is messed up so I can only use my left at the moment


Wicked colas. Nice. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## papapayne (Sep 11, 2016)

hey bigworm, packaged landed/ thanks again brother, the deadly g x blueberry indy are in water already.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 11, 2016)

He should start calling it forbidden frost fruit; )


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> He should start calling it forbidden frost fruit; )View attachment 3778572


I got a pak coming from OES of that


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> He should start calling it forbidden frost fruit; )View attachment 3778572


Now dats fucking sexi


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> He should start calling it forbidden frost fruit; )View attachment 3778572


Great job @Eastcoasttreez ! ! How far along is she and has her sent changed?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone got pics of some buds of the space wookie?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 12, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Anyone got pics of some buds of the space wookie?


I believe @eastcoastmo just finished his. Sexy ass plants


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 12, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I believe @eastcoastmo just finished his. Sexy ass plants


Sure did man! They turned out very frosty and have a deep fuely funk to them. Haven't tried them yet but will be over the weekend  should be some pics of them a few pages back!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 12, 2016)

mine just started throwing pistils 3 days ago . She's so purdy. !! When's the next testers @bigworm6969


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sure did man! They turned out very frosty and have a deep fuely funk to them. Haven't tried them yet but will be over the weekend  should be some pics of them a few pages back!!


Can u pm me pics of your finished space wookie please?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 12, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Can u pm me pics of your finished space wookie please?


Hey mate, I can't PM you for some reason, your account is on private! 

Here they are here:


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey mate, I can't PM you for some reason, your account is on private!
> 
> Here they are here:
> 
> ...


That makes me excited for mine , I cant wait till she's finished. What was your flowering time , mine seems like its gonna take longer then the Crème D Cure and they run about 9 weeks .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That makes me excited for mine , I cant wait till she's finished. What was your flowering time , mine seems like its gonna take longer then the Crème D Cure and they run about 9 weeks .


I took mine to 66 days mate and they probably could've gone another week. So yeah 10 weeks and you should be safe!


----------



## predd (Sep 13, 2016)

My space wookie 1.....first time taking close up with my phone.....found the macro button any other help would be appreciated in taking better pics with my phone as the pics don't do the frost justice imo....I think this is around day 45


----------



## predd (Sep 13, 2016)

Space fruit all pink in the middle......crazy fruit smell, just need her to frost out( I have 4 going). I have a twizzler finishing(not so hot looking) up and just vegging out my black cherry creme, I'll post more pics


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 13, 2016)

predd said:


> My space wookie 1.....first time taking close up with my phone.....found the macro button any other help would be appreciated in taking better pics with my phone as the pics don't do the frost justice imo....I think this is around day 45View attachment 3779598 View attachment 3779599 View attachment 3779598





predd said:


> Space fruit all pink in the middle......crazy fruit smell, just need her to frost out( I have 4 going). I have a twizzler finishing(not so hot looking) up and just vegging out my black cherry creme, I'll post more pics
> View attachment 3779601


Those look really good bro, nice work. All these Bigworm growers getting pinks and purples I sure hope I can get some too.


----------



## predd (Sep 13, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Those look really good bro, nice work. All these Bigworm growers getting pinks and purples I sure hope I can get some too.


My first 2 space fruit are full purple/pink from the middle the other 2 just showed flower......don't think we can stop the purp's!


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 13, 2016)

predd said:


> My first 2 space fruit are full purple/pink from the middle the other 2 just showed flower......don't think we can stop the purp's!


gonna pop mine real soon , I got my shipping notice yesterday for this from OES


----------



## Mazey Farms (Sep 15, 2016)

Mazey Farms said:


> Nothing like coming home from vacation to some fire in the mail...Thank you @bigworm6969 for the super fast turnaround! Can't wait to pop Prime Purple (Purple Voodoo x Optimus Prime) later this week. I am getting my second veg tent set up this weekend and can't wait to see how they turn out. Bonus: BW throws in some Prime Alienz for helping him out?! Good people I tell ya!
> 
> I'm becoming a BW bean collector and now have a pack of his Double Purple Dojo and Tight Dojo (not to mention some of @Doc's Dank Seeds Triple Purple Rhino). It's going to be a colorful fall one way or another!
> 
> ...


You ever get beans so good you aren't sure you are worthy of popping them...@bigworm6969 sorry, but I can't find the genetics are on your Prime Alienz except fire? Thank you.


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 16, 2016)

Got my forbidden space fruit in hand


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

Mazey Farms said:


> You ever get beans so good you aren't sure you are worthy of


Yep just yesterday as a matter of fact .


----------



## Mazey Farms (Sep 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yep just yesterday as a matter of fact .


What'd you get?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

Mazey Farms said:


> What'd you get?


TK x OG (sfv) x Tahoe Master


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 16, 2016)

Mazey Farms said:


> You ever get beans so good you aren't sure you are worthy of popping them...@bigworm6969 sorry, but I can't find the genetics are on your Prime Alienz except fire? Thank you.


Lol, I was supposed to get a pack of those with the prime glue I just grabbed. But got twizzler f2s instead because bw was running low on the prime alienz.  Unfortunate because I now have two packs of the twizzlers now and was really hoping for the pack of prime alienz because I'm looking for alien rift phenos . Those should be fire though. Nice grab. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey mate, I can't PM you for some reason, your account is on private!
> 
> Here they are here:
> 
> ...


You are the man with the camera!! Making the rest of us look bad lol!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 16, 2016)

@bigworm6969 you going to bring back more prime crystal soon?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 16, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> You are the man with the camera!! Making the rest of us look bad lol!


Lol, thanks man. You're right, it is the camera. A DSLR in fact...makes it real easy to take a quality pic!! I don't mean to make anyone look bad, I just want to provide HD porn ha ha.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, thanks man. You're right, it is the camera. A DSLR in fact...makes it real easy to take a quality pic!! I don't mean to make anyone look bad, I just want to provide HD porn ha ha.


HAHA, keep doing what you do. Love the high quality pics!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 16, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> HAHA, keep doing what you do. Love the high quality pics!!


Thanks man, will do my best!!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> TK x OG (sfv) x Tahoe Master


Is that you kmog?


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 16, 2016)

Well it s time double bucks meet shot glass. All good things must come to a start is what I say.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 17, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Well it s time double bucks meet shot glass. All good things must come to a start is what I say.


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 17, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 3783137


May the Gods of Frosty Dank Purple Nugs , Bless your germination of such fine ware ,


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 17, 2016)

Can't wait to see what they look like. Double bucks that is. I need a grow house bad.


----------



## Mazey Farms (Sep 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, I was supposed to get a pack of those with the prime glue I just grabbed. But got twizzler f2s instead because bw was running low on the prime alienz.  Unfortunate because I now have two packs of the twizzlers now and was really hoping for the pack of prime alienz because I'm looking for alien rift phenos . Those should be fire though. Nice grab.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


So it is Alien Rift, thank you! And I missed the Prime Glue. LOL


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 18, 2016)

Mazey Farms said:


> So it is Alien Rift, thank you! And I missed the Prime Glue. LOL









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokyLungs (Sep 18, 2016)

Prime c dried nug


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 18, 2016)

Purple honeybee


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 18, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Purple honeybee View attachment 3783661 View attachment 3783662


Beautiful work ECT!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Purple honeybee View attachment 3783661 View attachment 3783662


Very nice nugs man


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 20, 2016)

My double bucks are taking their sweet ass time to germinate. Been 4 days and only 2 show. No signs of any of the others being alive yet kinda worried at this point. I'll wait it out and update as we progress. The 2 up look strong and healthy so far.


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> My double bucks are taking their sweet ass time to germinate. Been 4 days and only 2 show. No signs of any of the others being alive yet kinda worried at this point. I'll wait it out and update as we progress. The 2 up look strong and healthy so far.


How did you germ them?


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 20, 2016)

seems like i've got 1 dud. the taps on the others look slightly gnarly if i'm being honest


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 20, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> How did you germ them?


Shot glass for maybe 20 hrs, just till cracked then into straight promix. I actually uncovered the last 4 and 3 most def. alive one never took. I think they just slow to jump is all so I'm not tripping yet. Just gonna keep them moist and warm and see what they feel like doing. So all in all 6 out of 5 are definitely viable. Not so bad imo


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 20, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> seems like i've got 1 dud. the taps on the others look slightly gnarly if i'm being honest


That's exactly how mine looked almost cracked or split it was really odd. I was like wtf.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 20, 2016)

hopefully do ok with time and tlc, in the same boat it seems. skunks doing alright?


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 20, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> hopefully do ok with time and tlc, in the same boat it seems. skunks doing alright?


I don't think he popped his yet. Last time he said a couple weeks. I'm happy I got 2 up for sure they just started emerging their cotyledon leaves before lights out so I'll post a few pics when lights on.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> hopefully do ok with time and tlc, in the same boat it seems. skunks doing alright?


Haven't cracked mine yet bro , 4 packs of testers came in a lil unexpected lol gotta lil work to do .


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 20, 2016)

My two double bucks that made it out.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 20, 2016)

They just baby bucks but I might just grow them out even if they male in one of the gardens. I'm hard pressed for such beautiful purple genetics in my area, sad I know but I wanna be that purp man in my town and big worm and doc seems like my best bets so far.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 23, 2016)

Prime Crystal


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 24, 2016)

BIG PERM! i mean big wooorm... 
Shouldnt have slept on those double bucks yall!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> BIG PERM! i mean big wooorm...
> Shouldnt have slept on those double bucks yall!
> 
> View attachment 3789000 View attachment 3788999


What are you gonna do with them , I got mine to strictly turn stuff purple.  Trust me bro I dont think they were sleeping we just scooped them up FAST !!! lmao


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 25, 2016)

yes hoping to get a good male. first thing i want to hit with it is my honeybee cut.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> yes hoping to get a good male. first thing i want to hit with it is my honeybee cut.


That will be awesome!


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 25, 2016)

I only know of us 3 and doc who got a pack of double bucks so far from my reading. I'm gonna scoop another pack when they drop again. I wanna see triple purple rhino x double buck I bet that would be a decent cross


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I only know of us 3 and doc who got a pack of double bucks so far from my reading. I'm gonna scoop another pack when they drop again. I wanna see triple purple rhino x double buck I bet that would be a decent cross


Yeah I wanna nother pack too lol


----------



## WillyEarl (Sep 25, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> BIG PERM! i mean big wooorm...
> Shouldnt have slept on those double bucks yall!
> 
> View attachment 3789000 View attachment 3788999



DAMN


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 26, 2016)

Been a little while since I had anything to contribute to this thread but finally my 5 space wookie and lone purplease honey girl are chugging along into flower. I took a pic of them all after the lights just turned on, also took a pic of my 2 favorite space wookie.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Been a little while since I had anything to contribute to this thread but finally my 5 space wookie and lone purplease honey girl are chugging along into flower. I took a pic of them all after the lights just turned on, also took a pic of my 2 favorite space wookie.
> View attachment 3790765
> 
> View attachment 3790767
> View attachment 3790768


Wow, some wicked lateral branching on that girl in the second pic, love it!! Some beautiful girls you got man


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, some wicked lateral branching on that girl in the second pic, love it!! Some beautiful girls you got man


Yep she is a beauty, my early favorite is that last one though. She has an almost indescribable funk, like walking past a homeless guy next to a starbucks lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yep she is a beauty, my early favorite is that last one though. She has an almost indescribable funk, like walking past a homeless guy next to a starbucks lol.


Ha ha ha awesome description mate!y SW's had a really odd funk to them too, almost fuely but like an old wine that had gone off....mixed with a homeless man's sweat lol


----------



## predd (Sep 27, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yep she is a beauty, my early favorite is that last one though. She has an almost indescribable funk, like walking past a homeless guy next to a starbucks lol.





eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha awesome description mate!y SW's had a really odd funk to them too, almost fuely but like an old wine that had gone off....mixed with a homeless man's sweat lol


My SW has a fuely smell when I open up a bud, but through my volcano, I'm getting a nice lavender taste with a small fuely taste on the exhale....I have a second pheno I'll be chopping in a week or so that looks killer also


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 28, 2016)

predd said:


> My SW has a fuely smell when I open up a bud, but through my volcano, I'm getting a nice lavender taste with a small fuely taste on the exhale....I have a second pheno I'll be chopping in a week or so that looks killer also


Yeah wicked, sounds good. The flavour on mine were nothing like the smell hey, mine were smooth and tasted like old school dank!!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 28, 2016)

Tight Dojos at 26 days sincethe flip. Both were topped, less than 2x stretch , #2 smells like grape gas. Love the uniform structure on these ladies. 

TD #1 

TD#2


----------



## WillyEarl (Sep 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Tight Dojos at 26 days sincethe flip. Both were topped, less than 2x stretch , #2 smells like grape gas. Love the uniform structure on these ladies.
> 
> TD #1 View attachment 3791718
> 
> ...



Impressive ! I can see there happyness glowing off them . very lush and healthy great job. Cant wait to see the harvest shots


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 28, 2016)

For those who grow blue twizzler did they have a pheno with à smell of ripe fruit?? Got one that wasn't giving any smell and started to throw frost and smell but à very huge smell


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 28, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> For those who grow blue twizzler did they have a pheno with à smell of ripe fruit?? Got one that wasn't giving any smell and started to throw frost and smell but à very huge smell


All his strains I have run (prime moonshine, Blue twizzler, Blue kimbo) had atleast 1 pheno smell like fruit/blueberry. More like blueberry I would say than a general fruit cocktail but still was sweet fruity smell

Eta: all his strains with blue moonshine/nl5 dad I should say since I have run other crosses without that papa


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 28, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> All his strains I have run (prime moonshine, Blue twizzler, Blue kimbo) had atleast 1 pheno smell like fruit/blueberry. More like blueberry I would say than a general fruit cocktail but still was sweet fruity smell


Mine more like a cocktail of peach and Apple with an hint of orange but that sat all night at air and you smell it in the morning kind of smell


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 29, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Mine more like a cocktail of peach and Apple with an hint of orange but that sat all night at air and you smell it in the morning kind of smell


Sounds like you guys got some really nice phenos there. They should produce some good hash and smoke by ur guys descriptions.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 29, 2016)

Forbidden space fruit










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 29, 2016)

Forbidden


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 29, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Forbidden View attachment 3793371


She is filling in nicely! Well done, any change in smell and what day are you on now?


----------



## WillyEarl (Sep 30, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Forbidden View attachment 3793371



Well damnnn !


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Sep 30, 2016)

Nom, so tasty!


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Sounds like you guys got some really nice phenos there. They should produce some good hash and smoke by ur guys descriptions.


I prefer strain with an earth or Spice smell for hash when they are on the fruity side I prefer to make some rosin or shatter or simply smoke the flower and her smell reminded me of some cheese I was smoking back in days and shit was tasty


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 30, 2016)

Space [email protected] 4.5 weeks., slow starting chic but I'm positive she'll do the right thing and it's gonna be


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Sep 30, 2016)

Tha


kmog33 said:


> Forbidden space fruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that red lightening kind of freaks me out


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 30, 2016)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> Tha
> 
> that red lightening kind of freaks me out


Plants like it. Figured it made sense with the space/alien thing going on with the strain haha. Also have some strawberry mountain in there 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

4 foot 'Wookie


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey guys is OES the only one selling BigWorm gear?


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 1, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Hey guys is OES the only one selling BigWorm gear?


Yes they are


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks Lio!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2016)

hey folks hows everybody doing got sum great crosses comeing uo less then two months away
1 bep x dpd = double bucks
2 mint chocolate chip x dpd = double mint chip
3 rude boi og x purple urkle x stardawg =rude purple
4 stardawg x bep = purple dawg
5 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 x blackcherry dojof2 =?
6 blackcherry dojo x bep =?
7 purple honey f2
8 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 x rude boi og =?
9 blackcherry dojo x mint chocolate chip=?
10 purple honey x stardawg=
11 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 x mint chocolate chip=
13 purple urkle x stardawg x blackcherry matter=
14 bep f3
15 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 f2 
so get ready for sum testing, im super siked and the next couple rounds im gonna be going back to work on my orginal strains like blue kimbo f2, prime crystal f2 and stuff like that, thanks to all my friends and great growers for putting my gear on the map I appreciate every lasy one of you guys and if for any reason I wasn't able to get back with any of you guys don't be shy blow my shit up I wont get mad sumtimes I over look stuff or it goes to the back of the pile, so please hit me up for anything questions, problems, thanks


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey folks hows everybody doing got sum great crosses comeing uo less then two months away
> 1 bep x dpd = double bucks
> 2 mint chocolate chip x dpd = double mint chip
> 3 rude boi og x purple urkle x stardawg =rude purple
> ...


Black Cherry Crème., when's she coming back out ?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Black Cherry Crème., when's she coming back out ?


yes ill be bring that one back also


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 2, 2016)

saw that notebook shot..ill be grabbing some more on the drop..purple dawg and those 97bm x purp nl5 crosses sound niiice. can always make room for some testers too if you want me to mate!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 2, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> saw that notebook shot..ill be grabbing some more on the drop..purple dawg and those 97bm x purp nl5 crosses sound niiice. can always make room for some testers too if you want me to mate!


Right there with u boss. I always down to run testers for big worm.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2016)

also if you guys have any suggestions on names with the ones with the ? mark let me know thanks


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 2, 2016)

I want to start this pack of orange glue I got. After I saw the lineage I couldn't pass them up. I'm glad worms bringing back the older stuff very gangster not to drop the old strains. I always wanted to try that blue Kimbo, prime crystal and black cherry creme. @bigworm6969 #9 could be black cherry chips and #11 northern blue chips, just off the top of my head. I'll try to think of some better ones for u boss


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> 8 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 x rude boi og =?


Whiskey Drunk


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 2, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> Whiskey Drunk


Slap & Tickle...


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> 8 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 x rude boi og =?


Campfire OG


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 2, 2016)

8 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 x rude boi og =?
Popcorn Sutton, he was a old school Moonshiner. Look him up, funny old man. Rip popcorn.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 2, 2016)

Damn, there's a lotta fire coming from you soon Bigworm!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2016)

Anyone looking for sum purple urkle crosses hit me up i got four packs of them all different strains and three sfv og crosses, thanks


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 2, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Anyone looking for sum purple urkle crosses hit me up i got four packs of them all different strains and three sfv og crosses, thanks


I was looking for urkle crosses 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey folks hows everybody doing got sum great crosses comeing uo less then two months away
> 1 bep x dpd = double bucks
> 2 mint chocolate chip x dpd = double mint chip
> 3 rude boi og x purple urkle x stardawg =rude purple
> ...


That's a serious list of fuego my friend. My only input for a name would be Black Cherry Mint for #9. Somebody on here or IG might've suggested it already so they get credit if so. 

Keep up the hard work


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 2, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> 8 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 x rude boi og =?
> Popcorn Sutton, he was a old school Moonshiner. Look him up, funny old man. Rip popcorn.


He's hilarious, that would be dope


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 2, 2016)

8 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 x rude boi og = Drunk Eskimo


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 3, 2016)

My purple honey starting to be true to her name already


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 4, 2016)

Very nice i luv to see purple plants makes me all giddy and shit, im definitely gonna make more of these this round, she has turned out to be a pretty good cross


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 4, 2016)

Got some bigworm seeds on there way! Ill post here when I receive.

WOOT!


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 4, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Got some bigworm seeds on there way! Ill post here when I receive.
> 
> WOOT!



Same here BW seed Pak's are always Exciting to receive


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 4, 2016)

Purple urkle x blue jack
Purple urkle x jack herr
Purple urkle x og kush

Strawberry sour diesel x cherry puff
C99 x cherry puff
Og18 x cherry puff
Gsc x cherry puff
Grape ox x cherry puff
Pinapple fields x cherry puff
Lavender x cherry puff

Pure gooey x golden ticket
Pg x blood orange
Pg x chocolope
Pg x wifi
Pg x cbd srk shk
Pg x ore bry ksh
Pg x white sage
Flo 91
Flo x taboo
All available


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 4, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Pure Gooey x Blood Orange


i want that one BW


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 4, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Purple urkle x blue jack
> Purple urkle x jack herr
> Purple urkle x og kush
> 
> ...


Looks like some nice crosses brotha


----------



## Grojak (Oct 4, 2016)

BCS x DPD mmmm where can I get some? I've grown both individually and loved them.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 4, 2016)

Grojak said:


> BCS x DPD mmmm where can I get some? I've grown both individually and loved them.


Soon brother 6-7 weeks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 4, 2016)

@bigworm6969 that purple urkle x og kush sounds pretty dank! Well, they all do really ha ha ha.


----------



## comptonchuckz (Oct 4, 2016)

Lotta Fire Coming!! DAYYUMM!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 4, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Purple urkle x blue jack
> Purple urkle x jack herr
> Purple urkle x og kush
> 
> ...


These are all strains from my vault, hit me up if intrested, after this i will not be opening up my vault to the public anymore so gettem while there hot, thanks


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 4, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> These are all strains from my vault, hit me up if intrested, after this i will not be opening up my vault to the public anymore so gettem while there hot, thanks


I ggot sum more BW Shaazaam


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 5, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> These are all strains from my vault, hit me up if intrested, after this i will not be opening up my vault to the public anymore so gettem while there hot, thanks


Put me down for a pack of the urkle x blue jack and the urkle x og kush please brother! I'll PM you mate!


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 5, 2016)

Dibbs on the pg x blood orange & pg x WiFi.
Stoked to run sum gooey....stoked!

Just germinated 26 DPD, 14 crystal blue, 5 prime moonshine and 1 buckeye purple.
Once this batch packs on some leaves and I can figure out their sex I'll do a grow journal, hopefully I get a majority of females.....fingers crossed!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 5, 2016)

forbidden space fruit 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 5, 2016)

Don't sleep on the Tight Dojo.....Grape gas on both of my females and one seems to be turning purple.


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 5, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Purple urkle x blue jack
> Purple urkle x jack herr
> Purple urkle x og kush
> 
> ...


Who's c99 is in the c99 x cherrypuff?


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 5, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Who's c99 is in the c99 x cherrypuff?


idk but i got one


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 5, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Soon brother 6-7 weeks


What's up kid? I'm just coming across this thread and I'm really interested in getting in on some of the cross breeding you have. Please tell me how I can get down?

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yep she is a beauty, my early favorite is that last one though. She has an almost indescribable funk, like walking past a homeless guy next to a starbucks lol.


Mad funny, think I'll skip on the coffee. Lol

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2016)

Space Wookie @ 5 weeks since showing sex , I'm hoping she's gonna get her swell on as she's drinking a couple gals. of water every two days now .


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 5, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Don't sleep on the Tight Dojo.....Grape gas on both of my females and one seems to be turning purple.


What day you at on them tight dojo? I wanna grab a pack if they turn purp without the temp drops. Well that's a lie, I want a pack either way. You sold me on grape gas.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 5, 2016)

@bigworm6969 if you got anything left from ur vault let a brother know. Just looking for purple strains mostly. And that grape ox x cherry puff sounds dank too.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 5, 2016)

That vault opening was Great , happy camper here


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2016)

tight dojo


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 5, 2016)

She's a beauty Bob


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 5, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> That vault opening was Great , happy camper here


Is it over already? Really wanted in on some of that.
If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 5, 2016)

westbmorekush said:


> Is it over already? Really wanted in on some of that.
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


PM bigworm he posted the list above


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 5, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> PM bigworm he posted the list above


Ok thanks bro

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Oct 5, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Im in search of a TRU PURPLE strain. Down here in the south we get purple strains with some purple hues but I haven't seen an all purple bud in years





jrock420 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I'm midwest but I gotta drop Temps or go 9 weeks for color. The true purps is what I'm after. Fuck a temp change for color indoor. That's more money out my pocket unless I am in fall/winter.



Something like this?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> tight dojo
> 
> View attachment 3797963


Beautiful Bob, almost perfect structure!!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> What day you at on them tight dojo? I wanna grab a pack if they turn purp without the temp drops. Well that's a lie, I want a pack either way. You sold me on grape gas.


Day 34 since the flip. I will update tonight with some pics. They look like twins and smell the same but one has darker calyxes. Kinda like @BobBitchen 's pheno except i topped mine so it looks like a twin tower version of his. 

@BobBitchen ...what kinda smells you getting from her? ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 6, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Day 34 since the flip. I will update tonight with some pics. They look like twins and smell the same but one has darker calyxes. Kinda like @BobBitchen 's pheno except i topped mine so it looks like a twin tower version of his.
> 
> @BobBitchen ...what kinda smells you getting from her? ?


5.5 wks
Citrus funk, rubber,


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 6, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> PM bigworm he posted the list above





westbmorekush said:


> Ok thanks bro
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


did u score sum BW vault goodies ? ?


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 6, 2016)

Skunk Baxter said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 3798049


Pretty close but that's still pretty spotty with purple it looks like from the pic. What strain is that and what day was that pic taken into flower. Very nice looking flower either way.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 6, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> did u score sum BW vault goodies ? ?


I tried to pm him and hit him up in the thread as well so I'm guessing they all gone.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 6, 2016)

i'm gonna get some stuff up soon, got a mutant prime crystal and the others are OMG worthy. flipping in a week or less...

the one is so dense i don't know if it will make it. it went full branch mode...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 6, 2016)

i will be pulling fans and trimming, ready to start flower next weekend. this is going to be awesome! the others are high times picture perfect, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 6, 2016)

pix later, i just yanked a ton of stuff off the dense one. snapped her sideways, hoping she'll stretch out a little. the others are ready for flip right now, i was hoping to run all four. 

just took a ton of cuttings, flip in a few days, once recovery is obvious.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Pretty close but that's still pretty spotty with purple it looks like from the pic. What strain is that and what day was that pic taken into flower. Very nice looking flower either way.


I know you probably don't want autos. But dark purple delicious seed is purple purple Smoke is pretty good not as good as the chemdawg, sour diesel I have but not to far from it.
Here is some purple from if Oregon. Under purple cannibis. How about a bowl? Lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I tried to pm him and hit him up in the thread as well so I'm guessing they all gone.


Still got them homie just been busy sorry for slacking


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 6, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Still got them homie just been busy sorry for slacking


Must resist buying Mo Must resist flying toward flame


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 6, 2016)

Still waiting on my hook up

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 6, 2016)

Tight Dojo 1&2 followed by Prime Glue. 3 females from 6 seeds popped.   


Upon further inspection it looks like both tight Dojos have purple calyxes forming. My phone is horrible at so im sorry for the shitty pics. 

Edit: @ 33 days flowering


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 6, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Tight Dojo 1&2 followed by Prime Glue. 3 females from 6 seeds popped. View attachment 3798778 View attachment 3798779 View attachment 3798780
> 
> 
> Upon further inspection it looks like both tight Dojos have purple calyxes forming. My phone is horrible at so im sorry for the shitty pics.
> ...


Looks really nice and healthy, Never tried those strains before; small smoke report pls.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 6, 2016)

westbmorekush said:


> Looks really nice and healthy, Never tried those strains before; small smoke report pls.
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


Will do when they are done


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Oct 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Pretty close but that's still pretty spotty with purple it looks like from the pic. What strain is that and what day was that pic taken into flower. Very nice looking flower either way.


It's my own strain, that I haven't named yet. The lineage is white rhino and purple kush. I'm really not sure what week it was, to be honest - I wasn't paying attention. I'ma say 8, maybe 9 as a guess. 

And man, it is some killer weed. I love this fucker.


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 7, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Must resist buying Mo Must resist flying toward flame


I know the feeling


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

@bigworm6969 I want more Double Bucks and Black Cherry Crème brotha


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 7, 2016)

Triple purple doja and double purple chem doja by quest genetic. The tpd suppose to show no green phenos. Very excited about this.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @bigworm6969 I want more Double Bucks and Black Cherry Crème brotha


I want double bucks to


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> I want double bucks to


I got one pack already but I'm looking for a pink pheno from the Buckeye side


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 7, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Triple purple doja and double purple chem doja by quest genetic. The tpd suppose to show no green phenos. Very excited about this.


I surely hope you got what was labeled from that scammer. Dude sent me crushed beans then game me the run around on sending out replacements.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I surely hope you got what was labeled from that scammer. Dude sent me crushed beans then game me the run around on sending out replacements.


Dam really. So you neva got ya gear.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I surely hope you got what was labeled from that scammer. Dude sent me crushed beans then game me the run around on sending out replacements.


Shit that's a nightmare


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 7, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Dam really. So you neva got ya gear.


I got this


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 7, 2016)

did u ever grow them out


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 7, 2016)

I threw that shit away


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 7, 2016)

Dam I didn't have no fancy wrapping eitha but Ima grow mine out hoping he is 100


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 7, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Dam I didn't have no fancy wrapping eitha but Ima grow mine out hoping he is 100


For your sake I hope so too fam


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 7, 2016)

Me to


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 7, 2016)

Yay! BW is here!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> View attachment 3799211
> 
> Yay! BW is here!


Very nice


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 7, 2016)

got sum vault BW today & more coming


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 7, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> View attachment 3799211
> 
> Yay! BW is here!


Yo kid , I've been trying to get the hook up with some of that fire. One day he will send me over something serious I hope. How long did it take between order and receiving your gear. I'm ready to start grow something other than the basic shit you get from( seedsman) and these other goofy sites. 

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 7, 2016)

BW did my vault stuff quickly 5 days  wuz inna my grimily,knarked meat hooks


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 7, 2016)

More on da way , help me is there a seed support group?????


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 7, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> More on da way , help me is there a seed support group?????


What do you mean by support group?

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 7, 2016)

Skunk Baxter said:


> It's my own strain, that I haven't named yet. The lineage is white rhino and purple kush. I'm really not sure what week it was, to be honest - I wasn't paying attention. I'ma say 8, maybe 9 as a guess.
> 
> And man, it is some killer weed. I love this fucker.


Looks like you did yourself a fine job there. I like how it looks like very little trimming. I hate trimming.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @bigworm6969 I want more Double Bucks and Black Cherry Crème brotha


Exactly what I'm waiting on myself. I got the 2 bucks but I would rather be able to pick out of a lot of 10 for a male and female keeper.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Oct 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Looks like you did yourself a fine job there. I like how it looks like very little trimming. I hate trimming.


Thank you! Yeah, I got lucky with a really good pheno. That's often what it is, just having the luck to find one special plant and then building from there.

And yeah, it really is easy to trim. I did a half pound the other day, and it only took about 3 hours. 

.......


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

I trimmed for a grower several times just help them out. Most there in 12 hr shift could trim 2.5-3.0 lb
Me 2.5-2.75.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 8, 2016)

Forbidden space fruit 12/12 from seed














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Forbidden space fruit 12/12 from seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious as how long she's been growing at this point?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 8, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Just curious as how long she's been growing at this point?


~45 days

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> ~45 days
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Is 12/12 better?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 8, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Is 12/12 better?


No just a smaller space/pheno hunting. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 8, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> I trimmed for a grower several times just help them out. Most there in 12 hr shift could trim 2.5-3.0 lb
> Me 2.5-2.75.


That's how it was when we used to hire trimmers. My stoner ass could maybe do 2 lb a day but the cats there to really work would do about 3 lb or 4 for 12 hrs work. I can't do 12 hour days of trimming. I space a lb out over 3 days once a month. Allot easier like that than all at once.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I space a lb out over 3 days once a month


Done the same thing lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No just a smaller space/pheno hunting.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


When u like what you see u reveg?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 8, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> When u like what you see u reveg?


No I take cuts off the ones I think will turn out best Gregor I flower anything out. Worst case I'll reveg but I prefer not to. But I'll pop a pack and clone the 2-4 best looking plants at like 3-4 weeks from seed and if any of those turn it with keeping I keep them if not I flower them out. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 9, 2016)

hey folks how is everyone, been slacking lately on the forums, thanks to everyone that grew out the testers and posted pics I appreciate it a lot, im not bitchin but I would like to try sum how to get atleast 50% of the testers to pop there seeds and grow them badboys and not just add them to there vault for later use, I don't want to be a dick and deny people of sum great genetics, so please if you want to test I have no problems at all to send you sum testers but please pop them and post a few pics even if its bad shit like hermis or bad germ rate it will be helpful to everybody, thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 9, 2016)

alrite lets get down to business so far plants that are getting a pollen smack down are

dpd x mint chocolate chip = double mint chip
rude boi og x mint chocolate chip =
97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 f2
rude boi og x blackcherry dojo =
I have a best name contest going on for the rude boi og x blackcherry dojo so who ever comes up with the best name wins a free pack


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 9, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey folks how is everyone, been slacking lately on the forums, thanks to everyone that grew out the testers and posted pics I appreciate it a lot, im not bitchin but I would like to try sum how to get atleast 50% of the testers to pop there seeds and grow them badboys and not just add them to there vault for later use, I don't want to be a dick and deny people of sum great genetics, so please if you want to test I have no problems at all to send you sum testers but please pop them and post a few pics even if its bad shit like hermis or bad germ rate it will be helpful to everybody, thanks


I found it's easier to test them yourself...Space Wookie hopefully will be done in a few weeks which really don't help since they're already on the market lol only had one female , stretched like a mofo, flipped the lights at 14" and she now stands over 4 feet with MANY bud sites. Pics when I go to the spot today .


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 9, 2016)

next round is going to be a lot of my older strains, making f2 and crosses and of course im going to have sum other goodies in there like peyote purple, sherbert, slymer, purple voodoo, purple urkle, grape ape x cherry puff,


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I found it's easier to test them yourself...Space Wookie hopefully will be done in a few weeks which really don't help since they're already on the market lol only had one female , stretched like a mofo, flipped the lights at 14" and she now stands over 4 feet with MANY bud sites. Pics when I go to the spot today .[/QUOTe[/QUOTE no bro it helps I luv to see pics so don't be shy weather good or bad I like to see it all I know sum growers don't like to show pics that ant 100% awesome cause they might think other peeps will call them out but shit bro were all human and we all make mistakes, I slack and fuck up shit all the time on plants I just had two seeded up females die on me out of the blue I couldn't tell u what went wrong they were good had like a week left to go and just died on me I wanted to cry the one was the mendobreath clone I paid mad money for, so post them pics up, thanks


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 9, 2016)

Plant looks fine , I don't think the pheno I have is going to be a big producer but she smells and looks great.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 9, 2016)

I've always agreed with the worm on the testing issue. You get testers, you grow them bitches out asap. 

For anyone looking for a journal on Prime Glue or Tight Dojo check out mine 

@ 35 days in and both tight Dojos are growing purple calyxes in my hot ass temps and the prime glue is a monster 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bigworm-tight-dojo-prime-glue.914581/


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 9, 2016)

blackcherry dojo f2 male


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 9, 2016)

rude boi og x blackcherry dojo f2 getting freaky


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 9, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> blackcherry dojo f2 maleView attachment 3800640


Yes lawd


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 9, 2016)

superstious male, I forget what they call it backwards male or sum shit never got to use his pollen the old lady threw it out on accident


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 9, 2016)

ultra sour straight stinky bitch one the smelliest strains ever


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 9, 2016)

mickey kush and jellybean im gonna start back up a flood and drain tray again cause the yields were crazy


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 9, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> ultra sour straight stinky bitch one the smelliest strains everView attachment 3800662


The south love dat stank shit


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 9, 2016)

@shonuff_305 yeah me to, it was in three ziplock bags and I could still smell it, straight dank


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 9, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> @shonuff_305 yeah me to, it was in three ziplock bags and I could still smell it, straight dank


I went thru all kinda chems, og master kushs, pure kush roadkill skunks, skunk number 1 and still ain't found dat smell u call smell clean cross da building


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 9, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> alrite lets get down to business so far plants that are getting a pollen smack down are
> 
> dpd x mint chocolate chip = double mint chip
> rude boi og x mint chocolate chip =
> ...


I would like to through my name in the hat to name your genetics(Rasta Master)

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 9, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> The south love dat stank shit


Fire purp and super loud is all good qualities for south smokers.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Fire purp and super loud is all good qualities for south smokers.


Likewise in the Midwest, suckers for "loud " lol


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 9, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey folks how is everyone, been slacking lately on the forums, thanks to everyone that grew out the testers and posted pics I appreciate it a lot, im not bitchin but I would like to try sum how to get atleast 50% of the testers to pop there seeds and grow them badboys and not just add them to there vault for later use, I don't want to be a dick and deny people of sum great genetics, so please if you want to test I have no problems at all to send you sum testers but please pop them and post a few pics even if its bad shit like hermis or bad germ rate it will be helpful to everybody, thanks


I'm still down to run any peyote purple cross testers you do . And also looking for that pack of prime alienz I missed with my last grab if you're planning on putting those out again. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 9, 2016)

Chaps my ass to hear about people not running their testers beans. If I had space in the tent I'd run some.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Chaps my ass to hear about people not running their testers beans. If I had space in the tent I'd run some.


That's why I just wait until they drop and buy them. That's a form of stealing.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Chaps my ass to hear about people not running their testers beans. If I had space in the tent I'd run some.


Haha

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's why I just wait until they drop and buy them. That's a form of stealing.


True that. It's bogus to offer to run someone's gear and sit on it. Plus u could be sitting on garbage at that lol. It's not only a form of stealing it's lying and giving a bad name to anyone else testing gear.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 9, 2016)

Any of these testers?
Berry bubble
Cherry pie x glue x tpd
Pit bull x tpd
@bigworm6969 

Just got my second flower room going excited


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 9, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> blackcherry dojo f2 maleView attachment 3800640


Never thought I would say this but that's one pretty dude


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 9, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Any of these testers?
> Berry bubble
> Cherry pie x glue x tpd
> Pit bull x tpd
> ...


Hell I think these were docs. Lol. Sorry.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Haha
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Lol hell nall


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 9, 2016)

I never ask for testers unless I'm gonna pop with in a week & have the room 
atm i be buzi , it's not cool to sit down & vault test beans . 
it is amazing the amount of asking that goes on with breeders 
lotta IG sigs say no asking 4 testers 
anyone run Twizzler ? BW gifted me a pak


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 10, 2016)

14/14 crystal blue sprouted and 13/13 DPD. Put down 2+1 cuz they wherent looking too hawt but so far so good. Running a total of 25dpd now, half are 4 days apart.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I never ask for testers unless I'm gonna pop with in a week & have the room
> atm i be buzi , it's not cool to sit down & vault test beans .
> it is amazing the amount of asking that goes on with breeders
> lotta IG sigs say no asking 4 testers
> anyone run Twizzler ? BW gifted me a pak


Yeah I agree man, it's why I'm not testing for BW for a little while. Would love to still test but am moving interstate so have to pack up my gear! 
There's a few people who have grown the blue twizzler too, some dank in those beans!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I never ask for testers unless I'm gonna pop with in a week & have the room
> atm i be buzi , it's not cool to sit down & vault test beans .
> it is amazing the amount of asking that goes on with breeders
> lotta IG sigs say no asking 4 testers
> anyone run Twizzler ? BW gifted me a pak


Hey I tell them im full up and they still send testers anyway , I repeat im full up and they say vault them....I always run them at some point though.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 10, 2016)

Blue twizzler I think mid flo because I don't really have time for my grow so you can say she had harsh condition (under watering , light problem, thrips and mite. Heat, frost,...) 

Purple phenoSmall pheno

Purple pheno is more frosty and smelling more than small pheno but small pheno was more résistant to harsh condition both have the same smell of a cocktail of old ripe fruit


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 10, 2016)

Same dam thang I said


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 10, 2016)

@bigworm6969 this is the first strain you made im growing and damn good job there very résistant to harsh condition too bad I wasn't able to let them outside but definitively great matérial for outdoor grower I hope someone tried it outdoor to see what he get


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

Space Wookie


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Space Wookie View attachment 3801367 View attachment 3801368 View attachment 3801369 View attachment 3801370


Looking nice how far along are they?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Looking nice how far along are they?


36ish days


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Space Wookie View attachment 3801367 View attachment 3801368 View attachment 3801369 View attachment 3801370


Sativa leaner, got them ling skinny leafs


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Sativa leaner, got them ling skinny leafs


Most definitely , like I said she went from 14" at flip to 49" now  my other plants are on 16" risers and still not as tall as the Wookie


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2016)

Space wookie


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2016)

looking good, Im open the vault one last time with sum cherry pie crosse
mendo pie
valley pie
9lb hammer pie
med-usa pie
diamond pie
sherbert pie
pcg cherry
gsc x cherry pie x plat cookies
ape cookies
platinum animal
still got sum pure gooey crosses and two purple urkle crosses left


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> looking good, Im open the vault one last time with sum cherry pie crosse
> mendo pie
> valley pie
> 9lb hammer pie
> ...


I wish I had the funds brotha but I'm trying to catch you and melvanetics next drops.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 10, 2016)

This space wookie is gonna be pure fire, 23 days since the flip and she is already looking like a bad bitch!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2016)

@bigworm6969 when the next tester drop? im liking that cherry pie x gsc x plat


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2016)

testers should be ready like a week before christimas so that's great timeing ill have Christmas presents for everyone, and ill have more double bucks and others going in to Oregon elite seeds also around the same time, thanks


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> testers should be ready like a week before christimas so that's great timeing ill have Christmas presents for everyone, and ill have more double bucks and others going in to Oregon elite seeds also around the same time, thanks


right on brother! im diggin that what you smokin in your personal stash?


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 10, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> testers should be ready like a week before christimas so that's great timeing ill have Christmas presents for everyone, and ill have more double bucks and others going in to Oregon elite seeds also around the same time, thanks


should have some bud porn going on with those double bucks by christmas time to get everyone pumped up to buy  who doesnt like trichs from the first set of leaves?!

the crystal blue's i popped are happy looking as well.. tempted to dip into your vault..though i've spent a fair bit on seeds lately and have plans to do more of the same! lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2016)

me im smokeing sum lemon diesel x wookie, @natro.hydro looks ike you got a nice phenol there my friend I luv them frosty ones


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 10, 2016)

Prime Crystal
The only plant I have that's getting some purple.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 10, 2016)

I hate the one who bought the last sherbet pie t'en min before me... lol aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh the hate is real!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 10, 2016)

Why did you buy it before me??? Lol


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 10, 2016)

I go with the diamond pie got a feeling ut could be a potential strain for extraction we will see


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Prime Crystal
> The only plant I have that's getting some purple.
> View attachment 3801863


Beautiful brother


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 11, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I hate the one who bought the last sherbet pie t'en min before me... lol aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh the hate is real!!!


Might have been me. I'm the worst


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Might have been me. I'm the worst


I hate you bro... really I hate you lol you'ré lucky the main man told me he will keep me updated for when they will be back so you slip for now but don't do it again ok?!! Lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 11, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I hate you bro... really I hate you lol you'ré lucky the main man told me he will keep me updated for when they will be back so you slip for now but don't do it again ok?!! Lol


i hate myself bro...whoring myself out to get a quick fix of them dank beans. Always looking for the next score. Palms sweaty, knees weak arms are heavy. Vomit on the sweater already. Moms spaghetti.


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Might have been me. I'm the worst


I got a pack too.....along with sum other goodies!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 11, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> I got a pack too.....along with sum other goodies!


Ooo well maybe it wasn't me!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 11, 2016)

Lol you guys killing me!!


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 4 foot 'Wookie View attachment 3794232


Did all your wookies get 4 ft n height during the flip


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 11, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Did all your wookies get 4 ft n height during the flip


I only had one female , culled the males , she's a real sativa leaning pheno . I'm hoping a very potent one , it'll require a little more time under the lights.
Edit : I topped her twice too .


----------



## predd (Oct 12, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Did all your wookies get 4 ft n height during the flip


I have 2 phenos one very strechy and one average....


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2016)

Wtf @bigworm6969 I didn't know u were a deadly exotic breeder, amigo!

Don't mind me if I stick around and wait for your next drop

U shipping to Canada ?


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 12, 2016)

So for posterity sake I feel I should mention that I unfortunately found a few nut sacks intermitently on main nodes of lower branches on 1 space wookie so far.

They were all real easy to see since like I said they were at the main stems, and because of the lineage (jabberwockey(white x biodiesel) x alien tarantula(alien techx tarantula)) I had been keeping a watchful eye for them since this grow has been far from flawless (moving them 3 times, late transplant, and underfed for awhile before transplant)

So it has been said, keep an eye out for the occasional nutsack on lower branches of space wookie, really though you can say this with any strain you run from seed for the first time fwiw


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 12, 2016)

And I think I figured out why this Space Wookie #1 has been catching my eye this whole time. She is showing the double serrated leaves that is associated with the white. The white lotus by bodhi I grew that did this was a favorite of mine so this pheno will surely be fire. Included previous pics with the leaf pic so you fellas know specifically which girl I am talking about.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

So what are big worm homies best strains, people!?

What would you guys recommend as his top three picks of absolute exotic fire!?


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 13, 2016)

Can't go wrong with any of them, if its not awesome he wouldn't sell it. Solid guy that takes pride in his work and the product does not disappoint.
Post up once u decided.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

In stock right now is :

Space Wookie

Orange Glue

Tight Dojo

Prime Glue, and..

Gorilla Spirit

Any pics or personal experiences or jus thoughts in general @Vnsmkr etc. would be helpful  if bigWorm doesn't mind consumer feedback!

THINKING OF GRABBING THE TOP THREE that are avail now

And for Xmas I will get some more bomb ass beans

Y'all getting me pumped for these drops

Much love
DonT


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> In stock right now is :
> 
> Space Wookie
> 
> ...


Tight Dojo. ...check my signature


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 13, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Tight Dojo. ...check my signature


 ok dont see a sig might be cause im in phone?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> ok dont see a sig might be cause im in phone?


Turn your phone sideways and the sigs will show up then .


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

Sold on some gear for sure, boys! Anyone know though, what's the story on the lock tight, curious as to its lineage ..


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Sold on some gear for sure, boys! Anyone know though, what's the story on the lock tight, curious as to its lineage ..


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Locktite/RedEyed_Genetics/


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Locktite/RedEyed_Genetics/


Thanks bob! U one fast cat, or shall I say dawg lol

_Definitely_ sold now as I was already looking to grip the GG#4 for rosin, and this jus tightened her up more!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

Ayy big worm homies, 
Is prime glue : prime crystal x lock tight or am I way off lol?
That'd be some fiyya

Also, curious as to the orange glue
What's in that? 
IG has clarified the rest
Some siiiick shots my Gardeners

Wowzaaaa


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 13, 2016)

@bigworm696 what's god stomper lineage or if anyone else knows much appreciated


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> @bigworm696 what's god stomper lineage or if anyone else knows much appreciated


I think that it is elephant stomper x godhead.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> So what are big worm homies best strains, people!?
> 
> What would you guys recommend as his top three picks of absolute exotic fire!?


If you want knock out with awesome berry flavour, go with his blue kimbo, it is my favourite strain right now!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> If you want knock out with awesome berry flavour, go with his blue kimbo, it is my favourite strain right now!


That's what I was looking for but I grabbed god stomper, double bucks and double purple dojo since blue kimbo was out of stock.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> If you want knock out with awesome berry flavour, go with his blue kimbo, it is my favourite strain right now!


I agree that strain is a frost monster and yields well, not a huge fan of blueberry flavors (just more overexposure than displeasure) but will grow this strain again in the future at some point along with the prime crystal.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> If you want knock out with awesome berry flavour, go with his blue kimbo, it is my favourite strain right now!


My ripe fruit smell starting to turn to ripe guava smell for my blue twizzler can't wait for the cut and the smoke test


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 13, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> ok dont see a sig might be cause im in phone?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bigworm-tight-dojo-prime-glue.914581/


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Ayy big worm homies,
> Is prime glue : prime crystal x lock tight or am I way off lol?
> That'd be some fiyya
> 
> ...


correct on the Prime Glue but not sure about the orange glue


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's what I was looking for but I grabbed god stomper, double bucks and double purple dojo since blue kimbo was out of stock.


Yeah I wanted to get another pack but missed the drop at OES, I'd love some more if they come back!! Bigworm did say he's working on some F2's so hopefully we can get some soon!! 



natro.hydro said:


> I agree that strain is a frost monster and yields well, not a huge fan of blueberry flavors (just more overexposure than displeasure) but will grow this strain again in the future at some point along with the prime crystal.


Yeah she is very frosty! Understandable about the berry flavour too, it is my favourite but I can see how others might be sick of it! That prime crystal looks dank as well!! 



madininagyal said:


> My ripe fruit smell starting to turn to ripe guava smell for my blue twizzler can't wait for the cut and the smoke test


Another top strain the blue twizzler, seems to be a real hit on here!!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 13, 2016)

What's double purple dojo lineage. I know it's a older strain of worms so I figured someone would know.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> What's double purple dojo lineage. I know it's a older strain of worms so I figured someone would know.


its an f2 of tga's DPD which is Sputnik #1 x Black Russian.
Sputnik = Apollo 13 x Black Russian

So basically a Black russian? lol


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 13, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> its an f2 of tga's DPD which is Sputnik #1 x Black Russian.
> Sputnik = Apollo 13 x Black Russian
> 
> So basically a Black russian? lol


Lmfao. I'm always down for more purple strains around these parts. I wonder what kinda phenos come out of the f2.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao. I'm always down for more purple strains around these parts.


As purple as you can get with those and the double bucks...i didnt even know they were on sale. Im very sad


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 13, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> As purple as you can get with those and the double bucks...i didnt even know they were on sale. Im very sad


I think double purple dojo is still available and some god stomper at oes. Plus Paypal is working homie.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I think double purple dojo is still available and some god stomper at oes. Plus Paypal is working homie.


Its saddening because i spent the money on bulbs and junk. Oh well, next time eh?


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 13, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Its saddening because i spent the money on bulbs and junk. Oh well, next time eh?


Not really junk lol gotta update the grow room brotha. It's almost as satisfying as new beans but not quite. I spent all day yesterday upgrading misc. bullshit in the garden. It felt damn good today waking up to go into a clean ass nicely reorganized, updated garden. Plus I started buying 6 packs of bulbs on amazon. It's way cheaper to get them in bulk.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 13, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> correct on the Prime Glue but not sure about the orange glue


Orange kush x gg4. Pretty sure


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> If you want knock out with awesome berry flavour, go with his blue kimbo, it is my favourite strain right now!


I wish there was some in! A lot of people talkin about it lol

Once my gear comes maybe I can trade someone!!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Turn your phone sideways and the sigs will show up then .


Lol you change my life thanks I never watch rollitup sideway


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I wish there was some in! A lot of people talkin about it lol
> 
> Once my gear comes maybe I can trade someone!!


I wouldn't worry. Worm said he was bringing the old strains back so I assume blue kimbo will be back round December I think he said plus a bunch of his other gear.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I think double purple dojo is still available and some god stomper at oes. Plus Paypal is working homie.


They do paypal now?? Last time I ask they said no to me


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Not really junk lol gotta update the grow room brotha. It's almost as satisfying as new beans but not quite. I spent all day yesterday upgrading misc. bullshit in the garden. It felt damn good today waking up to go into a clean ass nicely reorganized, updated garden. Plus I started buying 6 packs of bulbs on amazon. It's way cheaper to get them in bulk.


Côme to the cxb3590 side lol u will have for years before changing them


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> They do paypal now?? Last time I ask they said no to me


Shh lol yeah its a option at checkout brother.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## jrock420 (Oct 13, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


>


Did urs have the big worm sticker on the front?


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Côme to the cxb3590 side lol u will have for years before changing them


I just retro fit a couple t8 flourescents to t 12 led and damn thats an amazing difference. Pretty easy to convert. My plants love the new conversion bulbs plus they like 3400 lumens per bulb, way more than 1400 per bulb for regular t12 flourescent. I'm also pretty familiar with electricity so don't attempt it if ur unsure lol.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I just retro fit a couple t8 flourescents to t 12 led and damn thats an amazing difference. Pretty easy to convert. My plants love the new conversion bulbs plus they like 3400 lumens per bulb, way more than 1400 per bulb for regular t12 flourescent. I'm also pretty familiar with electricity so don't attempt it if ur unsure lol.


I will not try lol I was planning of grabbing some led t8 system for my veg à member here (can remember is name) use and have really good résult with them


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I will not try lol I was planning of grabbing some led t8 system for my veg à member here (can remember is name) use and have really good résult with them


U could almost see the ones closest to it lean heavy toward the led upgrade. I need to get in there tomorow and adjust lighting. The seedlings are disco funk and g13 haze. There is purple cheddar and purple urkle from csi in there, terp smoothie from hippie hill, false teeth and brandywine from dvg, tahoe sap from in house and a couple wall e plant and u can just see a couple of worms double bucks in there.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I wish there was some in! A lot of people talkin about it lol
> 
> Once my gear comes maybe I can trade someone!!


I'm sure something can be worked out for a mad dude like yourself


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 13, 2016)

dang what did everybody have off work yesterday I missed it, I luv it when everybody on at the same time, got four crosses done and doing 6 more this week, orange glue(orangie cookie x gg#4 x buckeye purple), real quick just wanted to make sure everyone received there stuff, if not please pm me, ill get sum shots of the garden tomorrow super amped for these new crosses I thought long and hard on these new strains and im hopeing they real shine and yes next round will be dedicated on all my old strains so soon there will be more prime crystal, blue kimbo, super purple, prime moonshine, purple voodoo f4, dpd , blackcherry crème, blackcherry dojo so hang tight, thanks


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> blackcherry crème,


That's what I'm talking about .


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Wtf @bigworm6969 I didn't know u were a deadly exotic breeder, amigo!
> 
> Don't mind me if I stick around and wait for your next drop
> 
> U shipping to Canada ?


welcome brother don, were glad to have you brother, ask any questions if I don't get to you in time one of these great growers will, they all know there shit and are awesome people im so glad to be part of this great comunity


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> dang what did everybody have off work yesterday I missed it, I luv it when everybody on at the same time, got four crosses done and doing 6 more this week, orange glue(orangie cookie x gg#4 x buckeye purple), real quick just wanted to make sure everyone received there stuff, if not please pm me, ill get sum shots of the garden tomorrow super amped for these new crosses I thought long and hard on these new strains and im hopeing they real shine and yes next round will be dedicated on all my old strains so soon there will be more prime crystal, blue kimbo, super purple, prime moonshine, purple voodoo f4, dpd , blackcherry crème, blackcherry dojo so hang tight, thanks


When's the next round of testers Worm ?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 13, 2016)

like a week or two before Christmas so there will be merry Christmas package going out to all my friends and growers that make this possible, I luv you guys


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

Gonna be a Holly Jolly Christmas


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 13, 2016)

yes it is definitely a purple one


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 13, 2016)

Festivus


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 14, 2016)

blackcherry dojo f2


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 14, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Forbidden View attachment 3793371


is this beast finished? I like this pheno


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 14, 2016)

dpd female


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 14, 2016)

97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 male


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 14, 2016)

slymer cone only I got im thinking of crossing it with a blackcherry dojo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 14, 2016)

cant wait to bring back this beauty prime crystal, still haven't found this pheno


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 14, 2016)

peyote purple porn ppp


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 14, 2016)

sum more ppp


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 14, 2016)

my dpd male that was used in making tight dojo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 14, 2016)

prime crystal mom


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 14, 2016)

sum Bodhi seed testers lemon diesel x wookie


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 14, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sum more pppView attachment 3804585


Those are the testers I'm waiting on looks fire as fuck

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 14, 2016)

Forbidden space fruit










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

That was a FROSSSSSSSSSTY show, mon!!
Holy fck

Jus ordered some of your gear brother 
Tight dojo and Prime Glue gonna be FRONT AND CENTRE next round!!

I might need to grip me that SLR camera JUS FOR THE MACROS!
IM FKN MAD STOKED

How many strains are dropping I might need to do some overtime 

iG proved to be SUPA informative along with the fellow CATS' threads here on RIU that are running your gear
Thanks to all!
Even the Oregon boys got back to me ,
Very dope community indeed
Love being a part of it too bro
My girl is lovin it too

mad props!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

Ay anyone wanna post fresh twizzler or or blue kimbo pics, for my girl and I to see?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 14, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Ay anyone wanna post fresh twizzler or or blue kimbo pics, for my girl and I to see?


Here you go bro...2 x blue kimbo

 
 
Some dried bud shots of blue kimbo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 14, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> dang what did everybody have off work yesterday I missed it, I luv it when everybody on at the same time, got four crosses done and doing 6 more this week, orange glue(orangie cookie x gg#4 x buckeye purple), real quick just wanted to make sure everyone received there stuff, if not please pm me, ill get sum shots of the garden tomorrow super amped for these new crosses I thought long and hard on these new strains and im hopeing they real shine and yes next round will be dedicated on all my old strains so soon there will be more prime crystal, blue kimbo, super purple, prime moonshine, purple voodoo f4, dpd , blackcherry crème, blackcherry dojo so hang tight, thanks


You're a freakin legend bro, so happy to hear this! Keep bringing the dank


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 14, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> like a week or two before Christmas so there will be merry Christmas package going out to all my friends and growers that make this possible, I luv you guys


Yay! Haha looking forward to this!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here you go bro...2 x blue kimbo
> 
> View attachment 3804662
> View attachment 3804663
> ...


Wowwww


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 14, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> cant wait to bring back this beauty prime crystal, still haven't found this phenoView attachment 3804574


 still have a pack of prime crystal i think ill look n drop them


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 14, 2016)

Last two pages of photos made my "like" finger tired! Holy bud porn!


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 14, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> prime crystal momView attachment 3804591


Woah momma 
F2s FTW! What does the pops you plan on using look like if you don't mind snapping us a picture of that stud.


----------



## higher self (Oct 14, 2016)

I've got to stop neglecting this thread lol!

I most defiantly have time to wait for the older releases to get restocked.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 14, 2016)

Cleaned up the space wookie she will be ready here soon


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 14, 2016)

@bigworm6969 u should get some hats and shirts up for sale big homie. I'd be wearing the logos off that shit if it were for sale. Getting my oes shirt next week, thanks to the big homie toby.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> @bigworm696 u should get some hats and shirts up for sale big homie. I'd be wearing the logos off that shit if it were for sale. Getting my oes shirt next week, thanks to the big homie toby.


I second that, i dont wear hats but a t-shirt with that dope ass worm on it would be tits


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 14, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Wowwww


Thanks Don! I'm equally impressed with your work too, love those gummies as well


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 14, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I second that, i dont wear hats but a t-shirt with that dope ass worm on it would be tits


I know he got shirts I seen toby wearing them before lol. They are tight, got a big ass worm logo on the front. Just need a place to buy them bad boys.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> @bigworm696 u should get some hats and shirts up for sale big homie.


i'd buy one


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 14, 2016)

How does pm work on here. Sorry for sounding like a ignorant fool but I can't figure it out. Do I just go to someone's page and message from there?


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> How does pm work on here. Sorry for sounding like a ignorant fool but I can't figure it out. Do I just go to someone's page and message from there?


Click on the persons handle/user name and that will bring up their info that includes their info. Just click on Start a Conversation.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 14, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Click on the persons handle/user name and that will bring up their info that includes their info. Just click on Start a Conversation.


Damn mystery revealed at last. Thanks fam.


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 14, 2016)

some seedling shots of the Double Bucks..


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 15, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> some seedling shots of the Double Bucks..
> View attachment 3805291 View attachment 3805292


That's how mine are. They are tiny but there is some purple visable on the new leaves. Glad I snagged another pack.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Forbidden space fruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie iif that's a banana you should pluck it, looking nice and healthy


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 15, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey homie iif that's a banana you should pluck it, looking nice and healthy


No nanners as far as I can tell bit I'll keep an eye on it

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No nanners as far as I can tell bit I'll keep an eye on it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nah I see it too. Right in the middle of the forbidden space fruit above a leaf, in the first pic


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 15, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Nah I see it too. Right in the middle of the forbidden space fruit above a leaf, in the first pic


Lol I think it's a leaf that's flipped but I'll check when the lights go off so I can see it in regular light. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 15, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> some seedling shots of the Double Bucks..
> View attachment 3805291 View attachment 3805292


Hé should have called it double frost!!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 15, 2016)

This is what I am talking about, that is no leaf homie


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 15, 2016)

Swinging dick


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No nanners as far as I can tell bit I'll keep an eye on it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Just want to make sure u dont get no pollen flying around ur room, if it is just pluck it off, thanks


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 15, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Just want to make sure u dont get no pollen flying around ur room, if it is just pluck it off, thanks


I feel you. Found it, the plant is actually in my pheno tester tent so not a huge deal regardless. If it was in my main space I'd be more worried. Good looking out. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 15, 2016)

Damn yall got some good eyes lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Damn yall got some good eyes lol


Tap the pix for a close up


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 16, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Tap the pix for a close up


Lmao i did


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 16, 2016)

Tight Dojo, infinite apologies for my shitty phone camera 
Pic taken on the 14th. so that was day 40 i believe


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lmao i did


I have a 80" display 
That might have something to do it


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 16, 2016)

Not to bust balls or be a dick here but it seems like the Forbidden Space Fruit has had a couple grow reports with intersex traits. I haven't seen any grows all seeded up because of it but curious if the ones that have this trait are the aberration or the norm. I have two packs of the FSF and really don't want to deal with any know intersex incidents...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 16, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Not to bust balls or be a dick here but it seems like the Forbidden Space Fruit has had a couple grow reports with intersex traits. I haven't seen any grows all seeded up because of it but curious if the ones that have this trait are the aberration or the norm. I have two packs of the FSF and really don't want to deal with any know intersex incidents...


Alot of strain hermi if there stressed i grew sum of the greatest strains outthere and had them hermi on me so i dont even sweat it no more i pluck that shit and keep on growing,most times it will not conr back the rev says when u see the banana think back three weeks from there and try to figure out what you did wrong i know i get them from high heat and sumtimes i forget to close up my veg tent in the mornings so a light comes on while in the dark period and that can cause hermi sacs so im just use to them i guess but everytime i pluck them they dont come back


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 16, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Alot of strain hermi if there stressed i grew sum of the greatest strains outthere and had them hermi on me so i dont even sweat it no more i pluck that shit and keep on growing,most times it will not conr back the rev says when u see the banana think back three weeks from there and try to figure out what you did wrong i know i get them from high heat and sumtimes i forget to close up my veg tent in the mornings so a light comes on while in the dark period and that can cause hermi sacs so im just use to them i guess but everytime i pluck them they dont come back


Thank you @bigworm6969 . I appreciate your time and input on this. Of the most fire cultivars i have run all had a tendency to throw a nanner here and there. I was just curious and not wanting to be insulting or demeaning in any way, shape or form...


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Alot of strain hermi if there stressed i grew sum of the greatest strains outthere and had them hermi on me so i dont even sweat it no more i pluck that shit and keep on growing,most times it will not conr back the rev says when u see the banana think back three weeks from there and try to figure out what you did wrong i know i get them from high heat and sumtimes i forget to close up my veg tent in the mornings so a light comes on while in the dark period and that can cause hermi sacs so im just use to them i guess but everytime i pluck them they dont come back


You are real bro I really like that about you!! Stay the way you are even when later you be a top player in the game and I will always supporte you


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 16, 2016)

Your all good brother, no one wants a strain that just bust out nuts all over the place and i would never breed with a strain like that, i really have grown out sum great named strains that nanners popped up on i just pluck them thou i know people as soon as they see a nanner they throw out, now if theres mad sacs and bananas then yeah its got to go but just one or even two im plucking and finishing growing out, my grows are always a little off so i blame myself on and sacs sumtimes the banana will be sterile and wont drop pollen, thanks


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 16, 2016)

What would you guys pop if you had these to grow?

gorilla spirit, dpd, prime glue, god stomper, space wookie, twizzler and forbidden space fruit, plushberry, blackberry cheesecake


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 16, 2016)

Better yet what top 3 would you grow?


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 16, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Better yet what top 3 would you grow?


Space wookie prime glue dpd


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 17, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> forbidden space fruit, plushberry, blackberry cheesecake


I like my berry flavors , smells & up daytime highs 
ya actually can't go wrong with any of your list imo


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 17, 2016)

Space Wookie.....I'm having a cal/mag def. with her atm


----------



## Margaret B. (Oct 17, 2016)

Blue Twizzler, Space Wookie....soon.!!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Space Wookie.....I'm having a cal/mag def. with her atmView attachment 3807184


she still looks good. How you gonna remedy it ? i just gave my plants a nice drench of water with epsom salts , i deal with the same deficiencies


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 17, 2016)

Margaret B. said:


> Blue Twizzler, Space Wookie....soon.!!


Welcome @Margaret B. ! nice score on the twizzlers and space wookies


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> she still looks good. How you gonna remedy it ? i just gave my plants a nice drench of water with epsom salts , i deal with the same deficiencies


The same...1 teaspoon of lime an 1 of epsom salt per gal. of water , maybe a lil foliar mist with some aloe water .


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The same...1 teaspoon of lime an 1 of epsom salt per gal. of water , maybe a lil foliar mist with some aloe water .


nice. im past the point of any foliar spraying though. i hope she turns around for ya


----------



## Margaret B. (Oct 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Welcome @Margaret B. ! nice score on the twizzlers and space wookies


Thank-you Windy! Stickin with BG exclusively for 2017. Also will stay with OregonEliteSeeds, OES for the time being. On to Harvest!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 17, 2016)

Margaret B. said:


> Thank-you Windy! Stickin with BG exclusively for 2017. Also will stay with OregonEliteSeeds, OES for the time being. On to Harvest!


You cant go wrong! Good Luck and be sure to share some pics for us bigworm fans


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 17, 2016)

Gypsum powder & epsom salt ( just grains of it ) a pinch, do not over do it on the salt 
the gypsum not so much at all a tsp a 5 gal you can dbl this amount if needed adds Cal as well 
helps when i get rust looking patches if in coco add potash (wood ash )


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

a tight dojo donkey......


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> a tight dojo donkey......View attachment 3807639


That tight dojo is some tight nodes there bob, donkey dick indeed.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 18, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> What would you guys pop if you had these to grow?
> 
> gorilla spirit, dpd, prime glue, god stomper, space wookie, twizzler and forbidden space fruit, plushberry, blackberry cheesecake


Ummm...all of them ha ha ha. Nah, space wookie, twizzler and prime glue...with plushberry close behind  



BobBitchen said:


> a tight dojo donkey......View attachment 3807639


Crikey Bob, that's a rather large member you have there LMAO


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2016)

I love when I open my tent and smell the good guava smell of my blue twizzler since her smell turned to guava I can't wait to try her in rosin, for the best terps at wich ratio should I take her down?? They said to me it's better when there only 10% of amber trich, and usually I take them down at least 50/50 cloudy/amber


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 18, 2016)

is blue twizzler & twizzler the same ? BM gifted me a pak of twizzler & I know nothing about that one .
who are the parents ?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 18, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> is blue twizzler & twizzler the same ? BM gifted me a pak of twizzler & I know nothing about that one .
> who are the parents ?


twizzlers f2 is Kosher Tangie x Cherry Pie 
Blue twizzler is Blue Kimbo x Twizzler


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> a tight dojo donkey......View attachment 3807639


Bob,
That Donkey could do well in porno vids !


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 18, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> twizzlers f2 is Kosher Tangie x Cherry Pie
> Blue twizzler is Blue Kimbo x Twizzler


OK anyone run twizzler ? I usually do research on any seed buy but idk anything on it
I've ran CP & she's PM victim in my notes lost 1/2 of 8 last summer in g/h
furnace is now fixed & PM is not a overpowering issue anymore 
PM is very active in my neighborhood in the spring & fall , u can't prevent it ,
u just learn to deal & pick strains that can get PM & still [email protected]% 
indoor just keep humidity & temp swings in control , air movement is prime prevention
But CP I am trying to stay away from her progeny ,not wanting to add her into any breeding lines of mine . my romulan x durban poison test seed is popped & up in soil , all in 36 hours of into the paper towel & a hour outta her seed sac off off a live branch amazing


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> OK anyone run twizzler ? I usually do research on any seed buy but idk anything on it
> I've ran CP & she's PM victim in my notes lost 1/2 of 8 last summer in g/h
> furnace is now fixed & PM is not a overpowering issue anymore
> PM is very active in my neighborhood in the spring & fall , u can't prevent it ,
> ...


Try natural korean farming and organic soil I was having à lot of problem with pm since I started to give them em-1 my plant are way more résistant even spidermite wasn't able to damage them like they usually do


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 18, 2016)

I use a LAB innoculate(ho made EM-1) on every watering .
I use it in all phases of my organic grow also used in my chem nute grows


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Try natural korean farming


I use that Brokaski in the gold bag (sp?) from buildasoil
, I have a broad based approach to gardening & pest preventions (only natural )


----------



## predd (Oct 18, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> OK anyone run twizzler ? I usually do research on any seed buy but idk anything on it
> I've ran CP & she's PM victim in my notes lost 1/2 of 8 last summer in g/h
> furnace is now fixed & PM is not a overpowering issue anymore
> PM is very active in my neighborhood in the spring & fall , u can't prevent it ,
> ...


I have 4 girls of twizzler f2( went 4/4 on girls)....I don't really get any PM, just got some bud rot on one of my space wookies, but I was being greedy and packing too many plants in there....the terp profile looks pretty similar on 1st 2 twizzlers, harvested 2, other 2 on day 57.....high resin content....I could post a pic if you want...


----------



## predd (Oct 18, 2016)

Twizzler f2


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 18, 2016)

I found that my Brot (bud rot) comes from them tiny leaves that shoot out from a thick bud that then die & start rot at the center of the bud , a fungus fly that dies in or near young buds & gets surrounded by bud growth will decay & cause Brot as well 
ya see a tiny leaf die ,u got a issue right there that needs attn quick


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I found that my Brot (bud rot) comes from them tiny leaves that shoot out from a thick bud that then die & start rot at the center of the bud , a fungus fly that dies in or near young buds & gets surrounded by bud growth will decay & cause Brot as well
> ya see a tiny leaf die ,u got a issue right there that needs attn quick


What is your humidity level? And do you got a good airflow??


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 18, 2016)

runs 40% to 70% it's a greenhouse so the air is constantly blasting , this time of year I like 40% 
did the rot start on the outside or was it too late to tell ? Brot moves about 1/4" hour once it started eating new plant flesh 
it's like a human staff infection they move quickly


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 18, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> twizzlers f2 is Kosher Tangie x Cherry Pie
> Blue twizzler is Blue Kimbo x Twizzler


Blue twizzler is twizzler x (blue moonshine x purple nl5) I thought?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> runs 40% to 70% it's a greenhouse so the air is constantly blasting , this time of year I like 40%
> did the rot start on the outside or was it too late to tell ? Brot moves about 1/4" hour once it started eating new plant flesh
> it's like a human staff infection they move quickly


When you see it it's already too late because it's start from inside but if you got pic at 70% you have your answer I would suggest you harvest asap before you waste your harvest


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 18, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Blue twizzler is twizzler x (blue moonshine x purple nl5) I thought?


Windycity is right, thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 18, 2016)

Only thing i used the 97bm stud on was the blue kimbo


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 18, 2016)

70% is veg early flower 
I only lost 6" of bud on 3 buds


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 18, 2016)

Man that sucks i hate but rot and pm, i tried everything on pm only thing i found that works the best is sulfur burner, once u get it gone i only burn once a week for two hours and i never see pm again


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 18, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Only thing i used the 97bm stud on was the blue kimbo


What is prime moonshine then?


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 18, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> What is prime moonshine then?


I thought it was optimus prime x (blue moonshine x Purple northern lights #5) but I'm not 100 on that.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I love when I open my tent and smell the good guava smell of my blue twizzler since her smell turned to guava I can't wait to try her in rosin, for the best terps at wich ratio should I take her down?? They said to me it's better when there only 10% of amber trich, and usually I take them down at least 50/50 cloudy/amber


Ay @madininagyal 

Imo, 1% amber, for _extra strong, perdy, terpy_ resin!

Scope "Elysian Research Institute/ rosin press/ h frame tutorial" on YouTube for badass, somewhat dry, step by step walk thru's

Should be world class taste regardless of the method you choose, tho, congrats!


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 19, 2016)

All cloudy & just seeing the start of amber ,I chop
edit; this in on the calyxes themselves not sugar leaf 
just to be clear pun intended , no clears 
now some strains show uneven


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 19, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Ay @madininagyal
> 
> Imo, 1% amber, for _extra strong, perdy, terpy_ resin!
> 
> ...


Thanks à lot im gonna tchek it


----------



## goodro wilson (Oct 19, 2016)

Twizzlers f2


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 19, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> What is prime moonshine then?


Oh yeah that one to haha man i think my memory is going bad on me lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 19, 2016)

Day 46 Tight Dojo #2- the less finicky pheno- that pinkish /purplish cola in the back right is her other top.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> All cloudy & just seeing the start of amber ,I chop
> edit; this in on the calyxes themselves not sugar leaf
> just to be clear pun intended , no clears
> now some strains show uneven


Good point!

Sugar leaves can get frôsty in the first two weeks so they will definitely go amber first..


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 20, 2016)

just ordered some gorilla spirit and a pack of twizzler. I've been reading this thread and I must say I am pretty stoked on these genetics. so excited i cant sleep so im posting.. lol I will be posting pics. as soon as the gear arrives and the beans sprout..


----------



## swedsteven (Oct 20, 2016)

I order 1 pack of tight dojo from bigworm Tuesday can't wait !


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 20, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Oh yeah that one to haha man i think my memory is going bad on me lol


just read about your purple urkle crosses... sounds damn good!!!


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 20, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Good point!
> 
> Sugar leaves can get frôsty in the first two weeks so they will definitely go amber first..


i could have swore i saw a pic of a seedling with trichs on the leaves, in THIS discussion/thread... could this really be?


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 20, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> i could have swore i saw a pic of a seedling with trichs on the leaves, in THIS discussion/thread... could this really be?


Probably home boy bmgnoot he got a fire ass camera. It's his double bucks I'm guessing.


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Probably home boy bmgnoot he got a fire ass camera. It's his double bucks I'm guessing.


yeah , i think that is the pic im talking about.. this is a discussion for a new day, but. do plants give off thc in veg? I swear we used to get high, when me and a homie used to smoke leaves from my step dads back yard cannabis plants. And since genetics are getting better and better, could this be the case?


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 20, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> yeah , i think that is the pic im talking about.. this is a discussion for a new day, but. do plants give off thc in veg? I swear we used to get high, when me and a homie used to smoke leaves from my step dads back yard cannabis plants. And since genetics are getting better and better, could this be the case?


All plants have trichomes throughout their lives. Like tomatoes when u touch them and ur fingers turn brown ur popping trichomes and releasing oil from the gland head. If it's really good bud sugar coated leaves for sure will get a couple budding stoners high.


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 20, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> prime crystal momView attachment 3804591


OMG!!!!! I just saw this.. I want that strain man. jeeezzz that is frosty. nice work, "holy frost batman"..


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 20, 2016)

Space Wookie 
long skinny leaves , long skinny buds....very sativa dom. lady here and a cal/mag whore. The smells range from sweet funk to spicy cocoa bean .


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> yeah , i think that is the pic im talking about.. this is a discussion for a new day, but. do plants give off thc in veg? I swear we used to get high, when me and a homie used to smoke leaves from my step dads back yard cannabis plants. And since genetics are getting better and better, could this be the case?


They sure can frost up in veg

Usually once ready to reproduce and flower a healthy female with an environment swinging with humidity and temps will express resin as a means to cope and cool and self regulate

If a seedling is frosty that's more likely a case of polyploid plant being discovered, in other words, extra expression, vigor, and speed due to extra chromosomes .. It's not uncommon for them to reveal hidden traits and genetic codes


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Space Wookie View attachment 3810143
> long skinny leaves , long skinny buds....very sativa dom. lady here and a cal/mag whore. The smells range from sweet funk to spicy cocoa bean .


What week is she on @skunkwreck.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 21, 2016)

Im trying to decide which strains to start, either a few orange glue or a few god stomper or maybe a few of each. Both strains don't seem to have any pics or info of a completed grow which I plan on changing. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 21, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> What week is she on @skunkwreck.


About 9 weeks


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> About 9 weeks


Looks like she needs another 2 or 3 to beef up. Is her trichs starting to milk up


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> They sure can frost up in veg
> 
> Usually once ready to reproduce and flower a healthy female with an environment swinging with humidity and temps will express resin as a means to cope and cool and self regulate
> 
> If a seedling is frosty that's more likely a case of polyploid plant being discovered, in other words, extra expression, vigor, and speed due to extra chromosomes . It's not uncommon for them to reveal hidden traits and genetic codes


hahahuhuhuhaaaaa wow man!!! thats sooo cool . extra cromazones and stuff.. these genetics are rock'n dude!!i cant wait to see all the traits and different stretches and smells, and bud size and on and on an on.......Are we creatin an"ecological niche", or a transformation/mutation of some kind?


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 21, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Im trying to decide which strains to start, either a few orange glue or a few god stomper or maybe a few of each. Both strains don't seem to have any pics or info of a completed grow which I plan on changing. Anyone got any suggestions?


grow both man!!! hahuhuhahahuhuhu go for it.. cowabunga dude!!!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 21, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> hahahuhuhuhaaaaa wow man!!! thats sooo cool . extra cromazones and stuff.. these genetics are rock'n dude!!i cant wait to see all the traits and different stretches and smells, and bud size and on and on an on.......Are we creatin an"ecological niche", or a transformation/mutation of some kind?


My dad and mom both say what I grow isn't anything like they ever seen. I remember my dad asking why the fuck is that pot white. I said it's just crystals on the buds dad. Crystals what the fuck u mean. Trichomes pops. He is a forestry major so he knows the scientific terms and Latin terms for things only it seems lol.


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 21, 2016)

was thinking about dropping some god stomper and a few others but doc sending me some surprise seeds.. gonna have to give them a seat !


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 21, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> was thinking about dropping some god stomper and a few others but doc sending me some surprise seeds.. gonna have to give them a seat !


Lol I just hit him up about testers. He doesn't seem to be taking any oh well. I got my work cut out for me come December for bigworm anyway. Told him I'd be glad to help whenever he needs tho. He a really good guy responds to questions and stuff really fast which is very fam of him.


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 21, 2016)

well the doc seeds are coming with a piece of glass i won from the breeders boutique photo comp so not exactly testers. *edit: he just through them in as extras because hes the man!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lol I just hit him up about testers. He doesn't seem to be taking any oh well. I got my work cut out for me come December for bigworm anyway. Told him I'd be glad to help whenever he needs tho. He a really good guy responds to questions and stuff really fast which is very fam of him.


I think he has a pretty good group of testers atm, but a thing to note is that as a breeder you get hit up all the time by people wanting free beans and won't record or update you with reports on your gear or will hold onto them and not even grow them or at all. I've had three dudes hit me up this week for testers with no online presence, no records of anything they've grown but they can, "send me pics of their vegging plants right now". One of them even lied and told me he was on the forums and when I asked him his handle he told me he actually did not have a user or journals online anywhere. No completed pictures, essentially nothing lol. Not saying that's you as I've seen you around here a bit, but sometimes trying to strike up a Convo/relationship is better first before asking for favors you know?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think he has a pretty good group of testers atm, but a thing to note is that as a breeder you get hit up all the time by people wanting free beans and won't record or update you with reports on your gear or will hold onto them and not even grow them or at all. I've had three dudes hit me up this week for testers with no online presence, no records of anything they've grown but they can, "send me pics of their vegging plants right now". One of them even lied and told me he was on the forums and when I asked him his handle he told me he actually did not have a user or journals online anywhere. No completed pictures, essentially nothing lol. Not saying that's you as I've seen you around here a bit, but sometimes trying to strike up a Convo/relationship is better first before asking for favors you know?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I hear that lol. Too many people on some scumbag collect testers so it's understandable. He probably gets that same message like at least 5 times a day anyway so I'm not gonna cry lol. He got enough u guys atm and once some drop I'll find a place. Glad I have access to his gear anyway. He a boss in the purp game. Glad to have him in my line up.


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 21, 2016)

on the same page. there's a bunch of guys i'd love the opportunity to test for(worm included) but haven't even bothered asking because im already pretty full up, having caught the bean buying bug... just got an envelope full of testers in the mail that had been lost by USPS for over a month. gotta squeeze em in tho!

but i love testers not just because theyre free but you could be helping someone get a leg up and find fire at the same time.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I hear that lol. Too many people on some scumbag collect testers so it's understandable. He probably gets that same message like at least 5 times a day anyway so I'm not gonna cry lol. He got enough u guys atm and once some drop I'll find a place. Glad I have access to his gear anyway. He a boss in the purp game. Glad to have him in my line up.


Yeah for sure. A lot of these dudes send out tester freebies with their packs when you buy them as well. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 21, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Looks like she needs another 2 or 3 to beef up. Is her trichs starting to milk up


She's got atleast 3 weeks maybe more , they're clear


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 21, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> on the same page. there's a bunch of guys i'd love the opportunity to test for(worm included) but haven't even bothered asking because im already pretty full up, having caught the bean buying bug... just got an envelope full of testers in the mail that had been lost by USPS for over a month. gotta squeeze em in tho!
> 
> but i love testers not just because theyre free but you could be helping someone get a leg up and find fire at the same time.


I'll just finish out some of the guys gear I wanna test and send pics and such. Start a thread if I can figure it out. If they like it awesome if not no worries. That should help imo. I like the idea of testing as yeah some may suck but u also may find that kill Keepers. How hard is it to put free seeds in a shot glass lol. Keeping testing seems crazy to me.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> She's got atleast 3 weeks maybe more , they're clear


Damn that's way too long for me lol. I run 9 week intervals. Hopefully I can find a shorter flowering pheno.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah for sure. A lot of these dudes send out tester freebies with their packs when you buy them as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That's what I'm running now. I told doc I'll be uploading grape og x tpd pics to his thread since I got one to pop from oes birthday freebies plus one triple purple rhino as well. Pretty excited for 2.


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm hoping to get something that is the closest to original Sour Diesel as possible... you know the one, about 70 percent sativa, light green nugs with dark leaves, huge fluffy buds that smell like a dead cat, or the bottom of an empty drum of diesel fuel. you know the kind, after harvest it has the white full melt dry sieve that tastes like sour lemons.? who's got it?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> hahahuhuhuhaaaaa wow man!!! thats sooo cool . extra cromazones and stuff.. these genetics are rock'n dude!!i cant wait to see all the traits and different stretches and smells, and bud size and on and on an on.......Are we creatin an"ecological niche", or a transformation/mutation of some kind?


Well, yeah actually, bruh, by crossing super resinous, uber potent strains into super freaky, pretty, purple and pink ones, we _are_ inherently changing the genetic code and overall blanket statement that purple strains are generally inferior overall in genetic strength
That jus ain't no longer true
Thanks to boys like Worm and Doc, here, woop,woop, we all (and i too very soon) can shut up local cats or whoever is dissin purple _with da utmost authority_ 

I'm proud of these boys and anyone rockin their gear

It's what the game needed
Strain wise


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> I'm hoping to get something that is the closest to original Sour Diesel as possible... you know the one, about 70 percent sativa, light green nugs with dark leaves, huge fluffy buds that smell like a dead cat, or the bottom of an empty drum of diesel fuel. you know the kind, after harvest it has the white full melt dry sieve that tastes like sour lemons.? who's got it?


I had so much of this I almost got sick of it

Until I went out west and smoked garbage at 20 dispensaries

Then i missed it and kissed it as soon as I got back
Aha
 
I believe this is a day 23 shot of @DonPetro 's Classic Sour Diesel which was so much like u describe 

Couldn't believe the smell of the bho we made.. Somehow revolting and intoxicating at the same time, like a long inhale followed by a gag.

Super clean, fast setting high with little to no burnout 

Sure makes for a nice joint


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 21, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Damn that's way too long for me lol. I run 9 week intervals. Hopefully I can find a shorter flowering pheno.


Yeah I like to stay in the 9 to 10 week window or less myself but some strains/phenos pop off a long runner. It's a test bean so it'll run full term and i got a clone from her to see how she runs from clones . This pheno is a cal/mag whore and so far the only one I've seen like it .


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I had so much of this I almost got sick of it
> 
> Until I went out west and smoked garbage at 20 dispensaries
> 
> ...


Lol I would describe the smell in my flowering tent like shitrus and cake fuel. Kind of horrible and kind of great at the same time. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah I like to stay in the 9 to 10 week window or less myself but some strains/phenos pop off a long runner. It's a test bean so it'll run full term and i got a clone from her to see how she runs from clones . This pheno is a cal/mag whore and so far the only one I've seen like it .


Is that ur only space wookie? Do u have a more indica leaning pheno? I hear u tho its a tester so the commitment has been made so gotta ride her out till the end which looks like she gonna be worth the wait anyway. I love some good sativa smoke here and there tho. I've never had a cal mag pig, I don't like the heavy feeders either tho. Makes my job more of a pain in the ass since I usually run a few different strains together. Then I have to mix nutes special for the pigs and I don't like that lol. Everyone seems to enjoy having a selection of nug instead of just one strain tho. Especially me.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think he has a pretty good group of testers atm, but a thing to note is that as a breeder you get hit up all the time by people wanting free beans and won't record or update you with reports on your gear or will hold onto them and not even grow them or at all. I've had three dudes hit me up this week for testers with no online presence, no records of anything they've grown but they can, "send me pics of their vegging plants right now". One of them even lied and told me he was on the forums and when I asked him his handle he told me he actually did not have a user or journals online anywhere. No completed pictures, essentially nothing lol. Not saying that's you as I've seen you around here a bit, but sometimes trying to strike up a Convo/relationship is better first before asking for favors you know?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


wich strain are you cooking for us? Didn't know you were making seed and I think if people want to test they should be paying some money like 1/4 of the price that way you will have less people looking for free seed because if you pay for seed you will definitively pop them because you put money on it lol


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> wich strain are you cooking for us? Didn't know you were making seed and I think if people want to test they should be paying some money like 1/4 of the price that way you will have less people looking for free seed because if you pay for seed you will definitively pop them because you put money on it lol


It's a good idea but then I think people would be more prone to sit on testers using the excuse that they paid for them. It's gotta be a bitch finding reliable testers. I know if I sent out testers to never hear or see pics of the tester it would chap my ass pretty badly. Especially like kmog33 said having people lie to him just for some free seed testers, that's some shady fly by night type of stuff.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> wich strain are you cooking for us? Didn't know you were making seed and I think if people want to test they should be paying some money like 1/4 of the price that way you will have less people looking for free seed because if you pay for seed you will definitively pop them because you put money on it lol


Haha I've got a few right now:
Tahoe Master f3
Golden tahoe master f2
Cookie Master f2
Knockout x Tahoe Master
Magenta f6
God's breath f1
Romulax ibl
Tahoe haze f1
Kkgd x Tahoe Master f2
Kkgd x cookie wreck f1
Tk x sfv f1
Romulan x sfv f1
Romulan x white widow f1

I wouldn't charge testers as I appreciate what they do for me and how much time they save me, I just would like new testers I take on to actually run the beans they asked to test. It's like, if I offer you testers when you don't have space, thats on me. But if you ask me for testers, you better have ruin to run them right now lol. 


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Haha I've got a few right now:
> Tahoe Master f3
> Golden tahoe master f2
> Cookie Master f2
> ...


Lmfao I always thought that was like tester etiquette 101. That's what I told worm come December is im holding off my future plans for his testers whatever they may be. I also wanna get a nice camera too. Cell phone pictures just don't cut the mustard.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Haha I've got a few right now:
> Tahoe Master f3
> Golden tahoe master f2
> Cookie Master f2
> ...


I will be looking for the tahoe master, the TK x sfv ,the romulan ibl  what are the magenta and god breath??


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I will be looking for the tahoe master, the TK x sfv ,the romulan ibl  what are the magenta and god breath??


Magenta is:
Irish red kush x romulan 





God's breath is a collaboration I'm working on with a couple older guys I can't say too much about. I can say the parent I contributed was:
God's gift('01 sb cut) x Tahoe OG(clone only) x romulan(male)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Magenta is:
> Irish red kush x romulan
> 
> 
> ...


Look fire and for a f6 im sûre she's pretty stable I will add her in my list


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Look fire and for a f6 im sûre she's pretty stable I will add her in my list


Yeah I keep out crossing/bxing to add/luck in specific traits, so I can't call it an ibl yet, lol, but she's getting there for sure thats from my most recent testers i sent out definitely that pheno is a good one. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Haha I've got a few right now:
> Tahoe Master f3
> Golden tahoe master f2
> Cookie Master f2
> ...


If you ever sell these crosses man, I'd love to buy some tahoe master f3  I would put my hand up to test but won't have my setup for a while from xmas this year!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 22, 2016)

Definately sounds like u got a fire lineup there kmog33, ur godsbreath colab sounds like it's gonna kill it. I dropped 5 orange glue and 5 god stomper along with some skapegoat tester called mom's cookies lol. Really mostly curious about the orange glue from worm tho. Seeds are uniform as fuck on orange glue. Almost identical to each other.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> If you ever sell these crosses man, I'd love to buy some tahoe master f3  I would put my hand up to test but won't have my setup for a while from xmas this year!


I'd like to have 4-5 ibl strains at the point I drop anything. I complain too much about instability to be putting out crazy poly hybrids lol. That being said, the tahoe master should be ready around new year's 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol I would describe the smell in my flowering tent like shitrus and cake fuel. Kind of horrible and kind of great at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Shitrus bud?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Definately sounds like u got a fire lineup there kmog33, ur godsbreath colab sounds like it's gonna kill it. I dropped 5 orange glue and 5 god stomper along with some skapegoat tester called mom's cookies lol. Really mostly curious about the orange glue from worm tho. Seeds are uniform as fuck on orange glue. Almost identical to each other.


Yeah bws gear is pretty solid i just popped a whole pack of black cherry crème in my 60 seeds pheno hunt for moms. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Shitrus bud?


Yeah shit and citrus

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah bws gear is pretty solid i just popped a whole pack of black cherry crème in my 60 seeds pheno hunt for moms.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Damn homie! Wish I had that kinda space. I'm stuck in a small place for now but it allows me 32 plants in flower so I'll take what I can get. I'm gonna grab a pack of black cherry creme once he brings them back along with prime crystal and blue kimbo. I plan on breeding eventually so I'm locking down a few desirable mom's for later use down the road.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah shit and citrus
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I have a sharksbreath like that. It was a smell that u wanted to sniff but when u did it was like fuck ur gross girl. Almost like a rotten sweet smell. I'm curious to see what the buds finish out like.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'd like to have 4-5 ibl strains at the point I drop anything. I complain too much about instability to be putting out crazy poly hybrids lol. That being said, the tahoe master should be ready around new year's
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Sounds good buddy, keep us posted when they're ready and I'll get some cash to you


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah shit and citrus
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha I remembered reading that yesterday and thought...that's a pretty funny description. Love it!!


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 22, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Well, yeah actually, bruh, by crossing super resinous, uber potent strains into super freaky, pretty, purple and pink ones, we _are_ inherently changing the genetic code and overall blanket statement that purple strains are generally inferior overall in genetic strength
> That jus ain't no longer true
> Thanks to boys like Worm and Doc, here, woop,woop, we all (and i too very soon) can shut up local cats or whoever is dissin purple _with da utmost authority_
> 
> ...


That is awesome!!! i hope i get a frosty purple one in the freebies. oh man.... i cant wait to get this stuff going. sounds like Worm and Doc are doing good things. i will soon find out. Twizzler and gorilla spirit....as doctor phil would say.. "lets do it". lol


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 22, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> That is awesome!!! i hope i get a frosty purple one in the freebies. oh man.... i cant wait to get this stuff going. sounds like Worm and Doc are doing good things. i will soon find out. Twizzler and gorilla spirit....as doctor phil would say.. "lets do it". lol


I'm glad I got the twizzler f2. I like twizzler but I like the idea of f2 better to see what phenos come out from the background. You'd be wise to grab a pack of Triple purple rhino and big worms double bucks if u after no temp change purps. Gotta act fast for double bucks and I mean fast. I've got my fair share of double bucks so I'm one less u have to compete with lol. I got 2 in veg and a 7 pack in my fridge for future breeding plans.


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm glad I got the twizzler f2. I like twizzler but I like the idea of f2 better to see what phenos come out from the background. You'd be wise to grab a pack of Triple purple rhino and big worms double bucks if u after no temp change purps. Gotta act fast for double bucks and I mean fast. I've got my fair share of double bucks so I'm one less u have to compete with lol. I got 2 in veg and a 7 pack in my fridge for future breeding plans.


Ill keep an eye out for double bucks.. what is it?


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 22, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> Ill keep an eye out for double bucks.. what is it?


Buckeye purple cross with double purple doja I believe. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Buckeye purple cross with double purple doja I believe. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.


Didn't think I was wrong just checked like 20 pages back. It's what I said but I'm unsure of who was the male and who was the female is all but that's irrelevant.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 22, 2016)

Anyone got good ideas on cameras under a g that take nice photos. Something digital with all around capabilities. Close up and spring mushroom hunts along with autumn leave changes would be a awesome. I'm not looking to have multiple lenses and bs just a good camera in the all around department.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Didn't think I was wrong just checked like 20 pages back. It's what I said but I'm unsure of who was the male and who was the female is all but that's irrelevant.


I believe Buckeye is the dad


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I believe Buckeye is the dad View attachment 3811732


Lmfao too funny. I tried to quote ur post but couldn't find it. Ur the one who first told me the lineage as I remember. Thanks fam


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I believe Buckeye is the dad View attachment 3811732


LMAO, I want to snub his eyes out, fucking flickering shite


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Buckeye purple cross with double purple doja I believe. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.


I found another place to get them , they're not called Double Bucks but it's Double Purple Doja x Buckeye Purple


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I found another place to get them , they're not called Double Bucks but it's Double Purple Doja x Buckeye Purple


Lemme know homie. Just snagged a pack of pugs breath I'm still in shock I found one.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao too funny. I tried to quote ur post but couldn't find it. Ur the one who first told me the lineage as I remember. Thanks fam


No problem. He just posted on ig a pic of dpd in flower waiting on some bp pollen. I didnt know mom or pop neither lol 


Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO, I want to snub his eyes out, fucking flickering shite


i said the same thing lol i knew it would make someone trip lmao


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 22, 2016)

Double Bucks sounds like some super Purps!!! dank. I want some...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Anyone got good ideas on cameras under a g that take nice photos. Something digital with all around capabilities. Close up and spring mushroom hunts along with autumn leave changes would be a awesome. I'm not looking to have multiple lenses and bs just a good camera in the all around department.


My Canon 600D is a DSLR I got for under $1000AU so you'd be able to get it or a Nikon 60D for well under a grand. Get yourself a sick macro lens with it and BAM, you'll be taking sick pics on no time


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Anyone got good ideas on cameras under a g that take nice photos. Something digital with all around capabilities. Close up and spring mushroom hunts along with autumn leave changes would be a awesome. I'm not looking to have multiple lenses and bs just a good camera in the all around department.


Surprisingly, an iPad produces all of my photography, even my macros like this
(Using a ten dollar clip-on macro lens)
 
The iPad pro 9.7 or iPad air 2 are what you want these days, they're the two best cameras on tab. They have better cameras than any device phone or tablet, minus perhaps the Samsung S6 which is pretty sick and simple and small but harder to edit and crop on

If you can get one cheap that is what's up. Not worth a 700-$1k to me, but for 200 I can't say no. Craigslist baby

Otherwise a Canon or Nikon D/SLR camera with 85mm/100mm macro lens is what's good for overall dexterity, speed, sharpness, and vivid crispness. 

They also got digital microscopes that take video and screen shots on LCD for about 400 although brand names are one thi I wouldn't be able to help u with

That's the one thing I've yet to grip yet. eBay can give u deals sometimes due to low reserves or bid competition

_If you find one holla at your boy!! I want one too lol_


----------



## goodro wilson (Oct 23, 2016)

Not even my keeper pheno 
But I'm loving the twizzlers


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 23, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> View attachment 3812192 View attachment 3812190 Not even my keeper pheno
> But I'm loving the twizzlers


Smell like?


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 23, 2016)

i do all my pics with iphone SE. probably use the same $10 clip on lens for macros as @DonTesla , but i wouldnt mind having a badass camera for better pics


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello folks sorry for not being on lately i usually dont posts my personal problems but i was in the hosiptal for a few days cause i cant breath and found out i got copd so long story short a few packages i was supposed to get out didnt go out and the one person is pissed, everybody knows that i never ripped off anyone in my life, i just dont understand why people get so mad and flip out, now i did fuck up and found two packages in my wife car that was suppose to go out so yes my fuck up but shit i threw in two packs out of my vault for the fuck up the one guy is cool as ice cream and the other got is snapping, i just dont understand why peeps flip out like that, maybe its just me but i hate to have unsatisfied customers, idk


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hello folks sorry for not being on lately i usually dont posts my personal problems but i was in the hosiptal for a few days cause i cant breath and found out i got copd so long story short a few packages i was supposed to get out didnt go out and the one person is pissed, everybody knows that i never ripped off anyone in my life, i just dont understand why people get so mad and flip out, now i did fuck up and found two packages in my wife car that was suppose to go out so yes my fuck up but shit i threw in two packs out of my vault for the fuck up the one guy is cool as ice cream and the other got is snapping, i just dont understand why peeps flip out like that, maybe its just me but i hate to have unsatisfied customers, idk


New guy here, but as a chef i learned no matter how amazing your product is and no matter how hard you try you can never make every single person happy, if they cant forgive one little mistake after an opology and a fair attempt to make right then that ugly is on them man, back to business as usual and keeping those that are happy that way


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 23, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> New guy here, but as a chef i learned no matter how amazing your product is and no matter how hard you try you can never make every single person happy, if they cant forgive one little mistake after an opology and a fair attempt to make right then that ugly is on them man, back to business as usual and keeping those that are happy that way


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hello folks sorry for not being on lately i usually dont posts my personal problems but i was in the hosiptal for a few days cause i cant breath and found out i got copd so long story short a few packages i was supposed to get out didnt go out and the one person is pissed, everybody knows that i never ripped off anyone in my life, i just dont understand why people get so mad and flip out, now i did fuck up and found two packages in my wife car that was suppose to go out so yes my fuck up but shit i threw in two packs out of my vault for the fuck up the one guy is cool as ice cream and the other got is snapping, i just dont understand why peeps flip out like that, maybe its just me but i hate to have unsatisfied customers, idk



You can't make them all happy. I had a lady last week that was ynhappy, so we re-did our services to her vehicle and she was happy as hell. The next morning @3:30 in the morning she leaves me a negative reveiw. I apologize, say I thought she was happy, and offer her, her money back. She then leaves me another bad reveiw on another site and gets ger daughter to leave me one.

You cant win them all bud.

Can I have his order bigworm? Ill pay for it but since he wants to be a jag ill buy em. What do we have?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hello folks sorry for not being on lately i usually dont posts my personal problems but i was in the hosiptal for a few days cause i cant breath and found out i got copd so long story short a few packages i was supposed to get out didnt go out and the one person is pissed, everybody knows that i never ripped off anyone in my life, i just dont understand why people get so mad and flip out, now i did fuck up and found two packages in my wife car that was suppose to go out so yes my fuck up but shit i threw in two packs out of my vault for the fuck up the one guy is cool as ice cream and the other got is snapping, i just dont understand why peeps flip out like that, maybe its just me but i hate to have unsatisfied customers, idk


Because they'vé been ripper so many times they can't trust nobody ,myself I know you do things right and everybody can be sick hope you will be better bro


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Haha I've got a few right now:
> Tahoe Master f3
> Golden tahoe master f2
> Cookie Master f2
> ...


Pick me...... Lol


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lol I just hit him up about testers. He doesn't seem to be taking any oh well. I got my work cut out for me come December for bigworm anyway. Told him I'd be glad to help whenever he needs tho. He a really good guy responds to questions and stuff really fast which is very fam of him.


Yea mon


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hello folks sorry for not being on lately i usually dont posts my personal problems but i was in the hosiptal for a few days cause i cant breath and found out i got copd so long story short a few packages i was supposed to get out didnt go out and the one person is pissed, everybody knows that i never ripped off anyone in my life, i just dont understand why people get so mad and flip out, now i did fuck up and found two packages in my wife car that was suppose to go out so yes my fuck up but shit i threw in two packs out of my vault for the fuck up the one guy is cool as ice cream and the other got is snapping, i just dont understand why peeps flip out like that, maybe its just me but i hate to have unsatisfied customers, idk


COPD is nothing to play with @bigworm6969 . I have a bad cigarette habit that I need to quit. Take it easy brother and I hope you feel better. 
As for the upset customer, shit happens and he's probably got something stuck in his ass. I'm sure it bums you out, anyone following this thread for a while knows you have top notch customer service skills. Don't let it eat you up, as long as he gets his package everything is gravy


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hello folks sorry for not being on lately i usually dont posts my personal problems but i was in the hosiptal for a few days cause i cant breath and found out i got copd so long story short a few packages i was supposed to get out didnt go out and the one person is pissed, everybody knows that i never ripped off anyone in my life, i just dont understand why people get so mad and flip out, now i did fuck up and found two packages in my wife car that was suppose to go out so yes my fuck up but shit i threw in two packs out of my vault for the fuck up the one guy is cool as ice cream and the other got is snapping, i just dont understand why peeps flip out like that, maybe its just me but i hate to have unsatisfied customers, idk


Hey brother sorry to here this and it saddens me hope everything is well.. who cares they can wait if your sick then take a break!


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Hey brother sorry to here this and it saddens me hope everything is well.. who cares they can wait if your sick then take a break!


U just get @bigworm6969. We ain't goin nowhere brotha


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hello folks sorry for not being on lately i usually dont posts my personal problems but i was in the hosiptal for a few days cause i cant breath and found out i got copd so long story short a few packages i was supposed to get out didnt go out and the one person is pissed, everybody knows that i never ripped off anyone in my life, i just dont understand why people get so mad and flip out, now i did fuck up and found two packages in my wife car that was suppose to go out so yes my fuck up but shit i threw in two packs out of my vault for the fuck up the one guy is cool as ice cream and the other got is snapping, i just dont understand why peeps flip out like that, maybe its just me but i hate to have unsatisfied customers, idk[/QU I'm glad your felling better...


----------



## goodro wilson (Oct 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Smell like?


My wife says it smells sweet like gummy bears 

The one I kept has a distinct cherry taste this one smells less and to me just smells kinda hashy it also has less frost than the pheno I kept


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hello folks sorry for not being on lately i usually dont posts my personal problems but i was in the hosiptal for a few days cause i cant breath and found out i got copd so long story short a few packages i was supposed to get out didnt go out and the one person is pissed, everybody knows that i never ripped off anyone in my life, i just dont understand why people get so mad and flip out, now i did fuck up and found two packages in my wife car that was suppose to go out so yes my fuck up but shit i threw in two packs out of my vault for the fuck up the one guy is cool as ice cream and the other got is snapping, i just dont understand why peeps flip out like that, maybe its just me but i hate to have unsatisfied customers, idk


Ah dude, that's fucked! I hope you are feeling better now brother and everyone here has got your back! Take care man


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwiNi7TasvLPAhVGOz4KHUTYAAcQ3ywIHjAA&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr9ie2J2690&usg=AFQjCNFVA43Se2U0kswwy0NyezR4GteShw&sig2=D5ckOXbYihOA5fdtKjaktg my shit right here old school


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

wtf u cant post the whole image of a song from youtube


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2016)

Should be able to


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/8bdeizHM9OU/hqdefault.jpg?custom=true&w=168&h=94&stc=true&jpg444=true&jpgq=90&sp=68&sigh=W8S3BOP2OLQgSrvwT3geh6EHflU yo fuck mather I like that movie chappy my girl is hook on this crazy shit


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Should be able to


yes how did you do that I used to know


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

this mofo here, I luve watching him perform


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 23, 2016)

Hit the little film roll icon to the right of the smileys icon then paste the URL of the video


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/UIVe-rZBcm4/hqdefault.jpg?custom=true&w=196&h=110&stc=true&jpg444=true&jpgq=90&sp=68&sigh=_F2xNkyXRbdynjRfyIPdRn8CXGw


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/hnP72uUt_pU/hqdefault.jpg?custom=true&w=168&h=94&stc=true&jpg444=true&jpgq=90&sp=68&sigh=Ze5G5ItNg0UMELnS1uZoTlRp22M


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 23, 2016)

Yo that chick is weirdly hot lol ....this is my favorite by them


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> yes how did you do that I used to know


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't know how I did that one hahaha


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 23, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 3812703 View attachment 3812705 View attachment 3812706


You have great taste sir


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Yo that chick is weirdly hot lol ....this is my favorite by them


for sure I hit that ass, with a baseball bat haha jk no for real id hit that haha


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> You have great taste sir


I was just watching his things on youtube how he was addicted to h such a shame fucking drugs sucks


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> I was just watching his things on youtube how he was addicted to h such a shame fucking drugs sucks


Lots of great artists and songwriters died from that garbage.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/hnP72uUt_pU/hqdefault.jpg?custom=true&w=168&h=94&stc=true&jpg444=true&jpgq=90&sp=68&sigh=Ze5G5ItNg0UMELnS1uZoTlRp22M my favorite right here


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

rip dimebag he was the best


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/sKZazWSFzIo/hqdefault.jpg?custom=true&w=196&h=110&stc=true&jpg444=true&jpgq=90&sp=68&sigh=S64ncytfAWEM0qYGpnn1iR_xaoA I don't know why but this shit crack me up


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> rip dimebag he was the best


Fuck yeah....here's his best solo ever IMO ..starts at 3:20


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 3812703 View attachment 3812705 View attachment 3812706


thank you brother


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> thank you brother


No worries bro, since its dime bag time thought this would be nice, i pretty much agree with this list...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

watch the chinesse dude snapping at his work and chuck Norris throws dude over his head hah


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


>


Haha! Why he have to throw the computer monitor at that guy?! Lol I died.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Haha! Why he have to throw the computer monitor at that guy?! Lol I died.


hahaha yoooooo he lost it bro he was pissed hahahahaha


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

wth I just popped a molley this dude here


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> wth I just popped a molley this dude here


Dudes a poser. Game knocked his ass out


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Dudes a poser. Game knocked his ass out


yeah I seen that I just think the song is funny as hell im gonna fuck myley sirrus in her ass haha


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

sorry for all the vids im just rocking out


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

got males and females all over my damn house pollinateing each other wont be long now


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

this is how I feel pretty much all the time


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

his wifey is hot tooo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

been a long time since I sat up posting music on rollitup, im trying to think what to do with my life so many choice im not a good decision maker and im far to kind, I think that's why im failing im to damn nice ill get it one day


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

im not even that old and ill rock this shit all day


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)

this cheeer ya up bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

wooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeee that's what im talking about


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

when were hot as shit back in the day I don't know what is but I like it, I think maybe its the hair


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


>


hell yes you will see a big guy get down you put this on hahaha


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

remember this shit the videos are great that's the best part


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

duuuuuude I would tap all these bad bitches I know everybody knows this shit


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)

the guitar work is amazing seen these guys @ Winterland in the late 70's


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 23, 2016)

This seems appropriate for the forum haha....


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

they had everybody walking like a Egyptian even me


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> This seems appropriate for the forum haha....


welcome red damn they rocking hard I got me sum red in me to that's that irish


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)

space music


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

damn they rocking hard


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> welcome red damn they rocking hard I got me sum red in me to that's that irish


i'm a irish ginger


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

only band I ever seen in concert except pink cause that was a bday gift for my girl


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> i'm a irish ginger


fucking a, im really a mut thou im german, irish, pa dutch


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

this girl is beast son singing upside down and shit best show I ever seen we was all the way upfront to, carey hart my girl said ur a lucky man


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 23, 2016)

Irish and dutch here as well.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

only girl im aloud to have sex with she said hahaha yeah right who she thinks she is ronda rousey


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

fucking connar McGregor for president


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

one more cause my girl said so hahahaha


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

haha


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> fucking a, im really a mut thou im german, irish, pa dutch


Me too, bro! Mutt power!!


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

my shit


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


>


I liked good old ted tell he said he was against weed


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> I liked good old ted tell he said he was against weed


he too far out there for me anymore , I like that album period & he was great in concert in the 70-80 ish


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

ah shit not the theme song lets get it people come on throw ur hands in the air, I feel like I dropped 4 molly say word hahaha man im stoned


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

shit cracks me up and they make millions doing this shit im fucked


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

people forget about this shit


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

makes me mad when mofos step on the usa flag


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

my wedding song hahahaha jk


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Oct 23, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Don't use ig.


You can get his seeds online at oregoneliteseeds.com


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Oct 23, 2016)

ky man said:


> Well then how can we get in tough with him to talk to him in private??dont say on here for nothing is private on this site not even in a pm.


You can buy his seeds at oregoneliteseeds.com


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


>


homie u making me sad with that shit big guy got a hella of a voice thou


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

all man he died


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

damn is that dick


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

hahaha im gonna roll another joint shit got me cracking up


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2016)

GuerillaGanjaGrower said:


> You can buy his seeds at oregoneliteseeds.com


yo homie ky just pm bro


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Oct 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> yo homie ky just pm bro


Your welcome, how bout some free beans?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

GuerillaGanjaGrower said:


> Your welcome, how bout some free beans?


homie u know nothing in this world is free hahaha hit me in pm


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 24, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> homie u know nothing in this world is free hahaha hit me in pm


TRUTH!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

hahahahahahaha wtffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

this is the shit


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 24, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


>


Make me remember high school lol I was loving smoking à big fat jay listen to his album make me think I need to do that again


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 24, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> my shit


You sure we were not in the same school lol??


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> You sure we were not in the same school lol??


maybe it really is a small world


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

whatcha know about black betty


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

this mofo is rippin the hell out of that gutar


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

hahaha this what my shit


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

they use to play this shit at the skate rink way back in the day


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

fucking epic


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

fucking stud


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

how the hell is dude gonna disvorce her for gwenn Stefani hescrazy


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

maybe she got a shallow virgina hahaha


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

happen to this chick


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2016)

Looks like the music is running shit tonight . Nice selection. Sorry to hear about that copd shite my man. Hope you get feeling better.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 24, 2016)

Damn, didnt know dj Bigworm was spinnin in da club last night....nice!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2016)

Shit bro im still uo going strong no sleep


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 24, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> this is how I feel pretty much all the time


You and I both brother


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 24, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> been a long time since I sat up posting music on rollitup, im trying to think what to do with my life so many choice im not a good decision maker and im far to kind, I think that's why im failing im to damn nice ill get it one day


I don't see you failing bro , actually I thought you were winning .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You and I both brother


Well that makes 3 of us then. I've said this to my wife recently last night, but it's been a fucking theme lately. Not that I mind it, but gets fucking lonely sometimes


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

Cheer up guys!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 24, 2016)

Space Wookie (space case pheno)


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 24, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/sKZazWSFzIo/hqdefault.jpg?custom=true&w=196&h=110&stc=true&jpg444=true&jpgq=90&sp=68&sigh=S64ncytfAWEM0qYGpnn1iR_xaoA I don't know why but this shit crack me up


this ones the best .... danzig is small but hes got alot of heart.. lol got his ass knocked down. i love the guy tho.


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Space Wookie (space case pheno) View attachment 3813053


omg that looks nice and frosty.... i cant wait for my twizzler to get here..


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Space Wookie (space case pheno) View attachment 3813053


i was real close to pulling the trigger on some space wookie.... looking really good man!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 24, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> i was real close to pulling the trigger on some space wookie.... looking really good man!!


Thanks but she's finicky , I cant quite get a grip on her . When I think I got her figured out and straight she'll do something crazy hence the (space case pheno) name haha. I got a cut from her I'm gonna run to see if I can get a proper run with her . Got a nice sweet funk nose on her . I gotta feeling that it'll be killer smoke  I topped her for 8 main tops and have 3 different bud structures on one plant  I've seen 3 or 4 different grows with her and they were awesome @eastcoastmo so I'd recommend it from just what I've seen and heard about her.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> When I think I got her figured out and straight she'll do something crazy hence the (space case pheno) n


I guess this goes for most women I know lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I guess this goes for most women I know lol


Not most, ALL. My significant other is about to make me bang my head through the motherfucking wall atm


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 25, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/hnP72uUt_pU/hqdefault.jpg?custom=true&w=168&h=94&stc=true&jpg444=true&jpgq=90&sp=68&sigh=Ze5G5ItNg0UMELnS1uZoTlRp22M


GG #4 x Space Wookie....try that bro .


----------



## iBurnStuff (Oct 25, 2016)

Gonna make an order for some of worms gear here soon. Will save some personal flowers but majority of what's harvested will be used in nug runs. Any suggestions on best worm strain for concentrates? Bonus points if you throw in a good strain to use in future breeding experiments. Thanks all


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 25, 2016)

iBurnStuff said:


> Gonna make an order for some of worms gear here soon. Will save some personal flowers but majority of what's harvested will be used in nug runs. Any suggestions on best worm strain for concentrates? Bonus points if you throw in a good strain to use in future breeding experiments. Thanks all


Black Cherry Crème


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Thanks but she's finicky , I cant quite get a grip on her . When I think I got her figured out and straight she'll do something crazy hence the (space case pheno) name haha. I got a cut from her I'm gonna run to see if I can get a proper run with her . Got a nice sweet funk nose on her . I gotta feeling that it'll be killer smoke  I topped her for 8 main tops and have 3 different bud structures on one plant  I've seen 3 or 4 different grows with her and they were awesome @eastcoastmo so I'd recommend it from just what I've seen and heard about her.


Yeah, I had 2 different pheno's and one was perfect, the other one was finnicky as fuck, really didn't like being watered at all, had to let it really dry out before watering again. In saying that though, they were very frosty and really dank smoke! I'd hit em again for sure


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah, I had 2 different pheno's and one was perfect, the other one was finnicky as fuck, really didn't like being watered at all, had to let it really dry out before watering again. In saying that though, they were very frosty and really dank smoke! I'd hit em again for sure


You had the space case too lol


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 25, 2016)

So out the 5 god stomper all took and are just pushing up. Out of the 5 orange glue none sprang a tap root. Thought it was odd, maybe just slow seeds so after 24 hrs gave em a pinch to just crack the shell and put them into a bag with paper towel. They don't look like they gonna go and we at day 5 lol. I got 8 more I'm gonna throw down in a few days and see what happens. Anyone else popped any orange glue?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You had the space case too lol


Yeah bro, she turned out pretty dank though


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 25, 2016)

Double bucks with super short internodel spacing. I think they are both a little hungry. One has a very sticky stem so far kinda a skunky berry nose. The other has a purple urkle nose to it.


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 25, 2016)

same structure over here.. probably hungry mine seemed the same, gave them a light top dress a few days ago. just about ready for new pots.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 25, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> So out the 5 god stomper all took and are just pushing up. Out of the 5 orange glue none sprang a tap root. Thought it was odd, maybe just slow seeds so after 24 hrs gave em a pinch to just crack the shell and put them into a bag with paper towel. They don't look like they gonna go and we at day 5 lol. I got 8 more I'm gonna throw down in a few days and see what happens. Anyone else popped any orange glue?


Scuff them before and put your seed 48h at least in the fridge before that help a lot


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 26, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Scuff them before and put your seed 48h at least in the fridge before that help a lot


My seeds are stored in the fridge at all times. I'm gonna drop the last 8 and see what happens. I scuff or crack after 24hrs if they don't crack naturally.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 26, 2016)

Space wookie


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 26, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Space wookie View attachment 3815202 View attachment 3815179


How many weeks she at.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> My seeds are stored in the fridge at all times. I'm gonna drop the last 8 and see what happens. I scuff or crack after 24hrs if they don't crack naturally.


Scuff them before dropping them in water


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 27, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Scuff them before dropping them in water


yeah scuff um man!! place seeds in an empty match pack, and lightly shake. It do believe it helps. good advice. cowabunga!!!!


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 27, 2016)

on a side not.... whoahuhuhahahahahaha... i just got my gear in from OES!!! The freebie was buckeye purple.. does anyboby have any info on buckeye purple. such as pictures and or strain info. Somebody is poppin seeds tomorrow. Cowabunga dudes!!!!


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Oct 27, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> on a side not.... whoahuhuhahahahahaha... i just got my gear in from OES!!! The freebie was buckeye purple.. does anyboby have any info on buckeye purple. such as pictures and or strain info. Somebody is poppin seeds tomorrow. Cowabunga dudes!!!!


Melvantics or something like that's check on ig buts that's a legit freebie


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> Melvantics or something like that's check on ig buts that's a legit freebie


Yeah that's legit as fuck. I hope I get some freebie buckeye purple lol. 


LSD-25 said:


> on a side not.... whoahuhuhahahahahaha... i just got my gear in from OES!!! The freebie was buckeye purple.. does anyboby have any info on buckeye purple. such as pictures and or strain info. Somebody is poppin seeds tomorrow. Cowabunga dudes!!!!


Was it just 1 seed?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> So out the 5 god stomper all took and are just pushing up. Out of the 5 orange glue none sprang a tap root. Thought it was odd, maybe just slow seeds so after 24 hrs gave em a pinch to just crack the shell and put them into a bag with paper towel. They don't look like they gonna go and we at day 5 lol. I got 8 more I'm gonna throw down in a few days and see what happens. Anyone else popped any orange glue?


I ran God Stomper outdoors this year..i took 1 pic of her..il post it up soon..she was neglected and came out okay

I had a germination issue with Black Cherry Dojo..i popped 3 full packs and ended up with like 15 (or more give or take) that sprouted in total..told the worm and he hooked me up with replacements. He stands behind his gear so I give him mad respect. If you have tried everything you can to make em pop and they wont and your sincere about it i dont think youll have any troubles getting some replacements


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 27, 2016)

i could have done a better job and I know it but heres God Stomper for you lot to get an ~idea~ of what to expect loll


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I ran God Stomper outdoors this year..i took 1 pic of her..il post it up soon..she was neglected and came out okay
> 
> I had a germination issue with Black Cherry Dojo..i popped 3 full packs and ended up with like 15 (or more give or take) that sprouted in total..told the worm and he hooked me up with replacements. He stands behind his gear so I give him mad respect. If you have tried everything you can to make em pop and they wont and your sincere about it (not trying to scam free beans) i dont think youll have any troubles getting some replacement packs.


I know but before I go barking up worms tree I'm gonna drop the last 8 and see. My homie gave me an idea for scuffing them. Worm has enough bs on his plate with being sick lately. I got alot of his gear and it's always hooked up. My last pack of double bucks had 7 which its only supposed to be 6. I'm gonna get some plants moved around and make some space then I'll drop them and see what happens.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> i could have done a better job and I know it but heres God Stomper for you lot to get an ~idea~ of what to expect loll
> View attachment 3815698


Looks decent. How was the yeild and smell and taste


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Looks decent. How was the yeild and smell and taste


This was 1 pheno out of 4 plants. ..i cant comment on yield *too much* cuz I neglected her..she was fairly dense considering she was plucked earlier then i would have liked. I can say i think she would have put out tho. Also I didnt take the pic..i havent had a chance to give it a really good smell... maybe earthy spice with hints of some fruit? .I gave them to a buddy in need. even tho my yr was bad his was worse...hopefully tie him over for abit. I believe in karma..hopefully in the future he will sort me out if im in that scenario. Maybe il sample some next time Im at his place and report more back on potency and flavor

i totally forgot you said you had 8 seeds left..i just felt that it should be noted (since you asked if anyone had germination issues with Orange Glue) that when i had an issue with a different strain he resolved it (in a worst case scenario where germination rates are really bad)..no disrespect intended or ill intentions by my post. 

But Buckeye purple for freebies is wild af might have to make my first order to oes soon.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> This was 1 pheno out of 4 plants. ..i cant comment on yield *too much* cuz I neglected her..she was fairly dense considering she was plucked earlier then i would have liked. I can say i think she would have put out tho. Also I didnt take the pic..i havent had a chance to give it a really good smell... maybe earthy spice with hints of some fruit? .I gave them to a buddy in need. even tho my yr was bad his was worse...hopefully tie him over for abit. I believe in karma..hopefully in the future he will sort me out if im in that scenario. Maybe il sample some next time Im at his place and report more back on potency and flavor
> 
> i totally forgot you said you had 8 seeds left..i just felt that it should be noted (since you asked if anyone had germination issues with Orange Glue) that when i had an issue with a different strain he resolved it (in a worst case scenario where germination rates are really bad)..no disrespect intended or ill intentions by my post.
> 
> But Buckeye purple for freebies is wild af might have to make my first order to oes soon.


It's all good fam no worries. I know right I can't even find buckeye purple for sale lol.


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 27, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Space wookie View attachment 3815202 View attachment 3815179


That looks beautiful.


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

@


LSD-25 said:


> View attachment 3816059


That's awesome.


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 27, 2016)

And so it begins...... <<Rusty Shakleferd voice>>


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> And so it begins...... <<Rusty Shakleferd voice>>View attachment 3816064


Leave rusty shackleford out of this lmfao. King of the hill is the show I'm gonna have my kids learn by. Good morals and values throughout. Ur lucky to get such dank freebies homie. Tobys the shit huh?


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Leave rusty shackleford out of this lmfao. King of the hill is the show I'm gonna have my kids learn by. Good morals and values throughout. Ur lucky to get such dank freebies homie. Tobys the shit huh?


Yes Toby is the shit man!! I was looking at some pictures of the buckeye purple and it looks good and frosty. And VERY purple. I'm thinking its going to be tasty for sure. got um in straight coco, mixed with a lil perlite. they should be coming up in a few days. Its gunna get crazy up in here.... Cowabunga dudes!!!!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> So out the 5 god stomper all took and are just pushing up. Out of the 5 orange glue none sprang a tap root. Thought it was odd, maybe just slow seeds so after 24 hrs gave em a pinch to just crack the shell and put them into a bag with paper towel. They don't look like they gonna go and we at day 5 lol. I got 8 more I'm gonna throw down in a few days and see what happens. Anyone else popped any orange glue?


yes please let me know i have no problem replaceing seeds, especially if they dont grow


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 30, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> i could have done a better job and I know it but heres God Stomper for you lot to get an ~idea~ of what to expect loll
> View attachment 3815698


Nice fade bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 30, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> same structure over here.. probably hungry mine seemed the same, gave them a light top dress a few days ago. just about ready for new pots. View attachment 3814311 View attachment 3814312


Is that color in veg


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 30, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Is that color in veg


ya still in veg.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 30, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> ya still in veg.


Nice i cant wait to see it flowee out i hope its a girl


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 30, 2016)

3/4 have the purple tinge in new foliage...should see some early sexing soon. going to up pot them today


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> 3/4 have the purple tinge in new foliage...should see some early sexing soon. going to up pot them today


U indoor or out? I got pre flowers but they super small still. They look female but they are super short and fat which make me wonder. I had a brandywine do the same thing and it turned out to be a female. Seems like heavy indicas have have really short fat female pre flowers.


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 30, 2016)

update: the Buckeye Purps came up no problem, i knew they would cause of the size and color of the beans. The Twizzler came up good, the beans were small but had good dark color with stripes. The Gorilla Spirit on the other hand isn't looking so good. so far only 1 out of 5 made it. ill give um one more day to prove me wrong. its all good tho cause i got 8 more beans to pop of the GS. I'm sure ill get a few a females after its all said and done. props out to BIG Worm and OES!!! Was looking at the pics on instagram and that peyote purple looks friggin awesome.. I wouldn't mind get my hands on a pack of that Prime Crystal WOW!!!! good work man. pictures coming.......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> looking good, Im open the vault one last time with sum cherry pie crosse
> mendo pie
> valley pie
> 9lb hammer pie
> ...


holy fuck what a list Worm!


----------



## Omarfolks (Oct 31, 2016)

Joining this thread i was mainly on grasscity so new here but i decided to check out new sites in look of new breeders and bigworm is the 2nd breeder that ive found since joining that i need to buy seeds from! Will be buying a pack this week these pics look just to good and genetics sound amazing

I might end up buying some tight dojo but is there going to be a drop soon? Dont want to buy it then have some new strains come out that i would prefer lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

Omarfolks said:


> Joining this thread i was mainly on grasscity so new here but i decided to check out new sites in look of new breeders and bigworm is the 2nd breeder that ive found since joining that i need to buy seeds from! Will be buying a pack this week these pics look just to good and genetics sound amazing
> 
> I might end up buying some tight dojo but is there going to be a drop soon? Dont want to buy it then have some new strains come out that i would prefer lol


check the oregon elite seeds thread....


----------



## Omarfolks (Oct 31, 2016)

Incase anyones cuirous rn i have GSC from midweek song that was freebie going right now
NL x Chronic (freebie)
Chocolate mint og by hso
Bubbas gift hso
Special kush #1 royal qween seeds (first run with royal qween)
And my profile pic is red posion by sweet seeds


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 31, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> yes please let me know i have no problem replaceing seeds, especially if they dont grow


I had 4 of 12 black cherry crème pop, still waiting on that pack of prime alienz as well. The three black cherry crème I still have going lool good. One is lagging like a mofo, lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I had 4 of 12 black cherry crème pop, still waiting on that pack of prime alienz as well. The three black cherry crème I still have going lool good. One is lagging like a mofo, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That's a bummer bro. Heard good things about that black cherry creme.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That's a bummer bro. Heard good things about that black cherry creme.


The good ones I have look very good. I'm kind of bummed but tbh I only need one floor one to make any pack with it lol so hoping for big things out of the last ones. Here a hairy forbidden space fruit






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 31, 2016)

Update: some Buckeye Purple. babys 5 days old from soak.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> Update: some Buckeye Purple. babys 5 days old from soak. View attachment 3819401 View attachment 3819402 View attachment 3819403


Looking good. I wonder if worms buckeye purple are better than mels? I guess only time will tell.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 31, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> 3/4 have the purple tinge in new foliage...should see some early sexing soon. going to up pot them today


That the Double Bucks?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Looking good. I wonder if worms buckeye purple are better than mels? I guess only time will tell.


I think they are the same genetics ,


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 31, 2016)

Space Wookie, crazy looking chic but her smell is pure ecstasy


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I wonder if worms buckeye purple are better than mels?





skunkwreck said:


> I think they are the same genetics ,


Mel has at least a few different versions of buckeye as she just sold some F6 bx


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I think they are the same genetics ,


True but maybe he had a better male or female than mel had used initially was all I was thinking. I dunno much about breeding tho lol I hope to venture into it pretty soon here tho.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 31, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Mel has at least a few different versions of buckeye as she just sold some F6 bx


I got in on the F6's , plus got DPD x Buckeye Purple as freebies.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I hope to venture into it pretty soon here tho.


It freaking rocks making your own crosses then growing them out then getting high af off them


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Mel has at least a few different versions of buckeye as she just sold





skunkwreck said:


> It freaking rocks making your own crosses then growing them out then getting high af off them


Yeah i have made some crosses but it was all willy nilly and just overall a bad atemt. i then proceeded to try and grow a few of the beans out and it was some hairy ass garbage. tons of hairs but absolutely no structure or density. it was depressing but i realized i needed good genetics to produce good results. since i have aquired my share of genetics i plan on using for breeding eventually. I now want to cross a double buck witha triple purple rhino. curious as to what that would make beside straight purple dank lol


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I got in on the F6's , plus got DPD x Buckeye Purple as freebies.


lucky duck. thats gonna be some awsome gear to grow out no doubt.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I had 4 of 12 black cherry crème pop, still waiting on that pack of prime alienz as well. The three black cherry crème I still have going lool good. One is lagging like a mofo, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Scuff the BCC before soaking or paper toweling , it helps greatly on germ rates .


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Scuff the BCC before soaking or paper toweling , it helps greatly on germ rates .


i was wondering how do u scuff skunk? seems like everyone has a method they prefer


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> i was wondering how do u scuff skunk? seems like everyone has a method they prefer


got a metal nail file I use to lightly brush the seam


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> i was wondering how do u scuff skunk? seems like everyone has a method they prefer


My ole lady's fingernail file , emory board whatever those things are called, I lightly scuff the sides and the seam .


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> got a metal nail file I use to lightly brush the seam


i actually have a jewlers file that should work beautifully. THanks vnsmkr. im using my laptop so forgive my lack of proper typing lol. shit has no auto correct not very high tech lol


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> View attachment 3819483


thanks buddy. u and vnsmkr are busting at the seems with knowledge thanks guys!


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 31, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That the Double Bucks?


it is


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> i was wondering how do u scuff skunk? seems like everyone has a method they prefer


I just put the beans in an old match pack, the kind for small wooden matches. and lightly shake for a minute. haven't dropped one yet.


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 31, 2016)

Here's some Twizzler!!!


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 31, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> update: the Buckeye Purps came up no problem, i knew they would cause of the size and color of the beans. The Twizzler came up good, the beans were small but had good dark color with stripes. The Gorilla Spirit on the other hand isn't looking so good. so far only 1 out of 5 made it. ill give um one more day to prove me wrong. its all good tho cause i got 8 more beans to pop of the GS. I'm sure ill get a few a females after its all said and done. props out to BIG Worm and OES!!! Was looking at the pics on instagram and that peyote purple looks friggin awesome.. I wouldn't mind get my hands on a pack of that Prime Crystal WOW!!!! good work man. pictures coming.......


came back today.... 3 of the 5 gorilla spirit looks like WILL make it... AWESOME!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Looking good. I wonder if worms buckeye purple are better than mels? I guess only time will tell.


I bet if I get anymore Buckeyes it'll be Worm's version.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I bet if I get anymore Buckeyes it'll be Worm's version.


I couldn't agree more. Not to be a dick but mels gear is hard to find and always out of stock. If worm wants to fill the lack of buckeye purple gap, well he has my blessings and I'll be on board.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I couldn't agree more. Not to be a dick but mels gear is hard to find and always out of stock. If worm wants to fill the lack of buckeye purple gap, well he has my blessings and I'll be on board.


Her gear can be got but I got my ass set on fire for just asking what the linage of one of her strains was , on the post I asked and then TWICE more through DM's. How you gonna talk to ppl like that who's spending money with you . smh


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I bet if I get anymore Buckeyes it'll be Worm's version.


 that's only because you have all the Mel bucks you can get yer hands on lol 
I'm trying to do the same , i want all the bucks in my kennel lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Her gear can be got but I got my ass set on fire for just asking what the linage of one of her strains was , on the post I asked and then TWICE more through DM's. How you gonna talk to ppl like that who's spending money with you . smh


well that answers a q for me right there that I hadnt asked yet. Now I dont need to ask. Im not dealing with another difficult woman, enough of those in my life


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

to be fair there's a bunch of breeders that take that same attitude obsoul is like that as well 
that's also the why you see some breeders release fem'd seed , they don't want their males breed with 
so releasing fem'd versions stops that to some degree


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> well that answers a q for me right there that I hadnt asked yet. Now I dont need to ask. Im not dealing with another difficult woman, enough of those in my life


Yep that sealed the deal for me to brother. Save my ass some cash for elsewhere.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> . Im not dealing with another difficult woman, enough of those in my life


Damn skippy !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> to be fair there's a bunch of breeders that take that same attitude obsoul is like that as well
> that's also the why you see some breeders release fem'd seed , they don't want their males breed with
> so releasing fem'd versions stops that to some degree


yeah man but being a prick is just being a prick. its uncalled for, lady or gent


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

your gonna see patents on MJ genes soon , as soon as it's declassified
look what happened to corn


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> to be fair there's a bunch of breeders that take that same attitude obsoul is like that as well
> that's also the why you see some breeders release fem'd seed , they don't want their males breed with
> so releasing fem'd versions stops that to some degree


Yes they are and NOBODY'S gear is good enough to talk cold cash shit then still expect me to buy them .


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> yeah man but being a prick is just being a prick. its uncalled for, lady or gent


I'm not defending Mel , but I see where she comes from after years of breeding out her line she wants to protect her genes


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't think this is a business for secrets. Sure I agree in the process of breeding don't let ppl know exactly to keep ur shit hot but once it's all done there will be another cat with better genetics. How long can u rock the same genetics and stay hot on the scene


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yes they are and NOBODY'S gear is good enough to talk cold cash shit then still expect me to buy them .


Yup , I'd be bothered by that as well , just asking about a seed purchase's background is normal .


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I'm not defending Mel , but I see where she comes from after years of breeding out her line she wants to protect her genes


Not protecting genetics cause I don't care , I'm not trying to remake other ppl's shit. I can make my own shit , she posted a pic of one of her strains (it looked like the Afghani #1 I grew from Sensi Seeds ) and all I asked was what the linage was and got my ass chapped for it .


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I don't think this is a business for secrets. Sure I agree in the process of breeding don't let ppl know exactly to keep ur shit hot but once it's all done there will be another cat with better genetics. How long can u rock the same genetics and stay hot on the scene


 I'll bet a donut that dbl bucks has made Mel get off her butt & start to market her own stuff more aggressively , thus the reaction to protecting her line with @skunkwreck questions


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Not protecting genetics cause I don't care , I'm not trying to remake other ppl's shit. I can make my own shit


 i'm down with that bro ! pollen chucker here as well


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I'll bet a donut that dbl bucks has made Mel get off her butt & start to market her own stuff more aggressively , thus the reaction to protecting her line with @skunkwreck questions


I think ur right brother. I know ur right as she has started marketing to more banks, well 1 I know of. She might have acted a day late and a dollar short tho by the looks of it lol. I'm sure her gear will still fly off the shelves. She has a die hard group of followers. Plus she just ran an ig sale I believe.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

BUT I'm not telling anyone not to get them , by all means get your purps , just giving my thoughts on a personal interaction with a seed maker that I bought beans from . Bigworm turned me on to Buckeye Purple 3 yrs ago as a strain for breeding colors into other strains .


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> yeah man but being a prick is just being a prick. its uncalled for, lady or gent


people lose sales with bad service , sour attitude & poor communication skills even when the produce is fire


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I'll bet a donut that dbl bucks has made Mel get off her butt & start to market her own stuff more aggressively , thus the reaction to protecting her line with @skunkwreck questions


Yeah from her IG sales you get a free pack of DPD x Buckeye Purple....hummm where have I heard of that cross from ? Maybe it was because my high ass commented on her post that I already had some called Double Bucks why she got all snippy about me asking the lineage of one of her other strains lmfao I'm stupid !!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> people lose sales with bad service , sour attitude & poor communication skills even when the produce is fire


exactly, or in this case they dont ever get to market their business, through me anyway


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Not protecting genetics cause I don't care , I'm not trying to remake other ppl's shit. I can make my own shit , she posted a pic of one of her strains (it looked like the Afghani #1 I grew from Sensi Seeds ) and all I asked was what the linage was and got my ass chapped for it .


Shes a fucking girl dude you know how they do lol i just got this too 

"Thank you to everyone who has already taken advantage of this special available only to those on the notification list. The Buckeye Purple F6bx1 beans will start mailing next week along with all other preorders. 

Here is the original email sent out to the list, for those who are newly added or missed the notification. Thanks all!


Hello. I want to thank you once again for your interest in, and support of, Melvanetics. I greatly appreciate the opportunity our community has given me to pursue my passion.

If you are an Instagram follower, you know I have a personal line of Buckeye Purple worked out to F6. This line maintains the colors everyone loves, and the pain relief, but I've worked this line with my personal smoke in mind. More uplifting, better for day than the Buckeye pain line.

F6BX1 seeds of this working are being harvested now from 3 of my keeper F6 girls. I'm going to make these available to those who are ONLY on the notification list. These will NOT drop at any seed bank, although I may have some available at the Emerald Cup.

Donation is $150 for a 10 pack of regular seeds. Please mail your cash donation only to:

"Addy removed for reasons"

Please be sure to include a note with your email address, return mailing address, and that you are requesting Buckeye Purple F6BX1.

The standard F2BX1 line will still be available shortly at multiple seed banks, including Firestaxx, Oregon Elite Genetics, SourPatch Seeds, ThinkTankSeedBank and dcseedexchange. Those packs will retail at $100 for 10 regular seeds.

Thank you and happy growing!

-Mel"


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Honestly this ain't that bad I gotta another story smh the games all fucked up..,money and internet fame got it that way .


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> "Thank you to everyone who has already taken advantage of this special available only to those on the notification list. The Buckeye Purple F6bx1 beans will start mailing next week along with all other preorders.


when did u get that ? 
did u email them 1st ? 
i've not heard a word from her on this order , she did say on ig she was buzi this last week shuckin seed


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

most breeders have poor skills on sales lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> most breeders have poor skills on sales lol


doesnt take any skills to not be an asshole though, easier to smile than it is to stretch those muscles into a fucking frown ya know. And Im just talking in general


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Not protecting genetics cause I don't care , I'm not trying to remake other ppl's shit. I can make my own shit , she posted a pic of one of her strains (it looked like the Afghani #1 I grew from Sensi Seeds ) and all I asked was what the linage was and got my ass chapped for it .


LMAO Skunk. Hell if you happened to tell her they looked like some Sensi shit that prolly didnt help either hahahaha. And in the same breath, oh yeah I got some Double Bucks


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> when did u get that ?
> did u email them 1st ?
> i've not heard a word from her on this order , she did say on ig she was buzi this last week shuckin seed


Got the email last night , orders going out this week and only 7 more days before the sale is over .


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

we'll see what's up , I'm gonna look for her @ The Emerald Cup next month . I've swapped a few emails about the F6's with her , she didn't get a booth herself but these breeders share booths all the time , that's how I met Joe P he was slipped into a 1/4 booth table of a buddy 
the booths sold out a year in advance so if ya want a booth next year order now


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO Skunk. Hell if you happened to tell her they looked like some Sensi shit that prolly didnt help either hahahaha. And in the same breath, oh yeah I got some Double Bucks


Nah I didn't mention that lmao but the plant she posted looked almost like the one Sensi uses on the A #1 seed pack pic hence me asking what the lineage was


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Got the email last night , orders going out this week and only 7 more days before the sale is over .


didn't get that , gotta shoot a email off


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 2, 2016)

Man I had always heard Mel was a nice lady... Guess a little friendly competition has ruffled her feathers.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> we'll see what's up , I'm gonna look for her @ The Emerald Cup next month . I've swapped a few emails about the F6's with her , she didn't get a booth herself but these breeders share booths all the time , that's how I met Joe P he was slipped into a 1/4 booth table of a buddy
> the booths sold out a year in advance so if ya want a booth next year order now


If you find her check out The Old Lady , Mel's Orange and of course the Buckeye


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

she must delete IG posts as i missed the the teeshirts & the buckeye coupon giveaway 
i hate carrying my phone all day to keep up 
it did payoff the other day got sum rare bodhi & relentless gear because of a glportal post 
(more frosted cherry cookies )
gonna chuck sum purple pollen lol 
bodhi / terpinando 
my TPR broke soil this morn along with FCC , blkraspberry,quekle x quazy train (a BigWorm vault item )
and sum JawaPie


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

The tee shirt and coupon deals were before I got on IG so I missed out on those .


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> If you find her check out The Old Lady , Mel's Orange and of course the Buckeye


yeah those are what i'm going to ask for come Dec , she asked about my Blackberry Durban soo i've have some sample for her that's not mine actually it's Joe P's cross , i hope he makes it , like to see him & Doc make the trip


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> she must delete IG posts as i missed the the teeshirts & the buckeye coupon giveaway
> i hate carrying my phone all day to keep up
> it did payoff the other day got sum rare bodhi & relentless gear because of a glportal post
> (more frosted cherry cookies )
> ...


I got terpenado too! Its a mew release bro!


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Man I had always heard Mel was a nice lady... Guess a little friendly competition has ruffled her feathers.


When we first talked she was awesome to talk to then one day she flipped on me for asking a question, I try telling myself " we all have bad days " and i guess I stepped in the line of fire but it cost her a customer none the less


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> When we first talked she was awesome to talk to then one day she flipped on me for asking a question, I try telling myself " we all have bad days " and i guess I stepped in the line of fire but it cost her a customer none the less


Im startin to vear off mel... bigworm ftw


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Im startin to vear off mel... bigworm ftw


I'm with you. I'm sticking with worm, his prices are proper and customer satisfaction is something he prides himself on. Good guy in my book!


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Im startin to vear off mel... bigworm ftw


Yeah but in the end I bought them  and probably get pack from OES too


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I got terpenado too! Its a mew release bro!


he had lemonde wookie up also iicr 
that terpinando sold out fast the 1st time , he had personal stash he let go on Friday iirc 
needed $ for the show that weekend I would guess


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> he had lemonde wookie up also iicr
> that terpinando sold out fast the 1st time , he had personal stash he let go on Friday iirc
> needed $ for the show that weekend I would guess


what's terpinando bro ?


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> what's terpinando bro ?


Strawberry milk x wookie, and this is why I had to stop paying attention to bodhi lol, because I would have to buy that shit because I was bummed I never got a chance at strawberry milk


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Strawberry milk x wookie, and this is why I had to stop paying attention to bodhi lol, because I would have to buy that shit because I was bummed I never got a chance at strawberry milk


Lol I feel ya bro , I think scoring beans has become more an issue then growing reefer. Sometimes you just gotta get them , I may never grow them out but I have them in case I get the inkling.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lol I feel ya bro , I think scoring beans has become more an issue then growing reefer. Sometimes you just gotta get them , I may never grow them out but I have them in case I get the inkling.


yeah , ya gotta learn to back off & grow them out , i'm done for awhile 
I'll swap the ones that you know will never get pop';d 
But I learned my lesson unless fem'd I'll cull them bitches & pop more than u think u need


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Shes a fucking girl dude you know how they do lol i just got this too
> 
> "Thank you to everyone who has already taken advantage of this special available only to those on the notification list. The Buckeye Purple F6bx1 beans will start mailing next week along with all other preorders.
> 
> ...


How did she jump from f2 to f6 so fast. Sounds like bs. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> How did she jump from f2 to f6 so fast. Sounds like bs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Right...


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> How did she jump from f2 to f6 so fast. Sounds like bs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


F6 is like breeders stash , f2's are the ones sent to seed banks .


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> How did she jump from f2 to f6 so fast. Sounds like bs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


It sounds to me like she kept the original father and mother plants to be able to reproduce the f2's while continuing to work the line till f6. Which if true is smart in a way. If you don't like the direction the line is taking you can always scrap it and restart the line back at f2. Just conjecture on my part tho.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

so what is Mels buckeye purple pain line? is that the f2bx1 or something else?


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 2, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> so what is Mels buckeye purple pain line? is that the f2bx1 or something else?


From what I gather from the email that was posted the f6bx1 is the pain line and the f2bx1 is the standard. No idea the difference between the two sorry


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

"If you are an Instagram follower, you know I have a personal line of Buckeye Purple worked out to F6. This line maintains the colors everyone loves, and the pain relief, but I've worked this line with my personal smoke in mind. More uplifting, better for day than the Buckeye pain line."
im pretty sure she is referring her to f6bx1 line as being a lighter daytime smoke. I dunno its kinda confusing imo is there a buckeye line different than the buckeye purple line.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 2, 2016)

Crazy calyx twizzler pheno.




fsf 1




fsf 2






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

She says it maintains the pain , color & is day not couch locky sounds good to me 

I'll get the f2's also 
Side note : my 3 bw Qurekle x Quazy r up & have true leaves already


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> so what is Mels buckeye purple pain line? is that the f2bx1 or something else?


F2's are for pain management and are the standard seed bank gear , the F6's are worked to be a more uplifting day time smoke that she bred for personal use..as it was explained to me .


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> F2's are for pain management and are the standard seed bank gear , the F6's are worked to be a more uplifting day time smoke that she bred for personal use..as it was explained to me .


That's what I thought. I'd be more interested in the f2 for my purposes.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 4, 2016)

Gorilla spirit. Will be 4 weeks from sprout tomorrow. First male identified last night


----------



## sharptater (Nov 4, 2016)

Grow journal if anyone wants to check it out. http://rollitup.org/t/bigworm-gorilla-spirit.924878/


----------



## goodro wilson (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Crazy calyx twizzler pheno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a pic of beauty


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 5, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> View attachment 3823697


What's that a nug of ?


----------



## goodro wilson (Nov 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What's that a nug of ?


It's twizzlers 
SUPER dense nugs


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 5, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> View attachment 3823769 View attachment 3823764
> It's twizzlers
> SUPER dense nugs


Ok nah


----------



## LSD-25 (Nov 5, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> View attachment 3823769 View attachment 3823764
> It's twizzlers
> SUPER dense nugs


looks like some cookies.... whats the flavour like?


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 6, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> View attachment 3823769 View attachment 3823764
> It's twizzlers
> SUPER dense nugs


Yes.... You did ya thang wit dat.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 6, 2016)

What's the high like on Twizzler ?? I got a pack @bigworm6969 gifted me
Those nugs loook delish
Edit fucking autocorrect


----------



## predd (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Crazy calyx twizzler pheno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You find any keepers in the fsf ?my 1st four smelled nice and purple, but lacked density, resin and punch ....I still have 7 or 8 more seeds ratholed though


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

predd said:


> You find any keepers in the fsf ?my 1st four smelled nice and purple, but lacked density, resin and punch ....I still have 7 or 8 more seeds ratholed though


None yet. Only popped 4 though ended up with two males two females. We'll see how they finish out but not on the level of my mom's. I've seen a few fsf phenos on here that look stellar. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## goodro wilson (Nov 6, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> looks like some cookies.... whats the flavour like?


It needs a long cure for the taste to come out but it's very strong
It has a distinct cherry flavor once it's cured but I had some other phenos that took longer to finish and seemed to be tangie dominant


----------



## LSD-25 (Nov 7, 2016)

predd said:


> the fsf ?my


what is fsf?


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 7, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> what is fsf?


Forbidden Space Fruit, it's Black Cherry Dojo x Alien Rift...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Check us out guys. Your support is and would be appreciated. Instagram @jahearthcollective420. Website up soon and I'll post address on thread below. Thanks
http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 7, 2016)

DC SeedExchange has a auction up of @bigworm6969 rare gear


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 7, 2016)

https://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html#!/Big-Worm-Genetics/c/21503004/offset=0&sort=nameAsc
huge drop of BigWorm Gear


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 7, 2016)

a few selections are sold out already , snoooze ya loooze


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> a few selections are sold out already , snoooze ya loooze


Yeah they are moving off the shelves over there. I checked them this morning at 5am and everything was in stock beside prime moonshine, and Crystal blue f2. I think crystal blue f2 is auction only. It's prime crystals mom. Just checked again and a few strains already sold out lol. I want that prime moonshine.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 8, 2016)

Check back as stock changes


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Better believe I will be. Locking down worms gear is a full time gig. Just like u said, u snooze u lose. I have most of his gear but there are a few elusive strains of his im still on the hunt for.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 11, 2016)

hey folks heres a quick little update so far so good I got seeded up

rude boi og x mint chocolate chip
rude boi og x blackcherry dojo f2
97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 f2
blackcherry dojo f3
double purple dojo f3
97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 x mint chocolate chip
buckeye purple x double purple dojo f2
purple urkle x stardawg x blackcherry dojo f2
blackcherry matter x stardawg
they will be done in 2 weeks so it wont be long

and comeing up this week
chernoble x blackcherry dojo f2
blackcherrykush x 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5
purple honey x 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5
97blue moonshine x purple northern lights#5 x blackcherry dojo f2
thanks for hanging in there with me, this upcomeing year is gonna be epic got over four times as much room to work with so im going to go hard, pretty much the next round im going back and working the older strains and bring them back


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey folks heres a quick little update so far so good I got seeded up
> 
> rude boi og x mint chocolate chip
> rude boi og x blackcherry dojo f2
> ...


Looking forward to it my brother!!!! Epic year coming up no doubt!!!!!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 11, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey folks heres a quick little update so far so good I got seeded up
> 
> rude boi og x mint chocolate chip
> rude boi og x blackcherry dojo f2
> ...


Sounds awesome bud. Looking forward to all ur new work along with some of the past, brought present!


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 11, 2016)

double bucks 4/4 females.. cant complain even though i wanted a good male!

gonna keep this crystal blue f2 male around. great structure and fat ass fan leaves


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 11, 2016)

the double bucks have amazing structure and very strong side branching. very squat


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> double bucks 4/4 females.. cant complain even though i wanted a good male!View attachment 3828571
> 
> gonna keep this crystal blue f2 male around. great structure and fat ass fan leavesView attachment 3828574


fkn handsome bastard huh, I like


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

And those double bucks are certainly looking nice, hell yeah 4/4


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 11, 2016)

double bucks side branching


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 11, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> double bucks side branchingView attachment 3828582


u using COB's ? Damn nice plants no topping needed , you gonna veg long ?


----------



## LSD-25 (Nov 12, 2016)

Greetings... Marijuana was legalized for recreational use in Nevada for 2017.. The beans I got from B.W. are looking great!!! Those Buckeye Purples are very big and fat.. just like the seeds were, the BP were the first beans to pop out too, fast and vigorous.. and the Twizzler is nice and dark and beautiful.. The Gorilla Spirit is doing well too!! I'll post some pictures tomorrow after I water them. Peace and God Bless.


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 12, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> u using COB's ? Damn nice plants no topping needed , you gonna veg long ?


yes using cob. those are only topped once so far. prob wont veg a whole lot longer maybe a couple weeks or 3.


----------



## LSD-25 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## madininagyal (Nov 15, 2016)

Got some problem due to grower's errors.. ended up cutting the tall pheno of blue twizzler was missing à couple weeks but better harvest early than nothing...

At the cut
Dry

She was losing her smell due to my mistake but the guava smell coming back nicely in the cure so in 3 weeks I will try her to see


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> If you ever sell these crosses man, I'd lov





eastcoastmo said:


> If you ever sell these crosses man, I'd love to buy some tahoe master f3  I would put my hand up to test but won't have my setup for a while from xmas this year!





kmog33 said:


> Haha I've got a few right now:
> Tahoe Master f3
> Golden tahoe master f2
> Cookie Master f2
> ...


If Yll wanna c animal master F2, golden Tahoe master F2, and knockout x Tahoe I have the journal up now. Jus search KMG and it will pull up.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 15, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> If Yll wanna c animal master F2, golden Tahoe master F2, and knockout x Tahoe I have the journal up now. Jus search KMG and it will pull up.


Thanks man, will check it out!!


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 20, 2016)

Does anyone know the flower time on the Prime Crystal? Had some seed gifted to me and I'm having trouble finding info on it..


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Scuff the BCC before soaking or paper toweling , it helps greatly on germ rates .


what part of the seed do you scuff with sand paper or all of it an how far down do you scuff


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The tee shirt and coupon deals were before I got on IG so I missed out on those .


whats your ig


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 20, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Gorilla spirit. Will be 4 weeks from sprout tomorrow. First male identified last night


looking good man got me wanting this in my next run


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 20, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Does anyone know the flower time on the Prime Crystal? Had some seed gifted to me and I'm having trouble finding info on it..


I had 2 9 weekers and and 1 sativa dom pheno go to 11.5 weeks.


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 20, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey folks heres a quick little update so far so good I got seeded up
> 
> rude boi og x mint chocolate chip
> rude boi og x blackcherry dojo f2
> ...


where can i find most of this i dont see it on OES


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 20, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> where can i find most of this i dont see it on OES



He said they are seeded up. Still waiting on the seed bro!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> where can i find most of this i dont see it on OES


Its not there yet, he didnt post that too long ago. Seeded up still in the buds seeded up


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 20, 2016)

Them beans still on Da Vine bro !!


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 20, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> what part of the seed do you scuff with sand paper or all of it an how far down do you scuff


The sides and the seam , light scuffing .


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 20, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> whats your ig


smoky_mt_skunk


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The sides and the seam , light scuffing .


Alright I heard some people had to do that two some of the shoreline genetics I have two of them so I might start doing that with all my seeds to get a better germination rate


----------



## sharptater (Nov 20, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> looking good man got me wanting this in my next run


Thanks Lilwatt. Definitely worth a try. Had ph issue at first because my ph meter but barely slowed them down. Vigorous plants, nice branching even untopped. They are in early flower right now but ill post some pics in here as they progress. Pics from yesterday 9 days from flip.


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 21, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I had 2 9 weekers and and 1 sativa dom pheno go to 11.5 weeks.


thanks buddy! We've just got the one girl at 5 weeks right now, she's on the indica side. 4 weeks to go


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 21, 2016)

Triple purple doja. At week 3 of flowering.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Forbidden space fruit










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Forbidden space fruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is forbidden space fruit? I hate when my weed comes out so hairy ... I hope the smell and high male up for it!


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 21, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> what is forbidden space fruit? I hate when my weed comes out so hairy ... I hope the smell and high male up for it!


Got a pack too..


----------



## Lilwatt (Nov 23, 2016)

@bigworm6969 hey what you got on the vine now that has a quick finishing time or done by the second week of November good yield heavy hitting high with nice color just trying to get all my beans in line before the spring an dont want to miss out


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 23, 2016)

Excited to run some of the the pack of prime moonshine I recently got. Any info on phenos?pics?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a hairy tight dojo going.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 23, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3837882 View attachment 3837883
> I have a hairy tight dojo going.


Damn! That bud makes the cup look small. Very nice looking! @BobBitchen is she dense?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 23, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3837882 View attachment 3837883
> I have a hairy tight dojo going.


Shes a beauty. The force is strong in that dpd male of his


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 23, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Excited to run some of the the pack of prime moonshine I recently got. Any info on phenos?pics?


Can almost guarantee that 60% will have that blueberry hint to em from the blue moonshine in there. I liked the prime crystal better but I am wore out on blueberry flavor as that was a huge part of my youth smoking lol. Everyone else loved it, just wasn't my head stash.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey guys anyone who has good Big Worm pics, vegging and/or flowering and you don't mind me reposting on Instagram drop me a message with pics, [email protected]


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 23, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Hey guys anyone who has good Big Worm pics, vegging and/or flowering and you don't mind me reposting on Instagram drop me a message with pics, [email protected]


U can repost my pics from my thread. If I have to email u them instead just lemme know, I will no worries.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> U can repost my pics from my thread. If I have to email u them instead just lemme know, I will no worries.


Preciate it Jrock420, No need to mail them, I'll dl them from your thread


----------



## sharptater (Nov 23, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Hey guys anyone who has good Big Worm pics, vegging and/or flowering and you don't mind me reposting on Instagram drop me a message with pics, [email protected]


I have gorilla spirit in early flower. Lots of veg pics in my journal if you want to use them I don't mind.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 23, 2016)

sharptater said:


> I have gorilla spirit in early flower. Lots of veg pics in my journal if you want to use them I don't mind.


Hey @sharptater you have a link to your journal as I don't see it in your sig? Thanks


----------



## sharptater (Nov 23, 2016)

Yea I need to figure out how to add it. http://rollitup.org/t/bigworm-gorilla-spirit.924878/


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 23, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Yea I need to figure out how to add it. http://rollitup.org/t/bigworm-gorilla-spirit.924878/


Click on your name, click on signature, and edit, add the link


----------



## sharptater (Nov 23, 2016)

Tomorrow is two weeks into flower. Tall plant is 31" other is 27" I think the stretch is about over. First pic is top of tall plant.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 23, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Click on your name, click on signature, and edit, add the link


Got it, thanks.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 24, 2016)

Took a few more pics. Happy Thanksgiving every one.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Took a few more pics. Happy Thanksgiving every one.View attachment 3838190 View attachment 3838191 View attachment 3838192 View attachment 3838193 View attachment 3838194


They are both some beefy bitches, looking great.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They are both some beefy bitches, looking great.


Thanks Vnsmkr. They definitely bushed out. I've mainly just tucked leaves and trimmed the bottom some to make it easier watering. I was hoping for four females and they would have filled my tent. But I'm happy with the two I have and still have six seeds.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm having a stoner moment guys, can someone tell me the lineage on the Purple Voodoo? I was asked in another thread because I just pooped my pack and started a grow but didn't write it down from the last time I checked. Been scanning threads for a good while and can't seem to find the answer lol. 

Thanks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm having a stoner moment guys, can someone tell me the lineage on the Purple Voodoo? I was asked in another thread because I just pooped my pack and started a grow but didn't write it down from the last time I checked. Been scanning threads for a good while and can't seem to find the answer lol.
> 
> Thanks


Its on page 1 , purple urkle x dpd x purple diesel


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 24, 2016)

@Vnsmkr Of course the one time I start at the end of the thread and work my way back the damn info is on page 1 lmao.

Sorry for the Doh moment! 

But thanks for the answer bro! 

Ok do you know what the DPD is?


----------



## predd (Nov 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Forbidden space fruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how mine looked...came out airy, I have a keeper twizzler,space wookie and what looks like a really nice Black cherry creme, yet to find my space fruit keeper....I think I'm gonna post a pic of the black cherry creme around 30 days in(took 5 girls to find this one).....she's frosty with a great smell and purple in the middle......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @Vnsmkr Of course the one time I start at the end of the thread and work my way back the damn info is on page 1 lmao.
> 
> Sorry for the Doh moment!
> 
> ...


Double Purple Dojo


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Double Purple Dojo


So if they don't come out purple then it's on me LOL 

Guess I should contribute a pic here for now, these are my PV's that were topped and completely fan leaf stripped three days ago. I started with 13 beans, only 9 germed and I culled one early that just wasn't cutting it:


----------



## sharptater (Nov 24, 2016)

First attempt at cloning.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 24, 2016)

Here's a picture of Big Worm's Purple Voodoo F3. She is just starting to crown and color up. I popped 4 more Purple Voodoo, 3 Black Cherry Creme, and 2 Blue Twizzlers today.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 25, 2016)

sharptater said:


> First attempt at cloning. View attachment 3838696


That method worked for me just a few weeks ago. Only got 1 to root really well after 14 days or so, the rest had nubs. Good luck and nice work in there tater


----------



## sharptater (Nov 25, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> That method worked for me just a few weeks ago. Only got 1 to root really well after 14 days or so, the rest had nubs. Good luck and nice work in there tater


Thanks windycitykush. If I can get at least one to root id be happy for now lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 25, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Thanks windycitykush. If I can get at least one to root id be happy for now lol.


Try a little bit of hydrogen peroxide (h202) it helps hold off infection and adds some oxygen to the water.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 25, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Try a little bit of hydrogen peroxide (h202) it helps hold off infection and adds some oxygen to the water.


I'll give that a try thanks natro.hydro.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 25, 2016)

@sharptater 

next time cut the clones off with yer fingernails ,
used yer thumb finger combo gives just enuff of a smash to the stem ends(rather than a clean cut does ) & allows better water uptake
lightly scuff the stem above the cut the simulate more nub emergence again Very lightly with a finger nail


----------



## sharptater (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks for the tip fastslappy. I'll remember that for next time.


----------



## LSD-25 (Nov 26, 2016)

this is the 28 day progression of the Buckeye Purple.. Enjoy


----------



## sharptater (Nov 26, 2016)

Short plant is a little slower to flower. Pretty sure stretch is over. Tall plant is 36" and small is 32"


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Double bucks getting clones cut and an undercarriage trim..going to flower. Real thick


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 26, 2016)

damn looking good fellas


----------



## FirePhenoGenetics (Nov 26, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3837882 View attachment 3837883
> I have a hairy tight dojo going.


DAYYYUM!!!! [email protected]


----------



## FirePhenoGenetics (Nov 26, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey folks heres a quick little update so far so good I got seeded up
> 
> rude boi og x mint chocolate chip
> rude boi og x blackcherry dojo f2
> ...


I WANT EM ALL BRO!! Your shit rocks! My whole hood rocks ur gear!!!


----------



## buzworthy (Nov 27, 2016)

Blackcherry creme. Smells of sour berries and gas funk. Sorry for the shit flix but as u can see shes a frostitue. Easy to grow and she takes a beating and keeps on treating. Big ups to the big bro.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

buzworthy said:


> Blackcherry creme. Smells of sour berries and gas funk. Sorry for the shit flix but as u can see shes a frostitue. Easy to grow and she takes a beating and keeps on treating. Big ups to the big bro.


Looks pretty damn fire from over here boss. That's one of the strains I'm waiting on. Same with the blue kimbo.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 27, 2016)

Blue twizzler small pheno 

Forgot to put my fan on after cleaning the tent , humidity was high for 2 days, when I see that I get a doubt and do a double tchek of all the lady in flower and was able to find a start of mold around 0,5cm cut her down , wanted to let her go 1 more weeks but she was having only water since 2 weeks so I décided to cut

She's frosty and smell is faint but when you open thé nugs it got a full guava smell with lemon very interesting , nugs look fluffy but are really dense ,they have some weight


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

PV in veg, they're the first 6 from the left and the one left of the fan:


----------



## sharptater (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## predd (Nov 28, 2016)

buzworthy said:


> Blackcherry creme. Smells of sour berries and gas funk. Sorry for the shit flix but as u can see shes a frostitue. Easy to grow and she takes a beating and keeps on treating. Big ups to the big bro.


Damn she's pretty....looks like my keeper Black cherry! purple under all that frost right?


----------



## buzworthy (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah she purpled up really nice. When she dries i'll post some more. Gotta replenish lol


----------



## predd (Nov 28, 2016)

buzworthy said:


> Yeah she purpled up really nice. When she dries i'll post some more. Gotta replenish lol


My BCC keeper.....a fronster...plenty of purple under the frost @day35


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

buzworthy said:


> Blackcherry creme. Smells of sour berries and gas funk. Sorry for the shit flix but as u can see shes a frostitue. Easy to grow and she takes a beating and keeps on treating. Big ups to the big bro.


Oh man, I really wanted to grow this out but my beans just wouldn't sprout! Yours came out fire bro


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

predd said:


> My BCC keeper.....a fronster...plenty of purple under the frost @day35


Damn that looks amazing brother. 35 days jeez...she is gonna be a sexy frostitute no doubt.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Here is some god stomper vegging it up. They haven't sexed yet. Getting close. I think 2 are males. Too early to tell tho.


----------



## buzworthy (Nov 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> PV in veg, they're the first 6 from the left and the one left of the fan:
> 
> View attachment 3840722



First time growing pv? Keep an eye on the green pheno imo give more weight/taste/smells better just doesnt purp up.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

buzworthy said:


> First time growing pv? Keep an eye on the green pheno imo give more weight/taste/smells better just doesnt purp up.



Yeah bro first time with PV or any of worms work but I have more of his gear in the seed bank here at home. Loving how it's growing so far. Thanks for the heads up did not know there was a green pheno. You got pics of your green pheno? If you hadn't told me this I would have ended up tossing a green one lol......


----------



## buzworthy (Nov 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah bro first time with PV or any of worms work but I have more of his gear in the seed bank here at home. Loving how it's growing so far. Thanks for the heads up did not know there was a green pheno. You got pics of your green pheno? If you hadn't told me this I would have ended up tossing a green one lol......


 I would have to dig through the archive but ill just leave this here. I ran pv for a couple runs even did 50 of em in red cups culled males i think these nugs were from gallon runs trying to find a couple keepers. I still have 500 more to pop to search thru


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

buzworthy said:


> I would have to dig through the archive but ill just leave this here. I ran pv for a couple runs even did 50 of em in red cups culled males i think these nugs were from gallon runs trying to find a couple keepers. I still have 500 more to pop to search thru


Nice pics thanks for sharing, wow 500, I'm a newb bro a pheno hunt for me is going through a pack of regs and keeping the best plants. I wish I had the space/setup to pop 500 beans and look for something wow.......


----------



## buzworthy (Nov 29, 2016)

500 at the same time isnt what im doing lol. I don't have the room. I do small batches at a time. I was just blessed by worm years ago made a seeded run and every now and then i popped a few in small pots. Shes a sog queen


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 29, 2016)

My PV just keeps getting darker. I found a Purple male in a pack of Silvertip x Lemon Alien Dawg that I plan on hitting this gal with. I popped 4 more and will take the best looking male and female and cross them. Chucking pollen is as addicting as buying beans.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 30, 2016)

FirePhenoGenetics said:


> I WANT EM ALL BRO!! Your shit rocks! My whole hood rocks ur gear!!!


Me to


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 30, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> My PV just keeps getting darker. I found a Purple male in a pack of Silvertip x Lemon Alien Dawg that I plan on hitting this gal with. I popped 4 more and will take the best looking male and female and cross them. Chucking pollen is as addicting as buying beans.View attachment 3842232
> 
> View attachment 3842235


sounds like a killer cross bro great job


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 30, 2016)

hey folks I harvested sum seeds and got like 7 more strains to go im trying to get them big and fat, been having problems with low ph and over nuteing them I guess seeded up famales done eat or drink as much which is weird to me you think they would want more so I added sum lime to my soil hopefully that will help but I lose three seeded up plants so far double bucks being oun of them and im not sure if the dpd f3 willmake it either oh yeah know that I remember im rename dpd so its not confused with suny cheba I guess im gonna name it to double purple cherry, thanks for all thanks for all the great pics I just popped 10 of each of bad boy, blue matter and jah makin me crazy all germed great so just waiting on sum seed vials and the old gear in veg is looking great blue kimbo, blackcherry crème, prime crystal, and sum more I cant tthink at the moment im hopeing to really find a great phenol of prime crystal and work that girl im gonna be cloneing everything so I can do sum backcrossing and such so the new year should be great for me atleast I hope, much respect to all my peeps that still hang with the worm mucho appreciation thank you guys, any questions hit me up


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 30, 2016)

Over watered?


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 30, 2016)

Yeah,
Sound's like u got sum gems on the way Bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2016)

My Purple Voodoo's, seeds dropped in water 10/28/16


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 1, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sounds like a killer cross bro great job


I just wish I knew how to post picters,your black cherry do jo was the best purple plants I ever grew or sean,they also was fire and the buzz last a long time,also your forbin space frut was also killer.i just got to have moor seeds for next year.did you ever make fem seeds?when you get time please send me a pm so I can talk to you about some of your strains.thank you for reading..ky


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Dec 1, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> I just wish I knew how to post picters,your black cherry do jo was the best purple plants I ever grew or sean,they also was fire and the buzz last a long time,also your forbin space frut was also killer.i just got to have moor seeds for next year.did you ever make fem seeds?when you get time please send me a pm so I can talk to you about some of your strains.thank you for reading..ky


I just tagged you in our thread Ky


----------



## sharptater (Dec 1, 2016)

3 week flower.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 1, 2016)

@bigworm6969 and others:

Can anyone who has grown the Purple Voodoo tell me about how much stretch to expect in flower? I am trying to gauge at what height to put them into 12/12?

Thanks


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 1, 2016)

looking good every one,happy growing and its time to get ready for next spring and I cant wait to get started.ky


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 1, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey folks I harvested sum seeds and got like 7 more strains to go im trying to get them big and fat, been having problems with low ph and over nuteing them I guess seeded up famales done eat or drink as much which is weird to me you think they would want more so I added sum lime to my soil hopefully that will help but I lose three seeded up plants so far double bucks being oun of them and im not sure if the dpd f3 willmake it either oh yeah know that I remember im rename dpd so its not confused with suny cheba I guess im gonna name it to double purple cherry, thanks for all thanks for all the great pics I just popped 10 of each of bad boy, blue matter and jah makin me crazy all germed great so just waiting on sum seed vials and the old gear in veg is looking great blue kimbo, blackcherry crème, prime crystal, and sum more I cant tthink at the moment im hopeing to really find a great phenol of prime crystal and work that girl im gonna be cloneing everything so I can do sum backcrossing and such so the new year should be great for me atleast I hope, much respect to all my peeps that still hang with the worm mucho appreciation thank you guys, any questions hit me up


All your beans that I grew this year are good as them come.ky


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @bigworm6969 and others:
> 
> Can anyone who has grown the Purple Voodoo tell me about how much stretch to expect in flower? I am trying to gauge at what height to put them into 12/12?
> 
> Thanks


So far my gal hasn't stretched much. Maybe 1x.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 1, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> All your beans that I grew this year are good as them come.ky


Glad to see you back KY.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 1, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> So far my gal hasn't stretched much. Maybe 1x.


1X as in doubled in size?
Thanks


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> 1X as in doubled in size?
> Thanks


Yes sir.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 1, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Yes sir.


Ok sorry just wanted to be 100% clear on that is all.

Thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 2, 2016)

yeah they don't stretch to much I notice they are slow veggers but fast finshers I had one phenol done at 55 day of flower, I got sum going in veg now so I can make more, hopeing to find that super purple male with trichs


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 2, 2016)

my seed vials will be comeing next Week so it wont be long now sorry for takeing forever I had a lot of unforeseen problems but it should be a good Christmas I hope, thanks


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> yeah they don't stretch to much I notice they are slow veggers but fast finshers I had one phenol done at 55 day of flower, I got sum going in veg now so I can make more, hopeing to find that super purple male with trichs


They're going pretty quick for me considering the early on training. No slower so far than the rest of the stuff I have had going and faster than another strain I started a couple weeks before it  Guess they like my soil we shall see. Thanks again for the info, I'll try and get them to 24" before the flip then


----------



## sharptater (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## LSD-25 (Dec 2, 2016)

ok it's not ALL big worm genetics but this is what i got going on right now... 7 gorilla spirits, 6 Buckeye Purple, 5 Twizzlers, 4 power naps, 3 REM, 2 headband kushes.......................................... and a partridge in a motha fuckin pear tree!!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 3, 2016)

hahaha nice lsd


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 3, 2016)

These are my god stompers. They had cold feet from my floor so they just bouncing back now that I got the heat mats down. I also got a female double buck almost 2 feet. Then I got one more baby double buck plus my 2 orange glue. I can toss up pics of the orange glue and double bucks if anyone wants to see.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 3, 2016)

@bigworm6969 awesome brother sounds dope !! Hope to get some of your new testers!! Space wookie was my strongest in the outdoor garden and yielded the most ! The taste was so sweet and clean i fell in love with your genetics after that! Please bless us growers with your art form im hoping to start my xmas and new years with that big worm gear whos with me!!!!???


----------



## buzworthy (Dec 4, 2016)

So guys before i put the bcc to cure in a jar i did a smoke test. Nice and dry with no terp loss so far. It a gassy fruit smell before you light it once ignited its very familiar. No earthy or floral tones. Sweet full bodied taste. My brother in law thought it tasted like white grapes... For me the high started right behind the eyes and all the tension in my bodied dissipated into a foggy bliss. Potential for couch locked drool so i clipped after a few hits.

Bag appeal 4.5/5 
With the mountains of frost and purpled hues its just pretty all aroubd
Smell/taste 5/5 
Sweet funk, fruity taste its overloads your senses even if your walking with less than a gram smell proof it!
High 5/5
If you still wanna function dont go too heavy cause too much will have u on your ass. I smoked it in glass, joint, and blunt trifecta. So this report was well rounded.

Big worms blackcherry creme is a keeper i hope to run it again


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

buzworthy said:


> So guys before i put the bcc to cure in a jar i did a smoke test. Nice and dry with no terp loss so far. It a gassy fruit smell before you light it once ignited its very familiar. No earthy or floral tones. Sweet full bodied taste. My brother in law thought it tasted like white grapes... For me the high started right behind the eyes and all the tension in my bodied dissipated into a foggy bliss. Potential for couch locked drool so i clipped after a few hits.
> 
> Bag appeal 4.5/5
> With the mountains of frost and purpled hues its just pretty all aroubd
> ...


Damn I wanted to grab this strain for awhile now, can't wait for its return. Thanks for the smoke report. I grade that at a A+, nice and detailed.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 4, 2016)

Took them out for a breather today group shot of my PV:


----------



## buzworthy (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice bushes


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 5, 2016)

buzworthy said:


> Nice bushes


Thanks I keep hearing that, we will see how they grow out, I just like to train early then let them rip and flip at the desired height.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 5, 2016)

to the top.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 5, 2016)

buzworthy said:


> So guys before i put the bcc to cure in a jar i did a smoke test. Nice and dry with no terp loss so far. It a gassy fruit smell before you light it once ignited its very familiar. No earthy or floral tones. Sweet full bodied taste. My brother in law thought it tasted like white grapes... For me the high started right behind the eyes and all the tension in my bodied dissipated into a foggy bliss. Potential for couch locked drool so i clipped after a few hits.
> 
> Bag appeal 4.5/5
> With the mountains of frost and purpled hues its just pretty all aroubd
> ...


@bigworm6969 , will the Black Cherry Cream be rereleased or only in crosses?


----------



## LSD-25 (Dec 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Took them out for a breather today group shot of my PV:
> 
> View attachment 3845723


 This looks just like the Buckeye Purple im growing right now. Some Indica for sure. I grew some Master Kush once that did not stretch at all when i flipped it to 12/12. That Master Kush and the two strains of diesel i used to run are the only strain i really miss to this day.. but geezzz that was a minute ago. I bet there are better strains out there now than Diesel, and ECSD, right? ECSD was really my best strain ive ever grown.. HEY BIG WORM!!! got anything that is just straight up Diesel? you know what i mean, the big fluffy, light green buds that grow with dark green leaves, and so many trichromes its just not fair..... and that smell... OMG!! smells like a skunk pissed on a dead cat, that died on a pile of lemons that were left in an old empty barrel of fuel. ok I ramble. just thought I'd share.


----------



## LSD-25 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 6, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hahaha nice lsd


What up bigworm6969 I heard alot about you here good to know you OG Jewish Conniseur amazed by your beans I made my first batch of beans this year with a Deep Purple father not all the DP was purple total but tight hard nugs so I mixed my Maple Leaf, NL, A Kush, and DP they look at 10days 6th set of leaves and branching big time so fast going to sex them soon and regenerate outside like I did this year. Wow nice start I bet yours do to Fat wide duck feet webbed leaves from my fingers to my middle arm already


----------



## shonuff_305 (Dec 6, 2016)

I no this is not my thread n Big Worm forgive me. But I gotta share this wit sumbody. We dont get real purple buds down here n da south to often. Hardly ever. I've neva grown a purple strain b4 until now. And Im amazed at this triple purple doja


----------



## LSD-25 (Dec 7, 2016)

I took all those clones and just flipped to 12/12.. I'm pretty stoked on these genetics. i'll throw up some pics tomorrow when i get the trellis net up... Thanks again Big Worm and OES seeds.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 7, 2016)

Was thinkin of takn my 2 week old newbies and putting them under 12/12 they are at 6 and 7th set and some showing sex wow Deep Purple Dad and Kush, NL, Maple leaf, and DP all 100 of them save some males to make more F1s or should I let them get another week or two? I have started rooted clones right to flowering and would get 18inch plants and 10-14 grms out of each in my SOG you experts think good idea or what?? OG always learning from the best


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 7, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> I no this is not my thread n Big Worm forgive me. But I gotta share this wit sumbody. We dont get real purple buds down here n da south to often. Hardly ever. I've neva grown a purple strain b4 until now. And Im amazed at this triple purple doja


bigworm6969 has purple blackberry dojo that is killer smoke and every plant I grew of it this past summer was ALL PURPLE and had a BIG YEALD and easy to grow outdoors...ky....ps all his beans I grew where killer


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 8, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> bigworm6969 has purple blackberry dojo that is killer smoke and every plant I grew of it this past summer was ALL PURPLE and had a BIG YEALD and easy to grow outdoors...ky....ps all his beans I grew where killer


to the top


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 8, 2016)

Do you add berry juice while budding or what makes these terepenes flavor fruity or citrus?


----------



## shonuff_305 (Dec 8, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> bigworm6969 has purple blackberry dojo that is killer smoke and every plant I grew of it this past summer was ALL PURPLE and had a BIG YEALD and easy to grow outdoors...ky....ps all his beans I grew where killer


When you say big yield how big was it.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 8, 2016)

Big yield ave. per plant if you get more than 3-4 oz top grade smoke from outdoor how do you get them to yield more if genetics set up that way? True Indica lucky to get 4 or 5 feet tall I got 14oz from Maple Leaf Indica outdoors just finished it boy we smoke alot its all gone already my things kept me right from Aug 15 thru Dec. 6 8 plants total 2.5lbs May 8 to Oct 15 Kushes 6-8oz NL 8-10oz, DP 3-5oz No xtra grow last three weeks I added nothing else Made beautiful beans now ready to bud inside I cant wait OG


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 8, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> When you say big yield how big was it.


every plant was over two pounds,outdoor with lots of love and care.growing over 40 years under the sun helped..ky


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 8, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> Big yield ave. per plant if you get more than 3-4 oz top grade smoke from outdoor how do you get them to yield more if genetics set up that way? True Indica lucky to get 4 or 5 feet tall I got 14oz from Maple Leaf Indica outdoors just finished it boy we smoke alot its all gone already my things kept me right from Aug 15 thru Dec. 6 8 plants total 2.5lbs May 8 to Oct 15 Kushes 6-8oz NL 8-10oz, DP 3-5oz No xtra grow last three weeks I added nothing else Made beautiful beans now ready to bud inside I cant wait OG


if I was in a legal state and did not have to HIDE plants its easy to get 8-10 pound plants grown..ky


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 8, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> When you say big yield how big was it.


one plant in a 4 gallon pot made rite at 2lb and 8 oz from that plant...


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 8, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> if I was in a legal state and did not have to HIDE plants its easy to get 8-10 pound plants grown..ky


wow maybe trellising and having it all low would be good could they get more weight by doing what to make so heavy??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> Do you add berry juice while budding or what makes these terepenes flavor fruity or citrus?


genetics man, thats no addition


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 8, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> one plant in a 4 gallon pot made rite at 2lb and 8 oz from that plant...


And yes a friend did not belive it till I took him to see it and I let him take my picter with that plant all purple...no I will not have no picter posted but its the truth...


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> genetics man, thats no addition


I heard there is additives but messing with the terepenes gets that flavor lemon, Strawberry, and berry vanilla, chocolate what next What genetics Indica x what? give me example or bananna how done?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> I heard there is additives but messing with the terepenes gets that flavor lemon, Strawberry, and berry vanilla, chocolate what next What genetics Indica x what? give me example or bananna how done?


Those flavors are expressed from genetics specifically. I dont know anything about adding shit to make flavors. I been growing for a decade here and I don't fuck with any dumb shit like that. Anyone who tells you to, is a fucking idiot.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 8, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> wow maybe trellising and having it all low would be good could they get more weight by doing what to make so heavy??


look at some youtube videows with over ten pound plants every one over 10 pounds in cali.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> look at some youtube videows with over ten pound plants every one over 10 pounds in cali.


yeah treemanbuds just pulled 11-12 units off of some of his girls


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 8, 2016)

LST outdoors to increase yields. Each branch will go donkey dick on u


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 8, 2016)

https://www.420magazine.com/forums/frequently-asked-questions/111775-fruit-extract-flavour-marijuana.html 
* Seeds*
https://amsterdam*marijuana*seeds.com/blog/post/create-*flavored*-*marijuana*-easily Look at these articles on this topic and post your thoughts on flavoring please. OG


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2016)

My feedback is above and its based on experience....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2016)

Don't believe everything you read....


----------



## Hope Breeder (Dec 8, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> https://www.420magazine.com/forums/frequently-asked-questions/111775-fruit-extract-flavour-marijuana.html
> * Seeds*
> https://amsterdam*marijuana*seeds.com/blog/post/create-*flavored*-*marijuana*-easily Look at these articles on this topic and post your thoughts on flavoring please. OG


Lol hell no


----------



## LSD-25 (Dec 8, 2016)

some of that twizz..... and some of the Buckeye Purple. I'm getting some crazy smells out of the Buckeye Purple.. wow like some really strong smells.. I think its going to be dank.. Let us pray for Females!!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 9, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> I heard there is additives but messing with the terepenes gets that flavor lemon, Strawberry, and berry vanilla, chocolate what next What genetics Indica x what? give me example or bananna how done?


Water and FF Trio is all I use and in the last year I have hade orange, berry, cherry, coffee, and cookies in my little closet garden. Like Vnsmkr said good genetics go along way.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 9, 2016)

Added flavor is hydro shops sales gimmick to make money 
The only added flav. Comes from a happy plant & genes imo


----------



## LSD-25 (Dec 9, 2016)

yeah all that BS "flavoring" is just hype to get you to buy crap you dont need.. I grow in plain coco with a lil perlite, and a 2 part nute with rapid start and bloom liquid potasium sillicate.. thats it. and they look great. and i only use the bloom potsasium silicate to ph it up if its too low..... but..... I heard that organic grown fruits and veggys taste and smell better, but i dont know for sure. now, on my next run I will be trying to incorporate some worm castings, as a top dressing. what do you guys think? Ive never really grown with anything but coco and 2 part.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Added flavor is hydro shops sales gimmick to make money
> The only added flav. Comes from a happy plant & genes imo


EXACTLY!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> yeah all that BS "flavoring" is just hype to get you to buy crap you dont need.. I grow in plain coco with a lil perlite, and a 2 part nute with rapid start and bloom liquid potasium sillicate.. thats it. and they look great. and i only use the bloom potsasium silicate to ph it up if its too low..... but..... I heard that organic grown fruits and veggys taste and smell better, but i dont know for sure. now, on my next run I will be trying to incorporate some worm castings, as a top dressing. what do you guys think? Ive never really grown with anything but coco and 2 part.


Yeah of course organic fruits and veggies taste better, they are fkn happy !


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah of course organic fruits and veggies taste better, they are fkn happy !


All hype. Those shitty runty gmo apples in mass production are way better than any apples out on organic farms with the love and care of a real farmer. Lmfao just fucking around. Organic always taste better imo. Like @Vnsmkr said A happy plant taste better. Happy plants = happy fruits = happy highs!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah of course organic fruits and veggies taste better, they are fkn happy !


I use happy frog flora nova and super bloom thats it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

Now, I'm not saying you cant have happy plants with synthetics because you can, most people just fukn overdo it or there are spikes instead of balance.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 9, 2016)

the only additive that adds flavor/smell is terpinator that I've ever used .
my organic runs have the best taste over the Terpinator stuff
still got 1/2 of a 5 gallon jug


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 9, 2016)

http://www.growweedeasy.com/how-to-improve-cannabis-smell look at this site and tell me what you think about what they are trying to sell or tell us.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 9, 2016)

*Supplements that "add" a smell to buds*

I'm really intrigued by Botanicare's Sweet Carbo line. According to Botanicare:

The natural esters in Sweet are easily absorbed by the plant, but are not broken down further once deposited within the plant tissue. This means that as new flowers develop they will contain small amounts of these natural esters which contribute to the overall flavor and aroma of the finished product.

They offer flavors such as grape, citrus, berry, and "raw" (which is just a generally sweet smell). These should be used throughout the flowering stage to help build smell/flavor in the buds as they mature. However, since these contain a small but significant amount of magnesium, they should not be used while flushing during last 2-3 weeks before harvest. At this point, the smells have already been deposited into the buds. Another cool thing about these supplements is they contain amino acids and some other enhancers, so it's kind of like getting a lot of different products at once. 



Other growers who've tried the "raw" version have said they can definitely notice an increase in the amount of "sweet" smell in their buds, and it's made me jealous. For my next grow I plan to use one of these Sweet products as my primary supplement for the flowering stage. I'll report back whether they make as big a difference as they say 

*All these supplements have been developed specifically for enhancing plants like cannabis! Just be careful not to go overboard!*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

They are selling some bullshit my friend....if you want to buy bullshit, go ahead and pull the trigger, but you already asked more than once the same question and you got the answer here....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

You might as well just water with fucking koolaid.....


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 9, 2016)

I used the G/H line of sweeteners waste of $$$
just like the Bonicare .
I got more flavor using organic coconut sugar & banana peel beer
dried banana peels soaked in water till they ferment


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They are selling some bullshit my friend....if you want to buy bullshit, go ahead and pull the trigger, but you already asked more than once the same question and you got the answer here....


Hey just educating myself I would not be here if I believed all that I just wondered if anybody on Rollitup try this like or dislike if you haven't tried it and it really does what they say would that not be cool? New ideas and change for the good and the bad if you are were you want to be that must be the top and I am proud of you thanks for ideas OG rollin on tonite bigtime on some Willie Vietnamese damn nice my friend very top of the line.


----------



## LSD-25 (Dec 9, 2016)

so.... worm castings and crab meal... yeah thats what i will experiment with in coco of course. and ive heard azomite rock dust is supposed to make tastier fruits.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

I'll give ya'll a "secret" recipe for sugar lol, go check out theunconventionalfarmer.com and check out his recipes.

Hell, I'll even link it. It works. I have used it myself and a few years back Dank Sinatra (think Bodhi) forwarded me the same recipe, so its legit as fuck.

http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/bloom-fertilizer/


----------



## cassinfo (Dec 10, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> if I was in a legal state and did not have to HIDE plants its easy to get 8-10 pound plants grown..ky


Don't believe everything you read.............KyMan


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 10, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> so.... worm castings and crab meal... yeah thats what i will experiment with in coco of course. and ive heard azomite rock dust is supposed to make tastier fruits.


Look for Coot's mix in a google search , i sub used coco for the peat 
coot clackamas soil is another search 
just don't start using one or 2 amendments & bottled nutes it will not turn out as well as planned you will get a imbalance at some point 
azomite is high in AL I stay away from it , look for 'Rock Dust Local ' they have 4 different rock flours the ruby mtn & balsalt are great they ship in priority bxs cheap for the amount U get 
I use all 4


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 10, 2016)

to the top for top end beans,bigworm6969,,,,,,,,,,,,ky


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 10, 2016)

People have it all wrong, pretty much the only nutrients needed to add flavour and terps is phosphorus in the last 4-5 weeks of flower. It's the ratio of potassium to phosphorus that nute companies try and mimic but poorly. Cannabis needs more potassium to phosphorus early in flower (first week to 4 weeks) and then more P to K in the last 4-5 weeks. If you have a highly mineralised soil or medium which is high in calcium (with magnesium in lower quantities), then the K is easily taken up by the roots, the P can also do it's job too. Nute companies go way overboard and use something like potassium nitrate etc that adds a lot of N at the same time, plants need some N in flower but not a lot, the balance is out of whack!


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 10, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> yeah all that BS "flavoring" is just hype to get you to buy crap you dont need.. I grow in plain coco with a lil perlite, and a 2 part nute with rapid start and bloom liquid potasium sillicate.. thats it. and they look great. and i only use the bloom potsasium silicate to ph it up if its too low..... but..... I heard that organic grown fruits and veggys taste and smell better, but i dont know for sure. now, on my next run I will be trying to incorporate some worm castings, as a top dressing. what do you guys think? Ive never really grown with anything but coco and 2 part.


I can confirm about thé change in taste with organic ,you feel like vegetable sold in store are some kind watered down , they are way less tasty , for weed also there an increase in terp for outdoor grow , for indoor with à good setup too but yields will be smaller than chemical nutes but there will be a better quality , but you also have the hassle of brewing tea , recycling soil etc when growing organic it's à choice dépend on what method is better for you the goals is too grow good weed , so it better to stick to the best method for you and try some small sale test to see for yourself


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 10, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I used the G/H line of sweeteners waste of $$$
> just like the Bonicare .
> I got more flavor using organic coconut sugar & banana peel beer
> dried banana peels soaked in water till they ferment







Fastslappy said:


> I used the G/H line of sweeteners waste of $$$
> just like the Bonicare .
> I got more flavor using organic coconut sugar & banana peel beer
> dried banana peels soaked in water till they ferment


Exactly N.K.F surprised me it helped me with à mag def and bring out the terp


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 10, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I can confirm about thé change in taste with organic ,you feel like vegetable sold in store are some kind watered down , they are way less tasty , for weed also there an increase in terp for outdoor grow , for indoor with à good setup too but yields will be smaller than chemical nutes but there will be a better quality , but you also have the hassle of brewing tea , recycling soil etc when growing organic it's à choice dépend on what method is better for you the goals is too grow good weed , so it better to stick to the best method for you and try some small sale test to see for yourself


Not if you go no till.........


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Not if you go no till.........


Why?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Why?


In no till you re -use the soil and amend as needed. The trick is the worms in the soil and keeping them alive and happy then they do the work of the EWC teas for you because they're pooping in the soil as they feed. Water only if you choose buy you can still spoil the girls. There is no recycling soil, you take one plant down and put another in its place the worms take care and feed off of the old roots and their compost feeds the new plant. My "teas" are really more mixed batches of water and my three staples for feeding in soil and foliar is the coconut powder, aloe powder, and the silica powder. To spoil the plants I use SST's some time with corn seeds I bought. One bag will last forever lol. No bottled nutes, no EC/PH meters etc. And my plants are the healthiest (and biggest) they have ever been. One thing I can say is people highly underestimate the power of proper foliar feeding. Your hardest run is the first one because you're prepping soil and containers for the first time. 

https://buildasoil.com/pages/the-complete-system


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> In no till you re -use the soil and amend as needed. The trick is the worms in the soil and keeping them alive and happy then they do the work of the EWC teas for you because they're pooping in the soil as they feed. Water only if you choose buy you can still spoil the girls. There is no recycling soil, you take one plant down and put another in its place the worms take care and feed off of the old roots and their compost feeds the new plant. My "teas" are really more mixed batches of water and my three staples for feeding in soil and foliar is the coconut powder, aloe powder, and the silica powder. To spoil the plants I use SST's some time with corn seeds I bought. One bag will last forever lol. No bottled nutes, no EC/PH meters etc. And my plants are the healthiest (and biggest) they have ever been. One thing I can say is people highly underestimate the power of proper foliar feeding. Your hardest run is the first one because you're prepping soil and containers for the first time.
> 
> https://buildasoil.com/pages/the-complete-system


Ok I know what is no till lol I was asking why would say that about my post? because in no till you brew tea , you have to mix your soil, the the foliar to gîve , admit it you need time to do it, myself with school my no till is on stand by because I don't have time , I use a light mix with fish mix and liquid kelp in veg , take me 5 min and every one have their food and im good for 2 days like ô said it dépend on your time and what good for you


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Ok I know what is no till lol I was asking why would say that about my post? because in no till you brew tea , you have to mix your soil, the the foliar to gîve , admit it you need time to do it, myself with school my no till is on stand by because I don't have time , I use a light mix with fish mix and liquid kelp in veg , take me 5 min and every one have their food and im good for 2 days like ô said it dépend on your time and what good for you


Yes growing takes time period no matter how you do it. In no till you only mix your soil when you start a new batch. And again the worms in the soil is the trick so you don't have to use teas. If you mix your soil right all you need is water. The foliar and everything else is extra. But when you're not spending $$ on nutes it's stupid cheap to get some of these extras that last a long time. 

I was simply referring to how you were making it sound like teas and mixing soil is a constant thing with no till and it's not. The teas are optional if you have true living organic soil with the worms and you only "mix" your soil the first time you prep.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 11, 2016)

Get ya some bigworm6969 beans and you will be glad you did.ky


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

Update on my Purple Voodoo


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 11, 2016)

A friend of mine had to shut down quickly and indefinitely. He gave me his whole seed stash and there are 3 big worm vials in it. I will see what the crosses are and report back. Maybe this thread has some info on them.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 12, 2016)

back to the top


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 13, 2016)

God stompers moving along. The center one is a male I might keep for a bit. He sure stinks about as much as the females.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 13, 2016)

This is my double buck. Just topped her to ten leads to try and get some stretch going. Has a nice purple gas stem rub to her.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 14, 2016)

to the top for good beans...ky


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 14, 2016)

DPD two phenos
just as advertised- purple from day one from the very core.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 14, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> DPD two phenos
> just as advertised- purple from day one from the very core.
> View attachment 3853227 View attachment 3853229 View attachment 3853231 View attachment 3853232


SO GOOD and a good breader at work bigworm6969 we love his beans in ky....ky


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 14, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> SO GOOD and a good breader at work bigworm6969 we love his beans in ky....ky


Damn right!!! Waving a hand from the bluegrass land.


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 14, 2016)

Double bucks at 2 weeks


----------



## LSD-25 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anybody ever dab some purple rosin? I'm thinking it would be very very good..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> Anybody ever dab some purple rosin? I'm thinking it would be very very good..


@Dr.D81 has


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 14, 2016)

will find out in the next couple days... ordered all the stuff for a diy rosin press on cyber monday... been waiting on the harbor freight shop press for a while and finally decided to call and ask about the shipping status.. after a long dick around talking to 6 different people i found it had been dropped off by "corporate shipping" to the local shipping outlet..never forwarded for final delivery. has been sitting there over a week, called the local office myself to setup delivery time and will be here tomorrow. kinda lame for $100 shipping! /rant over. . . . purple rosin dabs tomorrow ! 

have full purple honeybee buds ready to be pressed..more harvesting in 6 weeks... only 1 plant thodefinitely gonna run more clones... these double bucks will be full purple im 99% sure ... and a pack of triple purple rhino from doc dank to pop soon


----------



## LSD-25 (Dec 14, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> purple rosin dabs tomorrow !


nice... This buckeye purple Im hoping will be purple too.. And out of 6 buckeye purple seeds i got 4 females!!! yeah kinda stoked over here. Its been in flower for only a week and i think i already see some purple on the very bottom of the nodes. ive never grown any purple buds before. again........ STOKED!! ill put some pics up of these BP monsters tomorrow... and ill even take some pics of the Twizzer. and let me tell you guys something.. that Twizzler looks AMAZING!!! huge plants, fast growth, awesome structure.. out of 5 Twizzler beans I think there is only one male plant, thats pretty good. another week and I will know for sure. and to the Gorilla Spirit. 5 beans 3 made it, and i believe two are females. I will show those G.S's tomorrow as well.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 15, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> Anybody ever dab some purple rosin? I'm thinking it would be very very good..


 doc's IG has pix of that rosin


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 15, 2016)

hell yeah man I luv them purple plants makes me so happy grea jobs


----------



## lio lacidem (Dec 15, 2016)

Any of you IG guys should check out worms page hes got a great auction going on now. Just dont out bid me!


----------



## sharptater (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## LSD-25 (Dec 15, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> been waiting on the harbor freight shop press for a while





sharptater said:


> View attachment 3854371 View attachment 3854372 View attachment 3854373 View attachment 3854374


how many weeks is that?


----------



## sharptater (Dec 15, 2016)

5 weeks today. Frosting up good pics dont do it justice. Get a lemon cleaner smell from stem rub.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 15, 2016)

Looking good @sharptater


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 15, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Any of you IG guys should check out worms page hes got a great auction going on now. Just dont out bid me!


how can a person get on IG iam dumb to computers?If I knew how to get on ig I would dam sure bid on his beans for there great.We all here sure loved his beans this past summer,ky


----------



## sharptater (Dec 15, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good @sharptater


Thanks evil-mobo. Hoping they will be ready around week 9-10.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 15, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Thanks evil-mobo. Hoping they will be ready around week 9-10.


I'm not sure if I should move my PV to flower.......does anyone have the timeline for that? I might have to clone the clones because of a move soon........


----------



## sharptater (Dec 15, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm not sure if I should move my PV to flower.......does anyone have the timeline for that? I might have to clone the clones because of a move soon........


Looked it up on leafly, says 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 15, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Looked it up on leafly, says 8-10 weeks.


What I figured damn........


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 15, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> how can a person get on IG iam dumb to computers?If I knew how to get on ig I would dam sure bid on his beans for there great.We all here sure loved his beans this past summer,ky


Sign up here

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiL4aTB9_fQAhWpwFQKHWBHDRUQFggcMAA&url=https://www.instagram.com/accounts/login/&usg=AFQjCNHZZpIpQ1LgfoSV7XGX9zj03blZsQ

https://www.instagram.com/bigworm6969/


----------



## LSD-25 (Dec 16, 2016)

sharptater said:


> 5 weeks today. Frosting up good pics dont do it justice. Get a lemon cleaner smell from stem rub.


nice... I got 3 beans of GS popped, and 1 is a female.. those pics of yours are making me wanna keep her. nice work.


----------



## Lilwatt (Dec 16, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Any of you IG guys should check out worms page hes got a great auction going on now. Just dont out bid me!


I been watching from the shadows


----------



## sharptater (Dec 16, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> nice... I got 3 beans of GS popped, and 1 is a female.. those pics of yours are making me wanna keep her. nice work.


Thanks lsd-25. Im very happy with them so far.


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 17, 2016)

A crystal blue f2 at maybe ~3 weeks Very frosty. Have a male going that I'll probably keep around for seed since i believe worm got rid of his last pack of crystal blue on IG recently.. and I'd like to use it for a cross I think would be nice.


----------



## goodro wilson (Dec 17, 2016)

@bigworm6969 or someone 
Let me know when purple honey comes back 
Don't u hate when u don't clone something and regret the shot out of it lol
Still rockin this twizzlers and I'm in love 
I'm getting some of my best yields ever with it and not to mention the quality is way above par 
I've popped all my beans and am about ready for a reup


----------



## goodro wilson (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## goodro wilson (Dec 17, 2016)

this clone had rock solid nugs all the way to the dirt 
Some of the most dense flowers I've grown


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 18, 2016)

Some space wookie no.3 and purple honey nug shots.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Some space wookie no.3 and purple honey nug shots.
> View attachment 3856393
> View attachment 3856394
> View attachment 3856395


Beautiful, mind if I repost those on IG @natro.hydro ?


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Beautiful, mind if I repost those on IG @natro.hydro ?


Go for it, they are already on ig on my page (@cannabal93) if that would be easier.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 19, 2016)

su^ said:


> Prime crystal and forbidden space fruit. Black cherry dojo and twizzler f2s are in the other cups that haven't sprouted yet. Should be up today. View attachment 3673889


How did the space fruit turn out


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 19, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I want to start this pack of orange glue I got. After I saw the lineage I couldn't pass them up. I'm glad worms bringing back the older stuff very gangster not to drop the old strains. I always wanted to try that blue Kimbo, prime crystal and black cherry creme. @bigworm6969 #9 could be black cherry chips and #11 northern blue chips, just off the top of my head. I'll try to think of some better ones for u boss


Rock you ever get the orange glue going?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 19, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Rock you ever get the orange glue going?


Yeah I got 2 out of 13. The center plant is the 1 of 2 double bucks out 13 seeds also lol. I'm not having luck with those 2 strains. My god stompers are ripping through veg tho.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 19, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I got 2 out of 13. The center plant is the 1 of 2 double bucks out 13 seeds also lol. I'm not having luck with those 2 strains. My god stompers are ripping through veg tho.


Wow. 2/13 not the greatest average hope you dank out on those


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 19, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Wow. 2/13 not the greatest average hope you dank out on those


It's all good. Worm and I talked and he said he would make good on it. That's what keeps me coming back. As long as worm is making seeds I will be buying them. That purple honey and purple voodoo is something I need in my life still.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 19, 2016)

Just trying to figure out what to drop in couple weeks. Want to drop some worm gear. Yeah bought many packs from worm and Oes.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 19, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Just trying to figure out what to drop in couple weeks. Want to drop some worm gear. Yeah bought many packs from worm and Oes.


The tougher decisions in life! I always have a hard time picking a strain to run. Im like a damn kid in a candy store, no this one, wait no this one, wait what about these.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 19, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> How did the space fruit turn out


I grew it outdoors and the yeald was great and the high was good as it gets..It also grew easey and loved to be toped and scroged..ky


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 19, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> I grew it outdoors and the yeald was great and the high was good as it gets..It also grew easey and loved to be toped and scroged..ky


How many weeks did ur space fruit go? I got a pack of those I keep looking at when I go threw my seeds.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 19, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> How many weeks did ur space fruit go? I got a pack of those I keep looking at when I go threw my seeds.


last week in sept,and first week in oct.but it could all have come down by the last week in sep,ky....ps.it looked kinda light pink the buds did and was a killer high.I will grow bigworm beans again for sure.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 19, 2016)

forgot to tell you,,the seeds was not planted till apr,15 and it grew like hell...ky


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 19, 2016)

it was called forbin space fruit.if I spelled it rite..ky


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 19, 2016)

Hmmm. May drop 6 of them. Need some pink herb!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 19, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Go for it, they are already on ig on my page (@cannabal93) if that would be easier.


Lol thx..again. Now the connection blinked


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 20, 2016)

My 4 female god stompers. I got the male chilling in another room. These plants have been awesome so far. Not picky and have been rolling through veg quickly. All kinda have the same grapey gas smell. Almost turning skunky grapes. Very nice smell.


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 20, 2016)

thank you big worm that the real deal 

tight dojo


----------



## churtmunk (Dec 20, 2016)

if you all haven't already, you should head over to bigworms ig page. The dude is auctioning off some fire gear for some good causes (helping families with presents, people with fighting the good fight against cancer and socks and blankets for the homeless) this holiday season. Aside from being a good cause there is some seriously fire gear going for some surprising prices. Help the worm spread the love


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 21, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> if you all haven't already, you should head over to bigworms ig page. The dude is auctioning off some fire gear for some good causes (helping families with presents, people with fighting the good fight against cancer and socks and blankets for the homeless) this holiday season. Aside from being a good cause there is some seriously fire gear going for some surprising prices. Help the worm spread the love


Yeah there is a couple really rare packs over there that I saw. Strains you gotta know people to get a hold of. Definitely worth the $.


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 21, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah there is a couple really rare packs over there that I saw. Strains you gotta know people to get a hold of. Definitely worth the $.


Some packs are ending today and some tommorow.he has a heart of gold for what he's doing.There has been some good deals to be had.


----------



## sharptater (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## David Boggs (Dec 21, 2016)

merry x,,,,,,,,,,,,every one and happy new year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> merry x,,,,,,,,,,,,every one and happy new year.


same to you buddy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

at the collective jah will soon have in stock blue matter, jah making me crazy, & badboy along with a bunch of open pollination freebies to go with.


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 22, 2016)

Crystal blue f2 and double bucks


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 22, 2016)

My Q x Q that has a heavy orange peel is a male & the freash cut oranges smells is a girl 
Both frosty AF 
I might be looking at f2's with em depends on bud structure now


----------



## sharptater (Dec 22, 2016)

6 weeks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 22, 2016)

all man thank you I luv pictures, please more pics I luv it im almost to the point to send out testers so im just gonna mail them out, you don't have to ask they will just show up one day like magic haha


----------



## sharptater (Dec 22, 2016)

Bigworms magic beans, sounds like a game changer lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> all man thank you I luv pictures, please more pics I luv it im almost to the point to send out testers so im just gonna mail them out, you don't have to ask they will just show up one day like magic haha


I love them too bc I can grab them and repost on IG


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> all man thank you I luv pictures, please more pics I luv it im almost to the point to send out testers so im just gonna mail them out, you don't have to ask they will just show up one day like magic haha


Send them bro! Hha


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 23, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> all man thank you I luv pictures, please more pics I luv it im almost to the point to send out testers so im just gonna mail them out, you don't have to ask they will just show up one day like magic haha


I will be waiting..ky.......we loved every thing we grew of your this past summer..ky


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 24, 2016)

Ooooooooouuuu waitin ion them testers like o my got!


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 24, 2016)

weird.. what happened to worms IG page?


----------



## churtmunk (Dec 24, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> weird.. what happened to worms IG page?


My guess is problems from the auctions. Pages that have been running auctions have been getting shut down left and right lately


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 24, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> My guess is problems from the auctions. Pages that have been running auctions have been getting shut down left and right lately


aye i thought of that after i posted..bummer


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 24, 2016)

Yeah man the deleted my page in there guidelines ur not allowed to sell stuff i sent them a massages and told them its going to a chairty and it really is ill post sum pics up on here since i dont have an ig no more, shit pisses me off its either that or theres a group of certain peeps fucking with me, idk you try to help and get fucked, i had a few wierd things happening to me the last few days that i cant explain so i really hope im not getting fucked with


----------



## Budgoro88 (Dec 24, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Yeah man the deleted my page in there guidelines ur not allowed to sell stuff i sent them a massages and told them its going to a chairty and it really is ill post sum pics up on here since i dont have an ig no more, shit pisses me off its either that or theres a group of certain peeps fucking with me, idk you try to help and get fucked, i had a few wierd things happening to me the last few days that i cant explain so i really hope im not getting fucked with


I was pissed when I couldn't find your page I hope they reinstate it that's the only way I kept up with your gear just so you know I'm rigidleaf genetics on the gram


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 24, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> Yeah man the deleted my page in there guidelines ur not allowed to sell stuff i sent them a massages and told them its going to a chairty and it really is ill post sum pics up on here since i dont have an ig no more, shit pisses me off its either that or theres a group of certain peeps fucking with me, idk you try to help and get fucked, i had a few wierd things happening to me the last few days that i cant explain so i really hope im not getting fucked with


Always haters out there bro. You're not a real breeder unless your instagram gets deleted at least once lol. Sad part is it was probably someone salty over not winning an auction so they decided to F you, and your cause, prob over 10 bucks they couldn't come off of. Sad sad world we live in today.


----------



## sharptater (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Lilwatt (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all the growers an have a safe one


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 26, 2016)

bigworm make LOTS OF FEM,BEANS every one in ky,will buy them.ky


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 26, 2016)

1 of 2 rooms running the worms gear under 6 x 1000w gavitas. This room just rebounded back from some co2 gennie poison. All good again! The bigger plants are DPD, buckeye purple and some elmexicano sherbet pie and 2 prime moonshine. The 15 gallon smart pots are crystal blue and the smaller plants are prime glue and tight dojo. Just flipped to 12 2 days ago, can't wait to see these lady's ripen! 37 + 22 of big worms ladies should make a nice yield!


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 28, 2016)

to the top..ky


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 28, 2016)

hey peeps been having the worst Christmas ever my grandfather passed awayon Christmas and then they deleted my ig page for having a charity auction so im about done with 2016 already but quick update I got drops comeing soon and of course the presents I promised no worries im working on it just alittle slow,luv see them pics thou so keepem comeing please it cheers me up a lot got a new ig bigperm_69 so ill be on that one for awhile until I get a new phone, thanks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey peeps been having the worst Christmas ever my grandfather passed awayon Christmas and then they deleted my ig page for having a charity auction so im about done with 2016 already but quick update I got drops comeing soon and of course the presents I promised no worries im working on it just alittle slow,luv see them pics thou so keepem comeing please it cheers me up a lot got a new ig bigperm_69 so ill be on that one for awhile until I get a new phone, thanks


Condolences to you and your family brother. I hope 17 will be 100% better for us all. We going to make sure we get there!


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 28, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey peeps been having the worst Christmas ever my grandfather passed awayon Christmas and then they deleted my ig page for having a charity auction so im about done with 2016 already but quick update I got drops comeing soon and of course the presents I promised no worries im working on it just alittle slow,luv see them pics thou so keepem comeing please it cheers me up a lot got a new ig bigperm_69 so ill be on that one for awhile until I get a new phone, thanks


I wish you and your family the best in life.I also had a great frind pass on Christmas day.And 2 moor friends that has cancer that will be lucky to see spring.Hang in there bigworm time will help heal,God bless you and yours in these bad times.YOU will be getting a leater from me soon in the mail..ky,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yes I need lots of beans for spring time,I hope you get some fem, beans made soon so I can reast beater.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 28, 2016)

LATER Iam going now to smoke some PURPLE BUD,black cherry dojo and it not only looks killer it is killer smoke.ky


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 28, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey peeps been having the worst Christmas ever my grandfather passed awayon Christmas and then they deleted my ig page for having a charity auction so im about done with 2016 already but quick update I got drops comeing soon and of course the presents I promised no worries im working on it just alittle slow,luv see them pics thou so keepem comeing please it cheers me up a lot got a new ig bigperm_69 so ill be on that one for awhile until I get a new phone, thanks


Sorry to hear about your and your family's loss. My thoughts and prayers are going your way. I have already followed your new IG account my friend. I hope 2017 treats you much kinder. Here's a Purple Voodoo starting to crown up and one finishing up.


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear bro, shitty time of year to deal with a death.... Not their is a good time but Xmas makes it feel that much worse.
Wishing u a better year then last!


----------



## sharptater (Dec 28, 2016)

Sorry for your loss bigworm.


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 29, 2016)

The stretch begins! Gonna have to turn my mother room into a temp flower room and remove a couple plants to give the others some space, knew it was gonna happen but not this soon!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 29, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey peeps been having the worst Christmas ever my grandfather passed awayon Christmas and then they deleted my ig page for having a charity auction so im about done with 2016 already but quick update I got drops comeing soon and of course the presents I promised no worries im working on it just alittle slow,luv see them pics thou so keepem comeing please it cheers me up a lot got a new ig bigperm_69 so ill be on that one for awhile until I get a new phone, thanks


Oh bro, I'm so sorry for your loss, worst possible timing with Christmas. I hope you can get through this tough time with the love and support of your family and friends, including us! Take care man.


----------



## goodro wilson (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## bermy100plus (Dec 29, 2016)

Has anyone Recieved anything from the auction? How long did it take?


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 29, 2016)

bermy100plus said:


> Has anyone Recieved anything from the auction? How long did it take?


Read about 10 or 11 posts up from yours my friend.


----------



## lio lacidem (Dec 29, 2016)

bermy100plus said:


> Has anyone Recieved anything from the auction? How long did it take?


Yes I recieved my order xmas eve. Im sure after the death In his family and the ig ban its prolly taking a little longer.


----------



## bermy100plus (Dec 29, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Yes I recieved my order xmas eve. Im sure after the death In his family and the ig ban its prolly taking a little longer.


Thanks I'm still waiting must be a slow boat to NY


----------



## lio lacidem (Dec 29, 2016)

bermy100plus said:


> Thanks I'm still waiting must be a slow boat to NY


Send his new IG a message or message him on here he will get back to you.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

bigperm_69 on IG, he'll get ya


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 29, 2016)

bigworm is a cool man that is HONEST and that means a lot.his beans are grade a.ky


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 30, 2016)

bermy100plus said:


> Has anyone Recieved anything from the auction? How long did it take?


everything has been sent out for awhile now should be this week , thanks


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 30, 2016)

Removed 20 small plants in 3gal pots and within a day the plants filled in the space I gave them. Just took this shot through my method7's, lights just turned on 20minutes ago.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 30, 2016)

bermy100plus said:


> Thanks I'm still waiting must be a slow boat to NY


bigworm is very honest and he will take care of you,you also will love his beans..ky


----------



## sharptater (Dec 31, 2016)

Not the biggest buds, but they are dense as hell, frosty, sticky and stinky.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Not the biggest buds, but they are dense as hell, frosty, sticky and stinky.
> View attachment 3865222 View attachment 3865223 View attachment 3865225 View attachment 3865226


Not big? They look pretty damn fat to me mate


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 31, 2016)

6.5 days in flower and the dpd's are already busting out the purple!


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 31, 2016)

we love bigworms purple buds and all his beans in ky.happy new year to every one.


----------



## sharptater (Dec 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Not big? They look pretty damn fat to me mate


Thanks eastcoastmo. This is the furthest I gotten into a grow so nothing really to compare to but pics. Biggest I've ever grown lol pic of the top id say its close to soda can size. All the side tops are golf ball or bigger. Some branches are starting to sag, might have to tie them up before the end.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Thanks eastcoastmo. This is the furthest I gotten into a grow so nothing really to compare to but pics. Biggest I've ever grown lol pic of the top id say its close to soda can size. All the side tops are golf ball or bigger. Some branches are starting to sag, might have to tie them up before the end.


Well, you're doing a good job man so keep it up and you'll end up with cokebottles!!


----------



## sharptater (Dec 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well, you're doing a good job man so keep it up and you'll end up with cokebottles!!


Thanks, I just try to keep it simple. That would be awesome  Happy new year everyone.


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 31, 2016)

Took some pics through the method7's but they don't do justice on the purple either...


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 1, 2017)

looking good.happy growing to every one..ky


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 2, 2017)

one pheno 




 

The other
Smaller yielding, but better smell. Tighter bud structure


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 2, 2017)

This fucker in the back corner almost got away with it!


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 2, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> This fucker in the back corner almost got away with it!View attachment 3866124



Just had this with another breeder! That was close.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 2, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> one pheno View attachment 3866114
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks phenomenal, what strain?


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 2, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> one pheno View attachment 3866114
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks great..ky


----------



## shonuff_305 (Jan 2, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> one pheno View attachment 3866114
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Sh**


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 3, 2017)

I gotta pop some BigWorm in 2017!

Hey guys did bigworm ever do any fems? My current situation I need femed beans. Have plety of reg. fire from him but curious on the femmed bigworm.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> I gotta pop some BigWorm in 2017!
> 
> Hey guys did bigworm ever do any fems? My current situation I need femed beans. Have plety of reg. fire from him but curious on the femmed bigworm.


no


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 5, 2017)

2 weeks and 2 days into flower and things are looking good.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 5, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> 2 weeks and 2 days into flower and things are looking good. View attachment 3868770 View attachment 3868771 View attachment 3868772 View attachment 3868773


What strain is this? I really like the dark stripe down the leaf


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 6, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> What strain is this? I really like the dark stripe down the leaf


Double purple dojo and these ladies can chow down! The way its looking right now I'm guessing they'll be done in 7. Awesome strain!


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Double purple dojo and these ladies can chow down! The way its looking right now I'm guessing they'll be done in 7. Awesome strain!


I read your name as battletoke. It made me laugh. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 6, 2017)

to the top.......ky


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 7, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> 2 weeks and 2 days into flower and things are looking good. View attachment 3868770 View attachment 3868771 View attachment 3868772 View attachment 3868773


holy sheep shit batman that plant is amazeing great job my dude shes looks like shes gonna be a good yielder also, thanks for the pics


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 7, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> holy sheep shit batman that plant is amazeing great job my dude shes looks like shes gonna be a good yielder also, thanks for the pics


Strange thing is the plants in 5gal pails appear to be ahead of the bushes in 15gal smart pots......diff phenos perhaps??


----------



## shonuff_305 (Jan 7, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> 2 weeks and 2 days into flower and things are looking good. View attachment 3868770 View attachment 3868771 View attachment 3868772 View attachment 3868773


How long did you veg


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 7, 2017)

shonuff_305 said:


> How long did you veg


3-4 weeks, some plants 3 and some plants 4.


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 8, 2017)

day 13 flower


----------



## shonuff_305 (Jan 8, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> View attachment 3871081 View attachment 3871083 View attachment 3871086 View attachment 3871087 day 13 flower


You are on point. Keep da footage coming.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 8, 2017)

beautiful bro


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 9, 2017)

keep the picters coming..ky


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 10, 2017)

hey folks hows everybody doing I still got sum freebie comeing out to all the great peeps here, I got sum great new stuff if anyones interested hit me up im pm, thanks


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 10, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey folks hows everybody doing I still got sum freebie comeing out to all the great peeps here, I got sum great new stuff if anyones interested hit me up im pm, thanks


hey brother whatcha got? I moved so I have a new address too.


----------



## sharptater (Jan 10, 2017)

Forgot 8 week update. I harvested the small plant at 8 wks. Could've went to 9 but I need the smoke and get a idea of the drying and curing. Big plant is almost 9 weeks and putting on weight. I've had to tie some branches up. End up with two jars from small plant would've been more but ive been smoking some.


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 10, 2017)

sharptater said:


> Forgot 8 week update. I harvested the small plant at 8 wks. Could've went to 9 but I need the smoke and get a idea of the drying and curing. Big plant is almost 9 weeks and putting on weight. I've had to tie some branches up. End up with two jars from small plant would've been more but ive been smoking some.
> View attachment 3873170 View attachment 3873178 View attachment 3873180 View attachment 3873183 View attachment 3873184 View attachment 3873187


Man that looks good,I bet that is killer smoke...ky.................happy growing to you.


----------



## sharptater (Jan 10, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> Man that looks good,I bet that is killer smoke...ky.................happy growing to you.


Thanks KY. Yea its good stuff, alot better than alot of what I used to buy. Definitely recommend, I think it would be great for a scrog grow. Excited to see what new stuff bigworm has. Whatever it is id say its fire.


----------



## sharptater (Jan 10, 2017)

Not the greatest pics, but how long do you guys think they need? I've been checking trics and they are getting cloudy and some clear. I'm thinking another week maybe two.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2017)

Shit yeah @sharptater looks fire!! Got those pics saved already and will be time for a repost soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2017)

Rule of thumb with readiness: they are ready when *you* think they are. In any case always add at least a week to that estimate lol. You know by feel, swollen calyxs, and just the general swollen-ness of the buds lol

I would give at least 2 weeks


----------



## sharptater (Jan 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Rule of thumb with readiness: they are ready when *you* think they are. In any case always add at least a week to that estimate lol. You know by feel, swollen calyxs, and just the general swollen-ness of the buds lol
> 
> I would give at least 2 weeks


Thanks vnsmkr. They feel really dense to me. They are still throwing new pistols tho. I think I'm going to take them another two weeks. Another reason I took other plant a little early, so I would have something to smoke and let big one finish better.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah so at anytime during this 2 weeks you see them recede pull them as thats when they start degrading. I generally let mine swell until they have that dense feel and try to time it just before they start receding, though sometimes I pull at different times with different cultivars to get a different feeling


----------



## sharptater (Jan 10, 2017)

Cool thanks. I like the buzz from the plant I harvested early. Makes me feel happy and kinda spaced out. Helps with my depression and anxiety. I'm excited to try the other plant tho. Gonna try for mostly cloudy and a few amber trics.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2017)

sharptater said:


> Cool thanks. I like the buzz from the plant I harvested early. Makes me feel happy and kinda spaced out. Helps with my depression and anxiety. I'm excited to try the other plant tho. Gonna try for mostly cloudy and a few amber trics.


Go for it until it looks like this  . Thats a RG Gear CTF. Yeah uplifting plants are my favorite, glad to hear its working well for you


----------



## sharptater (Jan 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Go for it until it looks like this  . Thats a RG Gear CTF. Yeah uplifting plants are my favorite, glad to hear its working well for you
> View attachment 3873322


Hell yea. Dont even need a scope for that.


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 10, 2017)

2 days into week 3 flower. DPD is looking better by the day!


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 11, 2017)

Havent been around much brother saw you had a passin in the family im sorry bro. Sendin good vibes.. 

Cant wait to see what 17' has to offer man got any stuff you wanna send my way? Testers? Thinking im gonna drop some purple voodoo


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 11, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> 2 days into week 3 flower. DPD is looking better by the day!View attachment 3873484 View attachment 3873486 View attachment 3873488 View attachment 3873489


Man that looks SO GOOD,happy growing to you and all...ky


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah so at anytime during this 2 weeks you see them recede pull them as thats when they start degrading. I generally let mine swell until they have that dense feel and try to time it just before they start receding, though sometimes I pull at different times with different cultivars to get a different feeling


I use The Force to help me decide, basically.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 11, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I use The Force to help me decide, basically.


Not all have mastered the Jedi mind trick


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not all have mastered the Jedi mind trick


"These are not the buds you are looking for"


----------



## sharptater (Jan 13, 2017)

Decided to go ahead and harvest at 9 weeks.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 13, 2017)

Just picked up my first packs of big worm gear from JahEarth, not that fake ass big worm on IG, the nerve of peoplegotta love the real deal,can't wait to get em poppin


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 13, 2017)

sharptater said:


> Decided to go ahead and harvest at 9 weeks.
> View attachment 3875728 View attachment 3875729


Waaaaaaayyyyyy early. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 13, 2017)

sharptater said:


> Decided to go ahead and harvest at 9 weeks.
> View attachment 3875728 View attachment 3875729


Far from ready


----------



## sharptater (Jan 13, 2017)

Side tops and lower nugs had alot more red hairs. I do think I took it a little early, but this is my first harvest. They are dense sticky and stinky. I like them, try to do better next time. 

Side top


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 14, 2017)

sharptater said:


> Side tops and lower nugs had alot more red hairs. I do think I took it a little early, but this is my first harvest. They are dense sticky and stinky. I like them, try to do better next time.
> 
> Side top
> View attachment 3875829


Good rule of thumb is, when you think they're ready , give em another week, then maybe another lol. 
Shes looks good. Nice job on your first harvest.


----------



## CT McBuds (Jan 14, 2017)

Where can I get some Buckeye Purple and Blackcherry Dojo?


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 14, 2017)

CT McBuds said:


> Where can I get some Buckeye Purple and Blackcherry Dojo?


OES or JahEarth if it's in stock, maybe on some auction sites

Edit: might want to check with dc seed exchange also


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 14, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> 2 days into week 3 flower. DPD is looking better by the day!View attachment 3873484 View attachment 3873486 View attachment 3873488 View attachment 3873489


Wow that is going to be amazing in a few weeks time, looking great now.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## durbanblue (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow Gnoot, purple beauty's.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 14, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Just picked up my first packs of big worm gear from JahEarth, not that fake ass big worm on IG, the nerve of peopleView attachment 3875732gotta love the real deal,can't wait to get em poppin


Where can someone get a pack or two from jahearth? Like is there a bank site or is it on damn Instagram? Lol thnx 4 the info.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 14, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Where can someone get a pack or two from jahearth? Like is there a bank site or is it on damn Instagram? Lol thnx 4 the info.


Damn IG, another forum as well, just harder to find


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 14, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Where can someone get a pack or two from jahearth? Like is there a bank site or is it on damn Instagram? Lol thnx 4 the info.


@Vnsmkr can point you in the right direction for that.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 14, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Damn IG, another forum as well, just harder to find


Shit. I don't even have an account.. ughh. Wonder how come dude just don't get on here an setup some agreement to sale his genetics?



Friction1957 said:


> @Vnsmkr can point you in the right direction for that.


Cool, if you happen to see @Vnsmkr please have him direct me 2 the nearest vender please. Thanx


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 14, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 3876249 View attachment 3876250 View attachment 3876251 View attachment 3876252 View attachment 3876253


Absolutely beautiful man... and just what exactly is that last strain there? DPD?


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 14, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 3876249 View attachment 3876250 View attachment 3876251 View attachment 3876252 View attachment 3876253


looking great Gnoot!


----------



## green217 (Jan 14, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 3876249 View attachment 3876250 View attachment 3876251 View attachment 3876252 View attachment 3876253


yeah those look outstanding!


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 14, 2017)

one of the crystal blue F2's and Double bucks. which is buckeye purple x DPD


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 15, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> @Vnsmkr can point you in the right direction for that.


thanks for looking out bredgren, solid of u

rezpect

DT


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 15, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Awwww how sweet, and I thought my win was getting my order in 3 days! (US orders ship from US)


Congrats homeboy, sounds like quality beans. 

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 15, 2017)

westbmorekush said:


> Congrats homeboy, sounds like quality beans.
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


Thanks man, the beans I got were worms so I know the quality is on point


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 15, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Thanks man, the beans I got were worms so I know the quality is on point


Just got the info from IG , never tried his genetics so can you give me any suggestions before I make a move. Thanks

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 15, 2017)

westbmorekush said:


> Just got the info from IG , never tried his genetics so can you give me any suggestions before I make a move. Thanks
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


Indicas are my choice for now but I will go sativa if it's a headbanger. 

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 15, 2017)

westbmorekush said:


> Indicas are my choice for now but I will go sativa if it's a headbanger.
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


I went with one each 1 pack Blue Matter (Black Cherry Dojo x 97 Blue Moonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5) 1 pack Jah Making Me Crazy (Rude Boi OG x Black Cherry Dojo) and 1 pack Bad Boy (Rude Boi OG x Mint Chocolate Chips) 


The blue matter was my night time choicebut I made my choices based on the black cherry dojo genes and the rude boi genes. Tried some of the black cherry and loved the smoke, and the rude boi just looks amazing in photos I've seen around the nets, for the price I just couldn't say no


----------



## westbmorekush (Jan 15, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I went with one each 1 pack Blue Matter (Black Cherry Dojo x 97 Blue Moonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5) 1 pack Jah Making Me Crazy (Rude Boi OG x Black Cherry Dojo) and 1 pack Bad Boy (Rude Boi OG x Mint Chocolate Chips)
> 
> 
> The blue matter was my night time choicebut I made my choices based on the black cherry dojo genes and the rude boi genes. Tried some of the black cherry and loved the smoke, and the rude boi just looks amazing in photos I've seen around the nets, for the price I just couldn't say no


WOW, I'm new to all of these. How can I get the list of gear they have. I would be picking blind if I don't have insight?. 

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 15, 2017)

westbmorekush said:


> WOW, I'm new to all of these. How can I get the list of gear they have. I would be picking blind if I don't have insight?.
> 
> If I don't fly imma die anyway


One page back @DonTesla laid down a how to, if you need more help just pm me so we don't clog worms thread with more how tos, need room to post bud porn at later date lol


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I went with one each 1 pack Blue Matter (Black Cherry Dojo x 97 Blue Moonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5) 1 pack Jah Making Me Crazy (Rude Boi OG x Black Cherry Dojo) and 1 pack Bad Boy (Rude Boi OG x Mint Chocolate Chips)
> 
> 
> The blue matter was my night time choicebut I made my choices based on the black cherry dojo genes and the rude boi genes. Tried some of the black cherry and loved the smoke, and the rude boi just looks amazing in photos I've seen around the nets, for the price I just couldn't say no


Sounds like a great choice. I love my Rude Boi, was some of the best smoke in my last grow. Kept it and have lots of it going this time. That should be some fire for you.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I went with one each 1 pack Blue Matter (Black Cherry Dojo x 97 Blue Moonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5) 1 pack Jah Making Me Crazy (Rude Boi OG x Black Cherry Dojo) and 1 pack Bad Boy (Rude Boi OG x Mint Chocolate Chips)
> 
> 
> The blue matter was my night time choicebut I made my choices based on the black cherry dojo genes and the rude boi genes. Tried some of the black cherry and loved the smoke, and the rude boi just looks amazing in photos I've seen around the nets, for the price I just couldn't say no


I got all those except the blue matter. I want that one. I grabbed a pack of the 97 bluemoonshine x purple nl5 also. I was popping seeds on the full moon and I had no extra room so I popped 3 of the bluemoonshine x pnl5. I figured I could make room for how dank they finished out on worms ig.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 15, 2017)

If anybody has or makes DPD f1 seeds Im interested in buying them.
Thx


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 15, 2017)

Craigson said:


> If anybody has or makes DPD f1 seeds Im interested in buying them.
> Thx


Out of stock? I have some clones....


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 15, 2017)

Last day of week 3 crystal blues and the prime mooneshines are starting to turn into monsters and the dpd's continue to amaze me, they're turning purple way underneath deep down at the bottom too! Awesome plants!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Awwww how sweet, and I thought my win was getting my order in 3 days! (US orders ship from US)


No way dude, thats just the beginning! having orders coming from inside your own country is cool tho, hey-
I thought peeps might appreciate that!
Thanks again for the support tho G- you're awesome
Bless up.
DT


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 16, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I went with one each 1 pack Blue Matter (Black Cherry Dojo x 97 Blue Moonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5) 1 pack Jah Making Me Crazy (Rude Boi OG x Black Cherry Dojo) and 1 pack Bad Boy (Rude Boi OG x Mint Chocolate Chips)
> 
> 
> The blue matter was my night time choicebut I made my choices based on the black cherry dojo genes and the rude boi genes. Tried some of the black cherry and loved the smoke, and the rude boi just looks amazing in photos I've seen around the nets, for the price I just couldn't say no


im pretty certain blue matter is black cherry matter (black cherry soda x dark matter) x 97 Blue Moonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 16, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> im pretty certain blue matter is black cherry matter (black cherry soda x dark matter) x 97 Blue Moonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5


Is it? I was going by the description on DC seed exchange, how's the BCS? Haven't tried that to my knowledge , pretty sure the dude I burnt with at the dirty heads set said his was black cherry dojo, really dug the smoke


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 17, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Is it? I was going by the description on DC seed exchange, how's the BCS? Haven't tried that to my knowledge , pretty sure the dude I burnt with at the dirty heads set said his was black cherry dojo, really dug the smoke


black cherry dojo f-2.I grew it last summer and it was the prettyest strain I ever grew and it was purple buds from top to bottem and was good smoke and the plants got very big...ky


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 17, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> black cherry dojo f-2.I grew it last summer and it was the prettyest strain I ever grew and it was purple buds from top to bottem and was good smoke and the plants got very big...ky


Thanks for the reassurance Ky


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 18, 2017)

Half way through week 4, leaves are starting to trich up and of course, more purple! Editops, more like first day into week 4:


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> im pretty certain blue matter is black cherry matter (black cherry soda x dark matter) x 97 Blue Moonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5


Thats correct, Big Worm so kindly sent me a list. BM is a new one this season


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 18, 2017)

I have 2 of the Primes going now. Both doing really good. Just in baby stages as of now. Kinda on the slow side vegging however I'm sure they'll pick up... for some reason I just couldn't get my Purple Dojos to take. Does anyone have any info on that particular strain? She seems to be really touchy with any type of nutes. Hell I didn't even break the 200ish ppm range and while all the rest was eating it up, they PDs was acting finicky....


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 18, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I have 2 of the Primes going now. Both doing really good. Just in baby stages as of now. Kinda on the slow side vegging however I'm sure they'll pick up... for some reason I just couldn't get my Purple Dojos to take. Does anyone have any info on that particular strain? She seems to be really touchy with any type of nutes. Hell I didn't even break the 200ish ppm range and while all the rest was eating it up, they PDs was acting finicky....


My dpd's will eat whatever u feed them, they are the biggest eaters in my rooms by far. Accidently fed 4 plants 1.5 gal of 2200ppm and didn't even get the slightest discoloration on their tips. Planted 26 and all germed, after getting rid of the males I'm down to18 and every one is big, healthy and purple.
What kind of lights r u running?


----------



## goodro wilson (Jan 18, 2017)

If anyone has any purple honey left or has plans on making f2s pm me I been bugging worm for more of them for a while now lol


----------



## goodro wilson (Jan 18, 2017)

If anyone has any purple honey left or has plans on making f2s pm me I been bugging worm for more of them for a while now lol


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 20, 2017)

bigworm,make plenty fem, beans...............


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't go into room #2 much when the lights are on because I'm usually at work during those 12 hours.
Anyway I went in today and the DPD phenos in that room are unreal, they gotta be mutant plants or something ...theres soo much resin its just nuts! Plus those gooey buds go from top right to the very bottom....And the smell, it just reeks like grape kool aid, i am amazed and its only the middle of week 4!
These pics don't do justice, I'll take some this weekend!


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## David Boggs (Jan 21, 2017)

to the top for bigworm beans,,,,,,,,,,ky


----------



## Craigson (Jan 21, 2017)

Anybody got any DPD seeds I can buy?
Or f1,f2?
Looks like a hell of a strain and I dont want to miss out on her
Thanks


----------



## gooeybreeder (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi folks, I saw a post here about me and TGA working together. That is NOT true. I'm not on the TGA team nor am I doing work with or for them. I currently have NO dealings with Subcool. I know Sub and he's a nice fellow, but that's all I know. I DO know that he has access to my mother stocks that I have given to Norstar and he uses Cannaexotics gear in some lines they have. So just to clear it up, I have nothing whatsoever to do with anything TGA. If they are using my stocks from Norstar or if they have indicated me or my stocks, it is not with my knowledge.
Many large name breeders use the Cannaexotics lines and those from the members of the Black Platinum Society , of which Sub is NOT a member.
I thank you for allowing me to clear that up here and I'm sorry if you were mislead somehow.
Thank you folks, I look forward to enjoying your site here.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 22, 2017)

gooeybreeder said:


> Hi folks, I saw a post here about me and TGA working together. That is NOT true. I'm not on the TGA team nor am I doing work with or for them. I currently have NO dealings with Subcool. I know Sub and he's a nice fellow, but that's all I know. I DO know that he has access to my mother stocks that I have given to Norstar and he uses Cannaexotics gear in some lines they have. So just to clear it up, I have nothing whatsoever to do with anything TGA. If they are using my stocks from Norstar or if they have indicated me or my stocks, it is not with my knowledge.
> Many large name breeders use the Cannaexotics lines and those from the members of the Black Platinum Society , of which Sub is NOT a member.
> I thank you for allowing me to clear that up here and I'm sorry if you were mislead somehow.
> Thank you folks, I look forward to enjoying your site here.


@gooeybreeder Hey I got 6 Blood Orange of yours going , any info on them would be great


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 23, 2017)

beginning of week 5 day 1 or day 29, things are getting chunky! And purple!!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 23, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> My dpd's will eat whatever u feed them, they are the biggest eaters in my rooms by far. Accidently fed 4 plants 1.5 gal of 2200ppm and didn't even get the slightest discoloration on their tips. Planted 26 and all germed, after getting rid of the males I'm down to18 and every one is big, healthy and purple.
> What kind of lights r u running?


I hear that. Well when it comes to my seedlings I just have those under 2 small cfls. When they get a few sets of true leaves on them I then start getting them use to my 1,000 watt mh/hps system.


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 23, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I hear that. Well when it comes to my seedlings I just have those under 2 small cfls. When they get a few sets of true leaves on them I then start getting them use to my 1,000 watt mh/hps system.


Your feeding them 200ppms before they have leaves?


----------



## goodro wilson (Jan 23, 2017)

Twizzlers


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 23, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> View attachment 3882838 View attachment 3882839 View attachment 3882841 View attachment 3882842 View attachment 3882843 beginning of week 5 day 1 or day 29, things are getting chunky! And purple!!


Wow just wow guy. Looking awesome.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2017)

gooeybreeder said:


> Hi folks, I saw a post here about me and TGA working together. That is NOT true. I'm not on the TGA team nor am I doing work with or for them. I currently have NO dealings with Subcool. I know Sub and he's a nice fellow, but that's all I know. I DO know that he has access to my mother stocks that I have given to Norstar and he uses Cannaexotics gear in some lines they have. So just to clear it up, I have nothing whatsoever to do with anything TGA. If they are using my stocks from Norstar or if they have indicated me or my stocks, it is not with my knowledge.
> Many large name breeders use the Cannaexotics lines and those from the members of the Black Platinum Society , of which Sub is NOT a member.
> I thank you for allowing me to clear that up here and I'm sorry if you were mislead somehow.
> Thank you folks, I look forward to enjoying your site here.


Dude! Welcome to the forum! It's always great to have breeders on board


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 23, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> Wow just wow guy. Looking awesome.


Thanks but the pics arent doing justice, the purple and trichs off that one pheno are unbelievable! Then the smell....its everything you want in a purple strain!
The only problem is that I never took clippings from that plant, it was the smallest by far compared to the other dpd's so now it looks like I'm gonna try revegging her after the harvest.


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 24, 2017)

New to big worms genetics, can someone tell me what DPD is please.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 24, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> New to big worms genetics, can someone tell me what DPD is please.


Double purple doja?


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 24, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Double purple doja?


Thanks, looks so good.


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 24, 2017)

gooeybreeder said:


> Hi folks, I saw a post here about me and TGA working together. That is NOT true. I'm not on the TGA team nor am I doing work with or for them. I currently have NO dealings with Subcool. I know Sub and he's a nice fellow, but that's all I know. I DO know that he has access to my mother stocks that I have given to Norstar and he uses Cannaexotics gear in some lines they have. So just to clear it up, I have nothing whatsoever to do with anything TGA. If they are using my stocks from Norstar or if they have indicated me or my stocks, it is not with my knowledge.
> Many large name breeders use the Cannaexotics lines and those from the members of the Black Platinum Society , of which Sub is NOT a member.
> I thank you for allowing me to clear that up here and I'm sorry if you were mislead somehow.
> Thank you folks, I look forward to enjoying your site here.


Do you got any fem, beans?IF SO WHAT STRAINS.THANK YOU.........KY


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Double purple doja?


Double Purple Dojo.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

I hope @bigworm6969 doesnt mind me posting this here. Both of us put some work into this part of the menu so rather than it not be used, good place for it here.

*Hello most people know me as Big Worm Big Perm like the movie Friday ha ha. Just a small breeder who is addicted at growing the best, and most rare bud. The whole plant together brings me so much joy and keeps me happy I don’t know what I would do without her. I like making colorful strains; that’s my thing, ever since I grew that first purple voodoo like 8 years ago I’ve been hooked on the real purples. It’s my mission to breed and bring to the community a boat load of new frosty purples, not any 10-15% purples I’m talking about one hitter quitter purples. I’m an all organic grower so no chemicals in my seed making and I’m hoping in the future to have a ton of frosty purple pheno clones for all the other breeder to work with and make even more dank purples. Thanks and much luv to this great canna community. Big Worm is a caregiver first and foremost, and secondly a top level breeder of heirloom hemp seeds.*


Cultivar: Super Purple (12 regs)

Lineage: Superstitious x Purple Voodoo f2

Summary: Big yielder of different colors of pheno’s with an average grow time


Cultivar: Super Qrazy (12 regs)

Lineage: Superstitious x Qrazy Train F2

Summary: Good Yielder has a nice funk smell to it and a shorter grow time


Cultivar: Prime Crystal (12 regs)

Lineage: Optimus Prime x Crystal blue

Summary: One of my favorite crosses has lots of colorful phenos and lots of trichs with an average build time


Cultivar: Prime Purple (12 regs)

Lineage: Optimus Prime x Purple Voodoo f2

Summary: No description is available at this time, except for a longer grow time. More info to follow.


Cultivar: Gorilla Spirit (12 regs)

Lineage: Spirt in the Sky x Gorilla Grape Gush

Summary: Frosty, huge yielder a little bit of color with a long build time


Cultivar: Prime Moonshine (12 regs)

Lineage: ’97 Bluemoonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5 x Optimus Prime

Summary: Beautiful plant all around great outdoor strain and an average build time


Cultivar: Blue Kimbo (12 regs)

Lineage: ’97 Bluemoonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5 x Kimbo Kush

Summary: Nice frosty beast with hints of blueberry and a short grow time


Cultivar: God Stomper (12 regs)

Lineage: Stardawg x Godhead x Elephant stomper

Summary: Nice rock hard nugz and sum colored phenos with a short build time


Cultivar: Blue Twizzler (12 regs)

Lineage: Twizzler x Blue Kimbo

Summary: Average yielder, frosty and a great smell of blueberries and a short build time.


Cultivar: Cherry Purple Dojo (12 regs)

Lineage: Blackcherry Dojo x Double purple dojo

Summary: Good yielder lots of different color pheno mostly all colored plants and a short build time


Cultivar: Purple Honey (12 regs)

Lineage: Purple urkle x stardawg x Honeybee

Summary: Short stocky rock hardbudz with sum colored phenos and a short build up time


Cultivar: Space Wookie (12 regs)

Lineage: Alien Taranutla x Jabberwockie

Summary: Frosty heavy stacker of big budz and a short build time


Cultivar: Prime Glue (12 regs)

Lineage: Locktite x Prime Crystal

Summary: sum big yielder of super frosty monsters and an average build time


Cultivar: Tight Dojo (12 regs)

Lineage: Double Purple Dojo x Locktite

Sumary: Frosty color plants, big yielder with a short build time


Cultivar: Prime Kosher (12 regs)

Lineage: Kosher Alienz x Optimus Prime

Summary: Stout Super frosty with a nice hint of the kosher smell and an average build time


Cultivar: Blackcherry Crème (12 regs)

Lineage: Unknown

Summary: Nice purple phenos with frost and an average build time


Cultivar: Blue Matter (12 regs)

Lineage: ‘97 Bluemoonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5 x Blackcherry matter

Summary: No description is available at this time, except for an average grow time. More info to follow.


Cultivar: Bad boy (12 regs)

Lineage: Mint chocolate chip x Rude boi og

Summary: No description is available at this time, except for an average grow time. More info to follow.


Cultivar: Jah Makin Me Crazy (12 regs)

Lineage: Blackcherry Dojo f2 x Rude boi og x

Summary: No description is available at this time, except for an average grow time. More info to follow.


Cultivar: Cherry Chernobyl (12 regs)

Lineage: Blackcherry Dojo f2 x Chernobyl

Summary: No description is available at this time, except for a short grow time. More info to follow.


Cultivar: Northern Cherry (12 regs)

Lineage: ’97 Bluemoonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5 x Blackcherry Kush

Summary: No description is available at this time, except for a longer grow time. More info to follow


Cultivar: Cherry purple dojo (12 regs)

Lineage: Cherry Purple Dojo x Cherry Purple Dojo

Summary: Lots of colorful phenos and has sum knock out power for a purple with an a longer flower time


Cultivar: Purple Voodoo f3 (12 regs)

Lineage: Purple diesel x purple urkle x purple cheese x purple diesel x purple urkle x purple cheese

Summary: Lots of different shades of purples coming out of this cultivar; she’s a true purple with an average grow time


Cultivar: Black Out (12 regs)

Lineage: Blackcherry Dojo f2 x ‘97 Bluemoonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5

Summary: No description is available at this time, except for a longer grow time. More info to follow.


*Short = 7- 8 weeks, average = 9 weeks, longer = 10 or more weeks*


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm about to start my Blue Matter and Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo beans. I'd be happy if they turn out half as good as some of the pics I've seen on this thread!


----------



## swedsteven (Jan 25, 2017)

tight dojo 8week and half flowering smell so good like grape can't wait to smoke those 2 pheno smell the same but look different very tight with 150 watts hps setup
   
and some pollen of tight dojo humm


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 25, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> tight dojo 7 week and half flowering smell so good like grape can't wait to smoke those 2 pheno smell the same but look different very tight with 150 watts hps setup
> View attachment 3884666 View attachment 3884667 View attachment 3884668 View attachment 3884669
> and some pollen of tight dojo humm
> View attachment 3884670 View attachment 3884671


That is my favorite pheno. I have the same one. Seems to be a perfect blend of purple grape gas and tight buds. Sticky as fuck at 27 days. pheno #2 is purple already and stinky but buds not as tight, bigger yielder. 
Here's #2 at 26 days


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 25, 2017)

Pheno #1 (My precious lol) at 26 days


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hope @bigworm6969 doesnt mind me posting this here. Both of us put some work into this part of the menu so rather than it not be used, good place for it here.
> 
> *Hello most people know me as Big Worm Big Perm like the movie Friday ha ha. Just a small breeder who is addicted at growing the best, and most rare bud. The whole plant together brings me so much joy and keeps me happy I don’t know what I would do without her. I like making colorful strains; that’s my thing, ever since I grew that first purple voodoo like 8 years ago I’ve been hooked on the real purples. It’s my mission to breed and bring to the community a boat load of new frosty purples, not any 10-15% purples I’m talking about one hitter quitter purples. I’m an all organic grower so no chemicals in my seed making and I’m hoping in the future to have a ton of frosty purple pheno clones for all the other breeder to work with and make even more dank purples. Thanks and much luv to this great canna community. Big Worm is a caregiver first and foremost, and secondly a top level breeder of heirloom hemp seeds.*
> 
> ...


Cultivar: Cherry Chernobyl (12 regs)

Lineage: Blackcherry Dojo f2 x Chernobyl

Summary: No description is available at this time, except for a short grow time. More info to follow. 

You have my undivided attention.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 25, 2017)

My TightDojo's and PrimeGlue's all popped in water and broke out of the medium with ease!!
Love dat!
Soon the Rudeboi OG crosses arrive with the Blue Matter.. gonna be fkn awesome times!!!


----------



## sharptater (Jan 26, 2017)

End up with 5 jars from the big gorilla spirit. Weighed it yesterday after 9 days in jars. 214.6 grams. Not including stuff I kept for hash/butter. Probably a oz or two there. After a while in the jars I can tell a difference in smell. Small plant has what I think is a fuel/chem smell. Big plant straight citrus cleaner. Both smell awesome.


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 26, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> My TightDojo's and PrimeGlue's all popped in water and broke out of the medium with ease!!
> Love dat!
> Soon the Rudeboi OG crosses arrive with the Blue Matter.. gonna be fkn awesome times!!!


A few of my Blue Matter seeds popped today.. They're heading to their solo cups in about 20 minutes.. Does anyone have any pics or info on what the plants and buds look like?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

BushMaster15 said:


> A few of my Blue Matter seeds popped today.. They're heading to their solo cups in about 20 minutes.. Does anyone have any pics or info on what the plants and buds look like?


Brand new cultivar, make a journal


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Brand new cultivar, make a journal


Will do. All 4 of the Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo seeds cracked today too. Hoping for lots of ladies!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 27, 2017)

All my BW Genes are popping fast and furious.. Hopefully this one is a girl..she cute!


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 27, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> All my BW Genes are popping fast and furious.. Hopefully this one is a girl..she cute!View attachment 3886084


Nice little tricote!


----------



## gooeybreeder (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry, I don't make fems. I breed for other breeders so I make all my stock reg. stocks so folks can look in them for what they need. But thank you for your interest! This is a very nice place folks, lots of kind folks here, thank you.


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 27, 2017)

gooeybreeder said:


> Sorry, I don't make fems. I breed for other breeders so I make all my stock reg. stocks so folks can look in them for what they need. But thank you for your interest! This is a very nice place folks, lots of kind folks here, thank you.


What are you working on presently?


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 27, 2017)

gooeybreeder said:


> Sorry, I don't make fems. I breed for other breeders so I make all my stock reg. stocks so folks can look in them for what they need. But thank you for your interest! This is a very nice place folks, lots of kind folks here, thank you.


most people that is in states where it is not legal yet will only grow fem, beans so they don't got to pull no plants.I like both reg, and fem, but I like fem, beans beater so no space is waisted outdoors in this state where its not legal yet.if you ever do make fem, beans please let me know.ky


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Double Purple Dojo.


CAN YOU post some picters of the hole plants of that DPD so I can look at them.I think I would try growing some of them.I grew bigworm beans last summer and loved every strain I grew of his..and so did all my othere frinds as well and they will be growing his beans and the dr,d81 and getawaymountain beans as well did great for them and me..Them 3 breaders is the best beans that we have grown in the last 20 years..ky............happy growing to you and every one this year and years to come.and any person with picters of hole plants of DPD please post them.thank you 4 reading.


----------



## swedsteven (Jan 27, 2017)

I want to buy some of is seed but I can't pay ...don't accept any method cmon Oregon elite seeds is not willing to sell seed ???
send money buy post wtf


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 27, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> I want to buy some of is seed but I can't pay ...don't accept any method cmon Oregon elite seeds is not willing to sell seed ???
> send money buy post wtf


Oregon elite seeds are in busness TO SELL SEEDS.ky


----------



## swedsteven (Jan 27, 2017)

wath I said there no more way to pay for the seed they seel.I try to buy them but no way .
It work 3 month ago but now they don't accept credit card or money transfer. ..
I want my new seed lloll


----------



## swedsteven (Jan 27, 2017)

i love all the seed they sell and I can't get them ... got love them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

Hate to bust your bubble but alot of seed companies by post these days....Definitely not just OES....Its not the companies themselves but our fucking idiot governments which won't allow them to bank like any other motherfucking business....pain in the fucking dick


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 27, 2017)

Going to pop these sometime in the next few months. Should be real nice. I'm no breeder these are just a small pollen chuck but that wouldn't be considered a backcross would it? Or do you have to use the same male/female to be a bx? Crystal blue was the mother for prime crystal which was used for prime glue.. either way I bet they're hot beans. Just realized too that I hit 1 lower bud on my ss4 buuut forgot to cut it and shuck it before it went to wash and hang. Doh..hopefully find it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey @David Boggs I don't have any full shots of DPD. You can likely get some from ones who have grown it in this thread, just by searching.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

I just typed in Double Purple Dojo in the search above and there are 4 pages so there definitely is some info....


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just typed in Double Purple Dojo in the search above and there are 4 pages so there definitely is some info....


thank you..ky


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome brother


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

Sounds right and wiki says so for whatever thats worth...

*Backcrossing* is a crossing of a hybrid with one of its parents or an individual genetically similar to its parent, in order to achieve offspring with a genetic identity which is closer to that of the parent. It is used in horticulture, animal breeding and in production of gene knockout organisms.

Backcrossed hybrids are sometimes described with acronym "BC", for example, an F1 hybrid crossed with one of its parents (or a genetically similar individual) can be termed a BC1 hybrid, and a further cross of the BC1 hybrid to the same parent (or a genetically similar individual) produces a BC2 hybrid


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes there should be some fire in those beans like you say.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 27, 2017)

If I made more than 10 I'd send some out


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 27, 2017)

All of my Blue Matter and all but one of my Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo beans have popped in less than 48 hours. I'm impressed. Normally I'd have some stragglers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

BushMaster15 said:


> All of my Blue Matter and all but one of my Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo beans have popped in less than 48 hours. I'm impressed. Normally I'd have some stragglers.


Thats great. 48 hours is what I find *my* average is for good beans. Those should be great. Will try some myself soon enough


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 28, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats great. 48 hours is what I find *my* average is for good beans. Those should be great. Will try some myself soon enough


I guess I'm just not used to all of them popping. I normally have one or two duds.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> View attachment 3882838 View attachment 3882839 View attachment 3882841 View attachment 3882842 View attachment 3882843 beginning of week 5 day 1 or day 29, things are getting chunky! And purple!!


damn homie I see you , your gonna have a nice harvest hell yes I luv to see hugh plants of purple I still got sum stock of the dpd left, not a whole lot but a few packs straight killin it @bottletoke thank you for the pics


----------



## Craigson (Jan 28, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> damn homie I see you , your gonna have a nice harvest hell yes I luv to see hugh plants of purple I still got sum stock of the dpd left, not a whole lot but a few packs straight killin it @bottletoke thank you for the pics


Whats a guy gotta dotoscore a pack?


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Whats a guy gotta dotoscore a pack?


Get it all figured out?


----------



## Craigson (Jan 28, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Get it all figured out?


Well i dont have ig and I pm'd him here but no dice


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Whats a guy gotta dotoscore a pack?


Goto one of the seedbanks that sell his gear for example Oregon Elite Seeds, place order,send payment then wait for them to arrive In mail. Simplest way to score his fire genetics.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 28, 2017)

lio lacidem said:


> Goto one of the seedbanks that sell his gear for example Oregon Elite Seeds, place order,send payment then wait for them to arrive In mail. Simplest way to score his fire genetics.


Wow really?
Find me DPD in stock bud!

Why even post a smart ass useless comment?


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Wow really?
> Find me DPD in stock bud!
> 
> Why even post a smart ass useless comment?


I've seen people wait till 230 am for worms gear to be available at banks. It's not just hop online and grab a pack. Welcome to the seed game brother!


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 28, 2017)

i might know a guy who knows a guy sitting on a pack of double bucks


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 28, 2017)

I got a lot of Bigworm Gear on my Site


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone else have any BLue Matter or Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo going yet? I'll probably start a grow journal later tonight or tomorrow to document their growth.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 28, 2017)

BushMaster15 said:


> Anyone else have any BLue Matter or Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo going yet? I'll probably start a grow journal later tonight or tomorrow to document their growth.


Tag me in it if you do, I'm thinking about dropping some blue matter next


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Tag me in it if you do, I'm thinking about dropping some blue matter next


I'll drop them as soon as I get them here too


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> i might know a guy who knows a guy sitting on a pack of double bucks


homie them double bucks you got look amazeing bro and so does that crystal blue great job homie


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 28, 2017)

I was thinking about buying a tent to put in my grow room so that I would have a better environment to grow in. Does anyone know if I would have to leave any room between the top of the tent and the ceiling? Like, if the height of the ceiling was 79" could I go with a tent that was 78" tall?


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 28, 2017)

I have absolutely no experience with these tents. I'm not sure if I have to mount anything to the top of it or what.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> tight dojo 8week and half flowering smell so good like grape can't wait to smoke those 2 pheno smell the same but look different very tight with 150 watts hps setup
> View attachment 3884666 View attachment 3884667 View attachment 3884668 View attachment 3884669
> and some pollen of tight dojo humm
> View attachment 3884670 View attachment 3884671


damn that phenol is badass I guess im gonna have to pop sum, great job


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> View attachment 3882838 View attachment 3882839 View attachment 3882841 View attachment 3882842 View attachment 3882843 beginning of week 5 day 1 or day 29, things are getting chunky! And purple!!


amazeing I changed the name of the double purple dojo to cherry purple dojo so people don't get confused between my dpd and sunny chebas


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2017)

sharptater said:


> Side tops and lower nugs had alot more red hairs. I do think I took it a little early, but this is my first harvest. They are dense sticky and stinky. I like them, try to do better next time.
> 
> Side top
> View attachment 3875829


looks great


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2017)

BushMaster15 said:


> I was thinking about buying a tent to put in my grow room so that I would have a better environment to grow in. Does anyone know if I would have to leave any room between the top of the tent and the ceiling? Like, if the height of the ceiling was 79" could I go with a tent that was 78" tall?


most tents have side ports to run ur inline fan so I don't see why not


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2017)

i got afew black cherry creme im gonna drop this year worm. seen alot of hype on them in here and im itching to get to em. but those blue matter also have me interested


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 29, 2017)

BushMaster15 said:


> I was thinking about buying a tent to put in my grow room so that I would have a better environment to grow in. Does anyone know if I would have to leave any room between the top of the tent and the ceiling? Like, if the height of the ceiling was 79" could I go with a tent that was 78" tall?


With zero clearance standing the frame up to put the skin on is gonna be hard


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 29, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Wow really?
> Find me DPD in stock bud!
> 
> Why even post a smart ass useless comment?


First off If you cant take alittle humour you are definately on the wrong site. Secondly you have to put in work to find any good seed. These known fire genetics dont last long. Many of us have waited online for hours refreshing screen to get what we want.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

lio lacidem said:


> First off If you cant take alittle humour you are definately on the wrong site. Secondly you have to put in work to find any good seed. These known fire genetics dont last long. Many of us have waited online for hours refreshing screen to get what we want.


He's in the wrong joint coming up in here with that fkn attitude. I thought you told him what he asked for


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 29, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> I got a lot of Bigworm Gear on my Site



CC payments are a must!!! Come on playa playa!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Guys if credit card payments were so simple don't you think everyone would be offering....just saying...its not like calling a number and its done.


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Guys if credit card payments were so simple don't you think everyone would be offering....just saying...its not like calling a number and its done.


Sorry, i wasn't trying to be mean, still gotta ask every once in a while. Its just the only way I buy seed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

No worries you weren't mean just making a comment . That's easier said than done....might be time to change what you do


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

If I'm a seedbank I wouldn't even accept cc. Cc = the need to charge you more money...people don't get that. All that costs...and a high percentage of people want seeds more than they care how they pay...so probably going to find a lot of the banks that lost their cc won't reinstate.....


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> No worries you weren't mean just making a comment . That's easier said than done....might be time to change what you do


Not time to change, plenty still take CC and PP. Just want to add another source, that would be OES if it was possible.

As Pato Banton says, "NEVER GIVE UP!" LOL


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Cash is king


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> If I'm a seedbank I would even accept cc. Cc = the need to charge you more money...people don't get that. All that costs...



I own 2 different businesses, if A seedbank making 100% markup cant afford the 3% additional cost per pack, they need to find a new business. So if said seedbank cant take a 3 dollar hit or less on a pack of seed l, they are way to greedy and deserve to fail.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Its not that simple...


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 29, 2017)

But all in all I do undestand its the banking sytem hurting most not the fees. I just wanted to ease your mind about the cost of CC processing is all.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

its not as simple as people put it....that's all I'm saying and that's all I will say. Good day


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 29, 2017)

When we get out of dark ages and marijuana is finally federally legal every site will take CC until then we gotta deal with other routes.


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its not that simple...


Well it is bud. I am in Colorado and involved very much in the industry. Lol

We have a few ways set up to process and with the exception of fear from the processors getting caught, all else is easy as pie. Lets move on and not waste anymore of Bigworms thread. I appreciate the chat with no insults! Yay!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 29, 2017)

Bittersweet day for my guys. I had to chop the three remaining plants that I had going in order to complete my move. One of which was a beautiful Purple Voodoo.  Thankfully I have more BigWorm gear to go through.

I wish that I could have let her finish.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 29, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Sorry, i wasn't trying to be mean, still gotta ask every once in a while. Its just the only way I buy seed.


CC system is a ways away


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 29, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> With zero clearance standing the frame up to put the skin on is gonna be hard


I left left a little room for error. Just not enough for anything major.


----------



## gooeybreeder (Jan 29, 2017)

Currently have over 30 projects going on at the moment with over 700 plants total going to find phenos for the plant goals set for each. Anyone that knows me knows I do large number grows to pheno hunt and I by and large only use old stocks, landrace or unreleased stocks to make my seeds. While I breed trait works for other breeders, it is the public I really plan for down the road. I try to only produce and release things that are different from the main stream works so as to add to the gene pool in a unique, meaningful way. I tend to work things stable before releasing, testing each out with multiple plants to be able to give a clear picture to the public of what it is they can expect from a given stock. Unlike some, I am in no hurry, I want the brand to benefit from the work, so I try hard to make sure it's right before the public ever sees the work. The one work that gets released differently is Pure Gooey. Those have different males at the different stages during cubing and to date I have limited releases of each stage. I am currently working on the 2017 version now and am using a 84% Gooey male set to look through. That seed was made in 2009.

Ok, thats just a little update, I don't want to distract from Big Worms thread. I can post tings in another area instead. Thank you for your kindness all.


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 29, 2017)

IF I was a seed sealer I would make fem, seeds of every thing I sell.People in states where its not LEGAL YET lots of them people will only grow fem, beans so they don't need to kill any plants grown and they cant sex there plants inside like most people do.fem, seeds is a money maker for all breaders I use both reg, and fem.........ky................I also love all the strains that I have grew of bigworms and will keep growing them in the fucher if the hellchopers would just go away.


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 29, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> IF I was a seed sealer I would make fem, seeds of every thing I sell.People in states where its not LEGAL YET lots of them people will only grow fem, beans so they don't need to kill any plants grown and they cant sex there plants inside like most people do.fem, seeds is a money maker for all breaders I use both reg, and fem.........ky................I also love all the strains that I have grew of bigworms and will keep growing them in the fucher if the hellchopers would just go away.


My main experience growing was outdoor guerilla style. I know what you mean with fem seeds though.. After I'd get my plots ready in the winter and planted my plants in the spring, I only wanted to make those hikes to feed. It was a lot of work hauling in soil, water, and ferts in a backpack and buckets.
The worst part of it all was living near an airport. Every chopper I'd hear would wake me up out of a dead sleep (and I'm a very heavy sleeper lol) and about give me a heart attack. To make things that much worse, I also lived near high voltage power lines and the power company would do inspections and trim the trees on the lines about 3x a year. I'm soooo glad that I'm out of that area! Only indoor for right now!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 29, 2017)

goodro wilson said:


> View attachment 3882995 View attachment 3882994 Twizzlers


looking good bro I like that canopy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Not everyone fucks with nor wants to fuck with fem beans...I understand why...if fem beans are wanted why not self some yourself?

And withstanding residing in the US.....anyone try to go setup credit card services....not so easy. I don't reside there. If you don't want your money tracked by uncle fuckwad its not so easy.....


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not everyone fucks with nor wants to fuck with fem beans...I understand why...if fem beans are wanted why not self some yourself?


I have but for now iam out of fem, beans..Why don't you like fem, beans?I have grew fem, beans for a long time and have never had not even one herm on me.mabey it is where I only grow outdoors but me and lots others here have had great luck with fem, beans.ky


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Not that I don't like them just not everyone fucks with em...I usually only run regs as find more consistency with reg lines...and for me Im not worried about sexing them..no po pos fucking with me....saying this though, why not sex them before you put them out?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

The only FEMS I ever run are Humboldt Seed Organization usually....few select others


----------



## goodro wilson (Jan 29, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> looking good bro I like that canopy


I pollinated the twizzlers with a tora bora male


----------



## goodro wilson (Jan 29, 2017)

Everyone should def check out the quantum boards too they are kicking ass for flowering


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

goodro wilson said:


> Everyone should def check out the quantum boards too they are kicking ass for flowering


The ones I knew about got got by the man....


----------



## goodro wilson (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> The ones I knew about got got by the man....


?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

cops picked all the plants up except for 12 of them, thats all there is right now.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 29, 2017)

got 3 packs of dpd left if intrested


----------



## goodro wilson (Jan 29, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> got 3 packs of dpd left if intrested


Pmed you


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 29, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> got 3 packs of dpd left if intrested


@Craigson .....On a silver platter for ya


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 29, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> got 3 packs of dpd left if intrested


make sure you save me one pack...ky


----------



## Craigson (Jan 30, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> @Craigson .....On a silver platter for ya


Yes big shout out @bigworm6969.
Got a pack of DPD and 97BMS X NL5 on the way!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Yes big shout out @bigworm6969.
> Got a pack of DPD and 97BMS X NL5 on the way!!
> Thanks!!


@bigworm6969 
I got mine ,howsa that blue moonshine do with PM ?


----------



## sharptater (Jan 30, 2017)

@bigworm6969 has the fire. Everyone who has tried the gorilla spirit love it. Most I've smoked with dont finish a joint.


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 30, 2017)

to the top....ky


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> @bigworm6969
> I got mine ,howsa that blue moonshine do with PM ?


it can get pm if ur room ant on point


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2017)

I got pm on the big 97bms and sprayed it with greencure mixed to strong I guess all the pistils got burned and shrivled up I was sad but that bitch threw all new pistilled I bacially beat her up bad and never once did it hermi so its a stable bitch, its a great strain in my top five all time greatest strains and ive ran a lot of shit in the last 10 years, I cant wait to see sum pics of her grown out, outdoors I bet she will be a beast


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2017)

heres another great phenol of 97bms, the high is wonderful to its got that old school laid back buzz the kind where u laugh so much ur jaws hurts


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2017)

sum purple voodoo shots, ill a restock comeing up soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah buddy I reckon that 97 BMS and those fukn Purple Voodoo will go good on the roof!!!


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 30, 2017)

I GOT to get me some of that 97bms to try outdoor and some purple voodoo....them strains look great bigworm...........ky


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2017)

yeah man they will explode outdoors I know it


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 30, 2017)

'97BMS is gonna run in my summer gh grow 
@bigworm6969 yer Q x Q is Fucking PM & cottony mildew Pruff ! 
I do PM stress test on everything i grow 
that Q x Q never even gets a wisp of it 
gonna do some f2 of it , soo far my keeper is orange peel nose 6 just went into one gals sativa leaves


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2017)

sweet bro I wish all weed was pm proof I hate that shit


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2017)

I burn my homemade sulfur burner like once every two weeks for three hours and I haven't had pm in years


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 30, 2017)

it's present here in my area spring / fall near impossible to stop , just gotta find strains that deal with it


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 31, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 3889201 I got pm on the big 97bms and sprayed it with greencure mixed to strong I guess all the pistils got burned and shrivled up I was sad but that bitch threw all new pistilled I bacially beat her up bad and never once did it hermi so its a stable bitch, its a great strain in my top five all time greatest strains and ive ran a lot of shit in the last 10 years, I cant wait to see sum pics of her grown out, outdoors I bet she will be a beast


Still waiting for them to show up, as soon as they do theyre getting germed right away! 
The next crop is gonna have a bit of a window between the end of the current grow and the start of the next. Hopefully they get here soon....


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 31, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Your feeding them 200ppms before they have leaves?


Absolutely not. I usually wait until they develop their 1st or 2nd set of true leaves.


----------



## swedsteven (Jan 31, 2017)

tight dojo 9 week and half I will harvest them at 10 week !!!!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hope @bigworm6969 doesnt mind me posting this here. Both of us put some work into this part of the menu so rather than it not be used, good place for it here.
> 
> *Hello most people know me as Big Worm Big Perm like the movie Friday ha ha. Just a small breeder who is addicted at growing the best, and most rare bud. The whole plant together brings me so much joy and keeps me happy I don’t know what I would do without her. I like making colorful strains; that’s my thing, ever since I grew that first purple voodoo like 8 years ago I’ve been hooked on the real purples. It’s my mission to breed and bring to the community a boat load of new frosty purples, not any 10-15% purples I’m talking about one hitter quitter purples. I’m an all organic grower so no chemicals in my seed making and I’m hoping in the future to have a ton of frosty purple pheno clones for all the other breeder to work with and make even more dank purples. Thanks and much luv to this great canna community. Big Worm is a caregiver first and foremost, and secondly a top level breeder of heirloom hemp seeds.*
> 
> ...


You wouldn't happen to know if Worm has any of the Cherry Purple Dojos available would he? I have been trying to get my hands on anything Cherry for awhile now... please let me know. Thanx


----------



## Craigson (Jan 31, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> You wouldn't happen to know if Worm has any of the Cherry Purple Dojos available would he? I have been trying to get my hands on anything Cherry for awhile now... please let me know. Thanx


He had some Black Cherry Dojo and Double Purple Dojo a few days ago. Send him a pm, somtimes takes a couple days but he should answer


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 31, 2017)

Craigson said:


> He had some Black Cherry Dojo and Double Purple Dojo a few days ago. Send him a pm, somtimes takes a couple days but he should answer


Hey, I appreciate the info.. just sent big dawg a pm seconds ago.. thnx again bro..


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 31, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> tight dojo 9 week and half I will harvest them at 10 week !!!!


Hell yeah!!  looking damn good... what are you feeding those lovely ladies bro?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

I was gonna say @Sassafras¥ , best way is to drop Worm a PM and ask


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 31, 2017)

Week 6 day 1 or day 35
Mostly DPD with some crystal blue, prime moonshine, prime glue and....I forget.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 31, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Week 6 day 1 or day 35
> Mostly DPD with some crystal blue, prime moonshine, prime glue and....I forget.
> View attachment 3890122 View attachment 3890120 View attachment 3890119 View attachment 3890117 View attachment 3890116 View attachment 3890115 View attachment 3890114 View attachment 3890126


@bottletoke what do u like better the cloth bags or the the 5 gallon pails ?? 
& r u organic or is that bagged soil ? 
Looks stellar  BTW nice job clean room 
Them Girlz look beautiful


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 31, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> @bottletoke what do u like better the cloth bags or the the 5 gallon pails ??
> & r u organic or is that bagged soil ?
> Looks stellar  BTW nice job clean room
> Them Girlz look beautiful


I use the pails until the plants outgrow them then I put them in 15gal bags. Cloth bags dry out faster then pails and that's why I use them on 15gal plants, a 15gal cloth bag will need water the same time a 5 gal pail will....im running coco so it keeps my feed/water days in sync. I hate running rooms where plants are on different water/feed days....usually end up fucking something up.
This room is clean just cuz the lights run on my schedule, room 2 which is always off when I'm around is a mess lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 31, 2017)

I ran coco , went organic in coco & am now organic living soil EWC will rule the world lol 
it's was the taste difference in my bud the more i went to herd feeding the better my product was tasting 
I get white ash & greasy joints that burn correctly , way less issues all the way around


----------



## swedsteven (Feb 1, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Hell yeah!!  looking damn good... what are you feeding those lovely ladies bro?


I use dyna grow 7-9-5and some potassium sulfate to boost the k at they end pH down hydroguard for the bacteria 
I use no more then 550 ppm in promix that I re-use and I flush them cold tap water 1 to 3 week depending on the strain
if u want more info that is the link to this grow
https://www.rollitup.org/t/oregon-elite-seeds-tight-dojo-skywalker-og-chemdag-guave-dossido-x-crypt-keeper.926692/page-2#post-13341932


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 1, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> I use dyna grow 7-9-5and some potassium sulfate to boost the k at they end pH down hydroguard for the bacteria
> I use no more then 550 ppm in promix that I re-use and I flush them cold tap water 1 to 3 week depending on the strain
> if u want more info that is the link to this grow
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/oregon-elite-seeds-tight-dojo-skywalker-og-chemdag-guave-dossido-x-crypt-keeper.926692/page-2#post-13341932


Hell yeah... ive ran the Dyna in a few of my past runs. Really, really great stuff. I have then switched to all organic. I've had so many awesome results organic I just can't go back, unless I'm running a comparison for a nute co. Right on though, damn good work my friend.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 1, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> I ran coco , went organic in coco & am now organic living soil EWC will rule the world lol
> it's was the taste difference in my bud the more i went to herd feeding the better my product was tasting
> I get white ash & greasy joints that burn correctly , way less issues all the way around


I've always wanted to give the coco a go. Is there any particular kind that's better then others, or does it matter?


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 1, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Week 6 day 1 or day 35
> Mostly DPD with some crystal blue, prime moonshine, prime glue and....I forget.
> View attachment 3890122 View attachment 3890120 View attachment 3890119 View attachment 3890117 View attachment 3890116 View attachment 3890115 View attachment 3890114 View attachment 3890126


Ok..... if I may ask. Which exact strain is that one in the last picture posted? Those purple fans and buds are fucking goregous bro!! I gotta have me sum of that bitch up in my garden...


----------



## Fastslappy (Feb 1, 2017)

canna loose bagged is the best it's flushed already of any salts & is bag ready to use 
but if u have to ship it then the bricks just to save on shipping 
hydrating a brick is a pain but not hard 
when i did buy bricks I'd just throw mine in a tub & let the rain soak it till it crumbled


----------



## bottletoke (Feb 1, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Ok..... if I may ask. Which exact strain is that one in the last picture posted? Those purple fans and buds are fucking goregous bro!! I gotta have me sum of that bitch up in my garden...


Shes a freaky strain! Showing me stuff I never saw grown on a plant before! She's a sherbet pie by elmexicano genetics, search IG for sherbpie or sherbet pie.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Lol I was watching this earlier and couldnt resist. @bigworm6969


----------



## BushMaster15 (Feb 1, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> With zero clearance standing the frame up to put the skin on is gonna be hard


You weren't kidding.. I left a little room for error like I said but damn, it was a tight fit! All I have to say is that tent isn't going anywhere for a while lol


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 2, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Shes a freaky strain! Showing me stuff I never saw grown on a plant before! She's a sherbet pie by elmexicano genetics, search IG for sherbpie or sherbet pie.


Hell yeah.. she sure looks it.  I definitely would like a few beans of her also. Have you thought about selfing her? Boy I know I sure would, exsply showing characteristics like she is... have you ran her b4, and or know what she taste like?


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 2, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Shes a freaky strain! Showing me stuff I never saw grown on a plant before! She's a sherbet pie by elmexicano genetics, search IG for sherbpie or sherbet pie.


I got a diamond pie in veg and she smell very sweet ,how is the smell on yours??


----------



## bottletoke (Feb 2, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Hell yeah.. she sure looks it.  I definitely would like a few beans of her also. Have you thought about selfing her? Boy I know I sure would, exsply showing characteristics like she is... have you ran her b4, and or know what she taste like?


I have 6 of them split into 3 phenos, all 3 share a sweet cakelike smell but are different in the type of cake! Lol and all are great yielders. 1 pheno (2 plants) have milky white thick gummy pistils...look cottony like. It caught me off guard, I thought all the buds where molding on me...lol 
Right now I'm germing his plat cherry cherry, getting ready for the next run!


----------



## bottletoke (Feb 2, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I got a diamond pie in veg and she smell very sweet ,how is the smell on yours??


Nice, grow her big! These plants love 5 gal pails. Did u get it from the worm? I passed on the diamond and picked up the phatom pie, sherbet pie and plat cherry cherry. They fill in those small voids between the worms plants nicely!


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Feb 2, 2017)

Clearly I'm new to all this...A fan on Instagram suggested I post a few of my Tight Dojo shots. So here goes! 

I have three plants with two phenotypes: two lean more towards the black cherry dojo the other leans more towards locktite.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 2, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Nice, grow her big! These plants love 5 gal pails. Did u get it from the worm? I passed on the diamond and picked up the phatom pie, sherbet pie and plat cherry cherry. They fill in those small voids between the worms plants nicely!


Yes I wanted the sherb pie but I was too late so I grabbed diamond since the name gîve me à good feeling


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 3, 2017)

My male double buck.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 4, 2017)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Clearly I'm new to all this...A fan on Instagram suggested I post a few of my Tight Dojo shots. So here goes!
> 
> I have three plants with two phenotypes: two lean more towards the black cherry dojo the other leans more towards locktite.


welcome my friend im glad you stopped in, this is a great forium lots of knowledge and great people


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 4, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> My male double buck.


im likeing the looks of him, you should make sum seeds with him


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 4, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> im likeing the looks of him, you should make sum seeds with him


You know it! I got a few plans made this guy lined up so far. He looks better and better everyday. I took a couple clones of him just in case!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 4, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> You know it! I got a few plans made this guy lined up so far. He looks better and better everyday. I took a couple clones of him just in case!


yeah buddy i think he will pass the color on great


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Feb 4, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> welcome my friend im glad you stopped in, this is a great forium lots of knowledge and great people


Thank you sir, looking forward to sharing the Worm love!


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Feb 4, 2017)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Clearly I'm new to all this...A fan on Instagram suggested I post a few of my Tight Dojo shots. So here goes!
> 
> I have three plants with two phenotypes: two lean more towards the black cherry dojo the other leans more towards locktite.


I should note these are grown in 3 gallon smart pots in augmented HP ProMix running the Nectar line, with MammothP, BioAg FulPower, and SLF100. Grown under 315w CMH.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 5, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> I have 6 of them split into 3 phenos, all 3 share a sweet cakelike smell but are different in the type of cake! Lol and all are great yielders. 1 pheno (2 plants) have milky white thick gummy pistils...look cottony like. It caught me off guard, I thought all the buds where molding on me...lol
> Right now I'm germing his plat cherry cherry, getting ready for the next run!


Ok, sorry I'm a stoner.. lol and stoned off my ass and kite high right now.. and can't remember if you said where/who has um and or made um... sorry.  could you point me in the direction/website/breeder you ordered those from? Also the Plat Cherry Cherry sounds up my alley aswell. I'd like to score a few of those also. I'm talking with Worm now on a few of his BCD's. Idk what it is but I have a raging hardon for anything "cherry" now... lol


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Ok, sorry I'm a stoner.. lol and stoned off my ass and kite high right now.. and can't remember if you said where/who has um and or made um... sorry.  could you point me in the direction/website/breeder you ordered those from? Also the Plat Cherry Cherry sounds up my alley aswell. I'd like to score a few of those also. I'm talking with Worm now on a few of his BCD's. Idk what it is but I have a raging hardon for anything "cherry" now... lol


Try you some of black cherry dojo and I bet you will love it as we all did around here and fare and wide.get it from bigworm6969.he is a honest person that you can trust and his beans are great..ky


----------



## nbk8ivs (Feb 6, 2017)

Just popped purple honey x4 and will be posting pics here as they progress. 

I'll also be popping space wookie or blackcherry dojo depending on which you guys want to see ran next to the honey. Whichever gets the first few votes is what I'll pop.


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 6, 2017)

Black cherry dojo is my vote.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah BCD


----------



## bottletoke (Feb 6, 2017)

Day 1 of week 7 or day 49


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 6, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> Try you some of black cherry dojo and I bet you will love it as we all did around here and fare and wide.get it from bigworm6969.he is a honest person that you can trust and his beans are great..ky


how was the high with that BCD? got some vegging now in early stage don't know sex yet but if I get a male I will breed it for sure, How was the bag appeal? Really can't wait to see how she does for me


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 6, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Day 1 of week 7 or day 49View attachment 3894723 View attachment 3894722 View attachment 3894724 View attachment 3894725 View attachment 3894726


Please update on the smoke report on that BCD


----------



## bottletoke (Feb 9, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> Please update on the smoke report on that BCD


No idea, not growing any bcd.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 9, 2017)

Cant go wrong with BCD!
Jus started flowering a couple little BCDjo x Locktite's, untopped uncut and they are really happy with the natural life.

One looks to be cola Dom and noding right from the soil up and the other has beautiful full-lush-green lateral branching.. gonna make for some keillllller shots! Male or female their looking like some nice structures!


----------



## nbk8ivs (Feb 10, 2017)

A quick update: I popped 4x purple honey, and 4x space wookie. I know the votes went to the bigworm heavy weight champion bcd. I'll pop those next run! In the meantime I'll update you guys with a germ report. 

I popped the space wookies along side some Tahoe og and the wookies all popped in water with 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch tails. I planted them today and they'll break soil shortly. Either way only one Tahoe cracked the shell with a baby tail while the wookies are already rooting.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 10, 2017)

My Tight Dojo's all germed in under 36 hours..
Same with the Prime Glue..

They love the water more than many other have in the past..

A light scuff and they were off to the races in plain water, and quick to pop up too..

@nbk8ivs my girl and I will be glad to see the wookie show unfold ! any posts down at the dons organic garden thread (organic section) would be more than welcome too, if you ever wanted- I'm sure no one neither here nor there, would complain of that potumentary!


----------



## Dr 4 four (Feb 11, 2017)

Just spend the last 3 days reading this entire thread and ya'll impress the hell outta me! Haven't been on RIU in a while, but I'll be coming back thanks to the community and breeders for all your hard work and sharing your beautiful ladies. BigWorm's bandwagon also just got a little bigger. lol And like others have said, can't go wrong with BCD.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm really enjoying Prime Crystal, tasty and potent.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 14, 2017)

What's the taste like on the PrimeCrystal there, @Greendiand9

Our male TightDojo is stupid stinky..with lush green petioles and not a stripe in sight..Dude is under like 80 w of t5 and is dam near vertical with how serious he's praying .. wish I could load a pic here! seems like ads are working so maybe its a server/space issue that can be solved this week sometime


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 25, 2017)

get ya some bigworm beans and you will be glad you did and you will grow them every year after you try them as I have and love his beans.ky


----------



## WindyCityKush (Feb 25, 2017)

Good ol' KY picking up where he left off lmao


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 25, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Good ol' KY picking up where he left off lmao


What did I say that you did not like?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 25, 2017)

Shout out to the Big Worm Fam!

Snagged the craziest perky shot of the Tight Dojo last night, wish I could post it on RIU, she's so happy in the sealed room.. ended up posting to IG cause it was such a good shot.. def gonna have to post it here once the pics work again! 

Keeping er gravy,

DonT


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 26, 2017)

Anyone know what's in the Scarry Berry? I'm assuming his 97 Moonshine x NL but what's the other part? I'm intrigued


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 26, 2017)

I asked him, and he said he's "keeping the lineage on that one private" @eastcoastmo brothamon


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 26, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> I asked him, and he said he's "keeping the lineage on that one private" @eastcoastmo brothamon


Ah cool, no worries! Cheers brother


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Feb 26, 2017)

ALL Big Worm Gear is 55$ a pack


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 27, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> how was the high with that BCD? got some vegging now in early stage don't know sex yet but if I get a male I will breed it for sure, How was the bag appeal? Really can't wait to see how she does for me


it has a good buzz to it and my friends loved it.bag appeal is very great.and SELLS LIKE HOT CACKS.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Feb 28, 2017)

Tight Dojo #1 at 9 wks. Ready for the chop. She reeks of sour grapes, and is the stickiest in the garden. Tints of pink and purples and frosty.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 28, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Tight Dojo #1 at 9 wks. Ready for the chop. She reeks of sour grapes, and is the stickiest in the garden. Tints of pink and purples and frosty. View attachment 3896700 View attachment 3896701 View attachment 3896703


Looks good windy, got 3 blue matter sprouts above ground my way


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 28, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Tight Dojo #1 at 9 wks. Ready for the chop. She reeks of sour grapes, and is the stickiest in the garden. Tints of pink and purples and frosty. View attachment 3896700 View attachment 3896701 View attachment 3896703


Happy Harvest !!! looks great


----------



## WindyCityKush (Feb 28, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Looks good windy, got 3 blue matter sprouts above ground my way


It's on!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Feb 28, 2017)

harris hawk said:


> Happy Harvest !!! looks great


Thank you! All props go to the Worm


----------



## David Boggs (Mar 1, 2017)

the worm has some good beans..ky


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 1, 2017)

Tight Dojo already showing reddish flowers at the 2 week mark! Just look how happy she is in here!

She has a good sheen on the leaves, a mean stem smell, and frost is appearing.. nice work to the homie @bigworm6969 once again for the steady Betty reddy fire


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 2, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> What's the taste like on the PrimeCrystal there, @Greendiand9
> 
> Our male TightDojo is stupid stinky..with lush green petioles and not a stripe in sight..Dude is under like 80 w of t5 and is dam near vertical with how serious he's praying .. wish I could load a pic here! seems like ads are working so maybe its a server/space issue that can be solved this week sometime


Not good with taste but kind of like apricots.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 2, 2017)

Looking good fellas!


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 2, 2017)

my crystal blue f2's were very blue/cheese smell/flavor. heavy knockout indica buds. still have 9~? i think seeds left ... defintiely going to pop them at some point to find the best.. was impressed with the 2 phenos i grew out.... veeeeeeeeeeerrrrry frosty.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Mar 2, 2017)

Tight Dojo #2 still needs a week or 2. This is at 63 ish days


----------



## David Boggs (Mar 2, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> ALL Big Worm Gear is 55$ a pack


You got any good FEM,BEANS on your web sit in stock??If so please let me know..ky..you can pm me if you like......ky


----------



## WindyCityKush (Mar 4, 2017)

Tight Dojo #2 @ 67 days ish . Taken down. Grape Gas, sticky thick. She's a head turner for sure and loud.


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 8, 2017)

got my dojo here !!!
im not a fan off the taste but get me high
kind off floral but they look amazing
my friend and girl like it doo not me!

8 week flowering 2 days before harvest flush them 10 days
     
im happy i hit the pollen off tight dojo with all mygen
purplekush
cheese
tight dojo
Skywalker OG
chemdag
dossido x crypt keeper


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 8, 2017)

i like to smoke those one !!!cant wait to see what they will look like
purple dojo kusk
cheese dojo
dossido dojo


----------



## WindyCityKush (Mar 9, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> got my dojo here !!!
> im not a fan off the taste but get me high
> kind off floral but they look amazing
> my friend and girl like it doo not me!
> ...


Tight Dojo FTW! We probably have the same pheno. Sour grape on the nose but a floral almost dryer sheet kinda taste, but this shit knocks me out lol great night time smoke. Nice work @swedsteven !


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 9, 2017)

half of my friend like it .but connoiseur like me need a good after taste and i didnt find that in tight do taste like straight flower. i did not smoke all a joint i dont enjoye it . i have a lot off choice round me lol
cant wait to try those bean i create lool
purple dojo kush
 
this is my pk humm...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 15, 2017)

hey folks I been slacking I was having problems getting onto rollitup but I figured it out ill have sum pics tonight I already made my crosses I got sum prime crystal f2, prime crystal x blue kimbo, purple voodoo f5, buckeye purple x purple voodoo, prime crystal x triple purple dojo and kosher kush x double purple dojo so stay tuned


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 15, 2017)

oh yeah I forgot and a shit ton of others to but not a lot but a lot of variation


----------



## Dr 4 four (Mar 15, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey folks I been slacking I was having problems getting onto rollitup but I figured it out ill have sum pics tonight I already made my crosses I got sum prime crystal f2, prime crystal x blue kimbo, purple voodoo f5, buckeye purple x purple voodoo, prime crystal x triple purple dojo and kosher kush x double purple dojo so stay tuned


How soon can you take my money??? lol Don't wanna miss out on these gems.


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Mar 16, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey folks I been slacking I was having problems getting onto rollitup but I figured it out ill have sum pics tonight I already made my crosses I got sum prime crystal f2, prime crystal x blue kimbo, purple voodoo f5, buckeye purple x purple voodoo, prime crystal x triple purple dojo and kosher kush x double purple dojo so stay tuned


Awesomeness!


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Mar 16, 2017)

One of my tight dojo's came down this week after 9 weeks (probably a week or so early)...loads of pink! Grown under 315w CMH in 3 gallon pots running NFTG nutrient line. Got 109g wet, then had a buddy squish it for live rosin...low yields 13% but tons of gas


----------



## bigskymtnguy (Mar 25, 2017)

Just wanted to say that Oregon Elite Seeds is absolutely legit. Just got an order of my BigWormGenetics. I will be doing organic outdoor grow in 30 gallon fabric pots. Going with Blackcherry Dojo Ff3 and 97bluemoonshine X Purple Northern Lights #5 f3. Started the germination today, and will grow indoor until about June 1, and then start to cover and give 12/12 starting July 5. Got to get them in before the Montana early freeze gets to them. On the positive side, the cool nights in the late season really brings out the colors. Any information on what I may expect from these strains outdoors would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## goodro wilson (Mar 25, 2017)

twizzlers


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)

bigskymtnguy said:


> Just wanted to say that Oregon Elite Seeds is absolutely legit. Just got an order of my BigWormGenetics. I will be doing organic outdoor grow in 30 gallon fabric pots. Going with Blackcherry Dojo Ff3 and 97bluemoonshine X Purple Northern Lights #5 f3. Started the germination today, and will grow indoor until about June 1, and then start to cover and give 12/12 starting July 5. Got to get them in before the Montana early freeze gets to them. On the positive side, the cool nights in the late season really brings out the colors. Any information on what I may expect from these strains outdoors would be greatly appreciated.


Cant wait to see ur work my friend


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)

goodro wilson said:


> View attachment 3913269 View attachment 3913270twizzlers


Beautiful job.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey folks im letting a few things out the vault for super cheap 30bucks a pack and still in breeder packs alot of jordan of the island gear


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)

Man i just checked my massages and i missed a few of my friends posts so i appologize for that i hate when that happens but it wasnt on purpose i know sumtimes i get mad when people dont respond back to me but for sum reason i couldnt get login to rollitup for 3 weeks but thats no excuse again sorry


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)

97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights#5 blackcherry dojo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)

Sweet i just figured how to put pics on here with my phone


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)

prime crystal


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)

purple vodoo seeded up with pvf5


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)

purple vodoo f4


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)

30 a pack hit my dm


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## LSD-25 (Apr 2, 2017)

goodro wilson said:


> View attachment 3913269 View attachment 3913270twizzlers


so... what is that Twizzler like as far as smoke goes? what does it taste and smell like? I got some in week 3... I had some testers of the Twizzler.. but i only let it go for about 6 weeks.. all the time my room was still under construction and i didnt get to feed it like it want to. I usually top feed in coco, drain to waste. I really like how vigorous the growth is. and the structure is holy grail status.. super high yeilds. of what looks like and feels like quality hard hitting powerful smoke.. i just couldnt taste or really get the smell of it on my testers..


----------



## Thorhax (Apr 2, 2017)

LSD-25 said:


> so... what is that Twizzler like as far as smoke goes? what does it taste and smell like? I got some in week 3... I had some testers of the Twizzler.. but i only let it go for about 6 weeks.. all the time my room was still under construction and i didnt get to feed it like it want to. I usually top feed in coco, drain to waste. I really like how vigorous the growth is. and the structure is holy grail status.. super high yeilds. of what looks like and feels like quality hard hitting powerful smoke.. i just couldnt taste or really get the smell of it on my testers..


 Let it go at least 8 weeks and you'll like the fruity taste. Not a weak fruity like blue dream, very distinct and tasty


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 2, 2017)

LSD-25 said:


> so... what is that Twizzler like as far as smoke goes? what does it taste and smell like? I got some in week 3... I had some testers of the Twizzler.. but i only let it go for about 6 weeks.. all the time my room was still under construction and i didnt get to feed it like it want to. I usually top feed in coco, drain to waste. I really like how vigorous the growth is. and the structure is holy grail status.. super high yeilds. of what looks like and feels like quality hard hitting powerful smoke.. i just couldnt taste or really get the smell of it on my testers..


My blue twizzlers had a very distinct orange/peachy smell and was pretty good meds. The woman absolutely loved it.


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 3, 2017)

LSD-25 said:


> so... what is that Twizzler like as far as smoke goes? what does it taste and smell like? I got some in week 3... I had some testers of the Twizzler.. but i only let it go for about 6 weeks.. all the time my room was still under construction and i didnt get to feed it like it want to. I usually top feed in coco, drain to waste. I really like how vigorous the growth is. and the structure is holy grail status.. super high yeilds. of what looks like and feels like quality hard hitting powerful smoke.. i just couldnt taste or really get the smell of it on my testers..


I can taste Cherrys and oranges I let them go about 9 weeks this is my 4th run with it and like u say the structure made it my keeper it does yield very nice nugs of strong smoke with great bag appeal it's also very smooth not the loudest weed almost has some sandalwood or incense type smell but the looks and flavor and yield make it a keeper for me


----------



## LSD-25 (Apr 3, 2017)

thanks for all the feedback on the Twizzler... and.... yes ... I thought i was tasting some orange and cherries in there.. and like Thorhax was saying, I like the fact that it is not a fruity like Blue Dream is... not that I don't like Blue dream..I love Blue Dream.. Its just that well... I can get Blue Dream anytime I want it. and I've had it before... so I am very exited about this Twizzler.. On a side note.. I think i have a really nice phenotype of that Gorilla Spirit.. I don't know what strain of parents its leaning toward... but.. it smells like nothing I've ever had..very fuelish with something else that is undescribable and i Love it.. plus it has buds that look like spike balls.. you know like a mace? looks like a keeper too.. Big Up's to Big Worm (and his Crew!!) now i want some Guava smelling stuff..lol.. hook it up Big Worm!!!!!


----------



## LSD-25 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thorhax said:


> Let it go at least 8 weeks and you'll like the fruity taste. Not a weak fruity like blue dream, very distinct and tasty


I think ill let it go 9 weeks.... I still have a multi strain run going... {left over keepers from my test run}.. so I got the. Twizzler #2 and #3, nightfire og, boss's sister, rem, powernap, caramel headband, and buckeye purple.. plus i revegged a fire dank ass pheno of some gorilla spirit.. after this I know what im keeping.. Gorilla Spirit {fuely spike ball pheno}  my personal favorite. Twizzler #3 {a more vigourous sativa like phenotype that has great structure and yields very high, nightfire OG, and Boss's Sister...Im ditching the BP and the Headband.. and gifting the rem and powernap to a friend{ i will get back later}.... Ive never been more exited to grow these strains in my whole life... I have great respect and admiration for the breeders and growers of these great strains... Big Worm has been a God sent to me.. The prices were right and the timing was perfect.. now i got my meds and im again!!!


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 8, 2017)

ALL Big Worm Gear is 55$ per pack


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 8, 2017)

Damn BigWorm doing big things while i've been out of the loop! Keep killing it dude!

I'm run some of the stuff you sent me a couple years ago in the next go   Took a bit of a break but I think I'm back now


----------



## MOSS1310 (Apr 11, 2017)

Does anyone know what the genetics of Twizzlers is?


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 11, 2017)

kosher tangie x cherry pie


----------



## MOSS1310 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks bmgnoot!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey folks how is everyone me im still working but its gonna get ruff my wife was just diagnoised with ms so im gonna be super busy but ill still be makeinv new gear real quick is a list of my upcomeing drop within a week
Prime crystal f2
Purple vodoo f5
Calypso (purple vodoo f4 x buckeye purple)
Double purple kush(kosher kush x double purple dojo)
Purple crystal dojo(triple purple dojo x prime crystal)
Prime knockout(prime crystal x blue kimbo)
And then like 10 buckeye purple crosses very limited
Luke the brave x bep
Kosher kysh x bep
Dcure x bep
Blackcherry creme x bep
Prime crystal x bep
Superstious x bep
Ambulance x bep
Mutant fruit x bep
Blue kimbo x bep
Ill be dropping at dcseedexchange and oregon elite seeds there will be tons of freebies so dont miss out thanks


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 14, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hey folks how is everyone me im still working but its gonna get ruff my wife was just diagnoised with ms so im gonna be super busy but ill still be makeinv new gear real quick is a list of my upcomeing drop within a week
> Prime crystal f2
> Purple vodoo f5
> Calypso (purple vodoo f4 x buckeye purple)
> ...


Purple Voodoo f5


----------



## BushMaster15 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo. Sorry about the HPS. Couldn't make it to my tent before the light kicked on.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 20, 2017)

Purple Voodoo f5 in hand. Thanks a million @bigworm6969! 
Happy 420 to all you big worm beaners!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 20, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hey folks how is everyone me im still working but its gonna get ruff my wife was just diagnoised with ms so im gonna be super busy but ill still be makeinv new gear real quick is a list of my upcomeing drop within a week
> Prime crystal f2
> Purple vodoo f5
> Calypso (purple vodoo f4 x buckeye purple)
> ...


Shit bro, how did I miss that first part of your message! I'm so so sorry to hear about your wife hey, I know what MS can do to people and I really hope it doesn't get like that for your wife. One positive is that tou can treat her with your awesome meds! Time to start working on a super high cbd strain?? You take care mate! Easty


----------



## bottletoke (Apr 21, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hey folks how is everyone me im still working but its gonna get ruff my wife was just diagnoised with ms so im gonna be super busy but ill still be makeinv new gear real quick is a list of my upcomeing drop within a weeks


So sorry to hear about your wife bro, all the best for her and yourself!
Again, soo sorry!


----------



## LSD-25 (Apr 21, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hey folks how is everyone me im still working but its gonna get ruff my wife was just diagnoised with ms so im gonna be super busy but ill still be makeinv new gear real quick is a list of my upcomeing drop within a week


Im doing great Big Worm!!!! im about to fill a 4x10 with nothing but Twizzler.. I love Twizzler!! twizzler is like the Honey Badger of strains.. Twizzler dont care, it just grows.. and i got this pheno of the Gorilla Spirit.. Oh my... Its got buds that look like spike ball maces.. and smells like straight Fuel..hella gassy.. with a tart after taste.. so good.. well worth 55 bucks and 6 months of my life..Ive always been afraid to spend over 200 on a pack of seeds.. are the 200 dollar packs really better genetics? ill find out soon.. ill be ready for more strains next summer..and ill be hitting you up for sure..


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 23, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 3916465 View attachment 3916464 View attachment 3916460


Right on.. if I may ask, which strain is in picture 6 out of the 7 ? Thnx.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 24, 2017)

LSD-25 said:


> thanks for all the feedback on the Twizzler... and.... yes ... I thought i was tasting some orange and cherries in there.. and like Thorhax was saying, I like the fact that it is not a fruity like Blue Dream is... not that I don't like Blue dream..I love Blue Dream.. Its just that well... I can get Blue Dream anytime I want it. and I've had it before... so I am very exited about this Twizzler.. On a side note.. I think i have a really nice phenotype of that Gorilla Spirit.. I don't know what strain of parents its leaning toward... but.. it smells like nothing I've ever had..very fuelish with something else that is undescribable and i Love it.. plus it has buds that look like spike balls.. you know like a mace? looks like a keeper too.. Big Up's to Big Worm (and his Crew!!) now i want some Guava smelling stuff..lol.. hook it up Big Worm!!!!!


In twizzler And blue twizzler you Will fin à guava phéno fi sure, sweet guava Jam like smell


----------



## LSD-25 (Apr 24, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> In twizzler And blue twizzler you Will fin à guava phéno fi sure, sweet guava Jam like smell


I got 6 beans left... I will mess with this Fall, twizzler and O'doyle Rules!!!!!! lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Right on.. if I may ask, which strain is in picture 6 out of the 7 ? Thnx.


I think its peyote purple


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 24, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> I think its peyote purple


Oh ok cool. It sure is a beautiful strain.. I checked out Oregon Elite and it's not showing any of the strains you previously listed in their stock? Have you made that drop, or still in the works? I'd love to work with the PP & also any other strain that has some color to um.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 24, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hey folks how is everyone me im still working but its gonna get ruff my wife was just diagnoised with ms so im gonna be super busy but ill still be makeinv new gear real quick is a list of my upcomeing drop within a week
> Prime crystal f2
> Purple vodoo f5
> Calypso (purple vodoo f4 x buckeye purple)
> ...


Like to really try out that BEP also.. the Blackcherry Creme x BEP sound like a good one aswell. Can't wait to work with those 2 to 3..


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 24, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Oh ok cool. It sure is a beautiful strain.. I checked out Oregon Elite and it's not showing any of the strains you previously listed in their stock? Have you made that drop, or still in the works? I'd love to work with the PP & also any other strain that has some color to um.


Purple Voodoo might tickle your fancy.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 24, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Purple Voodoo might tickle your fancy.View attachment 3930569


Oh hell yeah... I'd love to try her out.. just can't find her in stock.. lol. I checked on OES. No luck. Any suggestions? Thanks bro.


----------



## BushMaster15 (Apr 24, 2017)

Can't find this info anywhere.. About how long is the flowering time of the Blue Matter and the Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo? 
The Y x PG x TD is looking great!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 24, 2017)

my Prime Crystal f1 popped 4/4 (only had 4 left)
cant say the same for black cherry dojo f2, 0/6 & 0/2 on black cherry creme (really wanted those BCC to come thru.. scuffed em vigorously loll) will update when I got something to look at.


----------



## gooeybreeder (Apr 29, 2017)

Maybe something like these might be something of interest to you folks. Pure, real purples needing no cool temps or age to color.









Midnight Snow and an older line Goothunder, which we are bringing back.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Apr 29, 2017)

That midnight snow is dooooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 2, 2017)

man those are Purdy I haven't got to run any of ur gear gooeybreeder I need to you got sum pretty purps, do you know what they test at im trying to get a true purple over 30 percent this year im gonna send all my stuff to dc for testing cause I know the double purple dojo x blackcherry dojo is sum fire man I got one in flower right now im gonna get it tested, wont be long now for the drop im just waiting on sum fancy jars and tamper proof stickers trying to make shit legit but im shooting for next week so hang in there with me oes and dcseedexchange will have my gear thanks to all my rollituppers I know I haven't spent much time here lately but im plaining on starting a site of my own so hopefully everyone will join me thanks and much luv


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## BushMaster15 (May 2, 2017)

Blue matter and Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo buds are starting to swell.. Only about 4 weeks in.. This is going to be a long wait!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 2, 2017)

managed to get 1 black cherry dojo f2 to sprout

also got afew Prime Crystal F1's goin good.

never managed to get any Black Cherry Creme to pop. It is what it is.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 2, 2017)

gooeybreeder said:


> Maybe something like these might be something of interest to you folks. Pure, real purples needing no cool temps or age to color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok hell 2 da yeah!!! So the 1st picture is the Midnight Snow correct? Daummmm.... so you said you guys are bring her back, if so when will this shiznit take place bro?


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 2, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> man those are Purdy I haven't got to run any of ur gear gooeybreeder I need to you got sum pretty purps, do you know what they test at im trying to get a true purple over 30 percent this year im gonna send all my stuff to dc for testing cause I know the double purple dojo x blackcherry dojo is sum fire man I got one in flower right now im gonna get it tested, wont be long now for the drop im just waiting on sum fancy jars and tamper proof stickers trying to make shit legit but im shooting for next week so hang in there with me oes and dcseedexchange will have my gear thanks to all my rollituppers I know I haven't spent much time here lately but im plaining on starting a site of my own so hopefully everyone will join me thanks and much luv


Sounds good bro. Thanks 4 the info. You got that right, I'd be your 1st loyal customer if and when you get up and going on your own site.... are you talking about like a fourm, or more along the lines of your own bank site? Also if you are leaning towards a fourm site, would you have your elite members that are testers for you? I'd love to be in on something of that nature....  wicky wicky... heck yeah, waiting on that drop hommie... can't wait to score me something with Cherry up in it...


----------



## BushMaster15 (May 4, 2017)

Couldn't help it.. Had to post a few more pics of my budlets.. They're about halfway through!


----------



## BushMaster15 (May 4, 2017)

This is my first indoor grow in a loooong time. Seeing these plants flower and the different members greenhouse pictures is making me wish I had a spot to run an outdoor crop. But unfortunately I don't know this county very well at all. I don't want to risk someone finding a pitch or two.


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2017)

I had to reveg this Tight Dojo pheno because the taste and high was as amazing as the macro shots, seen here.. Real Happy to say I'm liking the expressive outcomes of the gear @bigworm6969, as well as their germ rates.

Started some baby Prime Glues and they're looking good too.

Here's a quick Repost, it cured up crazy..



This is just a screen shot of a screen shot and its still amazing AF, lol


----------



## gooeybreeder (May 10, 2017)

If size is your thing........or colors.....or resin....

















Mom Gooey, the resin shot, is 34 years old this year. She's all over the world.
Also pictured , Purple Mayhem


----------



## greencropper (May 10, 2017)

gooeybreeder said:


> If size is your thing........or colors.....or resin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey man, are you going to restock attitudeseedbank again?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 10, 2017)

gooeybreeder said:


> Maybe something like these might be something of interest to you folks. Pure, real purples needing no cool temps or age to color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can we find your gear these days? Should stock some American banks. I'd kill for a pack of some afgooey..

Sorry to BW for going off topic.


----------



## gooeybreeder (May 12, 2017)

Attitude won't be getting any more gear from us and hasn't for two years now. They do not deal with breeders from USA anymore without going through the UK reps. They had issues with the gov over this.
Shortly, as we start our ad run here, I'll hook the site up with ways to get the releases. I thank you all so kindly for your interest and I am sorry if I high jacked this thread. I thank Bigworm for the kindness too.


----------



## BushMaster15 (May 12, 2017)

Blue Matter and Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo at 5 weeks. They're starting to get pretty skunky! Just tossed another Blue Matter into the tent that has vegged for 105 days.


----------



## bellas6 (May 12, 2017)

Can anyone help identify what makes up "Vortex"? I received a 5 pack as freebies. I also just received another freebie that is a Vortex cross with something else. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BushMaster15 (May 12, 2017)

bellas6 said:


> Can anyone help identify what makes up "Vortex"? I received a 5 pack as freebies. I also just received another freebie that is a Vortex cross with something else. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


https://www.leafly.com/sativa/vortex


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 17, 2017)

Damn i luv me fat colorful colas. So folks i dropped sum seeds at dcseedexchange got 6 strains and every order comes with a sickass buckeyepurple crosses theres atleast 14 different ones . soon as i get sum free time ill be sending out sum goodies to all my rollitup peeps for all the luv. Thank you


----------



## needsomebeans (May 17, 2017)

I've got Purple Voodoo F3, Purple Voodoo F5, and Black Cherry Creme breaking through the soil right now. Looking forward to this run.


----------



## BushMaster15 (May 18, 2017)

The Blue Matter and Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo ladies are at 6 weeks from flip now.. They're looking good!


----------



## Dr 4 four (May 18, 2017)

Aww yea, early bird gets the BigWorm over at DCSE now!


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 5, 2017)

Anybody finish a run of scarry berry, 97 blue moonshine x purple northern lights or black cherry dojo? I'm retiring some strains and undecided on what to toss into the bucket next... decisions, decisions...


----------



## Craigson (Jun 5, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Anybody finish a run of scarry berry, 97 blue moonshine x purple northern lights or black cherry dojo? I'm retiring some strains and undecided on what to toss into the bucket next... decisions, decisions...


Lol i have those same 3 in my seedstock, been patiently waiting for reports on them


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 6, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Lol i have those same 3 in my seedstock, been patiently waiting for reports on them


I hate dropping beans blind, I need to know what to expect. Luckily I haven't had a bad strain from the worm cuz he doesn't have any and all 18 worm strains i have grown have been awesome but it's just that it's a tough market out their and I usually grow Gear that is unique to what everybody else is popping so i need to know before i grow 40 plants that might look like something that half the growers in town are growing.


So lets see those scarry berries, bcd's and 97 bm x pnl's!


----------



## Lola Grows (Jun 10, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> Damn i luv me fat colorful colas. So folks i dropped sum seeds at dcseedexchange got 6 strains and every order comes with a sickass buckeyepurple crosses theres atleast 14 different ones . soon as i get sum free time ill be sending out sum goodies to all my rollitup peeps for all the luv. Thank you


I'm just finding out about your seeds. I've checked both seedbanks and they're currently out. Will there be a restock any time soon? Patiently waiting on your purps..........


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 10, 2017)

Yup yup restock this week at @dcseedexchange there the only ones with bigworm gear but definately this week


----------



## Lola Grows (Jun 10, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> Yup yup restock this week at @dcseedexchange there the only ones with bigworm gear but definately this week


Ok, I just ordered a pack from there. Next week I'll order more when they restock. Thank you for replying!! Very excited about your gear.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 12, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> Yup yup restock this week at @dcseedexchange there the only ones with bigworm gear but definately this week


Who hass good fem. girls from there??

illuminati ??


----------



## cadkushfan (Jun 16, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> Yup yup restock this week at @dcseedexchange there the only ones with bigworm gear but definately this week


anywhere to order from canada? Can i order direct from you?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 18, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Anybody finish a run of scarry berry, 97 blue moonshine x purple northern lights or black cherry dojo? I'm retiring some strains and undecided on what to toss into the bucket next... decisions, decisions...





Craigson said:


> Lol i have those same 3 in my seedstock, been patiently waiting for reports on them


Do you guys know the genetic makeup of the Scarry berry by any chance?


----------



## durbanblue (Jun 18, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Do you guys know the genetic makeup of the Scarry berry by any chance?


Big worm is keeping that one unknown for now.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 18, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> Big worm is keeping that one unknown for now.


Ah that's right, he said that a while back hey, cool as! Cheers for the reply man


----------



## bottletoke (Jun 19, 2017)

Seedbanks usually ship across...


----------



## cadkushfan (Jun 26, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Seedbanks usually ship across...


Unfortunately not the one he says carries his genetics


----------



## bellas6 (Jun 27, 2017)

cadkushfan said:


> Unfortunately not the one he says carries his genetics


Try - Jah Earth Collective on IG they carry some worm. They are out of Canada and ship.


----------



## nexus28 (Jul 10, 2017)

cadkushfan said:


> Unfortunately not the one he says carries his genetics


dcseedexchange


----------



## daone (Jul 28, 2017)

Dcseedexchange just restocked Big Worm genetics.


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Jul 28, 2017)

Just got a confirmation call from Paul at DCSE about the Big Worm order. Picked up 2 pks Purple Voodoo f5 and got a free pk of Crystal Sherb. Thanks BW.. I will journal my experience growing.

Peace

Edit: what does F5 mean as far as the genetics go with the PV does any1 know or can Big worm comment on? Does it mean that I should have more of a uniform and stable line or would I see more than one phenotype? I want to get to the bus he posted on IG. Damn it was beautiful. That's what made me get it. Never had any of the parental line or any of the crosses but that bud pic on IG made me say I want it and if it is half as good as it looks

Does any1 have a grow with this and have any input? I have an order coming soon and wanna do it right.


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Jul 31, 2017)

Got my beans from DCSE 

Purple Voodoo F5 (×2 pks) 
Crystal Sherb (freebie)

Can't wait to see what they hittin for.

Peace


----------



## daone (Aug 3, 2017)

BLACKMESSIAH7 said:


> Got my beans from DCSE
> 
> Purple Voodoo F5 (×2 pks)
> Crystal Sherb (freebie)
> ...


I'm just a little jealous I didn't get Crystal Sherb (freebie).


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 8, 2017)

Have some tight dojo cross
Male
Tight Dojo

Female
Purple kush3
 
Cheese3
 
Dosido x crypt keeper3
 
36h and showing root 
Still have like 200 seed


----------



## bottletoke (Aug 17, 2017)

anybody grow the worms scary berry yet? been trying to get grow info on this for a while....


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 17, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> anybody grow the worms scary berry yet? been trying to get grow info on this for a while....


Currently have one in veg. Sativa-leaning, stem rub reveals berry scent (surprise, surprise).


----------



## bottletoke (Aug 18, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Currently have one in veg. Sativa-leaning, stem rub reveals berry scent (surprise, surprise).


Nice, thanks for replying! how's she feeding? have a pic?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 19, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Nice, thanks for replying! how's she feeding? have a pic?


It's still too early to tell what the needs are. I'm in Happy Frog, water only at this point. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## bottletoke (Aug 19, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> It's still too early to tell what the needs are. I'm in Happy Frog, water only at this point. Sorry, no pics.


Sorry brother, thought u where further along then that.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 14, 2017)

Damn its been a minute since i been on here i couldnt even find my thread how is everyone me stressed to the max had to move and shut down shop for a little bit which is eating from the inside out. Anyone looking for any gear i still got plenty left just dm or hit me on ig ill get back to u im alittle slow these days but ill get to u. Thanks for all the pics and info u guys gave if it wasnt for rollitup i woupdnt be the person i am today so thank u @rollitup much appreciation and luv


----------



## Cellardwellar (Sep 15, 2017)

bigworm6969 said:


> Damn its been a minute since i been on here i couldnt even find my thread how is everyone me stressed to the max had to move and shut down shop for a little bit which is eating from the inside out. Anyone looking for any gear i still got plenty left just dm or hit me on ig ill get back to u im alittle slow these days but ill get to u. Thanks for all the pics and info u guys gave if it wasnt for rollitup i woupdnt be the person i am today so thank u @rollitup much appreciation and luv


I bought Tight Dojo and Twizzlers from OES two weeks ago. Can anyone give me insight to these strains? thank you.


----------



## swedsteven (Sep 23, 2017)

Just buy from oes they take credit card finaly

Raspberry glue "Gorrila Glue #4 x Pink Champagne"

Clown royal“A cross between Gorilla Glue #4 and DJ’s Blueberry

Black cherry glue breath "Black Cherry Breath x Black Cherry Glue"


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 8, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Sorry brother, thought u where further along then that.


Just wanted to pass along an update because I know you were looking for info on Scarry Berry. I'm about 5 weeks into flowering now and she's smelling like twizzlers. She feeds about average what I feed every other girl (half strength Fox Farms) and appears to be sensitive to light, so don't let her get too close to your bulbs. I'll try and remember to get you another update after I've harvested.


----------



## swedsteven (Oct 9, 2017)

I like to see frosty bud share


----------



## Magdup (Oct 10, 2017)

I m about to popp my blackcherry dojo and prime crystal during the next 2 days. It s my first run with living organics so i m kind of nervouse. Gonna show you guys some pics if it turns out well. 
Ps: 
A lot of respect to bigworm he s just an awesome guy!! I hope i have the chance to order a lot more of his stuff in the future!!!


----------



## SmokyLungs (Oct 16, 2017)

Anyone thats grown purple voodoo f5? As far as f5 goes how is it like many pheno types or stable? Mainly im concerned with potency really interested because its a purple strain that has diesel in it so is the smoke smell good for a purple strain?


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 19, 2017)

@bigworm6969 when you going to let us know what is in the scary berry, got one plant that out of this world. Will post pics when I get a gap.


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 21, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> @bigworm6969 when you going to let us know what is in the scary berry, got one plant that out of this world. Will post pics when I get a gap.


Which pheno? Thick stem indica looking or stringy and sativa? 9 leaf or 5? I even have 2 that have 7. A pic would be appreciated!


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 21, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Which pheno? Thick stem indica looking or stringy and sativa? 9 leaf or 5? I even have 2 that have 7. A pic would be appreciated!


I actually have 2 that are awesome, the 1st ones stem rub smells like menthol. The 2nd has a oily stem rub that I have not placed the smell yet. Both indica leaning, wide leaves. The 1st one I put into flower by mistake and have revegged so it does not look great, the terepines are smell like menthol then go more body odor and the 2nd one is still vegging. I have 3 others that are nothing special yet. The one I put into flower went purple within a week.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 21, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Which pheno? Thick stem indica looking or stringy and sativa? 9 leaf or 5? I even have 2 that have 7. A pic would be appreciated!


Wish I got that indica one.. I've got the sativa 5 leaf, myself. Bleached the shit out of the top couple inches of the biggest colas that are directly under the lights (600w hps). Still getting that Twizzlers smell (berry & carnauba wax, not the strain itself), but pinched off a tiny bit of a nug and crushed it.. it smelled like orange rind.


----------



## akcom (Oct 22, 2017)

Cannot find an another to this anywhere... got a free five back of Superstitious x Bep. What is Bep?


----------



## Magdup (Oct 22, 2017)

akcom said:


> Cannot find an another to this anywhere... got a free five back of Superstitious x Bep. What is Bep?


Buckeye purple


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 22, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> I actually have 2 that are awesome, the 1st ones stem rub smells like menthol. The 2nd has a oily stem rub that I have not placed the smell yet. Both indica leaning, wide leaves. The 1st one I put into flower by mistake and have revegged so it does not look great, the terepines are smell like menthol then go more body odor and the 2nd one is still vegging. I have 3 others that are nothing special yet. The one I put into flower went purple within a week.


sounds great, im still vegging myself. i have 18 4-5'ers and another 10 or 15 one footers, waiting for the small ones to grow a couple more nodes before i flip.
also vegging 20+ 97 moonshine x purple northern lights, another beautiful strain.....trying to pick which phenos are the winners to run next but they all look great. ill get some pics up later on tonight.


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 22, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Wish I got that indica one.. I've got the sativa 5 leaf, myself. Bleached the shit out of the top couple inches of the biggest colas that are directly under the lights (600w hps). Still getting that Twizzlers smell (berry & carnauba wax, not the strain itself), but pinched off a tiny bit of a nug and crushed it.. it smelled like orange rind.


I prefer 60% sat.dom hybrids, better yields when growing them big. 
how many are you growing? are they all 5 leaf?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 22, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> I prefer 60% sat.dom hybrids, better yields when growing them big.
> how many are you growing? are they all 5 leaf?


Just the one. I didn't have room to run another. I am running God Stomper at the same time, and noticed that the buds look similar in structure (SB is yellowish green and airy to the GS white and chunky), so there may be similar lineage.


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 31, 2017)

Here's sum shots of the scary berry....since it Halloween it fits perfectly!


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 31, 2017)

Oops....here they are


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 31, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Here's sum shots of the scary berry....since it Halloween it fits perfectly!


If those buds turn out anything like mine did, they're going to be huge. Definitely going to try running her again come summertime.


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 31, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> If those buds turn out anything like mine did, they're going to be huge. Definitely going to try running her again come summertime.


same pheno? this is the only one that has a thick strong stalk, my other 2 all have the spaghetti braanching with lots of nodes. looks like they would kick ass in a scrog.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 31, 2017)

Does anyone know if the F3 in Blue Moonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5 F3, is in regards to the NL or the cross as a whole? I grabbed a pack about a month ago and am curious.


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 31, 2017)

LostInEthereal said:


> Does anyone know if the F3 in Blue Moonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5 F3, is in regards to the NL or the cross as a whole? I grabbed a pack about a month ago and am curious.


Unsure but I can tell u those seeds put out a hell of a plant. Just flipped and scwagged yesterday so current pics won't do justice.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 1, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Unsure but I can tell u those seeds put out a hell of a plant. Just flipped and scwagged yesterday so current pics won't do justice.


Awesome brother, that's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 1, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> same pheno? this is the only one that has a thick strong stalk, my other 2 all have the spaghetti braanching with lots of nodes. looks like they would kick ass in a scrog.


Looks fairly similar, though yours are far leafier than mine.


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 2, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Looks fairly similar, though yours are far leafier than mine.


I train them to be like that, i bring the center of the plant to the top.
Now theyre schwazzed and starting to flower, gonna have around 25 tops on most plants while sum will be exceeding 30-35 easily!
Ill post sum pics in a bit.


----------



## natasdaisy (Nov 3, 2017)

just ordered purple voodoo f5 drom dc exchange. OES has bad boy, tight dojo, and prime glue on sale for 35 a pack for anyone interested thats a killer deal


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Nov 3, 2017)

LostInEthereal said:


> Does anyone know if the F3 in Blue Moonshine x Purple Northern Lights #5 F3, is in regards to the NL or the cross as a whole? I grabbed a pack about a month ago and am curious.


I'm pretty sure, correct me if I'm wrong, that Bodhi made the Blue Moonshine × Purple NL#5 f1s


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 4, 2017)

Just dropped 7 prime crystals !


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 4, 2017)

So have what look like 3 males, 1 female and 1 unknown of the scary berry. The female is very indica and has some very citrus terps, this plant has been revegged.


----------



## natasdaisy (Nov 7, 2017)

popped 7 purple voodoo f5, 6 blue kimbo x bep


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 7, 2017)

1 prime crystal is up!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 7, 2017)

Oregon Elite Seed Bank has Primeglue, Tight Dojo and bad boy for $35/pack. As if I need more seeds.


----------



## natasdaisy (Nov 10, 2017)

6 of 6 blue kimboXbep above soil. 6 of 7 purp voodoo above soil, the one that didnt is my fault planted the seed in a solo cup after it cracked and imeadiatly kicked it across the room on accident, oh well still have 8 more purpdoo thats the beauty of 15 seed packs thanks bigworm!


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2017)

Baby girl.... calypso purple (week1) just sharing ....


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2017)

Lola Grows said:


> Baby girl.... calypso purple (week1) just sharing ....


very nice how big of gallons?


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> very nice how big of gallons?


Thank you .. only 5


----------



## green217 (Nov 10, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Oops....here they are


Damn those are indoor trees, no doubt. Can't remember that one strain of Big, but you crushed it! The color on them was beautiful. I'm sure you'll do these beasts justice as well, how tall are they, and how tall do you expect them to get? Super jealous over here with a 7', if that.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2017)

green217 said:


> Damn those are indoor trees, no doubt. Can't remember that one strain of Big, but you crushed it! The color on them was beautiful. I'm sure you'll do these beasts justice as well, how tall are they, and how tall do you expect them to get? Super jealous over here with a 7', if that.


Thank you. I think the stretch is pretty much over ( maybe lol) and I'm guessing she's about 4 1/2 feet . I'll post the results when Baby Girls done.


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 14, 2017)

started week 3 in flower, hit them with pk 13/14 and started my boost and increased the carbs to full dose. these tops are gonna start busting out, already sugaring out. great strain!


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 14, 2017)

green217 said:


> Damn those are indoor trees, no doubt. Can't remember that one strain of Big, but you crushed it! The color on them was beautiful. I'm sure you'll do these beasts justice as well, how tall are they, and how tall do you expect them to get? Super jealous over here with a 7', if that.


thanks, when i grow i try my hardest to do the strain justice.
some are hitting 7' but the plants directly under the gavitas i keep at 6.5....new strains that i flower for the first time stay under 5', cant give them real estate unless i know that they produce like the one below, def gonna give this pheno its own room next time, so far shes def a yielder!


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 15, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> thanks, when i grow i try my hardest to do the strain justice.
> some are hitting 7' but the plants directly under the gavitas i keep at 6.5....new strains that i flower for the first time stay under 5', cant give them real estate unless i know that they produce like the one below, def gonna give this pheno its own room next time, so far shes def a yielder!


Bery nice ! How many plants you flower under them 1k?


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 15, 2017)

thanks but 1k? I'm running 2 rooms with 6k in each.
19 sb's in this room.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 15, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> thanks but 1k? I'm running 2 rooms with 6k in each.
> 19 sb's in this room.


Im just wondering first time on DE and was wondering if i could get 6 plants in 5gallon under each light


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 16, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Im just wondering first time on DE and was wondering if i could get 6 plants in 5gallon under each light


A single de? De works best with more then one cuz the light over lap maintains an even canopy, even light light levels. With only 1 i guess stick with the 5x5 footprint and surround with reflective material. U'll be happy, gavita's are awesome, if knew now what i didnt in the past i would of bought nanolux de's instead. still happy regardless.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 17, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> A single de? De works best with more then one cuz the light over lap maintains an even canopy, even light light levels. With only 1 i guess stick with the 5x5 footprint and surround with reflective material. U'll be happy, gavita's are awesome, if knew now what i didnt in the past i would of bought nanolux de's instead. still happy regardless.


Well the rest a 1k hoods just one DE lol have a total of 6k watts


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 17, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Well the rest a 1k hoods just one DE lol have a total of 6k watts


When gavita makes u a setup for your layout they place the lights closer to the perimeter then the middle. they say the reflection off the wall will work just as overlap from another light. I followed their drawing in 1 room and did my own thing in the other and in less then 2 weeks I changed my design to theirs. The plant's canopy was flat and even, couldn't beleivw it! makes sense when u think about it, place a lamp next to something that has a 90+% reflective rating and its just like having another light that's 90+% right next to it.
If I was u I'd place the de in the middle then use ur other lights around the perimeter..... Don't think anybody would do it any other way but then again I saw sum really fuct up shite on this site before! Lol


----------



## kwigybo88 (Dec 4, 2017)

Anyone know when Purple Voodoo will be back in stock per chance?

Also how does she yield?

Good thread btw.


----------



## predd (Dec 4, 2017)

Careful with the plushberry just got a dud pack....0/10 germination....bigworm said he would replace, but that was months ago ;(.......I'm sure he's a busy man


----------



## natasdaisy (Dec 5, 2017)

kwigybo88 said:


> Anyone know when Purple Voodoo will be back in stock per chance?
> 
> Also how does she yield?
> 
> Good thread btw.


 I have the f5 purpvoodoo going right now bought to flower i will post how they do. I also got blue kimboX buckeye purple going and they are kicking ass in veg. twice as big as the purpvoo, all started at the same time


----------



## natasdaisy (Feb 15, 2018)

buckeye purple x blue kimbo only a couple weeks in


----------



## natasdaisy (Feb 15, 2018)

buckeye purple X blue kimbo


----------



## natasdaisy (Feb 15, 2018)

lol im a dipshit forgot i already posted that once


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 15, 2018)

97BMS
Purple Stomper
Prime Crystal 
All are present day pics


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 16, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> 97BMS
> Purple Stomper
> Prime Crystal
> All are present day pics


The comments on the DC Seedexchange have been correct so far. Seeds popped within a day or so like normal, once they broke the surface of soil they looked great but, they looked like they paused and didn’t do much..... and then BAM it is on!!! Leaves are quite large and healthy. I wished I would have read it before planting. The comments say they like to “go easy on the nutes” thatbis great except I mixed a hot soil for the bottom of the bucket.... we will see. I have a journal going check it out if you guys want.. I’m hoping for some females and purple phenos too!!!


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Feb 16, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> The comments on the DC Seedexchange have been correct so far. Seeds popped within a day or so like normal, once they broke the surface of soil they looked great but, they looked like they paused and didn’t do much..... and then BAM it is on!!! Leaves are quite large and healthy. I wished I would have read it before planting. The comments say they like to “go easy on the nutes” thatbis great except I mixed a hot soil for the bottom of the bucket.... we will see. I have a journal going check it out if you guys want.. I’m hoping for some females and purple phenos too!!!


Looking forward to following along, especially that 97 BMS.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Feb 18, 2018)

deep purple x kush deep purplle x NL maple leaf indica x deep purple 5 lbs plus last October and buds as bigger due to trim method. this very stoney exotic gentic blend. working with gdp, og, lemon g, and ww all budding now outside regens this summer. OG JC


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 19, 2018)

Look at these leaves stretching to the “sun”
97Bluemoonshine


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 19, 2018)

natasdaisy said:


> I have the f5 purpvoodoo going right now bought to flower i will post how they do. I also got blue kimboX buckeye purple going and they are kicking ass in veg. twice as big as the purpvoo, all started at the same time


Got an update bro?


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 23, 2018)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Looking forward to following along, especially that 97 BMS.


Snake eyes, I had one 97BMS and one Purple Stomper...... they are males I’m pretty sure, small balls ..... end of that story


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 24, 2018)

natasdaisy said:


> buckeye purple x blue kimbo only a couple weeks in





Go go n chill said:


> 97BMS
> Purple Stomper
> Prime Crystal
> All are present day pics


That strains sound cool.... anyone of you planing to dust some of them?

Peace


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 24, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> That strains sound cool.... anyone of you planing to dust some of them?
> I have zero experience at that, I wish I did but as of now I’m just a seed popper. I did pull clones though! MY next run will be all BigWorm
> 
> Peace


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 24, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> That strains sound cool.... anyone of you planing to dust some of them?
> 
> Peace


I have zero experience at that. But I did pull some clones


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 24, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> That strains sound cool.... anyone of you planing to dust some of them?
> 
> Peace


My fan leaves look like bratwursts! Phat


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Worm spits out some purp fire


----------



## natasdaisy (Mar 8, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Got an update bro?


buckey X blue kimbo about a month to go 
pics are a little light washed its bright as hell in there between the cobs and the cmh. new growth is green fades purple, grows more green and fades again


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 8, 2018)

natasdaisy said:


> buckey X blue kimbo about a month to goView attachment 4102376 View attachment 4102377
> pics are a little light washed its bright as hell in there between the cobs and the cmh. new growth is green fades purple, grows more green and fades again


How tall are they? I popped one bean each of purple Stomper and 97 blue moon shine,I also popped three Primecrystals . The 97 blue moon shine and the purple stomore or both males. Both of them grew really well around a foot tall in 6 weekswith big leaves, stem and stalks. The root balls are-incredible. The prime Crystal‘s crew much much slower and very squat they have not shown their sex yet.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 8, 2018)

natasdaisy said:


> buckey X blue kimbo about a month to goView attachment 4102376 View attachment 4102377
> pics are a little light washed its bright as hell in there between the cobs and the cmh. new growth is green fades purple, grows more green and fades again


I cut some clones and they rooted within 4 to 5 days


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 9, 2018)

natasdaisy said:


> buckey X blue kimbo about a month to goView attachment 4102376 View attachment 4102377
> pics are a little light washed its bright as hell in there between the cobs and the cmh. new growth is green fades purple, grows more green and fades again


Here is the Purple Stomper , I chopped her this morning, 3gal pot 12” tall. The tag is the date I put the seed to dirt.


----------



## natasdaisy (Mar 9, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> How tall are they? I popped one bean each of purple Stomper and 97 blue moon shine,I also popped three Primecrystals . The 97 blue moon shine and the purple stomore or both males. Both of them grew really well around a foot tall in 6 weekswith big leaves, stem and stalks. The root balls are-incredible. The prime Crystal‘s crew much much slower and very squat they have not shown their sex yet.


barely any stretch at all shortest strain i have going all the others are sativa don and stretch 2-300%


----------



## natasdaisy (Mar 15, 2018)

more buckeye kimbo


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 15, 2018)

My purple stopper and 97 blue moonshine both turned out to be males. Two of the three prime Crystal or female so I shot the one down looking forward to seeing what phenos I get


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 15, 2018)

I cut clones of the Purple Stomper and 97bluemoonshine and they rooted in 3 days


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 18, 2018)

Oops my Prime Crystals might not be females.... I came home after 3 days and one has what looks like balls..... damn, snake eyes again


----------



## natasdaisy (Mar 22, 2018)

cut down buckeye x blue kimbo #1 last night, im impressed so far really hope the purple smells come through in the taste


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 22, 2018)

natasdaisy said:


> View attachment 4110147 View attachment 4110148cut down buckeye x blue kimbo #1 last night, im impressed so far really hope the purple smells come through in the taste


How big is the plant her buds don’t look that big. I’m not being negative I’m just trying to get a perspective of what I’m looking at I love that purple


----------



## Grower899 (Mar 23, 2018)

Anyone know when well get new drop?


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 24, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Anyone know when well get new drop?


Following him on IG?


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 24, 2018)

Day21 of flower for 2 Prime Crystals, they showed pistils really well about 3 days ago and already they are getting frosty, I’m excited!!


----------



## Go go n chill (Apr 4, 2018)

My Prime Crystals are frosting up really nice, no pics today I apologize BUT they smell amazing!!!! No skunk ALL berry. I’m new to growing and I have never smelled a cannabis plant like that!!!!! Wow


----------



## mosthighgenetics (May 18, 2018)

hey guys!!!
big worm 
im teying to find the genetics 
of bad boy and jah makin me cray cray 
prime glue
oregon elite has them 

if anyone knows lmk
im def interested


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 18, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I follow this guy on IG, nothing but fire.


Nice to hear , glad I picked up a pack of Twizzlers :0)


----------



## BushMaster15 (May 20, 2018)

I had a great harvest with Big Worms Blue Matter.. I averaged around 3oz-5oz/plant under a 600w HPS.


----------



## madininagyal (May 21, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Nice to hear , glad I picked up a pack of Twizzlers :0)


Pure fire i got a guava pheno from blue twizzler really yummy, twizzler more on a citrus pineapple smell both very frosty


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 21, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Pure fire i got a guava pheno from blue twizzler really yummy, twizzler more on a citrus pineapple smell both very frosty


You're killing me , I want to pop it so bad w/ my Kind 750 sitting in the box waiting to find somewhere to grow


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 21, 2018)

So many sweet purple nugs makes me wanna grab a pack & go Purple Buckeye hunting 
but I already got a pack of Melvanetics , went cheap & got
Mel's Punch = Mels Orange F6 #1 x Banana Buckeye (Orgnkd Banana OG x Buckeye Purple)

Plus a free pack of 
The Evelyn = N.L.#5 x Buckeye Purple

No need to buy Buckeye Purple crosses, I'm gonna miss out on Big Worms purple line


----------



## madininagyal (May 21, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> So many sweet purple nugs makes me wanna grab a pack & go Purple Buckeye hunting
> but I already got a pack of Melvanetics , went cheap & got
> Mel's Punch = Mels Orange F6 #1 x Banana Buckeye (Orgnkd Banana OG x Buckeye Purple)
> 
> ...


If you look à couple page back, if you looking for purple flower and green stem you Will see bigworm strain Will make you happy


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 21, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> If you look à couple page back, if you looking for purple flower and green stem you Will see bigworm strain Will make you happy


I've seen em but my collection is already over 1250 & for purple I'm gonna start w/ BC Bud Depot - the Purp, Ultimate Purple Bodhi - Purple Sunshine & the Evelyn , I'm happy w/ my one pack of Twizzlers from BW


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 1, 2018)

My Prime Crystal plants by Bigworm dried and cured are super dense and heavy. Nice smoke and buzz too


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 1, 2018)

Where's the best place to order from Big Worm?

based on another Thread about best blackberry plants I'm going to run some of his gear this fall, thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Where's the best place to order from Big Worm?
> 
> based on another Thread about best blackberry plants I'm going to run some of his gear this fall, thanks in advance for the info!


DC seed exchange


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jun 2, 2018)

Sorry took so long but OG JC took his winter OG, GDP, bought seeds MI. and WW, Lemon G seeds that popped out of one bud in both sacks. The seeds I planted 2 weeks after my OG and Granddaddy Purps. They veg. a short time by xmas 12/12 oh I grew 6 cobra, auto's, by March 8, 2018 they were done. I leave small leaves and buds and back to 24hrs 7 days until Spring planting May 8, 2018 . These regens, I call them, took 32 of them out of 70 and most thought time to bud or they are the autos I mixed them up no labels, surprise. So the shock of 24 to outdoors mixed msg. They look kool coming back to life from a leaf to a full plant. They show SOG as they split everywhere the female pod unravels forms a single large leaf and off she goes. Guaranteed female and you know the smoke cause you just smoked it. The purps and Og strongest. The White widow uniform leaves dark army green has excellent taste and buzz. The lemon g needed more time outside now we will see. That my update oh I am growing bag weed 100zip beautiful seeds making 18 inches already and showing sex due to light change. Life is great. OG Jewish Connisor


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 7, 2018)

OES is closing out BigWorm so if you wanted to get Tight Dojo or Jamaican Me Crazy for half price ($30 a pack I think) now is your chance.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 7, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> OES is closing out BigWorm so if you wanted to get Tight Dojo or Jamaican Me Crazy for half price ($30 a pack I think) now is your chance.


OES?


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 7, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> OES?


Oregon Elite Seeds... I forgot they had a mini-scandal here on RIU because they screwed up a site switchover and new accounts had the same identifiers as old ones and other people's contact info was showing up in your account. They say they fixed it, whatever, fair warning as tolerance for this sort of thing varies a lot.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 7, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Oregon Elite Seeds... I forgot they had a mini-scandal here on RIU because they screwed up a site switchover and new accounts had the same identifiers as old ones and other people's contact info was showing up in your account. They say they fixed it, whatever, fair warning as tolerance for this sort of thing varies a lot.


I had no idea what OES was. I have enough BW genetics to last me atleast 3 more grows not counting if I start pulling clones from the phenos that I like and grow them atleast a second go around. Thx


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jun 7, 2018)

You guys must be west to make so many different hybrids with the craziest names. This OG JC Ohio still not legal but you have had time to do this testing and experimenting my kudos to you. I wish I could mess with so many different strains. I try it but one person sometimes overwhelms me the work that always needs done. I made some beans started crossing them and fell in love of the genetic end of the game. I see you like the purple added to all and this moon-rock stuff like is it full of dab oil hardens dipped 3 times to dry? Anyway that what I heard. This site is the only place to hear news as friends and customers are far and few between dead, in jail, or don't give a shit just smokes it. Keep up the good work men. I got outdoor regens from my winter grow of OG White Widow, Lemon G, and Granddaddy Purps. There outside and took of like a SOG so many main stems now. My cobra auto flowers from winter 3 that went outside budding fully already to the switch of 24 hrs on to outside light. They were ready so quick heard of Cobra a potent auto you mess with them Big Worm? I will try you beans out soon they look powerful and so do your followers comments about results. OG JC


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jun 7, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> aweome thread traxxx, thank you so much I stand behind everything a 100% so if anybody has any troubles get up with me, thanks


Hey thanks for the tip to look you up. I will be a follower of the beans you are so kool I wanted to do what you have been doing on a smaller scale lots of hard work how do you do it man? OG JC


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jun 7, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Where's the best place to order from Big Worm?
> 
> based on another Thread about best blackberry plants I'm going to run some of his gear this fall, thanks in advance for the info!


So did you place and receive your order? Someone says hes not active?? OG JC


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 6, 2018)

hello folks long time no hear from my rollituppers how is everyone im doing so so its hard taking care of plants and kids and my wife but I got a new drop coming soon well this week at dcseedexchange its a lot of pink lady crosses and a few plushberry crosses and a lot of freebies so keep ur eyes peeled sorry for not being so active here its just so simplier to do stuff on ig but I really love this place and I will always check back in every now and then thanks peeps hope everyone is doing good much luv


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 6, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> hello folks long time no hear from my rollituppers how is everyone im doing so so its hard taking care of plants and kids and my wife but I got a new drop coming soon well this week at dcseedexchange its a lot of pink lady crosses and a few plushberry crosses and a lot of freebies so keep ur eyes peeled sorry for not being so active here its just so simplier to do stuff on ig but I really love this place and I will always check back in every now and then thanks peeps hope everyone is doing good much luv


I’m dropping next week bro


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Aug 6, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> hello folks long time no hear from my rollituppers how is everyone im doing so so its hard taking care of plants and kids and my wife but I got a new drop coming soon well this week at dcseedexchange its a lot of pink lady crosses and a few plushberry crosses and a lot of freebies so keep ur eyes peeled sorry for not being so active here its just so simplier to do stuff on ig but I really love this place and I will always check back in every now and then thanks peeps hope everyone is doing good much luv


These should be some fire folks, be sure you are signed up for our newsletter to be the first to be notified when the @bigworm6969 will be live later this week


----------



## predd (Aug 8, 2018)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> These should be some fire folks, be sure you are signed up for our newsletter to be the first to be notified when the @bigworm6969 will be live later this week


My plushberry were complete duds 0 percent germ rate I bought from u guys...I contacted bigworm who said he would replace and then never did. This is about a year ago or longer


----------



## kindnug (Aug 8, 2018)

predd said:


> My plushberry were complete duds 0 percent germ rate I bought from u guys...I contacted bigworm who said he would replace and then never did. This is about a year ago or longer


Germination rates should be an easy test b4 sending out seeds.
Seems like there would be more than 1 complaint if all of the plushberry seeds weren't germinating.

Pretty lame to agree to send replacements + never do it though.
Maybe he was waiting to see if any1 else had germ issues, no idea.


----------



## predd (Aug 8, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Germination rates should be an easy test b4 sending out seeds.
> Seems like there would be more than 1 complaint if all of the plushberry seeds weren't germinating.
> 
> Pretty lame to agree to send replacements + never do it though.
> Maybe he was waiting to see if any1 else had germ issues, no idea.


Yeah it should be pretty easy! they were small and black I do recall as I've never had a full pack not germ. I gave it one shot with bigworm and moved on to other genetics, but I figured with the new release maybe the squeeky wheel might get some oil.


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 8, 2018)

Bigworm has always gotten back with me when I have questions concerning his strains. Everything I’ve poppef of his grew, I lost a couple but that was grower error. I’ll post pics of seeds tonight if I get a chance. I just dropped in water last night..... killer kimbo, 97 Bluemoonshine and Purple Stomper.... 19 seeds in all I think


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Aug 8, 2018)

predd said:


> My plushberry were complete duds 0 percent germ rate I bought from u guys...I contacted bigworm who said he would replace and then never did. This is about a year ago or longer


Please email me and we'll make it right, apologies.


----------



## predd (Aug 8, 2018)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Please email me and we'll make it right, apologies.


Thankyou, I will contact you today


----------



## predd (Aug 8, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Bigworm has always gotten back with me when I have questions concerning his strains. Everything I’ve poppef of his grew, I lost a couple but that was grower error. I’ll post pics of seeds tonight if I get a chance. I just dropped in water last night..... killer kimbo, 97 Bluemoonshine and Purple Stomper.... 19 seeds in all I think


Yeah ,I've grown out forbidden space fruit, Twizzler f2, space wookie and black cherry creme, all germed easy and I found something nice in all except the spacefruit(very fluffy). I'm still running my space wookie today (lavender fuel resin bomb) and this is years later! Looking forward to revisiting something BW again with this refund I had long written off.


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 8, 2018)

predd said:


> Yeah ,I've grown out forbidden space fruit, Twizzler f2, space wookie and black cherry creme, all germed easy and I found something nice in all except the spacefruit(very fluffy). I'm still running my space wookie today (lavender fuel resin bomb) and this is years later! Looking forward to revisiting something BW again with this refund I had long written off.


I’ll look up those strains, good luck


----------



## Lola Grows (Aug 8, 2018)

predd said:


> My plushberry were complete duds 0 percent germ rate I bought from u guys...I contacted bigworm who said he would replace and then never did. This is about a year ago or longer


I got a pack of calypso purple voodoo by Worm from Dc , 2 females only 1 turned slightly purple. The rest males or just didn’t sprout. You win some, you lose some lol.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 8, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> I got a pack of calypso purple voodoo by Worm from Dc , 2 females only 1 turned slightly purple. The rest males or just didn’t sprout. You win some, you lose some lol.


I grew out a lot of his stuff out doors and it blew my mind how good his beans did in ky.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 8, 2018)

predd said:


> Yeah ,I've grown out forbidden space fruit, Twizzler f2, space wookie and black cherry creme, all germed easy and I found something nice in all except the spacefruit(very fluffy). I'm still running my space wookie today (lavender fuel resin bomb) and this is years later! Looking forward to revisiting something BW again with this refund I had long written off.


forbidden space fruit grew out great outdoors.over 8 pounds on one plant
grown in ky.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 8, 2018)

predd said:


> Yeah ,I've grown out forbidden space fruit, Twizzler f2, space wookie and black cherry creme, all germed easy and I found something nice in all except the spacefruit(very fluffy). I'm still running my space wookie today (lavender fuel resin bomb) and this is years later! Looking forward to revisiting something BW again with this refund I had long written off.


Homie everyone that knows me knows customer service is most important to me i did send out another package to you and u never said nothing until now i thought u got ur gear but i use envelopes and stamps and every now and then sum dont make it i wish u would have said something a long time ago anyways hit me in dm so i can get this straighten out thanks


----------



## Lola Grows (Aug 9, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I grew out a lot of his stuff out doors and it blew my mind how good his beans did in ky.


You think his strains do better outside? I made beans calypso x calypso , I’m running other strains indoors right now but could try with the ones I made next summer outside.


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Aug 9, 2018)

@bigworm6969 Pink Lady Lineup coming very soon:

Pink Mountain (Mountain Orange x Pink Lady)
Sweetz (Birthday Cake x Pink Lady)
Pink Soda Pop (Chem Soda Cookies x Pink Lady)
Purple Dub (U Dub x Pink Lady)
Lady Dojo (Purple Crystal Dojo x Pink Lady)
Banana Slam (Strawberry Banana x Pink Lady)
Witchcraft (Calypso [Purple Pheno] x Pink Lady)
Pink Power (Blue Power x Plushberry)
Berry Ballz (Blueballs x Plushberry)
Purple Wipeout (Erza Scarlet [Purple Pheno] x Pink Lady)
Testers: Dosido x Pink Lady


----------



## predd (Aug 10, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> Homie everyone that knows me knows customer service is most important to me i did send out another package to you and u never said nothing until now i thought u got ur gear but i use envelopes and stamps and every now and then sum dont make it i wish u would have said something a long time ago anyways hit me in dm so i can get this straighten out thanks


Thanks bigworm!


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 11, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> You think his strains do better outside? I made beans calypso x calypso , I’m running other strains indoors right now but could try with the ones I made next summer outside.


I only grow outdoors but some indoor growing soon.i bet his beans also grow indoores.IT IS ALL ABOUT THE MAN GROWING MOOR THEN THE BEANS IF there good outdoor they will grow good indoor,for a good friend my mine grew his beans indoor and it was killer smoke.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 13, 2018)

Hey I've been told this is the place to come for purple strains I've been on the hunt for few years now but closest purple strain I had was tga qurkle but that only had hues of purple on the leaf but nothing on the bud it self what your most purple strain and where can I buy it ?


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 13, 2018)

Hey Bigworm been looking for some purple strains for a few years now and have not been so lucky Iv only ever had a tga qurkle that had some purple hues but nothing on the bud would love to know your most purple strain and where I can buy some thanks bro any help would be massive


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 13, 2018)

Bigworm on sale at oes.. great stuff


----------



## Lola Grows (Aug 13, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I only grow outdoors but some indoor growing soon.i bet his beans also grow indoores.IT IS ALL ABOUT THE MAN GROWING MOOR THEN THE BEANS IF there good outdoor they will grow good indoor,for a good friend my mine grew his beans indoor and it was killer smoke.


I grow indoors. Occasionally I’ll toss a plaint outdoors but I prefer to control my environment. 
I asked because I noticed in the description how well the plants thrived outside. I slightly disagree with that part about the grower, because people have different levels of tolerance.
Maybe because I smoke Berners Gelato & The jungle boys strains , I was expecting a smoke on that level. Grew out a thug pug at the same time and it ended being the 
“Killer smoke” you speak of. Maybe I purchased the wrong strain or something.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Aug 16, 2018)

Just ordered a pack of the pink soda pop! Sounds delicious!


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 16, 2018)

If you wount purple bigworm is the man.my purple plants last year got BIG and was purple from the start to the end and it was not cold weather turning them purple it was the strain I grew.My purple pot beans had a VERRY DAM GOOD HIGH and that's hard to get.400 a oz fast as you could bag it up.Ask bigworm as I did and grow what he tells you to get purple.BIGWORM GET TO MAKING FEM, BEANS for us old men don't need to grow males no longer we need every fem, plant we can grow.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Aug 17, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> If you wount purple bigworm is the man.my purple plants last year got BIG and was purple from the start to the end and it was not cold weather turning them purple it was the strain I grew.My purple pot beans had a VERRY DAM GOOD HIGH and that's hard to get.400 a oz fast as you could bag it up.Ask bigworm as I did and grow what he tells you to get purple.BIGWORM GET TO MAKING FEM, BEANS for us old men don't need to grow males no longer we need every fem, plant we can grow.


Where can I get his gear and what strains should I be looking at


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Aug 17, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Where can I get his gear and what strains should I be looking at


Dc seed exchange! I’ve never run any of his gear so I have no input on strains. But DCSE is 100% legit.


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 17, 2018)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Just ordered a pack of the pink soda pop! Sounds delicious!


Same here, I grabbed two packs of them. They should be really nice. I had my eye on Jaws' Chem Soda Cookies when they were around anyway so this sounds like a great combination.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 18, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Where can I get his gear and what strains should I be looking at


send big worm a pm and tell him what you like and he will tell you what beans you need.he is a honest man that will stear you the rite way to some good purple beans and others so just ask the man about his beans.


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 18, 2018)

I started my next grow, all Bigworm...dropped 19 seeds. Only had 6 germinate. I’m not sure what happened but I’ve already dropped about 10 more! Hoping for some good color


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 18, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I started my next grow, all Bigworm...dropped 19 seeds. Only had 6 germinate. I’m not sure what happened but I’ve already dropped about 10 more! Hoping for some good color


Ouch! Sorry to hear about the poor germ rates. I hope these next ten give you something special!


----------



## predd (Aug 19, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Ouch! Sorry to hear about the poor germ rates. I hope these next ten give you something special!


I went 0 for 10 not even a tail on my PB....so he did a lot better than me lol


----------



## predd (Aug 19, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> Homie everyone that knows me knows customer service is most important to me i did send out another package to you and u never said nothing until now i thought u got ur gear but i use envelopes and stamps and every now and then sum dont make it i wish u would have said something a long time ago anyways hit me in dm so i can get this straighten out thanks


Still waiting on the tracking numbers you said you would give me.........is the package even sent.....I'm getting a deja a vu


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

Homie everyone knows customer service is most important to him, so you get ignored


----------



## predd (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Homie everyone knows customer service is most important to him, so you get ignored


I bought a pack of DUD PLUSHBERRY and contacted him, he said he would replace them....I never received the package, then I complain again when I see a PLUSHBERRY release....that really got some attention right away because we don't want negative publicity on new drops do we! So I got told to pick 3 strains and he would ship em with tracking numbers...9 or 10 days ago....again nothing. So so far it feels like I've been SOLD DUDS had smoke blown up my ass then lied to and then had smoke blown up my ass a second time...........how should I rate this customer service.....A+ or just an A........maybe next time I get 10 free packs on packages never sent!.........On a side note maybe there is a real issue with germ rates on all his plushberry gear


----------



## Brobeans (Aug 19, 2018)

I took a break this season but last season I ran only big worm gear and it did great for a guerilla grow. Was amazed at all the trichs and the color. Definitely doing another big worm round next season to stock up again lol


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 19, 2018)

His Prime Crystal was a nice plant, nice trich production and pleasant smell but no color in my phenos.


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 19, 2018)

Brobeans said:


> I took a break this season but last season I ran only big worm gear and it did great for a guerilla grow. Was amazed at all the trichs and the color. Definitely doing another big worm round next season to stock up again lol


I’m hoping for something nice out of this grow. Something other than green.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I’m hoping for something nice out of this grow. Something other than green.


I'm hoping they germinate for you, others having trouble poppin his beans
Purple buds are beautiful, but I've only had a few purple clone-lys that have the power also (GSC/Forbidden Fruit)
Urkle/Grape ape were good flavors for concentrates, but the buzz from their flowers never really hit the spot for me.


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> I'm hoping they germinate for you, others having trouble poppin his beans
> Purple buds are beautiful, but I've only had a few purple clone-lys that have the power also (GSC/Forbidden Fruit)
> Urkle/Grape ape were good flavors for concentrates, but the buzz from their flowers never really hit the spot for me.


I’ve grown bloody skunk purple Kush and black cream. All had nice buzz and purple AF, except the Purple Kush... my pheno was green but big. I found Bigworm while looking for purple regular seeds. I’ve only ordered once from him, my grow area isn’t that big, so a few beans can go a long way. I bought 3 packs but he sent me like 5 or 6 packs. My seeds aren’t popping like I’m used to but I’m not pointing fingers at him.I’m not a breeder or an experienced grower so that’s where I stand. The guy has been cordial to me and answered all my questions Cannabis related. Idk maybe with F1&2 you get a lot of variables right out of the gate. Like I said I’m new to growing and new to this forum so I try to walk softly, listen, read, practice and repeat.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 19, 2018)

BIGWORM BEANS I HAVE ALWAYS HAD 100 PERCENT OF MY BEANS POP AND HIS BEANS ARE GREAT AND HE IS very honest.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 21, 2018)

predd said:


> I bought a pack of DUD PLUSHBERRY and contacted him, he said he would replace them....I never received the package, then I complain again when I see a PLUSHBERRY release....that really got some attention right away because we don't want negative publicity on new drops do we! So I got told to pick 3 strains and he would ship em with tracking numbers...9 or 10 days ago....again nothing. So so far it feels like I've been SOLD DUDS had smoke blown up my ass then lied to and then had smoke blown up my ass a second time...........how should I rate this customer service.....A+ or just an A........maybe next time I get 10 free packs on packages never sent!.........On a side note maybe there is a real issue with germ rates on all his plushberry gear


Man your really impatient your getting free shit and your complaining about it . i dont have to give u shit but i am i could easly be like most of the other guys and be like u dont know how to grow thats why they didnt pop but i didnt i was gonna send u not 3 but my whole line up for being patient it just so happened my wife was in the hosiptal for 8 days cause she went blind due to her ms well really the doctors dont know why and i wasnt worring about anything but my wife but since u said ur gonna throw out my shit if i send it im not gonna send nothing damn why are people so impatient it ant like its a micracle cure to a diease its just seeds damn i never understood that i guess cause im laid so now u told everybody what happened and u rated me a f please stay off of my thread


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 21, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> Man your really impatient your getting free shit and your complaining about it . i dont have to give u shit but i am i could easly be like most of the other guys and be like u dont know how to grow thats why they didnt pop but i didnt i was gonna send u not 3 but my whole line up for being patient it just so happened my wife was in the hosiptal for 8 days cause she went blind due to her ms well really the doctors dont know why and i wasnt worring about anything but my wife but since u said ur gonna throw out my shit if i send it im not gonna send nothing damn why are people so impatient it ant like its a micracle cure to a diease its just seeds damn i never understood that i guess cause im laid so now u told everybody what happened and u rated me a f please stay off of my thread


Hope she recovers quickly man. MS sucks like cancer


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 21, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Hope she recovers quickly man. MS sucks like cancer


Thank you brother her sight is back but i dont think she will ever get better i keep hearing that it wont be long and she willbe in a wheel chair she already has a kane its just really stressful then to get in on here and get bitched at by impatient people that dont know what im going thru sucks alot it really makes me not even want to make seeds anymore


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2018)

Bigworm..

Still got the first seeds you gifted me,+ another homie hooked me up with some others..
 
Fire


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 21, 2018)

I really try my best to make everyone happy yeah im slow but i try to do everything i say im gonna due i try to make good strains for a fair price and give out freebies and do seed giveaways i dont come on rollitup as much as i use to buti try to stop in once a week if anyone has any trouble with germ rates or hermis feel free to voice ur opinion im not tring to hide anything but atleast let me try to make it right and give me sum time to do sobefore jumping to conclusions please thats all i ask ill do my best to make it right . i really was gonna send dude 9 packs of seeds for being patient but he said not to which sucks cause there goes a unhappy customer that probabily hates me now over sum seeds but anyways i just pop a shit ton of my older stuff that are true purple strains so it wont be long. Thanks for letting me vent alittle


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> Bigworm..
> 
> Still got the first seeds you gifted me,+ another homie hooked me up with some others..
> View attachment 4184599
> Fire


Oh yeah damn u got original stuff sum of my first strains i remember before them strains i made like 1000 purple vodoo and gave them all away and then made more and gave away i know you gave away alot of seeds also but it seems like its never enough to keep everyone happy what to do i need to do. Not let this shit bother me but it does i just want happy people growing happy weed


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 21, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> Thank you brother her sight is back but i dont think she will ever get better i keep hearing that it wont be long and she willbe in a wheel chair she already has a kane its just really stressful then to get in on here and get bitched at by impatient people that dont know what im going thru sucks alot it really makes me not even want to make seeds anymore


 Well then just step back from breeding unless it is your bread and butter and in that case you’ll have to just push through it you know? 
My very best friend brother from another mother has MS and I know it sucks so much uncertainty sometimes


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 21, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> Thank you brother her sight is back but i dont think she will ever get better i keep hearing that it wont be long and she willbe in a wheel chair she already has a kane its just really stressful then to get in on here and get bitched at by impatient people that dont know what im going thru sucks alot it really makes me not even want to make seeds anymore


Hang in their bro best wishes still love that cross you made wish I still had more of the space wookie I think it was called very nice genetics don’t stop doing what you are gifted with because of ungrateful members


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 21, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> I really try my best to make everyone happy yeah im slow but i try to do everything i say im gonna due i try to make good strains for a fair price and give out freebies and do seed giveaways i dont come on rollitup as much as i use to buti try to stop in once a week if anyone has any trouble with germ rates or hermis feel free to voice ur opinion im not tring to hide anything but atleast let me try to make it right and give me sum time to do sobefore jumping to conclusions please thats all i ask ill do my best to make it right . i really was gonna send dude 9 packs of seeds for being patient but he said not to which sucks cause there goes a unhappy customer that probabily hates me now over sum seeds but anyways i just pop a shit ton of my older stuff that are true purple strains so it wont be long. Thanks for letting me vent alittle


When you get that purple stuff growing REVERSE some and make FEM, BEANS And I WILL buy a shit load for me and friends.I ask first so don't forget me.If you don't wount to make fem, beans just let me know and I will buy reg, one and make fem, beans this winter for spring.Also I pray your wife gets to doing beater and I hope you get to relaxing some now that she is home.take care old friend.


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 22, 2018)

Brobeans said:


> I took a break this season but last season I ran only big worm gear and it did great for a guerilla grow. Was amazed at all the trichs and the color. Definitely doing another big worm round next season to stock up again lol


What strain?


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 22, 2018)

I’ve never changed my bean popping routine until this attempt. It’s very possible that it’s the reason I had a poor germination rate. I propagated the seeds in a dirty drain dish, it was never sanitized. I’ve always used a sanitized dish and clean hands. And I probably kept them to wet. Bigworm offered to replenish my stock free of charge. I declined because everyone is innocent until proven guilty. Like I said.... read, listen, practice and repeat


----------



## predd (Aug 23, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> Man your really impatient your getting free shit and your complaining about it . i dont have to give u shit but i am i could easly be like most of the other guys and be like u dont know how to grow thats why they didnt pop but i didnt i was gonna send u not 3 but my whole line up for being patient it just so happened my wife was in the hosiptal for 8 days cause she went blind due to her ms well really the doctors dont know why and i wasnt worring about anything but my wife but since u said ur gonna throw out my shit if i send it im not gonna send nothing damn why are people so impatient it ant like its a micracle cure to a diease its just seeds damn i never understood that i guess cause im laid so now u told everybody what happened and u rated me a f please stay off of my thread


Impatient, that's funny...it's been 11 months! I really don't care about beans,I didn't ask for anything free, just replace the duds you sold me, I have enough to last me a lifetime(thanks greenpoint) It's the fact I feel you've been dishonest with me is what bothers me, I've been sold dud's before by greenpoint (the s1 fiasco) I didn't make a stink because Gu made it right in a timely fashion, in fact u take the prize for my 1st issue in 8 years on this site(well played).This is only the second pack in 10 years with a 0 % germ rate.... You never communicate to say anything is sent or did you receive those? this would be standard if you mail someone something, you also stopped coming on RIU for a good 30 or 40 days after u said u would send the 1st replacements. Your actions mirrored your 1st actions also..said you would send them...then not online for 10 days.
In all honesty I feel u handle your business like a teenager and the only reason you are on this thread is for damage control, because that might actually effect your pocket book. I plan on giving a honest periodic review on this thread unless it's against the forum rules.........handle your business like a teenager and you get treated as such.......karma.
Also I don't hate anyone here, just distrust......hope your wife feels better....ms sucks


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 24, 2018)

predd said:


> Impatient, that's funny...it's been 11 months! I really don't care about beans,I didn't ask for anything free, just replace the duds you sold me, I have enough to last me a lifetime(thanks greenpoint) It's the fact I feel you've been dishonest with me is what bothers me, I've been sold dud's before by greenpoint (the s1 fiasco) I didn't make a stink because Gu made it right in a timely fashion, in fact u take the prize for my 1st issue in 8 years on this site(well played).This is only the second pack in 10 years with a 0 % germ rate.... You never communicate to say anything is sent or did you receive those? this would be standard if you mail someone something, you also stopped coming on RIU for a good 30 or 40 days after u said u would send the 1st replacements. Your actions mirrored your 1st actions also..said you would send them...then not online for 10 days.
> In all honesty I feel u handle your business like a teenager and the only reason you are on this thread is for damage control, because that might actually effect your pocket book. I plan on giving a honest periodic review on this thread unless it's against the forum rules.........handle your business like a teenager and you get treated as such.......karma.
> Also I don't hate anyone here, just distrust......hope your wife feels better....ms sucks


He has always be honest and fast with me and the others that grow his beans that I know personaly.I will also never hestate to buy from him and I love his stuff and that dam good purple stuff he has is excellent in looks and flavor and high in every other way.


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 24, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> He has always be honest and fast with me and the others that grow his beans that I know personaly.I will also never hestate to buy from him and I love his stuff and that dam good purple stuff he has is excellent in looks and flavor and high in every other way.


Nice guy


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 24, 2018)

Haha this guy wont give up what would be normal is to say hey bro i didnt get any seeds instead of waiting 9 months to bitch about it usually when people dont say anything that means they got there stuff but your right bro i should of check in on you im sorry for acting like a teenager but for real u waited 9 months to say anything. I want to make it up to you cause i hate when people dont get there packages and yeah i probabily shouldnt use stamps but im trying to keep prices low as possible im not rich off of selling seeds like the big guys but i try to offer good genetics for resonable prices and i was gonna hook u up but u dont want my shitty bad karma genetics anyways so why not leave it at that why do u keep coming on bashing me you stated ur grievance once.twice and now 3rd time i get man im a liar and cheat and you hope nad karma gets me. Well no worries bro its getting me and my family so u got ur wish


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 24, 2018)

And for anyone that doesnt already know this if you want to get intouch with me im on ig thats the best way i dont come on here much cause most of all of you are already on ig


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 1, 2018)

BIGWORM69 6969 His beans ROCK.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 5, 2018)

Make lots of fem, beans of your purple and they will sell out fast BUT SAVE ME LOTS OF THEM TO BUY AND MY FRIENDS.


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 9, 2018)

Purple Stomper
97Bluemoonshine
Killer Kimbo 
Most of them have really big fan leaves, super thick stalks too. I had 3 killer Kimbo grow from seed that looked super weird. I couldn’t decipher WTH was up so I chopped them and the soil they were in. The bottom pic is one of the weird ones


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 11, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Purple Stomper
> 97Bluemoonshine
> Killer Kimbo View attachment 4195953
> Most of them have really big fan leaves, super thick stalks too. I had 3 killer Kimbo grow from seed that looked super weird. I couldn’t decipher WTH was up so I chopped them and the soil they were in. The bottom pic is one of the weird ones
> View attachment 4195959


Them in the tent look dam good,that one I don't know but show it to bigworm and he can tell you smothing and mite give you a few free beans,he is a dam good guy and he always told me the truth and that's one reason I tried his stuff was that he seamed honest and he is honest.I also had dam good luck with his beans.I also will be growing moor next spring.good luck with your grow.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 13, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Purple Stomper
> 97Bluemoonshine
> Killer Kimbo View attachment 4195953
> Most of them have really big fan leaves, super thick stalks too. I had 3 killer Kimbo grow from seed that looked super weird. I couldn’t decipher WTH was up so I chopped them and the soil they were in. The bottom pic is one of the weird ones
> View attachment 4195959


It looks like a mutant alot of people kill them but i always grow them out cause sometimes they can be awesome


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 13, 2018)

making more of all my original gear should be ready by christmas


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 13, 2018)

The oregon cutthroats got sum pretty purple stems cant wait to see them in flower looking forward to the grandpabuckus also


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 13, 2018)

sum male porn


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 13, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> It looks like a mutant alot of people kill them but i always grow them out cause sometimes they can be awesome


Probably so because it didn’t slow down and growth it just looked weird as fuck


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 13, 2018)

popping some berry balls pretty stoked


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 28, 2018)

After a rough start things are looking great! I have 3 strains and it looks like by leaf structures I have at least 5 to 6 phenos. Here’s a quick pick, check out the journal if ya like. Most all of them have lots of secondary sites!! I just had to leaf strip so they could get some light.


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 28, 2018)

Bigworm nerds here are some more pics. 
97 Bluemoonshine, Purple Stomper and Killer Kimbo
   
Lots of bud sites growing from everywhere! I just had to give these babies a hair cut.. the root balls in the 1gal pots were insane, they definitely needed the Re-pot!!! Going strong


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice job brother there looking great


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 30, 2018)

100% germ rate on my tight Dojo's looking fwd to watching these grow out.Thanks


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purple Stomper is my favorite so far, they have the most bud sites of the three strains I’ve got. The killer Kimbo is doing well but about half the bud sites..... not near as many nodes


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 1, 2018)

BIGWORM Iam like a kid in a candy store waiting on my beans to be made by you my friend.KY


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 1, 2018)

Just picked up another pack of Prime Glue!  its been a couple years and people still ask about it


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 2, 2018)

Looking good! The killer Kimbo..... back left was dry that’s why “she” is sad. I did give her a light watering.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 2, 2018)

Qrazy elephant f2 @3weeks was thinking it was one of my cross due to mislabeling but after reviewing veg pics , im 99% sure its it, and i feel like the purple will start to show soon


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 2, 2018)

Gelato 33
Almost 5 weeks at 12/12.
A lot of bud sites and the smell...
Once it fills in those bud sites, it will be a good grow. It has the sticky going too.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 2, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> Gelato 33
> Almost 5 weeks at 12/12.
> A lot of bud sites and the smell...
> Once it fills in those bud sites, it will be a good grow. It has the sticky going too.
> View attachment 4209116


Looks sticky already!!


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

looking good


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 6, 2018)

I pulled 24 clones tonight. Most are phenos of the Purple Stomper..... it responds well to to topping and some have closer internodes than others but they all are plentiful and my #10 phenos is showing purple pistils already!!. The Killer Kimbos I have are strong but they do not produce the tops as fast as the Purple Stompers but does have some short spacing between nodes. The 97 Bluemoonshines are pretty bushy also like the Stomper plants.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 6, 2018)

I have 2 other phenos but I’m out of space for clones and the phenos I left out were traits that aren’t high on my list, compared to the others. There were slower to topping and not as many internodes


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 7, 2018)

Every bean I have got poped from bigworm and every bean was great smoke.I like his beans the best from all the others I have grown outdoors.I cant wait to get my beans from him.iam like a kid in a candy store waiting till there made for me.Next year iam going to post picters of my grow for the first time in my life.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey Kentucky farmer no offense bro but your posts do come across like you’ve got your cheek against his ball sack. Just ease up a bit on the praise and compliments and you will be more believable


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 7, 2018)

Ma’am in tears laughing so hard


----------



## predd (Oct 7, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Hey Kentucky farmer no offense bro but your posts do come across like you’ve got your cheek against his ball sack. Just ease up a bit on the praise and compliments and you will be more believable


I actually thought they were old middle school buddy's....you know with the same grammar lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah like I didnt say he was a piece of shit or anything like that. And I didnt even really say anything bad. Except for he didnt live up to his word. And if someone had info on a strain i was running like that. I'd appreciate the info. As a heads up. Nor did i say hey everyone dont buy his beans. I have bigworm gear. I've run bigworm gear. And I'll run bigworm gear again. But @ky farmer you sir have the entire shaft in your mouth. Clear to the base.


----------



## predd (Oct 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah like I didnt say he was a piece of shit or anything like that. And I didnt even really say anything bad. Except for he didnt live up to his word. And if someone had info on a strain i was running like that. I'd appreciate the info. As a heads up. Nor did i say hey everyone dont buy his beans. I have bigworm gear. I've run bigworm gear. And I'll run bigworm gear again. But @ky farmer you sir have the entire shaft in your mouth. Clear to the base.


Yeah, I've found a couple nice plants in his gear......just the thought of trotting down to the mailbox for a few weeks, when nothing was sent is just ughhhh to me....then the lip service/damage control when I complain.....more ughhhh....and yeah that dude actually makes him look worse imo


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2018)

predd said:


> Yeah, I've found a couple nice plants in his gear......just the thought of trotting down to the mailbox for a few weeks, when nothing was sent is just ughhhh to me....then the lip service/damage control when I complain.....more ughhhh....and yeah that dude actually makes him look worse imo


Yeah def not cool. Bc on the net. All you have is your word. And if you fuck that up. Then you have to resort on people like ky jelly grower here to boost your ratings.


----------



## predd (Oct 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah def not cool. Bc on the net. All you have is your word. And if you fuck that up. Then you have to resort on people like ky jelly grower here to boost your ratings.


The old saying is even more true in this business "reputations take a life time to build and a second to destroy"


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 8, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> BIGWORM Iam like a kid in a candy store waiting on my beans to be made by you my friend.KY


Hey man just giving you some constructive criticism


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 8, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Hey Kentucky farmer no offense bro but your posts do come across like you’ve got your cheek against his ball sack. Just ease up a bit on the praise and compliments and you will be more believable


first off I don't care what people belive.lol


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 9, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> first off I don't care what people belive.lol


Well thats good. Bc no gives a ratass what you think or say either. You were in the greenpoint thread awhile back cupping Gus balls, and in here. You can put Gu on one side, bigworm on the other. And jus ski till your little heart gives out.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 9, 2018)

Can we go back on track please either you take your beef elsewhere or post pics and talk about bigworm strain thanks


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2018)

Berry balls pretty stoked to see how they turn out


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Gnome on point!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Hey Kentucky farmer no offense bro but your posts do come across like you’ve got your cheek against his ball sack. Just ease up a bit on the praise and compliments and you will be more believable


Fuck sakes


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 10, 2018)

That there is some funny shit but let’s keep talking about BIGWORM genetics


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Fuck sakes


Honestly who gives a fuck if this guy is obsessed with big worm he’s a cool ass dude and genetics rock if he wants to talk bout how great he is let em everyone has groupies but seriously back to the thread y’all want drama take that shit to Facebook


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Finally got a cut of kimbo. Can't wait to run that shit!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Finally got a cut of kimbo. Can't wait to run that shit!


How is the kimbo supposed to be a heavy yielder ? That’s bout all I know info man


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> How is the kimbo supposed to be a heavy yielder ? That’s bout all I know info man


Not real sure. 
Think the first drop had amazing phenos, amazing smells crazy pink purple blue hues, super frosty.. but heard mix reviews about later drops .
Bigworm prob has the down low? 
Just hear the right cut is a forever keeper.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 10, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Finally got a cut of kimbo. Can't wait to run that shit!


Killer Kimbo?


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 10, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Not real sure.
> Think the first drop had amazing phenos, amazing smells crazy pink purple blue hues, super frosty.. but heard mix reviews about later drops .
> Bigworm prob has the down low?
> Just hear the right cut is a forever keeper.


I have atleast 2 completely different phenos right now. One is Indica dominant and very bushy and the other is sativa dominant and a bit stretchy. The Indica pheno has tighter node spacing than the sativa.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I have atleast 2 completely different phenos right now. One is Indica dominant and very pushy and the other is sativa dominant and a bit stretchy. The Indica pheno has tighter node spacing than the sativa.


Post the pics let see


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Post the pics let see


Tomorrow


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Post the pics let see


 I’m on 1212 it’s hard to get home before lights out sometimes


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I’m on 1212 it’s hard to get home before lights out sometimes


Make it happen


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Make it happen


Laugh out loud


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Killer Kimbo?


Original kimbo..
Wrong thread I know. Just happy to have a crack at the mom to bigworms etc work.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Yo, bigworm.. did you ever use that bhp cut u had bout 3 years ago, 
The one n bohdi thread?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah he was suppose to send me some beans for an auction and then he blew it off. Which is fine. He did tell me twice he was sending them. So I told people there was gonna be bigworm gear at the auction and people started asking why I wasnt putting them up like I was jus keeping them for myself. Except I never got them. Which its whatever. But dont tell people you're gonna fo one thing and then not. Now hes making beans with a known hermie trait. Which I told him. And showed him the post from the people who released oregan cut throat. It herms. So if you buy any of the crosses with O.C.T. in it. Jus know theres a chance its gonna herm.
> 
> Post from the people who released oregan cut throat sent to bigworm. Just a heads up.
> View attachment 4211979


Bro wtf this is what u do to people that are nice to u im so glad u showed me ur true colors first off i did forget about you sorry but ur not the only one with family issues 2 i told u one time i was sending not twice and i never said i wss gonna make any crosses with the oregon cut throat u were crying cause u didnt get any and i told u i would make f2 for u bro fucking for u i cant believe people these days wtf is wrong with u people for real widow i cant believe this bro u should be ashame and the other guy thats still coming on here please stop bro i sent u ur package i cant help it didnt get there i offered to send again and u said not to so stay out of here with tjat bullshit i do my best to make everyone happy but fuck man u guys make it impossible i wish u could walk a mile in my shoes


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

Damn im pissed i guess mofos get mad when u dont give them free shit its not getting me down thou so i got sum new crosses coming up soon and im gonna need sum good testers so anyone thats down hit me up its going to be a month or so. Im gonna have the cube x pakistan chitral kush. Gelato its it cut x pakistan chitral kush. Purple honey x pakistan chitral kush. Blackcherry dojo x pakistan chitral kush. Peyote purple x wedding cake. The cube x wedding cake


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Suprised breeders even answer questions here.. 
Don't sweat that shit worm, lotta hustle these days.. 
Peyote x cake sounds nice


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Suprised breeders even answer questions here..
> Don't sweat that shit worm, lotta hustle these days..
> Peyote x cake sounds nice


There use to be all kinds of breeders on here but they all get mad and leave because of all the non sense im not far behind them i just know that sum of my friends dont due the ig thing so i try to stop by every now and then


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> Damn im pissed i guess mofos get mad when u dont give them free shit its not getting me down thou so i got sum new crosses coming up soon and im gonna need sum good testers so anyone thats down hit me up its going to be a month or so. Im gonna have the cube x pakistan chitral kush. Gelato its it cut x pakistan chitral kush. Purple honey x pakistan chitral kush. Blackcherry dojo x pakistan chitral kush. Peyote purple x wedding cake. The cube x wedding cake


I got you man sounds like a good solid run


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

this is the cube i knocked up with pck


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

Got gmo. Thin mint and ass to add to my clone collection


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> Got gmo. Thin mint and ass to add to my clone collection


Please do something great with that thin mint I’m way heavy with those cookies man


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

purple crystal dojo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Please do something great with that thin mint I’m way heavy with those cookies man


Oh yeah i got gsc forum and ogkb im alittle late to the party on cookie crosses i didnt want to give in to all the hype but damn do they make great crosses


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

blue kimbo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

still looking for the red pheno of prime crystal


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 4213731 blue kimbo


@doniawon theres your kimbo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

this is double purple dojo my homie ky asked me to make him sum fems


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

qrazy elephant


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Realize most moved to IG, 
Glad your still here!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

purple vodoo


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

U run any of the cube/cake? Or are they in the making?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

siked to pop these spartan kush


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2018)

doniawon said:


> U run any of the cube/cake? Or are they in the making?


There in the making about a month to go


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 11, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 4213726 this is the cube i knocked up with pck


Nice


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 11, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Make it happen


I miss spoke about the node spacing they are both about the same. I have purple pistils popping out also this morning.
The 97 BluemoonShine is also a thin leafed pheno and she is stacking on the nodes, no pic of her this morning


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> Bro wtf this is what u do to people that are nice to u im so glad u showed me ur true colors first off i did forget about you sorry but ur not the only one with family issues 2 i told u one time i was sending not twice and i never said i wss gonna make any crosses with the oregon cut throat u were crying cause u didnt get any and i told u i would make f2 for u bro fucking for u i cant believe people these days wtf is wrong with u people for real widow i cant believe this bro u should be ashame and the other guy thats still coming on here please stop bro i sent u ur package i cant help it didnt get there i offered to send again and u said not to so stay out of here with tjat bullshit i do my best to make everyone happy but fuck man u guys make it impossible i wish u could walk a mile in my shoes


Lol ok you didnt send anything. First off. Secondly it's no big deal. I told you the stuff had hermie issues. Sent you the pic and you read the stuff and ignored me. It's all good. By your reply I gotchu. I have every message you sent me. Not once did you say you sent anything. Nor did you offer to send it again. I had no problem but now you come in here and lie about it. I got no problem posting all the messages. And show me where you said you sent it and I said dont worry about it. And I'll publicly apologize. But I dont have to worry about that. I had people messaging me saying you sent the stuff and that I was keeping the shit for myself. On August 30th you were waiting on seed vials and packs. Then I sent you the stuff about the O.C.T. now your in here saying something completely different. It is what it is. All you got is your word in this game. And now you're in here making stuff up. Then you message me on IG something even different again. It's all good. Def all good. And to say I'm bitching about free stuff is even more shitty. If I was bitching I wouldve messaged you and said something and I let it go. Until I started getting messages that you told people you sent me shit. When you didnt.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 11, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 4213736 siked to pop these spartan kush


Is Spartan affiliated with ocean grown?. 
Guess I'm outta the loop.


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 11, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Is Spartan affiliated with ocean grown?.
> Guess I'm outta the loop.


I think they parted ways.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lol ok you didnt send anything. First off. Secondly it's no big deal. I told you the stuff had hermie issues. Sent you the pic and you read the stuff and ignored me. It's all good. By your reply I gotchu. I have every message you sent me. Not once did you say you sent anything. Nor did you offer to send it again. I had no problem but now you come in here and lie about it. I got no problem posting all the messages. And show me where you said you sent it and I said dont worry about it. And I'll publicly apologize. But I dont have to worry about that. I had people messaging me saying you sent the stuff and that I was keeping the shit for myself. On August 30th you were waiting on seed vials and packs. Then I sent you the stuff about the O.C.T. now your in here saying something completely different. It is what it is. All you got is your word in this game. And now you're in here making stuff up. Then you message me on IG something even different again. It's all good. Def all good. And to say I'm bitching about free stuff is even more shitty. If I was bitching I wouldve messaged you and said something and I let it go. Until I started getting messages that you told people you sent me shit. When you didnt.


Bro just stop now ur making ur self look stupid i never said i sent stuff i said i forgot to send and i never told anyone that i sent u stuff so i dont know where ur getting that and bro if u have proof post that shit up because im not scared because i know the truth u keep threating me that ur going to post our covoe dont talk about it be about it fucking do it already


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> Bro just stop now ur making ur self look stupid i never said i sent stuff i said i forgot to send and i never told anyone that i sent u stuff so i dont know where ur getting that and bro if u have proof post that shit up because im not scared because i know the truth u keep threating me that ur going to post our covoe dont talk about it be about it fucking do it already


Apparently you're so forgetful, you dont know what you said a few hours ago. And then you messaged me on IG, cussing me like a dog. Then saying you didnt say either. Yeah prob didnt say that either. I'm not the one who cant their story straight. And as I said I'm good on your genetics. No reason to continue this convo. You're like Gu jr. Pollen chucker. You need this thread for pics of your gear you've worked.. bc youd attitude and how talk to people sure as hell wont win you any customers.


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lol ok you didnt send anything. First off. Secondly it's no big deal. I told you the stuff had hermie issues. Sent you the pic and you read the stuff and ignored me. It's all good. By your reply I gotchu. I have every message you sent me. Not once did you say you sent anything. Nor did you offer to send it again. I had no problem but now you come in here and lie about it. I got no problem posting all the messages. And show me where you said you sent it and I said dont worry about it. And I'll publicly apologize. But I dont have to worry about that. I had people messaging me saying you sent the stuff and that I was keeping the shit for myself. On August 30th you were waiting on seed vials and packs. Then I sent you the stuff about the O.C.T. now your in here saying something completely different. It is what it is. All you got is your word in this game. And now you're in here making stuff up. Then you message me on IG something even different again. It's all good. Def all good. And to say I'm bitching about free stuff is even more shitty. If I was bitching I wouldve messaged you and said something and I let it go. Until I started getting messages that you told people you sent me shit. When you didnt.


He is talking about you & another guy...
Read the post man,you tripping.


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Apparently you're so forgetful, you dont know what you said a few hours ago. And then you messaged me on IG, cussing me like a dog. Then saying you didnt say either. Yeah prob didnt say that either. I'm not the one who cant their story straight. And as I said I'm good on your genetics. No reason to continue this convo. You're like Gu jr. Pollen chucker. You need this thread for pics of your gear you've worked.. bc youd attitude and how talk to people sure as hell wont win you any customers.
> View attachment 4213905


So much drama on 2 different threads and you seem to be at the center of both.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 11, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 4213733 this is double purple dojo my homie ky asked me to make him sum fems


Nice


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 11, 2018)

Cant wait to get them beans.And a big thank you gos out to bigworm.ky


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah like I didnt say he was a piece of shit or anything like that. And I didnt even really say anything bad. Except for he didnt live up to his word. And if someone had info on a strain i was running like that. I'd appreciate the info. As a heads up. Nor did i say hey everyone dont buy his beans. I have bigworm gear. I've run bigworm gear. And I'll run bigworm gear again. But @ky farmer you sir have the entire shaft in your mouth. Clear to the base.


Iam glad your tuff on here,you should try that sit to peoples face and see how it flys.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 11, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 4213732 still looking for the red pheno of prime crystal


IF you find the red one I wount some of it.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 11, 2018)

Where can I buy some AFGHAN beans from in the usa?Would rather have fem, but reg, will work if that's all I can find.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 11, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Where can I buy some AFGHAN beans from in the usa?Would rather have fem, but reg, will work if that's all I can find.


Hey ky bro sorry u had the internet bullies jump on you bro u can get afghani seeds all over now day ill check and see who has them


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you...It don't bother me what other people say.Your a good man and if they don't like the truth they can kis my ass.lol


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 11, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hey ky bro sorry u had the internet bullies jump on you bro u can get afghani seeds all over now day ill check and see who has them


Iam going to post my out door grow of your stuff next fall on chop day.That will get there eyes open to good beans.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 11, 2018)

Well anyway.... I’m stoked to have several phenos to grow out. I’ve got some colors already showing what I do not have is the same pheno of 97BMS I had last time, it had huge indica leaves, the pheno I have now is a sativa


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 12, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Well anyway.... I’m stoked to have several phenos to grow out. I’ve got some colors already showing what I do not have is the same pheno of 97BMS I had last time, it had huge indica leaves, the pheno I have now is a sativa


Indica is my favorate.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2018)

Qrazy éléphant


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 13, 2018)

Purple Stomper male I just pulled, look at how tight the node spacing is and how many!


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Purple Stomper male I just pulled, look at how tight the node spacing is and how many!View attachment 4214901


that's a good looking male you got there.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 14, 2018)

I got 9 females out of 13 adult plants!!! Someone shoot off confetti


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 15, 2018)

A few pics of my grow
   
I have another pheno but no pics tonight of it. Look at the tops on my #99 of 97BMS


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 16, 2018)

All the girls for a group shot! In a 3x2, Say cheese!


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 17, 2018)

11 days in an aqua cloner


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 18, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> All the girls for a group shot! In a 3x2, Say cheese!
> View attachment 4216548


Nice canopy job bro looks great


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 19, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> Nice canopy job bro looks great


Ya man! Could be better but not knowing girls from boys ya gotta flip sometime. Looks like I got a pink Kimbo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 19, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I got 9 females out of 13 adult plants!!! Someone shoot off confetti


Thats always nice! My pack of goji og i got 9 females and only one male. Unfortunately I was looking for a few males but itll be nice having my flower. Cheers and shits looking good man!


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats always nice! My pack of goji og i got 9 females and only one male. Unfortunately I was looking for a few males but itll be nice having my flower. Cheers and shits looking good man!


Puff puff cheers to ya


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 19, 2018)

These were given to me several years ago.
Might finally give them a try.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 19, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> These were given to me several years ago.
> Might finally give them a try.
> View attachment 4218040


They probably aren’t any good you can just send them my way laugh out loud


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 20, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> They probably aren’t any good you can just send them my way laugh out loud


SEND IT


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 20, 2018)

Day 13 of flower, quick pic across the tops. Internode spacing is looking great on ALL phenos now. They are crammed in there tight.....so the lower stuff will suffer but hey that’s how it goes when you grow in a closet! I got purple too


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 20, 2018)

Clones!


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 22, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Clones!
> View attachment 4218812


looking good.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 22, 2018)

QRAZY ÉLÉPHANT F2


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 22, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> QRAZY ÉLÉPHANT F2
> View attachment 4219696 View attachment 4219697 View attachment 4219698 View attachment 4219699


Looks like yours are hungry for Cal mag also
Nice plants


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 22, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Looks like yours are hungry for Cal mag also
> Nice plants


She not a big eater but she a cal-mag whore fi sure!!


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 22, 2018)

I’ve been giving my girls 1tbls per gallon since 3rd week of veg. I’ve been feeding them fish bone meal in a tea w/ cal mag. I just top dressed tonight with 2 tbls of bat guano per plant and they are in 3gal pots.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 22, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> QRAZY ÉLÉPHANT F2
> View attachment 4219696 View attachment 4219697 View attachment 4219698 View attachment 4219699


YOO, That nice. Cheers


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 24, 2018)

Berry balls


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 24, 2018)

I need me some BIGWORMGENETICS


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 24, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> I need me some BIGWORMGENETICS


prime glue is top 10 smoke.. Ive had a couple that were next level frosted. I just got another pack a few weeks back.


https://www.oregoneliteseeds.com/product/primeglue-10r/


30 fuckin bucks!


DCSE has his newer drop.. his new flavors look great and u get a 5 pack of purp mix


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 24, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> prime glue is top 10 smoke.. Ive had a couple that were next level frosted. I just got another pack a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> https://www.oregoneliteseeds.com/product/primeglue-10r/
> ...


Right on man thank. Good to know. I'ma have to check Em out. Cheers


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 26, 2018)

@bigworm6969 did you get my reply?


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 26, 2018)

There are healthy plants and then there are happy and healthy plants


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 26, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> There are healthy plants and then there are happy and healthy plants
> View attachment 4222108


them plants are looking good.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 27, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> There are healthy plants and then there are happy and healthy plants
> View attachment 4222108


How big is your space


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 27, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 27, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> How big is your space


3x2 
9 female plants in 3gallon pots


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 27, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> @bigworm6969 did you get my reply?


Send him a pm and the next time hes on here he will answer you back for he is a good one with great beans.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 27, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> 3x2
> 9 female plants in 3gallon pots


How long you veg


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 27, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Send him a pm and the next time hes on here he will answer you back for he is a good one with great beans.


Best is to try him on IG.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 28, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> How long you veg


8-9 weeks in veg under 1400 ma of LED, little bit over 300watts of lights and fans. I think it kicks ass


----------



## DangerDavez (Oct 30, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> prime glue is top 10 smoke.. Ive had a couple that were next level frosted. I just got another pack a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having trouble finding much info on this strain. Did you get colorful phenos?

Got a GodBud x Prime glue cross from Joti which he claims is a project between him and bigworm which I'm really pumped for. The pic he has posted on his site looks amazing.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 30, 2018)

TTT


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> @bigworm6969 Pink Lady Lineup coming very soon:
> 
> Pink Mountain (Mountain Orange x Pink Lady)
> Sweetz (Birthday Cake x Pink Lady)
> ...


I really want to try Lady Dojo. 
Two of my favorite purple strains in one!


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I really want to try Lady Dojo.
> Two of my favorite purple strains in one!


Sounds like a good strain.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Sounds like a good strain.


Probably won't ring the bell on THC, but I bet the taste & buzz are superb. 
I'm tempted to try it -- even though I've already got a shitload of beans.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 1, 2018)

I've been growing SpaceWookie for the past couple years. Great strain! Big yields. 

Been thinking about popping some Blue Kimbo. Big worm is the man.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 1, 2018)

NeWcS said:


> I've been growing SpaceWookie for the past couple years. Great strain! Big yields.
> 
> Been thinking about popping some Blue Kimbo. Big worm is the man.


Got any pictures and I have liked every strain I have grown of bigworms.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 1, 2018)

No pics that do it justice but;


----------



## johnkimble (Nov 2, 2018)

DangerDavez said:


> Having trouble finding much info on this strain. Did you get colorful phenos?
> 
> Got a GodBud x Prime glue cross from Joti which he claims is a project between him and bigworm which I'm really pumped for. The pic he has posted on his site looks amazing.


I'm currently vegging some gods prime glue from joti. Hopefully flip in the next 2 weeks. Cant find much info either. Just finished black berry hammer from joti and its amazing so I'm excited for this one as well.


----------



## DangerDavez (Nov 2, 2018)

johnkimble said:


> I'm currently vegging some gods prime glue from joti. Hopefully flip in the next 2 weeks. Cant find much info either. Just finished black berry hammer from joti and its amazing so I'm excited for this one as well.


Nice. Was considering the hammer too as 9lb is one of my favorites. Glad to hear that Joti's stuff is great. The beans I go looked very fresh and germination was 100 percent for me. I figured an amazing strain like god bud with a breeder who's at the top of his game like big worm would surely be a good combo. Good luck with your grow. I'll let you know how mine turn out.


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 2, 2018)

DangerDavez said:


> Nice. Was considering the hammer too as 9lb is one of my favorites. Glad to hear that Joti's stuff is great. The beans I go looked very fresh and germination was 100 percent for me. I figured an amazing strain like god bud with a breeder who's at the top of his game like big worm would surely be a good combo. Good luck with your grow. I'll let you know how mine turn out.


Im running 5 different joti breeders choice, figured the price was good for in house genetics strains so why not..... sad to say that this is highest ratio of males i ever had on a grow. Im looking for mother/keepers and after i stressed tested it was nanner city. im now down to 8 plants, 3 gods dosi pie + 2 black dolato + 3 blackberry hammer. these where all in the room with 10 prime glues which gave me 3 males, all 7 passed stress with no nanners.....pulling 1 for being a runt. i was always happy with joti's gear but im not sold on this latest mixed breeder strain stuff.....unless something in the 8 turns out to be a money pheno.


----------



## DangerDavez (Nov 2, 2018)

bottletoke said:


> Im running 5 different joti breeders choice, figured the price was good for in house genetics strains so why not..... sad to say that this is highest ratio of males i ever had on a grow. Im looking for mother/keepers and after i stressed tested it was nanner city. im now down to 8 plants, 3 gods dosi pie + 2 black dolato + 3 blackberry hammer. these where all in the room with 10 prime glues which gave me 3 males, all 7 passed stress with no nanners.....pulling 1 for being a runt. i was always happy with joti's gear but im not sold on this latest mixed breeder strain stuff.....unless something in the 8 turns out to be a money pheno.


That's unfortunate. All it takes is one plant though and it'll be worth it . And remember it could have been worst. I just bought a pack of jack skellington from TGA and only 2 popped and both males... I blame that on old seeds but it kinda messed up my run as I was banking on at least 2 of the 10 being female. Left half my room empty 

I stressed my current batch too and got a few Herms but 10 of 24 are good to go plus the Joti stuff which I'm hoping for 4 out of 9 at least


----------



## johnkimble (Nov 2, 2018)

bottletoke said:


> Im running 5 different joti breeders choice, figured the price was good for in house genetics strains so why not..... sad to say that this is highest ratio of males i ever had on a grow. Im looking for mother/keepers and after i stressed tested it was nanner city. im now down to 8 plants, 3 gods dosi pie + 2 black dolato + 3 blackberry hammer. these where all in the room with 10 prime glues which gave me 3 males, all 7 passed stress with no nanners.....pulling 1 for being a runt. i was always happy with joti's gear but im not sold on this latest mixed breeder strain stuff.....unless something in the 8 turns out to be a money pheno.


I had no issues with herms. Popped 13 blackberry hammer got 7 females. One runt which I grew out since I had room. I could honestly keep 5/7 as keepers and be happy. Glad to here about the gods prime glue.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 2, 2018)

Whats joti? Jordan on the isle? Where do I find these crosses you'all speak of?


----------



## DangerDavez (Nov 2, 2018)

NeWcS said:


> Whats joti? Jordan on the isle? Where do I find these crosses you'all speak of?


Jordan of the islands has a couple new lines where he combined his god bud and blackberry with some elite genetics from guys like bigworm, thug pug, inhouse, exotic etc... Theirs very little info on it but it looks like it has potential


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 3, 2018)

NeWcS said:


> No pics that do it justice but;


that looks good.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 4, 2018)

97 Bluemoonshine coming in..... pink! It just started yesterday, look close.


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 5, 2018)

johnkimble said:


> I had no issues with herms. Popped 13 blackberry hammer got 7 females. One runt which I grew out since I had room. I could honestly keep 5/7 as keepers and be happy. Glad to here about the gods prime glue.


only got herms after the stress test.


----------



## DangerDavez (Nov 5, 2018)

bottletoke said:


> only got herms after the stress test.


Yeah I had like 3 of 14 or something like that after I stressed em


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 5, 2018)

The Gelato 33.
Almost...but not quite ready.
(this was not shot under purple lighting...)


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 5, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> that looks good.


Thanks! She's a bad bitch


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Probably won't ring the bell on THC, but I bet the taste & buzz are superb.
> I'm tempted to try it -- even though I've already got a shitload of beans.


You never have enough beans . . .welcome to the dark side, we have cookies.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 5, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> The Gelato 33.
> Almost...but not quite ready.
> (this was not shot under purple lighting...)
> View attachment 4227689


You could pass that off as an ornamental plant if it was kept bush like.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 5, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> 97 Bluemoonshine coming in..... pink! It just started yesterday, look close.
> View attachment 4227037


Looks like that will be fire.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 12, 2018)

ttt for bigworm beans they have did me good.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 12, 2018)

Qrazy purple nug, harvested a 70days, 15% amber, nice high but smoke too much can send you to bed early , because she got some couchlock, smell more and more like strawberry and og as curing goes, lack a little bit of nose compared to my others keeper but she is potent and very rewarding with concentrate ( around 20% return) im gonna reveg her fi sure, she will be a good candidate to cross because i really like her shape , and crossed with a tasty strain i can have my perfect hash strain for me, so finger crossed


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 13, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Looks like that will be fire.


I hope so


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 14, 2018)

@bigworm6969 Do you happen to have a finishing time on the strange that I’m growing?
Purple Stomper, killer Kimbo, 97 blue moon shine


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 14, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> @bigworm6969 Do you happen to have a finishing time on the strange that I’m growing?
> Purple Stomper, killer Kimbo, 97 blue moon shine


MAY TAKE A WHILE TO GET A ANSWER FOR HE STAYS MOSTLEY ON IC.But he will answer you soon I bet.I love his beans and have great luck with them being what he says.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 14, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> MAY TAKE A WHILE TO GET A ANSWER FOR HE STAYS MOSTLEY ON IC.But he will answer you soon I bet.I love his beans and have great luck with them being what he says.


He's very responsive on IG.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 15, 2018)

Killer Kimbo getting frosty, start of week6


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 15, 2018)

From down under


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 18, 2018)

Clone of Purple Stomper Starting week 5 in soil. The purple Stomper likes topping and can take temps in the 80’s... prefers high 70’s. All my stompers take to topping well.
 
I’ll be flipping in 2 weeks


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 19, 2018)

More clones, all Bigworm stuff


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 19, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> MAY TAKE A WHILE TO GET A ANSWER FOR HE STAYS MOSTLEY ON IC.But he will answer you soon I bet.I love his beans and have great luck with them being what he says.


 He answered me on Instagram I can’t wait, these babies are 10 weeks strains and I’m stacking in week 6 ! Go baby go


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 19, 2018)

One more from Thursday, they may have a bit of light stress I’m not sure... I raised my light up and they look somewhat better, still growing, about 4 weeks to go.about 120 colas


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 19, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> One more from Thursday, they may have a bit of light stress I’m not sure... I raised my light up and they look somewhat better, still growing, about 4 weeks to go.about 120 colas
> View attachment 4235911


there looking good.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 19, 2018)

I've always wanted to run a 'stomper' strain


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 20, 2018)

NeWcS said:


> I've always wanted to run a 'stomper' strain


Is there a history with stomper? Lineage?


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 20, 2018)

I think it started with Grape Stomper »»» (Purple Elephant x Chemdog Sour Diesel)
Seen a few crosses stemming from it. Just always looked interesting to me. And seeing @bigworm6969 fucking with it makes me want it more. hahaha

I am drawn to strains a lot by the name. Probably not the best trait on my part.
I don't even like running unnamed strains.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 20, 2018)

So far all of the Purple stompers I’m growing have easily sprouted multiple colas


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 20, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> So far all of the Purple stompers I’m growing have easily sprouted multiple colas


I'm diggin all his new BEP crosses


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 20, 2018)

He mentioned to me that he may be having some feminized seeds in about eight weeks he didn’t mention what strains.


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 22, 2018)

Just a shout out to @bigworm6969 finally got my package and got a load of freebies. Took a week from USA about a month in my postal system. The big guy really went out of his way to replace a previous order that got snagged by customs. Great customer service. Thanks again.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 25, 2018)

It seems that Bigworm has a ton of strains and I’m the only kat growing “what I’m growing “
Killer Kimbo
Purple Stomper
97Bluemoonshine

The 97’s are growing like some type of weeping evergreen, frosty, I had a problem with them but I’ve got it under control, I hope because I’m not sure what was wrong but I’m so far along it will have to run it’s course.
The Killer Kimbo are stacking and smelling fruity... they are frosty also. I will say that they don’t take to topping as well as the Purple Stomper and neither does the 97’s. Don’t get me wrong they all grow well but the purple stomper really tops well!
I haven’t seen any frost creeping out on the fan leaves but calyxes are swelling and coming together. Here are some pics


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 25, 2018)

It is looking good.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 26, 2018)

AROMAS
The fragrances are all over the board! I’ll have to cure all of these separate, none of them smell the same. I’m pleased.... diesels, fruits, fresh expensive musky colognes and very little skunk. It’s a nice change for me as a new grower.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 27, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> View attachment 4238373 View attachment 4238374 View attachment 4238375 View attachment 4238376 View attachment 4238377 It seems that Bigworm has a ton of strains and I’m the only kat growing “what I’m growing “
> Killer Kimbo
> Purple Stomper
> 97Bluemoonshine
> ...


Thanks for the pics they look great short and stocky keep up the great work


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 1, 2018)

You guys tell me, hermied? Going into week nine of flower, I lost electricity 2 weeks ago but the lights never missed a beat because of the generators. Tricks are 80% cloudy 5-7% Amber and still some clear of course. I’m disappointed. Purple stamper so far are stable with no seeds but the killer Kimbo and 97 bluemoonshines ALL have seeds.
I’ve never had this happen so what next? Do I chop now or let them keep going, do I move them??? I don’t know where I’d put them. BUT FUCK SHIT AND DAMN!


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 1, 2018)

I guess I did not pull my male plants out early enough


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 1, 2018)

They look done to me i would go thru them when ur trimming and look for hermi sacks sometimes when a plant is done it will throw bananas but this happened 6 weeks ago if u cant find any male sacks then i would say yeah u pulled ur males alittle late and if this happened then you just accidentally made ur first cross so pop them seeds and see what u get sorry for the seeds but if u do find out please let me know which one hermied on ya thanks brother


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 1, 2018)

bigworm6969 said:


> They look done to me i would go thru them when ur trimming and look for hermi sacks sometimes when a plant is done it will throw bananas but this happened 6 weeks ago if u cant find any male sacks then i would say yeah u pulled ur males alittle late and if this happened then you just accidentally made ur first cross so pop them seeds and see what u get sorry for the seeds but if u do find out please let me know which one hermied on ya thanks brother


No worries , thanks


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 1, 2018)

Frost bud way down the plant


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 1, 2018)

I wanted to say something else. I don’t have trichomes on any fan leaves but the density of trichs is thick and they look different than what I’m used to. I mean they are FAT and LONG. The trichomes are of a robust nature, they should give a good rosin yield !


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 1, 2018)

bigworm just send me a pm when my beans are ready.hope you and all yours are doing great.


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 1, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> View attachment 4241603 View attachment 4241604 View attachment 4241605 View attachment 4241606 View attachment 4241607 View attachment 4241603 View attachment 4241604 View attachment 4241605 View attachment 4241606 View attachment 4241607 You guys tell me, hermied? Going into week nine of flower, I lost electricity 2 weeks ago but the lights never missed a beat because of the generators. Tricks are 80% cloudy 5-7% Amber and still some clear of course. I’m disappointed. Purple stamper so far are stable with no seeds but the killer Kimbo and 97 bluemoonshines ALL have seeds.
> I’ve never had this happen so what next? Do I chop now or let them keep going, do I move them??? I don’t know where I’d put them. BUT FUCK SHIT AND DAMN!


you need to send me them old nasty plants just the buds will do and after I smoke a pound I will let you know how good it is..joking aside them plants look great only thing I hate about them is there not my buds to smoke..happy growing to you sir.them plants look great.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 1, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> View attachment 4241603 View attachment 4241604 View attachment 4241605 View attachment 4241606 View attachment 4241607 View attachment 4241603 View attachment 4241604 View attachment 4241605 View attachment 4241606 View attachment 4241607 You guys tell me, hermied? Going into week nine of flower, I lost electricity 2 weeks ago but the lights never missed a beat because of the generators. Tricks are 80% cloudy 5-7% Amber and still some clear of course. I’m disappointed. Purple stamper so far are stable with no seeds but the killer Kimbo and 97 bluemoonshines ALL have seeds.
> I’ve never had this happen so what next? Do I chop now or let them keep going, do I move them??? I don’t know where I’d put them. BUT FUCK SHIT AND DAMN!


them mfers purdy! make sure u keep them beans champ!


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 3, 2018)

I have Berry Ballz...


----------



## NeWcS (Dec 3, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> He mentioned to me that he may be having some feminized seeds in about eight weeks he didn’t mention what strains.


I like the sound of that!!! Worms a worker


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 4, 2018)

So! I’m happy to say that my Killer Kimbo that smells like gum drops got seeded by another of Bigworms genetics. Hopefully that cross will carry that candy smell. Lots of phenos to choose from! Cloner heaven


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 4, 2018)

looks great.


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 4, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> looks great.


Thank you


----------



## NeWcS (Dec 4, 2018)

Beautiful man!!!


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 5, 2018)

I’ll do better the second go around. I hope anyways. I think I stressed these girls with to much nutes or something. The 97 Bluemoonshines are the longer flowering of all the plants and they look like toast. I’m just gonna let them finish totally and hope I get the nutes out of their system. I did I light flush 3 days ago


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 5, 2018)

This 97BLUEMOONSHINE has started growing PURPLE TRICHOMES!!!! Winner winner chicken dinner 
You guys can’t see them but they have started


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 5, 2018)

Purple tinted vape juice would be novel!


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 6, 2018)

Bigworm said the Majority of my strains I have are 9-10 weeks. He didn’t lie. It’s a shame I didn’t ask earlier and didn’t totally believe him. 
At around week 6 of flower I fed them, heavy.... some burnt and stressed and the others took it in stride and turned green again. AND now I have green as fuck plants that are ready to harvest. I’ll have to ponder what to do. I hope I can come home and flush them again this afternoon. I hate harsh smoke..... no bragging rights in harsh smoke
Great plants, so so grower this time


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 8, 2018)

I think flushing is a waist of time.jmo


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 8, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I think flushing is a waist of time.jmo


I’ve, flushed plants and I’ve Not flushed. But I really don’t have an educated opinion.... except I had one grow that was harsh and I did not flush and I had my next grow and I did flush and it was smooth. But yes I’m beginning to think the best solution is not to over feed. My last grow I didn’t flush much at all I would call it a mild leaching and the smoke was good. I also had a good cure


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 9, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I’ve, flushed plants and I’ve Not flushed. But I really don’t have an educated opinion.... except I had one grow that was harsh and I did not flush and I had my next grow and I did flush and it was smooth. But yes I’m beginning to think the best solution is not to over feed. My last grow I didn’t flush much at all I would call it a mild leaching and the smoke was good. I also had a good cure


jmo,, I think its in the cure and not the flush.And if you need the worlds best tester on SMOKING YOUR POT I would be glad to smoke all of your pot that you need test smoked.lol


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 11, 2018)

Woke up this morning, week 10 of flower. The Indica pheno of 97 bluemoonshine has nanners. So I won’t be using those seeds. It was the one that had the purple trichomes but also the smallest colas, they are about 2-3” long and airy. The sativa phenos are 4-5” and rock hard.


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 11, 2018)

It was this one, the plant didn’t appear to be stressed, week 10 of flower


----------



## kona gold (Dec 11, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> jmo,, I think its in the cure and not the flush.And if you need the worlds best tester on SMOKING YOUR POT I would be glad to smoke all of your pot that you need test smoked.lol


Can't cure out fertilizer!


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 11, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Can't cure out fertilizer!


 What?


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 11, 2018)

I understand that flashing cannot do anything directly to the plant . But it can alleviate to many nutrients in your soil


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 11, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Can't cure out fertilizer!


 Ahhh I see what you’re saying


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 11, 2018)

97 Bluemoonshine #99


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 12, 2018)

I went back over my journal and I probably stressed these plants by over feeding. I found a few other nanners but it didn’t matter ..... it was time to harvest. Bigworm has offered me replacement seed packs multiple times.... I finally accepted his offer and chose a pack of SUGAR FACTORY regs. I’m not blaming Bigworm’s genetics. I’m just not the experienced of a grower to go screaming foul. The frost on these is super nice please find my journal for more info. I’ll be flipping clones very soon


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 12, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I went back over my journal and I probably stressed these plants by over feeding. I found a few other nanners but it didn’t matter ..... it was time to harvest. Bigworm has offered me replacement seed packs multiple times.... I finally accepted his offer and chose a pack of SUGAR FACTORY regs. I’m not blaming Bigworm’s genetics. I’m just not the experienced of a grower to go screaming foul. The frost on these is super nice please find my journal for more info. I’ll be flipping clones very soon


Shit looks good bro.. Looks like you let them finish properly  See a lot of people pulling early imo

@bigworm6969 is definitely one of the good ones, I gotta lot of luv 4 the brother. He set out with a mission at providing great genetics at a fair price. A lot of people have started out that way to only go a year and bump the prices way up. gonna be getting some BW gear wet here in the next week or 2.


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Shit looks good bro.. Looks like you let them finish properly  See a lot of people pulling early imo
> 
> @bigworm6969 is definitely one of the good ones, I gotta lot of luv 4 the brother. He set out with a mission at providing great genetics at a fair price. A lot of people have started out that way to only go a year and bump the prices way up. gonna be getting some BW gear wet here in the next week or 2.


10 weeks, and that’s what he said they’d go. Trichomes were ready, about 15-20% amber. And they had totally stopped growing. Hoping for a better, prettier grow the second time around


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Shit looks good bro.. Looks like you let them finish properly  See a lot of people pulling early imo
> 
> @bigworm6969 is definitely one of the good ones, I gotta lot of luv 4 the brother. He set out with a mission at providing great genetics at a fair price. A lot of people have started out that way to only go a year and bump the prices way up. gonna be getting some BW gear wet here in the next week or 2.


Will be subbed in for your grow.
@bigworm6969 really takes care of his customers. 
I have a few packs to get cracking on in the new year, with the holidays and being away for some time don’t want to risk them with the stand in.


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 14, 2018)

Couple harvest pics, I didn’t wanna forget why we came to this thread..... the purps


----------



## Gramsterdam (Dec 14, 2018)

Fire in the plushberry/pink lady drop

All showing some type of purple whether on the stems, leaf tips or stipules

Attached pic is Dosidos x Pinklady - it started normal, but now has 3 leaves per node (trifoliate/whorled phyllotaxy)  and purple stipules

Edit: started with 12 seeds, 4 of each - Pink Soda Pop, witchcraft, and dosidos x plushberry (which I call dough-berry)


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 15, 2018)

My Dabpress rosin bag popped so I’ve got some particles in there but look ! It pressed pink! This is the plant that started growing purple trichomes 
Plus a press pic


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 15, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> View attachment 4249759 View attachment 4249758 My Dabpress rosin bag popped so I’ve got some particles in there but look ! It pressed pink! This is the plant that started growing purple trichomes
> Plus a press pic


bizzarre


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 15, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> bizzarre


Ya, damn shame the Dabpress pouches kept popping or I’d had some really nice stuff..... now I gotta clean it up. I know “Dabpress “ is a common name in the industry but their shit sucks 5/6 popped and they weren’t over filled ya know? I mean this ain’t my first DIY rodeo . I’ll go back to Agar bags..... much much more dependable.


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 16, 2018)

Purple Stomper vapes great, my new favorite..... very limey coming out of the pen... tastes like lime


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 22, 2018)

Merry xxx to you and yours bigworm...How are my fems, coming along?


----------



## Getgrowingson (Dec 22, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Ya, damn shame the Dabpress pouches kept popping or I’d had some really nice stuff..... now I gotta clean it up. I know “Dabpress “ is a common name in the industry but their shit sucks 5/6 popped and they weren’t over filled ya know? I mean this ain’t my first DIY rodeo . I’ll go back to Agar bags..... much much more dependable.


I found the bags just take away yield when pressing. After a bunch of trial and error I get the best quality / yield combo by pressing buds at 200F and just breaking the nugs down to dime size buds and pre pressing the bud without heat into a puck. I made a “mold” for my plates that I use and it comes out like a weed gram cracker which keeps it together for the actual press. I get minimal usually no bud in the rosin around the puck and don’t loose anything on the damn bags and they get expensive if your doing it a lot. When I press bubble or dry sift every damn time I use the bags I get a blowout. I’m good with pressing bud but my hash press game is weak sauce. Hope that makes sense. Once I made the mold I realized how dumb I was for not doing it waaay earlier. There’s a few pics so you see what I’m spraying. Sorry for the novel baked and caffeinated up!


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 22, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> I found the bags just take away yield when pressing. After a bunch of trial and error I get the best quality / yield combo by pressing buds at 200F and just breaking the nugs down to dime size buds and pre pressing the bud without heat into a puck. I made a “mold” for my plates that I use and it comes out like a weed gram cracker which keeps it together for the actual press. I get minimal usually no bud in the rosin around the puck and don’t loose anything on the damn bags and they get expensive if your doing it a lot. When I press bubble or dry sift every damn time I use the bags I get a blowout. I’m good with pressing bud but my hash press game is weak sauce. Hope that makes sense. Once I made the mold I realized how dumb I was for not doing it waaay earlier. There’s a few pics so you see what I’m spraying. Sorry for the novel baked and caffeinated up!


Gotta pic of one pressed?


----------



## Getgrowingson (Dec 22, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Gotta pic of one pressed?


The puck? Like before pressed for rosin or after pressed? Sorry man recently diagnosed with colon cancer and haven’t been sleeping barely at all and dosing stupid high amounts of 1:1 cbd to thc in order to avoid the old opioid train again. Never again! So here’s both since I already
Posted the puck hahaha sheeit . So far best return at 200F has been 26% on Chem Cookies 2018 from TopDawg


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 22, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> The puck? Like before pressed for rosin or after pressed? Sorry man recently diagnosed with colon cancer and haven’t been sleeping barely at all and dosing stupid high amounts of 1:1 cbd to thc in order to avoid the old opioid train again. Never again! So here’s both since I already
> Posted the puck hahaha sheeit . So far best return at 200F has been 26% on Chem Cookies 2018 from TopDawg


That is pretty damn clean


----------



## Getgrowingson (Dec 22, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> That is pretty damn clean


If there’s anything it’s tiny tiny little pieces from the edge of the puck that get into it. While it’s still warm I take my trusty dental picks and just dab the piece with the fine pick end and wipe it off, continue until their gone which usually is maybe 2 or 3 depending on how fine I broke the herb up and how moist it is which helps keep it together. But yea once I did it this way I haven’t bought a bag since. Less work and better yields and no messing with bags


----------



## Gramsterdam (Dec 24, 2018)

Witchcraft, Pink Soda Pop, Dosidos x Plushberry

First 2 pics are witchcrafts: seems to grow thick and short like an indica. 1 out of the 4 exhibits more sativa pheno, taller, more space between nodes and more light penetration.
No males or females, seems like they take their time showing sex.

Next 2 pics are Pink Soda Pop: unfortunately one of the 4 was a dud, so only 3 to look at. Colorful stems and stipules, taller and less bushy than witchcraft. One male so far from these. 

Last 2 pics are Dosidos x Plushberry testers that I call: dough berry or berry doughy haha - anyways. 3 look pretty similar despite size difference, and the fourth has leaves that spread out a bit more - tall guy is a male that I plan on chopping soon. Triple node one probably will also be a male


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 25, 2018)

TTT


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 27, 2018)

hey bigworm hows my fems, coming along??


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 29, 2018)

hope your doing great buddy.


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 31, 2018)

Clones are looking really good, no issues


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 31, 2018)

@bud.and.breakfast picked up my purple voodoo f3..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 31, 2018)

I’m popping break check and honey moon pretty stoked big ups to @bigworm6969 !Happy New year!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 2, 2019)

pheno 2 purple voodoo f3


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 2, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> pheno 2 purple voodoo f3 View attachment 4258678 View attachment 4258677


 Yours looks better than the promo picture hats off to you !!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 2, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Yours looks better than the promo picture hats off to you !!


ty brother


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 2, 2019)

I’m hoping to pop some Sugar Factory next grow, it was part of his last drop I think. Some of the wedding cakes I’ve seen are crazy frosty


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 2, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> I’m hoping to pop some Sugar Factory next grow, it was part of his last drop I think. Some of the wedding cakes I’ve seen are crazy frosty


That sugar factory sounded fire! i just dropped a couple of the honeymoon (wc x pck) lookn forward to see how they turn out


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 2, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> That sugar factory sounded fire! i just dropped a couple of the honeymoon (wc x pck) lookn forward to see how they turn out


Journal?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 2, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Journal?


probably not but I'll keep the thread posted for sure


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 3, 2019)

BIGWORM How long till my fem, beans are ready for me??


----------



## Gramsterdam (Jan 4, 2019)

Still waiting to sex the bigworm gear - meanwhile check out my autos (Mephisto Gen)

Tall girl is Fugue State, short girl is forgotten cookies, deformed girl is white chem. 
Deformed girl had an awful smell a few weeks ago, smelled like rotten mangoes. But as it matured the smell got better and better and now smells sweet and orangy


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 6, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> BIGWORM How long till my fem, beans are ready for me??


You on IG? If not you want me to pass a message for ya my friend?


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 6, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> You on IG? If not you want me to pass a message for ya my friend?


YES and thank you and no iam not on IG.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 7, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> YES and thank you and no iam not on IG.


Hey brother there getting made now it wont be much longer brother thanks for being patient


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 7, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hey brother there getting made now it wont be much longer brother thanks for being patient


man I cant wait.. any idea what u going to be reversing?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 8, 2019)

Here's the purple voodoo before it goes in the jar


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 8, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Here's the purple voodoo before it goes in the jar
> 
> View attachment 4261722 View attachment 4261723 View attachment 4261724 View attachment 4261725


Hell yes! That resin just gave me a woody


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 8, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Here's the purple voodoo before it goes in the jar
> 
> View attachment 4261722 View attachment 4261723 View attachment 4261724 View attachment 4261725


I’ve been gentle with my buds during cure, they look like that too. Like diamonds, my buddy was like WTF!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 9, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> man I cant wait.. any idea what u going to be reversing?


Yup double purple dojo s1


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 10, 2019)

My shaggy, cured and diamond laiden Bigworm buds


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 10, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> i just dropped a couple of the honeymoon (wc x pck) looking forward to see how they turn out


I hope to see you post those. i felt it would e silly not to try those so i got some i think the pck will add flavor and more complexity to the stone. You'll find out before me though so i look forward to your results and feedback on those.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 11, 2019)

4 out of 5 pop of my Suger Factory.. There the ones on the far right.. 
Big thanks to @bigworm6969


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 11, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> 4 out of 5 pop of my Suger Factory.. There the ones on the far right.. View attachment 4263007
> Big thanks to @bigworm6969


@bigworm6969 did you forget about my sugar factory seeds?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 11, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> @bigworm6969 did you forget about my sugar factory seeds?


I got u bud shipping this week


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 11, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> I got u bud shipping this week


 Thank you man, they’ll be just in time to drop some of those along with some POW 33’s x Blue lemon tai


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 11, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hey brother there getting made now it wont be much longer brother thanks for being patient


All good things are worth waiting on if there from you my buddy.just send me a pm when there ready and I will send you the cash.thank you brother.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## ky farmer (Jan 13, 2019)

Got my grow room almost dun now and got two plants going and will start more beans tonight.This will be my first indoor grow wish me luck and when I get my bigworm beans I will start some of them indoor and grow them out and the reast will be grown outdoor.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 15, 2019)

Trying to test a few of the Bigworm genetics for my outdoor grow this spring


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 16, 2019)

BIGWORM,,,I sent you a pm.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 17, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> BIGWORM,,,I sent you a pm.


Be patient Ky...


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 17, 2019)

Getting bigger


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 17, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4266268 Getting bigger View attachment 4266267


Damn bro how along are they? There look good.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 17, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Damn bro how along are they? There look good.


Thanks brother Bout a week or two since they popped I been using the poop sauce sample Its good shit haha


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 23, 2019)

New beans coming!


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 23, 2019)

Bigworm clones


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 24, 2019)

JUST SOME PURPLE BUDS! KILLER KIMBO


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 24, 2019)

sugar factory has gotten my attention


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> sugar factory has gotten my attention


Ya it’s crossed with a cake so I’m stoked


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 26, 2019)

This is the first big worm strain I’ve grown out. I think it’s pink lady x dosidos? It was a freebie from the plushberry drop! Very satisfied to say the least!


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 26, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> This is the first big worm strain I’ve grown out. I think it’s pink lady x dosidos? It was a freebie from the plushberry drop! Very satisfied to say the least! View attachment 4271492View attachment 4271493View attachment 4271494


That looks better then dam great.Look at that frost it don't get no better then that in my book.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 26, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> This is the first big worm strain I’ve grown out. I think it’s pink lady x dosidos? It was a freebie from the plushberry drop! Very satisfied to say the least! View attachment 4271492View attachment 4271493View attachment 4271494


 Awesome


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 26, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> This is the first big worm strain I’ve grown out. I think it’s pink lady x dosidos? It was a freebie from the plushberry drop! Very satisfied to say the least! View attachment 4271492View attachment 4271493View attachment 4271494


Wow that looks amazing.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 27, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> This is the first big worm strain I’ve grown out. I think it’s pink lady x dosidos? It was a freebie from the plushberry drop! Very satisfied to say the least! View attachment 4271492View attachment 4271493View attachment 4271494


Hey sub, have you ever used hormones in your feedings to promote trich production? I’m not implying.....


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 27, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Hey sub, have you ever used hormones in your feedings to promote trich production? I’m not implying.....


I never have! I use roots organic with amendments and add bud candy from advance nutrients. Been doing it this way for a couple years now. The QB 288’s are the biggest reason in my opinion


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 27, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I never have! I use roots organic with amendments and add bud candy from advance nutrients. Been doing it this way for a couple years now. The QB 288’s are the biggest reason in my opinion


 I was just reading an article a couple of weeks ago about some nutrients use hormones and others use a mineral base for their snake oils. They mentioned bud Candy


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 27, 2019)

Good looking plant man


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 27, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> I was just reading an article a couple of weeks ago about some nutrients use hormones and others use a mineral base for their snake oils. They mentioned bud Candy


No shit huh? I’ve heard several different negative opinions on bud candy, or just use molasses. Maybe it is snake oil who knows. But it’s worked for me.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 27, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Good looking plant man


Thanks brother. I think i just got lucky with a fire pheno! All credit to big worm!


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 27, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I never have! I use roots organic with amendments and add bud candy from advance nutrients. Been doing it this way for a couple years now. The QB 288’s are the biggest reason in my opinion


I took two plants and used bud candy from advance nutrients and two othere plants I used miracle grow for roses on and it beat the bud candy hands down so I no longer pay the high price for it.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 27, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> No shit huh? I’ve heard several different negative opinions on bud candy, or just use molasses. Maybe it is snake oil who knows. But it’s worked for me.


I shouldn’t said snake oil, I didn’t mean to be negative... at all. I’m sure my organic meals could be sourced cheaper. But I did read that some oil boosting supplements that are touted as fertilizer are actually hormones. Google it. It’s out there. Google hormones for cannabis


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 27, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> I was just reading an article a couple of weeks ago about some nutrients use hormones and others use a mineral base for their snake oils. They mentioned bud Candy


https://www.oregon.gov/ODA/programs/Pesticides/Documents/2018Advisories/BudCandy.pdf


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 27, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> https://www.oregon.gov/ODA/programs/Pesticides/Documents/2018Advisories/BudCandy.pdf


Damn thanks for the info!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 27, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> I shouldn’t said snake oil, I didn’t mean to be negative... at all. I’m sure my organic meals could be sourced cheaper. But I did read that some oil boosting supplements that are touted as fertilizer are actually hormones. Google it. It’s out there. Google hormones for cannabis


Ill def check it out!


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 27, 2019)

Here is the article 

https://www.maximumyield.com/what-are-plant-growth-hormones/2/1438


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm all caught up, finally! Had to plow thru 100+ pages since I haven't been on since 2016. Hey BW bout to dust off the ole grow room found some of those initial purple voodoo you sent out. I know if I search long enough I'll find some old gems. Looks like I got to grab some of the newer twists you've been bumping out.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thank you to dearoldthankfulgrower. Gogoandchill and subzerogenetics for the pics they all look great my favorite thing about all this is to see the pics of everybody grow it truely brings me lots of joy if i missed anyone sorry and thank you in advanced much luv to all of you guys and gals


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey buz its been a minute brother how have u been im glad to see u get back into i know it was a great passion for you.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 28, 2019)

Glad things have been going well for you Worm  I'm back as well, not caught up yet but will be soon


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2019)

Got sum new and old gear coming up soon sum more purple vodoo f6.
97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 x purple vodoo f5
Peyote purple x purple vodoo f5
Peyote purple x oregon cutthroat
Double purple dojo f3
Double purple dojo x oregon cutthroat
Prime crystal x oregon cutthroat


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Glad things have been going well for you Worm  I'm back as well, not caught up yet but will be soon


Hey brother glad to see you back this is awesome to see my old friends making it back i hope nothing but greatness for everybody


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2019)

And next round will be sum more prime crystal
97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5
Blackcherry dojo
Spartain kush crosses
Weddingcake crosses
Gelato 33 crosses
White tahoe cookies crosses
Ogkb crosses
Gsc crosses
Prime moonshine
Blue kimbo
Newberry crosses and all kinds of stuff so stay tuned


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 28, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Got sum new and old gear coming up soon sum more purple vodoo f6.
> 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 x purple vodoo f5
> Peyote purple x purple vodoo f5
> Peyote purple x oregon cutthroat
> ...


 I’m splitting the seeds that you gifted me with a fellow grower


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 28, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> And next round will be sum more prime crystal
> 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5
> Blackcherry dojo
> Spartain kush crosses
> ...


black cherry dojo I wount some moor of that.i grew it 3 years ago and it was the best purple that I have ever grown and the buds where purple as soon as you could see a bud start in hot weather.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 29, 2019)

ttt for big worm


----------



## Gramsterdam (Jan 29, 2019)

I sexed the Big Worm gear:
- witchcraft, 4/4 popped, 4 females 
- Pink Soda Pop, 3/4 popped, 0 females 
- dosidos tester, 4/4, 1 female
5 females out of 11 ain’t bad 

They also went thru my closet torture chamber - all we’re topped and a stripped for clones (rooted in 7 days), low 60s degrees in evening, occasional light leak. All females remained females, no herms. (Still 18/6 schedule)


Big Worm mothers all topped - need to up pot or feed lol


Tops from mothers to make new mothers

Clones - 

Fugue state on her lean - can’t seem to keep her upright lol

Fugue state + low temp = red purple goodness


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 29, 2019)

Gramsterdam said:


> I sexed the Big Worm gear:
> - witchcraft, 4/4 popped, 4 females
> - Pink Soda Pop, 3/4 popped, 0 females
> - dosidos tester, 4/4, 1 female
> ...


 Nice


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 29, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> And next round will be sum more prime crystal
> 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5
> Blackcherry dojo
> Spartain kush crosses
> ...


Glad you staying busy brother glad your doing well stay solid !!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> And next round will be sum more prime crystal
> 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5
> Blackcherry dojo
> Spartain kush crosses
> ...


I'm super curious as to how the new berry turns out. Have you had a chance to flower them yet? Cheers


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 31, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4273788


Hang in there Bud.. Them lady's will bounce back.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 31, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Hang in there Bud.. Them lady's will bounce back.


Yeah I’m riding em out lil tender love n care


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 31, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4273787


I had 3 plants that did that too. I chopped them because I wasn’t sure what was wrong


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 31, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> I had 3 plants that did that too. I chopped them because I wasn’t sure what was wrong


Yeah I used insecticidal soap I got from Walmart it burnt the hell out of my plants I use predators for bugs but the hydro shop was out once they restocked I went back for em and quit using that spray I usually use neem or diatomaceous earth even dr earth but I was at Walmart haha lesson learned they’ll bounce back the new growth looks good so it’s promising


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 31, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Yeah I used insecticidal soap I got from Walmart it burnt the hell out of my plants I use predators for bugs but the hydro shop was out once they restocked I went back for em and quit using that spray I usually use neem or diatomaceous earth even dr earth but I was at Walmart haha lesson learned they’ll bounce back the new growth looks good so it’s promising


 I never figured it out it look like bugs To me and I did see some critters under the scope


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 4, 2019)

Honey moon and break check


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 4, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Honey moon and break check View attachment 4276631View attachment 4276632


Leaves are a little odd on those too? Look a bit crinkled


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 5, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Leaves are a little odd on those too? Look a bit crinkled


There from a insecticidal soap spray I used plants didn’t like it so they crinkled up on me I stopped using it obviously that’s why the new growth is coming back nicely I’ll defoliate the crinkle leaves once new growth settles in


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 6, 2019)

The clones are doing well this run


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 6, 2019)

Shout out to @bigworm6969 for hooking it up with fatty packs. I bought Sugar Factory 10 pack. Came with 15 in the pack. Then he threw in a freebie pack of Double Purple Kush also a 15 pack. And another freebie pack of Honeykrisp 7 pack. That's how you make lifetime customers. I posted way early on in this thread giving bigworm shit over a misunderstanding. But I was 100% in the wrong. And can admit it. We bullshit on IG and worked it out. Then he still hooked it up fat. Much respect man.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Shout out to @bigworm6969 for hooking it up with fatty packs. I bought Sugar Factory 10 pack. Came with 15 in the pack. Then he threw in a freebie pack of Double Purple Kush also a 15 pack. And another freebie pack of Honeykrisp 7 pack. That's how you make lifetime customers. I posted way early on in this thread giving bigworm shit over a misunderstanding. But I was 100% in the wrong. And can admit it. We bullshit on IG and worked it out. Then he still hooked it up fat. Much respect man.


He is a good man and VERRY HONEST.


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 7, 2019)

Laugh OUT LOUD...... @whytewidow you gave Bigworm sooooo much shiiiiiiit. Over and over and over. 
Glad things are better 
Slow walked you down and fed you humble pie...... we all get served sooner or later.
Good stuff guys


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Laugh OUT LOUD...... @whytewidow you gave Bigworm sooooo much shiiiiiiit. Over and over and over.
> Glad things are better
> Slow walked you down and fed you humble pie...... we all get served sooner or later.
> Good stuff guys


Dude the shit this guy told me. Just went through me. Like I was tryna get one over on bigworm. Instead of just asking him like an adult. I had lapse in brain cells and logical thinking. And I had alot of shit on my shoulders that made even worse. But I apologized to the dude. I can admit when I'm wrong. I do it daily with my wife. Whether I'm right or not lol. But it's all good. I'm bout to blow his gear up. Well I'm bout to grow it like a weed bc that's what I do. Been growing for just over 20 years. And still dont know enough. And probably never will.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Dude the shit this guy told me. Just went through me. Like I was tryna get one over on bigworm. Instead of just asking him like an adult. I had lapse in brain cells and logical thinking. And I had alot of shit on my shoulders that made even worse. But I apologized to the dude. I can admit when I'm wrong. I do it daily with my wife. Whether I'm right or not lol. But it's all good. I'm bout to blow his gear up. Well I'm bout to grow it like a weed bc that's what I do. Been growing for just over 20 years. And still dont know enough. And probably never will.


No worries homie we both meet in the middle if we both werent open to big and better things we still be at each others neck i appologize for the things i said it was wrong but we both know how that goes in the heat of the moment crazy shit gets said it was just a miscomunication i wish the rest of the canna comunity could do the same everyday i see people going at it for the craziest shit. Shit that dont even matter no need to be enemies when we can be friends much luv fam


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 7, 2019)

I wish that one dude would have let me send him beans i was going to make it right but he said if i send seeds he wss going to trash them so fuck that i really did forget to send him a replacement i dont know weather the first ones got lost or he got hermis or what happened i forget but i offered to replace them then forgot and then he got mad amd posted it instead of reminding me either way it was my fault its hard to take care of my family make sure all the bills are paid take care of close to 70 plants plus all the breeding plants and males and then have to come on to a full inbox on instagram and on rollitup its alot to keep up with and im only human i try my hardest but my brain cant keep up i wish he would have gave me another shot but he wss fed up and i get that i tried thou


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 7, 2019)

If you don't mind could I ask where to view your gear . Thanks


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 8, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> No worries homie we both meet in the middle if we both werent open to big and better things we still be at each others neck i appologize for the things i said it was wrong but we both know how that goes in the heat of the moment crazy shit gets said it was just a miscomunication i wish the rest of the canna comunity could do the same everyday i see people going at it for the craziest shit. Shit that dont even matter no need to be enemies when we can be friends much luv fam


Money and greed make people crazy


----------



## Cellardwellar (Feb 8, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Money and greed make people crazy


I agree. Example #1: Subtool


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 8, 2019)

Cellardwellar said:


> I agree. Example #1: Subtool


 Do you mean sub cool ?


----------



## neved (Feb 8, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> I wish that one dude would have let me send him beans i was going to make it right but he said if i send seeds he wss going to trash them so fuck that i really did forget to send him a replacement i dont know weather the first ones got lost or he got hermis or what happened i forget but i offered to replace them then forgot and then he got mad amd posted it instead of reminding me either way it was my fault its hard to take care of my family make sure all the bills are paid take care of close to 70 plants plus all the breeding plants and males and then have to come on to a full inbox on instagram and on rollitup its alot to keep up with and im only human i try my hardest but my brain cant keep up i wish he would have gave me another shot but he wss fed up and i get that i tried thou


Y R ALWAYS THE BEST BIGWORM
Wishing y all besties


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> If you don't mind could I ask where to view your gear . Thanks


This thread has alot of my gear in it i know its alot to go thru but u can check out hashtag bigwormgenetics on instagram or my feed bigworm_6969 thanks


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> This thread has alot of my gear in it i know its alot to go thru but u can check out hashtag bigwormgenetics on instagram or my feed bigworm_6969 thanks


Is that You on Straily I don't do IG


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 9, 2019)

Honeymoon and breakcheck looking lovely nice job brother!  @bigworm6969


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 9, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4279342 Honeymoon and breakcheck looking lovely nice job brother! View attachment 4279339 @bigworm6969


Big fat Indica leaves


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 9, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Big fat Indica leaves


Yes nice and healthy now


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 11, 2019)

When you get that new new from @bigworm6969 in the tundra up north.Always a pleasure,humbled by your kindness and generousity


----------



## NeWcS (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> If you don't mind could I ask where to view your gear . Thanks


Here are _some_ of them: https://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Bigworm_Genetics/


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

NeWcS said:


> Here are _some_ of them: https://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Bigworm_Genetics/


Thanks Bro but I just grabbed some of worms Sugar Factory gonna run them with same x from another breeder create a monster


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 14, 2019)

want the sugar factory also, lol.


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 14, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> This is the first big worm strain I’ve grown out. I think it’s pink lady x dosidos? It was a freebie from the plushberry drop! Very satisfied to say the least! View attachment 4271492View attachment 4271493View attachment 4271494


Hey man, how big did this plant get


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 15, 2019)

Honestly, if you want great gear at very reasonable prices, you can't look past bigworms gear. I tested out a few of his selections and they all exceeded my expectations!


----------



## NeWcS (Feb 16, 2019)

Shout-out to @bigworm6969 for always twisting up the fire. Thanks my friend for continuing to serve the community proper like. Respect!!!


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 17, 2019)

NeWcS said:


> Shout-out to @bigworm6969 for always twisting up the fire. Thanks my friend for continuing to serve the community proper like. Respect!!!
> 
> I


I’m looking forward to popping my sugar factory also


----------



## Gramsterdam (Feb 17, 2019)

4x4 filling in  - look at that purple bud site, already showing her colors (Witchcraft), honestly the pic doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 17, 2019)

Gramsterdam said:


> View attachment 4284127 View attachment 4284125
> View attachment 4284128
> 
> 4x4 filling in  - look at that purple bud site, already showing her colors (Witchcraft), honestly the pic doesn’t do it justice.


Nice setup!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 18, 2019)

Breakcheck showing some color


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 18, 2019)

Beaut


Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Breakcheck showing some color View attachment 4285002


Beautiful i hope she chunks up for ya


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 18, 2019)

Gramsterdam said:


> View attachment 4284127 View attachment 4284125
> View attachment 4284128
> 
> 4x4 filling in  - look at that purple bud site, already showing her colors (Witchcraft), honestly the pic doesn’t do it justice.


Nice plants quick question how do you like the performance of the qb im getting ready to get a 4 board 480 watt unit except its a bava not hlg but they say it has the lm301 chips its only 350 delievered so we will see


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 18, 2019)

I


bigworm6969 said:


> Beaut
> 
> Beautiful i hope she chunks up for ya


Im sure she will my man thanks again


----------



## Gramsterdam (Feb 19, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Nice plants quick question how do you like the performance of the qb im getting ready to get a 4 board 480 watt unit except its a bava not hlg but they say it has the lm301 chips its only 350 delievered so we will see


I love my qbs (132s)! I wish I had more tbh. - i have the lm 561c so not as nice as the 301s, so you definitely cant go wrong with those! Qbs are hands down the best lights i've ever owned. But then again, I've only ever owned Mars Hydro, Viparspectra, and now the Qbs - I'm just glad I dont have to deal with blue and red lights lol, hurts my eyes/brain.


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 19, 2019)

Purple Stompers finishing nicely


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 19, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Purple Stompers finishing nicely
> View attachment 4285433


That is a 4x2 closet 1 Vipar600 and 2 marshydro 300’s


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 23, 2019)

Break check


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 23, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Nice plants quick question how do you like the performance of the qb im getting ready to get a 4 board 480 watt unit except its a bava not hlg but they say it has the lm301 chips its only 350 delievered so we will see


Where did u find the Bava at that price? I could use a light upgrade at that price , I have a parts list to DIY but I picture myself ending up like Dr. Manhatten if I try to build it


----------



## DangerDavez (Feb 23, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Where did u find the Bava at that price? I could use a light upgrade at that price , I have a parts list to DIY but I picture myself ending up like Dr. Manhatten if I try to build it


Not sure but you could check atreum. They're legit and well priced


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 26, 2019)

Al


Heathen Raider said:


> Where did u find the Bava at that price? I could use a light upgrade at that price , I have a parts list to DIY but I picture myself ending up like Dr. Manhatten if I try to build it


alababa my friend


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 27, 2019)

Breackcheck looking good


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 27, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Breackcheck looking good View attachment 4290786


Hell ya!! Nice healthy deep green but no toxicity!!!


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 27, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Breackcheck looking good View attachment 4290786


I zoomed in .... she has some frost going on


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

Sugar Factory has arrived , Yes!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 28, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Sugar Factory has arrived , Yes!!!


I have a pack of those. A big fat pack. Bigworm hooked it up. I can wait to pop em.


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 28, 2019)

Two days short of 11 weeks 
Purple Stomper 
Killer Kimbo 
97 Bluemoonshine 
I wet trimmed most but I’m letting 4 hang like dead deer for a week or so.... I want to see if letting them hang whole for awhile will improve my smoke because I think my dry/cure is in need of some work


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 28, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I have a pack of those. A big fat pack. Bigworm hooked it up. I can wait to pop em.


Yea I have quite a few other strains in veg just harvested 3 Voids and I have a Trainwreck to harvest in a few days then I'll have some room to pop the Sugar Factory's , first time trying BigWorms stuff , I read thru this thread and He engages with His customers and seems like a good guy so I said wtf I'll try some, u know Me Whyte I love Starfighter so I'll run these and if I like I'll be all over His Starfighter like a fat lady on a BB . I'll post progress on the SF here if that's ok.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 28, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> View attachment 4291221 View attachment 4291222 Two days short of 11 weeks
> Purple Stomper
> Killer Kimbo
> 97 Bluemoonshine
> I wet trimmed most but I’m letting 4 hang like dead deer for a week or so.... I want to see if letting them hang whole for awhile will improve my smoke because I think my dry/cure is in need of some work


Looks killer brother man looks like a good yield also much props


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 28, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Looks killer brother man looks like a good yield also much props


Yes much more than I thought, even with me scorching the 97’s


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 5, 2019)

Break check Honeymoon


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 8, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Looks killer brother man looks like a good yield also much props


Bigworm I sent you a pm.hope to here from you soon.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

View attachment 4296891


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks BigWorm !!


----------



## mastermind303033 (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm so stoked for this next drop of seeds. I've been biting my lip for over week in anticipation.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 9, 2019)

My rosin breakdown....
Purple Stomper squished out for me a deep purple rosin that stays purple after filtering for vape carts.... goey sticky pleasure 
Killer Kimbo squished like butter or a crumble
97 Bluemoonshine squished out just like yellow shatter..... every time at multiple temperatures.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 10, 2019)

So much color breakcheck


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 10, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> So much color breakcheckView attachment 4297999


They are looking killer


----------



## Azubaz (Mar 10, 2019)

I got 4 Amaretto (gelato X pakistani citral kush) just sprouting out the ground right now. Will post pics along the way


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 13, 2019)

Honey moon and harvested breakcheck


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 14, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4299692 View attachment 4299690 View attachment 4299687 Honey moon and harvested breakcheck


I like the looks of that i hope shes terpy


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 14, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4299692 View attachment 4299690 View attachment 4299687 Honey moon and harvested breakcheck


Looking like some flavorful nugs!


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 14, 2019)

Curing update
Honest statement coming..... my smoke speaking of the aromas and flavors have never been super great. Occasionally I would get lucky and have a plant that tasted and smelled the way I expected . I changed my drying process. I took four purple stompers and let them hang with all their leaves on them for over a week . I kept the humidity up over 60% and the temperatures at around 60 to 65 . Those purple stoppers are now in jars and the flavors have definitely come through you could smell the diesel and the sweet candies also. The plants that I wet trimmed and dried are OK but they just don’t have the aromas like the other four plants. I’m a better grower now..... and I mean that I learned something that makes a difference.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 14, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Curing update
> Honest statement coming..... my smoke speaking of the aromas and flavors have never been super great. Occasionally I would get lucky and have a plant that tasted and smelled the way I expected . I changed my drying process. I took four purple stompers and let them hang with all their leaves on them for over a week . I kept the humidity up over 60% and the temperatures at around 60 to 65 . Those purple stoppers are now in jars and the flavors have definitely come through you could smell the diesel and the sweet candies also. The plants that I wet trimmed and dried are OK but they just don’t have the aromas like the other four plants. I’m a better grower now..... and I mean that I learned something that makes a difference.


Dry trimming is much more time consuming,


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 14, 2019)

I got a pack of sugar factory too I want to find a decent cube leaning male to cross with my wedding cake clone. I also have a killer trap star clone that has the cube in it so could cross with that too. Just want some seeds for personal no funds or room to do dozens of packs


----------



## Azubaz (Mar 18, 2019)

Four young Amaretto alive and well. Fingers crossed on females.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 9, 2019)

Coyote Ugly


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice job i hop


blowincherrypie said:


> Coyote Ugly
> View attachment 4314816 View attachment 4314817


e she turns colors for you


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 18, 2019)

@bigworm6969 or anyone who can help me out here.

I'm looking to get my hands on some calypso for a little project that I have in mind . Any idea where I can find some?


----------



## Azubaz (Apr 18, 2019)

Amaretto #3
I know i fucked up the first feed, they got locked out and stopped growth completely. But it's been plain water since and they are making a come back. She has some major trich coverage coming in and she stinks. Hope its a she.


----------



## Azubaz (Apr 18, 2019)

Amaretto #1


----------



## Azubaz (Apr 18, 2019)

My other 2 Amaretto i went full retard with, i topped them when they were locked out and they didn't like that (they were more of runts as well) and then i thought wow this 1 gal pot is to big for these runts, so i repotted them into solo cups and that was 2 days ago. Well they look horrible but are also making a come back.


----------



## Azubaz (Apr 18, 2019)

And 5 Primal Fear i promise not to screw up. Sorry Big Worm


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 19, 2019)

Any way of getting some Big worm gear in canada or is it exclusive to DC seed exchange


----------



## Go go n chill (Apr 19, 2019)

DangerDavez said:


> Any way of getting some Big worm gear in canada or is it exclusive to DC seed exchange


He is on IG


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 24, 2019)

A question to those who have harvested some of their gear from *BW, *which indica dom. strain without any Haze influence would you recommend me?


----------



## Go go n chill (Apr 24, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> A question to those who have harvested some of their gear from *BW, *which indica dom. strain without any Haze influence would you recommend me?


 Well I’m not a connoisseur But the pumper stomper is a nice Indica or at least it has an easy going buzz. I got 2 to 3 ounces per plant Under what people call cheap LED FIXTURES . I’ll grow it again definitely


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 24, 2019)

Hopefully the man himself, drops his cents on my query


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Hopefully the man himself, drops his cents on my query


Ive ran a lot of brother Worm's gear but unfortunately am not real good at indica/sativa/haze descriptions.. I can tell you a lot of it has been "one hitter" (I dont think any bud is actually one-hitter, but I can take 4-5 hits off the swisher and feel good) potency.. expansive smoke.. good taste/bag appeal etc. His last couple drops have included some of the hype strains and they all hold their own in the tent against most anybody else's gear.

I also happen to hold him in a high regard as a human being.. He has shown himself to be humble/generous/genuine person, qualities which I've found to be more the exception than the rule in the industry (most of the breeders who frequent this forum are good down-to-earth people.. but a lot of the big names on IG appear to be human turds) Personally, when given a choice I try and support people who show a strong moral/ethical compass and I feel strongly brother Worm falls square in that category.

IG is the easiest/quickest way to get a response from BigWorm but he's always responded to posts/messages in a timely manner when he's on here.. Sorry I couldnt directly answer your question, but hope you still find some of this post helpful..

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 25, 2019)

> His last couple drops have included some of the hype strains and they all hold their own in the tent against most anybody else's gear.


Thank you very much for the reply and yes your are quite right that most bud needs more that one hit, or is it the person hitting

I know from reading this thread and other threads elsewhere that we are dealing with a gentleman, there will always be haters in the seed game, same as some people like Audis and some like BMW´s and thereby sometimes tend to talk down about the brand they do not like. 

Am planning on getting some of his gear next month...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello friends how's it going much luv to all you guys and gals if there is any if you want a good indica sugar factor is a good one it's still a hybrid but definitely indica dominant all my stuff is hybrid I don't think I have any all indica strains but any of the Pakistan chitral Kush are indica dominant like icy hot and honeymoon i looked into this awhile back to see how to figure out the exact equation or the math on how they figure out what percentage my genetics are and I couldn't find no good info on it but I'm going to research sum more so I can give a correct answer to the percentages of indica and sativa dominant


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 25, 2019)

Great mate, will be in touch as mentioned come May.

Have a good day...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 29, 2019)

Coyote Ugly


----------



## Go go n chill (Apr 29, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Coyote Ugly
> View attachment 4325007 View attachment 4325008 View attachment 4325009


Oh shit! We have trichs on fan leaves.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 29, 2019)

*Coyote = Ugly, *only to blind people


----------



## Azubaz (May 4, 2019)

Out of the 4 Amaretto i popped, i have 2 females so far. Waiting on the other 1 to show sex. They stink most definitely. They are smaller plants. Once they start to form some nice bud sites ill update with some photos!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (May 5, 2019)

Hi Big worm. i'm wondering if the BIG CHEM WYRM cut is from u and which chemdawg/strain it actually is. If not yours do u know it's who's as it's mentioned in FEW CROSSES BUT NO LUCK FINDING IT'S TRUE IDENTITY. 
I GRABBED UR kosher k x BEP and HONEYMOON = no brainer lol. i'm economically challenged but not dumb. mos def will try more of ur gear cause i like to treasure hunt. peace and thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 6, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> Hi Big worm. i'm wondering if the BIG CHEM WYRM cut is from u and which chemdawg/strain it actually is. If not yours do u know it's who's as it's mentioned in FEW CROSSES BUT NO LUCK FINDING IT'S TRUE IDENTITY.
> I GRABBED UR kosher k x BEP and HONEYMOON = no brainer lol. i'm economically challenged but not dumb. mos def will try more of ur gear cause i like to treasure hunt. peace and thanks


Thanks for the support and the bigwyrm cut of chem is not mine I think the other bigworm is on YouTube if not you can hit up lemonhoko from greenbeanz genetics I think he knows hope that helps


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 6, 2019)

for a hype strain the wedding cake really does throw down with the stank I'm gonna f3 this girl and do sum work with her


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 6, 2019)

the ass clone only from bodhi is pretty badass to


----------



## Mellow old School (May 6, 2019)

Very nice mate, pm to you soon...


----------



## Azubaz (May 7, 2019)

3 of 4 females on my Amaretto
They smell of some sweet pungent gas


----------



## mastermind303033 (May 14, 2019)

Some Purple Wipeouts in Veg. Gonna put em outside thx to state laws changed last year and see how big I can get em. Still no clue about gender but I'm stoked. I had 0/12 germ on Bravery and 5/12 made it on the Purple Wipeouts but those all germinated strong and fast so it was upsetting when they just didnt break soil. The survivors are strong AF tho. Hey if Bigworm is listening what are the genetics in the Fade To Black? I got some as freebies but have no idea what's in em. Thx for any info.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 15, 2019)

mastermind303033 said:


> View attachment 4333447 View attachment 4333447 View attachment 4333448
> 
> 
> Some Purple Wipeouts in Veg. Gonna put em outside thx to state laws changed last year and see how big I can get em. Still no clue about gender but I'm stoked. I had 0/12 germ on Bravery and 5/12 made it on the Purple Wipeouts but those all germinated strong and fast so it was upsetting when they just didnt break soil. The survivors are strong AF tho. Hey if Bigworm is listening what are the genetics in the Fade To Black? I got some as freebies but have no idea what's in em. Thx for any info.


Fade to black is Oregon cutthroat x killer kimbo hey brother please send me your Addy in DM so I can get a replacement pack of seeds for you this is the first time hearing about bravery not germinateing thanks


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (May 18, 2019)

thx @bigworm6969 i shot him a dm and also asked where his stuff is available and strain descriptions w/cost. 

really cool you will work withe the wedding cake mos def. yippee 
i'd love the idea and taste of Wedding Cake married to these. i'm chasing sweet taste but potent too. flower 10 weeks or less with good yield and vigor. 2x stretch ijs lol 
grape krush
sour grapes = SD x GDP version
*Zkittles
blackberry kush
GOD BUD*


----------



## Azubaz (May 22, 2019)

3 of the 5 females i got on the Primal F      ear


----------



## Azubaz (May 22, 2019)

The 3 Amaretto getting frosty and filling in a little


----------



## Apalchen (May 24, 2019)

Just put these in paper towel. Have run the calypso already but somehow lost the cut i was gonna keep so started some more. Anyone that has grown any of the others and wants to chime in and let me know how they were would be great.


Realized names were hard to see in pic so figured would add the names on the post

Purple Crystal Dojo
Calypso
Killer kimbo 
Purple stomper all these are from big worm 
The others are sin city seeds modified Mints (already have a great keeper just seeing if find a more gmo leaning girl with more stretch.)
And Cannarado Ruby Frost (which I’m told there be herms in the pack but fire also if willing to look) 

All these will be done in my tester tents under 315 cmh in 1 gallon pots.


----------



## Azubaz (Jun 3, 2019)

Amaretto just shy of 30 days of flower. Two of the phenos are exactly the same. Both heavy feeders with bright orange hairs (not as bright in the photos) with basically an Amaretto smell creamy almond like berry smell.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 4, 2019)

@bigworm6969 I have a pack of forbidden fruit of yours. It came from bbbb. Are you the original creator of the forbidden fruit, or did someone take your name? 

What is the cross of your forbidden fruit? I know the one many talk about is cherry pie x Tangier’s. 

Tks got several others prime moonshine is killa


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 6, 2019)

Big Worm is having a flash sale right now

$40 a pack

I just got some Sugar Factory 

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByXsp26hmfM/?igshid=1n0qk2yflj7vj


----------



## mastermind303033 (Jun 9, 2019)

Bottom left and middle are already showing hella sacks so they will be getting the chop tommorow. Back left is super purple already so hoping for a female there. Fingers crossed on the remaining 3


----------



## Azubaz (Jun 13, 2019)

3 Primal fear. All had some good stretch for 12/12 from seed. Doing good so far. No smell so far.


----------



## Azubaz (Jun 13, 2019)

The bigger Amaretto. Smells are musky berry fermented wine with a touch of gas. She had more of a stretch than my other two.


----------



## mastermind303033 (Jun 13, 2019)

Preeeeety sure these are females now. Showed sex super early but still have a few more weeks outside in veg. 2 of 3 show early purpling on stems and 1 is extremely dark purple except the leaves. These are Purple Wipeouts. I'll wait till they actually hit flower to show em next.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 15, 2019)

predd said:


> Yeah ,I've grown out forbidden space fruit, Twizzler f2, space wookie and black cherry creme, all germed easy and I found something nice in all except the spacefruit(very fluffy). I'm still running my space wookie today (lavender fuel resin bomb) and this is years later! Looking forward to revisiting something BW again with this refund I had long written off.


I have a pack of Twizzlers , wondering how'd you like em?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 15, 2019)

bmgnoot said:


> kosher tangie x cherry pie


I wonder why GAS - Garden Ablaze Seeds has the same strain - Twizzlers - kosher tangie x cherry pie


----------



## Azubaz (Jun 17, 2019)

All 3 Amaretto phenos. Somewhere around day 42 or something. The 2 smaller had some leave issues and they are almost all gone on one. Not really sure what happened all 3 were feed the same. I think it has more to do with the stress i indued on them in the beginning. None the less they are probably the most appealing buds i have ever grown. The purple is starting to show threw. The smells are still musky berry red wine smelling.


----------



## mastermind303033 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hey Big Worm so for the Purple Wipeout did you cross the erza scarlet with the plush berry once and then the offspring are all those F1s? I find myself with a male and female of very similar phenotype in coloring and size and growth. So I was thinking I'd separate the male cuts from the female cuts and try my hand at some selective pollinating (never done it before). Would that make the offspring F2s or would they be a new separate thing? IDK just typing aloud. Anyway I'm not doing it for resale or anything like that if you are worried about shit like that but I wanted to have a handful of seeds for later if I wanna do a big phenohunt in the future without spending thousands on seeds. Thx if you are willing to provide the info.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hey brother


mastermind303033 said:


> Hey Big Worm so for the Purple Wipeout did you cross the erza scarlet with the plush berry once and then the offspring are all those F1s? I find myself with a male and female of very similar phenotype in coloring and size and growth. So I was thinking I'd separate the male cuts from the female cuts and try my hand at some selective pollinating (never done it before). Would that make the offspring F2s or would they be a new separate thing? IDK just typing aloud. Anyway I'm not doing it for resale or anything like that if you are worried about shit like that but I wanted to have a handful of seeds for later if I wanna do a big phenohunt in the future without spending thousands on seeds. Thx if you are willing to provide the info.


hey brother that would be what's called inbreeding and it would be a f2


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Jun 22, 2019)

Peace BW. Good to see U still active here. Wanted to ask what's the strongest strain u have bred. I have the PV f5 and a couple Gorilla Spirit. The PV f5 didn't turn out for me in the long run, but I am still goin to try them again. But what is the knockout gas that u know is strong. In other words what's the strongest strain U have. High the I mean.


----------



## Azubaz (Jun 24, 2019)

Amaretto on day 52. Any recommendations on how long these should go @bigworm6969?


----------



## eddy600 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pink power ended up with only one female out of the pack


----------



## neved (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi
Its ma pleasure to posting these pics from Bigworm .
Really one of the best breader out there and helpful .
8 weeks into flowering 
Calipso,double purple and suger factory


----------



## Azubaz (Jul 2, 2019)

A couple phenos of Primal fear i have no clue how many days in, ill have to investigate, pretty chunky compared to the Amaretto i grew


----------



## Azubaz (Jul 2, 2019)

A couple phenos of Amaretto i grew. Chopped on i think day 53. Pretty potent smoke


----------



## neved (Jul 11, 2019)

Hiii
Whats your opinion !?
Are them ready for chop ?
Already lowering tye ppm by week 10 of flowering and now doing cold stress until full ro flush.
I wanna chop them by next 48 hours !?
Pics from Suger Factory, Calypso, Double Purple kusb And Knock prime .
Any recommendations View attachment 4363254


----------



## Azubaz (Jul 11, 2019)

A couple phenos of the Primal Fear (prime crystal x buck eye purple) i have going


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 11, 2019)

neved said:


> Hiii
> Whats your opinion !?
> Are them ready for chop ?
> Already lowering tye ppm by week 10 of flowering and now doing cold stress until full ro flush.
> ...


They all look awesome thank you for shareing


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 11, 2019)

Azubaz said:


> A couple phenos of the Primal Fear (prime crystal x buck eye purple) i have goingView attachment 4363655 View attachment 4363656 View attachment 4363658 View attachment 4363659 View attachment 4363661 View attachment 4363662 View attachment 4363663 View attachment 4363664


There looking great my man how do u like the smell


----------



## neved (Jul 12, 2019)

Another pics
Now 3 days after lowering ppm and do some shock techniks by getting more cristals


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 13, 2019)

neved said:


> Another pics
> Now 3 days after lowering ppm and do some shock techniks by getting more cristals


Damn i really like that pheno of calypso


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 13, 2019)

Heads up for my rollitup family i got sum good deals going hit that dm for details you wont we disappointed


----------



## Azubaz (Jul 14, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Heads up for my rollitup family i got sum good deals going hit that dm for details you wont we disappointed


Took me long enough to finally put my nose on it, these girls are loud in the room but not loud up close in the nose, but after a couple days of smelling at different times during the day, they all smells like sour green apple. No mixed berry smells on these girls


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 15, 2019)

Big Wooorrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmm !! sup bud any spot to get your seeds because i dont do Insta gram any spots have your seeds ?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 15, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Big Wooorrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmm !! sup bud any spot to get your seeds because i dont do Insta gram any spots have your seeds ?


https://dcseedexchange.com/product-category/big-worm-genetics/


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 15, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Big Wooorrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmm !! sup bud any spot to get your seeds because i dont do Insta gram any spots have your seeds ?


send him a pm


----------



## chuckie86 (Jul 18, 2019)

neved said:


> Hiii
> Whats your opinion !?
> Are them ready for chop ?
> Already lowering tye ppm by week 10 of flowering and now doing cold stress until full ro flush.
> ...


What's the,purple strain and its from big worm g


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 19, 2019)

chuckie86 said:


> What's the,purple strain and its from big worm g


Its calypso


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 19, 2019)

black cherry do jo was the best looking plant I ever sean or growed it was purple from the start to the end at harvest time and I would love to have some fem, beans of it to grow again.i sold every oz of it for 400.00 so that should tell you people liked not only the looks but the buss as well.happy growing to all.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 19, 2019)

later I got to go work a pach out in this dam heat wave.lol


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 22, 2019)

Starting some new Bigworm beans, should be going to soil in a couple of days.....
Sugar Factory and Sweetz. All photo regular seeds. Just 3 each


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 22, 2019)

Day 21 Sugar factory


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 23, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Day 21 Sugar factory View attachment 4368701


How long did you veg? Full plant pic? Thx C


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 23, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> How long did you veg? Full plant pic? Thx C


It’s been veg for at least 3 to 4 months. She about 4 feet tall This pic is bout a week old I’ll post a update tomorrow the lady’s are asleep don’t wanna disrupt


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 24, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> It’s been veg for at least 3 to 4 months. She about 4 feet tall View attachment 4369098This pic is bout a week old I’ll post a update tomorrow the lady’s are asleep don’t wanna disrupt


4 months?


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 24, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> 4 months?


Yeah bro. Yeah I know 4 months Is a long as time and it should look a lot better..


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 24, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Yeah bro. Yeah I know 4 months Is a long as time and it should look a lot better..


Looks healthy AF is what I meant and he’ll ya lol 4 months.... is it a mother plant? But hey you kept it looking good for four months


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 24, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Looks healthy AF is what I meant and he’ll ya lol 4 months.... is it a mother plant? But hey you kept it looking good for four months


Thanks man. I was gonna make  it a mother plant and keep it around but I said fuck it “flip it” and get some nice size budz.


----------



## chuckie86 (Jul 27, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Purple Stompers finishing nicely
> View attachment 4285433


Did these turn out to be rock hard nugs


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 27, 2019)

chuckie86 said:


> Did these turn out to be rock hard nugs


No I would not consider them rockhard and UGGs but they were dense
And by far it has been most asked for smoke that I’ve grown


----------



## chuckie86 (Jul 28, 2019)

You know a good strain that produces fat hard frosty buds frosty like this but these aren't dense like I want just frosty as hell these are cherry pie x cbd grenades


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 30, 2019)

Day 30 Sugar factory


----------



## Azubaz (Jul 30, 2019)

Primal fear (buckeye purp x prime crystal)


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 30, 2019)

Azubaz said:


> Primal fear (buckeye purp x prime crystal) View attachment 4372085


 What size is that lid a 6 inch pickle jar lid ?
Those nuggets look good


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 30, 2019)

Azubaz said:


> Primal fear (buckeye purp x prime crystal) View attachment 4372085


Num's Num's num num num num !!


----------



## Azubaz (Jul 30, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> What size is that lid a 6 inch pickle jar lid ?
> Those nuggets look good


Yeah something like that. Thanks


----------



## konsciousklout (Jul 31, 2019)

Brake Check 55 days, going to harvest soon.  55 days, Brake Check.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 31, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 4372682
> Brake Check 55 days, going to harvest soon. View attachment 4372671 55 days, Brake Check.
> View attachment 4372676 View attachment 4372677


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 31, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 4372682
> Brake Check 55 days, going to harvest soon. View attachment 4372671 55 days, Brake Check.
> View attachment 4372676 View attachment 4372677


Outstanding work, they're beautifully colored.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 31, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 4372682
> Brake Check 55 days, going to harvest soon. View attachment 4372671 55 days, Brake Check.
> View attachment 4372676 View attachment 4372677


Damn.. that look bomb.. I gotta get me some brake check..


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks great.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 1, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Damn.. that look bomb.. I gotta get me some brake check..


I know right that's that Sticky icky icky !!! Great Job on that Grow Konsciousklout (Turn's to Big Worm)


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 1, 2019)

When you go to pick your Bean's up that Big Worm just Shipped you !!


----------



## konsciousklout (Aug 1, 2019)

I appreciate the compliments. The smell is amazing too, like berry bubble gum.


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 1, 2019)

Berry bubble gum did you get some rock hard nugs or na. When u harvesting??


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 1, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> When you go to pick your Bean's up that Big Worm just Shipped you !!View attachment 4372860


Hahah I know right..lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 4372682
> Brake Check 55 days, going to harvest soon. View attachment 4372671 55 days, Brake Check.
> View attachment 4372676 View attachment 4372677


Awesome job thank u for the pics that close up is badass


----------



## konsciousklout (Aug 1, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Berry bubble gum did you get some rock hard nugs or na. When u harvesting??


I am harvesting on Saturday, I hope. I will post pictures here. The branches are very strong and thick, but the nugs are so heavy that some branches cant support the weight. The nugs definitely seem like they will be very dense and hard after the dry and cure! One of the parent plants is a landrace Pakistani Chitral, so hopefully she takes on those bud characteristics.


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 1, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> I am harvesting on Saturday, I hope. I will post pictures here. The branches are very strong and thick, but the nugs are so heavy that some branches cant support the weight. The nugs definitely seem like they will be very dense and hard after the dry and cure! One of the parent plants is a landrace Pakistani Chitral, so hopefully she takes on those bud characteristics.


N I C E.!!
So how did you get thos up close pic.. ?


----------



## konsciousklout (Aug 1, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> N I C E.!!
> So how did you get thos up close pic.. ?


Thanks, I'm excited. I used an Oshiro 60mm LD UNC Ultra-Macro Lens for Nikon, as well as a MEIKE Macro Electronic Mount Auto Focus Macro Metal Extension Tube Adapter. At first I used regular lenses with the extension tubes, and then I got the cheapest macro lens I could find. Do you think the buds look mature enough, I'm debating on whether to judge by trichomes, or pistil maturity?


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 1, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> Thanks, I'm excited. I used an Oshiro 60mm LD UNC Ultra-Macro Lens for Nikon, as well as a MEIKE Macro Electronic Mount Auto Focus Macro Metal Extension Tube Adapter. At first I used regular lenses with the extension tubes, and then I got the cheapest macro lens I could find. Do you think the buds look mature enough, I'm debating on whether to judge by trichomes, or pistil maturity?


Fo sho ima have to check out that set up. 
As far as maturity I go by trichomes and I see a lot of Amber and Smoky trichomes on ur pics I would call it ready maybe pass due.. I would start flushing and checking “ppm”


----------



## konsciousklout (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks man, I'm going to start flushing the soil with pH adjusted water.


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 2, 2019)

U could use regular tap water you don’t necessarily need to pH.. look it up there many way on how to properly flush.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 3, 2019)

Big shout out to Big Worm !!! My brother from another mother did me right excited to get my Room Up and running hopefully by the end of Sept. Way to late in the season to start these 1st class beans outside . And for those wondering if what the beans look like.  
Not those little Grey fly shit sized seeds that i just paid $300 & $200 for a pack of 10 respectively to get the Free Special Release Pack . And at the time of my purchase to best of my knowledge anyways although they where being sold at Platinum Seed Bank for $500 about a month later was the only way to get said packs. Well live and learn !! Thanks Again for the hook up brother Big Worm !!


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 3, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Big shout out to Big Worm !!! My brother from another mother did me right excited to get my Room Up and running hopefully by the end of Sept. Way to late in the season to start these 1st class beans outside . And for those wondering if what the beans look like. View attachment 4373769 View attachment 4373770
> Not those little Grey fly shit sized seeds that i just paid $300 & $200 for a pack of 10 respectively to get the Free Special Release Pack . And at the time of my purchase to best of my knowledge anyways although they where being sold at Platinum Seed Bank for $500 about a month later was the only way to get said packs. Well live and learn !! Thanks Again for the hook up brother Big Worm !!


That’s watz up.. but DAMN 300 bucks for a ten pack.. Fuck That.. that’s crazy stupid.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 4, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> That’s watz up.. but DAMN 300 bucks for a ten pack.. Fuck That.. that’s crazy stupid.


Well we all know this game is like the Lottery and when something that is in the Canna Bible from the source that created it comes up for sale you either play your ticket or pass.

I choose to scratch and i wont say i got burned. I was just disappointed with the over all quality of the beans that where shipped to me I.E. very small greyish to a very light tan premature beans they did not give of the vibe of Elite , Superior genetics i thought i was purchasing is all. 

I did get 2 very nice males out of them tho and i still have bean's to pop at later date because i wanted to grow inside my new room when it's done.


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 4, 2019)

Did u collect any of the pollen for those 2 male??


----------



## konsciousklout (Aug 4, 2019)

The rest of the pics are on the gram @konsciousklout


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 5, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Did u collect any of the pollen for those 2 male??


Yes sir i sure did . And thanks for not asking who the beans where from i don't really like to shame others although i'm sure you could figure it out bye some of the statements i made and i did let it be known on their thread on here i was disappointed. 

I was kinda pissy my dog knocked down my Jerry rigged Seedling starter table I.E. 2 sawhorses and a piece of plywood in early march and killed a few of the seedlings but was my own stupidity for leaving them on that type of rig. But yeah i saved it they where Beast's .


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 5, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 4374552 View attachment 4374613 The rest of the pics are on the gram @konsciousklout


That is some Funky Monkey right their Kons !!


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 5, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Yes sir i sure did . And thanks for not asking who the beans where from i don't really like to shame others although i'm sure you could figure it out bye some of the statements i made and i did let it be known on their thread on here i was disappointed.
> 
> I was kinda pissy my dog knocked down my Jerry rigged Seedling starter table I.E. 2 sawhorses and a piece of plywood in early march and killed a few of the seedlings but was my own stupidity for leaving them on that type of rig. But yeah i saved it they where Beast's .


It’s all good im not bout Shaming anyone. You live and you learn.. I fell you on the dog part tho. only I dont have a dog. When I started growing I bought some beans and my daughter Yank them out the soil. I came home from work and plants halfway gone my little Sprouts were torn in to pieces. Dude I was Pretty bummed out.. but like you said it was on me. To this day i wonder wat was going Through my daughters head cause she really fuck shit up. Lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 6, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 4374552 View attachment 4374613 The rest of the pics are on the gram @konsciousklout


 Taste the Rainbow !


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 6, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> It’s all good im not bout Shaming anyone. You live and you learn.. I fell you on the dog part tho. only I dont have a dog. When I started growing I bought some beans and my daughter Yank them out the soil. I came home from work and plants halfway gone my little Sprouts were torn in to pieces. Dude I was Pretty bummed out.. but like you said it was on me. To this day i wonder wat was going Through my daughters head cause she really fuck shit up. Lol


Bahahahaha my god !! 

I can picture your face must of looked like mine when you came home a mixture of of Pissed , Confusion & Pain !!


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 6, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Bahahahaha my god !!
> 
> I can picture your face must of looked like mine when you came home a mixture of of Pissed , Confusion & Pain !!


   LMAO


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 9, 2019)

Hey guys and gals i still got a bunch of new gear available for resonable prices hit me up in pm thanks


----------



## HUF (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks a lot BigWorm. I received my order in 14 days on another continent. With pleasure I will soon begin to grow your strain.
Could not find information about Imortal Rose, you will not give the characteristics of this strain?


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 24, 2019)

Sugar factory


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 25, 2019)

HUF said:


> Thanks a lot BigWorm. I received my order in 14 days on another continent. With pleasure I will soon begin to grow your strain.
> Could not find information about Imortal Rose, you will not give the characteristics of this strain?
> View attachment 4383382


Immortal rose(black rose x blackcherry dojo)


----------



## mastermind303033 (Sep 14, 2019)

Ok so these are clones from the purple wipeouts. The outside plants had some issues AND someone jacked 1 so I'm not showcasing that lol. But the clones are good and both cuts looks similar. Clear sisters. No purpling on the two tho. Week 6 flower completed. Looking like a 9 weaker. Maaaaybe 10. And then I got new bigworm stuff to try out. What can I say. I like the guys stuff. Keep up the breeding. Also the seeds are all THI C C. Which is nice because I hate small looking seeds. You can tell they are good and mature. The goji's (not bigworm gear) look 1/3 the size and immature AF. And also if anyone was reading my last posts. Bigworm hooked up those two BCD crosses so I'd say hes pretty solid if anyone's reading these like I do and wonders these things. Alright I'll get of this guys dick and go fuck off somewhere else for a while. Peace.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 15, 2019)

mastermind303033 said:


> View attachment 4394514 View attachment 4394514 View attachment 4394514 View attachment 4394515 View attachment 4394516
> Ok so these are clones from the purple wipeouts. The outside plants had some issues AND someone jacked 1 so I'm not showcasing that lol. But the clones are good and both cuts looks similar. Clear sisters. No purpling on the two tho. Week 6 flower completed. Looking like a 9 weaker. Maaaaybe 10. And then I got new bigworm stuff to try out. What can I say. I like the guys stuff. Keep up the breeding. Also the seeds are all THI C C. Which is nice because I hate small looking seeds. You can tell they are good and mature. The goji's (not bigworm gear) look 1/3 the size and immature AF. And also if anyone was reading my last posts. Bigworm hooked up those two BCD crosses so I'd say hes pretty solid if anyone's reading these like I do and wonders these things. Alright I'll get of this guys dick and go fuck off somewhere else for a while. Peace.


Wow Mass Medical Strains dosn't vacuum seal their packs ? fuck that !


----------



## mastermind303033 (Sep 15, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Wow Mass Medical Strains dosn't vacuum seal their packs ? fuck that !


nah lol at least not the ones I got. but im not super worried about a vacuum seal cus everything will get grown out within 3 years and they are kept to where they will stay fresh until then. seeds can last up to 5ish years with minimal care tbh. but a seal is nice too


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 16, 2019)

I’ve got brake check sugar factory and sweetz they are going into week eight of veg and I will be flipping Saturday or Sunday I’ll drop some pictures soon . All are very nice plants as of now


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 17, 2019)

Worm you get my PM ? Also whats Fade to Black ?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello everyone just wantted to thank the people who still posts pics here thanks for keeping this thread alive i appreciate it alot and a quick heads up i got three new strains that was a colab project and we used sum great elite clone only strains 
Cream puffz(cookies and cream #13 x wedding cake f2)
Tropical torte(tropican cookies blacksheep cut x wedding cake f2)
Grape triangles(garanimals#2 blacksheep cut x wedding cake f2) 
There sum fire in these badboys if intrested hit me up in pm thanks alot and 2020 is going to be the year for bigworm thanks


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 26, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hello everyone just wantted to thank the people who still posts pics here thanks for keeping this thread alive i appreciate it alot and a quick heads up i got three new strains that was a colab project and we used sum great elite clone only strains
> Cream puffz(cookies and cream #13 x wedding cake f2)
> Tropical torte(tropican cookies blacksheep cut x wedding cake f2)
> Grape triangles(garanimals#2 blacksheep cut x wedding cake f2)
> There sum fire in these badboys if intrested hit me up in pm thanks alot and 2020 is going to be the year for bigworm thanks


I haven’t posted a ton of pics because the room are so packed with your gear you can’t tell them apart...... all very nice plants and healthy


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 26, 2019)

Quick Fast they are Here Ladies better pony up Fast before these bad larry's are Ghost OG !! 

2020 is going to be the year of the Worm fuck a Rat !!!


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 26, 2019)

@bigworm6969 Those look so tasty, Like all your strains. Keep doing what you're doing bro!!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Sep 28, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> View attachment 4395623 View attachment 4395624


i really want to know how the sugar factory performs. what size pots u veggin in dude and what medium. you going to up pot in flower ? lights/type = hid/led nutes u feeding are what ? i'll pull up a lounge chair and hope i can remember it;s here lol.


----------



## durbanblue (Sep 29, 2019)

Primal Fear.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice looking good durbanblue !


----------



## durbanblue (Sep 29, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Nice looking good durbanblue !


Yeah very nice. So purple and a good smoke as well.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 29, 2019)

durbanblue said:


> Yeah very nice. So purple and a good smoke as well.


Whats Primal Fear's genetics has to be Prime Crystal x ?


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 29, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i really want to know how the sugar factory performs. what size pots u veggin in dude and what medium. you going to up pot in flower ? lights/type = hid/led nutes u feeding are what ? i'll pull up a lounge chair and hope i can remember it;s here lol.


This should make it easier
https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/go-go-n-chill.969621/


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 29, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i really want to know how the sugar factory performs. what size pots u veggin in dude and what medium. you going to up pot in flower ? lights/type = hid/led nutes u feeding are what ? i'll pull up a lounge chair and hope i can remember it;s here lol.


3gal pot FFOF heavily amended for flower, 8 week veg. I have 2closets one blurple and one white light., the blurple brought out the stretch in the plants during veg.


----------



## durbanblue (Sep 29, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Whats Primal Fear's genetics has to be Prime Crystal x ?


Buckeye purple I think.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 1, 2019)

Tropical Torte Time rest of my stuff just came today !


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 2, 2019)

Stay tuned all should have the New Tent up by this weekend and popped the Tropical Tort in the Hot tub as of this post ! Going to run a Big Worm Elite clone cross tent !


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 2, 2019)

Sweetz and Sugar Factory under blurple lights. Week 2 of 12/12the stretch is on


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 4, 2019)

Well 5 for 5 germ rate on the Tropical Torte of to a good start !


----------



## mastermind303033 (Oct 4, 2019)

So far there was a 4/4 germ rate on the Wedding Cake x Dojo and the Flo x Dojo. I had 25 freebie fade to blacks accumulated so i tried popping those and got a 3/10 germ with 1/3 that sprouted and its pretty runted and messed up looking compared to everything else. I use the ol' paper towel method and it honestly gets 100% germ rates across the board usually except in now 2 cases. so im gonna keep popping through the rest of the Fade to Black and see if they are all just bunked somehow or if it was just the first 2 packs. Not a loss really cus they were freebies with the other ACTUAL Big Worm genetics im tryna really grow. I in no way want seed replacements. Big Worm you already hooked it up once and i have plenty of stock piled genetics from you and other breeders (just dont wanna sound whiny and like im trying to get shit). But the other varieties are doing good. they look like clear sisters again which is good for a more standardized grow. leaf development and lateral growth are equal. 

Also the Purple Wipeout (that im keeping around for now), while not purple at all lol, sure is fucking frosty and terpy. I am personally not the biggest fan of the exact terp profile but its for sure one of if not the smelliest ive grown in a WHILE and its suuuuuper fucking sticky. Like if i poke it once my finger is just sticky AF. Smells kinda like industrial grade cleaner with a hint of berry. The other Purple wipeout that im not keeping has an amazing bud structure like out of an advanced nutrients advertisement, however it has virtually zero smell and i could man handle it and my hands wont be sticky; though it is clearly got frost to it. 

so in conclusion the gear is good to a degree but i equate it really to a lotto thats more in your favor than not, but it still feels like a lotto. I would 8/10 still recommend Big Worm gear to friends and upstarts. 

P.S. my outside Bigworm plants that were the OGs from seed all got jacked by someone. I assume kids but who TF knows. Was a shame because the one that produced all the terps and resin inside was like 6-7ft tall outside and the jackasses jacked it first week of flower!!! and they came and got the other one the last week of flower!!! so i cant give results on the outside development other than not very bug resistant because i had hella bugs but they were so effing huge. leaves and stems purples in the cold as well. sorry if this was long i have a long study break at school and am super into documenting this type of stuff so others get a solid feel for the breeder and what they are buying.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 4, 2019)

mastermind303033 said:


> So far there was a 4/4 germ rate on the Wedding Cake x Dojo and the Flo x Dojo. I had 25 freebie fade to blacks accumulated so i tried popping those and got a 3/10 germ with 1/3 that sprouted and its pretty runted and messed up looking compared to everything else. I use the ol' paper towel method and it honestly gets 100% germ rates across the board usually except in now 2 cases. so im gonna keep popping through the rest of the Fade to Black and see if they are all just bunked somehow or if it was just the first 2 packs. Not a loss really cus they were freebies with the other ACTUAL Big Worm genetics im tryna really grow. I in no way want seed replacements. Big Worm you already hooked it up once and i have plenty of stock piled genetics from you and other breeders (just dont wanna sound whiny and like im trying to get shit). But the other varieties are doing good. they look like clear sisters again which is good for a more standardized grow. leaf development and lateral growth are equal.
> 
> Also the Purple Wipeout (that im keeping around for now), while not purple at all lol, sure is fucking frosty and terpy. I am personally not the biggest fan of the exact terp profile but its for sure one of if not the smelliest ive grown in a WHILE and its suuuuuper fucking sticky. Like if i poke it once my finger is just sticky AF. Smells kinda like industrial grade cleaner with a hint of berry. The other Purple wipeout that im not keeping has an amazing bud structure like out of an advanced nutrients advertisement, however it has virtually zero smell and i could man handle it and my hands wont be sticky; though it is clearly got frost to it.
> 
> ...


Great write up i appreciate the transparency, yhe only way to make stuff better is getting good feed back weather its a good strain or its a bad strain i do germ test everything that goes out but you never know anything is possible thanks for your honesty much appreciated


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 10, 2019)

Tropical Torte !


----------



## trapdevil (Oct 11, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> View attachment 4405899View attachment 4405900Tropical Torte !


Aye, Same!
Got tropical Torte and Flo XBlackberry Dojo


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 18, 2019)

Sugar factory rolling into week 4 of flower 
Grown under a viper spectra 600


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 18, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Sugar factory rolling into week 4 of flower
> Grown under a viper spectra 600
> View attachment 4409825


I think this one’s going to have quite a bit of the wedding cake in it


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 19, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> I think this one’s going to have quite a bit of the wedding cake in it


You get your hands on any of those Elite BSC crosses ?


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 19, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> You get your hands on any of those Elite BSC crosses ?


No, but I’m glad I’ve got two that are showing those big trichs early


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 19, 2019)

Bsc


BigSco508 said:


> You get your hands on any of those Elite BSC crosses ?


?


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 20, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Bsc
> 
> ?


Black Sheep Farms Clone only crosses Worm just Dropped


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 20, 2019)

Hmmmmm, I can just add to the bean collection I guess. I’ve got so many beans now.... and not enough space or power to flower them out. I would love to do a big grow. Like 15x15


----------



## coppershot (Oct 20, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Cream puffz(cookies and cream #13 x wedding cake f2)


What is the C&C in this? Is it Exotics, Greenpoint or another?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2019)

coppershot said:


> What is the C&C in this? Is it Exotics, Greenpoint or another?


Cookies and cream should be exotic's.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cookies and cream should be exotic's.


Lol yeah I shoukd have just checked rather then being lazy. GP is Cookie & Chem. Thanks Eso.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 21, 2019)

My life is like  who run's out of 18g wire on the last 12 ft of your new QB set up me that's who FML !


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 21, 2019)

Who sit's in 2 different RMV 2hr travel time a part to reinstate their license. Then waits 2 1/2 hrs to talk with hearings officer finally get paper to reinstate for $850 in fines then waits another 90 mins in line gets # waits another 20 mins get up to the counter guys says ok we can take care off that i'm like cool then he's like oh wait your licenses is expired i'm like i know it was revoked how could i renew a revoked license you Whistle Dick ? He is like well do your have the 4 forms of id to renew it i'm like what ? Your going to let me hand you a piece of paper with my Name on it from the hearings officer saying reinstate my license after i pay the $850 but you want 4 forms of id to renew it ? Are you fucking kidding me ?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 21, 2019)

I hate dmv they always give me the run around and false info all the time


BigSco508 said:


> Who sit's in 2 different RMV 2hr travel time a part to reinstate their license. Then waits 2 1/2 hrs to talk with hearings officer finally get paper to reinstate for $850 in fines then waits another 90 mins in line gets # waits another 20 mins get up to the counter guys says ok we can take care off that i'm like cool then he's like oh wait your licenses is expired i'm like i know it was revoked how could i renew a revoked license you Whistle Dick ? He is like well do your have the 4 forms of id to renew it i'm like what ? Your going to let me hand you a piece of paper with my Name on it from the hearings officer saying reinstate my license after i pay the $850 but you want 4 forms of id to renew it ? Are you fucking kidding me ?


----------



## Azubaz (Oct 21, 2019)

Loved the Amaretto so much I'm running some again. This time only 2 females out of 3 seeds. One is smaller than the other. The one in the photo is a complete beast that is still getting taller! The first batch was soooo dank I'm going back to revisit hopefully with the same results! Also can't wait to start some Grape Triangles


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 22, 2019)

Azubaz said:


> Loved the Amaretto so much I'm running some again. This time only 2 females out of 3 seeds. One is smaller than the other. The one in the photo is a complete beast that is still getting taller! The first batch was soooo dank I'm going back to revisit hopefully with the same results! Also can't wait to start some Grape Triangles


Dude Grape Triangle going to be killa just you wait got 6 Tropical Tort going in my new grow space soon hopefully by tonight just waiting on another 25ft of wire .


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hydro is it that much faster then soil just an off topic question i use Clackamass Coots recipe for organic soil and add in bean sprout & compost tea feedings plus a little silca /coconut fiber shower's every 3rd day or so ? How much faster is hydro ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 22, 2019)

And i like to apologize to Big Worm & the RIU members the frequent the thread for Jacking it with my last two post you all do not come here to listen to me bitch like a little girl !! So for that i am sorry .

I just am so excited to test out my New QB setup. I told the Big Growmie his gear had 1st run and i keep falling behind because of stupidity plus just life in general. Anways i will keep you all posted as soon as i get them in their later all be safe !


----------



## NeWcS (Oct 22, 2019)

Dont be sorry homie! 

IMO, coco is night and day from soil. growing in soil is punishment for me. The growth in coco is explosive. 
I too just got some boards, and am super stoked. 2 weeks in. Looking great. Peace


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 22, 2019)

There is a whole lotta chit chat on this thread, start posting some pics of your Bigworm plants. That’s what this thread is about. Everyone’s excited to get new beans but everyone else will be excited to see what you’ve grown. I’ll post pics of mine up of what I’ve got going on in a couple of days that are from Bigworm. Along with some accompanying details. I currently am growing sugar factory and Sweets of his and two other strains from other breeders.


----------



## eddy600 (Oct 22, 2019)

Pink power grown in my greenhouse. A thick branched stout indica dominant strain. It makes some nice tasting live rosin


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 23, 2019)

Tropical Torte Time !


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 23, 2019)

And yes i know i need to do some wire management ! I was just making sure everything was wired up & working right.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 23, 2019)

Sugar Factory week 5 since the flip.
All three tall girls are Bigworm stuff. The middle is Sugar Factory and front and back are Sweetz . I have one sugar factory that is super tall about 3 1/2 foot and I have another one that’s about 2 foot. The shorter one is the one that I have in my hand in the picture. It was vegged under 3500k.....


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Sugar Factory week 5 since the flip.
> All three tall girls are Bigworm stuff. The middle is Sugar Factory and front and back are Sweetz . I have one sugar factory that is super tall about 3 1/2 foot and I have another one that’s about 2 foot. The shorter one is the one that I have in my hand in the picture. It was vegged under 3500k.....View attachment 4411626View attachment 4411627View attachment 4411628


Looks great thanks for the pics how u like ur led


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> View attachment 4411611View attachment 4411614View attachment 4411615 Tropical Torte Time !


Nice job what kind of cobs r u using cree


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2019)

Doing sum crosses now of tropicana cookies, slurricane, newberry, sapphire mintz, calypso and making prime crystal f3 so there will be a few new crosses and would like to start selfing a few a elite clones in the future, also looking into a web site to put all my info in one spot so stay tuned


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 24, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Looks great thanks for the pics how u like ur led


 I love them! Still makes a lot of heat, nearly 900 watts in a 4x4 tent


----------



## Azubaz (Oct 24, 2019)

Would most def buy some clones


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 24, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Doing sum crosses now of tropicana cookies, slurricane, newberry, sapphire mintz, calypso and making prime crystal f3 so there will be a few new crosses and would like to start selfing a few a elite clones in the future, also looking into a web site to put all my info in one spot so stay tuned


Would love some Garanimals S1s


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 25, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Nice job what kind of cobs r u using cree


Nope 4 QB 96 Elites 3 of them on a HLG 600H 54v A type and 1 on a HLG 240 54v A type. I am thinking about adding 2 Rapid led far red initiator pucks because HLG is always sold out of their version of them . I like Elite Clones


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 25, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> View attachment 4411611View attachment 4411614View attachment 4411615 Tropical Torte Time !


And just FYI the to little one's are not runts i popped them almost 10 days behind my other 5 all 7 beans popped with in 24 hr's of their bubble bath i repeat these are not runt's i accidentally killed one buy dropping it on my floor . Oh did i mention that my pack of T. T. had 14 beans it but Worm likes me so


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 25, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Doing sum crosses now of tropicana cookies, slurricane, newberry, sapphire mintz, calypso and making prime crystal f3 so there will be a few new crosses and would like to start selfing a few a elite clones in the future, also looking into a web site to put all my info in one spot so stay tuned


If you need any help with the Website let me know Boss !


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 31, 2019)

Week 6 of 12/12 Sweetz is the purple/pink plant! 
The frosty one is Sugar Factory


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 1, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Week 6 of 12/12 Sweetz is the purple/pink plant!
> The frosty one is Sugar Factory
> View attachment 4414776View attachment 4414777View attachment 4414778


 They are looking Sweetz !


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 1, 2019)

Wow very nice


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 4, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Doing sum crosses now of tropicana cookies, slurricane, newberry, sapphire mintz, calypso and making prime crystal f3 so there will be a few new crosses and would like to start selfing a few a elite clones in the future, also looking into a web site to put all my info in one spot so stay tuned


Sapphire Mints is that a Sapphire OG x Thin mint cookies cross and if so who bred it ?


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 6, 2019)

@bigworm6969 I’m really happy with the Sugar Factory. They are super frosty and they aren’t falling short on the mass neither!... mine are chunking up nicely..... pics later today


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 6, 2019)

Atleast 2weeks to go, sugar factory is looking really nice and bulking up. The nugs are starting to get dense. Aroma on my 2 plants are very mild and fruity. It would be a good strain for an apartment grower. Looking forward to pressing and smoking it next month sometime.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 6, 2019)

Tropical Torte Update 10 days under the QB 96 Elites


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 6, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Tropical Torte Update 10 days under the QB 96 Elites View attachment 4417420View attachment 4417421View attachment 4417422


From seed? Coco? Nice plants


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 7, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Sapphire Mints is that a Sapphire OG x Thin mint cookies cross and if so who bred it ?


Sapphire mintz(ice cream cakex sapphire cherries) from olympic seeds


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 7, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Atleast 2weeks to go, sugar factory is looking really nice and bulking up. The nugs are starting to get dense. Aroma on my 2 plants are very mild and fruity. It would be a good strain for an apartment grower. Looking forward to pressing and smoking it next month sometime.
> View attachment 4417289View attachment 4417290


Nice job your are killin it over there


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 7, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Tropical Torte Update 10 days under the QB 96 Elites View attachment 4417420View attachment 4417421View attachment 4417422


Cant wait to see your work they look good


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 7, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> From seed? Coco? Nice plants


Thanks ,
Well they are from seed Worm's new Elite Clone Crosses colab. he just dropped around a month ago been trying to tell everyone not to sleep!

All have been full warned !! If anything i find is special will be offered to Big Worm in the form of cut's so he can work with it and with freedom to gift the cut to whom ever he likes if he want's but after that it's a Hostage situation on my end ! 

Soil bud these are the the plants from post 3,442 on Oct. 23 but i didn't put them in the actual tent till the 27th full time spent a few days hardening them off starting with only 4 hr's a light cycle in the tent then back under the T-5 also was unsure what my lux supposed to be at with all kind's of different info of lux range on the web this being my 1st inside grow outside for years but that's a different horse all together. 

So i had to be DM a little birdie to ask him how he get's down . The picture of the single cup is the one that looked like a runt or smaller then the others but i started it 10 days after the others was just showing how big it has gotten.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 7, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Cant wait to see your work they look good


Thank's Boss !


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 9, 2019)

Anyone here other than me growing Sugar Factory? Mine are doing really well, I was curious because even though mine are kicking ass I can’t get the leaves to pray..... always a bit droopy. It’s not over or under watered and not root bound.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 9, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> And just FYI the to little one's are not runts i popped them almost 10 days behind my other 5 all 7 beans popped with in 24 hr's of their bubble bath i repeat these are not runt's i accidentally killed one buy dropping it on my floor . Oh did i mention that my pack of T. T. had 14 beans it but Worm likes me so


I always get extra beans too...... love me those extra beans!!!


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 9, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Thanks ,
> Well they are from seed Worm's new Elite Clone Crosses colab. he just dropped around a month ago been trying to tell everyone not to sleep!
> 
> All have been full warned !! If anything i find is special will be offered to Big Worm in the form of cut's so he can work with it and with freedom to gift the cut to whom ever he likes if he want's but after that it's a Hostage situation on my end !
> ...


Hostage situation... good stuff. No beans leave my house without a fight unless to a friend or two


----------



## trapdevil (Nov 9, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Anyone here other than me growing Sugar Factory? Mine are doing really well, I was curious because even though mine are kicking ass I can’t get the leaves to pray..... always a bit droopy. It’s not over or under watered and not root bound.


haha i quoted you cause I thought I had Sugar factory, I have dirty little secret.

2.5 from seed


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 9, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> haha i quoted you cause I thought I had Sugar factory, I have dirty little secret.
> 
> 2.5 from seed
> View attachment 4418670View attachment 4418671


My prime crystals had big leaves like that


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 9, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> haha i quoted you cause I thought I had Sugar factory, I have dirty little secret.
> 
> 2.5 from seed
> View attachment 4418670View attachment 4418671


Gonna be sum super purps right there


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 9, 2019)

Badass!


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 11, 2019)

both of my Grape Triangles turned out to be males 

I'll either pop a couple more next round or I'll pop a couple Cream Puffz


----------



## trapdevil (Nov 11, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> both of my Grape Triangles turned out to be males
> 
> I'll either pop a couple more next round or I'll pop a couple Cream Puffz


Oh balls!

lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 11, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Hostage situation... good stuff. No beans leave my house without a fight unless to a friend or two


If their my friends they will be told where they can buy they own fucking seeds


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 11, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Oh balls!
> 
> lol


culled ? save the pollen bud !!


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 13, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> culled ? save the pollen bud !!


Yeah I tossed them

I don’t have any extra room to get pollen this round

Im using both tents to flower out some ladies

it sucks cause i had a Sun Ra(SFV x Wookie) from Bodhi that was an absolute stud

also had a good Chemberrly(GMO x Strawberries & Cream) male from Exotic Genetix


----------



## Azubaz (Nov 13, 2019)

Amaretto somewhere in life


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 14, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Yeah I tossed them
> 
> I don’t have any extra room to get pollen this round
> 
> ...


Yep quickly finding out that this little hobby can get expensive between seed hording and equipment to grow as well as intrusive all i here is this is not a fucking weed farm you have weed shit all over the house ! plus it's getting cold as shit out here in the north east didn't realize my gas heater would dry things out as quickly as it do .


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

Always makes me wonder when i see grow but but no dried bud pics


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 15, 2019)

Whom are you aiming that question at ?


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 16, 2019)

Harvested one of the 2 Sugar Factory girls today.... 20% amber AND ROCK hard.... FAF too!!! @bigworm6969 ! Nice cross bro.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 16, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Harvested one of the 2 Sugar Factory girls today.... 20% amber AND ROCK hard.... FAF too!!! @bigworm6969 ! Nice cross bro.View attachment 4422069View attachment 4422070View attachment 4422071


This girl was vegged for 8 weeks to the day and flowered out for 8 weeks to the day! 
8&8 IS GREAT


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 17, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> This girl was vegged for 8 weeks to the day and flowered out for 8 weeks to the day!
> 8&8 IS GREAT


Damn my friend you are on a roll with the fat colas i luv the looks of that beast im glad you like


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 17, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Harvested one of the 2 Sugar Factory girls today.... 20% amber AND ROCK hard.... FAF too!!! @bigworm6969 ! Nice cross bro.View attachment 4422069View attachment 4422070View attachment 4422071


Does she have a cream cake gas funk to her it might be a wedding cake leaner


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice 50/50 Frosty to Greasy look to her !

Bet that Rez will be tasty


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 18, 2019)

Tropical Torte Update!

I finally got them dialed in i believe !  

My gas heater + LED's being to close almost roasted them but we are back on track think i lost a good weeks worth of grow tho oh well live and learn Noob!


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 18, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Does she have a cream cake gas funk to her it might be a wedding cake leaner


Yes! Cream cake/ gas and gunpowder.


----------



## konsciousklout (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm documenting a sugar factory grow on the gram @konsciousklout. Above is the 32"x32". I also have a 3'x3'


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 18, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 4422738
> View attachment 4422736View attachment 4422737
> 
> I'm documenting a sugar factory grow on the gram @konsciousklout. Above is the 32"x32". I also have a 3'x3'


I’m curious to see how your bushy girl does. I also have a frosty “ bushy pheno” too. Late in flower she has turned nearly black


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 18, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 4422738
> View attachment 4422736View attachment 4422737
> 
> I'm documenting a sugar factory grow on the gram @konsciousklout. Above is the 32"x32". I also have a 3'x3'


Wow that is a bush gonna be a good yielder i hope


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 18, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Tropical Torte Update!
> 
> I finally got them dialed in i believe !
> 
> My gas heater + LED's being to close almost roasted them but we are back on track think i lost a good weeks worth of grow tho oh well live and learn Noob!  View attachment 4422729View attachment 4422730


Nioce i cant wait to see your results


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 18, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 4422738
> View attachment 4422736View attachment 4422737
> 
> I'm documenting a sugar factory grow on the gram @konsciousklout. Above is the 32"x32". I also have a 3'x3'


Look at the trunk on that girl


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 18, 2019)

Oh and 3 of the bitch's already smell like Sunny -D thought i was bugging for a hot minute was trying to get my girl to smell them lol she's like your fucking crazy put that shit back down stairs never had any plant's smell like that this early always maybe a nice idk i call it good weed smell but never like a fruit juice these bad larry's might be some super duper's ! (FYI i take them out a sniff them every morning lol )


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 18, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 4422738
> View attachment 4422736View attachment 4422737
> 
> I'm documenting a sugar factory grow on the gram @konsciousklout. Above is the 32"x32". I also have a 3'x3'


Konscious why are your stems purple like that just because of the strain or is that something else because mine have that happing on a few of mine as well thought maybe it was nute burn because i used my no till organic soil but i Re amended it ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 18, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 4422738
> View attachment 4422736View attachment 4422737
> 
> I'm documenting a sugar factory grow on the gram @konsciousklout. Above is the 32"x32". I also have a 3'x3'


How long it take you to train that fucker like that ?


----------



## konsciousklout (Nov 18, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Konscious why are your stems purple like that just because of the strain or is that something else because mine have that happing on a few of mine as well thought maybe it was nute burn because i used my no till organic soil but i Re amended it ?


I think the striped stem is one of the phenos. One I popped had a completely purple stem, but ended up being a male.


BigSco508 said:


> How long it take you to train that fucker like that ?


I have been training her from October 3.


----------



## konsciousklout (Nov 18, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Harvested one of the 2 Sugar Factory girls today.... 20% amber AND ROCK hard.... FAF too!!! @bigworm6969 ! Nice cross bro.View attachment 4422069View attachment 4422070View attachment 4422071


The bud structure on her looks amazing!


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 18, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> I think the striped stem is one of the phenos. One I popped had a completely purple stem, but ended up being a male.
> 
> I have been training her from October 3.


6 week veg!? Are you in coco? Big plant damn


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 18, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> The bud structure on her looks amazing!


She was SUPER easy to harvest


----------



## konsciousklout (Nov 19, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> 6 week veg!? Are you in coco? Big plant damn


Yep, straight coco.


Go go n chill said:


> 6 week veg!? Are you in coco? Big plant damn


I had her growing for a month or so before adding the scrog net. The other plant is even bigger.


----------



## konsciousklout (Nov 19, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> She was SUPER easy to harvest


I hope my plants grow like that.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hows it going eveeybody i got sum holiday contest coming up soon and im going to post one on ig and here so the peeps that dont do social media have a chance also. Got a few new strains coming up so ill be shooting out sum pm to people to test out sum gear , spartan kush x cherries n cream, newberry x slurricane and i made sum more prime crystal, calypso and 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 so keep an eye out, big plans for 2020 a website and tissue cultures of exotics so im siked this is gonna be my year to shine i hope


----------



## trapdevil (Nov 22, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hows it going eveeybody i got sum holiday contest coming up soon and im going to post one on ig and here so the peeps that dont do social media have a chance also. Got a few new strains coming up so ill be shooting out sum pm to people to test out sum gear , spartan kush x cherries n cream, newberry x slurricane and i made sum more prime crystal, calypso and 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 so keep an eye out, big plans for 2020 a website and tissue cultures of exotics so im siked this is gonna be my year to shine i hope


Hell yeah. 

Tropical torte and flo heading to flower next day or so


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 22, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Hows it going eveeybody i got sum holiday contest coming up soon and im going to post one on ig and here so the peeps that dont do social media have a chance also. Got a few new strains coming up so ill be shooting out sum pm to people to test out sum gear , spartan kush x cherries n cream, newberry x slurricane and i made sum more prime crystal, calypso and 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 so keep an eye out, big plans for 2020 a website and tissue cultures of exotics so im siked this is gonna be my year to shine i hope


Rock on bro! Good for you


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 22, 2019)

trapdevil said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> Tropical torte and flo heading to flower next day or so


Cant wait


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 23, 2019)

Happy Bitches Now Tropical Torte Update !!

Think i got them dialed in we shall see.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 23, 2019)

Harvested the Sweetz today.... 9oz wet weight tightly trimmed bud, 2 plants.
I squished the Sugar Factory today it is returning over 16% in wax.


----------



## konsciousklout (Nov 23, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Happy Bitches Now Tropical Torte Update !!
> 
> Think i got them dialed in we shall see.  View attachment 4425421View attachment 4425422View attachment 4425423View attachment 4425424


They look so much happier now! Nice job!


----------



## konsciousklout (Nov 23, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Harvested the Sweetz today.... 9oz wet weight tightly trimmed bud, 2 plants.
> I squished the Sugar Factory today it is returning over 16% in wax.
> View attachment 4425715View attachment 4425716View attachment 4425717View attachment 4425718View attachment 4425719


The Sweetz looks super frosty. I have a similar press for making solventless. I didn't use it after the last grow, because the buds were too dense to yield well.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 24, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> The Sweetz looks super frosty. I have a similar press for making solventless. I didn't use it after the last grow, because the buds were too dense to yield well.


The Sweetz had good trichome production; as well as anything that I’ve grown. BUT it and nothing else that I’ve grown compares to the Sugar Factory in trich production. I just jarred the sugar Factory after 8 days of drying in a room that was 65ish with 60%plus of humidity. I initially thought the SF was going to be a heavy hitter as far as weight..... not so much, maybe I pulled early but I don’t think so. The oils from it make up for the not so huge yield. And harvesting at the end of week 8 is a bonus also. I’ve grow stuff that took 15 weeks...... that’s along time. The Sweetz yielded better which surprised me. The sugar factory was so frosty I didn’t want to lose the terps by pulling late.
Still learning, going on 4 years of constant cycles


----------



## konsciousklout (Nov 24, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> The Sweetz had good trichome production; as well as anything that I’ve grown. BUT it and nothing else that I’ve grown compares to the Sugar Factory in trich production. I just jarred the sugar Factory after 8 days of drying in a room that was 65ish with 60%plus of humidity. I initially thought the SF was going to be a heavy hitter as far as weight..... not so much, maybe I pulled early but I don’t think so. The oils from it make up for the not so huge yield. And harvesting at the end of week 8 is a bonus also. I’ve grow stuff that took 15 weeks...... that’s along time. The Sweetz yielded better which surprised me. The sugar factory was so frosty I didn’t want to lose the terps by pulling late.
> Still learning, going on 4 years of constant cycles


Thanks for the heads up, I will be more realistic on yield expectations. The Sugar Factory I have has a potent lemon/lime smell. Smells like homemade lemonade/limeade. The first plant is at 20 days. The other plant is at 14.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 24, 2019)

grew some "super purple" and it went straight up half/half on male vs female parts.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 24, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I will be more realistic on yield expectations. The Sugar Factory I have has a potent lemon/lime smell. Smells like homemade lemonade/limeade. The first plant is at 20 days. The other plant is at 14.View attachment 4425979View attachment 4425980View attachment 4425981View attachment 4425982View attachment 4425977View attachment 4425978


With all the training on your plant I think you’ll have a bumper harvest


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 24, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> grew some "super purple" and it went straight up half/half on male vs female parts.
> [/QUOTE are you saying u got half females and hale male ratio or you got a hermi


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 24, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I will be more realistic on yield expectations. The Sugar Factory I have has a potent lemon/lime smell. Smells like homemade lemonade/limeade. The first plant is at 20 days. The other plant is at 14.View attachment 4425979View attachment 4425980View attachment 4425981View attachment 4425982View attachment 4425977View attachment 4425978


Looks good bro i was thinking that was one of my strains but i didnt know cause you didnt tag me


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 24, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Harvested the Sweetz today.... 9oz wet weight tightly trimmed bud, 2 plants.
> I squished the Sugar Factory today it is returning over 16% in wax.
> View attachment 4425715View attachment 4425716View attachment 4425717View attachment 4425718View attachment 4425719


That plants looks killer bro and your drying temps and humidty are perfect it usually take my stuff 12 days to dry i cut the plant right at the soil line so i have as much stalk and everything on there so it takes long to dry whole plant dry i dont even trim off the big fan leafs to me the longer and slower it takes to dry the more flavorfull it will be


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 24, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> That plants looks killer bro and your drying temps and humidty are perfect it usually take my stuff 12 days to dry i cut the plant right at the soil line so i have as much stalk and everything on there so it takes long to dry whole plant dry i dont even trim off the big fan leafs to me the longer and slower it takes to dry the more flavorfull it will be


Yes I left the fan leaves on too


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 24, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Looks good bro i was thinking that was one of my strains but i didnt know cause you didnt tag me


 I thought it was too


----------



## konsciousklout (Nov 24, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 4422738
> View attachment 4422736View attachment 4422737
> 
> I'm documenting a sugar factory grow on the gram @konsciousklout. Above is the 32"x32". I also have a 3'x3'


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 24, 2019)

I


bigworm6969 said:


> That plants looks killer bro and your drying temps and humidty are perfect it usually take my stuff 12 days to dry i cut the plant right at the soil line so i have as much stalk and everything on there so it takes long to dry whole plant dry i dont even trim off the big fan leafs to me the longer and slower it takes to dry the more flavorfull it will be


I would like to have went 12 days..... that would have been better.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 24, 2019)

Oops, sorry I wasn't clear. It was a herm. No worries though, it happens.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 24, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Oops, sorry I wasn't clear. It was a herm. No worries though, it happens.


Thats a first of me hearing that strain hermi i ran four of them and no problems but thrres all kinds of things that can make a plant herm i believe any plant can herm under the right situtation it a survial mechinizm alot of people will disagree and say well i ran so and so strain and it difnt hermi but then another guy said it does it just depends on what cause it, it could be light leaks, high humidty, humidty swings, high good or not enough food all kinds of shit i ran some of the best strains out there and they hermed on me but i knew it was something i did i just pluck and keep on going unless they come back really bad i keep on growing


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 24, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Thats a first of me hearing that strain hermi i ran four of them and no problems but thrres all kinds of things that can make a plant herm i believe any plant can herm under the right situtation it a survial mechinizm alot of people will disagree and say well i ran so and so strain and it difnt hermi but then another guy said it does it just depends on what cause it, it could be light leaks, high humidty, humidty swings, high good or not enough food all kinds of shit i ran some of the best strains out there and they hermed on me but i knew it was something i did i just pluck and keep on going unless they come back really bad i keep on growing


hmmm. There was even a note with the super purple that said: "may display herm traits". lol

You gave me these seeds YEARS ago (maybe 4?) before you even had your official seed co.

with prime crystal and super qrazy. Nothing else in the tent hermed so I'm thinking it was probably somewhere in the genetics. who knows. Like I said, no biggie. Peace bro.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 25, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> hmmm. There was even a note with the super purple that said: "may display herm traits". lol
> 
> You gave me these seeds YEARS ago (maybe 4?) before you even had your official seed co.
> 
> with prime crystal and super qrazy. Nothing else in the tent hermed so I'm thinking it was probably somewhere in the genetics. who knows. Like I said, no biggie. Peace bro.


Can you take a pic of that note please and send it to me im just curious how bad my memory really is lol i dont remember but ill never say never cause my memory is fucked sumtimes, also did you have a different name or same one im sorry for not remembering you


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 25, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Can you take a pic of that note please and send it to me im just curious how bad my memory really is lol i dont remember but ill never say never cause my memory is fucked sumtimes, also did you have a different name or same one im sorry for not remembering you



I sent you a small glass painting with a stoned worm in an apple once.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 25, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4426845
> I sent you a small glass painting with a stoned worm in an apple once.


Yes yes i remember now i got that painting hanging right now how have u been brother its been awhile see thats why i never say never because i forget shit i still dont remember any hermi but i guess there was alls i remember was a hugh pink cola beast, fuck man its not letting me add a pic i want to show u that painting im looking at it right now that was a awesome gift thank you brother


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 25, 2019)

Anyone else having problems posting pics it say unable to posts due to low memory wtf


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 25, 2019)

Im gonna go dig out my old note book and see why i wrote that cause now im curious i plan on doing sum work with that strain next run, hey bobby was it a full out hermi from the gate or later in flower and was it just one plant or a few thanks for any info


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 25, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Im gonna go dig out my old note book and see why i wrote that cause now im curious i plan on doing sum work with that strain next run, hey bobby was it a full out hermi from the gate or later in flower and was it just one plant or a few thanks for any info


It Hermed right out the gate. I put 2 into flower and the one Hermed really hard but the other never did. It’s pure purple and looking delicious. Not sure what happened with the one plant though


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 25, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It Hermed right out the gate. I put 2 into flower and the one Hermed really hard but the other never did. It’s pure purple and looking delicious. Not sure what happened with the one plant though


Thanks brother im glad ur still around my man, hows life been treating u good i hope as soon as i figure out ill post my pic for ya i wish my memory didnt suck so bad cause thres all kinds of friends on here i dont remember im glad you stop over stick around ill have sum new gear and need sum testers soon thanks


----------



## HUF (Nov 26, 2019)

Sugar Factory 
Tell me, is this normal, such a difference in phenotypes?

T


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 27, 2019)

HUF said:


> Sugar Factory
> Tell me, is this normal, such a difference in phenotypes?
> 
> TView attachment 4427227View attachment 4427228View attachment 4427229View attachment 4427230


?


----------



## HUF (Nov 27, 2019)

Mr bigworm6969 please tell me as a breeder of this strain Sugar Factory, which of these three phenotypes corresponds to this strain and who the other two look like.


----------



## konsciousklout (Nov 27, 2019)

Day 24, Sugar Factory


----------



## Azubaz (Nov 28, 2019)

Amaretto somewhere near finishing up


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 29, 2019)

HUF said:


> Sugar Factory
> Tell me, is this normal, such a difference in phenotypes?
> 
> TView attachment 4427227View attachment 4427228View attachment 4427229View attachment 4427230


Maybe its just me but they all look the same except the last one looks like it has sum mautations going on and theres always a good bit of different phenos in f1 you will get a better idea when its in flower


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 29, 2019)

Here that pic you made me


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 29, 2019)

buy any pack and get a pack of 13 seeds of my choice until sunday happy holidays


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 1, 2019)

Sum random flower pics


----------



## Azubaz (Dec 9, 2019)

Some Amaretto uppers and lowers


----------



## MattockMycol (Dec 9, 2019)

Azubaz said:


> Some Amaretto uppers and lowersView attachment 4434246View attachment 4434247View attachment 4434248View attachment 4434249View attachment 4434250View attachment 4434251View attachment 4434252View attachment 4434253


How many days flowering.


----------



## Azubaz (Dec 9, 2019)

MattockMycol said:


> How many days flowering.


About 55


----------



## konsciousklout (Dec 9, 2019)

Azubaz said:


> About 55


Great job!


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 10, 2019)

Azubaz said:


> Some Amaretto uppers and lowersView attachment 4434246View attachment 4434247View attachment 4434248View attachment 4434249View attachment 4434250View attachment 4434251View attachment 4434252View attachment 4434253


Great Job looks greasy


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 10, 2019)

Tropical Torte update ..


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 10, 2019)

Me and konsciousklout with a little bit of Organic pest control training !  then on to Bonsai training !


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 10, 2019)

Azubaz said:


> Some Amaretto uppers and lowersView attachment 4434246View attachment 4434247View attachment 4434248View attachment 4434249View attachment 4434250View attachment 4434251View attachment 4434252View attachment 4434253


Killing it looks tasty as a mofo


----------



## konsciousklout (Dec 10, 2019)

30 days


----------



## Azubaz (Dec 10, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> Killing it looks tasty as a mofo


Thanks! Shit looks killer and smells killerer, like some hardcore grape candy, ill send some shots of it dried soon. Thanks for the great genes


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 11, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> View attachment 443501430 days


 Is that the sugar factory Kons ? I might have to scoop that cut after all ?


----------



## konsciousklout (Dec 11, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Is that the sugar factory Kons ? I might have to scoop that cut after all ?


You want to try to monstercrop?


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 14, 2019)

Clones of Sugar Factory & Sweetz about 3 weeks into 12/12. Just did some leaf trimming. They are proving to be like the first run..... nitrogen hungry.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 14, 2019)

konsciousklout said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I will be more realistic on yield expectations. The Sugar Factory I have has a potent lemon/lime smell. Smells like homemade lemonade/limeade. The first plant is at 20 days. The other plant is at 14.View attachment 4425979View attachment 4425980View attachment 4425981View attachment 4425982View attachment 4425977View attachment 4425978


Could i ask what you are running for lights?


----------



## konsciousklout (Dec 14, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> Could i ask what you are running for lights?


Sure, for one tent I am using a homemade light, which is 10 samsung 561c 4000k 2 foot strips powered by an hlg 240 1050b. The other tent is 3 qb96elite v2's. 2 share an hlg 320 54b and one is powered by an hlg 185 54b. I am about to build a new veg light with 6 bridgelux eb2's powered by an hlg 120 1050b.


----------



## Azubaz (Dec 18, 2019)

Amaretto, the smells are creamy vanilla grapes. Taste matches it as well


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 19, 2019)

Azubaz said:


> Amaretto, the smells are creamy vanilla grapes. Taste matches it as well


Wow man looks fire


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 22, 2019)

Pollinated bud with shriveled up hairs vs non-pollinated bud with pristine hairs


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 24, 2019)

Insight on Sugar Factory and Sweetz....
I’ve always grown my plants shoved in a grow area, always assholes and elbows tight. That works great for plants with mostly just top colas but these 2 strains beg to be spread out, they want to grow solid nugs way down the stem... little golf balls but they can’t do it because my grow style. If I grew a few less plants I’m sure I could still produce the same amount of flower. Plus very easy to trim at harvest. Just my 2 cents


----------



## trapdevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Tropical Torte. FloX Blackcherry Dojo
3 of each.

Week 3 and 1

6 week veg. Topped once or twice. Now i’m scrog till week 9’ish


----------



## mastermind303033 (Dec 28, 2019)

Ok so I have been running purple wipeout now for the third run (1 outside from seed then 2 clone runs inside) and these were the two different cuts I kept. It wasnt until the last run that they were showing hella purpling so that was wierd but also likely due to lower temps and humidity this last time around. The precious times temps averaged high 80s and into the mid 90s at times with high humidity at times. This last time temps averaged like mid 70s to low 80s with an occasional high 80 day or two and medium to low humidity. I have elected to keep the green pheno for another couple rounds due to it's high terpenes and resin amount. Next up I have 3 Wedding Cake x Black Cherry Dojo females l, 2 flo x BCD females, and 3 fade to black females. The fade to blacks all had a genetic defect tho fam. Like idk what it was but I had a solid 25 FB beans and the 6-7 that lived to sprout had some issues. The 3 left now have more mild varying levels. I will document it better later to share so you can see I'm not full of shit lol. Also I got Blue voodoo, voodoo queen, killer cactus and double purple dojo seedlings. Also does the wedding cake and flo crosses with the Black Cherry Dojo have names? I'm tryna document plant bloodlines and it helps when they have names for the family tree.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 30, 2019)

The wedding cake x black cherry doja is called Black Wedding not


mastermind303033 said:


> View attachment 4445100
> Ok so I have been running purple wipeout now for the third run (1 outside from seed then 2 clone runs inside) and these were the two different cuts I kept. It wasnt until the last run that they were showing hella purpling so that was wierd but also likely due to lower temps and humidity this last time around. The precious times temps averaged high 80s and into the mid 90s at times with high humidity at times. This last time temps averaged like mid 70s to low 80s with an occasional high 80 day or two and medium to low humidity. I have elected to keep the green pheno for another couple rounds due to it's high terpenes and resin amount. Next up I have 3 Wedding Cake x Black Cherry Dojo females l, 2 flo x BCD females, and 3 fade to black females. The fade to blacks all had a genetic defect tho fam. Like idk what it was but I had a solid 25 FB beans and the 6-7 that lived to sprout had some issues. The 3 left now have more mild varying levels. I will document it better later to share so you can see I'm not full of shit lol. Also I got Blue voodoo, voodoo queen, killer cactus and double purple dojo seedlings. Also does the wedding cake and flo crosses with the Black Cherry Dojo have names? I'm tryna document plant bloodlines and it helps when they have names for the family tree.


The Wedding Cake x Black Cherry Doja is called Black Wedding. Not sure what the Flo x BCD is called tho i'm sure Big Worm will enlighten use soon he comes on here as often as he can he's pretty busy guy trying to make things happen for him self IDK all i know is IG is exhausting lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 30, 2019)

mastermind303033 said:


> View attachment 4445100
> Ok so I have been running purple wipeout now for the third run (1 outside from seed then 2 clone runs inside) and these were the two different cuts I kept. It wasnt until the last run that they were showing hella purpling so that was wierd but also likely due to lower temps and humidity this last time around. The precious times temps averaged high 80s and into the mid 90s at times with high humidity at times. This last time temps averaged like mid 70s to low 80s with an occasional high 80 day or two and medium to low humidity. I have elected to keep the green pheno for another couple rounds due to it's high terpenes and resin amount. Next up I have 3 Wedding Cake x Black Cherry Dojo females l, 2 flo x BCD females, and 3 fade to black females. The fade to blacks all had a genetic defect tho fam. Like idk what it was but I had a solid 25 FB beans and the 6-7 that lived to sprout had some issues. The 3 left now have more mild varying levels. I will document it better later to share so you can see I'm not full of shit lol. Also I got Blue voodoo, voodoo queen, killer cactus and double purple dojo seedlings. Also does the wedding cake and flo crosses with the Black Cherry Dojo have names? I'm tryna document plant bloodlines and it helps when they have names for the family tree.


Yes wedding cake x blackcherry dojo is black wedding i dont have a name for flo x blackcherry dojo yet


----------



## NeWcS (Dec 30, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> i dont have a name for flo x blackcherry dojo yet


Well thats an easy one; Blackcherry Flojo


----------



## MisteryHaze (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice to see some grows and everything looks great! Just ordered a pack of Sugar Factory!


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 1, 2020)

MisteryHaze said:


> Nice to see some grows and everything looks great! Just ordered a pack of Sugar Factory!


 you we I’ll not be disappointed. Beautiful plant I had 2 phenos both super frosty even on the fans. One short pheno that was somewhat bushy and a tall plant. They like the nitrogen in early to mid flower. She likes to be fed. I’m running some clones now of her


----------



## MisteryHaze (Jan 1, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> you we I’ll not be disappointed. Beautiful plant I had 2 phenos both super frosty even on the fans. One short pheno that was somewhat bushy and a tall plant. They like the nitrogen in early to mid flower. She likes to be fed. I’m running some clones now of her


Ah very nice!
My goal is to get a mother plant (maybe 2) from the Sugar Factory.. and also run this strain for a while!
Thanks for the info! I'll probably post some pictures when growing!,


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 1, 2020)

Week 4 of flower sweets and Sugar Factory 
3000kelvin led fixtures


----------



## MisteryHaze (Jan 1, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Week 4 of flower sweets and Sugar Factory
> 3000kelvin led fixtures
> 
> View attachment 4447669View attachment 4447670View attachment 4447671


Lovely field! Good job man  the frost is on point!


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 3, 2020)

MisteryHaze said:


> Lovely field! Good job man  the frost is on point!


Thank you


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 13, 2020)

2nd round of Sugar Factory clones, they are a bit fussy but the oil production is really nice. I’m not topping these girls very much. I’m just gonna let them grow naturally for the most part. I’m hoping to spread them out so I can see the bud growth lower down on the plants.


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 13, 2020)

Any one try icy hot? I got a couple of icy hot x mighty freeze filling up a screen at the moment. I know what to expect from the mighty freeze side but no idea what the cube or pck is all about.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 14, 2020)

Zappa66 said:


> Any one try icy hot? I got a couple of icy hot x mighty freeze filling up a screen at the moment. I know what to expect from the mighty freeze side but no idea what the cube or pck is all about.


But the Cube is Fire so should be nice ! And if they are anything like the Tropical Torte i'm running You cant kill them and believe me i have tried not on purpose of course lets just say they have been wind burned , light burned almost had to send the lil guys to Shriners Hospital !


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> But the Cube is Fire so should be nice ! And if they are anything like the Tropical Torte i'm running You cant kill them and believe me i have tried not on purpose of course lets just say they have been wind burned , light burned almost had to send the lil guys to Shriners Hospital !


We’ve all been there!


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 14, 2020)

Full house 
Suites in sugar factory


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 16, 2020)

Zappa66 said:


> Any one try icy hot? I got a couple of icy hot x mighty freeze filling up a screen at the moment. I know what to expect from the mighty freeze side but no idea what the cube or pck is all about.


Icy hot is a frosty purple strain the frost from the cube and purple from pck it shoupd be a nice cross


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 16, 2020)

dirty flo is a terp monster


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 16, 2020)

99 cherries


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 16, 2020)

black wedding


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 16, 2020)

immortal rose


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 16, 2020)

dirty little secret


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 16, 2020)

dirty flo


----------



## MisteryHaze (Jan 18, 2020)

Very nice! I've ordered the Sugar Factory and got a free pack of Black Wedding with it! Seeds are looking good and fully mature, awesome! Was a quick delivery to EU too!
Just germinated 8 Sugar Factory and after 40 hours 7 were open and put them in soil!
I am very excited and now it's time to wait!


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 18, 2020)

Sugar Factory clones in a 3x2.3rd round. They’ll veg for another 3 weeks until the flower tent is empty.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 22, 2020)

Sugar Factory 
Week 8


----------



## MisteryHaze (Jan 22, 2020)

Ooofff that one is sexy AF.. well grownn


----------



## Thelost_art (Jan 22, 2020)

How is the smell ?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 22, 2020)

Straight stunner always great work i hope you saved that girl she looks potent


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 23, 2020)

Very sweet, zero skunk.... the whole room smells sweet like candy but yet it is mild


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 23, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> Straight stunner always great work i hope you saved that girl she looks potent


I did keep this one but I’d rather have had kept the other pheno from last harvest but I hadn’t pulled clones from that particular plant..... it was taller and larger flowers.... almost as big as solo cups.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 28, 2020)

Break Check


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 30, 2020)

Sugar Factory rounding out week nine and heading into darkness for a couple of days
All organic and just flipped 9 more girls of these! Looking HAF


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2020)

Immortal rose was a chunk girl


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 4, 2020)

3rd round of Sugar Factory looking healthy and happy


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 4, 2020)

Just a couple of picks of some Sugar Factory and Sweetz right befor chop. The purplish burnt ones are Sweetz.... I gave a bit to much N and they let me know. The Sugar Factories soldiered on no problems and extremely frosty with a sweet smell. The 2 of the Sweetz hermied. I had a lapse in memory and left the door open letting light filter in. Once again the Sugar


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 5, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Just a couple of picks of some Sugar Factory and Sweetz right befor chop. The purplish burnt ones are Sweetz.... I gave a bit to much N and they let me know. The Sugar Factories soldiered on no problems and extremely frosty with a sweet smell. The 2 of the Sweetz hermied. I had a lapse in memory and left the door open letting light filter in. Once again the Sugar


Beautiful job as always my man


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 5, 2020)

did a inventory of my gear sum are very limited so grab them up quick thanks for the support


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 5, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 4472219View attachment 4472220did a inventory of my gear sum are very limited so grab them up quick thanks for the support


I had slurred speech Monday night....... way tooooo much of everything.... good times


----------



## MisteryHaze (Feb 5, 2020)

Well, the Sugar Factory by BigWorm does well for me too! 
Just over 2 weeks!


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 6, 2020)

D’s sugar factory clones are so happy they almost look like Venus fly trap plants


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 7, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> D’s sugar factory clones are so happy they almost look like Venus fly trap plants
> View attachment 4473298


Yeah buddy they are happy


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 7, 2020)

Looking good and moving right along


MisteryHaze said:


> Well, the Sugar Factory by BigWorm does well for me too!
> Just over 2 weeks!
> View attachment 4472487


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 15, 2020)

Sweetz! 
Pressed for Rosin, terpy stuff here....


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 16, 2020)

Happy Healthy Sugar Factory clones..... 3rd run!!!!


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 23, 2020)

SWEETZ makes great vape juice.... I would consider it meds because the feeling it gives is a feeling of warmth and serenity..... weird stuff. Kingtut does this also when vaped. It just makes ya friggin happy all over. It’s oil production is good also and it isn’t supper frosty either......... good stuff


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 25, 2020)

Purple goodness is about to go down!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 25, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Purple goodness is about to go down!
> View attachment 4489042


Dope! Digging the packaging! Big ups @bigworm6969


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 26, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Purple goodness is about to go down!
> View attachment 4489042


oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh new packaging sweet ! That Dirty Flo looks like a winner if you get anything close to his Keeper from IG !


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 26, 2020)

@Go go n chill what lights are you using? Looking mighty fine there!


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 27, 2020)

Flower shots of the tropical torte after i almost killed them a few times


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 27, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> @Go go n chill what lights are you using? Looking mighty fine there!





Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> @Go go n chill what lights are you using? Looking mighty fine there!


In the 4x4 tent I use 2 mars hydros 93watts each 1 Vipar600 290watts and 6 luminous cobs at 80watts each3000kelvin


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 2, 2020)

Learning new things, third time‘s a charm
I’m on my third run of Sugar Factory.... I got it right and the plants are letting me know. In the past 2 seasons I’ve either flipped them into flower with a lingering nitrogen deficiency and or I burnt them trying to alleviate the nitrogen deficiency...... this go around has been perfect with absolutely zero hiccups and the girls look fabulous. Their aroma is mild and sweet the buds are a bit bigger and THE TRICHOMES ARE MUCH MORE STICKY MY WHOLE TENT IS A STICKY MESS. I’m loving it


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 2, 2020)

Beautiful job brother


BigSco508 said:


> Flower shots of the tropical torte after i almost killed them a few times View attachment 4490210View attachment 4490212


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 2, 2020)

Dank on


Go go n chill said:


> Learning new things, third time‘s a charm
> I’m on my third run of Sugar Factory.... I got it right and the plants are letting me know. In the past 2 seasons I’ve either flipped them into flower with a lingering nitrogen deficiency and or I burnt them trying to alleviate the nitrogen deficiency...... this go around has been perfect with absolutely zero hiccups and the girls look fabulous. Their aroma is mild and sweet the buds are a bit bigger and THE TRICHOMES ARE MUCH MORE STICKY MY WHOLE TENT IS A STICKY MESS. I’m loving itView attachment 4493800


 Dank on dank hell yeah brother


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 5, 2020)

Breakcheck


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 5, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Breakcheck View attachment 4496755


Looking forward to see how big she gets!!! Pulling up a chair...... dinner and a movie


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 6, 2020)

One more sticky pic of the 4x4 grow.
NOT ONE SINGLE ISSUE! Period.


----------



## MisteryHaze (Mar 6, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> One more sticky pic of the 4x4 grow.
> NOT ONE SINGLE ISSUE! Period.
> View attachment 4497156


Beautiful field


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 6, 2020)

MisteryHaze said:


> Beautiful field


Thank you


----------



## mastermind303033 (Mar 7, 2020)

In my current run I did 4 seeds of purple voodoo F6, blue voodoo, voodoo queen, and double purple doja. None of the purple voodoo germinated, 3 of the double purple doja germinated and the 4 of the other 2 all germinated. I'm at week 2 of flower and 3 of the blue voodoo were hermies (I took photos before I chopped as proof if anyone thinks I'm lying) and it looks hella like most, if not all, the voodoo queens and double purple dojas that were female are hemies as well. Idk what's up with the quality control or w/e but I finally decided to give a legit bad review on big worms page. I will post again as to what all the end results were for the other babies. The stressors in my tents have been primarily fungus gnats. They are a plague for sure but never in my years of growing have I had hermies from them. Every other plant seems fine and healthy with gnats at a controlled level (hopefully eradicated someday). And further I've had issues with big worm gear before. I read and see the guys posting here that love his stuff and I wanna vibe with you all but I've officially grown his gear for little over a year now (almost exclusively because I bought so many beans due to all these good reviews here). None of bravery germinated so big worm hooked it up with replacement seeds wich I thought was tight AF tbh. But then all the freebie fade to blacks (25 total) were like diseased AF. The purple wipeouts were a miss besides 1 Terpy female I've kept for the past year but she doesnt hardly get purple. Then black wedding and what I'm calling "double purple flojo" now, but they arent anything off the walls special. Then I did this group to test out the last of his gear I bought and I'm ending up with hermies AF. So I mean I get that I'm coming off a little hostile over here but I have seriously been growing this mans gear for a while and I know what all my variables are in the tent. It's the genetics. They are like poisoned or something. Like the man needs new everything. Females and males. Genetics. Idk bro. Cus its officially been enough to where even other growers and people I know dont get these issues unless the genetics are really bad. If you legit bought his gear and its tight AF and I sound like that crazy guy on the corner then enjoy your ganja and thank god you got a good pack. Cus so far I've bought like 7 packs and coated to every other breeder this is the worst 1. And I only say all this because I grew up reading these forums and this is how I personally get a lot of information and I dont want other growers looking for good gear to get fucked over like I did. Cus it takes many months when pheno hunting and time and resources. And when you get this many poor beans you got burnt basically. So look out kiddos. Sorry to have to burn you big worm. You sounded pretty dope based off of what everyone else here says.


----------



## Azubaz (Mar 7, 2020)

3 Grape Triangle all looking good and doing good so far.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 8, 2020)

Azubaz said:


> 3 Grape Triangle all looking good and doing good so far.View attachment 4498864View attachment 4498865View attachment 4498866View attachment 4498868View attachment 4498869


That little sativa is frooooooosty


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 8, 2020)

For those of you who have Sugar Factory..... it seems to be quite stable..... I had 2 phenos.... bothe similar in every way but one! One pheno gets much bigger than the other, with solo cup sized colas the other smaller pheno isn’t small at all just not BIGGG ! 
This is my last run of his gear till fall and at that time i’ll drop a menagerie of his gear again. I’ll be doing a short veg of around 4-5 weeks with minimal topping so I can squeeze in a variety of strains at once! I’m actually looking forward to the fall drop.... I have several breeders I’ll be dropping all at the same time... for me it’ll be epic with no hiccups hopefully. I’ll be dropping beans in a sterile tray and starting in fresh FFOF. I’ll post everything EVERYTHING HERE . You’ll see the seeds, tray, water PH, temps of water and ambient room temps. See you then


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 8, 2020)

Had 1 Tropical Torte Herm on me about 2 1/2 weeks in but i put them bitches threw hell and back plus they have WC in them so you know anything with GSC in it is a Herm risk tbh i'm surprised they all did not herm after all the mistakes IE buying a humidifier that has a Small blue Night light in it and not noticing for like a week and a half. just chopped down 2 of the 3 i have i'll let everyone know whats up soon.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 8, 2020)

View attachment 4499060View attachment 4499062


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 8, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Had 1 Tropical Torte Herm on me about 2 1/2 weeks in but i put them bitches threw hell and back plus they have WC in them so you know anything with GSC in it is a Herm risk tbh i'm surprised they all did not herm after all the mistakes IE buying a humidifier that has a Small blue Night light in it and not noticing for like a week and a half. just chopped down 2 of the 3 i have i'll let everyone know whats up soon.


WC? 
GSC?
Fill me in please, I want to steer clear of a propensity to hermie!!


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 8, 2020)

Snow capped mountains 
And one so frosty and healthy it looks like mold...


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 8, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> WC?
> GSC?
> Fill me in please, I want to steer clear of a propensity to hermie!!


Wedding Cake has Girl Scout Cookie in it.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 8, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Wedding Cake has Girl Scout Cookie in it.


So GSC’s has a hermied trait? I’ve never grown cookies


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 8, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Wedding Cake has Girl Scout Cookie in it.


Ok gotcha, and I have the same humidifier, mine kicks off with lights off


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 9, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Ok gotcha, and I have the same humidifier, mine kicks off with lights off


Yeah i had mine set up like that at 1st but my humidity level kept dropping way down was told to try and keep it at 50% so i switched off the timer big mistake and yes Girl scout cookies was found from a hermed seeded plant or Cherry Kush whatever you wanna call it or so the story go's


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 9, 2020)

mastermind303033 said:


> In my current run I did 4 seeds of purple voodoo F6, blue voodoo, voodoo queen, and double purple doja. None of the purple voodoo germinated, 3 of the double purple doja germinated and the 4 of the other 2 all germinated. I'm at week 2 of flower and 3 of the blue voodoo were hermies (I took photos before I chopped as proof if anyone thinks I'm lying) and it looks hella like most, if not all, the voodoo queens and double purple dojas that were female are hemies as well. Idk what's up with the quality control or w/e but I finally decided to give a legit bad review on big worms page. I will post again as to what all the end results were for the other babies. The stressors in my tents have been primarily fungus gnats. They are a plague for sure but never in my years of growing have I had hermies from them. Every other plant seems fine and healthy with gnats at a controlled level (hopefully eradicated someday). And further I've had issues with big worm gear before. I read and see the guys posting here that love his stuff and I wanna vibe with you all but I've officially grown his gear for little over a year now (almost exclusively because I bought so many beans due to all these good reviews here). None of bravery germinated so big worm hooked it up with replacement seeds wich I thought was tight AF tbh. But then all the freebie fade to blacks (25 total) were like diseased AF. The purple wipeouts were a miss besides 1 Terpy female I've kept for the past year but she doesnt hardly get purple. Then black wedding and what I'm calling "double purple flojo" now, but they arent anything off the walls special. Then I did this group to test out the last of his gear I bought and I'm ending up with hermies AF. So I mean I get that I'm coming off a little hostile over here but I have seriously been growing this mans gear for a while and I know what all my variables are in the tent. It's the genetics. They are like poisoned or something. Like the man needs new everything. Females and males. Genetics. Idk bro. Cus its officially been enough to where even other growers and people I know dont get these issues unless the genetics are really bad. If you legit bought his gear and its tight AF and I sound like that crazy guy on the corner then enjoy your ganja and thank god you got a good pack. Cus so far I've bought like 7 packs and coated to every other breeder this is the worst 1. And I only say all this because I grew up reading these forums and this is how I personally get a lot of information and I dont want other growers looking for good gear to get fucked over like I did. Cus it takes many months when pheno hunting and time and resources. And when you get this many poor beans you got burnt basically. So look out kiddos. Sorry to have to burn you big worm. You sounded pretty dope based off of what everyone else here says.


Dont be sorry bro everyone is entilted to an opinion im sorry you been having so many problems seems like my gear has just been slamming you i try my best with what i got thats all i can say im not going to be mad for you speaking your mind im surprised purple vodoo herm on you i been running that strain for along time and i never got a herm but to be honest i believe all plants will herm on you giving the right cicrumenstances ive had hermi from all the big name genetics before theres so many polyhybrids in the mix its hard to start with fresh gear i guess i need to start popping landraces and working my gear more so its stable cause i hate to hear someone having such bad luck with my gear trust me i get it bro it sucks to put in all the time and effort for shit to herm and seed up your whole crop but i really do try my best to get good crosses out there at resonable prices so everyone can enjoy and i do germ test and i do test 90 percent of my gear not all but damn near all i dont know what else i can do im not going to stop breeding cause out of all the gear i do expect sum bad feedback and there hasnt been that much so im not sure what else to say i doubt u want more seeds


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 9, 2020)

dirty flo male


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 9, 2020)

Dirty flo nugz


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 9, 2020)

cherry 99 grown out by my homie


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 9, 2020)

blavk wedding nugz


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 9, 2020)

dirty flo


----------



## mastermind303033 (Mar 9, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> Dont be sorry bro everyone is entilted to an opinion im sorry you been having so many problems seems like my gear has just been slamming you i try my best with what i got thats all i can say im not going to be mad for you speaking your mind im surprised purple vodoo herm on you i been running that strain for along time and i never got a herm but to be honest i believe all plants will herm on you giving the right cicrumenstances ive had hermi from all the big name genetics before theres so many polyhybrids in the mix its hard to start with fresh gear i guess i need to start popping landraces and working my gear more so its stable cause i hate to hear someone having such bad luck with my gear trust me i get it bro it sucks to put in all the time and effort for shit to herm and seed up your whole crop but i really do try my best to get good crosses out there at resonable prices so everyone can enjoy and i do germ test and i do test 90 percent of my gear not all but damn near all i dont know what else i can do im not going to stop breeding cause out of all the gear i do expect sum bad feedback and there hasnt been that much so im not sure what else to say i doubt u want more seeds


The purple voodoo didnt herm, that variety had a 0/4 germ rate. The blue voodoo and voodoo queen each had 3/4 hermie with 1/4 male. Killer cactus and double purple doja are looking iffy but now im all hermie PTSD so i gotta be easy with the hedge sheers. Yes im good on seeds and i hate writing poor reviews, but like i previously stated it was a bit of misfortune overall and i felt it was worth noting becasue fam i mean it when i say i read allllllll 160 sum odd pages of this thread in entirety before purchasing your gear and id want to know shit like this. I hope everyones grow turns out the opposite of mine and everyone just thinks im that crazy guy ruining nice threads.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 9, 2020)

mastermind303033 said:


> The purple voodoo didnt herm, that variety had a 0/4 germ rate. The blue voodoo and voodoo queen each had 3/4 hermie with 1/4 male. Killer cactus and double purple doja are looking iffy but now im all hermie PTSD so i gotta be easy with the hedge sheers. Yes im good on seeds and i hate writing poor reviews, but like i previously stated it was a bit of misfortune overall and i felt it was worth noting becasue fam i mean it when i say i read allllllll 160 sum odd pages of this thread in entirety before purchasing your gear and id want to know shit like this. I hope everyones grow turns out the opposite of mine and everyone just thinks im that crazy guy ruining nice threads.


With all respect 
I don’t consider this a “nice thread “ if you read all 160 pages then you should know I’ve grown his gear for several years. I post the good and the bad. Anytime I’ve had anyone’s seeds not pop or germinate I can trace it back to grower error..... which is me..... When I pop my seeds I get 95-100% success if I clean everything clean clean clean, use tap water and soak until they pop in a cup, move to a clean saucer in paper towel and let grow until you get a good 1/4” 3/8” tail.... at temps above above72”. Plant them in fresh soil... keep covered until they break free of the shell....
hermied plants.... out of 10 plus strains of his I’ve only had one hermied on me. It was Sweetz. I won’t grow it again but I do have crosses from a male Sweetz that I intend on popping. Even the one that hermied I didn’t give it a perfect environment...so once again could be human error.... I had a grower tell me Bigworm was a lowlife several years ago, hog wash. I make my own opinions. I’m glad I disregarded what the member said. Because I have found quite a few really nice plants from his gear! Actually most are really good. 
Thanks for sharing though.... I mean I think much of his stuff is f1’s if I’m correct....... so it isn’t far removed from the original strains used. If I’m incorrect on that I apologize. Popping seeds can be tuff. Good luck man in whatever you decide to grow next


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 10, 2020)

Idk man every strains has its own stressors you might have one strain herm and sum right by it not herm i just know what i see with my own eyes and expierences i didnt get any herms but i guess im just lucky af im going to throw 20 purple vodoo in a paper towel right now just to prove a point i think your overwatering shit when you mentions gnats the first thing that comes to mind is overwatering, you even said that you were having poor percentage with popping different breeders gear and that makes me think your fucking up somewhere in your grow im not tring to attack you but lots of people have ran the same strains with no problems if i get alot of people having problems with certain strains i will pull that strain off the lists another thing that bothers me if you kept getting herms why did u keep buying my gear i would have stopped buying them with the first bad expierence, like i said before i got hermi with top breeders such as top dawg with stardawg and seedjunky, pacficnorthwest, exotic and a shit load more and you dont see me posting up about it or telling people dont buy there seeds im not the seed police i just keep on going and stay in my lane im sure it was something i did but im finished with this ill posts up my purple vodoo germ rates to show you they pop when done right


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 10, 2020)

Wow i can get Gnats i thought i fucked this grow up big time between Over watering , Light Burn, Windburn, Humidity Flux because it's the Room right next store to my Gas Stove Heater that heats my whole House and it get's a Tit Bit Nipple up in Mass in the winter also i used my Soil from my Outdoor grow No till Organic from BuildASoil recharged it with a Re amend Nut Kit but hell it may have been old shit from their warehouse who knows but now i can get Gnats too lol FFS !


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 10, 2020)

mastermind303033 said:


> The purple voodoo didnt herm, that variety had a 0/4 germ rate. The blue voodoo and voodoo queen each had 3/4 hermie with 1/4 male. Killer cactus and double purple doja are looking iffy but now im all hermie PTSD so i gotta be easy with the hedge sheers. Yes im good on seeds and i hate writing poor reviews, but like i previously stated it was a bit of misfortune overall and i felt it was worth noting becasue fam i mean it when i say i read allllllll 160 sum odd pages of this thread in entirety before purchasing your gear and id want to know shit like this. I hope everyones grow turns out the opposite of mine and everyone just thinks im that crazy guy ruining nice threads.


No One thinks your Crazy Yet bud just voicing your concerns about a Product you paid your hard earned money on so yeah your not in Attack mode and most of the people on this thread are more grown up then that or from what i have gathered i would have posted that one of my TT's Herm'd on me because i know it was my fault but Everyone needs to also learn the linage of the lines they are growing Most of these Hype Strains are bred with GSC or OGKB which Throw down like a MoFo but also have Herm Traits that you Can't ever breed out of them .


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Wow i can get Gnats i thought i fucked this grow up big time between Over watering , Light Burn, Windburn, Humidity Flux because it's the Room right next store to my Gas Stove Heater that heats my whole House and it get's a Tit Bit Nipple up in Mass in the winter also i used my Soil from my Outdoor grow No till Organic from BuildASoil recharged it with a Re amend Nut Kit but hell it may have been old shit from their warehouse who knows but now i can get Gnats too lol FFS !


I’ve had mats twice, from overwatering. Basically not a problem unless they proliferate and attack the roots. I hate them. I haven’t had them in a long time..... a year or two.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> View attachment 4499060View attachment 4499062View attachment 4499066View attachment 4499067


How far along? Can you give us some whole plant pics?


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 11, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> How far along? Can you give us some whole plant pics?


Well like i said i jacked them up and stunted their grow a few times so i just kinda said fuck it a Flipped them to get something out of it i think my soil went bad or i just suck at indoor not sure yet which it is   Didn't go as well as Outdoor which i have done for years ...


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Well like i said i jacked them up and stunted their grow a few times so i just kinda said fuck it a Flipped them to get something out of it i think my soil went bad or i just suck at indoor not sure yet which it is   Didn't go as well as Outdoor which i have done for years ... View attachment 4502118


What do you mean your soil went bad? Did you put a tea on it that had turned bad possibly?


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 12, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> What do you mean your soil went bad? Did you put a tea on it that had turned bad possibly?


No re amended super soil and i don't think i let it cook long enough before i used plus i was being kinda lazy and added only enough re amendment for 2.2 cu ft to a container that holds about 6 cu ft so i just mixed it into the top layer which i thought because i was only really going to use less then 2/3 of a cu ft i would be ok maybe i was wrong . Think it was more of my light distance still getting the hang of indoor.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 12, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> No re amended super soil and i don't think i let it cook long enough before i used plus i was being kinda lazy and added only enough re amendment for 2.2 cu ft to a container that holds about 6 cu ft so i just mixed it into the top layer which i thought because i was only really going to use less then 2/3 of a cu ft i would be ok maybe i was wrong . Think it was more of my light distance still getting the hang of indoor.


Lol
She looks like a washed up high class stripper!


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 12, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> No re amended super soil and i don't think i let it cook long enough before i used plus i was being kinda lazy and added only enough re amendment for 2.2 cu ft to a container that holds about 6 cu ft so i just mixed it into the top layer which i thought because i was only really going to use less then 2/3 of a cu ft i would be ok maybe i was wrong . Think it was more of my light distance still getting the hang of indoor.


I had a plant like that about two years ago it looked identical to yours and when I pulled it out of the pot the root ball smelled like vomit
The roots still look healthy but they just smelled awful


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 12, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> I had a plant like that about two years ago it looked identical to yours and when I pulled it out of the pot the root ball smelled like vomit
> The roots still look healthy but they just smelled awful


 Nope Roots where ok think i just hung my lights to close or so i'm guessing they started out great then yeah you can see for yourself


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 12, 2020)

Midway of week 8
The Sugar Factory is plumping up and getting dense.... aroma is mild but sweet and the frost is plentiful even on the fan leaves


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 12, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> View attachment 4502659View attachment 4502661View attachment 4502662Midway of week 8
> The Sugar Factory is plumping up and getting dense.... aroma is mild but sweet and the frost is plentiful even on the fan leaves


How many weeks you typically push em


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 13, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> How many weeks you typically push em


9
I’m gonna go to 10 this time


----------



## MisteryHaze (Mar 13, 2020)

Got 2 out of 8 females of the SugarFactory.. Happy with that, got the clones safe!
Just a week into flower and just transplanted in this Picture!


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 13, 2020)

MisteryHaze said:


> Got 2 out of 8 females of the SugarFactory.. Happy with that, got the clones safe!
> Just a week into flower and just transplanted in this Picture!
> View attachment 4503264


Your tent is filthy bro! Geez.... clean it up a bit and cover the soil with some playground sand to deter the fungus knats


----------



## MisteryHaze (Mar 13, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 13, 2020)

MisteryHaze said:


> Ok


Man the sand will definitely help with the knats, if you have trays for each pot fill them with sand also to cover drain holes. The sand is rough to the knats.... they hate it.... like walk-in on glass to them


----------



## MisteryHaze (Mar 13, 2020)

My tent gets cleaned Every round.. Its only soil at the ground, had to remove plants last week so that is where the soil come from.. 
In 7 years never had problems with mold or anything... But yeah thanks for the criticism


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 13, 2020)

Very healthy and big Sugar Factory plants... just looking phenomenal! No hermied plants in three runs of her!


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 13, 2020)

MisteryHaze said:


> My tent gets cleaned Every round.. Its only soil at the ground, had to remove plants last week so that is where the soil come from..
> In 7 years never had problems with mold or anything... But yeah thanks for the criticism


Just busting your balls a little bit lol


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 13, 2020)

Buds all the way down the branch.... frost all the way down also!!


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 14, 2020)

We are getting close, starting week 9. I’m running over 900 watts of mixed LED. No bud is starved for light. I have frosty buds way down by the stalk, granted they aren’t huge down in the canopy but definitely measurable. The trichome production is really nice. 
I’m a believer in fabric pots, they work!


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 14, 2020)

More canopy and up skirt pics


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 16, 2020)

A couple Tropical Torte buds dried and starting to cure . Wish i did a better job with the grow but hey what can you do smell like Baby Spit up sweet and sour like old formula !


----------



## Zappa66 (Mar 19, 2020)

Icy Hot x mighty freeze
Day 45


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 20, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> A couple Tropical Torte buds dried and starting to cure . Wish i did a better job with the grow but hey what can you do smell like Baby Spit up sweet and sour like old formula ! View attachment 4505793View attachment 4505794


Oh my look at the finger prints was not thinking that day !


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 20, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh my look at the finger prints was not thinking that day !


? I don’t see it


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 20, 2020)

They are done! Going into darkness for a little while


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 21, 2020)

Bumper harvest 
Sugar Factory harvested at 9 weeks.... nice hard buds no hermies. Don’t talk shit about bad genetics or unhealthy plants if your grow area looks like a pig pen. Dirty grow rooms are a dinner plate for bugs and mold. Reset your rooms, clean your pots, trays and tents!!!


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 22, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> ? I don’t see it


You do not see the extreme close up of my finger tips ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 22, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Bumper harvest
> Sugar Factory harvested at 9 weeks.... nice hard buds no hermies. Don’t talk shit about bad genetics or unhealthy plants if your grow area looks like a pig pen. Dirty grow rooms are a dinner plate for bugs and mold. Reset your rooms, clean your pots, trays and tents!!!View attachment 4509832View attachment 4509834View attachment 4509835View attachment 4509840View attachment 4509842View attachment 4509843View attachment 4509844View attachment 4509845View attachment 4509846


Some people like to complain just to complain i'm sure there are certain cases where their are a few Herm's but i got news for you anyone and that means anyone who is breeding has had their gear herm from genetics that are prone to herm or just Noobs like me who make mistakes that compound onto each other and cause major problems.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 22, 2020)

No breeder is safe from a Shitty grower !


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 22, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> No breeder is safe from a Shitty grower !


I’m just saying tha t it is stable.


----------



## mastermind303033 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey if I come off as like aggressive or whatever I apologize in that I deal with anxiety and anger issues from the marines. But I came back to say the black weddings hermied on me too. Week 5 flower and they all if the sudden had hella nuts dropping pollen. My stressors are only slightly cooler temps at night in the high 60s and fungus gnats I've been controlling (they really are a plague). I honestly wish I had the damn packs of seeds you guys all seem to have gotten just this is nuts to me. Cus I went from not having a hermie for years to like 4 varieties from this guy all herming on me. and yes I totally understand they are f1s but when you are coping for seeds they should be way better tested. 100% not sum 90% and then others getting sent out sold because you THINK or HOPE they are good. Cus I just started seed breeding myself now getting close to my end at college for plant and soil sciences and this is a clear mishandling of plant genetics and basically he is potentially screwing over paying customers(in my case completely). At 7 packs for 60 a piece I dropped an actual 420 and only 60 for 1 pack so far has paid off barely. It just comes down to it's my obligation to allow bigworm and everyone here to know these things amongst all those dope pics you guys post. Cus you all have these really solid looking plants from him and that is why I bought his stuff in the first place. I admittedly have a purple wipeout that I've kept over a year and will co tiue holding onto until it can be defeated by another and replaced, but that will likely be the only bigworm plant out of so many grown that was worth the lower top shelf label it would be awarded in a good dispensary. 

To bigworm specifically, 

Please put hermie labels on your gear or actually test it properly. I'm sure you have bills to pay and mouths to feed and that you probably do what you can with what you got, but it's just not good enough man. Your gear is factually wack AF. I'm shitting on you a lil and I get that, but like nigga damn. Iz bad. Like a 2lb crop will maybe be a 1lb crop due to so many hermies and having to remove them (because plucking the bananas is a horrible practice fyi and I know that's what you do). And I feel ima having some shaky nights I'm the future from this set back in my MEDICINE. 

- Sincerly, some guy with grievances from afar that you'll never have to hear from again, cus at this point I've let everyone of you know what's up and I'm really just beating a dead horse now. Peace and best of luck with all your bigworm gear if you already have it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 24, 2020)

mastermind303033 said:


> Hey if I come off as like aggressive or whatever I apologize in that I deal with anxiety and anger issues from the marines. But I came back to say the black weddings hermied on me too. Week 5 flower and they all if the sudden had hella nuts dropping pollen. My stressors are only slightly cooler temps at night in the high 60s and fungus gnats I've been controlling (they really are a plague). I honestly wish I had the damn packs of seeds you guys all seem to have gotten just this is nuts to me. Cus I went from not having a hermie for years to like 4 varieties from this guy all herming on me. and yes I totally understand they are f1s but when you are coping for seeds they should be way better tested. 100% not sum 90% and then others getting sent out sold because you THINK or HOPE they are good. Cus I just started seed breeding myself now getting close to my end at college for plant and soil sciences and this is a clear mishandling of plant genetics and basically he is potentially screwing over paying customers(in my case completely). At 7 packs for 60 a piece I dropped an actual 420 and only 60 for 1 pack so far has paid off barely. It just comes down to it's my obligation to allow bigworm and everyone here to know these things amongst all those dope pics you guys post. Cus you all have these really solid looking plants from him and that is why I bought his stuff in the first place. I admittedly have a purple wipeout that I've kept over a year and will co tiue holding onto until it can be defeated by another and replaced, but that will likely be the only bigworm plant out of so many grown that was worth the lower top shelf label it would be awarded in a good dispensary.
> 
> To bigworm specifically,
> 
> ...


Bro are you still crying why dont u learn how to grow bucko you cant even get seeds to germinate let alone grow out a crop the right way im sure your having way more many problems with your grow then your telling us and the strains are tested im done being nice you keep getting herms but you keep on buying my strains wtf are u hard headed or just dumb how come all over ig theres people growing out my gear and having aeesome flowers with no herms but the guy with a 20 percent germ rate keeps getting herms for real how come that is bro and i tried to post a pic of a guy on ig who just popped 10 seeds of purple vodoo and all 10 popped and are growing fine you nerd to re read whatever book your reading or switch up your whole approach to growing cause your fucking up good strains if you read a book then you know when a mj plant is stressed it will herm as a last ditch effort to have its genetics live on so stop busting my balls cause you suck im getting tired of it you came to me awhile back about seeds not popping and i knew from the gate it was overwatering cause thats what newbs do i ask you if you got a fan blowing on them u said no i told u to get a fan blowing in your spot and stop overwatering apparently you didnt listen stop blameing other people for your fuckups, sum peoples kids man i swear its been years since i heard of a hermi as a matter of fact out of the last ten years maybe five people now the black wedding i grew out four and no hermis but a buddy of mine got sum and i even put up on ig for people to keep an eye out for herms but then the guy hit me back saying he was sorry for jumping the gun cause every strain ended up hermi from light leak so stop blaming me


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 24, 2020)

10 for 10 on purple vodoo germinating


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 24, 2020)

whole rooms filled with dpd and no hermsp


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 24, 2020)

And ill make sure i post up my gromies grow of killer cactus that hes thrilled about and guess what no fucking herms


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 26, 2020)

Ha ha Worm don't let "Chad" get to you he's just being a Chad ! Then again easier said then done i been known to Snafu at fool's on here as well just ask around.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 26, 2020)

Anyways back to the all Important Tropical Torte Smoke report ok ready set go ! pheno 1 plant 1 & 4 Tropicana Cookie Dominate on the smaller

side but hey it's cookies a nice smoke Terps outshine pheno #2 but not #3 in my book high is Indica heavy body high relax and of the day type in my book . I will give it a 7/10

Pheno #2 plant #4 Heavy Wedding cake almost like no Tropicana taste to it at all dos not make it bad in my book but more of Og earthy taste to it

IMHO but by far the best producer yield wise out of the 4 i will say 7/10 mostly because she would throw Donks if grown right.

Pheno #3 By far my favorite wish to good i hadn't almost killed these things so many times because this was what i was Looking for here with this Cross Orange Juice /Sour Milk sorta like Baby Spit up only gets Ranker by the day!

Like a Lost Baby's bottle in the backseat of the SUV that you find a few months later and stupidity makes you open it and smell the contents instead of just throwing it away.

The Taste when you smoke is insane Trop love with a Kush exhale that stays on the tongue well after you smoke it reminds me of this mixed drink they made at this Jamaican restaurant i used to eat at with my old boss

That used coconut milk and i think pineapple not the pineapple part but the Sour Milk part that your brain tells you it should be gross but is really fucking good so you can't stop drinking it !

I will give this one a 9/10 should be a 10/10 but with my lack of led exp. and a few other problems with the grow i had i can't say 10/10 but i see it being so with someone who has their grow skill far above mine (indoors anyways my first indoor grow in 15 yr's )

I wish i took a cutting but hey them's the breaks i still have about 9 seeds so it will get another run sown the road for sure maybe i'll toss a few outside this year where my skills are far above avg.

Overall i would say grab yourself a pack for the price point and the Breeder being a stand up guy who helps his customers or in my case try's to help  with advice you can't go wrong.


----------



## predd (Mar 26, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> Bro are you still crying why dont u learn how to grow bucko you cant even get seeds to germinate let alone grow out a crop the right way im sure your having way more many problems with your grow then your telling us and the strains are tested im done being nice you keep getting herms but you keep on buying my strains wtf are u hard headed or just dumb how come all over ig theres people growing out my gear and having aeesome flowers with no herms but the guy with a 20 percent germ rate keeps getting herms for real how come that is bro and i tried to post a pic of a guy on ig who just popped 10 seeds of purple vodoo and all 10 popped and are growing fine you nerd to re read whatever book your reading or switch up your whole approach to growing cause your fucking up good strains if you read a book then you know when a mj plant is stressed it will herm as a last ditch effort to have its genetics live on so stop busting my balls cause you suck im getting tired of it you came to me awhile back about seeds not popping and i knew from the gate it was overwatering cause thats what newbs do i ask you if you got a fan blowing on them u said no i told u to get a fan blowing in your spot and stop overwatering apparently you didnt listen stop blameing other people for your fuckups, sum peoples kids man i swear its been years since i heard of a hermi as a matter of fact out of the last ten years maybe five people now the black wedding i grew out four and no hermis but a buddy of mine got sum and i even put up on ig for people to keep an eye out for herms but then the guy hit me back saying he was sorry for jumping the gun cause every strain ended up hermi from light leak so stop blaming me


You told me the same shit that I couldn't germ a seed too when u screwed me over dude....you'll never change...same ole bigworm


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 26, 2020)

predd said:


> You told me the same shit that I couldn't germ a seed too when u screwed me over dude....you'll never change...same ole bigworm


Are you stalking me bro only time you show up is to bash me fucking stalker dont got nothing better to do but gang up on somebody, when i dont like someone i sure the hell dont follow there feed you must be bored with your life i cant help u dont know how to germ seeds, you guys are so quick to point your finger and blame other people for your mistakes i mean come on theres far more postive grows with people haveing beautiful gardens of my gear doesnt that tell you anything probabily not you will say they were just lucky that even a broken clock is right twice a day but for real why you only come to kick a guy when hes down your a sucker and i bet the farm face to face u wouldnt say shit u coward


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 26, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyways back to the all Important Tropical Torte Smoke report ok ready set go ! pheno 1 plant 1 & 4 Tropicana Cookie Dominate on the smaller
> 
> side but hey it's cookies a nice smoke Terps outshine pheno #2 but not #3 in my book high is Indica heavy body high relax and of the day type in my book . I will give it a 7/10
> 
> ...


Very nicely said bro thank you for being a standup guy its much appreciate


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 27, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> Very nicely said bro thank you for being a standup guy its much appreciate


Only telling it like it is Worm !
You could of gave me the my time and grow info is money guy line . But you didn't you have always answered any question about your gear and like i said you even tried to help out with my New QB 96 Elites v2 setup because i'm new to led's wasn't your fault i didn't get it right the first time but i have things in full swing now the Proof is right here   But that being said a lot of cats will same the same with Far less Hate then Love so keep Doing your thing Boss !


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Only telling it like it is Worm !
> You could of gave me the my time and grow info is money guy line . But you didn't you have always answered any question about your gear and like i said you even tried to help out with my New QB 96 Elites v2 setup because i'm new to led's wasn't your fault i didn't get it right the first time but i have things in full swing now the Proof is right here View attachment 4515100View attachment 4515101View attachment 4515102 View attachment 4515103 But that being said a lot of cats will same the same with Far less Hate then Love so keep Doing your thing Boss !


What’s that blue mister thing? need something like that for my ladybugs


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 27, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> What’s that blue mister thing? need something like that for my ladybugs


Looks like an amazon humidifier


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 27, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Looks like an amazon humidifier


How much those typically run


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 27, 2020)

I paid $22.99 on Amazon for it only thing is it has a little night light to it that i was unaware of and i think it was one of the reason i had one of my plants Herm on me that and a lot of other things Fan to close/high powered led lights to close not giving my Reamended soil at least full 30 days to cook over watering because of the led being to high powered a lot of things .

So you need to shut it off at night but i have had this Humidifier for about 5 months running 18 to 12 hrs a day so all in all if it craps the bed on me tomorrow it was a good buy.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 27, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> How much those typically run


I'd say about 22.99


----------



## predd (Mar 28, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> Are you stalking me bro only time you show up is to bash me fucking stalker dont got nothing better to do but gang up on somebody, when i dont like someone i sure the hell dont follow there feed you must be bored with your life i cant
> Yeah putting seeds in a damp paper towel in a bag is real tricky.....you sold me crap then spewed your lies! I speak the truth and I love how that sets you off. Great post way to show your colors!....


----------



## predd (Mar 28, 2020)

Violence is never the answer...how did you ever get in this game with your attitude!


----------



## predd (Mar 28, 2020)

I know I've cost you business with my posts after screwing me over, I'm just doing my bit year in year out! I made a vow to myself lol


----------



## durbanblue (Mar 28, 2020)

predd said:


> I know I've cost you business with my posts after screwing me over, I'm just doing my bit year in year out! I made a vow to myself lol


Wow how petty. You Must really be a lonely person.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> Wow how petty. You Must really be a lonely person.


For real hes a loser people like this is why there are no more breeders on this forum


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2020)

I cant stop laughing about that post hes costing me business even if you were costing me business im still gonna try my best and give it my all thank good im a multi tasker or i might go broke lol


----------



## predd (Mar 29, 2020)

quit screwing people over and you won't go broke sucka.......I guess I didn't like the way you treated me...this is me making sure karma bites you right in the wallet!


----------



## predd (Mar 29, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> I cant stop laughing about that post hes costing me business even if you were costing me business im still gonna try my best and give it my all thank good im a multi tasker or i might go broke lol


talking out both sides your mouth isn't multi tasking btw lololol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2020)

predd said:


> quit screwing people over and you won't go broke sucka.......I guess I didn't like the way you treated me...this is me making sure karma bites you right in the wallet!


Your a fucking idoit stop bothering me and get a life


----------



## predd (Mar 29, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> Your a fucking idoit stop bothering me and get a life


I love all the name calling you do...keep it coming!


----------



## predd (Mar 29, 2020)

I hope everyone who even considers this guys seeds...this is who he is! Plenty of breeders out there who are actually decent human being...why deal with this!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2020)

Bro your playing little kid games with a grown ass man i will drive to fl to fuck u up


----------



## predd (Mar 29, 2020)

The internet warrior act is soooo cute too!


----------



## predd (Mar 29, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> Bro your playing little kid games with a grown ass man i will drive to fl to fuck u up


DO it!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2020)

Nobody gives a shit about what u say your a newb who cant germ seeds and now your mad cause i forgot to send you more seeds to fuck up


----------



## predd (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm pushing 50 and you're a punk kid.....I'm treating you fairly I think. Please more threats though I love em! Its a great look from a breeder!


----------



## predd (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes I still have much more to learn! I still consider myself a bit of a newb after 15 years of experience....


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2020)

You might be 50 but you act like a teenager just goes to show ages is just a number grow the fuck up and move on it really is sad to see you keep coming back saying the same shit we get it already you dont like me or my strains and u hope i dont sell any seeds ok good so move on but you wont cause you dont have a life


----------



## predd (Mar 29, 2020)

I need to save other riu members from you...I will never quit coming back. You do realize you just threatened to come to fl to "fuck me u" right?


----------



## predd (Mar 29, 2020)

You deserve everything you get son


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2020)

Very very sad


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2020)

brownies


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2020)

dirty flo nugz straight candy grape terps


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2020)

icy hot male


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2020)

my pride and joy prime crystal


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2020)

prime moonshine


----------



## predd (Mar 29, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> Bro your playing little kid games with a grown ass man i will drive to fl to fuck u up


wanna do business with this?


----------



## MisteryHaze (Mar 29, 2020)

predd said:


> wanna do business with this?


Just leave it man...shit happens, move on... There's enough prove of good strains by BigWorm too... And his answers is your own fault, with al those belittling reactions..


----------



## predd (Mar 29, 2020)

MisteryHaze said:


> Just leave it man...shit happens, move on... There's enough prove of good strains by BigWorm too... And his answers is your own fault, with al those belittling reactions..


do you know what he did to me?


----------



## Azubaz (Mar 30, 2020)

3 Grape Triangle. Never any fucking herms on anything I've grown from you, just males or females. Although I'm surprised no purple out of these I'm used to seeing purple on anything i grow from you.


----------



## Azubaz (Mar 30, 2020)

predd said:


> do you know what he did to me?


LMAO 'do you know what he did to me?' 

Jesus Christ go tell your wife what he did to you and see if she or anyone fucking cares. You sound stupid 'pushing 50' like he said you sound 19 and stupid move the fuck on. I'm sure a lot of people do business with this guy, and just like any busy business there's gonna be 'those' customers which sounds like your bitch ass. Get over. This keeps you up at night? Your not gonna rest easy buddy you only got so much life left 'pushing 50' best take the stick out your ass and know when to fold them


----------



## predd (Mar 30, 2020)

I love it...he did me wrong this is my best recourse.It's how business works here! Have a nice day


----------



## predd (Mar 30, 2020)

This just makes me wanna come back more!


----------



## predd (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm in the best shape of my life at 48! beast mode!


----------



## predd (Mar 30, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> Bro your playing little kid games with a grown ass man i will drive to fl to fuck u up


This inspires me everyday! Lil worm is the Joe exotic of the breeder world...pure internet gold!


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 31, 2020)

predd said:


> This inspires me everyday! Lil worm is the Joe exotic of the breeder world...pure internet gold!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 31, 2020)

Damn bro you are really letting this shit bother you to much all i did was sell you a pack of seeds and you said they didnt germinate, you do know alot of breeders dont even respond back to stuff like that i said i was sorry cause i told you i would replace them and i forgot at that time i was haveing alot of medical problems with my wife and when i was ready to send them you said dont, now again if you want ill send you sum more seeds if you like ill get them out first thing in the morning and send a tracking number to you im really not a bad guy i eant everyone to be sastified with my gear i really do try my best alot of people dont relize how much time and space gets scarficed to grow out males to breed with and i dont really charge that much whatever a seedbank is chargeing i only get half, i should have let dcseedexchange handle this since thats were you got your seeds from


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 15, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> Damn bro you are really letting this shit bother you to much all i did was sell you a pack of seeds and you said they didnt germinate, you do know alot of breeders dont even respond back to stuff like that i said i was sorry cause i told you i would replace them and i forgot at that time i was haveing alot of medical problems with my wife and when i was ready to send them you said dont, now again if you want ill send you sum more seeds if you like ill get them out first thing in the morning and send a tracking number to you im really not a bad guy i eant everyone to be sastified with my gear i really do try my best alot of people dont relize how much time and space gets scarficed to grow out males to breed with and i dont really charge that much whatever a seedbank is chargeing i only get half, i should have let dcseedexchange handle this since thats were you got your seeds from


I’ll take them beans @bigworm6969


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 17, 2020)

Icy hot


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 17, 2020)

Zappa66 said:


> Icy hot View attachment 4536957


What terps/taste like on that one?


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 17, 2020)

Still drying, test bud was extremely potent but we’ll see.


----------



## marmarb (May 9, 2020)

What str the rates of purple phenos popping up in purple voodoo f6


----------



## Apalchen (May 9, 2020)

marmarb said:


> What str the rates of purple phenos popping up in purple voodoo f6


I've grown out quite a few of big worms seeds, not that one in particular. Majority of the seeds I've flowered out from him are purple. They were mostly buckeye purple crosses but still if it's from him and he claimed it's purple there should be more purple than green phenos from my experience.


----------



## marmarb (May 9, 2020)

Yea I got this one female tight nodes all the stems of the fan leaves dark purple


----------



## Go go n chill (May 10, 2020)

Purple stomper is purple, buds, leaves and trichomes! It presses out red rosin too. Beautiful plant, almost black.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 11, 2020)

I thought I’d post here of some findings. I have had 2 of the last 3 harvests hermy. Instead of pointing fingers I turned my attention to my environment. Here is what I found.....
1 in my grow room I have spiraled cfl bulbs in some ceiling fixtures. They are NOT part of the grow lighting but I do turn them on when I’m working. Often times in the room near time for lights out. What I realized is that the cfl bulbs GLOW in the dark for atleast 10-15 minutes.
2 I had a really bad light leak from a door that I was positive was sealed..... it wasn’t. 
WORKING ON FIXING THINGS NOW.... c u next grow. I’ve got some BW stuff and other genetics I’m gonna pop..... some sativa strains


----------



## Zappa66 (Jun 24, 2020)

Where is the best place to order bw seeds from? Seems I always miss drops!


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 24, 2020)

Zappa66 said:


> Where is the best place to order bw seeds from? Seems I always miss drops!


IG


----------



## Zappa66 (Jun 24, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> IG


Hmm, I’m not on ig. Ah well, appreciate the response.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2020)

Zappa66 said:


> Hmm, I’m not on ig. Ah well, appreciate the response.


DC Seed Exchange


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 25, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> IG


Strainly


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 25, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> Strainly


Instagram


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 25, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> Strainly


I messaged him for ya


----------



## Zappa66 (Jun 26, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> I messaged him for ya


Thanks!


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 26, 2020)

I wanted to add a little something. For the last year I’ve had a different set up for my grows.... I had a light leak.... bad but I didn’t know it. 
the Sugar Factory never hermied.... it’s stable AF.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 8, 2020)

Anyone heard from Bigworm?


----------



## Zappa66 (Jul 8, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Anyone heard from Bigworm?


He hit me up around the time you poked him for me but didn’t follow up.


----------



## NeWcS (Jul 8, 2020)

Yeah, he's still around IG


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 7, 2020)

Bigworm crosses 2days in water and bam!
Healthy,vigorous genetics


----------



## NeWcS (Aug 7, 2020)

Break Check - Day 56. 

Anyone who ran this strain; how long did you run it for?


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 9, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Break Check - Day 56.
> 
> Anyone who ran this strain; how long did you run it for?


My buddy Kons said he took it 60 days


----------



## NeWcS (Aug 9, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> My buddy Kons said he took it 60 days


Ok, cool. I was going to go 70 but maybe I'll do my normal 63


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 9, 2020)

I dropped his Dirty Flo crosses in water Tuesday night. They are in soil now and I already have leaves on most, but they all have broken the surface


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 10, 2020)

I'll tell you all this much if he has any of those crosses levt over that he did with Quetzalcoatl. The Tropical Torte , grape triangle and the other one i would grab all 3 of those my TT was fire.


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 10, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I'll tell you all this much if he has any of those crosses levt over that he did with Quetzalcoatl. The Tropical Torte , grape triangle and the other one i would grab all 3 of those my TT was fire.


This morning all 8 are officially “plants” too many people wanna blame a breeder for their short comings.


----------



## HUF (Aug 21, 2020)

My beauty Sugar Factory. Great job BigWorm! 56 days of flowering


----------



## tyke1973 (Aug 23, 2020)

_That sugar factory looks amazing ,its gonna feature in one of my next runs,got a few i need to get out of the way first. 
Gotta new journal coming up,with a new light from mars hydro ts 1000,it will be done in a tent that is 1mtr x 1mtr x 6ft _


----------



## tyke1973 (Aug 23, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> Nobody gives a shit about what u say your a newb who cant germ seeds and now your mad cause i forgot to send you more seeds to fuck up


Interested in your genetics bro,i promise ya i will not fuck them up .Sen me a link to what ya have


----------



## tyke1973 (Aug 25, 2020)

bigworm6969 said:


> I cant stop laughing about that post hes costing me business even if you were costing me business im still gonna try my best and give it my all thank good im a multi tasker or i might go broke lol


Dude where best place to find out more about your line,go go and chill has been great tbh.If it was not for him I eould have missed this .


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey folks how is everyone with this crazy world we live in I been stressed the hell out lately having to stay in fucks up my whole demeanor but I'm still chugging along, just alittle update I did a small drop over at dcseedexchange so if anyone is intrested there will be sum more gear getting listed and I got alot of new hype crosses coming down the shoot so I'll have sum testers here soon thanks


----------



## tyke1973 (Aug 31, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> I went back over my journal and I probably stressed these plants by over feeding. I found a few other nanners but it didn’t matter ..... it was time to harvest. Bigworm has offered me replacement seed packs multiple times.... I finally accepted his offer and chose a pack of SUGAR FACTORY regs. I’m not blaming Bigworm’s genetics. I’m just not the experienced of a grower to go screaming foul. The frost on these is super nice please find my journal for more info. I’ll be flipping clones very soon


Credit where credits due ,took guts to not blame the breeder


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 3, 2020)

I am just a few weeks into some Immortal . They are blowing away all others started at same time. Making f2's and a few crosses with a male. MAC, Jaws Trainwreck Ogee, Solfire black banana, Darkhorse's Joe Fix It bx and Lemon drop will be involved in the pollen chuck. Tent should smell incredible. 
I have a wedding cake x blackcherry dojo knocked up with a Butta Joe (Butta Joe is banana og/stardawg x lemon catpiss/bruce banner 2.0). She REEKS of cherries (pic below). Will have plenty of pheno hunting to do, with worthy treasures awaiting. 
.
Still have a pack of 99 cherries (spartan kush x dirty little secret) to hunt through too.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 4, 2020)

Blackberry Breath x Dirty Flo
Done by a friend. Early flower with purple crowns


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 5, 2020)

immortal rose pregnant with sunset sherbert bx babies


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 5, 2020)

I want to try Prime Crystal and Prime Moonshine...

Does anyone know where I can cop there gear? Where is it in stock? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 5, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> I want to try Prime Crystal and Prime Moonshine...
> 
> Does anyone know where I can cop there gear? Where is it in stock? Any help is appreciated.


DC Seed Exchange has prime crystal f2's with blue frosting freebie


----------



## Zappa66 (Nov 30, 2020)

Icy hot tester bud, still a little early.


----------



## Minesflushed907 (Dec 2, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I'll tell you all this much if he has any of those crosses levt over that he did with Quetzalcoatl. The Tropical Torte , grape triangle and the other one i would grab all 3 of those my TT was fire.


My grape triangle tested 30%


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 2, 2020)

Minesflushed907 said:


> My grape triangle tested 30%


Sweet !


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 8, 2020)

Waiting on some cube F2 crosses boss


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 8, 2020)

Abused the absolute shit out of these icy hots, still gave me some nice nugs. And yes I spin those nice buds right into the ol bowl trimmer! Don’t judge me...heh


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 22, 2020)

Worms gear is slept on it has blown the doors off some of the higher priced gear i have bought.


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 22, 2020)

His tk x Iraq cross is still the best strain I have grown. Wish I kept a cut.


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 20, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Worms gear is slept on it has blown the doors off some of the higher priced gear i have bought.


Definitely


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 20, 2021)

Ya sugar Factory is still my favorite and I got one I crossed.... purple stomper x97BMS it gets B I G .


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Anyone ever run Slurred Speech?


----------



## phwilbur1 (Feb 23, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Anyone ever run Slurred Speech?


Been curious about that strain myself as well as the Blue frosting


----------



## Minesflushed907 (Feb 23, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Abused the absolute shit out of these icy hots, still gave me some nice nugs. And yes I spin those nice buds right into the ol bowl trimmer! Don’t judge me...hehView attachment 4762939View attachment 4762940


i got a pack icy hot ima pop in a few weeks


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 27, 2021)

Looking good after transplant. Nothing but BIGWORM beans this go around.
Blackberry Breath x Dirty Flow
Sugar Factory and F2’s. i pollinated a female with the biggest, stinkiest, healthiest male I had. He was big and stinky! Did I already say that?
Break Check
Black wedding 
Basking in 5 gal fabric pots


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 9, 2021)

Coming right along. The Breakcheck plants are the biggest. They are growing consistent with my last effort. They appear to be top of the class... they sprouted first and are still the biggest. 5gal fabric pots that are 12” across
Sugar Factory plants are looking good as well are the Blackwedding plants.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 12, 2021)

My next DROP has arrived! Spartan Kush and Immortal Rose crosses will surely satisfy!!


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 12, 2021)

Go go n chill said:


> My next DROP has arrived! Spartan Kush and Immortal Rose crosses will surely satisfy!!
> View attachment 4851462


And of course I had to have another pack of Sugar Factory and I’m giving another shot at a GG#4 cross


----------



## budsblazer (Aug 16, 2021)

are you still active?


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 16, 2021)

budsblazer said:


> are you still active?


He’s around, catch him on IG before he gets snapped by the cannabis purge


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 16, 2021)

His seeds are on DCseedexchange


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 16, 2021)

Go go n chill said:


> He’s around, catch him on IG before he gets snapped by the cannabis purge


The Cannabis Purge !


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 16, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> The Cannabis Purge !


I don’t get it because I mean the majority of them on Instagram are all legal


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 17, 2021)

Go go n chill said:


> I don’t get it because I mean the majority of them on Instagram are all legal


Yes but them posting pics of flower or solvents is illegal also it's still Federally illegal in the USA and while most may be part of or even own a licensed facility most breeders are not posting under it's name.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 17, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Yes but them posting pics of flower or solvents is illegal also it's still Federally illegal in the USA and while most may be part of or even own a licensed facility most breeders are not posting under it's name.


Because the license holders won't let them 

*edit they will let them after they sign a contract that says:
the company owns all of their genetics, soil mixes, nutrient blends, watering schedules, environment controls etc.

If the growers held the licenses (few do not saying all licensees are bad) the world would be a better place


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 26, 2021)

I wanted to post something here on the Bigworm thread.
I've seen guys bitch about hermy issues and they immediately blame the breeder. I myself refuse to do that. Here is why.... I’ve had issues for quite awhile. I was positive that I’d done everything right and checked everything. Well after almost 2 years I think I found it. Do to timing I almost always and ONLY see my grow room at lights on.... the first hour. Well I had a fixture getting hot and flickering almost in a strobe fashion. I’d say that alone would cause hermied plants! So stop blaming breeders and move on.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 26, 2021)

Go go n chill said:


> I wanted to post something here on the Bigworm thread.
> I've seen guys bitch about hermy issues and they immediately blame the breeder. I myself refuse to do that. Here is why.... I’ve had issues for quite awhile. I was positive that I’d done everything right and checked everything. Well after almost 2 years I think I found it. Do to timing I almost always and ONLY see my grow room at lights on.... the first hour. Well I had a fixture getting hot and flickering almost in a strobe fashion. I’d say that alone would cause hermied plants! So stop blaming breeders and move on.


That's like saying "I got lung cancer and have never smoked cigarettes! So stop blaming cigarette companies and move on."


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 26, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> That's like saying "I got lung cancer and have never smoked cigarettes! So stop blaming cigarette companies and move on."


No it’s not the same thing! I bet you’re one of those guys


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 26, 2021)

Go go n chill said:


> No it’s not the same thing! I bet you’re one of those guys


Lol no I'm not one to blame others man. You had a light go out on you = environmental stress. That can definitely be enough to throw some. Other things I've seen/heard is feeding too heavy ppms, lights from auxiliary electronics and ph issues. But there are some plants that will throw both sexes due primarily to genetics.


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 26, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Lol no I'm not one to blame others man. You had a light go out on you = environmental stress. That can definitely be enough to throw some. Other things I've seen/heard is feeding too heavy ppms, lights from auxiliary electronics and ph issues. But there are some plants that will throw both sexes due primarily to genetics.


 I know that


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 26, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Lol no I'm not one to blame others man. You had a light go out on you = environmental stress. That can definitely be enough to throw some. Other things I've seen/heard is feeding too heavy ppms, lights from auxiliary electronics and ph issues. But there are some plants that will throw both sexes due primarily to genetics.


Ya man I know there are bad genetics but just think about how many asshats on every forum talk shit about breeders. And I’ll bet more than half of their issues are environment related. And I’ve had every issue you’ve noted and I’ve also had years worth of runs with zero issues on multiple strains.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 12, 2021)

If anyone knows him personally or knows how to contact him on any of these boards, tell him that Cat asked about him and to hit me up.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 12, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> If anyone knows him personally or knows how to contact him on any of these boards, tell him that Cat asked about him and to hit me up.
> Thanks in advance.


i got you


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 12, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> i got you


Thanks daddio.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 12, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Thanks daddio.


well i dm'd him on IG right after the post. Hope he answers you.


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 17, 2022)

Immortal Rose, I got two of these. Short veg, I popped these as a second thought so they only vegged for about 3 weeks. The aroma is definitely unique. Smells like a Bouquet of roses. And it’s purple from day one of flower. They’ve been in a 1gal pot for 9 weeks! Yes they were neglected badly but both have pulled through with zero issues


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 17, 2022)

What strain would u pop?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 17, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> What strain would u pop?View attachment 5087475


Prime moonshine or prime crystal. I grew afew ladies of crystal outside turned out ok. Seen good reviews on prime moonshine somewhere aswel


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 18, 2022)

Prime crystal if it was up to me . But hey who the fuck am i !


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 18, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> What strain would u pop?View attachment 5087475


I grew prime crystal about 5 years ago for one cycle. It was frosty and sticky. I grew his 97 blue moonshine for a couple of cycles, mine was purple and tasty. My favorite is his Sugar Factory! You can see it on my journal.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 18, 2022)

Tropical torte was good better then some of the 250 usd packs tbh


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 18, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> Tropical torte was good better then some of the 250 usd packs tbh


That’s right! I was on a sight awhile back.... they wanted $170 for a pack of regular seeds. Fuk dat.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 18, 2022)

thanks guy you are not making it easy for me lol i initially wanted to pop blue twizzler but i might have to look at this prime moonshine been too long im sitting on them , might as well do a proper grow report on this one for bigworm


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 18, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> thanks guy you are not making it easy for me lol i initially wanted to pop blue twizzler but i might have to look at this prime moonshine been too long im sitting on them , might as well do a proper grow report on this one for bigworm


Drop a bunch of them at the same time, do a super short veg and then flip them into flower. That’s probably what I’m going to do next


----------



## Apalchen (Feb 18, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> Tropical torte was good better then some of the 250 usd packs tbh


I’ve ran tropical torte for years now and it has stayed when many hype strains have been thrown out. I recently lost everything to Hops latent viroid. I found half a pack of trop torte and was so happy. It’s in flower now with a bunch of new stuff. But I’m just as excited to look thru those.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 18, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> I’ve ran tropical torte for years now and it has stayed when many hype strains have been thrown out. I recently lost everything to Hops latent viroid. I found half a pack of trop torte and was so happy. It’s in flower now with a bunch of new stuff. But I’m just as excited to look thru those.


been out of the game for a couple years , what is tropical torte?


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 18, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> been out of the game for a couple years , what is tropical torte?


Tropicana Cookies ( Mtn. Cut ) sourced from BSF x Wedding Cake F2


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 18, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> Tropicana Cookies ( Mtn. Cut ) sourced from BSF x Wedding Cake F2


I grew Tropicana cookies from a different breeder, it was nice except I over fed her with p and k. They got dense as hell, really pretty but smoked like shit. I would rather underfeed a plant a little bit then to hammer it with nutrients and then flush.... but enough of that because this is about Bigworm genetics not some other stuff that I grew


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 5, 2022)

I flipped these when they were really small, like 3 weeks from seed. At that point these plants were like 4-6” tall really small and they stayed in 1 gal pots forever.... truly neglected but they have risen to the occasion. Week 9 of flower and smelling sweet and musky.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 17, 2022)

Finished in 10 weeks of flower. No issues. I flipped these very early... around 3 weeks of veg in soil.
It smells sweet like a rose. I’ll pop the remainder of the pack on my next go around! I had one purple and one green pheno


----------

